#ubuntu-br 2010-12-06
<desktop> então eu sou meio cabaço e estou utilizando o Debian 5 agora ! é legalzinho mas to apanhando com o sistema de pastas e usuarios
<Pskol> desktop, to debian 6
<desktop> Pskol legal
<desktop> e é muito diferente ?
<desktop> to usando a versao amd64
<Pskol> no note e no desktop com lenny
<Pskol> eh diferente, mas nao tanto
<desktop> mas ja saiu a versao final ou é beta ainda ?
<desktop> sei
<Pskol> beta ainda
<pqatsi> o.0
<desktop> entao sou mo cabaço ! num conseigo fazer uma par de coisa ainda
<pqatsi> tu ta com duvida ou quer bater papo?
<desktop> certo
<desktop> ok
<pqatsi> desktop: ja experimentou ler o guia foca?
<desktop> guia foca ? me manda o link ai
<desktop> please
<Pskol> hehehe
<desktop> por exemplo eu tento mover um arquivo pra pasta /usr/lib e da erra dizendo que não tenho permissão
<Pskol> ja conhece o SU?
<desktop> sim
<desktop> entao ja loguei como root e nada
<desktop> sudo su
<desktop> bla bla vla
<Pskol> nao precisa de sudo
<Pskol> eh SU
<desktop> su
<desktop> entao
<desktop> mas tem duas versoes de terminal no gnome debian um é o normal e outro é terminal como root
<desktop> e ta dando zebra
<Pskol> nunca tive esse problema
<desktop> pois é
<Pskol> que comando ta usando pra copia?
<desktop> talvez algo la em sistema/admisnitração/usuarios e grupos ?
<desktop> na verdade nem to tentando copiar o arquivo eu quero na verdade é descompactar la nesta pasta
<desktop> e ai me aparece foi negado
<desktop> cp
<pqatsi> Coringao: sumiiiiiiiiiiido
<pqatsi> iae
<Coringao> pqatsi, :)
<Coringao> pqatsi, quem és tu!? nao me lembro de vc. :/
<death_note> EduardeCalibal,
<pqatsi> Coringao: claro que se lembra!
<pqatsi> Coringao: oia minha info no nickserv
<death_note> barna, boa noite.
<barna> death_note, boa noite!
<barna> :)
<death_note> barna, to sofrendo aqui...
<barna> pq?
<death_note> odriver propietario da ati deu zuada no meu Quadrapassel e no meu efeito de água do compiz...
<mactimes> Coringao, Opa!  E aí?  Ficou tudo belezinha no server?
<mactimes> Coringao, Vou conectar lá pra ver se acerto o timezone e a hora.
<Coringao> mactimes, blz amigao... ta muito bom o que vc fez
<Coringao> mactimes, valeu mesmo pela força. :0
<Coringao> :)
<mactimes> Coringao, Que nada! ;)
<mactimes> Coringao, Tá conectado lá?
<Coringao> mactimes, estava faz umas duas horas atras
<mactimes> Coringao, screen -x public
<mactimes> Coringao, Estou tentando corrigir a data/hora, mas não está dando permissão, nem como root.
<mactimes> Coringao, Sabe se há alguma restrição na VPS?
<Coringao> mactimes, creio que ele pegar o horario via net
<barna> death_note, pintou um mega problema aki, ja ja eu volto!
<Coringao> mactimes, na região onde encontra o server
<mactimes> Coringao, Sim, o que eu ia fazer logo após ajustar a data e hora era configurar o ntp pra pegar a data e hora do observatório nacional.
<Coringao> mactimes, é horario da europa
<Coringao> mactimes, hmmm
<mactimes> Coringao, Pra ficar com data/hora local.
<Coringao> mactimes, legal.. bora no pvt
<mactimes> Coringao, Horário oficial do Brasil, atualizando pelos servidores de hora do observatório.
<mactimes> Coringao, Beleza.
<mactimes> Coringao, Conecta lá no screen
<Coringao> ok
<mactimes> Coringao, Terminal 4
<Coringao> mactimes, ok
<death_note> barna, tranquilidade primo, se não for esse ano no ano que vem vai ser... :P
<mactimes> Coringao, Fiz o backup pra cá. :P  Valeu.
<Coringao> mactimes, blz amigao..
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, acorda ai primo...! \o/
<mactimes> Coringao, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, achei.... Pode me ajudar ai...?!
<diego> ola, alguem ja teve problemas p/ instalar driver da placa gf4 mx4000 128mb?
<jaypur> olá boa notie
<jaypur> tem como eu adicionar numeracao de pagina no open office de uma vez soh em todas as paginas?
<EngSkeeter_> sandrossv, o stargaze conseguiu instalar o live?
<sandrossv> EngSkeeter_: vc não ajudou ele ?
<EngSkeeter_> cara eu tive que sair pra igreja, nao lembra?
<sandrossv> Quando vc começou a ajudar ele eu fui omar café
<EngSkeeter_> uahsuhasua
<sandrossv> hehe
<EngSkeeter_> eu disse pra ele fazer com o dd, se ele fez num sei
<sandrossv> 20:54 < stargazer> EngSkeeter, http://pastebin.com/Gf68W7rR
<sandrossv> 20:57 < stargazer> http://pastebin.com/yPJxab1d
<sandrossv> putz
<aSSogueroZen_SX> q themes vcs usam no ubuntu pessoal?
<sandrossv> vi agora q ele pediu ajuda no pvt
<aSSogueroZen_SX> janelas/ícones
<sandrossv> aSSogueroZen_SX: personalizado
<EngSkeeter_> uashuhas
<death_note> aSSogueroZen_SX, www.ubuntued.info/ ENJOY! :)
<sandrossv> aSSogueroZen_SX: wallpaper AllDayLong
<jaypur> tem como eu adicionar numeracao de pagina no open office de uma vez soh em todas as paginas?
<sandrossv> bem legal
<sandrossv> troca de wallpaper durante o dia
<aSSogueroZen_SX> -.-
<EngSkeeter_> sim jaypur cabeçcalho
<sandrossv> q foi ? eu acho q legal xD
<EngSkeeter_> olha como ta meu gnome
<jaypur> EngSkeeter_, como assim?
<EngSkeeter_> adiciona um cabeçalho e nele uma numeração
<jaypur> EngSkeeter_, mas vai automatico em todas as paginas?
<EngSkeeter_> sim
<EngSkeeter_> em todas que vc quiser
<EngSkeeter_> da uma olhada na ajuda que ensina facilo facil
<jaypur> EngSkeeter_, inseri o rodape
<jaypur> mas as paginas tem que ser uma por uma neh
<EngSkeeter_> nao, vc insere o rodape e a numeração automatica
<EngSkeeter_> caraca, minha net ta tao ruim que nao consigo abrir o uploaddeimagens
<jaypur> EngSkeeter_, como coloca numeracao automica, xo da uma olhada aki
<jaypur> algm sabe como colocar pagina automatica no openoffice?:
<EngSkeeter_> jaypur, http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&pwst=1&&sa=X&ei=bU78TJfKHKrSnAeX3bTICg&ved=0CBcQvwUoAQ&q=como+numerar+paginas+no+openoffice&spell=1
<jaypur> EngSkeeter_, estavaindo
<jaypur> pq antigamente axo ke nao ia
<jaypur> obrigado
<EngSkeeter> num entendi jaypur
<EngSkeeter> vc conseguiu?
<jaypur> EngSkeeter, eu n sei se eh pq eu unnca prestei atençao
<jaypur> axo ke  se colocar rodape ele vai automatico
<jaypur> se nao ele so numera uma pagina
<EngSkeeter> poise
<jaypur> EngSkeeter, obrigado pela ajuda
<EngSkeeter> disponha
<jaypur> n procurei no google pq to finalizando relatorio para amnaha estou mt cansado e xeio de coisa agradeco antencao
<EngSkeeter> aSSogueroZen_SX, olha ae http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?5f8b4c740d.png
<stelivre> Amigos ou novo,tenho a distribuição ubuntu 10,04 instalado,como atualizar para 10,10, já tenho o cd.Obs: tenho programs instalados e arquivos como posso mante-los
<aSSogueroZen_SX> EngSkeeter apareceu pequeno o ss aqui
<willianalberto> Voce pode tentar usar o CD como repositório (comentaram isso aqui no irc uma vez)
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mas parece bem legal o visual do seu desktop
<stelivre> como não tem problema
<EngSkeeter> saiu pequeno eh? nao consegui abri o uploade de imagens.com.br
<thls> imageshack
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ya
<death_note> imageshack é tresh... :S
<stelivre> tive que instalar o windows pois a rede sem fio no ubuntu 10,04 não estava funcionando, então quero atualizar para ver se funciona, pois no distribuição 8,04 não tinha problemas com o chipset da placa e nem com a rede sem fio
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é awn ali embaixo?
<death_note> upload de imagem bem mais leve e repido!
<death_note> *rápido...
<death_note> aSSogueroZen_SX, qual sistema man...?!
<aSSogueroZen_SX> linux hehe
<stelivre> ubuntu 10,04 estou querendo atualizar para 10,10 já tenho o cd
<death_note> Linux=Kernel... :|
<death_note> estou falando de sistema operacional..
<EngSkeeter> death_note, ta conseguindo abrir o uploadeimagens?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> perdão
<death_note> não sei... ^^
<aSSogueroZen_SX> archlinux
<aSSogueroZen_SX> apareceu uma fonte bem bonita aqui - ClearlyU PUA
<EngSkeeter> aSSogueroZen_SX, esse aechlinux eh aquele parecido com o gentoo?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> não vejo muitas semelhanças não
<aSSogueroZen_SX> os dois são customizáveis e o usuário tem mais controle do que acontece no sistema
<death_note> aSSogueroZen_SX, um...
<death_note> EngSkeeter, nada a ver rapaz...
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mas arch tem pacotes pré compilados e tal, tipo ubuntu
<EngSkeeter> ata, tem um que foi derivado do gentoo, mas nao sei qual eh
<EngSkeeter> que baixa os fontes
<aSSogueroZen_SX> e acho que vou parar as explicações aqui pq logo começarei a dizer bobagem
<EngSkeeter> asuhasuhasuh
<aSSogueroZen_SX> sabayon
<EngSkeeter> isso
<EngSkeeter> eh esse mesmo
<EngSkeeter> nda a ver o que eu pensei
<death_note> EngSkeeter,  Sabayon!
<aSSogueroZen_SX> isso é distro pra nerd cara, aueauehauheaueh
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tá loco esses portage
<EngSkeeter> auhsuash cara eu gostava do gentoo, parei de usar pq pensei que o projeto ia acabar
<aSSogueroZen_SX> o arch tá cada vez mais fácil
<death_note> EngSkeeter, tenho o 4 aqui, SHOW!
<EngSkeeter> sabayon?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu tenho 5.2 core cd aqui -.-
<death_note> aSSogueroZen_SX, isso é distro pra quem tem banda larga de verdade, só! ;)
<EngSkeeter> e muita paciencia tbm death
<EngSkeeter> ficar dizendo pra que dar suporte ou nao era um saci
<aSSogueroZen_SX> death_note baixei pra dar uma brincada nos overlays e tal do portage
<EngSkeeter> *saco
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tipo no 2º-3º comando já deu tudo errado hahaha
<EngSkeeter> aushuashuahs
<aSSogueroZen_SX> gentoo o cara tem q saber onde pisa pra fazer as coisas
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu gosto de aprender fazendo
<EngSkeeter> no gentoo tinha que arrumar tudo pelo livecd e depois fazer um chroot pro hd
<aSSogueroZen_SX> consequentemente, só me afundo
<EngSkeeter> demorava bastante
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tá loco
<aSSogueroZen_SX> até hj n sei fazer um chroot sem ver anotação
<EngSkeeter> aushushuahs
<EngSkeeter> quando fui pro suse fiquei preguiçoso
<EngSkeeter> agora to com o ubuntu :P
<aSSogueroZen_SX> gentoo - ubuntu haha
<death_note> me dêem licença de falar mas seria mais conviniente irmos para o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic! ;)
<aSSogueroZen_SX> que caminho estranho
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vamos
<aSSogueroZen_SX> -.-
<EngSkeeter> ja to rsrsr
<aSSogueroZen_SX> qual é o canal?
<EngSkeeter>  ##ubuntu-br-offtopic! ;)
<EngSkeeter> <aSSogueroZen_SX> que caminho estranho
<aSSogueroZen_SX> qual o canal do offtopic
<EngSkeeter>  ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<jaypur> EngSkeeter, vc sabe como eu tiro uma numeracao de pagina
<jaypur> apenas uma?
<jaypur> tipo
<jaypur> algm sabe se sumario conta como pagina?
<EngSkeeter> tem que quebrar a secao antes e dpois
<EngSkeeter> dai vc desvincula a seção e altera o que quiser
<EngSkeeter> que nao afeta orestante
<jaypur> axo melhor
<jaypur> eu imrpimir a capa separado
<jaypur> aposkpasko
<jaypur> mais faclil
<jaypur> tra tard ja
<EngSkeeter> asuhasuh
<jaypur> sumario conta como pagina neh
<EngSkeeter> nao
<EngSkeeter> quer dizer conta, mas nao numera
<maraujo_3> boa noite
<jaypur> ah nao
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa noite
<jaypur> vo t ke criar entao
<jaypur> capa e sumario separado?
<maraujo_3> povo duvida simples: qual o melhor o Amsn ou o Emsn??
<jaypur> n ta escrito assim
<jaypur> sumario pagina 1?
<jaypur> EngSkeeter, ?
<EngSkeeter> opa
<jaypur> conta como
<jaypur> sumario......pagina 1?
<EngSkeeter> nao
<EngSkeeter> so aparece a partir de introdução
<jaypur> entao sumario e capa vai ser separado
<maraujo_3> alguem?
<EngSkeeter> introdução......7
<jaypur> tindi
<jaypur> EngSkeeter, agora so ta adicionando em 1 pagina
<jaypur> ....
<jaypur> a numeracao
<jaypur> ....
<jaypur> urrgg
<jaypur> e eu adicionei
<jaypur> o rdape
<jaypur> algumas paginas n ta indo anumeracao
<EngSkeeter> tu qubrou ceção?
<jaypur> ta uma pagina sim outra nao
<EngSkeeter> a entao ta maracada a opção de pares
<jaypur> axo ke agora ta indo todas
<jaypur> onde ta essa opcao
<EngSkeeter> la onde seleciona o tipo de numeração
<jaypur> bboom axo ek acabei o relatorio vou ver agora a capa e o sumario
<jaypur> arrgh
<death_note> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,72941.0.html
<death_note> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,71719.0.html
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu uso a versão 8 do chrome aqui
<EngSkeeter> qual a diferença entre um editor linear e nao-linear de videos?
<EngSkeeter> ops ja sei
<EngSkeeter> :P
<death_note> Bom dia.
<sandrossv> Onde eu edito quais  programas abrem tais arquivos ?
<jaypur> algm ai do rj on line?
<jaypur> ????????
<asdfgqwerty12> Bom dia. Alguém pode me dizer como consigo conectar no servidor de IRC do anonops usando o Empathy (que vem com o ubuntu)?
<asdfgqwerty12> Com o Empathy consegui conectar ao freenode, mas não consegui listar as salas e nem entrar em nenhuma. Não achei onde digitar os comandos.
<asdfgqwerty12> Alguem me lê?
<YuriBokaleff0y65>  oi
<YuriBokaleff0y65>  blz man
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera!
<ptl> BOM DIA
<pqatsi> ptl: ae
<Patricia> kayros pong
<Patricia> bom dia
<ptl> bom diaaaa Patricia
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> ptl, diz alguma coisa so para eu ver se o CAP REQ funcionou
<Hera> alguma coisa
<Patricia> funcionou :D
<ptl> o que é cap req?
<Patricia> <ptl> +bom diaaaa Patricia
<Patricia> olha um + ali :S
<Patricia> quando aparece é so usar /CAP REQ :identify-msg
<Patricia> o legal é isso "Prevent client from sending IDENTIFY-MSG to server" mas parece nao funcionar ¬¬
<ptl> Não entendi nada.
<ptl> O que é IDENTIFY-MSG? Faz o que esse RAW?
<Patricia> http://freenode.net/seven-for-hyperion-users.html
<Patricia> eu nao sei o que é exatamente
<ptl> Não sei se ia funcionar comigo, visto que não estou usando SASL. :( Não consegui. Segui todas as receitas e continuou falhando com erro de certificado.
<Patricia> uh?
<ptl> Se bem que a página que você passou disse que o identify-msg negocia mesmo depois do SASL.
<Patricia> sim
<ptl> Quer dizer, acho que funcionaria pra usuários não-+Z mas teria que fazer um novo handshake...
<Patricia> o kamus disse uma vez o que erra mas nao me lembro faz muito tempo
<_DS2_Minina_> geowany eu disse que vc era nerd >.<
<ptl> testemunhas de Jeová acabam de vir aqui em casa... Adoro discutir com esse pessoal :D
<thls> mormos
<thls> hehe
<Patricia> ptl, as pessoas dizem para eu ficar longe de religiao, "vou sair bjs"
<ptl> beijos
<ptl> eu adoro discutir sobre religião... Amo
<ptl> vejo sempre aquele show de Austin, "The Atheist Experience"
<ptl> morro de rir
<ptl> devia ter um #religion na freenode, auha
<egypcio> ptl: aqui uso sasl delicinha
<egypcio> com o script para irssi
<egypcio> +dhblowfish
<ptl> :*** zoeira
<ptl> não me deixa com inveja, valeu?
<ptl> é
<ptl> senão te encho de porrada
<ptl> eu tentei as receitas na net
<ptl> ahuehuaha
<ptl> :(
<egypcio> nossinha, mano. diz isso nao
<egypcio> ;\\\
<ptl> pus o certificado, o script perl de irssi, e nada
<ptl> dá sempre aquele erro do certificado Gandi
<egypcio> cola tuas confs para a rede ae num paste
<egypcio> tenho um debian por akew pra copar as confs
<egypcio> tou de openbsd agora
<egypcio> sigurae
<ptl> egypcio: tentei essa receita aqui: http://pthree.org/2010/01/31/freenode-ssl-and-sasl-authentication-with-irssi/
<ptl> quais configurações?
<ptl> do cap_sasl? acho que não é problema dele porque o erro que dá é o "Could not verify SSL servers certificate", que acontece antes mesmo de se conectar no servidor, ao buscar o certificado
<ptl> e tanto o PEM quanto o CRT do Gandi estão nos meus diretórios
<ptl> ahhhhhhh, quer saber?
<ptl> egypcio: vou tentar de novo mas na porta 7070
<ptl> vamos ver
<ptl> já volto
<ptl> xau
<egypcio> http://pastebin.com/sp1RL4t9
<egypcio> pff. f*ck =\
<egypcio> tadim do patola...
<egypcio> licensed: 1337
<licensed> egypcio, n00b
<egypcio> ROTFLcopter
 * _DS2_MininAway_ está away; fui aliiii - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<stargazer> Galera, alguém me ajuda a monta uma partição no pen drive não estou conseguindo
<stargazer> olha o que eu estou fazendo: 1° formata : mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sdb > fdisk /dev/sdb
<stargazer>  > n > p > 1 enter > enter > t > b
<Pskol> stargazer, montar o pen drive?
<Pskol> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/pen-drive
<Pskol> ?1
<ptl> Não rolou de jeito nenhum
<ptl> que poooooorra
<stargazer> Pskol, mount: o ponto de montagem /media/pen-drive não existe
<Pskol> cria essa pasta ne
<stargazer> Pskol, qual
<ptl> olha que nóia
<ptl> pelo kvirc vai
<egypcio> lol
<egypcio> ptl:
<ptl> vou tentar pelo irssi do laptop. Né possível
<egypcio> http://pastebin.com/sp1RL4t9
<ptl> egypcio: vou ver, valeu
<egypcio> tirei isso de um debian
<egypcio> manso. qqr fardo de skol e a gnte fecha parceria. ehehe
<Pskol> stargazer, cria a /media/pen-drive
<stargazer> Pskol, bash: /media/pen-drive: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<egypcio> mkfs.vfat sdb1, nao?
<egypcio> stargazer: mkdir /media/pen-drive
<stargazer> egypcio, pronto, e agora ?
<egypcio> mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/pen-drive
<stargazer> egypcio,   missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<stargazer>        Em alguns casos informações úteis são encontradas no syslog - tente
<stargazer>        "dmesg | tail" ou algo do tipo
<egypcio> mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<egypcio> mkdir /blablabla
<egypcio> mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /blablabla
<crimeboy> que confusao pra formatar um pendrive
<egypcio> num eh!
<egypcio> lol
<egypcio> crimeboy: so pra montar. ehehe
<stargazer> egypcio, agora deu como arquivo existente.
<egypcio> stargazer: vc ta trollando, ne?
<egypcio> b.s. ae
<crimeboy> stargazer: antes de vc tentar vc precisa entender o processo
<crimeboy> senao vc nao vai aprender
<crimeboy> ficar soh seguindo receita
<stargazer> Ae
<stargazer> egypcio, Vlw
<crimeboy> na proxima vc volta aq com a mesma pergunta
<stargazer> crimeboy, Eu to querendo fazer um USB Bootável.
<crimeboy> eh
<crimeboy> ?
<crimeboy> e nao sabe montar um pendrive
<crimeboy> massa
<crimeboy> stargazer: veja, use o unetbootin
<stargazer> crimeboy, não sabia.
<crimeboy> eh uma ferramenta grafica que faz isso
<stargazer> crimeboy, eu tentei pelo unetbootin so que dava boot não encontrado.
<crimeboy> bom, se nem a grafica vc ta sabendo usar entao nao vejo solucao mesmo
<stargazer> crimeboy, eu tentei em dois pcs e deu boot não encontrado.
<stargazer> com o uneboot.
<crimeboy> o problema nao era o pc
<crimeboy> e sim o que estava na frente do pc
<crimeboy> vc tinah que ter especificado o local do pendrive
<stargazer> crimeboy, okey, como meu treinador de natação diz: Você naceu andando e nadando ?
<crimeboy> nascemos nadando
<crimeboy> se ligue
<stargazer> crimeboy, a e então quando você tive um filho jogue ele no mar.
<ptl> agora funcionou
<ptl> mas eu apelei e não sei por que estava dando errado :(
<stargazer> vamos ver quanto tempo ele vai dura
<stargazer> deixa eu testa
<stargazer> egypcio, vlw ae
<crimeboy> stargazer: procure na internet como cruar um live, usando live scripts
<ptl> agora eu sou +Z mas não sei por que funcionoooou, bléééé
<ptl> detesto isso
<ptl> :-/
<ptl> só substituí o meu diretório de certificados por um gerado no meu laptop
<egypcio> usastes ssl_cert ?
<egypcio> ao inves do capath
<egypcio> ptl: aqui no openbsd tem o cacert apontando prum cert
<ptl> egypcio: ssl_cacert, você quer dizer, né? Ajustei ambos, ssl_capath e ssl_cacert
<egypcio> ptl: sim, claro.
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, boa tarde. Achei como fazer...
<ptl> egypcio: é que tem um ajuste "ssl_cert" mas que é outra coisa, certificado client-side
<egypcio> sim sim. mas falei cacert
<egypcio> tranquilo
<ptl> bão, o que importa é que estou SSLado agora
<ptl> :D
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, ?
<EduardeCalibal> death_note, diga.
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, :)
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, achei como criar o xorg, mas preciso de sua ajuda pois o tuto me confundi...
<thls> vou configurar o xorg agora
<EduardeCalibal> Aquilo que passei para você ontem funcionaria...  E o xorg.conf é criado automaticamente quando roda o Xorg pelo que lembro.
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, pvt
<ptl> não é criado não
<ptl> o Xorg atual autodetecta tudo
<ptl> você não precisa usar mais xorg.conf
<ptl> é coisa do passado
<EduardeCalibal> Já tinha reparado que ele detectava.
<ptl> só é ainda suportado pra quem quiser fazer sintonização fina da parte de vídeo
<EduardeCalibal> Mas precisa usar o xorg.conf para definir configurações em muitas ocasiões.
<ptl> mas a recomendação da canonical é que não se tente fazer isso
<EduardeCalibal> Então tem um comando para criar ele...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver na ajuda...
<death_note> ptl, a canonical não sabe de nada fiote... Se eu não criar um xorg e da boot no meu sistema com o driver open source sabe o que acontece...?! Ele trava antes da tela de login dizendo que não conseguiu identificar minha vga... :S
<EduardeCalibal> Estranho por que o xorg não fala nada sobre não dever usar o arquivo xorg.conf...
<ptl> death_note: por isso que o Xorg ainda suporta o xorg.conf, para os casos de borda como o seu que necessita de sintonia fina!
<ptl> death_note: de qualquer jeito, não tenho muita certeza que foi a Canonical que recomendou, talvez tenha sido a Xorg foundation. Sei que alguém importante por trás do Xorg recomendou.
<EduardeCalibal> xorg -configure
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é assim que gera o xorg.conf automaticamente.
<EduardeCalibal> Xorg -cofigure
<death_note> ptl, o esquisito é que quando instalo o sistema e ele funciona perfeito com o driver open source vou lá na pasta e detecto que não existe nenhum xorg.conf e então quando boot o sistema trava... :|
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta ai death_note.
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, então assim que instalar o sistema pela 1ª vez tenho que mandar este comando...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que assim que instalar a primeira ver o xorg ele mesmo vai usar esse comando.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas quer instalar do zero ou recuperar um já danificado?
<EduardeCalibal> Por que não deveria ter problemas com sistema recém instalado.
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, lhe garanto que não, pois se assim fosse não tinha colocado o propietario...
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, eu coloquei para ter suporte a aceleração para rodar jogos 3D pelo Wine.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não ficou lega, acho que Wine e ATI não se bicam.
<EduardeCalibal> legal.
<death_note> EduardeCalibal, o que acontece se eu mandar este comando pelo live cd...?!
<psacoutinho> Estou querendo lançar um torrent usando o deluge só que não estou conseguindo fazer upload pois não consigo redirecionar os arquivos
<EduardeCalibal> Ele vai configurar no ambiente e vai perder quando desligar.
<death_note> pois quando to rodando live não tem xorg.conf e quando instalao tanmbém não tem...
<EduardeCalibal> Salvo se entrar no sistema com chroot, ai acho que ele vai gerar corretamente.
<EduardeCalibal> É como sempre digo, uso Debian aqui.  No Ubuntu pode ser ligeiramente diferente...
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor testar.
<death_note> mas então serve como teste...
<death_note> vou colocar o live aqui, deois volto...
<death_note> obrigado pela atenção. :)
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Não estarei por aqui...  Tenho 4h de agenda me esperando...
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<sandrossv> Bom tarde
<psacoutinho> Estou querendo lançar um torrent usando o deluge só que não estou conseguindo fazer upload
<death_note> EduardeCalibal,
<death_note> ptl,
<death_note> ptl, ?
<ptl> oi?
<death_note> ptl, mandei o Xorg -configure e deu nisso... Xorg -configure
<death_note> Fatal server error:
<death_note> Server is already active for display 0
<death_note> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<death_note> 	and start again.
<death_note> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<death_note> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<death_note>  for help.
<death_note>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<ptl> service gdm stop
<ptl> e aí tente novamente
<thls> death_note
<thls> tenta xorgconfig
<ldfsilva> ptl pegaexpira.sh :P
<death_note> calma...
<death_note> deixa eu ver uma de cada vez aqui...
<ptl> ldfsilva: viu meus emails?
<death_note> ptl, service gdm stop
<death_note> stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.57" (uid=1000 pid=1646 comm="stop) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Stop" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<ptl> huh???
<ptl> você está como root?
<edenc> sudo
<ldfsilva> ptl, vi agora
<death_note> ptl, maior sacanagem em man...?! :S
<ptl> death_note: não deu certo ainda?
<ptl> nem com sudo?
<death_note> ptl, travou tudo e tive que reiniciar... :|
<Pskol> Preciso colocar algumas maquina que usa debian para autenticar em um dominio AD windows 2003 server... alguem ai sabe como?
<death_note> sacanagem... Tsc!
<EduardeCalibal> ptl, acho que ele estava na máquina que falou para ele reiniciar o gdm...
<EduardeCalibal> o death_note.
<EduardeCalibal> Quando ele largou o gdm stop ele derrubou tudo...  :-/
<thls> meu notebook esta fritando instalando o xorg aauhuua
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Saindo...  AFK
<ptl> EduardeCalibal: nem tinha pensado nisso, deve ser mesmo :P
<edenc> thls: essas porcarias são testadas no hemisfério norte onde é bem mais frio
<edenc> já derreti uma memória de eeepc
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> edenc: grosso
<thls> pois é edenc hahah
<Pskol> esses eeepc parecem mais uma sanduicheira
<Pskol> esqueta pra pega
<edenc> eu delisguei mas esqueci de confirmar
<edenc> fechei e coloquei na mochila
<Pskol> se bota um pao no meio e fechar a tela da pra faze torradinha
<edenc> onde o coitado ficou assando por 3 dias
<edenc> o macbook já ficou esquecido na mochila por 7 dias, mas aguentou
<edenc> e já levou tombo de 1.5 metros
<Pskol> eu que nao queria ser um notebook seu
<Pskol> kkkk
<edenc> acho que você não queria ser *nada* meu
<edenc> ;)
<Pskol> @@
<edenc> Pskol: olha o que eu aprontei com meu 307 0KM:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/59634058@N00/3558099142/in/set-72157618602327291/
<thls> oO
<thls> como fez isso?
<edenc> capotando 4 vezes
<edenc> na hora que ele começou a rodar eu fiquei procurando o Ctrl+Z
<thls> =P
<edenc> sério...
<Pskol> e vc sobreviveu?
<thls> eu ja dei pt em um gol =\ espelho dagua
<thls> na dutra
<Pskol> eu jaderrubie um poste
<thls> uiahiuahuai
<thls> pqp
<crimeboy> eu ja dei pt num mercedez benz
<edenc> só tive um corte no braço esquerdo
<crimeboy> na Br 101
<Pskol> ja coaptei tbm, mas devagar
<edenc> 3 pontos
<edenc> Pskol: acho que sobrevivi sim
<Pskol> heheheha
<Pskol> e ja dei pt numa bicicleta
<thls> eu bati com uma r1 a 230km/h mais antes de bater ejetei o paraquedas
<edenc> geralmente carros que custam mais que 30K eles fazem um esforço pro dono não morrer, assim ele pega o $ do seguro e compra outro igual
<edenc> crimeboy: era um ônibus da são geraldo ou da gontijo?
<ptl> eu já bati com a cara num orelhão andando.
<crimeboy> edenc: era um A190 Classic
<ptl> 2 vezes em seguida.
<edenc> ah bom
<thls> meu amigo bateu com um audi a3 1.8 aspirado essa semana nao tem seguro
<thls> tomou 7mil de prejuizo
<thls> o airbag acionou
<thls> salvou a vida dele
<edenc> como assim "não tem seguro"?
<edenc> ele não quis fazer?
<thls> "nao tem seguro"
<thls> =)
<thls> auhauiha
<Pskol> o meu fiat uno quando vc bate ele te ejeta pra fora
<Pskol> nem precisa de air bag
<edenc> tudo tem seguro
<edenc> é só você estar disposto a pagar
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> bom dia
<Pskol> o duro e quebrar o vidro com a cabeça
<crimeboy> ja quebrei um parabrisa
<thls> edenc
<thls> cheio de mato
<thls> seu carro
<thls> auishauis
<crimeboy> com a cabeća
<edenc> thls: sim, até hoje eu me pergunto como que entrou lá
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> amgiso
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> amigos
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> alguem pode em ajudar com meu bropenoffice?
<edenc> vitor-ubuntu-bug: não pede pra perguntar, pergunta logo
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> uaheuae
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/3509/broffice.png
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> ai o print screen do erro
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> instalei o ubunto mais recente q vem com o openoffice, mais tava assim tambem, ai baixei o broffice e fico do msm jeito
<edenc> vitor-ubuntu-bug: é só no openoffice?
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> sim, so no openoffice
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> ja reinstalei e nao resolveu
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> msm coisa
<edenc> vitor-ubuntu-bug: se você roda ele em outra conta, fica assim também?
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> nao testei, com outra conta
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> so tenho 1 conta no pc
<edenc> tenta aí
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> ok
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> vou tentar criar outra conta
<death_note> ptl, :|
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> com outro usuario funcionou normal
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> ;(
<edenc> vitor-ubuntu-bug: ok, peraí
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> eu to gostando desse ubuntu, rapido e talz..gostei do empathy pq da pra unir os contatos de varias redes sociais
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> eu estou usando ubuntu no meu laptop numa rede onde so tem maquinas windows, acesso algumas via terminal services
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> tenho 1 impressora samsung 1665 compartilhada na rede, mais n conseguir configurar ele aki no ubuntu
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> nem usando o utilitario que tem aki
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> ele acha a rede, mais n ve a impressora
<edenc> vitor-ubuntu-bug: rm -rf ~/.openoffice.org
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> executei esse comando ai
<edenc> agora roda de novo
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> continou o bug
<edenc> hm
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> precisa fazer logoff?
<edenc> não
<edenc> você precisa sair do openoffice
<edenc> executar
<edenc> (o comando)
<edenc> depois entrar de novo
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> o openoffice ta fechado
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> msm assim n funfou
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> tpw
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> dentro da pasta opt tem uma pasta openoffice.org e outra broffice.org3
<edenc> vitor-ubuntu-bug: você tá rodando num terminal?
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> sim
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> precisa ser super user?
<edenc> não
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> eh
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> continua msm coisa
<edenc> o .openoffice armazena a configuração local do teu usuário pro openoffice
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> =p
<edenc> pode ser que o broffice coloca essa configuração em outra pasta
<edenc> vê se não tem um diretório chamado .broffice ou algo assim, na tua home
<death_note> edenc, fala mais com os primos não man...?!
<edenc> haha
<edenc> death_note: diga aí primo
<death_note> edenc, boa tarde.
<edenc> vitor-ubuntu-bug: encontrou?
<death_note> Alguem aqui já tá usnado o Chrome/Chromium 8...?!
<death_note> *usando...
<pibarnas> death_note: o/
<death_note> pibarnas, qual vc tá usando...?!
<pibarnas> death_note: 8.0.552.215
<death_note> pibarnas, Chrome ou Cromium...?!
<pibarnas> death_note: chrome.
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> edenec
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> voltei
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> eh pra tentar fazer o q agora?
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> edenc
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> ?
<edenc> vitor-ubuntu-bug: procura algum diretório que comece com '.' e pareça ser do openoffice/broffice na tua home
<edenc> e apaga
<rootsh> edenc: vitor-ubuntu-bug: ls -la
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> tem um .broffice.org
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> apaguei
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> e continuou o problema
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> hehe
<edenc> bom, a gente já sabe que o teu problema é a configuração do openoffice já que em outro usuário roda normal
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> sim
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> bugoffice
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> uaehuae
<edenc> na tua configuração pessoal, no caso
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> ja to cogitando voltar pro win, so nao voltei pq vcs sao mt gente boa e tao me ajudando, huhuh
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> e a maq fica rapidinha nesse ubuntu
<edenc> vitor-ubuntu-bug: você acabou de instalar?
<giverny> alguém fera em bash ae?
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> sim
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> sou new user
<edenc> vitor-ubuntu-bug: então apaga o .gconf e o .gnome2 também
<edenc> ou então
<edenc> remove o teu usuário e cria de novo
<edenc> que pra achar o lugar exato do problema vai ser uma *****
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> eh
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> vai ser o jeito
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> vou perder minhas otimizacos todas
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> ;/
<edenc> otimizações?
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> sim
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> fiz varias coisas ja
<edenc> de quê?
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> bate papo e talz
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> empathy
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> atalhos e talz
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> uaehuae
<edenc> ah é rapidinho reconfigurar o empathy
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> ta bom
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> vou sair aki
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> depois eu volto
<vitor-ubuntu-bug> vlw
<edenc> flw
 * edenc vai abrir uma cerveja
<peregrinator_six> ptl, o que vc queria com o comando que vc me mandou cara...!?
<ptl> peregrinator_six: que comando?
<peregrinator_six> tá bem, deixa pra lá...
<ptl> peregrinator_six: não, não lembro. Que comando?
<peregrinator_six> edenc, tá meio de vagar hoje primo, o que tá avendo...?!
<edenc> peregrinator_six: cara, você tá numa crise de identidade danada hein? ;)
<ptl> peregrinator_six: quem é você, aliás?
<peregrinator_six> ops, obrigado edenc
<ptl> ah
<ptl> o comando é o 'sudo service gdm stop'?
<death_note> deixa isso pra lá cara...
<death_note> equece...
<death_note> *esquece...
<ptl> Não, senhor. Pelo visto está me acusando de agir maliciosamente.
<ptl> você não sabia que pra configurar o X não pode estar no modo gráfico?
<ptl> O comando que eu passei te tira do modo gráfico e te põe no terminal, para você, como root, rodar a configuração do X.
<ptl> Mas se você prefere que eu não responda a suas dúvidas, beleza. Não respondo. Desculpa aí ter feito você derrubar sua sessão gráfica!
 * crimeboy joga uma mace e uma motoserra no chao do #ubuntu-br 
<edenc> é só rodar sudo service gdm start
<death_note> ah o comando foi ótimo travou tudo e não deixou emu fazer nada, mas não liga pra isso não, tá perfeito...
<ptl> Com Ctrl-Alt-F1 você teria ido para o primeiro terminal, conseguiria se logar e aí poderia configurar o X.
<ptl> Como você mesmo disse o comando no canal, pressupus que você saberia isso.
<ptl> Além disso, a mensagem de erro do Xorg era bastante óbvia apontando para a necessidade de não estar com o X já rodando...
<death_note> ptl, tranquilidade rapaz, deixa isso pra lá...
<ptl> Se eu te dou a corda e você ao invés de amarrar seu barco se enforca com ela, a culpa não é minha.
<death_note> então beleza...
<gabezao> :D
<gabezao> tao nervosas as coisas.
<death_note> gabezao, não sabe como, ontem a 5 minutos de minha casa derrubaram 2 e um ficou com a face bem estragada...
<edenc> ptl: você pode editar a configuração do xorg sim, pode até testar em outra sessão
<ptl> eu não disse que não podia...
<edenc> <ptl> você não sabia que pra configurar o X não pode estar no modo gráfico?
<ptl> o que eu disse sobre a configuração do xorg é que a canonical ou a xorg foundation aconselharam que não se deixe definido porque é melhor o Xorg autodetectar
<death_note> edenc, vou cair pra o death note aqui man, pra desestressar, pois tá pesssado o clima pra eu...
<ptl> Pra configurar o X -> rodar o configurador
<ptl> não pode ser de dentro do modo gráfico
<edenc> death_note: tá não cara, relaxa
<rootsh> ptl: não tem mais que editar o xorg.conf
<ptl> rootsh: sim, foi o que eu disse
<edenc> sim, é um arquivo como outro qualquer
<ptl> rootsh: mais cedo aqui no canal
<edenc> você edita e reinicia
<edenc> o Xorg, no caso
<edenc> o problema é se você cagou alguma coisa, não vai subir de volta
<edenc> aí você precisa saber se virar nos ttys
<edenc> por isso é melhor testar em outra sessão
<ptl> Eu não sugeri isso porque acho mais complicado lidar com múltiplas sessões de X do que simplesmente ir para o terminal e lidar com uma só.
<ptl> É mais complicado explicar também.
<rootsh> edenc: dependendo da placa de vídeo zoa tudo, nein todo mundo tem uma nvidia da vida
<ptl> É um dos fatores...
<edenc> mas só zoa tudo *se* a configuração for válida
<ptl> Não, acho que você não entendeu, edenc
<ptl> mudar de sessões em algumas placas não funciona direito
<edenc> eu sei
<ptl> pode desde ocorrer alguns glitches na tela até ela ficar totalmente inutilizável
<ptl> ou até - já vi isso acontecer - o SO travar.
<edenc> mas se a configuração do xorg tiver um erro, a sessão nem começa
<edenc> nunca vi o SO travar
<edenc> mas, acredito em você
<ptl> Deve ser algo raro, mas eu vi acontecer, quer dizer, aconteceu comigo em um laptop anterior a esse.
<edenc> o lance é que se "zoar tudo", você mata o X e está de volta no mesmo lugar onde estaria sem o gdm rodando
<gbs> distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10]
<rootsh> edenc: nein sempre
<edenc> como não?
<ptl> Então, aí que tá, matar o X como? :P Tem que deixar ativado o Ctrl-Alt-backspace ou aquele equivalente novo dele, ou ainda mudar pra um terminal -- o que não vai dar muito certo se a tela estiver zoada como acontece em algumas placas
<ptl> Aí a pessoa vai ter que rebootar e ao rebootar o arquivo zoado do X vai entrar... E voltamos ao ponto de partida
<edenc> ptl: kill $PID_DO_X ?
<ptl> Não estou falando do comando
<ptl> isso é fácil
<ptl> service gdm stop é melhor ainda
<ptl> porque matar o X o fará ficar reiniciando
<ptl> de qualquer jeito, o problema é chegar à linha de comando
<edenc> ok, serve também
<ptl> se o X zoar
<edenc> enfim, eu geralmente testo assim
<edenc> mas realmente, pode ser mais complicado em alguns casos
<ptl> Para todos os propósitos, ao explicar, eu tento usar um caso mais simples. É só isso que eu quis dizer.
<edenc> ptl: ok, só comentei porque acho válida a discussão
<ptl> certamente que é
<edenc> ptl: e agora o death_note tem mais informação pra saber que a sua intenção foi das melhores e que configurar o X realmente é complicado :)
<ptl> Mas por um lado você tem razão, num mundo mais perfeito eu usaria o esquema das múltiplas sessões. Acho que fiquei calejado com a experiência dos adaptadores de vídeo que não aceitam bem várias sessões, que são quase todos que eu tive.
<ptl> edenc: sim, isso é...
<rootsh> Lembrar que no x11.conf tinha informação que poderia zuar o monitor
<rootsh> x11.conf não e sim XF86Config
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<sandrossv> stargazer: iai cara, conseguiu ?
<stargazer> sandrossv, Eu consegui faze o o pen drive e tals
<stargazer>  mais quando eu tento da o boot, aparece uma frase e em baixo boot
<EngSkeeter_> stargazer, mas aparece alguma coisa do grub? ou nem chega a entrar no pendrive?
<sandrossv> cara, agora eu to com um problema parecido com o teu
<sandrossv> hskuahsa
<sandrossv> Pra ubuntu eu consigo usa o usb-creator
<sandrossv> mas pro arch eu não consigo mais
<stargazer> EngSkeeter_, ai não lembro, perai, vo faze o pen drive di novo e anota a frase.
<stargazer> sandrossv, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<sandrossv> EngSkeeter_: me ajuda ai
<sandrossv> EngSkeeter_: xD
<Guevara> alguem usa o gerador de sumarios do broffice ou openoffice?
<edenc> sim
<Guevara> ja viu isto edenc http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/1087/sumario0.png ?
<Patricia> Boa tarde :D
<Guevara> boa
<edenc> Guevara: não
<Guevara> nem eu
<Guevara> primeira vez
<Patricia> Guevara, eu ja :P
<Patricia> openoffice?
<Guevara> Patricia: é
<Guevara> =)
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> sabia :P
<Guevara> ja vi q nao vou receber boas noticias
<Guevara> :P
<Patricia> eu tentei tentei tentei, e peguei o windows e imprimi :P
<Guevara> o q seria isso Patricia?
<Guevara> O.o
<edenc> Guevara: latex é melhor pra essas coisas
<Patricia> Guevara, nao sei te dizer ao certo, mas comigo nao consegui fazer ler meu trabalho :S
<Patricia> office 2007
 * edenc vomita
<Guevara> é o que eu to pensando edenc
<Patricia> mesmo salvando em compatibilidade nao foi :S
<Guevara> aqui nao esta reconhecendo meus titulos formatados no corpo do texto, por isso fica assim
<Guevara> e esta em formato odt
<Patricia> :O
<edenc> Guevara: talvez alguma coisa com as fontes
<Guevara> hummm
<Guevara> pode ser
<Guevara> so que TCC é fonte arial
<Guevara> ¬¬
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Guevara> se for por causa da fonte, lascou
<edenc> abnt não é times não?
<Guevara> o prof la passou como sendo arial
<Guevara> maldito sunita
<Guevara> ¬¬
<EngSkeeter_> opa fala sandrossv
<EngSkeeter_> nao tava no pc
<Guevara> nem times new roman aceita
<edenc> Guevara: tentar mudar pruma fonte qualquer só pra ver se é isso
<Guevara> é, t tentando isso edenc
<Guevara> pode ser bug com as fontes true type do janelas
<Guevara> nem com a fonte Nimbus aceita
<edenc> ah, você tá tentando abrir no windows, é isso?
<Guevara> nao nao
<Guevara> ubuntu
<Guevara> 10.04
<Guevara> é o openoffice dele
<edenc> "do janelas"?
<Guevara> estou fazendo no ubuntu edenc
<Guevara> e abrindo nele memso
<edenc> é, se não forem as fontes não faço idéia do que seja
<edenc> não tem uma imagem em branco por cima do texto não?
<edenc> X)
<Guevara> tem varias imagens, mas os titulos estão corretos...tb nao sei o q pode ser...
<Guevara> vou tentar com o latex pra ver se vai
<Guevara> flw
<edenc> sinto muito, não faço idéia do que pode ser
<skletenblack> fui .. joga sanandreas aff...
<EngSkeeter_> edenc, isso aconteceu comigo uma vez, enm sei como resolvi
<EngSkeeter_> uahsuahs
<EngSkeeter_> mas foi alguma coisa quanto aos estilos de texto
<Guevara> Patricia: edenc http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/1618/sumario2.png
<Guevara> depois conto o que era...
<Guevara> abraço
<Patricia> srsrrrr
<markimpgs> E aí galera, bom dia!
<markimpgs> tem como restaurar o ubuntu? tipo não sei o q eu fiz, mas o gnome-painel não inicia mais com a sessão alguns programas só abrem em outra área de trabalho
<ptl> markimpgs: a pergunta certa seria: restaurar de quando? você tirou backups?
<markimpgs> ptl, não =/
<ptl> se você quiser zerar o ambiente, tem algumas receitas na net, não sei se basta remover o ~/.gnome2* ou se precisa mexer no gconf
<markimpgs> ei ptl testei esses comandos http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/01/como-restaurar-os-paineis-do-gnome/comment-page-2/#comment-10221 e parece q deu certo vou reiniciar a sessão pra ver
<ptl> legal
<ptl> boa sorte
<markimpgs> obrigado
<markimpgs> ptl, deu certo cara, obrigado pela força, só o compiz q não ta iniciando com a sessão
<ptl> markimpgs: tente reconfigurá-lo, ccsm é o nome do executável do configurador
<markimpgs> ta bom, pq ele já esta para iniciar junto com a sessão, deve ser as config dele memo
<markimpgs> *mesmo
<markimpgs> e ptl era isso mesmo, obrigado novamente =D
<ptl> markimpgs: disponha!!
<markimpgs> cara só mais uma coisinha, no botão de desligar ele não aparece mais, desligar, reiniciar e encerrar sessão
<markimpgs> só bloquear tela, hibernar, sessão convidado e alternar de
<ptl> markimpgs: esse botão é um item do painel, tente clicar com o botão direito no painel, selecione "adicionar ao painel" e coloque mais um botão. Se funcionar, você mantém o novo botão e exclui o antigo
<ptl> markimpgs: eu não uso esse botão, eu vou no símbolo do ubuntu e seleciono "encerrar sessão" ou "desligar" mesmo
<EngSkeeter_> stargazer,
<stargazer> eu
<EngSkeeter_> entao, tu monta a imagem iso, copia o conteudo pra raiz da tua home
<darouca> Opa, e ai galera?
<EngSkeeter_> e adicona uma entrada no grub pra ela
<EngSkeeter_> dai quando tu for iniciar ela vai buscar o initrd do live
<EngSkeeter_> e ai pode instalar normalmente
<EngSkeeter_> so tem uma coisa
<EngSkeeter_> eu nao sei mais "mexer" no grub
<EngSkeeter_> ele mudou :P
<stargazer> EngSkeeter_, cara deixa, final de semana eu tomo vergonha na cara e vou compra um drive. kkk
<EngSkeeter_> auhsuhsauhs
<EngSkeeter_> mas da pra fazer cara
<EngSkeeter_> qual a tua versao do grub?
<stargazer> EngSkeeter_, eu nem sei. kk
<EngSkeeter_> uhasushau
<EngSkeeter_> entao compra o driver mesmo
<stargazer> EngSkeeter_, xD
<stargazer> eo jeito
<EngSkeeter_> funcionar, funciona, mas tem que ter uma noção +- do que ta fazendo
<EngSkeeter_> senao f@#$ com tudo
<barna> galera! to precisando de um "programa" onde eu fale e ele escreva o q falei! alguem conhece ago q faça isso?
<ptl> barna: speech2text no GNU/Linux é algo extremamente difícil
<ptl> ainda mais em português
<ptl> não conheço nada livre.
<barna> :(((
<possebon> ola
<possebon> alguem sabe me dizer
<possebon> sobre download do ubuntu
<possebon> pra pc com pouca capacidade
<Andre_Gondim> possebon, tente usar o lubuntu
<stargazer> привет
<possebon> obrigado
<possebon> aqui neste link
<possebon> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/download-avancado/
<possebon> Link direto ISO
<possebon> # Estação de Trabalho x86
<possebon> # Alternate x86
<possebon> qual a diferença entre o alternate
<ElDeablo> Boa noite!
<stargazer> ElDeablo, привет
<ElDeablo> que inovação stargazer, parabéns, vc escreveu algo que só você entende, que legal :)
<stargazer> ElDeablo, Isso e Olá em Russo.
<ElDeablo> olá
<stargazer> ElDeablo, se e difícil ler imagina pronúncia isso ae.
<stargazer> ahuauh
<possebon> este comando nao esta funcionando.... alguem reconhece o sabe dizer pq?        ----------------                sudo apt-get install zsync -y
<ElDeablo> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<sandrossv> Alguem ai usa ubuntu + outra distro em dual boot ?
<sandrossv> ja tentei update-grub, ele até acha a partição com o arch, só q cria uma entrada no grub como se fosse um ubuntu
<sandrossv> ja tentei grub-mkconfig tbm
<barna> sandrossv, 1 seg!
<barna> sandrossv, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=14614.0
<sandrossv> barna: Vo da uma olhada
<sandrossv> vlw
<odair_bourscheid> boa noite!
<barna> sandrossv, falow!
<odair_bourscheid> instalei o ubuntu 10.10 e toda vez q inicio o note, aparece um teclado brasileiro, mesmo q configuro corretamente
<barna> odair_bourscheid, noite!
<odair_bourscheid> alguem ja viu isso?
<fabricio> ola a todos
<sandrossv> bao
<odair_bourscheid> o padrão do meu teclado é americano, configuro e removo o padrao brasil, mas ele sempre volta aparecer....
<fabricio> existe o kino em portugues?
<odair_bourscheid> no 10.04 nao acontecia isso...
<sandrossv> barna: Tipo, eu não quero recuperar o grub, só quero inclui mais uma entrada de um so
<sandrossv> SO
<barna> edita o arquivo /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<barna> odair_bourscheid, ja vi isso! mas num sei como resolver!
<odair_bourscheid> hehe... bom vou ficar removendo até achar o problema
<sandrossv> barna: mas eu li que não é recomendavel editar ele
<barna> sandrossv, eu ja editei muito quando era menu.list (grub 1), no grub 2 eu num sei mexer! mas tem programas q editam ele pra vc!
<sandrossv> hmm
<barna> sandrossv, to procurando um aki!
<barna> sandrossv, 10.10? 10.04? outro?
<sandrossv> barna: 10.10
<barna> ok
<barna> sandrossv, tente esse! http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=73377.0
<sandrossv> barna: blz
<barna> sandrossv, caso queira editar na mão! http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,58947.0.html
<gbs> lol
<gbs> update instalou um driver 'novo' da nvidia
<gbs> parou de funcionar meu video
<pibarnas> :)
<gbs> fui ver e o meu driver (baixado diretamente do site da nvidia) ainda é o mais recente
<gbs> bizarro, está o ubuntu fabricando nvidia-drivers? :p
<pibarnas> gbs: não... ele está querendo q vc aprenda bash. :)
<pibarnas> vontade própria, isso que é AI...
<gbs> i know bash
<pibarnas> gbs: tell him.
<Guest8167> boa noite pessoal: alguém pode me ajudar com o Ubuntu 10.10? Os efeitos visuais em aparência ficam voltando para nenhum. Eu possuía todos os efeitos (cubo 3d inclusive) até que desinstalei o compiz. Reinstalei após a besteira, mas nao adiantou.
<crimeboy> 6calrsgho
<crimeboy> 47 de programa embarcado pra puxar awn
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-07
<edenc> queria não ter que fazer nada hoje
<edenc> mas receber o $ mesmo assim
<death_note> ...
<esdras> aloha
<esdras> ha alguem por aqui?
<esdras> ls
<esdras> aloha
<edenc> esdras: pergunta logo ;)
<death_note> edenc, 0o
<edenc> death_note: estou depurando um sistema imenso aqui
<edenc> death_note: uma merda...
<esdras> sistema de?
<fabricio> alguem sabe pq o kino e o lives são tao lerdos em importar arquivos
<fabricio> ?
<death_note> edenc, não se esquece de usar luvas sirurgicas... :P
<edenc> esdras: uma aplicação web de uma empresa de treinamento americana
<Patricia> :D Voltei :D
<edenc> de pensar que eles ganham muito $ com essa porcaria...
<edenc> fui jantar
<esdras> depurando... achei que estivesse mexendo em codigos
<edenc> estou ué
<esdras> entao... pra depurar nao é preciso acesso ao codigo?
<edenc> sim
<edenc> mas você falou "fontes"
<tetrix> hau
<esdras> entao codigo fonte
<edenc> pode ser fonte no sentido de typesetting, pode ser fonte de água, de maconha, etc.
<esdras> rau cara pálida tetrix
<edenc> ;)
<tetrix> :P
<edenc> esdras: eles estão me pagando pra acrescentar funcionalidade
<edenc> só que os desenvolvedores antigos deram linha e ninguém sabe como funciona
<esdras> :P
<edenc> aí eu estou fazendo um processo muito chato que eu chamo de "descer na toca do coelho"
<esdras> rs
<edenc> e isso me deixou com fome, então estou indo jantar
<edenc> fui
<esdras> vai lah
<esdras> que tem de baum ai hoje?
<esdras> gostei desse enna heim
<leandro> boa a noite aos navegantes....
<esdras> noite
<leandro> alguém sabe como resolver: Erro ao unir o arquivo: Erro de entrada/saída ubuntu ?
<death_note> leandro, dia ai mano! :)
<death_note> nossa, já vem ele e seus problemas cabeludos... :P
<leandro> só tenho esse problema, e não consigo resolver por nada
<death_note> eita, falei "dia"... 0o
<death_note> to dormindo pensando que to acordado... :D
<esdras> leandro da pra explicar melhor?
<leandro> quero transferir meus videos do hd externo pro pc e da esse erro sempre
<leandro> antes o hd desmontava e montava num piscar de olhos, agora ele tá na dele, mas segue o erro
<esdras> hummm cara bem extranho mesmo
<leandro> copio arquivos de video mas no meio do caminho tinha uma pedra, digo erro...
<esdras> os arquivos nao estao corrompidos/
<esdras> ?
<leandro> não
<esdras> certeza em 100% ???
<leandro> 100%...no windows tudo beleza
<tetrix> leandro, o espaco em disco estah ok? as permissoes estão ok? qual o filesystem? jah fez checagem de integridade?
<leandro> acho que ele não vai com a minha cara...ou ele não gosta de ntfs ...
<esdras> espera... ja tive um problema um pouco parecido
<esdras> eu mexi o arquivos como root
<tetrix> leandro, mande o windows fazer uma checagem no disco com o: chkdsk /r/f/v X:
<esdras> e depois nao conseguia fazer mais nada
<tetrix> o X: eh a letra da unidade
<esdras> e achava que o problema era o linux
<leandro> diz que nao é possivel determinar as permissoes dele
<tetrix> esdras, e verifique as permissoes de mentagem
<tetrix> *montagem*
<leandro> só + uma pra deixar vcs em paz e harmonia em plena segunda...
<leandro> pq uma internet 3g aparece na sessao convidado e na sessao normal não? será permissão?
<esdras> tambem pode ser
<esdras> logue na sessao normal e configure
<tetrix> leandro, quando voce configura uma nova conexao 3G ele pergunta se deve esta acessivel para todos os usuarios
<tetrix> leandro, se configurou lah no convidade e nao escolheu essa opcao soh fica lah
<leandro> mas ele aparece na barra automaticamente na sessao convidade e na normal de usuario não
<tetrix> leandro, configure uma nova conexao e marque a ultima opcao: "acessivel para todos os usuarios"
<tetrix> Sistema -> Preferencias -> Conexoes de Rede -> Banda Larga Movel -> Adicionar
<crimeboy> Patricia:
<Patricia> ola crimeboy
<leandro> obrigado a todos pelo help desk gratuito e agradeço com uma frase nesta noite;
<leandro> O grande segredo para a plenitude é muito simples: compartilhar. (Sócrates)
<death_note> leandro, ti munitinho genti... :P
<death_note> rsrsrsr
<esdras> isso faz de socrates um linuxer em potencial heuheuheuhe
<crimeboy> esse negocio de compartilhar eh coisa de gay
<esdras> crimeboy ta sabendo legal
<esdras> :P
<Andre_Gondim> crimeboy, por favor, não use palavras xulas
<crimeboy> eu nao sei o que significa palavras xulas
<pibarnas> chulas?
<esdras> nao fale a palavra gay, caralho!
<crimeboy> gay nao ´e palavrao, é um genero
<crimeboy> nao sejam preconceituosos
<death_note> vc é quem é...
<esdras> crimeboy mas vc colocou em tom pejorativo
<crimeboy> esdras: mentira, vc que levou por tráz
<esdras> quando vc ver o tamanho do que eu vou levar por traz de vc
<esdras> :P
<crimeboy> pibarnas: como permanecer num lugar como esses?
<crimeboy> as pessoas nem me reconhecem mais
<esdras> rsrsrs ah eu tava sem oculos
<esdras> sorry
<pibarnas> crimeboy: pois é... =]
 * crimeboy joga gasolina no chão do #ubuntu-br 
<esdras> tron legacy nos cinemas
<pibarnas> crimeboy: isso é crime ambiental. não é permitido neste canal.
<crimeboy> pibarnas: o unity me encheu
<pibarnas> crimeboy: p q?
<crimeboy> pibarnas: tira a liberdade
<crimeboy> tente executar um urxvt
<pibarnas> crimeboy: bem, o openbox te espera, como sempre. :)
<crimeboy> o zeitgeist simplesmente nao enxerga
<Andre_Gondim> assuntos offtopic favor usem o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<crimeboy> vai ser o jeito fazer minha propria interface pro netbook
<esdras> crimeboy eu tenho usado a interface padrao ubuntu
<crimeboy> a canonical ainda tem q trabalhar muito pro unity funcionar
<esdras> pra mim foi o mais confortavel
<crimeboy> ainda nao esta pronto
<esdras> nao gostei de unity, nao gostei do netbook remix
<crimeboy> o unity eh uma coleira como windows
<crimeboy> pibarnas: eu tava pensando num com o awn
<crimeboy> pibarnas: o metapacote do awn do ubuntu puxa 46mb de lastro
<pibarnas> crimeboy: mas é preciso aceleração pro awn funcionar, não?
<crimeboy> ele funcionou aq
<esdras> acho que vou instalar o windowmaker
<crimeboy> pibarnas: nos netbooks nao tem isso?
<esdras> rs
<crimeboy> pibarnas: se n rolar os awns eu jogo os tint2
<pibarnas> crimeboy: tem. é que eu não uso nem netbook, nem aceleração.
<pibarnas> crimeboy: hum... ae sim.
<crimeboy> eu to com um arch aq ja pronto com um ob3+tint2
<crimeboy> fiz o tint ficar pro lado direito deixando 5% de area livre do canto esquerdo servido de "botao iniciar" pro obmenu
<crimeboy> quanto mais faco isso mais vejo que isso eh coisa de aposentadco
<crimeboy> pibarnas: se eu nao achar um trampo na canonical ou no google pra fazer isso eu vo ter que parar
<pibarnas> crimeboy: p q?
<crimeboy> pibarnas: pq nao vale se nao ganhar$$$
<crimeboy> se pelo menos eu ja fosse milionario
<pibarnas> crimeboy: calma... eles vão desocupar o alemão uma hora... =p
<crimeboy> pibarnas: vo por o xfce por cima do unity
<crimeboy> vamos vero que da nessa sopa de env
<crimeboy> qual eh mesmo o nome do metapacote do unity?
<crimeboy> ahh
<pibarnas> crimeboy: bom?
<crimeboy> eh
<crimeboy> veio o pacote cru do debian
<crimeboy> bem elegante por sinal
<pibarnas> crimeboy: c(r)?u
<crimeboy> eh
<crimeboy> eh a versao do debian
<crimeboy> veio ateh o bg do grub junto
<crimeboy> pibarnas: muito bacana esse fonte pra uso no desktop que a canonical criou
<xGrind> crimeboy; fonte ubuntu ?
<pibarnas> crimeboy: legal a fonte ubuntu. gosto da aller tb.
<crimeboy> xGrind: eh
<crimeboy> bom gosto
<xGrind> crimeboy; usa gnome?
<crimeboy> nao
<xGrind> crimeboy; qual?
<crimeboy> xGrind: uma coisa baseada no gtk2
<xGrind> xfce , lxde
<Tardochi> alguem aqui ja teve probelmas no gnome de nao salvar as configuracoes do usuario
<crimeboy> xf-ce
<crimeboy> estou partindo o xfce em pedacinhos
<xGrind> crimeboy; tbm uso :D
<crimeboy> estou pondo o suporte a pt-br nele
<crimeboy> pra ver se funciona bem
<xGrind> crimeboy; como assim?
<crimeboy> vou usar como base pra um desktop de acesso
<crimeboy> para crianćas e idosos
<xGrind> lxde é mais leve mas eu nao gosto
<xGrind> gosto de xfce por ser parecido com gnome. gnome ta meio fresco
<death_note> ...
<xGrind> death_note; aows
<crimeboy> xGrind: eu passei muito tempo fazendo desktops sob o que veio a se chamar lxde
<crimeboy> nao eh o que tou querendo agora
<xGrind> crimeboy; lxd e tem biblioteca ?
<xGrind> lxde
<crimeboy> biblioteca?
<crimeboy> nao passa de um conjunto misto de aplicativos baseados em gtk2
<Gomex> Alguém poderia me dizer se existe forma do Evolution guardar em cache local endereços de emails já utilizados, assim como o thunderbird faz?
<crimeboy> nao tem uniao
<xGrind> só uso thunderbird ;x
<xGrind> crimeboy; vc usa xubuntu ou debian xfce ?
<crimeboy> xfce que veio do debian
<xGrind> quero ver o 4.8
<xGrind> =)
<crimeboy> a ultima vez que testei o suporte de linguagens ele deu pau
<crimeboy> vejamos agora
<death_note> thls, boa noite.
<thls> boa death_note
<death_note> thls, super o.s. 10.04.1 LTS
<thls> death_note, e esta tendo problemas com o X?:
<death_note> tava, ams já resolveu parcialmente...
<death_note> esquenta sua cabeça não rapaz...
<crimeboy> pronto
<crimeboy> pibarnas: xfce todo em ptbr
<thls> qual xfce esta usando crimeboy  o 4?
<crimeboy> vejamos
<xGrind> 4.6.2 ?
<pibarnas> crimeboy: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pibarnas/5240005772/
<crimeboy> 4
<thls> eu gosto dele em english
<thls> =)
<Guevara> salve
<xGrind> xfce em ingles pq?
<crimeboy> nao eh pra mim
<crimeboy> eh pra clientes
<thls> eu uso em english dsde sempre
<thls> acostumei
<xGrind> xe'. em pt-br é melhor
<xGrind> eu traduzo ele ;D
<crimeboy> pibarnas: esse ae mesmo
<crimeboy> eheh
<death_note> Guevara, salve primo.
<Guevara> blz?
<crimeboy> pibarnas: qual o repositorio do chrome oficial?
<thls> estou configurando o e17 deixar o xfce de lado um pouco
<pibarnas> crimeboy: não é o xfce.
<xGrind> é lxde
<death_note> Guevara, beleza rapaz e com vc...?!
<pibarnas> crimeboy: não sei, baixei da própria página do google.
<pibarnas> crimeboy: eu acho...
<crimeboy> o novo pcmanfm esta otimo
<xGrind> thls; acha o e17 leve?
<Guevara> tranks death_note
<crimeboy> pibarnas: o lxde dae tem alguma "central de configuracao de desktop"?
<crimeboy> que inclue o opnebox(
<pibarnas> crimeboy: sim.
<crimeboy> pibarnas: tudo numa unica aplicacao?
<crimeboy> pibarnas: isso me interessa
<pibarnas> crimeboy: sim, tipo aquela que inventaste, lembra?
<crimeboy> massa
<xGrind> esse pcmanfm é rapidao ;D
<crimeboy> qual onome?
<pibarnas> xo ver aqui
<thls> xGrind, nem leve nem pesado aqui ele esta consumindo 150mb de ram
<pibarnas> crimeboy: o xprop diz que é o próprio lxappearance.
<xGrind> thls; nao acho ele tao bonito
<thls> xGrind, fica a criterio =) eu estou inovando um pouco
<xGrind> crimeboy; usa openbox?
<crimeboy> pibarnas: deve ter umas modificacoes entao
<crimeboy> pibarnas: manda um shot
<crimeboy> xGrind: ja usei muito
<pibarnas> crimeboy: já já
<crimeboy> xGrind: veja uns temas meu em openbox.org
<xGrind> crimeboy; e vc usa aqueles baloes do gnome ou do xfce ?  a notify la ;D
<crimeboy> xGrind: nao usava nada
<pibarnas> crimeboy: cara, agora que eu vi, não inclui o ob, não, é o velho obconf de guerra no wm, ainda.
<crimeboy> :Z
<crimeboy> isso eh que mata
<pibarnas> crimeboy: cuida de fontes, gtk2, ícones, essas coisas.
<crimeboy> xGrind: http://openbox.org/wiki/Openbox:Themes
<pibarnas> crimeboy: mas é bom por um lado ter separado o wm... dá pra usar outros com o ambiente, como o pekwm.
<crimeboy> pibarnas: eu vo mandar aquele mockup pra eles
<pibarnas> crimeboy: isso.
<crimeboy> quem sabe eles realizam
<crimeboy> vo na garagem
<xGrind> atari? kk
<pibarnas> atari?
<xGrind> pibarnas; tema do openbox
<pibarnas> hehehe
<xGrind>  o crimeboy q fez
<xGrind> ;D
<pibarnas> tem até um com o meu nome. o og maciel fez.
<xGrind> flws
<EngSkeeter> boa noite@!
<death_note> boa noite.
<EngSkeeter> death_note, vc usa qual player de musicas?
<death_note> EngSkeeter,  o do GNOME mesmo...
<EngSkeeter> hum, eu queria um mais parecido com amarok
<EngSkeeter> c conhece?
<crimeboy> veja o banshee
<EngSkeeter> nele da pra fazer aquele arrastar e soltar da biblioteca pra lista de reprodução crimeboy?
<death_note> EngSkeeter, Exaile <--- acho que é assim que se escreve...
<EngSkeeter> nussa parece bom
<EngSkeeter> olha o que achei
<EngSkeeter> http://planetadopinguim.blogspot.com/2010/07/um-tour-pelos-players-de-audio-para.html
<gbs> pluft plaft zoom
<gbs> não vai a lugar nenhum
<death_note> momento aliens do canal...
<deusr> opa!
<deusr> alguém aqui usa kubuntu?
<death_note> deusr, com certeza, Patricia
<deusr> Patricia, oi
<deusr> nao sei se vai fazer
<EngSkeeter> aSSogueroZen_SX, vc ja testeu o slack 13.1?
<deusr> na verdade quero saber pq os aplicativos em GTK não aparecem com o nome em pt_BR no kickoff
<aSSogueroZen_SX> opa
<aSSogueroZen_SX> testei slack 10.2 hahaha
<aSSogueroZen_SX> minha introdução ao linux
<EngSkeeter> qual a base de dados do arch aSSogueroZen_SX?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> difícil essa pergunta heim -.-
<EngSkeeter> ele usa rpm? tgz ou deb?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é a base q os usuários mantém usando o ABS (arch build system) para criar pacotes próprios do archlinux
<EngSkeeter> a ta
<death_note> EngSkeeter, http://www.exaile.org/
<EngSkeeter> ja instalei death_note rsrsrs
<EngSkeeter> muito legal
<EngSkeeter> por enquanto
<aSSogueroZen_SX> os pacotes são .pkg.tar.gz
<death_note> EngSkeeter, :http://www.archlinux-br.org
<aSSogueroZen_SX> pensando em testar a distro?
<EngSkeeter> eh que eu tava com preguiça de ler death_note
<EngSkeeter> rsrs
<death_note> EngSkeeter, senta na água que é molinho...
<EngSkeeter> tssssss
<EngSkeeter> pow o exalli nao ta mostrando a letra das musicas
<EngSkeeter> *esalie
<EngSkeeter> **exalie
<EngSkeeter> nussa
<EngSkeeter> ***exaile
<EngSkeeter> agora eh certeza
<deusr> Patricia, está por aí?
<deusr> alguém aqui que usa kde pode fazer um favor pra mim?
<EngSkeeter> qual deusr?
<deusr> EngSkeeter, vc tem algum programa GTK instalado?
<EngSkeeter> sim
<EngSkeeter> o gimp
<EngSkeeter> indo dormir mais cedo, depois do basket cansa
<deusr> EngSkeeter, faz um favor pra mim, tirar um screenshot com o menu, aplicativos, imagens aberto
<deusr> quero soh ver como está aparecendo o aplicativo gimp, o nome
<deusr> parece que aplicativos em gtk o nome nao aparece traduzido e correto
<crimeboy> http://justsitback.deviantart.com/?title=supertoy%27s%20gallery&rssQuery=sort:time%20gallery:supertoy
<edenc> crimeboy: xfce?
<Homini_qabbid> ola
<ptl> BOM DIA EM BOLD COM NEGRITO E PISCANDO
<Homini_qabbid> bom dia
<ptl> BOLD com Negrito, olha a moral!!
<ptl> o/
<Homini_qabbid> e ae cparzewski tudo certo?
<cparzewski> dia
<cparzewski> :D
<cparzewski> spina!
<Homini_qabbid> isso
<pqatsi> ptl: opa
<cparzewski> uhauahuah
<Homini_qabbid> :D
<cparzewski> aqui ta tudo sussa
<cparzewski> cabamos de chegar do acre
<cparzewski> vc chegou a ir la naquela trip?
<pqatsi> acre?
<pqatsi> voces acabaram de nascer?
<Homini_qabbid> eu vi os twitters
<Homini_qabbid> eu nao
<cparzewski> cara, la ta muito loco
<Homini_qabbid> to pra outros cantos
<cparzewski> efervescente
<Homini_qabbid> tava acompanhando pelo blog
<Homini_qabbid> ta doido mesmo
<cparzewski> muito trampo
<Homini_qabbid> ficaram quantos dias?
<cparzewski> muita grana
<cparzewski> uma semana
<Homini_qabbid> q doido
<Homini_qabbid> depois se me conta como foi
<cparzewski> sim
<cparzewski> pra nao estourar o off-topic
<cparzewski> :D
<pqatsi> [07/12-07:55:01] < cparzewski> muita grana
<pqatsi> também, tem muita arvore la
<cparzewski> pqatsi, nem tantas
<pqatsi> materia prima n falta :D
<Homini_qabbid> uhuhHAUHUHAuha
 * pqatsi enchendo o saco
<cparzewski> tem a entrada da china
<cparzewski> :D
<pqatsi> o puto do ptl me responde mais nao
<cparzewski> pelo pacifico
<pqatsi> o viado
<cparzewski> Homini_qabbid, tem escutado a radio guerrilha?
<Homini_qabbid> eu escutei umas duas vezes vou ouvir
<Homini_qabbid> manda o link
<Homini_qabbid> quando ouvi tava massa eu curti
<cparzewski> http://bit.ly/radiofde3
<Homini_qabbid> vo divulga a radio agora
<ptl> pqatsi: desculpa, amor :(
<pqatsi> humpf
<ptl> pqatsi: tava fazendo a passagem de turno pro ldfsilva :(
<ptl> pqatsi: pode falar, agora estou aqui \o/
<pqatsi> pro who?
<ptl> leandro, ldfsilva, ele não tá no canal nesse momento. Trampa comigo
<pqatsi> hmmmm
<pqatsi> deseje boa sorte pra ele :D
<ptl> ah, ele nem precisa de sorte, já resolvi o problema e entreguei mastigado pra ele (o convencido, né? hehe)
<pqatsi> nééé
<cparzewski> alguem sabe um canal do wordpress do brasil?
<ptl> eu não sei
<ptl> pqatsi: cara, tou ansioso esperando a resposta lá :)
<ptl> felizmente dentro de 40 minutos vou me distrair sendo eletrocutado dolorosamente por 35 minutos
<pqatsi> ptl: e eu to q caço vaga
<ptl> aí vou conseguir pensar em outras coisas
<ptl> pqatsi: linkedin!
<ptl> tem o it-toolbox também
<pqatsi> n vi nada remoto la
<pqatsi> ahhhh essa subnet....
<ptl> falou no diabo aparece o rabo
<pqatsi> esse blocao 32 n me engana :)
<ptl> :P
<ptl> classe A
<ptl> duas, né? 9.x e 32.x
<ldfsilva> \o/
<pqatsi> ptl: segmentaram em qnto isso?
<pqatsi>  /24?
<ptl> pqatsi: como assim?
<pqatsi> e OBVIO que isso n e roteado como uma classe A
<pqatsi> senao haja broadcast ne
<pqatsi> como eles partem isso?
<ptl> Ah, não sei te dizer, talvez tenha sido hierarquicamente /16 /24
<ptl> não sei
<pqatsi> /16 ou /24
<pqatsi> ptl: po, oia a netmask e faz a conta em binario
<pqatsi> :P
 * pqatsi corre
<ptl> nunca tive acesso a uma visão da topologia dessa rede
<pqatsi> ta bao ne....
<ptl> :-/
<ptl> cara, fui responder a uma pergunta lá no it-toolbox
<ptl> e aí tive que criar conta
<ptl> os negos me inscreveram em trocentas mil listas de discussão
<ptl> nego perguntando como faz pra converter arquivo de DOS pra UNIX com shell script... fala sério
<ptl> felizmente é fácil sair dessas listas
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> ptl: ta via ipv6?
<ptl> pqatsi: estava mas fui desconectado e aí como o túnel ainda não tinha voltado, conectou automaticamente como ipv4
<ptl> de qualquer jeito agora o SASL funciona
<pqatsi> ta usando ubuntu?
<pqatsi> ptl: se tiver, poe meu repo ai e instala o aiccu de la
<pqatsi> ptl: o thotypous criou um patch para tuneis udp
<ptl> estou
<pqatsi> eles passam a ser resistentes a mudanca de IP
<pqatsi> ou seja, seu ipv4 pode mudar que o tunel fica vivo
<pqatsi> ideal pra ppp via 3G :D
<ptl> pqatsi: me passa no pvt que eu configuro e testo depois, agora vou sair pra minha experiência eletrizante ;)
<pqatsi> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:leleobhz/ppa
<ptl> falou, fui!!!
<pqatsi> ptl: rs
<ffr76> Bom dia
<ricardoperera> hein, alguém sabe como faço para que eu script atue em subpastas tb?? Eu só sei usar o "for i in *; do"
<ricardoperera> mas daí ele não atua nas subpastas.... o.O
<ricardoperera> se alguém puder me ajudar, agradeceria muito!!
<gabe`at`home> ricardoperera,
<gabe`at`home> ficaria mais facil explicar oq vc quer fazer...
<ricardoperera> oi
<ricardoperera> ahhh ta
<ricardoperera> ah, é bem simples até.... eu quero usar o lame p converter meus mp3 pra colocar no meu player, dai eu quero converter todas as minhas pastas d musica para 64K,
<ricardoperera> fiz até um script q funciona direitinho, mas ele não atua dentro do diretõrio que tão as pastas... eu tenho q entrar em cada pasta e rodar o script.... ms dai da trabalho...
<gabe`at`home> entendi ricardoperera
<gabe`at`home> você pode usar o programa tree
<gabe`at`home> para isso
<ricardoperera> ahmm, legal gabe`at`home
<gabe`at`home> ricardoperera,
<gabe`at`home> instala o tree
<gabe`at`home> apt-get install tree
<gabe`at`home> dai no for vc coloca
<ricardoperera> ms eu queria passar algum parâmetro dentro do script p ele pegar as subpastas... olha só... "for TRACK in "$@" ; do
<ricardoperera> lame -a -b 32 "$TRACK" 62K-"$TRACK"
<ricardoperera> #rm -rf "$TRACK"
<ricardoperera> done
<gabe`at`home> for i in `tree -fd | rev | awk '{ print $1 }' | rev`;do
<ricardoperera> ahhmm legallll]
<ricardoperera> gabe`at`home,  o que quer dizer essa linha q vc passou? só p eu entender os parâmetros
<gabe`at`home> tree - mostra a arvores da pasta
<gabe`at`home> -f imprime o caminho inteiro da pasta
<gabe`at`home> -d imprime so diretorios
<gabe`at`home> rev = reverte o comando
<gabe`at`home> awk vai imprimir so 1a parte doq imprimir
<gabe`at`home> rev = reverte devolta
<gabe`at`home> "rev | awk '{ print $1 }' | rev" = uma gambi para moldar oq imprimiu
<gabe`at`home> pra entrar certinho no script.
<ricardoperera> ahmm, to entendendoo,
<ricardoperera> q "da hora" hehehe
<ricardoperera> gabe`at`home,  Vou tentar aqui!! Nossa, se der certo vou ficar malucooo!! hehe
<gabe`at`home> putz ricardo
<gabe`at`home> achei um bug
<gabe`at`home> "bug"
<gabe`at`home> tem espaço nas pastas?
<gabe`at`home> ou é tudo com _ ?
<ricardoperera> ahm, eu tenho um script q tira o espaço
<ricardoperera> poe - _
<gabe`at`home> vai ter q tratar isso..
<gabe`at`home> pq no meu modo da pau
<gabe`at`home> se tiver espaço
<ricardoperera> tá, vou testar aqui com uns podcasts
<gabe`> vc tem podcast doq ricardoperera ?
<ricardoperera> gabe`,  eu tenho os do Rapaduracast, Jovemnerd {recomendo o da revolução cubana, mto massa!}, uns da CBN {jabor, mirian leitão, max gheringer}
<ricardoperera> dai o Jovemnerd e o rapaduracast vem com Ultra qualidade, nem precisa tanto, dai é melhor converter, hehehe
<ricardoperera> com 32k ainda fica ótimo
<ricardoperera> gabe`, eu uso o gpodder do linux
<ricardoperera> e uma versão portátil dele no meu pendrive, p win =
<ricardoperera> gabe`,  vc ta ai? deu pau lá...
<ricardoperera> Warning: unsupported audio format
<ricardoperera> Could not find "directories".
<gabe`> então tem espaço
<gabe`> hehee
<gabe`> alias
<gabe`> mentira
<ricardoperera> nao, ms eu tirei....
<gabe`> veja se ele nao converteu
<ricardoperera> Jovem_Nerd_-_Nerdcast
<ricardoperera> ta
<ricardoperera> xi n deu  mesmo.... acho q ele não "pula" pra dentro das pastas...
<gabe`> me passa seu script
<gabe`> no pvt
<ricardoperera> tá
<italocura> bom dia
<italocura> alguem pode dah help aew
<italocura> eu altero o ip da maquina, mesmo pelo root e hora que eu reinicio ela volta para o ip anterior
<italocura> ubunto 10
<ricardoperera> italocura, vc pôs o comando dentro dos rc.conf?
<ricardoperera> rc.local
<ricardoperera> coisa assim
<tetrix> hua
<italocura> não amigo, mexo soh no ambiente grafico, mandei pelo terminal soh ifconfig eth1 down e depois ifconfig eth1 192.xxx.xxx.xxx netmask 255.xxx.x..xx. up
<italocura> mai nad
<italocura> é reiniciar ele volta para o ip antigo
<tetrix> italocura edite o /etc/network/interfaces
<tetrix> italocura nao adianta setar o ip via ifconfig e deixa a configuracao padrao no arquivo
<italocura> humm
<adorilson_> italocura, vc nao tem um DHCP aí ?
<italocura> adorilson_: não
<zTorun_> bom dia!
<zTorun_> alguém pode me ensinar como instalar o LAMP-SERVER?
<gabe`> zTorun_, com um comando você instala.
<gabe`> :p
<gabe`> zTorun_,
<gabe`> apt-get install php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server apache2 php5
<zTorun_> gabe, brigadão!
<zTorun_> gabe`, brigadão!
<gabe`> :D
<RootHelp> Bom dia :D
<guest__> lu
<guest__> oiiiiiiii
<RootHelp> guest__: ola :)
<guest__> sua idade
<RootHelp> ?
<guest__> tudo bem
<RootHelp> 8974
<RootHelp> e a sua?
<guest__> falar serio
<RootHelp> !topic
<ubottu-br> Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<guest__> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ricardoperera> opa
<josue1> bom dia
<adorilson_> ricardoperera, josue1, bom dia
<ricardoperera> adorilson_, opa, bom dia
<ricardoperera> bom dia josue1 =D
<josue1> dia
<zTorun_> gabe`, instalei isso tudo e depois instalei phpmyadmin, configurei mais qnd acesso http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ num entra de jeito nenhum e era pra entrar
<gabe`> não foi instalado o phpmyadmin
<gabe`> no comando q eu te passei
<gabe`> você leu pelo menos o comando? ou so colou?
<zTorun_> liii mano eu instalei por fora o phpmyadmin
<gabe`> e colocou a pasta no /var/www ?
<zTorun_> não criei só o arquivo sudo gedit /var/www/phpinfo.php
<gabe`> e esse funfou?
<zTorun_> phpinfo.php  uhun sim sim
<gabe`> então, no phpmyadmin tem q estar nessa pasta tb ...
<gabe`> deve ter alguma configuração que aponta para essa pasta.
<zTorun_> uhm
<zTorun_> gabe`, ok vou ver aqui vlws dinovo :D
<novato> Olá bom dia a todos
<novato> como eu consigo a sources.list do ubuntu 11.04?
<gabe`> existem geradores de sources novato
<novato> os que eu conheço so geram até a versão 10.10
<Patricia> novato, momento que te dou
<novato> tel algum que gera a versão 11.04?
<gabe`> é, eu vi o 10.10 tb.
<Patricia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540627/
<gabe`> esse é 10.04 Patricia
<Patricia> sim
<gabe`> ele quer do 11.
<Patricia> :S srrsrssr
<novato> é Patricia esse é o 10 versao 386 eu busco o 11 versão 64 bits
<Patricia> ele ja disse
<Patricia> e eu li rapido :S entedi 10.04
<Patricia> :S
<gabe`> novato,
<novato> diga
<gabe`> altera o lucid por natty
<gabe`> e testa
<gabe`> :P
<novato> e quanto a ser 32 bits e minha versão é 64 tem algum problema?
<gabe`> acho que não, pois nao referencia novato
<gabe`> nos arquivos..
<gabe`> novato,
<gabe`> http://pastebin.com/pHJmHyb5
<novato> gabe, eu copio os dois para a sources.list?
<gabe`> os 2?
<gabe`> que 2 novato ?
<novato> no paste que vc mandou tem duas areas com texto uma superior e outra inferior copio as duas?
<gabe`> como diz q parte inferior é pra fazer CORREÇÕES...
<gabe`> as 2 são iguais.
<novato> ah tá ok
<josue1> bom dia quase tarde
<novato> ok deu certo obrigado
<zTorun_> gabe`, !paste Not Found
<zTorun_> O URL solicitado / phpmyadmin não foi encontrado neste servidor.
<zTorun_> Server Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) em localhost Port 80
<gabe`> ?
<zTorun_> gabe`, sabe o que significa ainda num consegui já desinstalei e instalei dinovo mais nada
<gabe`> sim
<gabe`> dentro do /var/wwww não tem o diretorio phpmyadmin
<gabe`> dentro do /var/www* não tem o diretorio phpmyadmin
<gabe`> vc tem q configurar o phpmyadmin para apontar para essa pasta.
<zTorun_> uhm ... como configuro ele ? pode me ensinar ?
<Patricia> dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<Patricia> http://www.guiadohardware.net/tutoriais/configurando-servidor-lamp/pagina5.html
<zTorun_> Patricia|AFK, brigadão vou ler :D
<zTorun_> gabe`, vlws mermão!
<gabe`> você instalou o phpmyadmin pelo apt-get zTorun_ ?
<natsha> olá a todos
<gabe`> eae saia de borracha
<gabe`> :D
<ptl> por que de borracha?
<gabe`> é a musica do capital inicial
<gabe`> aquela natasha.
<zTorun_> gabe`,  sim
<natsha> n
<gabe`> zTorun_,
<ptl> ah, sim
<gabe`> zTorun_, /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<gabe`> ja tentou restartar?
<natsha> não!!!!!!!!!!meu nome é natsha
<gabe`> pq quando ele instala o phpmyadmin pelo apt-get esse faz um includ na configuração do apache... e dai deve restartar
<zTorun_> gabe`, sim várias vezes
<natsha> porque o mozilla firefox fica travando
<natsha> se alguem pudre me ajudar
<natsha> puder
<pqatsi> ptl: aeee
<ElDeablo> Bom dia
<natsha> valeu  pela ajuda
<natsha>  vou começar de novo
<natsha> buenos dias
<natsha> alguem pode me ajudar
<natsha> porqueo o mozilla firefox fica travando
<zTorun_> isso é o DIABO consegui não, eu sou burro demais!
<natsha> alguem sabe o que fazer
<natsha> oi
<natsha> eu só queria saber porque o mozilla fica travando
<natsha> alguem pode me ajudar
<josue1> fui
<natsha> bom dia
<natsha> boa tarde
<natsha> alguem pode me ajudar
<natsha> porque o mozilla fica travando
<natsha> que aconteceu
<natsha> não tem ninguem
<natsha> tudo bem não vou incomodar mais
<natsha> valeu pela força obg
<kretcheu> opa
<kretcheu> qual o problema que está enfrentando?
<ptl> natsha: geralmente é por causa das extensões ou do flash. Tente desabilitar todas as extensões aí habilite uma a uma e vá vendo se ainda trava
<natsha> o mozilla fica travando
<ptl> natsha: se for o flash, não há muito que possa ser feito, afinal ele é proprietário
<tetrix> natsha extensoes? sites especificos? flash?
<natsha> valeu
<tetrix> natsha depende, existe alguns padrao? ou eh a qualquer momento?
<kretcheu> natsha, ajuda muito você relatar em detalhes o problema
<natsha> se abre um jogo  daqui a pouco travar
<natsha> e ai pede para forçara sida
<natsha> forçar a saida
<tetrix> natsha jogo em flash?
<natsha> os jogos do orkut vila mágica
<tetrix> natsha soh neles?
<kretcheu> detalhes:
<kretcheu> -qual a sua versão do firefox?
<kretcheu> - qual jogo ? link ?
<kretcheu> - sempre ocorre ? passou a ocorrer quando ?
<tetrix> natsha qual a configuracao do seu computador?
<tetrix> natsha os jogos do orkut sao muito pesados, mal feitos, nas coxas mesmo e consomem muito do computador
<tetrix> natsha muitos deles travam
<tetrix> natsha principalmente netbooks
<tetrix> natsha e como o flash do linux nao eh um primor de qualidade (culpa da adobe) fica um lixo
<natsha> a tá então o computador não está com problemas
<natsha> eo que faço
<natsha> valeu muito obrigada a todos
<Arouca> Tarrrrrrrrde
<tetrix> natsha bom, nao se pode fazer muita coisa. neste caso voce pode fazer um upgrade no pc, a adobe pode melhorar o flash ou a empresa melhorar o jogo
<Arouca> Instalei o flash 10...mas n está rodando pq??
<natsha> ta bom
<tetrix> Arouca instalou como?
<Arouca> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_10.1_for_Linux_%28.deb%29
<Arouca> por aqui
<tetrix> Arouca tentou a versao do repositorio do ubuntu?
<Arouca> n
<natsha> obrigada por tudo a todos
<Arouca> como faço?
<natsha> hasta luego
<Arouca> tenho ubunto 8.04
<Arouca> tetrix, ??
<Arouca> tetrix,  como posso remover o wine??
<Arouca> está dando pau aqui...preciso sumir com isso...rsrs
<tetrix> Arouca instalou como? via apt ou src?
<Arouca> src
<Arouca> perdaowine
<Arouca> foi apt
<Arouca> tetrix, Falha ao obter http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/etch/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Arouca> Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice, foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<Arouca> tetrix, preciso sumir com isso
<tetrix> Arouca se instalou via apt: apt-get purge wine*
<Arouca> blz
<tetrix> veja o nome do pacote diretinho para o wine e completo o *
<Arouca> pronto removi
<Arouca> dei um sudo e boa
<Arouca> Falha ao obter http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/etch/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Arouca> Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice, foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<Arouca> continua a mesma porcaria mostrando
<Arouca> tetrix, removeu certo??
<Arouca> qual site do pastbin??
<Arouca> qual site para eu dar o pastebin??
<Arouca> como arrumo isso? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540647/
<Arouca> ShadowBelmolve, faaaaaaala
<Arouca> queridao...
<ShadowBelmolve> Arouca: \o
<Arouca> ShadowBelmolve, dá uma mão... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540647/
<Arouca> salva eu ae
<Arouca> hehe
<Arouca> como arrumo esse apache...
<ShadowBelmolve> Arouca: o prob nao eh o apache e sim a app/site
<Arouca> hmmm
<Arouca> como arruma isso?
<Arouca> rsrs
<Arouca> ShadowBelmolve, pennnnnnsa em um so cheio de problema...éo meu aqui
<Arouca> ShadowBelmolve, n consigo atualizar o sistema...está dando pau direto
<Arouca> ShadowBelmolve, usando o Ubuntu 8.04 quero atualizar ele dá erro sempre
<Arouca> ShadowBelmolve,  Fontes de terceiros desactivadas
<Arouca> Algumas entradas de terceiros em sources.list foram desactivadas. Pode reactivá-las depois da actualização com a ferramenta 'propriedades-software' ou com o gestor de pacotes.
<Arouca> ShadowBelmolve, Erro durante a actualização
<Arouca> Ocorreu um problema durante a actualização. Habitualmente trata-se de algum problema na rede, por favor verifique a sua ligação à rede e tente novamente.
<Arouca> ShadowBelmolve, W:Falha ao obter http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Arouca> , E:Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice, foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<Arouca> ShadowBelmolve, tento atualizar dá esse erro...
<claudiovsky> e aew galera ubunteira
<EngSkeeter> bom dia!
<claudiovsky> alguém pode me tirar uma dúvida, por favor?
<ShadowBelmolve> Arouca: se ta errando na url provavelmente //nao me pergunte qual eh a certa
<ShadowBelmolve> claudiovsky: nao, pq nos nao sabemos qual eh ela
<Arouca> ShadowBelmolve, oque faco? rsrs
<claudiovsky> ShadowBelmolve: tão logo a saibam, obviamente
<claudiovsky> ¬¬'
<ShadowBelmolve> claudiovsky: primeira regra, nao pergunte se alguem pode responder ou coisa assim, simplesmente faca sua pergunta
<EngSkeeter> galera, eu atualizei a versao do kernel e agora o driver da nvidia nao carrega mais. eu tenho que instalar o source tbm pra recompilar o driver?
<Arouca> ShadowBelmolve, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540652/
<ShadowBelmolve> EngSkeeter: atualiza o driver u.u
<ShadowBelmolve> Arouca: aconselho vc a instalar o 10.04 de uma vez....
<Arouca> ShadowBelmolve, estou tentando...fica dando erro
<Arouca> ShadowBelmolve, éo que eu quero...rsrs
<EngSkeeter> mas, o problema nao eh esse ShadowBelmolve, o driver eh o que baixei da nvidia, nao o que o ubuntu oferece
<claudiovsky> Enfim... É o seguinte: Estou agora usando o Ubuntu 10.10, mas o atualizei do próprio sistema. Uso linux faz um tempo, mas a partir do 9.04 eu não tenho baixado a iso e instalado, eu atualizo do próprio pc. Só que agora o pc está meio lento e eu já tentei de tudo, até mexer na memória. tem alguma forma de restaurar a instalação do ubuntu 10.10, sendo q na verdade ele nao veio de uma iso própria?
<claudiovsky> ShadowBelmolve: tava tentando ser educado, cara!
<ShadowBelmolve> EngSkeeter: pq vc fez isso?
<Arouca> ShadowBelmolve, me falaram que tenho que instalar versão por versão...pois estou meio que longe da última...n consigo instalar direto...
<EngSkeeter> pq o driver do ubuntu era ruim
<EngSkeeter> o da nvidia eh bem melhor ShadowBelmolve, ma atualização do kernel foi automatica
<EngSkeeter> agora nao carrega o modulo
<ShadowBelmolve> EngSkeeter: o driver do ubuntu eh o mesmo da nvidia, so q com o do ubuntu provavelmente nao vai dar essas quebradas u.u
<EngSkeeter> tem jeito de usar o modulo compilado pra outro kernel?
<ShadowBelmolve> EngSkeeter: sim, o modulo nao existe
<ShadowBelmolve> EngSkeeter: compila o modulo de novo
<EngSkeeter> foi o q suspeitei, agora tenho que baixar 76mb de source do kernel
<ShadowBelmolve> EngSkeeter: os modulos ficam em /lib/modules/ divididos por versao da kernel, assim modulos compilados pra 1 kernel nao enterferem no da outra //nem pense em copiar o modulo de 1 pra outra
<EngSkeeter> [mas o driver do ubuntu n presta aqui
<EngSkeeter> uahsuahsu
<Arouca> ShadowBelmolve, como faço para atualizar versão por versão??
<zTorun_> UHUUUUUU DEU CERTO! gabe`lunch`time , Patricia , brigadão vcs! "D
<claudiovsky> alguém pode me ajudar na dúvida que postei?
<Trovic> Arouca,  baixa a iso do 10.10 grava em um cd e instala é mais facil
<Trovic> !baixar | Arouca
<Arouca> Trovic, por cima mesmo???
<ubottu-br> Arouca: Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<EngSkeeter> claudiovsky, isso vai ser bem dificil, mas pode remover os repositorios que nao quer adicionar os da versao antiga e tentar um downgrade
<Arouca> Trovic, posso instalar por cima?
<EngSkeeter> isso costuma acabar mal
<ShadowBelmolve> back
<Trovic> Arouca, faz um backup dos seus arquivos num pendrive e formata para o 10.10
<Arouca> blz
<Trovic> :D
<EngSkeeter> Arouca, tua /home nao eh separada?
<claudiovsky> EngSkeeter: pois é, cara... o problema é que eu já fucei tanto nesse ubuntu desde antes do 9.04 que o coitado tá vivo nao sei como. E eu não queria instalar uma .iso por cima pq vai dar um trabalho do cacete fazer todo o backup.... Não tem como restaurar igual se faz no windows não?
<Arouca> n
<Arouca> EngSkeeter, n
<EngSkeeter> tsss entao eh como o ubottu-brdisse
<ShadowBelmolve> Arouca: sua home nao eh sepaada?!
<EngSkeeter> tsss entao eh como o ubottu-br disse
<Arouca> ShadowBelmolve, n n é
<ShadowBelmolve> Arouca: erro terrivel
<Arouca> ShadowBelmolve, eu sei...mas sou novato néh
<ShadowBelmolve> he
<gabe`lunch`time> faz uma imagem da home
<gabe`lunch`time> e faz bkp.
<zTorun_> Patricia, mais qnd eu faço um arquivo .php tenho que salvar na pasta /var/www/ ?? ow posso salvar em qualquer lugar ?
<gabezao> zTorun_, tem q especificar a pasta
<gabezao> ;P
<gabezao> apt-get install bola_de_cristal
<thls> zTorun_ tem que salvar na pasta onde seu apache esta configurado para ler os arquivos
<zTorun_> thls, tô ligado!
<zTorun_> gabezao, malz pelo vacilo kkkkk!
<gabezao> zTorun_,
<gabezao> conseguiu o phpmyadmin?
<zTorun_> gabezao, vou enfiar minha cara num buraco
<zTorun_> gabezao, SIM SIM :D
<gabezao> massa
<gabezao> então e'so ir colocando as coisas na pasta var/www
<gabezao> e ir montando a pagina :)
<zTorun_> gabezao, já to transferindo só que meu professor me ensinou pra fazer uns baners aleatório mais num ta dando certo
<gabezao> pq zTorun_ ?
<gabezao> aparece erro na pagina?
<zTorun_> gabezao, era como se o código num tivesse certo num aparece nada
<gabezao> entendo
<gabezao> veja no log
<gabezao> do apache
<gabezao> tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<gabezao> e entra na pagina
<gabezao> enquanto o comando roda
<gabezao> e veja oq aparece
<zTorun_> gabezao, ele me ensinou assim for($i=1;i<=5;i++){echo "<img src=".$i.".png>
<OneSr> galera
<OneSr> alguem sabe me dizer se tem algum padrão derivado ou baseado no mvc ?
<zTorun_> gabezao, *ele me ensinou assim for($i=1;i<=5;i++){echo "<img src=".$i.".png>";
<gabezao> não manjo de php zTorun_
<OneSr> zTorun_, oque vc precisa ?
<gabezao> mas péla logica é pra imprimir 5 figuras
<zTorun_> gabezao, uhun ...
<gabezao> essas figuras estão na pasta zTorun_ ?
<zTorun_> gabezao, sim!
<gabezao> zTorun_,
<gabezao> e no log do apache aparece oq?
<thls> isto é um looping de 1 a 5 imprimindo uma imagem 1.png 2.png 3.png 4.png 5.png
<thls> mais pq o .$i ?
<thls> nao seria somente $i ?
<OneSr> zTorun_, cheguei no meio da conversa nem sei oque se passa =p
<thls> para i=1 até 5 faça
<thls> imprima posicao_i.png
<thls> :P
<zTorun_> thls, sim é isso mesmo, seguinte ele me disse esse código e mostrou e lá deu certo
<thls> zTorun_ .$i. só nao sei se usa este . antes e depois do $i ele é para concatenar ?
<thls> hmm
<gabezao> veja o erro do apache zTorun_
<gabezao> :P
<zTorun_> thls, ele me disse que o "ponto" no PHP serve o mesmo que o "MAIS" no JAVA ou a "Vírgula" no PASCAL
<thls> zTorun_ vc declarou isso dentro de <?php ?> ?
<thls> e declarou i como uma variavel inteira?
<thls> sim concatenação
<zTorun_> !paste tulio@tulio-N61PC-M2S:~$ tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<ubottu-br> zTorun_: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<zTorun_> [Tue Dec 07 12:26:04 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected '=', expecting ';' in /var/www/teste.php on line 2
<zTorun_> [Tue Dec 07 12:26:34 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected '=', expecting ';' in /var/www/teste.php on line 2
<zTorun_> [Tue Dec 07 12:27:10 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected '=', expecting ';' in /var/www/teste.php on line 2
<zTorun_> [Tue Dec 07 12:27:12 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected '=', expecting ';' in /var/www/teste.php on line 2
<zTorun_> [Tue Dec 07 12:27:12 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected '=', expecting ';' in /var/www/teste.php on line 2
<zTorun_> [Tue Dec 07 12:27:14 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected '=', expecting ';' in /var/www/teste.php on line 2
<zTorun_> [Tue Dec 07 12:28:18 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
<zTorun_> [Tue Dec 07 12:28:21 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
<zTorun_> [Tue Dec 07 12:28:56 2010] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<zTorun_> [Tue Dec 07 12:28:57 2010] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.3.3-1ubuntu9.1 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<thls> for(i=1;i<=5;i++){echo "<img src=".$i.".png>";
<thls> este seria
<thls> o correto eu acho
<thls> zTorun_
<denisbr> Boa Tarde
<thls> aff
<OneSr> boa
<OneSr> alguem sabe me dizer se tem algum padrão derivado ou baseado no mvc ?
<denisbr> Qual o conteúdo do DVD do Ubuntu em relação ao CD ?
<gabezao> nunca vi dvd do ubuntu
<gabezao> tem?
<denisbr> eu achei algumas coisas no google, mas pelo que entendi são só pacotes com traduções.
<denisbr> Eu queria algum projeto que tivesse outros pacotes em DVD/CD para não baixar sempre da net :D
<gabezao> é isso mesmo
<gabezao> ta no site foicial
<thls> zTorun_
<thls> nao acostuma não ein
<thls> o código certo é
<thls> <?php
<thls> for($i=1;$i<=5;$i++){ echo "<img src=".$i.".jpg>"; }
<thls> ?>
<zTorun_> thls, sim
<thls> vc não fechou o laço for
<thls> e nem definiu as variaveis de forma correta
<zTorun_> thls, vou tentar aqui
<ffr76> gabezão boa tarde
<thls> com ctz vai dar certo
<thls> :P
<ffr76> gabezão meu apache 2 não esta funcionando na rede so na maquina local !!!!
<OneSr> ffr76, firewall barrando ?
<thls> eae zTorun_ agora foi?
<OneSr> ffr76, tem alguma msg de erro ?
<ffr76> onesr
<ffr76> onesr não
<OneSr> ffr76, como está fazendo o acesso ?
<ffr76> onesr pelo ip da maquina
<OneSr> ffr76, mais qual a reação quando vc coloca o ip ? timeout ?
<thls> zTorun_ resolvido?
<zTorun_> thls, realmente vc estava certo :D brigadão! ainda num apareceu as imagens mais apareceu como se num tivesse carregado elas :D
<ffr76> onesr sim era o firewall obrigado:>)
<zTorun_> gabezao, vlw véio :D
<thls> zTorun_ sim claro
<thls> vc tem que por as imagens na msma pasta do teste.php
<thls> com nome 1.png até 5.png aqui testei e foi corretamente
<thls> agora usa um align="center"
<thls> e da umas melhoradas no código
<OneSr> ffr76, :)
<zTorun_> thls,  uhun .. :D com certeza :D,vlw  caba desinrolado
<chronos> boas tardes povo.
<OneSr> alguem ... alguem sabe me dizer se tem algum padrão derivado ou baseado no mvc ?
<ffr76> onesr +uma coisa qual porta melhor para passar da rede interna com proxy para rede externa ???
<denisbr> OneSr: padrão do que ?
<chronos> OneSr: mvt, usado pelo django
<denisbr> Pelo que estou pesquisando, somente é possível instalar os pacotes baixdos da net e depois remasterizar estes softwares para um cd/dvd
<chronos> galera, se eu tenho um ubuntu (10.10) rodando como server um um virtual box, e digamos, eu faço um tar -jpxf do disco inteiro, e depois descompacto em uma partição do disco rigido de outro computador... com o que eu deveria me preocupar fora reinstalar o grub ?
<OneSr> ffr76, puts cara ai não sei .. não faço o tipo redes ...
<gabezao> chronos,
<gabezao> o mais aconselhavel é usar DD para isso
<OneSr> ffr76, muito menos segurança nessa area hehehe
<Pskol> ffr76, 3128?
<chronos> gabezao: pq?
<chronos> gabezao: não vai ser o mesmo esquema de particionamento ...
<gabezao> então
<gabezao> não sei se ele vai exportas os atributos dos arquivos chronos
<chronos> o jpxf exporta
<chronos> p = permission
<chronos> ** jpcf
<gabezao> permissao é uma coisa
<chronos> vc fala do mtime e cia?
<gabezao> atributo é outra
<gabezao> não
<gabezao> falo de atributo
<gabezao> lsattr
<OneSr> chronos, sabe me dizer alguma empresa ou empresas que uzão o mvc no dia a dia .. cara não acho isso nem com reza lol
<gabezao> vc quer do sistema inteiro chronos ?
<chronos> OneSr: mvc é um padrão de desenvolvimento, qq empresa que usa os frameworks mais novos (seja php/py/ruby) usam algo proximo de mvc
<chronos> gabezao: yep, do sistema inteiro
<natsha> boa tarde
<chronos> só que as partições vão ter outro formato
<chronos> formato de arquivo
<gabezao> eu acho que vai dar pau chronos
<chronos> e vai ser outro esquema de particionamento tbm
<gabezao> eu faria o teste com dd.
<chronos> eu sempre fiz de boa no gentoo com tar jpcf ...
<denisbr> OneSr: dá uma pergunta em canais como #phpsp ou #php-br
<gabezao> po, então vai com fé chronos
<chronos> mas não se o ubuntu tem alguma magica q me impeça só de restaurar grub e acertar fstab
<gabezao> eu to falando como nunca fiz
<gabezao> OHEHAO
<OneSr> vlw denisbr
<natsha> como faço para retirar a senha  de usuario
<gabezao> chronos, acho q nao...
<gabezao> isso depois entra como live cd e arruma com chroot
<natsha> se puderem me ajudar por favor
<chronos> blz. ah rapidão, como desabilito o login do x11?
<chronos> hehe?
<chronos> quero subir ele nào
<Stylles> alguem traga com a totvs?
<chronos> e nao to achando o serviço xdm aqui
<zTorun_> thls, mermão deu certim! vlwzão era isso mermo que tava acontecendo!a outra coisa que num tava aparecendo as imagens é pq num tinha as permissao
<natsha> como faço para tirar a senha que tem na inicialização do ubuntu 10.04
<natsha>  por favor
<natsha> valew gracias
<Arouca> Tarde
<Arouca> Qual versão do Ubuntu 10.10 eu gravo?
<gabezao> chronos,
<gabezao> é gdm
<gabezao> no ubuntu
<gabezao> e kdm no kubuntu
<Arouca> Baixar Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop (i386) - TORRENT
<Arouca> ??
<tetrix> eh gnome no ubuntu e kde no kubuntu
<tetrix> Arouca eh para desktop/notebook?
<Arouca> desk
<tetrix> Arouca seu desktop eh 32 ou 64bits?
<Arouca> polutz
<Arouca> n sei
<Arouca> poultz
<Arouca> ***
<tetrix> Arouca qual o processador?
<Arouca> n lembro
<Arouca> tetrix, irei baixar esse mesmo Baixar Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop (i386) - TORRENT
<tetrix> baixe o i386
<Arouca> simsim
<tetrix> se for 64bits ele vai
<Arouca> creio que seja 64
<Arouca> pc é relativamente nv
<Arouca> tetrix, baixando esse Baixar Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop (i386) - Download Direto
<Arouca> tetrix, passar p/ cd e formatar a maq
<walthari> KamusHadenes,
<walthari> está ai?
<ricardoperera> gabezao, deu certo la com os podcasts?
<gabezao> nem vi
<gabezao> ta tão corrido aqui
<ricardoperera> gabezao, d boa
<natsha>  oi podem me ajudar o que é isso
<natsha> E: linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<natsha> E: grub-pc: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<natsha> E: linux-image-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<natsha> E: linux-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<natsha> isso apraece quando faço atualização
<natsha> alguem pode me ajudar  por favor
<GustavoSG> pela mensagem parece que o apt não conseguiu resolver as dependencias...
<GustavoSG> o que tu tava tentando fazer?
<natsha>  E: linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<natsha> <natsha> E: grub-pc: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<natsha> <natsha> E: linux-image-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<natsha> <natsha> E: linux-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<natsha> <natsha> isso apraece quando faço atualização
<ricardoperera> gabezao, vc ta mto ocupado ai?
<gabezao> fale ricardoperera
<ricardoperera> lembra do script q vc me ajudou, dos podcasts? eu tava pensando... teria algum parametro q eu passase
<ricardoperera> para que ele salvasse os arquivos convertidos em outra pasta?
<ricardoperera> tipo, uma pasta c o mesmo nome, porém com o prefixo [32K] ?
<gabezao> sim
<ricardoperera> se for mto complicado deixa p lá....
<gabezao> me passa a parte do lame no pvt
<gabezao> q eu altero
<ricardoperera> pô valeu mesmo!! ok
<ffr76> boa tarde como configuro meu apache para minha pagina ser vista pelo nome tipo www.xxxx.com.br ???
<gabezao> ffr76, leia sobre dns
<ffr76> gabezao ok tenho o bind9 instalado
<gabezao> :)
<ffr76> gabezao meu problema e configura lo consigo acessar minha pagina pelo ip+porta gostaria de fazer pelo nome
<gabezao> leu sobre dns?
<ffr76> gabezao vo procurar no VOL
<ffr76> alguma dica de leitura dobre DNS
<ffr76> Alguem tem alguma dica de leitura sobre DNS !!!
<MaL0> olá ffr76 qual é o seu problema ?
<OneSr> galera alguem usa aptana ?
<OneSr>  galera alguem que use aptana ***
<ffr76> MaLo- meu problema e configura lo não consigo acessar minha pagina so pelo ip+porta gostaria de fazer pelo nome tipo www.xxxx.com.br
<denisbr> ffr76: isso seria somente para a sua máquina local ?
<denisbr> ffr76: ou na rede ?
<ffr76> denisbr -tudo!!!:>)
<OneSr> ffr76, você que acessa www... e acessa o site na sua máquina ?
<ffr76> Hoje acesso minha pagina pelo ip+porta
<denisbr> ffr76: inclusive de fora da sua rede, tipo, eu digitar www.xxxx.com.br e acessar seu computador ?
<ffr76> OneSr sim
<ffr76> denisbr não meu pc mas meu site que esta no apache
<denisbr> ffr76: então, mas tu quer ter acesso por qualquer pessoa, por exemplo eu ?
<OneSr> ffr76, isso não é la fácil cara, ate onde sei, você tem que ter configurado um servidor dns na sua máquina, e aonde vc registrou o dominio redireionar o dns para você e no seu computador o servidor dns fornece a requisição
<ffr76> sim se vc digitar meu end: tipo http://www.xxxx.com.br
<Pskol> so comprar um dominio e configurar
<Pskol> o dns pra apontar pro seu ip fixo
<ffr76> Pskol comprar um dominio???
<Pskol> eh, ele quer .com.br
<ffr76> Pskol -ja tenho o bind instaldo
<Pskol> so se ele usar um ddns da vida entao
<OneSr> Pskol, o dns responde se ele setar só ip/porta no dns da onde ele registrou ?
<ffr76> Pskol ja havia colocado meu site em um servidor não pago mas ele inspirou :>(
<Pskol> OneSr, sim
<Pskol> ele nem precisa de bind
<OneSr> Pskol, dessa não sabia :) .. mais de fato ... sem ip fixo lol ..nem rola ... kkkk ...
<Pskol> eh tem q te ip fixo
<ffr76> hoje na minha rede interna acesso meu site pelo ip+porta
<OneSr> Pskol, e configura pelo no ip .. vixi ... 3 requisições até chegar no seu computador
<OneSr> kkkk
<Pskol> no-ip eh legal se nao quise gasta dinhero com dominio
<OneSr> Pskol, não eu digo ... no dns de onde vc compro o dominio .. redireciona pro no ip .. e ele manda a requisição pra sua máquina
<Pskol> OneSr, ah sim intendi
<Pskol> hehehe
<Pskol> OneSr, mas nao tem como pq ele so redirecionam pra endereço IP, nome nao
<OneSr> Pskol, a sim entendi
<ffr76> eu não :>(
<usuario_> tarde
<usuario_> Povo...por favor...nunca instalei o Ubuntu...
<usuario_> é só formatar o pc e inserir o cd??
<usuario_> tetrix, fiz backup e tudo mais...gravei o Ubuntu 10.10
<usuario_> pqatsi, fala fiote...resolvi o problema...fiz backup e gravei o Ubuntu 10.10 agora so formatar e instalar
<Arouca> pronto
<Arouca> pqatsi, feito o tolo
<Arouca> ops
<Arouca> rolo***
<Arouca> pqatsi, veio para instalar o Ubuntu só inserir o cd e dar as coordenadas néh??
<Arouca> vou formatar dps eu volto
<Arouca> absss
<denisbr> Instalar o Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ou 10.10 ... o que vocês sugerem ?
<Monarquista> denisbr: acabei de instalar o 10.10 e to gostando... Se bem que ele tá gastando quase 800 megas e só tá com o Empathy aberto... 0o Mas isso é coisa do kernel, ainda não atualizei nada nele e ele tem quase 200 megas pra atualizar! To com o 32-Bits
<denisbr> Monarquista: certo ... o bom era compilar o kernel, mas tem que ter paciência :P
<denisbr> Monarquista: 800mb é muita coisa
<Pskol> eh normal do ubuntu comer mais memoria
<Monarquista> denisbr: deixa isso pra o meu futuro Debian 6 Stable! ;)
<denisbr> Pskol: e como melhorar isso ?
<Pskol> so trocano de distro
<denisbr> Monarquista: eu estou com o Debian 6 Testing em casa, mas não estou curtindo muito.
<denisbr> Monarquista: acho que fiz besteira em atualizar do lenny pro squeeze.
<Pskol> denisbr, nossa to com o debian 6 no note e fico filé
<Pskol> gasta mal 200 mega
<Monarquista> Pskol: não é normal não, tava usando o LST e não gastava tanto assim com so mente um aplicativo simples como o Empathy aberto não!
<Monarquista> *LTS...
<Pskol> denisbr, eh nao eh bom atualizar, tem q isntala do zero
<denisbr> Pskol: mas qual a culpa do ubuntu consumir mais memória é do que ?
<Pskol> denisbr, pq vem um monte de coisa ja instalada
<Pskol> efeitos bobos
<Pskol> programas q vc nunca usa
<denisbr> Pskol: entendi ... você baixou um iso do squeeze e instalou do zero ?
<Pskol> peguei a iso
<Monarquista> o lts que eu tava usando é um fork e gastava bem menos...
<Monarquista> :S
<denisbr> Monarquista: qual projeto ?
<Pskol> os ultimos release do squeeze ele nao instala o gnome por padrao, vc tem q instalar no braço, :)
<Monarquista> denisbr: é por isso que estu aguardando o Debian 6 final! ;)
<Pskol> pra mim ele ta estavel ja,
<Pskol> falta pouco pra lançarem ele
<Monarquista> denisbr: tava com o Super O.S. 10.04.1 64-Bits
<Monarquista> qual o canal off-topic mesmo..?!
<thls-> [AutoGreetz] HellCome !!!
<denisbr> Pskol: porque será que o gnome não vem ?
<Pskol> denisbr, o gnome na verdade vem, mas vc tem q instalar
<Pskol> via apt-get
<Pskol> moleza
<Monarquista> qual o canal off topic mesmo...?!
<Pskol> apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<Pskol> Monarquista, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Monarquista> thank you.
<Monarquista> Pskol: o que seria esse tal "gvfsd"...?! Ele sozinho tá malocando 530 megas do sistema! :O
<Pskol> sei nao
<tetrix> gnome virtual file system
<Monarquista> tenho que atualizar esse kernel que vem com o 10.10 logo....
<pqatsi> Monarquista: malocando?
<pqatsi> ele é maloqueiro?
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> Monarquista: e voce nao ta contando shared mem também nao hein???
<pqatsi> oia isso direito
<pqatsi> muito desses 530mb de ram pode ser lib shared do gnomo
<denisbr> Acho que ao invés de baixar o ubuntu 10.10 ... vou baixar o squeeze
<Monarquista> edenc: ?
<tetrix> toh usando o debian squeeze na workstation
<tetrix> e estou afim de colocar no servidor...
<tetrix> :)
<tetrix> ninguem merece debian com samba 3.0...
<tetrix> vaite!
<Monarquista> denisbr: espera mais um pouco e pega o Debian 6 final man! :)
<tetrix> ou eh 3.1, algo assim, ou seja, n windows 7 noway
<denisbr> Monarquista: o problema é esperar hehehehehe ... isso é um loop infinito kkk
<pqatsi>  2236 ?        S      0:00      0   129 54146  2604  0.0 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd
<pqatsi> relamente o monstrinho e o gnomo
<Monarquista> denisbr: cara, o segredo de ser bem sucedido no Linux é ter paciência! Quem não tem isso deve continuar no window$ pirata até a morte... :P
<Monarquista> denisbr: por que vc não vai se "distraindo" com o LMDE...?!
<denisbr> Monarquista: paciência eu tenho... e já sei como é o Debian :D
<denisbr> Monarquista: já conheço há uns 7 anos :D
<denisbr> Monarquista: LMDE ?
<pqatsi> *LXDE
<pqatsi> :P
<gabezao> AEEEEEE MULEQUE BOM
<Monarquista> denisbr: só um momento...
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> esses caras tao atiradinhos ne
<Monarquista> denisbr: http://www.guiadohardware.net/artigos/experimentando-mint/
<marcos> como faço pra  saber se minha  versão do  ubuntu é  pra  netbook?
<marcos> omo faço pra  saber se minha  versão do  ubuntu é  pra  netbook?
<tetrix> omo lava roupa, para saber a versao do seu ubuntu voce pode olhar o arquivo de release dentro do /etc, no ubuntu eu nao lembro, no debian eh /etc/debian_version
<tetrix> squeeze/sid
<marcos> tetrix:  vou dar  uma  olhada
<tetrix> no ubuntu deve ser algo como /etc/ubuntu(-|_)(version|release)
<tetrix> marcos dah uma olhada no arquivos que comecam com ubuntu: ls -lh /etc/ubuntu*
<marcos> tetrix ta
<marcos> tetrix:  nao  achei  nao
<Patricia> uname -a
<edenc> Monarquista: ?
<Monarquista> edenc: boa tarde, offtopic...
<Patricia> Monarquista, :) boa tarde
<marcos> patricia: olha  q  apareceu: Linux marcos-MERCHANT-3200 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 11:55:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<marcos> patricia: quero  saber  se  essa  versao  que  estou  usando  é pra  netbook
<Monarquista> edenc: offtopic lá man...
<Patricia> marcos 1° baixou ou recebeu em casa?
<Patricia> 2° a versao netbook é bem diferente da normal do gnome conhecida como duas barras e 3 menus
<Patricia> se tem 3 menus na parte de cima esquerda é o normal
<Monarquista> marcos: como vc não tem cinêcia do que instalaou em sua maquina man...?!
<Monarquista> *ciência...
<Patricia> marcos tira um print da tela :D
<marcos> eu baixei  do site  ubuntu
<marcos> patricia : tem  tres  menus   na  esquerda
<Patricia> marcos :)
<Patricia> nao é
<Patricia> é o ubuntu normal
<Patricia> http://pcmag.uol.com.br/bs.media/full/ubuntunetbook-full.jpg
<Patricia> tem isso?
<marcos> patricia :  tava  tentando  instalar  o tema  mac tava acusando  q  era  versao pra  netbook
<Patricia> :O
<marcos> patricia: vou  olhar
<Patricia> ubuntu normal http://eldermf.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/debian-gnome-etchpreview.png
<Patricia> a img é do debian, mas o ubuntu normal é parecido
<Patricia> todo mundo sabe q a versao netbook usa o plasma que fica horrivel ¬¬ Comentario bobo nao resisti :D
<marcos> parece ser normal, so  nao  entendo porque qndo  tentava  instalar  o  tema  mac   dizia  q  era  neetbook
<Patricia> mmm
<marcos> nao  consigo  instalar
<marcos> tema  mac
<Patricia> bem ai ja nao sei,
<Patricia> :S
<marcos> alguém  ai  ja  instalou  o tema  mac?
<tetrix> Patricia o meu eh netbook edition, mas na hora do logon voce pode escolher o gnome versao desktop e vem com os "tres menus"
<Patricia> tetrix o uname -a mostra alguma coisa?
<Patricia> :P aproveitar :D que ele tem :)
<tetrix> Patricia o uname vai mostrar algumas informacoes do sistema e versao do linux (kernel), mas nao da distribuicao
<tetrix> Patricia no debian tem o /etc/debian_version, lah diz qual versao do debian esta instalado
<tetrix> Patricia como estou sem meu netbook aqui nao lembro o nome do arquivo para o ubuntu
<tetrix> mas fica no /etc
<tetrix> esperem, eu tenho um vm com o ubuntu server aqui
<tetrix> deixa eu iniciar ela que digo onde
<Patricia> mmm
<edenc> cat /etc/*-release
<marcos> tetrix: no  caso  se  for  pra  neetbook tem como transformar  pra  dekstop  normal?
<edenc> sim, o netbook só é uma sessão diferente de gnome
<tetrix> marcos sim, faca logoff, depois clique no seu usuario
<tetrix> marcos vai aparecer alguns botao de preferencia, escolha algo como desktop ou classic, mande ficar como padrao e coloque sua senha para logon
<tetrix> marcos quando chegar em casa confirmo a informacao, mas soh chego em casa de 00h hoje, estou no trabalho agora
<tetrix> *alguns botoes*
<marcos> tetrix: ta  blz
<tetrix> alguns botao foi f***
<marcos> vou  dar  uma saida  e ja  volto
<tetrix> eh, no /etc/lsb-release soh sai a versao, nao diz o "sabor" de ubuntu
<edenc> tetrix: aqui saiu
<edenc> "DISTRIB_CODENAME=maverick"
<tetrix> edenc mostra o conteudo
<tetrix> edenc essa eh a versao, tipo 10.10
<tetrix> edenc quero saber se eh netbook, desktop ou server edition
<edenc> https://gist.github.com/732388
<edenc> ah
<edenc> isso não mostra mesmo
<edenc> porque são todos a mesma dist
<edenc> com pacotes diferentes instalados
<martinriggs> Boa noite pessoas
<martinriggs> Pessoal alguem aqui já usa o Debian Squeeze e pode me dar uma força?
<YuriBokaleff0y54>  oi
<YuriBokaleff0y54>  blz man
<Andre_Gondim> .kick YuriBokaleff0y54 bot não são permitidos além do que há no canal
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: opa
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, Fala man
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, Por onde anda o Coringão?
<pqatsi> Gomex: ele apareceu por ai esses dias
<pqatsi> antes de ontem salvo engano
<Gomex> pqatsi, massa!
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, geralmente o veoj mais no talk e no #ubuntugames
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, ela mora onde?
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, são paulo
<pqatsi> ela?
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, será que ele vai pro Campus Party ?
<Gomex> pqatsi, desculpa, ele
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, não sei, manda mail para ele
<Gomex> qual o email dele?
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, coringao arroba ubuntu ponto com
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-08
<Patricia> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Patricia> !hardware
<ubottu-br> Para listas de hardwares suportados no Ubuntu veja https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - Para ajudar a debugar e melhorar a qualidade de detecção de hardware, veja https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<virtu> !mega-sena
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'mega-sena' not found
<virtu> putzz
<Skeeter> !Where is chuck norris
<virtu> chuck norris found
<virtu> =)
<marcos> a oi 3g ta doida
<marcos> cobrou 50.000,00 na fatura ver se pode
<marcos> algu em usa  3g oi ai?
<Skeeter> eu uso
<Skeeter> quer dizer oi nap
<marcos> skeeter: a oi  cobrou 50.000,00 reais na  minha fatuara  ver se pode
<Skeeter> nuuuuussa
<Skeeter> eu que nao queria pagar essa conta
<diego> ola, alguem poderia ajudar? tenho um hd que uso p/ backup, sendo o ubuntu instalado em um hd só para ele, quando inicia o ubuntu, ele nao reconhece o outro hd, oque fazer?
<marcos> skeeter: acho  q  a oi  pensa  q  sou   milhonario
<marcos> diego: o seu backup esta  nele
<marcos> skeeter:  eu  nunca  vi isso, ainda  nao  estou  acreditando
<diego> sim, eu consigo entrar nele, mas sempre tenho q entrar nas pastas pra acessa-lo. pq ex: o rhythm nao carrega as musicas auto, tem q sempre add as pastas
<Skeeter> caraca, marcos, tem que pagar
<Skeeter> ?
<Skeeter> diego: ele nao reconhece ou nao monta?
<diego> nao tem como carregar auto o hd? vi algo como mount..
<diego> isso, noa monta
<Skeeter> adiciona entrada no /etc/fstab
<Monarquista> Skeeter: corre do fogo não sem vergonha...
<Skeeter> que fogo?
<Skeeter> ein tu nem disse como faz a parada da barra de menus no painel
<Monarquista> não sei se isso é possivel, mas pra que isso...?!
<Skeeter> caraca Monarquista, tema do win7
 * Skeeter vomita
<Monarquista> sim!
<Monarquista> vomita por que.../!
<Monarquista> ?
<Monarquista> lindão!
<Monarquista> melhor que o unity!
<Monarquista> e ainda temj os efeitos e todo customizavel!
<Monarquista> ;)
<Skeeter> tssss
<Skeeter> eu nao quero
<marcos> skeeter: to precisando desse dinheiro  pra comprar minha  casa
<Skeeter> pow Monarquista, eu queria pra economizar espaço do monitor do netbook
<Monarquista> Skeeter: cala a boca que vc tem coragem de usar unity sem gostar... Tá errado, fica de mancinho ai falo... ;)
<Monarquista> fersco..
<Monarquista> *fresco
<Skeeter> vou botar o win7 no net entao :(
<Monarquista> Skeeter: ?
<Skeeter> Monarquista:
<Monarquista> Skeeter: diz ai primo...?!
<Skeeter> Monarquista: ce me chamou
<Monarquista> ah sim me esqueci...
<Monarquista> :P
<Cacique> oieee
<Skeeter> ptzz
<Skeeter> Monarquista: mas tu sabe como fazzer aquilo la?
<Drak> alguem conhece algum programa de esboço de interface?
<Monarquista> Skeeter: nem sei se é possivel...
<Skeeter> mas no kde eu fazia isso
<egypcio> Drak: glade.
<Skeeter> Monarquista: eu adicionava um plamoide que fazia isso
<Drak> egypcio, só esboço
<Skeeter> plasmoide
<egypcio> gimp
<Trovic> !unity
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'unity' not found
<Monarquista> !gnome
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'gnome' not found
<Trovic> !unity | é o melhor
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'unity' not found
<Trovic> Andre_Gondim, é posivel usar o unity no 9.04
<Andre_Gondim> Trovic, o 9.04 já não tem suporte de atualização, atualize para o karmic ou o lucid ou o maverick
<Trovic> Andre_Gondim, valeu eu ja estou a dias fucando na net e nada
<Trovic> vou atualizar
<Trovic> inté
<knopix> ola
<knopix> alguem ai sabe se existe alguma forma de fazer uma regra que bloqueasse de alguma forma os ddos? ou que eu fizesse alguma regra que se alguem ddos eu, poderia ser logado este ataque? existe isso?
<Andre_Gondim> knopix, eu não sei exatamente como, mas através do iptables é possível
<Andre_Gondim> acho
<knopix> o problema é que eu uso, bsd
<knopix> na empresa
<knopix> ipfw tem como?
<Andre_Gondim> só usei bsd uma vez e faz muitos anos, não sei
<knopix> ;~
<Gomex> knopix, tem sim
<knopix> Gomex serio?
<Gomex> knopix, tem um módulo chamado limit que faz exatamente isso
<knopix> hum
<knopix> Gomex mais este tal 'limit' tem opcoes que gera log?
<Gomex> knopix, o iptables tem
<Gomex> o limit é apenas um módulo
<Gomex> knopix, ja usou o iptables?
<knopix> eu uso bsd
<Gomex> knopix, http://forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?t=1031456
<knopix> bsd tem iptables ? heh
<Gomex> knopix, se vc que usa não sabe...
<Gomex> :P
<knopix> eu so sei
<knopix> bsd usa ipfwe
<knopix> ipfw
<knopix> heh
<knopix> iptables lnx
<tetrix> caraca, toh apanhando para configurar meu logitech V470 (bluetooth)
<tetrix> nao existe mais os execitaveis do bluez 3.X e o hidd nao rola
<tetrix> faco pela interface, mando configurar um novo dispositivo, ele acha e conecta ao mouse, mas nao rola
<tetrix> noway
<tetrix> nothing
<tetrix> never
<tetrix> blackhole
<kayros> ola Patricia tudo bem
<Patricia> kayros oi :)
<Patricia> humm sim,
<kayros> tudo bem
<kayros> ainda acordada
<Patricia> sim sim aproveitando e perguntando umas coisinhas sabe
<kayros> sei sim.. rsrrs
<kayros> meu pc estava dando este errro
<kayros> http://picasaweb.google.com/kayros204/Photos#5546854088231979490
<kayros> agora parou..
<kayros> de vez em nunca quando reinicio da isso
<Patricia> mmm
<kayros> rsrs
<kayros> sabe pq isso.
<kayros> ou nem.
<Patricia> eu nao sei
<kayros> legal.
<kayros> vc ja usou a ultima vesao do ubuntu
<kayros> 10 10 10
<kayros> ou nem
<Patricia> a 10.10 sim
<Patricia> kubuntu e ubuntu ¬¬
<kayros> ubuntu
<Patricia> ubuntu antes de travar tudo ate deu para usar
<Patricia> legal viu
<kayros> nem vi..
<kayros> sera q eh boa
<Monarquista> 0o
<Patricia> kayros é sim
<kayros> legal..
<Patricia> kayros mas antes
<Patricia> qual sua placa de video?
<kayros> vc sabe q eh a lista negra neh
<kayros> rsrsr
<kayros> intel
<Patricia> srrsrs
<Patricia> qual modelo :P
<kayros> kkkk
<kayros> g945
<kayros> acho
<Patricia> mmm se começa com a g acho q funciona sim
<kayros> legal..
<Patricia> eu tinha uma listinha, mas o lindo ubuntu engoliu ela da ultima vez :S
<kayros> eu formatei tudo aqui.. e instalei novamente ja faz um mes e agora esta tudo certo.. nem quero mais mexer rsrsr
<Patricia> :)
<kayros> rsrs
<kayros> agora aqui esta otimo..
<kayros> so nao dar mais pau..
<kayros> kkkk
<kayros> espero neh
<Patricia> :)
<kayros> o ultimo pau foi quando meu dual boot sumiu
<kayros> nem sabia oq fazer
<Patricia> ^^
<kayros> comprei uma case e salvei tudo..
<kayros> foi oq eu fiz
<Patricia> aki é ao contrario, eu sempre tenho que tirar da lista :S
<kayros> rsrs
<kayros> serio..
<Patricia> :P
<kayros> pq
<Patricia> acho estranho e feio :S
<kayros> rsrsr
<kayros> e como vc faz quando reinicia
<Patricia> ele so adiciona quando eu coloco para atualizar etc
<kayros> aqui quando eu reinicio aparece as dias opcoes o linux em primeiro e o xp por ultimo
<Monarquista> meu Maverick tá usando 310 megas.
<kayros> mas agora depois q atualisou aparece mais opcoes
<Patricia> kayros, ^^
<Patricia> Monarquista, :P
<kayros> na parte do linux
<kayros> isso q eh um lixo
<Patricia> mmm
<kayros> isso q eu nao sei romover
<kayros> depois de atualizar ficam 2 partes no reinicio.
<kayros> a nova e a velha
<Patricia> ^^
<kayros> bom gata vou dormir ja estou caindo aqui.. bjao se cuida ai.. ok.. fuis
<Patricia> abre o seu /etc/debian_version e olha o que tem dentro
<Paulo_Carvalho> é só desinstalar os kerneis antigos
<Paulo_Carvalho> no synaptic mesmo
<Monarquista> cambou-se já... :p
<Monarquista> rsrsrsr
<Patricia> pq dentro do arquivo ali tem "squeeze/sid"
<Patricia> ontem uma pessoa me disse q o ubuntu pega pacotes do squeeze os unstable
<Patricia> verdade?
<tetrix> Patricia, eh verdade
<Patricia> queria ter ouvido que erra mentira :(
<Monarquista> e por que...?!
<Patricia> tetrix, todos os pacotes? ou alguns
<Monarquista> ubuntu é .deb
<Patricia> Monarquista pq uma pessoa mentiu e disse ao contrario
<Patricia> Monarquista, vc nao entendeu :(
<Monarquista> e isso lhe intristece...?!
<deusr> Patricia, olá!
<deusr> vc usa kubuntu neh
<tetrix> Patricia, nao sei se todos, mas eles usam o testing como base para a construcao dos pacotes, personalizando para o ubuntu
<Patricia> deusr sim
<Monarquista> astdarkness: fala primo, nã fala mais ocm os pobres não é...?!
<Patricia> tetrix, mmm obrigada
<tetrix> Patricia, inclusive voce pode instalar o testing e observar que as versoes sao praticamente as mesmas
<tetrix> debian estavel ninguem merece, muito atrasado
<tetrix> samba 3.1 ainda, senao me engano
<Monarquista> tetrix: eu merece, não vejo a hora de sair o Debian 6 fianl!
<tetrix> nao pode nem fazer um pdc se tiver windows 7 na rede
<tetrix> Monarquista, debian eh otimo, mas os pacotes sao muito antigos, precisam melhorar os releases
<tetrix> ninguem quer ser early adopter, mas convenhamos
<Monarquista> tetrix:  pra mim não precisa não, tá ótimo! O meu nivel é mais que atendido por ele... Só não to com o 5 porque já tá pra sair o 6... ;)
<deusr> Patricia, voltei, faz um favor pra mim, vc tem algum programa gtk instalado?
<Patricia> sim
<tetrix> Monarquista, o problema eh quando voce PRECISA da funcionalidade de uma versao mais atual, nao apenas correcao de seguranca
<tetrix> Monarquista, como no caso do samba para PDC em uma rede mista com Windows 7
<Monarquista> tetrix: pode acreditar, não preciso! :d
<tetrix> Monarquista, soh a partir do samba 3.3, que o debian estavel nao tem
<deusr> Patricia, faz um favor pra mim, abre o menu, e vai até o programa gtk que está instalado e tira um screenshot pra mim, quero ver se o nome vai aparecer em português como os do qt
<Patricia> sim normal ue
<tetrix> Monarquista, eu sei que voce nao precisa, isso eh soh um exemplo do quao antigo eh o pacote do samba no debian estavel
<deusr> tira uma screenshot a manda pra mim, tem como?
<deusr> Patricia, ?
<Patricia> sim pera ai
<Monarquista> tetrix: lota o menino de ppa fiote...?!
<OneSr> alguem usa zend framework ?
<deusr> Patricia, manda por aki http://imageshack.us/
<Patricia> deusr, so tem um problema "programa gtk"
<Patricia> ele fica misturando
<deusr> soh quero uma foto do menu com o nome do programa aparecendo
<deusr> Patricia, assim, vou te dar um exemplo...
<tetrix> Monarquista, nao quero ter que me preocupar com ppa's, quero usar o repositorio oficial
<Monarquista> tetrix: então usa outros Linux... ;)
<tetrix> Monarquista, para um ou tres servidores tudo bem, mas 50-100 fica dificil
<Patricia> deusr, http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/1556/imagem3l.png
<Monarquista> então chora negão...! :P
<Patricia> deusr, eu nao tenho o pacote do gnome em ptbr
<tetrix> Monarquista, ha, claro. existe um problema no meu coracao doutor... reenarna em outro corpo
<Patricia> se vc instalar fica em portugues
<deusr> Patricia, vlw ;)
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> alguns aplicativos como o gimp
<Monarquista> tetrix: como eu lhe disse, então chora negão.... :P
<tetrix> Monarquista, estou falando sobre um problema do debian que poderiam mehorar
<Patricia> vai estar em ingles
<Monarquista> tetrix: vai na lista deles e chora lá negão... \o/
<tetrix> Monarquista, bah!
<deusr> Patricia, o xchat não aparece nada no sub-nome
<Patricia> deusr sim sim nadinha
<tetrix> Monarquista, melhor conversar com alguem que saiba dialogar
<deusr> apenas chat-irc
<Patricia> o filezilla ate tem
<Patricia> o xchat nunca vi sub-nome
<deusr> FF tb
<Patricia> o ff tem
<Monarquista> tetrix: pra que o stresse man, só to discontraindo, sei que o seu problema é complicado, mas não vai resolve-lo com o proximo Debian não... Vai demorar mais um pouco! ;)
<Monarquista> tetrix: por que não usa um outros sistema como server...?! Nôa é possivel não...?!
<tetrix> Monarquista, eu sei, soh estou conversando... tambem nao estou estressado, apenas conversando, nem discutindo estou, apenas conversando
<Monarquista> *não...
<tetrix> Monarquista, eu uso outra distro como server
<Monarquista> então..?!
<Monarquista> 0o
<tetrix> uso RHEL e FreeBSD atualmente
<tetrix> nos servidores
<Monarquista> tá querendo me estressar né...!? AUHSUAHSUHAUHS
<tetrix> Monarquista, mas gostaria de usar debian se eles melhorassem esse quesito
<tetrix> Monarquista, eh esse o ponto
<Monarquista> tetrix: não vão no 6, isso eu lhe agaranto...
<tetrix> Monarquista, isso eu sei... infelizmente.
<Monarquista> e por que quer usa-lo, os outros não dão conta não é...?!
<Monarquista> Patricia:
<Monarquista> Patricia: ?
<tetrix> Monarquista, nao vamos mais comprar RHEL para a empresa, entao comecei a fazer o planejamento para migracao que vai ser feita dentro de um ano
<Monarquista> um...
<Monarquista> e qual o substituto...?!
<tetrix> Monarquista, preciso avaliar opcoes e o impacto
<Patricia> Monarquista oi
<tetrix> Monarquista, ate agora nao foi escolhido
<Monarquista> Patricia: vou mudar o nick m diz ai se continuo com minha cloack...
<tetrix> CentOS ficou de fora por conta da instabilidade do mantenedor
<Monarquista> tetrix: ubuntu server...?!
<Patricia> Monarquista sim so agrupar ele
<Monarquista> lts tem 5 anos!
<tetrix> Fedora ficou de fora por ser mais voltado hoje para desktop e por ser beta test da RH
<tetrix> Estamos entre Debian, Ubuntu Server, OpenSUSE e FreeBSD.
<tetrix> tem outra que agora esqueci
<death_note> tetrix: opensuse, muito pro também!
<death_note> Patricia: cloack ou ip...?!
<tetrix> death_note, sempre me dei bem com opensuse, o problema eh o futuro dele
<tetrix> mas parece que a empresa que comprou vai manter
<death_note> Patricia: ?
<Patricia> death_note /nickserv group death_note
<death_note> Patricia: cloack ou ip...?!
<Patricia> cloak
<Patricia> agrupa ele
<death_note> perfeito!
<death_note> não quero o nick não..
<Patricia> ¬¬
<death_note> só queria saber se iria continuar com minha cloack mesmo trocando...
<Patricia> ^^
<death_note> tetrix: o opensuse server tem quantos anos...?!
<tetrix> death_note, ainda nao peguei informacoes dele
<death_note> um...
<tetrix> comecei com ubuntu e debian
<death_note> beleza...
<Patricia> death_note, tah tarde vou dormir, boa noite
<Patricia> boa noite tetrix
<Monarquista> Patricia: bom dia...
<tetrix> o freebsd jah roda em uma parte dos servidores, mas para o pdc eu quero colocar linux mesmo
<Monarquista> um...
<tetrix> Patricia, boa noite! :D
<Monarquista> tetrix: até hoje man... Vou guardar meu carango e apagar a luz da garagem. :P
<Monarquista> tetrix: bom dia pra ti man.
<gbs> :=)
<tetrix> bom dia
<Monarquista> sucesso pra ti na escolha do sucessor do Linux Server Edition pra Empresa ai! :)
<astdarkness> Monarquista: boa noite meu velho !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tetrix> volto jah...
<OneSr> alguem usa zend framework plis
<tetrix> 2x0 para o mouse
<tetrix> bah, vou dormir...
<ffr76> bom dia :>)
<ffr76> como uso o comando tar?
<edenc> ffr76: qual arquivo voce quer extrair?
<ffr76> edenc_Bom dia quero compaquitar pastas e arquivos tudo em um arquivo.atr
<edenc> tar não é um compressor
<ffr76> edenc_como assim???
<edenc> o tar não comprime, ele só cria um "arquivo" com vários outros arquivos dentro
<efraimmarcatto> oi povo
<edenc> o que geralmente acontece é que você usa o tar pra criar um arquivo, depois comprime esse arquivo
<edenc> ffr76: "tar -cv diretorio" vai criar um diretorio.tar
<edenc> daí você comprime isso com gzip ou bzip2
<edenc> ou qualquer outro formato de compressão, esses dois são os mais comuns
<edenc> "tar -cvz diretorio" vai rodar o gzip em cima do arquivo resultante automaticamente
<efraimmarcatto> eu queria instalar o windows xp em um notebook que o cd não funciona
<efraimmarcatto> e queria usar o ubuntu pra gerar o pendrive
<efraimmarcatto> alguém tem alguma idéiaw
<edenc> efraimmarcatto: unetbootin
<efraimmarcatto> funciona?
<edenc> sim
<efraimmarcatto> com o windows
<efraimmarcatto> legal
<efraimmarcatto> vou tentar
<edenc> na verdade
<edenc> é independente de SO
<efraimmarcatto> ele gera um disco bootavel
<edenc> ele cria um pen drive bootavel a partir de uma imagem de instalação do ubuntu, sim
<ffr76> edenc_entendi !!! e como se faz primeiro o arquivo depois o diretorio a ser compaquitado ou tem que estar dentro dele???
<edenc> ffr76: não entendi
<ffr76> edenc_como se utiliza o "tar" !!!
<efraimmarcatto> endec como mudar o nome de um volume?
<edenc> efraimmarcatto: mke2fs -L nome /dev/...
<efraimmarcatto> mas só vai mudar o nome né?
<edenc> sim
<edenc> ffr76: <edenc> "tar -cvz diretorio" vai rodar o gzip em cima do arquivo resultante automaticamente
<efraimmarcatto> ¬¬ vou ter q esperar gerar o PENDRIVE
<efraimmarcatto> edenc, não querendo mas já abusando eu tenho um netbook s10e da lenovo com webcam integrada
<efraimmarcatto> mas eu não consigo usar a webcam a não ser no cheese
<efraimmarcatto> andei pesquisando
<efraimmarcatto> e descobri q tinha q instalar um tal de EASYCAM mas ele não tem para a versão 10.10 falta libs do python
<efraimmarcatto> quando tento instalar diz q o python é muito novo
<edenc> é, python é uma porcaria
<efraimmarcatto> é ¬¬
<efraimmarcatto> ?
<efraimmarcatto> enfim... alguma idéia?
<edenc> geralmente o software que usa webcam vem com os drivers relevantes como dependência
<efraimmarcatto> mas eu não consigo usar na net... exemplo TINYCHAT
<efraimmarcatto> vou testar no chatroulete mas acho q vai ser #fail
<edenc> "na net"?
<bino> bom dia
<efraimmarcatto> através do browser
<edenc> efraimmarcatto: provavelmente é o teu flash que tá zuado
<efraimmarcatto> é oque eu pensei agora
<efraimmarcatto> estou checando
<efraimmarcatto> edenc, sabe configurar o flash no CHROME?
<edenc> não
<edenc> não uso chrome
<ffr76> edenc_qual parametro devo usar no "tar" para substituir o antigo arquivo sem perguntar ??? !!!
<efraimmarcatto> no chatroulette ele perguntou se eu permitia
<edenc> ffr76: tar -cvz -f - > arquivo
<edenc> ops
<edenc> tar -cvz -f - diretorio > arquivo
<ffr76> edenc_concatenando
<edenc> hm?
<efraimmarcatto> ta mudando o nome do volume
<efraimmarcatto> escrevendo inode table
<ffr76> edenc_valeu
<edenc> efraimmarcatto: não era isso que você queria?
<efraimmarcatto> sim
<efraimmarcatto> eu só disse q funcionou
<efraimmarcatto> não precisa brigar comigo tio
<edenc> não estou brigando
<edenc> perguntei se resolveu :)
<efraimmarcatto> resolveu não
<efraimmarcatto> FORMATOU O HD
<efraimmarcatto> vou ter uma parada cardiaca
<diegolelisnp> bom dia povo
<diegolelisnp> SOU NOVO POR AQUI E Ñ TENHO MTA EXPERIENCIAAAA
<diegolelisnp> mas to precisando de uma ajuuuda
<efraimmarcatto> edenc, como faço pra dar unformat
<efraimmarcatto> T.T
<xGrind> diegolelisnp; \o
<xGrind> diga
<efraimmarcatto> PERDI 320 GIGA DE COISAS
<EduardeCalibal> unformat?   oO
<EduardeCalibal> Como perdeu?
<diegolelisnp> kra
<efraimmarcatto> eu perguntei como mudava o nome do VOLUME
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<diegolelisnp> to precisando instalar os drivers do meu pc aki
<EduardeCalibal> E qual comando usou?
<efraimmarcatto> o edenc disse que era só digitar MKE2FS -L NOME /DEV/..
<diegolelisnp> pq instalei o UBUNTU 10.10 mas o driver de video e web cam ñ tão funcionado
<efraimmarcatto> eu digitei
<efraimmarcatto> e sumiu utdo
<diegolelisnp> funcionando**
<EduardeCalibal> Nem tenho esse aqui...
<efraimmarcatto> comando?
<EduardeCalibal> É, vou obter...
<EduardeCalibal> Momento.
<diegolelisnp> xGrind... pra falar a verdade nem sei usar direito esse programinha ake
<xGrind> diegolelisnp; ta usando qual programa?
<edenc> efraimmarcatto: ué, pensei que você tava criando uma partição
<efraimmarcatto> não
<efraimmarcatto> eu disse mudar o nome do volume
<efraimmarcatto> não FORMATAR
<diegolelisnp> pois é... nem isso eu sei pq, ñ to usando nd
<efraimmarcatto> vou morrer
<efraimmarcatto> virge maria... perdi 3 anos de informação
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o Linux não trabalha com nomes de volumes...  Não tenho certeza disso.
<efraimmarcatto> é pq estava NOVO VOLUME
<EduardeCalibal> Não altera o disco, aguarde um momento.
<efraimmarcatto> eu não vou respirar nem perto
<edenc> perai
<EduardeCalibal> Qual era o sistema de arquivo ext2?
<ffr76> edenc_estou executando normal o tar mas esta compaquitando as subpasta anteriores tb não as quero como faço?
<efraimmarcatto> pior q não
<efraimmarcatto> agora estou em duvida se era fat32 ou ntfs
<efraimmarcatto> era um hd externo
<EduardeCalibal> É, o comando na forma que falou efraimmarcatto fez a criação de um sistema ext2 no disco todo.
<efraimmarcatto> bom é um hd externo
<EduardeCalibal> Para recuperar isso vou ter que ver minhas pesquisas, momento.
<efraimmarcatto> só formatou a partição
<edenc> EduardeCalibal: nem, ele só cria uma tabela
<efraimmarcatto> é
<efraimmarcatto> ele criou uma nova tabela em cima
<EduardeCalibal> Ele apagou a antiga e criou uma nova, mas os dados estão lá.
<EduardeCalibal> Ao menos parcialmente.
<efraimmarcatto> sim
<efraimmarcatto> T.T esse é meu medo
<efraimmarcatto> eu acho q estão todos lá
<EduardeCalibal> Já passei por isso, perdi quase nada.
<efraimmarcatto> ele deve só apagar o indice
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver como se recupera isso ai...
<diegolelisnp> PRECISO INSTALAR OS DRIVERS NO MEU NOT, ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR?
<efraimmarcatto> vlw EduardeCalibal
<efraimmarcatto> no windows
<EduardeCalibal> efraimmarcatto, em outro disco, em um sistema rodando terá de instalar o pacote testdisk
<efraimmarcatto> eu usava o easy recovery
<EduardeCalibal> Ele tem dois programas no pacote, o testdisk e o photorec, o testdisk é bom se ele conseguir detectar a partição antiga nos "escombros".
<efraimmarcatto> o easy recuperava a partição formatada com UNFORMAT
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, para qualquer programa que for usar as regras serão as mesmas.  Se gravar novos dados os antigos serão sobrepostos.
<efraimmarcatto> vou usar o testdisk
<efraimmarcatto> pq não tenho pc com o windows aqui
<efraimmarcatto> hauhuahau
<efraimmarcatto> é só digitar testdisk e ir procedendo?
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar em um pendriver aqui.  Momento.
<edenc> efraimmarcatto: a boa notícia é que, a não ser que você deu muito azar, a tabela do ntfs ainda deve estar intacta
<efraimmarcatto> assim espero
<efraimmarcatto> o pior q em vez de fazer isso na partição de backup eu fiz em meus arquivos
<EduardeCalibal> testdisk /dev/sdb , se sdb for o seu dispositivo.
<efraimmarcatto> feito
<EduardeCalibal> Apareceu apenas a nova partição ali ou a antiga também?
<efraimmarcatto> ele ta perguntando tipo da partição
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, manda o ntfs
<efraimmarcatto> intel?
<efraimmarcatto> é
<EduardeCalibal> Isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Provavelmente, acho....  :D
<edenc> foda, a contextualização da pergunta
<efraimmarcatto> analyse
<EduardeCalibal> É
<EduardeCalibal> Ele vai tentar localizar a partição antiga.
<EduardeCalibal> Na massa de dados.
<edenc> primeiro ele perguntou como criava um disco de boot depois como que muda o label da partição
<edenc> naturalmente eu assumi que ele tava querendo criar uma partição nova
<efraimmarcatto> não
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que não se muda isso em partições Linux, para uma Windows pelo Linux talvez haja como.
<efraimmarcatto> uahuah
<efraimmarcatto> agora ele ta perguntando se foi feita sobre o vista
<efraimmarcatto> viva
<efraimmarcatto> mandei a busca profunda
<EduardeCalibal> Espero que consiga recuperar, esse processo nunca é garantido...
<edenc> tipo, rola a lei de murphy
<edenc> se você quer guardar os dados, sempre vai ter uma forma de perder e ser irrecuperável
<EduardeCalibal> É, por isso é bom sempre ter copias de tudo.
<edenc> se você quer *apagar*, sempre vão achar um jeito de recuperar
<EduardeCalibal> No momento a melhor forma de manter a copia de seus arquivos são mídias DVD-R e armazenar 2 copias de cada em locais geograficamente distribuídos.
<edenc> EduardeCalibal: fita é melhor, não?
<edenc> DVD-R é muito frágil
<EduardeCalibal> Nada magnético presta...
<EduardeCalibal> Raio = apagado.
<edenc> DVD-R -> umidade = apagado
<EduardeCalibal> DVD-R é fraco para temperatura e úmidade.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas pode evitar que um DVD fique úmido mas não pode parar um raio.
<edenc> é, tem razão
<EduardeCalibal> E o alinhamento magnético é sensível a impactos...
<edenc> EduardeCalibal: eu estou querendo montar um jukebox de DVD-R
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Eu tenho caixas aqui...
<edenc> isso que é foda...
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho o sonho de ter um sistema que nem o da Globo de arquivo de mídias.
<edenc> midia ótica é um saco ficar trocando, lendo etc.
<edenc> tipo
<edenc> o que eu quero fazer
<EduardeCalibal> Assim que der vou trocar tudo para blue ray.
<edenc> é uma jukebox que aparece no filesystem como uma unidade
<edenc> como se fosse um RAID de DVD-R
<EduardeCalibal> Acho eu que já deva existir um sistema de arquivos para esse tipo de ideia, é uma coisa até meio obvia de se fazer.
<edenc> quando você escrever ele acha um lugar vazio nos DVD's, etc.
<edenc> sim, mas eu procurei e não encontrei
<efraimmarcatto> edenc, eu vou matar vc
<efraimmarcatto> hauhuahua
<EduardeCalibal> o
<EduardeCalibal> Oo
<efraimmarcatto> o PENDRIVE com o xp não bootou tb
<edenc> haha, cara, quem rodou o comando foi você
<EduardeCalibal> Só conheço um caso de sistema para iniciar XP por disco, e não funcionou bem aqui...
<efraimmarcatto> eu vou ter q usar um ruindows pra fazer
<efraimmarcatto> ou emular aqui
<edenc> EduardeCalibal: eu acho que talvez não exista porque não é comercialmente viável
<EduardeCalibal> Ter tem, tinha um hack antigo para isso, mas hoje em dia não vejo nada sobre isso.
<edenc> tipo
<edenc> e dá pra ir fazendo upgrade no leitor de mídia
<EduardeCalibal> É que no WindowsXP, por exemplo, quando ele esta instalando o sistema já esta rodando o sistema, aquilo ali foi alterado para fazer o sistema.
<edenc> EduardeCalibal: to falando do jukebox
<EduardeCalibal> Ha.
<EduardeCalibal> É um serviço muito especializado e caro, tem mas não se acha muitas referências por que é raro.
<edenc> ou talvez seja uma geringonça muito difícil de manter
<efraimmarcatto> to triste
<edenc> idealmente, você poderia fazer upgrade na unidade de leitura, CD > DVD > BLU-RAY > ...
<edenc> e escalar as mídias horizontalmente
<edenc> no caso, acoplar mais um rack com 100 midias, etc.
<edenc> efraimmarcatto: o que tinha nessa unidade?
<efraimmarcatto> uma porrada de coisas
<efraimmarcatto> fotos, uns 80 giga de seriados
<efraimmarcatto> coisa q eu nem tinha assistido
<efraimmarcatto> puts... jogos do psp
<efraimmarcatto> jogos do wii
<edenc> isso é fácil conseguir de novo
<efraimmarcatto> acho melhor não tentar lembrar oque tinha mais lá
<efraimmarcatto> ¬¬
<efraimmarcatto> pra quem já tinha fica dificil
<edenc> o difícil é conseguir algum projeto que você tava fazendo
<efraimmarcatto> FOTOS
<EduardeCalibal> edenc, recomendo buscar referências em empresas que fabriquem o robô para arquivar as mídias, se achar ele vai achar o software.
<efraimmarcatto> nem se eu mandar todo mundo parar do mesmo jeito não vou conseguir
<EduardeCalibal> efraimmarcatto, alguma coisa já?
<efraimmarcatto> está executando uma busca aprofundada
<efraimmarcatto> 15%
<EduardeCalibal> Ainda tem a alternativa 2 se não recuperar...
<EduardeCalibal> Com o photorec, mas ele não trabalha com partições, apenas com arquivos.
<edenc> sim, ele vai fazer um scan no disco inteiro procurando a tabela do ntfs
<EduardeCalibal> Ele vai conseguir recuperar para você arquivo por arquivo, mas leva uma vida.
<edenc> EduardeCalibal: isso se não estiver fragmentado né...
<EduardeCalibal> Quando digo uma vida, para citar um exemplo, levou 3 dias na última vez que usei...
<EduardeCalibal> Ele recupera os fragmentados também...  Vai ter um monte de lixo junto aos arquivos bons.
<efraimmarcatto> eu vou tentar o easy se não funfar
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<efraimmarcatto> por ser ntfs
<EduardeCalibal> Eu recuperei em FAT, mas acho que o NTFS deve ser até melhor de recuperar.
<efraimmarcatto> EduardeCalibal, DEUS QUEIRA
<edenc> EduardeCalibal: o jukebox nem tem mistério de fabricar
<edenc> só é trabalhoso
<EduardeCalibal> endec, esse que falo são os de larga escala, os que o depósito inteiro é um robô.
<edenc> sim
<edenc> que era de vhs antigamente, etc.
<EduardeCalibal> Da mesma linha dos que "estacionam" carros.
<EduardeCalibal> Para mídias, se usa hoje em dia.
<EduardeCalibal> Na Globo tem um...  Vi uma matéria uma vez.
<EduardeCalibal> Muito massa.
<efraimmarcatto> Cara eu vou ali chorar e ja volto
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<efraimmarcatto> é brincadeira
<edenc> EduardeCalibal: http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2010/0110859.html
<efraimmarcatto> não vou chorar AINDA
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço aqui...  Também tenho "pepinos" a detonar...
<edenc> EduardeCalibal: tem patente e tudo
<edenc> bah
<edenc> patentes--
<edenc> é, também vou voltar pro trabalho
<EduardeCalibal> Brasil + Patentes = Alegria do povão.
<xGrind> to com uma duvida aki galera
<ptl> patentes == o equivalente à escravatura da era digital. Daqui a 100 anos o povo vai olhar pro passado e dizer, porra, que bárbaros! Impediam os outros de usar idéias!
<edenc> ptl: sim, quando todas as patentes atuais estiverem vencidas ;)
<ptl> edenc: naaah, o que vai acontecer é insurreição popular contra isso mesmo, porque do jeito que está a validade das patentes será estendida pra ∞ (infinito)
<EduardeCalibal> No Brasil o pessoal já usa as coisas normalmente...
<diegolelisnp> alguem sabe qual o DRIVER DE VIDEO para siim+ 6175
<edenc> a Sony lançou o PS2 oficialmente esse ano no Brasil
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém saberia me informar por que no menu dispositivos para meus dispositivos USB no virtualbox aparece acinzentado?
<edenc> até então, a única forma de ter um PS2 legalmente era se mudar pra fora do brasil...
<EduardeCalibal> diegolelisnp, é uma placa de vídeo onboard?
<diegolelisnp> EduardodeCalibal... sim
<diegolelisnp> onboard
<diegolelisnp> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos aqui...  Preciso saber quem ela é, tenta achar ela no lspci em terminal.
<diegolelisnp> video e web cam... estou sem driver
<diegolelisnp> Eduardo... c ñ for pedir mto, me ajuda c isso, pq so "novo" em linux?!
<EduardeCalibal> Webcam sempre é um problema...
<EduardeCalibal> Ao menos eu sempre tenho problema com elas...
<diegolelisnp> rsrs
<diegolelisnp> PRECISO APRENDER LINUX
<diegolelisnp> QUERO ME LIBERDAR de microsoft
<EduardeCalibal> Quanto ao vídeo, vai abrir um terminal e usar o comando lspci, ele vai devolver uma lista dos seus dispositivos, um deles é a placa de vídeo.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver aqui como refinar para você...
<EduardeCalibal> Ou pode jogar esse resultado no pastebin.
<diegolelisnp> c esse comando no terminal apareceu uma LIIIIIIIIIIISTA de coisas
<EduardeCalibal> exato, joga no pastebin.
<EduardeCalibal> !pastebin
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<EduardeCalibal> Entra em http://paste.ubuntu.com e joga lá.
<EduardeCalibal> Manda devolta o endereço.
<EduardeCalibal> Geralmente o vídeo vem com nome de vga ou algo sugestivo.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém aqui trabalha com gcc?
<diegolelisnp> é... achei aki algo com VGA
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, passa essa linha então.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, preciso saber o código de identificação dela, se acho o vga ai pode usar o seguinte comando para ver o código dela:
<EduardeCalibal> Em terminal vai digitar:
<EduardeCalibal> lspci -nn|grep -i vga
<EduardeCalibal> Ai passa a linha que apareceu como retorno.
<diegolelisnp> Eduardo... esse aki foi o resultado
<diegolelisnp> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0046] (rev 12)
<EduardeCalibal> Intel...
<EduardeCalibal> Tem algum problema com o vídeo agora?
<diegolelisnp> tipo... no FAcebook por exemplo ta dando uns leges...
<EduardeCalibal> Vai ter que me dar mais detalhes do erro...
<diegolelisnp> mas deve ser do site... pq o joguinho besta de kart ta funcionando na boa
<spaceonline> fui jogar o natty aqui fudeu tudo
<spaceonline> alguem ja ta usando ele ai ?
<EduardeCalibal> Nem sei o que é natty...
<EduardeCalibal> diegolelisnp, Intel não costuma dar trabalho...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que pode ser coisa com a página mesmo.
<diegolelisnp> huuuum
<diegolelisnp> tipo... e o lance da web cam, tem cm ajudar?!
<EduardeCalibal> Esta com ela plugada agora?
<diegolelisnp> e integrada...
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai nessa lista ela não apareceu também?
<EduardeCalibal> Webcam, cam, algo assim.
<diegolelisnp> ñ
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos...
<EduardeCalibal> Comando lsusb
<EduardeCalibal> Algo sobre câmera ai?
<diegolelisnp> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1bcf:0007 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. Optical Mouse
<diegolelisnp> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<diegolelisnp> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<diegolelisnp> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<diegolelisnp> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<diegolelisnp> resultadooo do comando
<EduardeCalibal> Nada...
<diegolelisnp> pois é
<EduardeCalibal> Então ela esta no PCI.
<EduardeCalibal> Passa a resultado dele todo para o Pastebin, não joga aqui.
<diegolelisnp> oks
<diegolelisnp> postei lah
<EduardeCalibal> Manda o endereço que ele gerou.
<diegolelisnp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540990/
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver, momento.
<diegolelisnp> oks
<EduardeCalibal> Me parece que sua câmera esta desativa por botão ai nele...
<diegolelisnp> rapaz... eu fiz aki o comando dos botões mas ñ apareceu nd
<EduardeCalibal> Faça novamente e veja tanto o lspci e lsusb para ver se em um deles não surgiu o dispositivo.
<diegolelisnp> no usb apareceu
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Manda a linha dele.
<diegolelisnp> vo posta no paste
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser.
<josue> bom dia
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
 * edenc lembrou de chico science & nação zumbi
<diegolelisnp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540991/
<diegolelisnp> aew Eduardo... o end
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, esta remarcada....  Malditos.  Vou ver se acho alguma referência para você na internet, momento.
<diegolelisnp> oks
<EduardeCalibal> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=72780.0
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é o seu caso.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço aqui...
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<diegolelisnp> vlw Edu
<diegolelisnp> foi brother
<diegolelisnp> abç e bom serviçoooo
<ffr76> estou executando o comando  tar normal mas esta compaquitando as subpasta anteriores tb não as quero como faço?
<josue> ei pessoal como saber qual e a minha placa mãe no ubuntu 10.10
<ElDeablo> Bom dia
<josue> bom
<josue> dia
<josue> quase tarde
<josue> rsrs
<Underall> bom... nao sei... soh nao tah ruim
<ffr76> josue va no terminal digite "sudo lshw
<josue> valeu
<josue> deu certinho
<josue>  ffr76 brigadu
<ffr76> josue :>)
<Drak> dell inspiron ou hp compaq?
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe dizer como faço para saber ate quanto a minha linha telefonica suporta de conexao banda larga?
<ptl> procure saber a que distância ela está da central
<SuBmUnDo> pelos dados do modem por exemplo date rate max rate da pra saber?
<alanteixeira> bom dia galera!!!
<fcostapb> alanteixeira, bom dia
<alanteixeira> fcostapb: \o/
<fcostapb> alguem conhece um sistema de gerenciamento via web para o squid
<Guevara> fcostapb: tem varios, inclusive via browser
<fcostapb> Guevara, eu testei alguns
<fcostapb> Guevara,+ nenhum que possa trabalhar em conjunto com AD do win2003
<fcostapb> Guevara, autenticando
<Guevara> humm
<Guevara> deixa ver se tenho algo aqui
<fcostapb> Guevara, blz
<Guevara> fcostapb: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Tutorial-completo-de-implementacao-de-LDAP-+-Samba-+-Squid/?pagina=2 to vendo ainda se tenho mais
<fcostapb> Guevara: só q a empresa usa um domínio windows
<fcostapb> Guevara: esta solução é sobre openldap
<fcostapb> Guevara: samba e squid
<Guevara> bom, ai complicou, pq eu so tenho dicas rodando em linux
<fcostapb> Guevara: na empresa temos um firewall sob iptables
<Guevara> o que precisa fazer é configurar o iptables pra permitir o funcionamento entre o squid e o dominio
<Guevara> se existem regras de redirecionamento, isso precisa ser visto
<Guevara> veja http://br-linux.org/artigos/squid_intro.htm
<fcostapb> Guevara: e outro server linux com squid
<fcostapb> Guevara: vou ver
<Guevara> é, vai precisar integrar o AD + squid + iptables, se prepara pra ler muito tutorial de configuração
<Guevara> outra fonte boa é o proprio site do squid http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq
<fcostapb> Guevara: é cara... já estou fazendo isto
<Guevara> testou o webmin fcostapb?
<fcostapb> Guevara: pior é q tenho apenas 3 dias p desenrolar isto...
<Guevara> O.o
<Guevara> vao favoritando os links pra estudar então
<Guevara> vai*
<Guevara> testouo webmin fcostapb?
<fcostapb> Guevara: sim estou testando ele...
<Guevara> beleza
<Guevara> fcostapb: http://squidadmin.codigolivre.org.br/squidadmin_manual.pdf
<Guevara> vai vendo ai
<fcostapb> Guevara: ainda estou levando um couro p fazer ele enxergar o AD do windows 2003
<fcostapb> Guevara: e eles ñ querem usar openldap
<Guevara> hehe
<Guevara> veja no manual que postei ai se consta essa informação
<fcostapb> Guevara: por causa dos 2 servidores de bd sqlserver
<fcostapb> Guevara: blz
<Guevara> cruz credo
<Guevara> usam o que la?asp?
<fcostapb> Guevara: asp, asp .net, java, php....
<Guevara> saquei
<fcostapb> Guevara: temos 1 lab de tecnologias livres....
<fcostapb> Guevara: q se compõem de 4 entegrantes
<Guevara> legal
<fcostapb> Guevara: legal entre aspas pq solução só cai nas costas da gente e do pessoal do php e java... hehehehehe
<Guevara> hehe
<rmonteiraum> boa tarde
<gbs> tarde
<gbs> apesar de q ainda n almocei ehehe
<alanteixeira> gbs: tmb não mor rango aki
<rmonteiraum> ja peguei o rango ja...
<rmonteiraum> 11 da matina
<rmonteiraum> quase um cafe da manhã
<rmonteiraum> :P
<gbs> aqui eh meio dia
<gbs> daonde vcs sao?
<rmonteiraum> Vitória -ES
<licio> gbs, vc tah no acre? :P
<rmonteiraum> rapá... entrei aqui pra saber se alguém pode me esclarecer uma duvida sobre ubuntu server e servidores dell
<gbs> Nãoo, manaus
<alanteixeira> Salvador - BA
<gbs> rmonteiraum, e qual é a dúvida?
<alanteixeira> gbs: aqui é 13:10 seu relógio tá atrasado, rsrs
<rmonteiraum> dei uma olhada nas maquinas certificadas para usar ubuntu... e ví q na linha q eu procuro, naum aparece... masss... como linux é linux... pq naum perguntar
<gbs> alanteixeira, vc ta em manaus? :p
<alanteixeira> gbs: brincadeira man :D
<alanteixeira> rmonteiraum: diz sua duvida pra gente man
<rmonteiraum> a linha é a "T" da Dell... eu recomendei a compra de servidores Dell T100 à 8 clientes... até aí, blz... só q agora quero mudar o SO deles e implementar algumas funções
<rmonteiraum> só q no site do ubuntu, só faz referencia a T105 e T110
<rmonteiraum> T105 como Ready e T110 como Certified...
<alanteixeira> deve funcionar, mas quais as diferenças emte a t110 e t100?
<rmonteiraum> será q naum roda num T100 naum?
<rmonteiraum> rapá... ja cacei no site da dell a diferença entre eles...
<rmonteiraum> inclusive.. to fazendo isso agora..
<rmonteiraum> ja sei... vou ligar pra lá \o/
<gbs> eh a boa
<gbs> dell tem um bom suporte
<gbs> os servidores que uso aqui são HP
<gbs> e nunca fui conferir se tao no site do ubuntu :p
<alanteixeira> lá no trampo é uma mistura louca, Dell, HP, IBM
<rmonteiraum> POIS...
<rmonteiraum> tipow
<rmonteiraum> eu coloquei ubuntu desktop 10.04 no Hp Dv6000 e na primeira atualização, deu kernel panic
<rmonteiraum> lol
<rmonteiraum> rsrs
<alanteixeira> kkkkkkkkkk
<rmonteiraum> pois eh ne
<alanteixeira> rmonteiraum: só lhe pergunto uma coisa pq ubuntu?
<alanteixeira> use debian é mais estável
<Ricardo__> debian vo usar qdo vier o 6
<alanteixeira> lá no trampo uso o 5.0.alguma coisa
<alanteixeira> nunca tive problema nenhum
<Ricardo__> o 5 ja ta caduco
<alanteixeira> e olha que tá rodando faz 2 anos belezinha
<Ricardo__> acho q nem msn abre mais
<alanteixeira> mas eu uso pra firewall e proxy
<Ricardo__> o ubuntu tem uns bug q me irritam
<Ricardo__> isso q to ficando de cara ja
<Ricardo__> principalmente com placa ati
<alanteixeira> master
<alanteixeira> o ubuntu sempre modifica os pacotes
<Ricardo__> compiz
<Ricardo__> sempre da pau
<Ricardo__> mtas vezes tem q reiniciar
<Ricardo__> um saco isso
<alanteixeira> aff ainda bem que não uso isso
<alanteixeira> o compiz vc usa no servidor ou em casa?
<Ricardo__> em casa
<Ricardo__> e manti o lucid pelo menos
<Ricardo__> esse maverick me pareceu pior
<Ricardo__> mas eu gosto da facilidade do ubuntu ainda mais q nao tenho saco pra compilar na unha
<alanteixeira> compilar  e instalar hoje é 3 comandos
<ptl> e os 3 comandos ainda criam um .deb no processo! :P
<rmonteiraum> ééé
<rmonteiraum> o tal do deb q é o coco
<rmonteiraum> :D
<rmonteiraum> precisei instalar o Firebird 1.5.x no server
<rmonteiraum> vai q deu...
<rmonteiraum> usei o alien pra gerar o DEB do RPM... me gerou 3 páginas de erro
<rmonteiraum> :D
<rmonteiraum> entaum
<rmonteiraum> 15 minutos depois.... a dell me falou da diferença dos t100, t105 e t110
<rmonteiraum> t100 é o intel velho
<rmonteiraum> t105 AMD e o T110 é o intel novo
<Pskol> rmonteiraum, nao tem no repositorio nao?
<rmonteiraum> naum...
<rmonteiraum> só do 2.0 pra cima
<Pskol> hm
<gbs> rmonteiraum, mas vc perguntou da compatibilidade
<gbs> com o ubuntu server 10.04?
<insert> tem como colocar wireless no virtualbox?
<rmonteiraum> e o pior... em todas as referencias q eu procurei... falavam q o firebird2 era o firebird1.5
<rmonteiraum> e no final... nem testei
<rmonteiraum> achei um artigo falando onde estavam os DEB do fb1.5 e instalei...
<gbs> Procuro um sisteminha em PHP com inserção/busca/remoção de um banco de dados, pode ser postres o mysql, alguém tem algo?
<rmonteiraum> ta uma zica só... naum conecta no banco nem a pau
<rmonteiraum> gbs, é...
<rmonteiraum> gbs, no site ubuntu.com, diz q é certificado para o T110 e READY para o T105
<rmonteiraum> gbs, mas naum fala nada de t100 (INFERNO)
<alanteixeira> rmonteiraum: e tu olhou os logs?
<rmonteiraum> to com medo de dar kernel panic denovo
<rmonteiraum> iUAHiUAHiuAHiuHAiuHAiuAHiuAiuAiuHAiuHA
<rmonteiraum> alanteixeira, nem... tanta correria pra colocar o Samba pra sambar q ne olhei... e já q o FB é só pra janeiro...
<alanteixeira> ainda dá tempo
<rmonteiraum> bem... diz o suporte da dell q só Redhat e Suse são homologados pra trabalhar no t100
<rmonteiraum> mas q nada me impede de testar... ótimo... IUAHiUAHiUHAuHAuaiuHAiHA
<rmonteiraum> o suporte da dell tá tão agradável q me dá enjoo
<alanteixeira> opa!!! testa logo e comenta conosco
<rmonteiraum> pois eh... vou ter q pegar um T100 de backup (maquina reserva) de um cliente e fritar ela
<rmonteiraum> qq coisa, só 5000 reais
<rmonteiraum> :D
<alanteixeira> rmonteiraum: não precisa fazer isso não man
<rmonteiraum> pow... vmware e vbox poderiam emular maquinas proprietárias né?! pra teste... seria óóóótimow
<alanteixeira> rmonteiraum: é só fazer uma imagem do disco e depois de testar vc restaura
<alanteixeira> é outra maneira tmb
<rmonteiraum> alanteixeira: ta de boa... a maquina é reserva... ta parada lá
<alanteixeira> ah tá, rsrs
<rmonteiraum> a cada 6 meses eu troco o sistema de uma pra outra
<rmonteiraum> vou aproveitar e testar num T300 (q tb naum é like) pra usar ubuntu
<rmonteiraum> :D
<rmonteiraum> q zica neh
<alanteixeira> bota zica nisso!!
<rmonteiraum> coloquei ubuntu server 10.04 1 lts numa placa mãe VS G31M com 2 hds seagate de 1 tb em softRaid1... ta linda  amaquina
<rmonteiraum> roda samba com pdc, lamp, e uma vbox com xp...
<rmonteiraum> ta rodando show de bola
<rmonteiraum> pra 10 users
<alanteixeira> heheehehe
<alanteixeira> rmonteiraum: eu tava lendo ontem sobre ldap
<rmonteiraum> ahhh ainda tem um ftp nela
<rmonteiraum> ta numa agencia de propaganda...
<alanteixeira> rmonteiraum: vou me ausentar por alguns minutos man
<rmonteiraum> e lá q eu preciso do FB1.5 pra rodar o banco no ubuntu e a maquina virtual ser host pros usuários acessarem a aplicação q acessa o banco no FB
<rmonteiraum> e eu vou trabalhar
<rmonteiraum> :D
<alanteixeira> faça os testes na vm
<rmonteiraum> pow... mas como q vou testar na VM se ela naum é o HARDWARE q preciso?
<rmonteiraum> alguma dica?
<rmonteiraum> vo fritar a maquina... vou ver no q q dá...
<rmonteiraum> no máximo, se der um panic, eu vou anotando as mudanças... e qdo estabilizar... vai ficar daquele jeito mesmo
<rmonteiraum> e depois volto aqui pra comentar
<rmonteiraum> valew?!
<rmonteiraum> abraço ae
<ruffleS> crimeboy, recebeu o memo????!
<crimeboy> ruffleS:
<crimeboy> nao
<crimeboy> nao chegou memo seu aq
<crimeboy> ruffleS: ?
<crimeboy> vi agora
<crimeboy> ;]
<crimeboy> e eu usei esse foremost no tempo do backtrak
<crimeboy> vo tentar de novo
<crimeboy> eu usei aq o fatback mas nao rolou nada
<crimeboy> http://inhabitat.com/amazing-brick-machine-rolls-out-roads-like-carpet/new-8-68/
<crimeboy> ruffleS: ta rodando, vejamos se sai algo
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, boa tarde.
<crimeboy> [crimeboy@kizz fatback-1.3]$ foremost -i imagemdosd -o RESCUEDATA/
<crimeboy> Processing: imagemdosd
<crimeboy> |*********
<crimeboy> ruffleS: nao ficou nada na lixeira ae?
<ruffleS> boa tarde Monarquista
<ruffleS> crimeboy, não
<ruffleS> crimeboy, eu não apago pra lixeira
<Monarquista> ruffleS, :)
<ruffleS> crimeboy, eu apago direto
<crimeboy> e eu perco meu dados :Z
<crimeboy> pronto
<crimeboy> vamos ver o que eu pesquei
<crimeboy> carelaeueihe
<crimeboy> voltou tudo!
<crimeboy> bendito foremost
<ruffleS> crimeboy, usou a tag pra filtrar o jpg ?
<crimeboy> nao
<crimeboy> mas filtou mesmo assim
<crimeboy> ruffleS: ele nao filtrou foi os mp4
<crimeboy> :Z
<ruffleS> crimeboy, os mp4 estavam no começo do cartão. foi reescrito
<crimeboy> poxa
<crimeboy> tinnha uns depoimento bala dumas minas
<crimeboy> ele tb nao tem filtro pra mp4
<crimeboy> alias tem
<crimeboy> mpg
<crimeboy> vejamos mais uma vez
<ruffleS> crimeboy, esse programa é poderoso. use com cuidado. eheuehuehuei
<crimeboy> ruffleS: ateh nosso jogo de Pimbal televisionado tava ali
<Monarquista> thls, boa tarde.
<thls> boa Monarquista =)
<crimeboy> ruffleS: veja as fotos do bar que mandei pro seu email
<ruffleS> crimeboy, daqui a pouco. agora to organizando meu roteiro de visita p/ amanhã
<ruffleS> crimeboy, entrou no wikileaks? a bbc so fala disso agora
<crimeboy> ruffleS: to la
<crimeboy> ruffleS: #wikileaks
<crimeboy> ruffleS: recuperei praticamente todas as fotos e videos .avi
<crimeboy> mas os mp4 se perderam
<ruffleS> crimeboy, ja criaram até canal hahahahaha
<crimeboy> ;]
<ruffleS> crimeboy, o foremost é um programa bacana
<crimeboy> eu ja o conhecia mas nunca tive mesmo a necessidade de usar como agora
<crimeboy> valeu
<ruffleS> crimeboy, experimente passar ele em um pendrive :D
<pqatsi> wat?
<ruffleS> tits or gtfo!
<crimeboy> ruffleS: vo sair catanto imagens por ae
<ruffleS> crimeboy, ta se sentindo o kevin mitnick agora né ahahahahahah
<crimeboy> ruffleS: preciso mesmo fazer escutas telefodicas
<crimeboy> ruffleS: vo ludar o dd no dbus pra copiar todo pendrive que conectar automagicamente
<crimeboy> aspirador.sh
<crimeboy> ruffleS: joguei o xfce em ptbr
<ruffleS> crimeboy, ta usando xfce?!
<crimeboy> eh
<crimeboy> o ambiente que toda vovó queria usar
<crimeboy> mas nao sei pq ele ta me pedindo o nome da sessao em todo login
<crimeboy> isso ta chato
<crimeboy> ruffleS: conhece o tucan?
<crimeboy> xow de bola
<ruffleS> crimeboy, sim. ja usei.
<ruffleS> o site do mastercard foi derrubado por crackers
<ruffleS> será o começo de uma nova cyber guerra?! o.O
<crimeboy> que nada
<crimeboy> mais um repeteco do caso Napster
<crimeboy> depois soh uma descentralizacao e tudo resolvido
<crimeboy> o Julian fico de bode espiatorio/martir e aparecem milhoes de serviços similares espalhados e ninguem vai poder fazer nada
<crimeboy> eu acho que essa prisao estava nos planos dele
<crimeboy> to um zumbi da porra, dormindo em pe
<fabricio> alguem manja de pctv?
<thales> Salve vós guerreiros gêmeos sobre os pilares do mundo!
<thales> Preciso de uma ajuda com logrotate.
<thales> a cada 5 minutos preciso dar um rotate.
<thales> Não to conseguindo usar o cron com o logrotate pra fazer isso, alguém consegue me ajudar?
<thales> alguém por aqui?
<Patricia> Boa tarde pessoal :D
<ruffleS> crimeboy, ta ae?!
<ruffleS> Patricia, ooooooi
<Patricia> ruffleS, oie :D
<ruffleS> Patricia, me dá um ctrl+alt+del ??????!
<Patricia> ruffleS sudo killall Xorg
<Patricia> :D
<ruffleS> Patricia, travei quando vi você! lol
<Patricia> Oo
<ruffleS> iahaiuai brincadeira
<Pskol> da um chute down
<ruffleS> to aqui futucando no openoffice calc. queria saber como da um espaço entre as colunas.. mas ja dei um jeito
<Patricia> Pskol boa tarde :D
<Pskol> Patricia, boa tarde!!
<ruffleS> crimeboy, ta ai? o roteiro ficou pronto
<Pskol> Patricia, blzura?
<Patricia> Pskol, quase :D
<Patricia> quero que chega logo domingo :D
<Pskol> quero q chegque logo as 18:00 horas
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> vou para capitalllllllll domingo :D 1 mes la
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> shopping :D
<Patricia> pc
<gbs> auehaueh
<Patricia> :D
<gbs> vai chegar
<gbs> vai com calma pq amanHã tenho prova :3
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> Pskol, qual placa mae vc gosta?
<Pskol> asus
<Pskol> parece q agora a asus ta usando o nome Pegatron
<Patricia> azuz nao
<gbs> msi, Patricia  :D ou dfi/abit
<gbs> DFI já foi a melhor fabricante de placa-mae para nerds
<Pskol> sempre usei asus
<gbs> : (
<gbs> bons tempos
<gbs> gigabyte tbm eh mto boa
<gbs> problema de asus eh o CxB
<Patricia> humm ecs :D
<Patricia> vlw a todos os dois :)
<gbs> ECS?
<gbs> auehuaeh
<gbs> quer perder pc por capacitor estourado? :3
<Patricia> :P
<gbs> bagunça
<gbs> ecs aguenta bem
<gbs> mas a linha barata da ecs
<gbs> jesus.
<Pskol> pc chips
<gbs> pcchips
<Pskol> kk
<Pskol> a As Rock tao boas
<Patricia> :)
<Pskol> asrock
<Patricia> VOu sair, vou fazer umas comprinhas ate depois
<gbs> eu uso asrock
<gbs> massss
<gbs> capacitor estourado
<gbs> de 12, 4 ja foram
<Pskol> nunca tive problema
<Pskol> tem umas 4 maquinas aki com asrock
<gbs> eu tive 20 maquinas com asrock
<Pskol> ou tenho sorte
<gbs> lanhouse :=)
<Pskol> humm
<gbs> máquinas ligadas direto e tal
<gbs> os que eram MSI/Gigabyte nunca deram problema
<gbs> ecs/asrock gg
<ruffleS> as menininhas da idade da Patricia vão pro shopping comprar sandália, sapatos, bolsas, batons, etc. Patricia vai comprar placa mãe, memoria ram, cooler, mouse, roteador.. ehehehe
<ruffleS> crimeboy, oh o roteiro de visita ai.. feito todo no openoffice http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/7136/ubuntoo.jpg :D
<ruffleS> gbs, ja li em algum lugar que deixar a maquina ligada direto na verdade é até melhor pro computador pq quando você desliga e liga a maquina ela recebe uma carga muito alta que danifica os componentes
<gbs> eh
<gbs> aposto que quem escreveu isso
<gbs> não mantinha pcs ligados com placa asrock
<Pskol> se desligar demais o windows nao aguenta
<Pskol> kkk
<bino> www.tux-es.org - IV Liberdade Interativa
<ruffleS> gbs, se você tem maquinas na beira da praia você previne que a maresia detone os componentes deixando a maquina ligada direto
<ElDeablo> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hbdpomandigafcibbmofojjchbcdagbl
<gbs> n
<gbs> eu moro longe de praias
<d70> boa tarde
<thales> ALguém por ai?!
<thales> Voa tarde d70
<thales> ALguém prevalece aqui?
<thales> Hey! Psiu!
<thales> Are someone here?
<Margraf> thales: q desespero
<thales> Margraf!
<thales> Você por aqui!!
<thales> Quanto tempo!
<thales> Então... tô precisando de uma ajuda.
<thales> Tô tentando executar o logrotate a cada 5 min no cron mas não tá rolando.
<thales> Crio um arquivo de logo que a cada 5 min fica com 800 mega
<thales> Ai quero dar um rotate 0 nele.
<Margraf> hahahaha essas coisa técnicas nao dao pra mim heuheuh thales sorry
<thales> No problem! rs
<Patricia> Voltei :D
<Patricia> ruffleS ¬¬
<datacrusher> ae galera, ja ta vendendo os kit rango da cparty
<insert> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar 2 proxys no mikrokit cada um com uma conexao ppoe diferente?
<omelete> insert,  q_p
<insert> omelete {º_º'}
<peregrinator_six> deusr, se decidiu...?!
<deusr> peregrinator_six, ?
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> deusr, sobre qual sistema usar...?!
<peregrinator_six> deusr, ?
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> edenc, ?
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui estou.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, pvt man! :)
<EduardeCalibal> Ou como dizem os ogros de duas cabeças do War Craft 2..  "Foi ele! Eu?  Não."
<fcostapb> Boa noite a todos os ubunteros
<peregrinator_six> fcostapb, boa noite. :)
<deusr> peregrinator_six, que sistema?
<deusr> como assim?
<peregrinator_six> deusr, vc tava perguntando ontem se não me engano se baixava pra usar o UBuntu 10.04 ou o 10.10...?!
<Patricia> peregrinator_six Hello :D
<Patricia> peregrinator_six, :D
<Patricia> peregrinator_six, boa noite :D
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, :)
<deusr> peregrinator_six, eu nao, enganou :p
<Patricia> peregrinator_six :D
<peregrinator_six> deusr, era vc sim cara, tava insastisfeito por conta de ter atualizado o seu Lenny pra o squeezy e não deu muito certo po... :S
<EduardeCalibal> Pa tri cia...  Não tinha te visto ai...  :D
<Patricia> jantar ate
<deusr> peregrinator_six, eu nao :p
<peregrinator_six> deusr, tá bem cara... Esquece...
<fcostapb> Algum ubuntero paraibano na sala alem de mim e do Andre_Gondim
<peregrinator_six> Ayrton, boa noite. Tá presente...?!
<skletenblack> iae gente ! depois de um hiper sofrimento sem pc to aki!
<omelete> alguém ai é sysadmin?
<deusr> peregrinator_six, cara, eu usei debian jah, mas tem uns 6 anos atrás, depois do debian usei gentoo por 5 anos e nao voltei a olhar pro debian;)
<peregrinator_six> deusr, esquece....
<EduardeCalibal> Só para compartilhar com a galera...
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.10
<EduardeCalibal> Só jogos na lista.  Mas ai tem bastante coisa além de jogos.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, já a lista, é legal mesmo...! :)
<peregrinator_six> Já vi...
<thales_> Lugar de gente bonita!
<thales_> Que gosta de usar Linux!
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<thales_> Galera esperta que gosta de compartilhar informação!
<thales_> Tô precisando de uma ajuda!
<thales_> Quero executar o logrotate a cada 5 min
<thales_> Sò que não to conseguindo usar o Cron
<Patricia> VOltei :D
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal :P mas eu nao estava, tinha acabado de entrar :P
<EduardeCalibal> Ha bom.  :D
<Patricia> thales_, so sei o que é logrotate  pq estou a ler www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Logrotate-uma-importante-ferramenta-de-administracao-dos-logs-do-sistema
<Patricia> srrsrs
<thales_> Então patricia!
<thales_> Eu já li.
<thales_> Mas ainda não descobri.
<thales_> O que acontece é o seguinte:
<thales_> Tenho um arquivo de log que a cada 10 min ele fica com 800 megas.
<thales_> Eu ia executar um shellscript pra ficar apagando.
<Patricia> :O
<thales_> Mas eu acho que eh macaquice
<thales_> pois tenho certeza que tem como fazer diferente.
<EduardeCalibal> Como seu arquivo de log fica tão grande?
<thales_> Eu trabalho no mercado financeiro.
<EduardeCalibal> E também qual arquivo de log?
<EduardeCalibal> É de um programa específico?
<thales_> Todas as operacoes que sao executadas sao logadas.
<thales_> E eh dado pra caramba.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<thales_> E aplicacao proprietaria.
<EduardeCalibal> E quer ficar apenas com parte desses dados?
<thales_> Na verdade...
<thales_> nao quero ficar com nada
<thales_> talvez... faça rotate de 1
<Patricia> thales_, vc olhou o man dele ne?
<thales_> mas depois eu apago.
<EduardeCalibal> Então faz um script que apague de tempos em tempos...
<EduardeCalibal> Ou manda ele não fazer log.
<thales_> Entao patricia... já olhei.
<thales_> tem uns exemplos interessantes.
<thales_> so que eles são executados no maximo que diariamente.
<thales_> Eu quero executa-los a cada 15 min
<thales_> ou 10 min
<Patricia> mmm
<thales_> o melhor seria a cada 5 min
<EduardeCalibal> Quer fazer um seu ou usar algum recurso do programa?
<thales_> Eu preferia usar algo que o Linux disponibiliza.
<thales_> Tenho certeza que existe uma solução pronta.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, shellscript é algo que o Linux disponibiliza.
<thales_>  mas eu sou novato.
<Patricia> rotate count
<EduardeCalibal> Isso me parece um script de 4 ou 5 linhas.
<thales_> Então... o shell eu sei fazer... mas é uma coisa meio "porca".
<Patricia> Log files are rotated count times before being removed or mailed to the address specified in a mail directive. If count is 0, old versions are removed rather than rotated.
<Patricia> edita ele srrsrsr
<EduardeCalibal> Parece fácil...
<thales_> Aparentemente sim.
<thales_> Mas eu ja tentei. e procurei na internet... e o que encontro eh coisa porca.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tenha certeza que fazer em script ou em C não faz diferença para o funcionamento...
<thales_> Se eu replicar isso pra 6 ou 8 servidores... não vai ser legal.
<thales_> QUero documentar.
<thales_> ** Shellscript não precisa de C.
<EduardeCalibal> Não falei que precisava...
<thales_> Eu só quero executar o logrotate a cada 5 min.
<EduardeCalibal> Falei que pode fazer como quiser...
<Patricia> ue mas vc define a contage nao é?
<Patricia> *contagem
<thales_> Sei que o Cron executa o logrotate diariamente / semanalmente e tals
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho rotinas hoje em shellscript e rotinas que eram em shellscript e est
<thales_> Mas não a cada 5 min
<EduardeCalibal> estão em C agora.
<EduardeCalibal> Coisa temporizada, como o que esta dizendo.
<thales_> A solução que imagino é Cron + Logrotate
<thales_> Mas não tô sabendo configurar o Cron pra chamar o logrotate a cada 5 min.
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, nunca usei o cron...  Vejamos...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é isso...  crontab */5 * * * * linha-de-comando
<EduardeCalibal> Ou coloca a linha em um arquivo texto e aciona o cron com crontab arquivo.txt
<EduardeCalibal> depois verifica se esta lá com crontab -l
<thales_> Faz sentido EduardeCelibal!
<EduardeCalibal> Não testei ainda...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tentar aqui.
<thales_> Eu também.
<EduardeCalibal> Direto não funcionou, acho que vai ter que colocar no arquivo mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Esta lá....  Vou aguardar para ver se ele executa ou não...
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, ve se melhorar sua ideia... http://paste.ubuntu.com/541196/
<peregrinator_six> *melhora...
<EduardeCalibal> Esses UUID que aparecem agora chaveiam os dispositivos aos nomes corretos ou são só referência?
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, noticia nova... :o
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo, algo que esta anotado em outro lugar.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal,  coloquei no painei o disk mounter e fui lá retirar o pen né, sabe o que eu descobri...?!
<peregrinator_six> *painel..
<EduardeCalibal> Algo estranho no reino dos cogumelos?
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, deixa pra lá ¬¬
<EduardeCalibal> Não me fale em coisas estranhas, sonhei hoje com gente que não vejo a 10 anos...
<EduardeCalibal> Muita gente, todos juntos...
<EduardeCalibal> Muito estranho.
<peregrinator_six> sim alarme falso, nada novo... :P
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, e ai, o paste ajudou...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Nada, se não for aquilo que te falei quanto a ele recriar por que o outro retirou eu não imagino o que seja.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, lá no paste tem o mtab e o fstab...
<EduardeCalibal> Eu vi...  Esse é o pen driver?  /media/55B7-B8CE
<EduardeCalibal> Me parece um nome genérico, gerado pelo aplicativo que não lembro o nome...
<EduardeCalibal> thales_, funcionou ai?  Aqui o cron nem sinaliza nada...
<EduardeCalibal> Nem sei se ele esta ativo.
<EduardeCalibal> Agora lembrei que tem um programa só para editar ele por modo gráfico...
<thales_> Sorry
<thales_> Tive que sair.
<thales_> Trabalho é foda.
<EduardeCalibal> Chegou a testar?
<thales_> Nem!
<thales_> Vou testar agora.
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui não funcionou...  Mas não sei se meu cron esta ok.
<thales_> O meu está mas eu não consegui fazer funcionar antes.
<EduardeCalibal> Achei um "facilitador" para gerar a linha de configuração.
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.generateit.net/cron-job/
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, isso só acontece na 1ª vez, na segunda desmonto seguro e ele não volta mais... :S
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, o teu caso claramente esta no detalhe que ainda não percebeu...
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, auhsauhsaushu pos brow, essa foi sacanagem né não....?! :P
<thales_> Pronto vou ver agora rs.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu ainda não percebi também...  Sacanagem é do detalhe que fica escondido e não se revela.
<thales_> Porra... Gostei EduardeCalibal!
<EduardeCalibal> Deveras desagradável.
<thales_> rsrs
<thales_> Pra quem tá começando a usar ajuda mesmo a ver se a própria sintaxe está certa.
<EduardeCalibal> Essa sintaxe que usei antes não parece correta pela página que passei antes.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas talvez esteja...  Não achei um guia completo ainda.
<EduardeCalibal> Só para completar, o crontab -r limpa toda a agenda.
<thales_> Ai.. é só dar um rm -rf * / que dá uma melhorada no comando neh?
<thales_> rs
<gbs> -_-
<thales_> Se eu te contar... que um colega de trabalho... falou isso pra um estagiario... e o moleque executou em um servidor que tava em produção, tú acredita?
<thales_> EduardeCalibal... obrigado pelas dicas... funcionou.
<EduardeCalibal> Beleza.  Por que aqui não funcionou...
<thales_> Era só eu ter inserido: 0,5,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55 * * * * /bin/logrotate /etc/logrotate.conf
<EduardeCalibal> É como dizem, "Casa de ferreiro espete de pau."
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, mas quero que funcione o */5
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<edenc> EduardeCalibal: isso mesmo, haha
<thales_> Fiz o jeito porco mesmo no final das contas.
<thales_> rs
<EduardeCalibal> Me lembra quando, no segundo grau, um professor pediu um programa para uma calculadora com números romanos...
<EduardeCalibal> Eu fiz um conversos romano decimal e revertia após os calculos...
<EduardeCalibal> Vi muitos calculando "todas as possibilidades".  oO
<EduardeCalibal> Coisa de louco.
<EduardeCalibal> Foram os maiores if que já vi na vida.
<edenc> EduardeCalibal: haha, mas aí não vale
<EduardeCalibal> Agora vou fazer essa "budega" funcionar...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<peregrinator_six> edenc, boa noite.
<edenc> EduardeCalibal: perai que vou te mostrar um programa em perl pra calcular com romanos
<edenc> peregrinator_six: oi
<edenc> a porcaria está num site feito em ruby
<EduardeCalibal>   O princípio é o mesmo que fiz...  Na época acho que era em Delphi.
<edenc> leeeento
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Delphi o VB...  Faz tempo isso.
<edenc> EduardeCalibal: esse é em menos de 100 caracteres, acho
<EduardeCalibal> ou
<peregrinator_six> edenc, responde o pvt lá man...
<fcostapb> ubunteros vou indo... boa noite a todos e até a próxima
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-09
<thales_> ^
<thales_> ^^
<EduardeCalibal> Quando você usa o PS e ve um processo e o tempo dele é sempre 00:00:01, ele esta congelado ou algo assim?
<rmonteiraum> noite....
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<rmonteiraum> alguém ja instalou ubuntu server 10.04 em servidores Dell PowerEdge T100 ou T300? ou tem alguma informação?
<EduardeCalibal> Tem algum problema específico?
<rmonteiraum> EduardeCalibal, perguntou pra mim?
<EduardeCalibal> Isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou só esta sondando?
<rmonteiraum> estou sondando
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<rmonteiraum> pq estou pra migrar de janelas pra ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Janelas sempre acabam quebradas.  É uma boa iniciativa.
<rmonteiraum> são 8 clientes q contam com servidores T100 e t300
<EduardeCalibal> O que tem rodando ai?
<EduardeCalibal> Falo nos serviços.
<rmonteiraum> só q a documentação q encontrei, só da conta que os T105 (READY), T110 (Certified) e T310 (certified) estão aptos
<rmonteiraum> hj?! só o BD em firebird...
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, o Debian roda cada vez em mais plataformas, acho que não serão problema.
<EduardeCalibal> O que costuma dar tilt sempre são câmeras ou algo nessa linha.
<rmonteiraum> mas se eumigrar pra ubuntu... vai rolar um Samba com PDC, FTP, Firebird e uma VM
<EduardeCalibal> Não consegue testar um para se garantir?
<rmonteiraum> pois eh
<EduardeCalibal> Um de cada...
<rmonteiraum> só tenho 2 clientes q tem maquinas reservas identicas
<EduardeCalibal> Não acho que vá ter problemas, mas na primeira experiência sempre pode dar azar.
<rmonteiraum> mas naum posso me dar ao luxo de pegar a maquina de um T300 e de outro, um T100 pra testar com produção
<rmonteiraum> tipow
<EduardeCalibal> Ninguém pode, mas se não testar vai querer migrar todas de uma vez?
<rmonteiraum> um cliente tem 2 t100, sendo q eles são cluster
<rmonteiraum> num outro, são dois t300
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.  Alta disponibilidade?
<EduardeCalibal> Já tem a solução toda pensada também?
<rmonteiraum> neste caso, uma maquina fica desligada e o sistema é migrado de um server pro outro a cada 6 meses
<rmonteiraum> de certa forma sim...
<rmonteiraum> são restaurantes de grande fluxo
<rmonteiraum> se cair o serviço, em uma hora, perde-se o investimento de um servidor...
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, estou com PC servidor de pé aqui direto.
<rmonteiraum> apróx. 5mil por hora
<EduardeCalibal> Só para por falha física.
<rmonteiraum> qual hardware?
<rmonteiraum> ééé´
<EduardeCalibal> Vagabundo...
<rmonteiraum> mas nestes casos nem arrisco
<rmonteiraum> ainda mais
<rmonteiraum> q o preço vale
<EduardeCalibal> Athlon XP 4000+, 2GB, 1.5TB
<rmonteiraum> 4 mil num servidor com 5 anos de garantia... troca peças no local, restarta serviço e o escambal... vale a pena
<EduardeCalibal> Peças  genéricas...
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, na prática mesmo, não acho que valem a pena esses servidores comprados.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas para grandes empresas a marca acaba pesando...  Por que, em teoria, é pagar para não se incomodar.
<rmonteiraum> nem brinco... se o cara perder 5 mil em uma hora, manda me matar...
<rmonteiraum> rsrs
<rmonteiraum> :D
<rmonteiraum> é.... se a empresa pode pagar, vale a pena....
<rmonteiraum> pra vc ter uma idéia de como vale a pena....
<rmonteiraum> alguns dos meus clientes estão sediados na beira da praia. Sabe quanto tempo dura um computador lá? menos de 6 meses...
<EduardeCalibal>   Já peguei PC da Bahia...  É tipo uma ferrugem mas sem cheiro.
<EduardeCalibal> Imagino quem usa esses negócios em alto mar...
<rmonteiraum> compramos os servidores com garantia de 5 anos (700 paus). mas a del vai lá em até 24 horas e troca o pc todo...
<rmonteiraum> como ja fizeram... trocam mesmo...
<rmonteiraum> fora o atendimento... são tão atenciosos q dá até enjoo
<rmonteiraum> rsrs
<rmonteiraum> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Mas se cair um raio eles trocam?
<rmonteiraum> pow.... vc acha mesmo q eu vou descuidar disso?
<marcos> to precisando de  um  programa   pra  controlar  a quantidades  de  coisas  baixadas em  bytes  no  mês,  alguem  me  indica  um ae?
<Ricardo__> knemo
<Ricardo__> usa esse
<EduardeCalibal> Não entendeu...  Se um raio cortar a sala em 2 eles trocam os servidores?
<Ricardo__> so q é pra kde
<EduardeCalibal> marcos, não tem o mini aplicativo da estatítica da rede?
<EduardeCalibal> estatística
<EduardeCalibal> Não uso aqui... Mas sei que existe esse negócio.
<rmonteiraum> nesse q tem os 2 T100, tem um no-break APC SUA2200BR, antes dele tem 2 DPS, para raio no local e tudo mais... se acontecer, o q é uma possibilidade remota, se a dell naum pagar. a companhia de energia TEM QUE PAGAR....
<Ricardo__> tem pra gnome
<Ricardo__> mas é mto feio
<Ricardo__> ou pouco funcional
<Ricardo__> nao fui atras
<EduardeCalibal> Ningué paga...
<EduardeCalibal> Niguém paga por isso.   Se estiver com o PC fora da tomada e cair um raio a 20 metros dele pode ficar com ele todo derretido por dentro por indução.
<EduardeCalibal> É uma coisa fora de série...
<rmonteiraum> EduardeCalibal, Surreal né?! AIUhIUAhIUAHIUAiuHAiuHAiuHAiuHAiuAiuhiauhA
<EduardeCalibal> Mas achei que por R$ 700 vai que eles cobririam também.
<rmonteiraum> pow... por 700 ta de graça.... a cada 6 meses eles trocam o servidor quase todo... tá de graça...
<EduardeCalibal> Estava analisando a integridade das máquinas que monto aqui.  Não chega a ser impossível 5 anos, mas não é o tipo de coisa que garantiria já que em 5 anos certamente vai ter problemas com ventilação e fonte.
<EduardeCalibal> E uma fonte decente são uns R$ 100 ~ R$ 150.
<EduardeCalibal> Ventilação é brinquedo...
<rmonteiraum> geralmente é o q acontece... ventilação e fonte... só q aocntece em 6 meses...
<rmonteiraum> só q eles trocam TUDO!
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, ai é o ambiente.
<rmonteiraum> é de frente pra praia...
<EduardeCalibal> É mais barato para eles e para vocês, se eles não levam tudo vão se incomodar logo ali na frente.
<rmonteiraum> naum tem Ar condicionado e sala fechada q segure maresia
<EduardeCalibal> É o sal no ar né?
<rmonteiraum> eh... sal e humidade
<Skeeter> boa noite
<rmonteiraum> maresia avança até 50 kilomentros no continente... imagina quem tá lá na frente da praia...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou aprender a fazer isso para envelhecer equipamentos para efeito de "personalização".
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<rmonteiraum> boaaaa
<EduardeCalibal> Vai ficar parecendo uns carros que vi por aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> E ai.
<rmonteiraum> EduardeCalibal, vc falou em alto-mar né... em alto-mar... usa-se até (acho que é esse o nome) ASCAREL...
<rmonteiraum> sabe o qé?
<EduardeCalibal> Achei que ia dizer escafandro.
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei...
<rmonteiraum> AIUHIUAHiUHAiuHAiuHAiuHaiuaiuHA
<Skeeter> peregrinator_six: comequita?
<peregrinator_six> come quem...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> ¬¬
<Skeeter> uahsuhas
<rmonteiraum> é o mesmo óleo refrigerador q é usado em transformadores de poste
<EduardeCalibal> Estava lendo no wikpedia.
<rmonteiraum> o micro fica dentro...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas a idéia é boa.
<EduardeCalibal> Se não ficar melando tudo.  :D
<peregrinator_six> eu em, momento aliens dismunhecados no canal começou... :O
<EduardeCalibal> "A instalação de novos aparelhos que utilizem Ascarel foi proibida no Brasil em 1981, "
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Maldito lixo tóxico...
<peregrinator_six> edenc, fugiu da briga brow...?!
<rmonteiraum> o troço é cancerigeno
<Johnnycole> qual eh peregrinator_six ce ta com uns papo estranhos esses dias
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<edenc> peregrinator_six: não, fui trocar a lâmpada do banheiro pra minha mulher
<peregrinator_six> Johnnycole, quem é vc...?!
<rmonteiraum> mas é em alguns poucos casos, é assim...
<peregrinator_six> edenc, opa, então correu pra não arrumar uma né...?! :P
<peregrinator_six> ASUHAUSHUAHSUAH
<rmonteiraum> fora isso... corrosionX
<rmonteiraum> mais barato...
<EduardeCalibal> É, computadores foram fabricados para ambientes controlados...
<EduardeCalibal> O pessoal usa até no banheiro...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho até que duram demais.
<rmonteiraum> no ascarel???
<rmonteiraum> naum precisa nem de cooler
<EngSkeeter> EduardeCalibal: lancaram um notebook resitente a agua e a poeira esses dias
<EduardeCalibal> Já li esses tempos.
<EduardeCalibal> Sobre o que jogava na água.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que esse ascarel deve ficar similar ao que os caras fizeram com olho de cozinha destilado.
<EngSkeeter> tem computador que usa ascrel?
<EduardeCalibal> Ficou um caldo marrom.
<EduardeCalibal> oleo.
<EduardeCalibal> Olho é brabo...
<EduardeCalibal> =.=
<edenc> peregrinator_six: ahn?
<edenc> eu lembro que tinha um laptop transparente e prova-d'agua da IBM, a muuuuuuito tempo atrás
<rmonteiraum> EduardeCalibal: sobre maquinas comuns.... montei um servidorzinho com placa porcaria da VS. uma G31 da vida. 4Gb 1066 e 2hds seagate 1tb 32cache, fonte real de 500.
<peregrinator_six> edenc, pvt!
<rmonteiraum> rodando ubnt server
<rmonteiraum> ta filezinho...
<EduardeCalibal> Eu sou mais do Debian...  Mas é questão de gosto...  Gosto de bagunçar tudo e depois ter que ficar remendando...
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe.
<rmonteiraum> mas.... é uma agencia de publicidade... se parar o servidor... ta tranquilo... se parar na beira da praia... da até morte
<edenc> EduardeCalibal: eu também prefiro debian pra server
<EduardeCalibal> Eu tenho no meu PC pessoal.
<rmonteiraum> EduardeCalibal, edenc: pq?
<EduardeCalibal> Só uso Debian bem dizer.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, é como disse antes.   Questão de gosto.
<EduardeCalibal> Claro, gosto da política Debian.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<rmonteiraum> pow... eu queria exemplos...sou novo em GNU...
<EduardeCalibal> Testa antes, lançar depois.  Também da manutenção dos não proprietários apenas.
<rmonteiraum> quero referencias
<rmonteiraum> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Debian é focado na segurança, estabilidade e testes.
<EduardeCalibal> Também é a única que tenho notícia que é livre de parasitas proprietários.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Livre de licenças proprietárias em seus aplicativos...  Eu fico floreando as explicações...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<edenc> rmonteiraum: o meu problema com o ubuntu é que a política de pacotes dele não me agrada pra server
<rmonteiraum> edenc: fala em português agora :P
<edenc> rmonteiraum: ele instala pacotes nada a ver
<edenc> tipo, você instala emacs e ele instala postfix como dependência
<edenc> é só um exemplo
<rmonteiraum> é verdade...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que isso ai é por que ele deve vir configurado com a instalação dos recomendados como padrão.
<rmonteiraum> ta querendo virar janelas
<rmonteiraum> :D
<edenc> não é exatamente com esses pacotes, mas é algo assim
<rmonteiraum> mas é verdade...
<EduardeCalibal> Eu uso tudo misturado aqui, tenho muitos pacotes quebrados por causa dessas coisas ai.
<EduardeCalibal> Muitos mesmo...
<EduardeCalibal> Contagem de 157 quebrados agora.
<EduardeCalibal> Quebrados ou meramente com algum problema...
<edenc> isso atrapalha mais do que ajuda
<rmonteiraum> Read User Mail?! serve pra q?
<rmonteiraum> instalou sozinho tb
<rmonteiraum> :D
<edenc> no desktop eu uso com as dependências mesmo
<edenc> nem tenho impressora e ele instalou cups
<edenc> um lixo
<edenc> pra usuário comum é bom
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o cups é casado com o gnome.
<rmonteiraum> NIS Client and Server
<EduardeCalibal> Acho...
<edenc> é
<edenc> porque eventualmente o cara pode comprar uma impressora, aí vai funcionar automático e parecer que é "plug and play"
<EduardeCalibal> Essa arvore de dependências é bem complicada de entender, mas não esta ligada a distribuição e sim aos pacotes.
<rmonteiraum> CVS SERVER
<rmonteiraum> pqp
<rmonteiraum> ta querendo virar janelas...
<rmonteiraum> responderam a minha pergunta...
<edenc> EduardeCalibal: mas quem monta os pacotes é o pessoal da distro
<EduardeCalibal>   Não exatamente.
<EduardeCalibal> Elas são geradas.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas os pacotes não são fork.
<EduardeCalibal> Então ainda são os mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> mesmos.
<EduardeCalibal> O que ocorre é gerar por questão de compatibilidade.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou adaptar alguma rotina para funcionar melhor.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho minhas dúvidas sobre o "funcionar melhor" então evito pacotes ubuntu.
<rmonteiraum> é... enquanto naum rolar um kernel panic.. to tranquilo
<rmonteiraum> IUAHiUAHiUAHiuHAiuHAiuHAiuHAiuHA
<edenc> rmonteiraum: o problema é que mais software no server significa mais portas de entrada
<edenc> mais pontos de falha
<edenc> mais manutenção
<edenc> mais $ no lixo
<rmonteiraum> rapa´... aconteceu de rolar KP em 12 laptops q migrei de windows7 pra ubuntu... (pra empresa pegar certificação)
<peregrinator_six> edenc, chupa essa manga que o caroço é grande... 0o
<peregrinator_six> :P
<edenc> peregrinator_six: ?
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrrs...
<rmonteiraum> quase pieri...
<rmonteiraum> pirei
<rmonteiraum> e ainda naum sei resolver... li algo sobre rodar o live cd e alterar algumas coisas no grub...
<rmonteiraum> alguém sabe como resolver?
<edenc> rmonteiraum: KP?
<rmonteiraum> Kernel Panic
<edenc> ah
<rmonteiraum> pow... rolou isso com HP DV6000
<EduardeCalibal> É um tilt durante a carga...  Como conseguiu isso?
<rmonteiraum> li q sempre rola isso com HP
<edenc> bah, odeio red hat
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, pode ser algum controlador incompatível na carga.
<edenc> lixão...
<EduardeCalibal> Tem as opções de boot, pode contornar através delas.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas vai ter que saber a causa, ou ir chutando...
<rmonteiraum> edenc: nonnnnnnnnnnn foi ubuntu em laptop HP
<ptl> voltei
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe, aqui no meu sistema onde aparece a distribuição esta cheio de ??????
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<rmonteiraum> rolou depois da primeira atualização
<edenc> rmonteiraum: eu sei, to reclamando de uma coisa que eu to fazendo aqui
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o seu kernell que atualizou pode precisar de parâmetros para rodar.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, depois daquele paste que lhe mandei se sabe qual o comando que devo mandar no terminal pra desconectar o meu pen driver...?!
<EduardeCalibal> umount ?
<EduardeCalibal> Ha, quer que diga por ali.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode usar o ponto de montagem aquele.
<EduardeCalibal> umount /media/...
<EduardeCalibal> Se estiver usando, claro, ele não vai querer desmontar.
<rmonteiraum> adiciona ! q sai... IUAHiUAHIUHAiUHA
<rmonteiraum> Log File Rotation. pra q q é esse nhaca?
<EduardeCalibal> Vou sair galera...
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<edenc> rmonteiraum: é pra quebrar os teus arquivos de log em arquivos menores
<rmonteiraum> hummmmmmmm
<edenc> quando chega num certo tamanho, ele tira os registros mais antigos e coloca num arquivo separado
<rmonteiraum> edenc: to começando... aprendendo como todos aqui, mas começando... to administrando um servidor via WEBMIN... o q naum consigo fazer por lá, faço no terminal...
<rmonteiraum> tava vendo o log do samba
<edenc> daí você pode mover os arquivos antigos pra outro lugar
<rmonteiraum>  ERROR: smbd is already running. File /var/run/samba/smbd.pid exists and process id 4087 is running.
<edenc> rmonteiraum: você administrava windows?
<rmonteiraum> isso quer dizer q eu alterei o arquivo de configuração com ele rodando?
<rmonteiraum> nada... to começando com linux...
<edenc> não
<edenc> isso significa que você tentou executar o smbd de novo
<edenc> sendo que já tem um smbd rodando
<edenc> smbd => SaMBa Daemon
<rmonteiraum> ta bixado entaum... rsrs
<edenc> porque?
<rmonteiraum> pq mando reiniciar...
<rmonteiraum> meu logo tem uns 200 desses
<rmonteiraum> acho q naum ta dando tempo de finalizar e restartar o serviço
<rmonteiraum> ta atropelando
<rmonteiraum> será?
<edenc> é possível
<rmonteiraum> e naum sei de onde saiu isso: [2010/12/08 03:32:58,  0] printing/print_cups.c:103(cups_connect)
<rmonteiraum>   Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost:631 - Connection refused
<rmonteiraum> naum uso o cups
<rmonteiraum> deve ter uns 800 desses
<rmonteiraum> rsrs
<rmonteiraum> :D
<rmonteiraum> mas, depois de 3:32, parou
<edenc> instala debian que você vai ver o que é um server de verdade
<rmonteiraum> desativei uma "pá" de porcaria q tinha la no samba.conf
<edenc> samba do crioulo doido?
<rmonteiraum> samba de uma nota só
<marcos> como  faço  pŕa saber o comando de  um programa?
<rmonteiraum> edenc: tava lendo... no site do debian... q recentemente, o kernel foi adapatado para AMD64... e q alguns processadores com suporte EM64T intel saõ suportados nas instalações amd64
<rmonteiraum> a maioria dos meus clientes tem servidores QuadCore Xeon com suporte EM64T...
<rmonteiraum> daí fica a duvida... instalo SO x86 ou amd64?
<rmonteiraum> ja q é recente?
<rmonteiraum> e pelo q vi. mtos pacotes já estão convertidos pra 64
<EngSkeeter> marcos: qual o programa?
<marcos> knemo
<EngSkeeter> tenta escrever no terminal e vai dand Tabs pra completar
<EngSkeeter> ou entao se nao achar procura com o find
<marcos> ja  achei é  knemo mesmo
<marcos> valeu
<EngSkeeter> marcos: asuhsu as coisas sao mais simples do que parecem :P
<marcos> tenho  que  fazer um controle de  dados  a oi me  cobrou 50,000,00  reais
<marcos> vou  botar na  justiça ela
<EngSkeeter> tem como alguem gastar isso tudo?
<EngSkeeter> digo matematicamente
<EngSkeeter> com todos os minutos de um mes e o preco por minuto?
<marcos> ele  acham  q  tem
<rmonteiraum> Paga! se estiverem errados, devolvem em dobro (CDC)
<EngSkeeter> ptz f@#$ eh arruma 50.000,00
<rmonteiraum> \o/
<marcos> vc  vai  me  dar  50 mil
<rmonteiraum> pega um emprestimo no banco
<rmonteiraum> :D
<rmonteiraum> fala q eh pra um negócio super atraente
<rmonteiraum> rsrs
<rmonteiraum> :D
<EngSkeeter> bota atraente taxa de 100%
<rmonteiraum> infelizmente, eles só devolvem se vc pagar... rsrs
<rmonteiraum> :D
<marcos> certamente  eles estao errados  eles  sempre  estão errados
<EngSkeeter> marcos isso que eh ganhar na mega sena ao contrario asuhaushuash
<marcos> mesmo  assim  vou querer esses  50 mil pra  mim comprar minha casa
<rmonteiraum> rapá.... ta aí... novo golpe... vou falsificar boletos da OI e da Vivo e vou pagar....
<rmonteiraum> depois peço reembolso IUAhIUAhIUAHiUHAiUAHiuHAiuHAiuHAiuHAiuhA
<EngSkeeter> aushaushusahuhas
<rmonteiraum> negóção rapá.... hummm
<rmonteiraum> :P
<marcos> o  sistema deles esta  de mudança  , ai eles  estão  doidão
<EngSkeeter> rmonteiraum: faz assim, eu crio uma empresa, vc paga um boleto de 100mil no meu nome, depois me pede reembolso
<rmonteiraum> tico e teco ja estão até pensando em manipular a strig gerada pelo gerador de boletos... rsrs
<EngSkeeter> uahsuas
<marcos> é  um bom negocio  isso
<rmonteiraum> e naum é?!
<rmonteiraum> a unica prova da fraude está no log do #canal
<rmonteiraum> IUAHIUAHiUAHiUAHiUAHiuAHiuHAiUHAiuHAiHA
<rmonteiraum> ainda bem q naum existe o crime de tentativa de fraude.... metade dos internautas estaraim lá com beira-mar
<EngSkeeter> ptz o marcos ficou com medo rmonteiraum
<rmonteiraum> lol
<rmonteiraum> bixo... eu to ficando velho
<rmonteiraum> sou da epoca da elógica, da brasnet, brasirc
<rmonteiraum> nem sei se existe mais
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six: deu certo?
<peregrinator_six> não, quando ponho desmontar com segurança ele remonta e quando façço de novo só ai da certo...
<peregrinator_six> *faço...
<rmonteiraum> alguém sabe uma controladora raid perc6, q roda no Suse e no ReHat, consegue rodar no ubuntu ou no debian?
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six: tsss num tenho ideia do que seja
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter,  então, deixa que deixa man! :P
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six: so imagino que possa ser com o hald, mas acho muuuuuito dificil de ser
<Patricia> VOltei pessoal :D
<Patricia> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT9qepBlGfI&NR=1
<Patricia> srrsrs
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter,  cara, se o comando reirar com segurança não quer trabalhar, então, uso o ejetar memso, da no mesmo! :)
<peregrinator_six> *mesmo...
<EngSkeeter> mas os outros drives como hds estao normais?
<peregrinator_six> sim!
<EngSkeeter> a entao... menos mal
<peregrinator_six> liga pra isso não man! tranquilidade!
<peregrinator_six> se ficar perfeito para d efuncionar! :P
<EngSkeeter> rsrsr
<EngSkeeter> alguem conhce o kdenlive?
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six: vc usa o cinelerra?
<peregrinator_six> não!
<peregrinator_six> quer um manual...?!
<peregrinator_six> o EduardeCalibal já usou ou usa...
<EngSkeeter> eu queria saber se eh parecido com kdenlive
<EngSkeeter> http://www.ufrb.edu.br/plug/kdenlive-editor-de-video-agrada-a-gnomes-e-kdes/
<peregrinator_six> ve ai no toutube...
<peregrinator_six> *youtube...
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, http://szaszak.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/cinelerra_cv_manual_pt_br.pdf
<EngSkeeter> wow valeu peregrinator_six
<efraimmarcatto> cara q saco
<efraimmarcatto> ops msg errada
<tetrix> por que o ubuntu imita o debian? sacanagem, eles devian fazer a propria distro deles...
<Ricardo__> nao imita so é baseado assim com 500 mil outras distros
<efraimmarcatto> ahuuah
<Ricardo__> nada se faz nada se cria tudo se copia
<Ricardo__> aeheah
<tetrix> ate os pacotes sao iguais, sacanagem isso
<Ricardo__> q bom isso
<Ricardo__> o debian é uma das distros q mais tem pacotes
<Ricardo__> vo dormir discussao inutil
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<tetrix> usam ate o yum do debian
<Ricardo__> é igual perguntar pq o ceu é azul
<tetrix> ninguem imitou o ceu do outro
<efraimmarcatto> tetrix, quando alguém desenha uma paisagem ... o céu é criado?
<tetrix> efraimmarcatto, nao, voce nao esta criando um ceu, esta representando-o graficamente, eh a mesma coisa de desenhar o debian num papel
<tetrix> ou seu logo
<tetrix> tanto faz
<tetrix> absurdo, absurdo
<efraimmarcatto> uahauha
<efraimmarcatto> sabe oque eu acho mais divertido?
<tetrix> o que?
<tetrix> o ubuntu se chamar de inovador copiando?
<efraimmarcatto> vc esta em um canal de ubuntu e ainda continua discutindo esse tipo de coisa
<efraimmarcatto> auhauaha
<efraimmarcatto> mesmo eu estando aqui para te pentelhar vc veio dar resposta
<efraimmarcatto> ahuahua
<tetrix> jah ouviu falar jah ouviu falar de trollbait
<tetrix> meu amigo izzy nobre tem um post magnifico sobre isso
<tetrix> http://hbdia.com/wordpress/2010/11/23/trolls-you-are-doing-it-wrong/
<tetrix> recomendo a leitura
<efraimmarcatto> HUMM
<efraimmarcatto> pena q eu não gosto de ler
<efraimmarcatto> não quer resumir não
<efraimmarcatto> ?
<efraimmarcatto> ou o texto é pequeno?
<tetrix> efraimmarcatto, nao, o izzy nao escreve textos pequenos
<efraimmarcatto> entendi
<efraimmarcatto> então le pra mim?
<tetrix> efraimmarcatto, mas eles tem uma trama legal
<tetrix> efraimmarcatto, tenta
<efraimmarcatto> não
<efraimmarcatto> não gosto de ler
<tetrix> efraimmarcatto, entao fica por ai mesno
<efraimmarcatto> ta bom
<efraimmarcatto> pq vc não grava em audio
<tetrix> efraimmarcatto, esqueci na minha bolsa de esmalte
<efraimmarcatto> HUUUMMM.... BOLSA DE ESMALTE
<tetrix> efraimmarcatto, eh, eu uso para pintar as unhas do peh
<tetrix> da mao para ninguem ver
<efraimmarcatto> HUMM
<tetrix> efraimmarcatto, sair do armario eh complicado
<tetrix> :)
<efraimmarcatto> ahuuhuahuaua
<efraimmarcatto> sai do armario longe de mim
<efraimmarcatto> uhaahhua
<avena> tem como quanta esta usando o visual desktop do netbook usar o alt+f2?
<peregrinator_six> thls, e ai como fica...?!
<thls> pvt
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: boa madruga meu primo
<alanteixeira> ontem na hora que fui falar contigo, vc saiu
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, bom dia!
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: madrugada rpz
<alanteixeira> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<OneSr> não coloca assim "$select = $db->select()->from(array('a' => agenda))=>columns(array('nome cliente' => 'nome', 'email cliente' => 'email'))->where('id = 5798');"  -------- ai você atribui lá ... "$this->view->user = $select->query()->FetchAll();" ----------- não esquece do FatchAll() .. senão vai objetos para lá e vai virá uma bagunça o.O
<OneSr> ops ¬¬
<ubunturn> boa noite preciso de ajuda com minha placa de tv,pois sou leigo e nao consegui instalar ?
<Ayrton> !perguntar | ubunturn
<ubottu-br> ubunturn: Por favor, não pergunte se você pode fazer uma pergunta, simplesmente pergunte! - Tudo em uma linha, se possível, para que as pessoas possam facilmente entender sua dúvida. Se alguém souber a resposta e não estiver ocupado, muito provavelmente irá responder. :) Para dicas, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<ubunturn> boa noite,tinha o ruwindows nessa maquina e colokei o ubuntu,so q nao consegui de jeito nenhum colocar a placa de tv pra funcionar ja tentei de tantas formas mais me enrolei vc pode me ajudar?
<mactimes> ubunturn, Já verificou se há driver disponível em restricted drivers?  Sabe como fazer isto?
<ubunturn> mactimes, esse é o problema eu não entendo de codigos,sou leigo e gostaria muito de usar o ubuntu,mais preciso dessa placa funcionando
<mactimes> ubunturn, Vou tentar te ajudar, meu sistema está e inglês.  O seu está em português, imagino.
<ubunturn> mactimes,portugues
<mactimes> ubunturn, Sistema --> Administração --> Drivers Adicionais (deve ser algo parecido com isto)
<mactimes> ubunturn, Vai pedir sua senha.
<mactimes> ubunturn, Insira-a, clique em OK ou comtinuar, verifique se aparece alguma coisa na lista pra você marcar e informe.
<ubunturn> mactimes,driver de aceleração de video nvida,mais ja ativei
<ubunturn> mactimes, so aparece isso
<mactimes> ubunturn, Ok.  Dê-me um minuto.  Preciso reiniciar meu servidor, já retorno.
<ubunturn> ok
<ubuntuRN> mactimes,consegui colocar para funcionar so falta fazer mudar os canais,pq estou sem controle aqui
<ubuntuRN> mactimes,tô usando o tvtime sabe algumas opção para mudar os canais,pq mudo nas setas aqui do teclado mais so muda o numero,mais o canal continua o mesmo
<ffr76> Bom dia
<natsha> bom dia
<natsha>  oi podem me ajudar o que é isso
<natsha> <natsha> E: linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<natsha> <natsha> E: grub-pc: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<natsha> <natsha> E: linux-image-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<natsha> <natsha> E: linux-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<natsha> <natsha> isso apraece quando faço atualização
<natsha> ei alguem pode me ajudar  por favor
<natsha> oieeeeeeeee
<Gladonias> Bom dia povo!
<rmonteiraum> diiiia
<rmonteiraum> EduardeCalibal: falae
<rmonteiraum> edenc: opa!
<EduardeCalibal> E ai.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<EduardeCalibal> natsha, junto as mensagens que recebeu deve estar o nome do aplicativo que deveria ser usado mas não foi encontrado...  Basta achar e instalar este dito cujo.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<rmonteiraum> EduardeCalibal: rapá... tem tento tempo q naum uso mirc, q nem sei o q é AFK
<EduardeCalibal> Ninguém usa...  é quase minhas exclusividade...
<EduardeCalibal> Away from keyboard.
<danielC> Bom dia, No Evolution, precisava retirar o papel de e-mail nas mensagens respondidas, alguém sabe como?
<rmonteiraum> EduardeCalibal: q q é entaum?! :P
<EduardeCalibal> Longe do teclado...  Literal.
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<kikuri> Bom dia
<kikuri> E: linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<kikuri> <nE: grub-pc: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de eE: linux-image-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigur E: linux-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<rmonteiraum> EduardeCalibal: agora q eu vi :P
<kikuri> preciso que alguem me  ajude
<kikuri> alguem  ai?????????
<kikuri> podem me ajudar
<rmonteiraum> kikuri: rapá, eu tô aqui... mas naum sei como te ajudar...
<rmonteiraum> kikuri: ja deu uma googlada?
<kikuri> ja
<kikuri> sou aprendiz
<kikuri> tou aprendendo
<kikuri> toda vez que pede atualização  eu faço quando acaba aparece isso ai
<rmonteiraum> é maquina proprietária?
<kikuri> e
<rmonteiraum> HP?
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<EduardeCalibal> Bá...  Alguém queria saber como ocultar as mensagens de entrada e saída dos usuários e agora vi que tem no menu do Xchat...  Putz.
<EduardeCalibal> Olha só a nona veio do INPA.  oO
<EduardeCalibal> E do LBA ainda...
<EduardeCalibal> Massa.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> kikuri, tenta fazer sua atualização por terminal.
<EduardeCalibal> Já tinha saído...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<sandrossv> Alguem ai usa ubntu 10.10 mais outro distro em dual boot ?
<yro_anjos> sandrossv:  simmm
<sandrossv> yro_anjos: o q vc fez pra configurar o grub2 ?
<yro_anjos> Não fiz nada, ele configura automaticamente
<sandrossv> putz, eu so muito azarado então
<yro_anjos> o que rolou
<yro_anjos> ?
<sandrossv> ele colocou mais entradas no grub como se fosse ubuntu
<yro_anjos> Coo assim?
<yro_anjos> como assim???
<sandrossv> tipo, parece q ele ve q tem outro kernel, só que ele colocou mais entradas do ubuntu, ao inves da outra distro
<sandrossv> bem estranho
<yro_anjos> Vc tem outro Distro ou S.O. instalado nele
<sandrossv> Sim
<sandrossv> ubuntu e archlinux
<EduardeCalibal> Que problema esta tendo?
<EduardeCalibal> Apenas esta com muitas entradas?
<sandrossv> +/-
<yro_anjos> sandrossv: se vc quiser vc pode ocultar essas entras editando o grub
<sandrossv> Eles boto mais entradas do ubuntu e não boto a entrada da outra distro
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, pode adicionar.
<EduardeCalibal> Esta com 2 por kernell é isso?
<sandrossv> Sim
<EduardeCalibal> Esta correto então.  Para adicionar o outro disco precisa localizar o nome dele na lista de dispositivos do grub e adicionar uma linha para ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Apontando para o boot já no outro disco.
<EduardeCalibal> Com o kernell que tem lá.
<EduardeCalibal> Disco ou partição...
<sandrossv> E onde ta essa lista de dispositivos ?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, fica junto a lista de menus.
<EduardeCalibal> /boot/grub/device.map
<EduardeCalibal> Ali ele aponta para o disco.
<sandrossv> Não tem esse arquivo
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, sempre pensei que fosse padrão.
<sandrossv> Só pra constar é grub2
<EduardeCalibal> É uma partição diferente no mesmo disco?
<EduardeCalibal> É, aqui uso o um...
<sandrossv> a partição /boot é a mesma pras duas
<EduardeCalibal> 1.97
<EduardeCalibal> Não isso, se esta no mesmo disco o outro sistema, apenas em uma partição diferente.
<EduardeCalibal> Se estiver a linha sobre o disco com a instrução root vai mudar para a partição sem mudar o disco.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem um alinha root		(hd0,0)?
<EduardeCalibal> Ou similar...
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<sandrossv> Cara, não entendi nada o que tu falo :/
<EduardeCalibal> Tem um disco rígido apenas?
<sandrossv> Sim, as distros etão em partições diferente
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<sandrossv> o /boot é o mesmo pra duas
<EduardeCalibal> Verifica se no menu do grub tem uma linha com uma instrução parecida com "root		(hd0,1)"
<skletenblack> to de férias
<EduardeCalibal> No arquivo /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EduardeCalibal> Estou vendo aqui que o grub2 tem um mecanismo automático para que você não precise editar nada...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver como funciona.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom...  Vou trocar o meu aqui e já vejo para você isso.
<sandrossv> ok
<EduardeCalibal> O único contato que tiver com o arch linux foi quando peguei os repositórios dele para "referência"...  Muito diferente do ubuntu?
<sandrossv> é..
<sandrossv> Pra mim linux é quase tudo igual
<sandrossv> Só difere alguns caminhos e modo de instalar as coisas
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, mas o gerenciador de pacotes dele é outro, nem usa DEB...  Acho que usa RPM, isso?
<sandrossv> não
<sandrossv> Não é baseado em nenhuma outra distro
<sandrossv> ele usa o pacman pra instalar
<EduardeCalibal> Ele trabalha com binários diretamente, não foi desse sistema que peguei repositórios não...
<EduardeCalibal> O que tirei usava rpm.
<sandrossv> oO
<sandrossv> AUR ?
<EduardeCalibal> AUR?
<EduardeCalibal> Nem sei o que é isso.
<sandrossv> hehe
<EduardeCalibal> Segundo o Wikipedia é um Atol com 42 ilhas que fica no Pacífico.
<sandrossv> o.o
<sandrossv> http://aur.archlinux.org/
<EduardeCalibal> Arch Linux User-Community Repository
<EduardeCalibal> Tinha achado no wiki do archlinux...
<EduardeCalibal> http://wiki.archlinux-br.org/AUR
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, estou trabalhando para sugar o máximo de material do máximo de distribuições que puder, estou focado no Debian atualmente.  Acho que esse Archlinux vai ser meu futuro alvo.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<sandrossv> Cara, depois que eu instalei o archlinux não larguei mais
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver o meu menu...
<EduardeCalibal> Digamos que eu seja um maniaco por cirurgias em sistemas...
<sandrossv> no meu root ta assim root=(hd0,msdos6)
<sandrossv> oO
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> O grub2 montou um menu.lst enorme.
<EduardeCalibal> 221 linhas.
<sandrossv> não tem menu.lst aqui
<EduardeCalibal> Ai deve ser o cfg ainda.
<EduardeCalibal> É que meti o meu sobre o antigo grub.
<sandrossv> hmm
<sandrossv> Vo reinstala o ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Problemas?
<sandrossv> não, quero ve se ele acha a outra distro dai
<EduardeCalibal> Não precisa disso.
<EduardeCalibal> Não esta trabalhando com windows aqui...
<sandrossv> hehe
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta o comando grub-mkconfi
<EduardeCalibal> grub-mkconfig
<sandrossv> ja tentei
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver como personalizar ele, momento.
<EduardeCalibal> Comando: grub-probe -t device /boot/grub
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui tenho apenas um comando de saída...  Que é o meu disco.
<EduardeCalibal> No caso ele vai te dizer onde esta instalado.
<sandross1> meu pc travo -.-
<sandross1> não mexe nem o mouse
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser kernell-trap
<EduardeCalibal> Acontece aqui, se aguardar alguns segundos ele pode voltar.
<rmonteiraum> vo nessa
<EduardeCalibal> Claro, se for isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Até.
<EduardeCalibal> No caminho /etc/grub.d/ tem arquivos de configuração que o grup-update usa.
<damasceno> Alguém aí já teve o erro "503  Service Unavailable" utilizando o apt-proxy?
<EduardeCalibal> 503 quer dizer que o serviço não esta disponível...
<EduardeCalibal> Ou apenas não esta disponível para você.
<damasceno> EduardeCalibal, interessante...
<damasceno> EduardeCalibal, você já conseguiu utilizar o apt-proxy?
<EduardeCalibal> Não lembro...  Acho que cheguei a instalar, vou ver...
<damasceno> Pois vi que esse erro é muito comum, porém não achei solução.
<damasceno> Segui esse tutorial: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AptProxy
<EduardeCalibal> Não tenho instalado...  Pode não ter funcionado aqui também.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser que tenha que configurar algo antes...
<damasceno> EduardeCalibal, hum.
<damasceno> Até agora não achei solução.
<damasceno> o apt-mirror funcionava perfeitamente, até começar com problemas de espaço.
<damasceno> O servidor quase não tem mais espaço, então fica difícil atualizar os pacotes.
<damasceno> Por isso, preciso utilizar o apt-proxy :S.
<EduardeCalibal> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apt-proxy
<EduardeCalibal> Vou seguir pesquisando aqui sobre outro problema...
<damasceno> EduardeCalibal, esse link que tu passou, fala apenas do APT. :S
<EduardeCalibal> Estranho...  Ele redirecionou.
<EduardeCalibal> Que coisa.
<damasceno> aehasuhaoiehaios!
<EduardeCalibal> Esse esta mais adequado: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AptProxy
<EduardeCalibal> sandrossv, esse grub2 realmente esta mais chatinho...
<damasceno> EduardeCalibal,  Foi justamente esse tutorial que eu segui.
<damasceno> Porém, não funcionou
<EduardeCalibal> Achei que uma das ideias dele era a simplicidade mas parece que me enganei.
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ter log de erro em algum lugar damasceno.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta em /var/log/apt.log ou algo similar.
<damasceno> EduardeCalibal,  ele até começa:
<damasceno> 2010-12-09 09:04:05-0300 [Channel,19,10.50.81.12] [CacheEntry] start download:dists/lucid/multiverse/i18n/Translation-pt_BR.bz2
<damasceno> Ai começam os erros:
<damasceno> exceptions.AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'path'
<EduardeCalibal> sandrossv, você pode buscar como configurar os menus na pasta de configuração do grub e depois atualizar para que ele carregue ou fazer um downgrade para versão anterior do grub que era fácil de usar.  :D
<damasceno> São vários erros, que aparentemente vem do python.
<EduardeCalibal> É, realmente parece problema de configuração, vou achar um guia mastigado...
<damasceno> EduardeCalibal,  vou tentar "enxugar" o arquivo de configuração.
<damasceno> Porque até o arquivo de configuração, eu deixei igual ao do tutorial.
<sandossv> desisto do ubuntu, é muito bonitinho, mas não ainda prefiro o arch
<sandossv> :P
<EduardeCalibal> O problema esta nesse grub2...  Muito chatinho.
<EduardeCalibal> Prefiro ainda o antigo com arquivos com poucas linhas.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> damasceno, viu esse arquivo?  /etc/apt-proxy/apt-proxy-v2.conf
<damasceno> EduardeCalibal,  sim, ele é o arquivo de configuração do apt-proxy.
<EduardeCalibal> Aquela linha que falou antes com NoneType e path indica que algo não esta onde deveria, pode ser ai.
<damasceno> De path, só existe /var/cache/apt-proxy
<damasceno> Que é o diretórios onde os arquivos baixados ficam.
<EduardeCalibal> Digo, dentro deste arquivo deveria ter um path...
<EduardeCalibal> Ou pode estar em outro idioma.
<EduardeCalibal> Vi muito material sempre dizendo que ele vem pronto para usar.
<EduardeCalibal> Qual versão instalou ai?
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho 3 nos repositórios aqui.
<damasceno> 1.9.37ubuntu1
<EduardeCalibal> Essa nem esta nos meus repositórios...
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ter bug, ou não...  Pode querer testar outra anterior.
<EduardeCalibal> Por exemplo a 1.9.36.3+nmu1ubuntu1
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar aqui a 1.9.35 por que não tenho maior para o Debian...
<damasceno> EduardeCalibal,  rapaz, pelo que to vendo aqui é bug.
<damasceno> Tem até lá no launchpad
<damasceno> Quando vou reiniciar o serviço, ele mostra alguns erros:
<damasceno> /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/twisted/manhole/telnet.py:8:
<damasceno> DeprecationWarning: As of Twisted 2.1, twisted.protocols.telnet is deprecated.
<EduardeCalibal> Coisas que alteram pacotes sempre podem causar problemas...
<damasceno> Isso foi registrado no launchpad.
<EduardeCalibal> deprecated é só um aviso que a versão em questão esta obsoleta, não é um erro exatamente.
<damasceno> See twisted.conch.telnet for the current, supported API.
<damasceno>   from twisted.protocols import telnet
<saulo_> bom dia alguem tem alguma dica de como bloquear o skype sem bloquear a porta 443 ??
<EduardeCalibal> sandrossv, testa o pacote startup-manager, acho que resolve a sua questão com o grub2.
<sandrossv> EduardeCalibal: nah
<sandrossv> Vo deixa só o arch
<EduardeCalibal> Roger! Roger!
<EduardeCalibal> saulo_, acho que com algumas regras de negação com iptables consegue bloquear apenas o servidor do skype resolvendo a sua questão...
<saulo_> EduardeCalibal: justamente já tentei de tudo sabe ... o skype tem varios servidores e os endereços de ip's são dinâmicos
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, coloca no iptables por domínios.
<saulo_> EduardeCalibal: mesmo marcando com LOG os pacotes do skype a lista de Ip é muito grande
<EduardeCalibal> Não usa IP.
<Pskol> pra varia ee usa a porta 443
<saulo_> é um grande desafio bloquear o skype
<Pskol> saulo_, melhor vc remover o skype das maquinas e botar alguma GPO pra nao permitir a isntalação..
<saulo_> vi ums artigos no google o pessoal indica o layer7
<saulo_> mais eu nunca mexi ...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que se não der para banir por faixa de IP só te sobra a porta mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Salvo se conseguir os nomes de todos os servidores.
<saulo_> Sobre o GPO num dar .... minha rede não tem dominio no AD
<Pskol> saulo_, bota permissao na maquina entao
<saulo_> o grande problema é que eu administro uma rede com servidores remotos pela vpn
<saulo_> aqui na sede eu consigo mais nas filiais
<saulo_> vou recompilar o kernel e instalar o layer7 pra vê oq dar
<saulo_> depois eu posto o resultado
<EduardeCalibal> No caso o skype tem outro problema...  Pode mudar a porta de acesso.
<saulo_> justamente sei q ele usa o protocolo UDP
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, mas se ele usar o UDP na 80 fica complicado.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<damasceno> saulo_, precisa ser com iptables?
<damasceno> insert, de Maceió?
<insert> damasceno s
<insert> damasceno leo?
<damasceno> Exato. :)
<insert> :)
<damasceno> insert, tudo joia velho!? Tempão hein!
<insert> damasceno tudo blz, é muito tempo hein
<damasceno> :}
<saulo_> damasceno: se vc conhecer outra ferramenta pode dar a dica
<damasceno> Pfsense
<bino> boa tarde
<natsha> boa tardeeeeeeee
<natsha>  E: linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<natsha> <natsha> <natsha> E: grub-pc: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<natsha> <natsha> <natsha> E: linux-image-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<natsha> <natsha> <natsha> E: linux-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<natsha> o que é isso como resolver
<natsha> alguem sabe o que e'isso
<danielC> <natsha>  tarde , já tentou fazer up para um kernel mais atual?
<natsha> puxa eu não sei mexer
<natsha> em nada
<danielC> pela central de atualizações do ubuntu
<natsha> ond eu acho
<natsha> como faço
<danielC> abre o terminal
<danielC> e digita sudo update-manager
<vitorlobo> olá pessoal
<natsha> ta
<natsha> e dp
<vitorlobo> natsha: vai em  sistema >  administração  >  gerenciador de atualizações
<vitorlobo> faz por la
<vitorlobo> pela interface grafica é mais facil pra vc
<danielC> verdade, foi mal to habituado a usar assim
<vitorlobo> natsha: dai vai aparecer monte de coisa pra baixar...e vc manda atualizar, espera baixar e atualizar e depois reinicia a maquina
<vitorlobo> natsha: pós feito isso vc volta aqui e reporta a gente se o problema persiste
<vitorlobo> :)
<natsha> e agora fço o que desculpa  ta pela minha burrice
<vitorlobo> natsha: vai em  sistema >  administração  >  gerenciador de atualizações
<vitorlobo> natsha: depois vai em instalar atualizaçoes
<vitorlobo> natsha: depois q instalar tudo, vc reinicia o pc manualmente e volta aqui pra nos dizer se o erro persiste
<vitorlobo> natsha: pvt
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> rpz...........esses dias instalei o ubuntu no notebook do meu irmao......tentando converter ele
<vitorlobo> 1 dia q ele usou o ubuntu me ligou la da casa do caraio só pra me dizer todo empolgado parecendo criança q acaba de ganhar um dôce
<natsha> um momento esta atualizando os pacotes
<vitorlobo> q o linux é do caraio
<danielC> srsrsrs
<vitorlobo> natsha: nao interfere em nada vc teclar =]
<vitorlobo> quero converter minha maẽ agora
<vitorlobo> q pega tdo qto é tipo de virus
<vitorlobo> :S
<natsha> E: linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<natsha> E: linux-image-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<natsha> E: linux-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<vitorlobo> natsha: esse erro aparece aonde?
<natsha> quando acaba  de instalar os pacote
<vitorlobo> hum
<vitorlobo> entao aguenta ai
<vitorlobo> vou ver se encontro a solução
<vitorlobo> pelo visto
<vitorlobo> é um bug
<natsha> ta bom
<vitorlobo> natsha: nat, vc tem a senha do seu root? digo, aquela senha q pede no linux quando vc vai instalar ou desintalar alguma coisa?
<peregrinator_six> tá vivo é...?! 0o
<natsha> sim
<vitorlobo> natsha: vai em  aplicativos  >  Acessórios  >  Terminal e digita   sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<natsha> pronto ja fiz
<vitorlobo> certo
<vitorlobo> agora reinicia
<vitorlobo> e quando voltar
<vitorlobo> tenta atualizar denovo
<vitorlobo> daquele primeiro jeito
<vitorlobo> q te falei
<vitorlobo> se persistir o erro
<vitorlobo> volta e nos fala
<vitorlobo> =]
<natsha> ta bom
<vitorlobo> esse erro é erro de atualização
<vitorlobo> do ubuntu updates
<vitorlobo> natsha: iai?
<natsha> voltei
<natsha> vou atualizar de novo
<vitorlobo> ok
<natsha> não deu erro
<vitorlobo> entao aparentemente resolveu
<vitorlobo> =]
<natsha> valeu obrigada valeu
<vitorlobo> :P
<natsha> acho que sim
<vitorlobo> ta mas me ignorou no pvt ne
<vitorlobo> >.<
<natsha> vamos ver quando pedir atualização de novo
<natsha>  o que 'e pvt
<vitorlobo> privado
<vitorlobo> clica na janela ao lado
<vitorlobo> a esquerda
<natsha> a ta como faz isso
<vitorlobo> onde ta meu nick
<vitorlobo> natsha: q apareceu agora em cor de azul ou vermelho
<natsha> ola'vitor lobo não consegui te adicionar
<peregrinator_six> tsc... brincadeira não...
<peregrinator_six> Skeeter, boa tarde primo. Vou almoçar, depois volto pra vc me falar de novo aquele lance do pen de ontem!
<Skeeter> beleza peregrinator_six
<Skeeter> bao tarde!
<Andre_Gondim> Alguém aqui está usando a versão Lucid?
<Skeeter> alguem sabe como fazer pro ffmpeg capturar webcam?
<Skeeter> pode ser o mplayer tbm
<Skeeter> eu nao lembro dos parametros
<Skeeter> e nao consigo achar um que funcione aqui
<damasceno> Andre_Gondim, eu estou.
<Andre_Gondim> damasceno, podes me dizer se ali em cima está escrito Sistema correto ou com dois tt?
<alanteixeira> boa tarde pessoal
<damasceno> Ali em cima onde? No menu do gnome?
<Andre_Gondim> damasceno, isso
<damasceno> Está correto, apenas com um t.
<Andre_Gondim> damasceno, obrigado
<Andre_Gondim> já volto
<jxajro> Alo...boa tarde a todos!!!
<jxajro> por favor só uma curiosidade...eu baixei dicionários para o staroffice e veio aqui arquivos com a extensão oxt
<jxajro> como eu uso eles no staroffice?
<Skeeter> como faz pra reiniciar o x no ubuntu? nao consigo usar ctrl+alt+backspace
<sandrossv> não existe mais ctrl-alt-backspace
<sandrossv> pelo menos não aqui
<Skeeter> e agora como se faz sandrossv?
<sandrossv> nem sei
<natsha> estáo falando que sou fake não gostei e e vou sair desse chat
<sandrossv> hehe
<natsha> peço ajuda e falam que  eu não existo
<sandrossv> ?!?!
<sandrossv> natsha: qual o problema ?
<sandrossv> se eu souber...
<jxajro_> Alguem faz ideia de como faço isto: COMO INSTALAR O DIVSILAB NO BROFFICE.ORG
<jxajro_> ========================================================================================
<jxajro_> Copie o arquivo hyph_pt_BR.dic para o diretório <BrOffice.org>
<jxajro_> foi instalado.
<peregrinator_six> natsha, que aqui tem alguns pervitidos tarados que inteligentes mas gostam de tratar mulheres como coisas, objetos... Vc já conheceu um... :|
<natsha> o problema que agora estão falando que eu sou fake,
<natsha> sou invisivel
<natsha> então é isso
<jxajro_> Copie o arquivo hyph_pt_BR.dic para o diretório <BrOffice.org>/share/dict/ooo
<peregrinator_six> natsha, não de bola pra quem está lhe tratando mal, fala ai o que vc quer...?!
<peregrinator_six> se eu souber lhe ajudo, se não souber tem mais pessoas que podem lhe ajudar...
<seven7soop> Skeeter, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<natsha> agor eu queria saber como faço para sir desse chat
<natsha> deinstalar ele
<sandrossv>  /wc
<jxajro_> estou tentando copiar e o sistema diz que minha permissão foi negada..:(
<natsha> desinstalar ele do meu pc
<peregrinator_six> natsha, quer desinstalar o programa que vc tá usando pra tc agora...?!
<natsha> sim o cara falou que eu não existo
<sandrossv> lol
<peregrinator_six> natsha, vc pode ir na central de programa, procurar o nome dele e mandar retirar!
<natsha> faço parte daquele filme supernatural
<sandrossv> ou botar a pessoa q ta te encomodando no ignore list xD
<natsha> vou ignora-lo
<natsha> vcs sempre me ajudaram
<natsha> é que eu ticom raiva
<natsha> mais valeu
<peregrinator_six> natsha, não esmoreça não, já tenho 4 meses de experiencia e lhe digo que aqui tem  muito idiota, e muitos deles são até bem inteligentes, mas muito soberbos e pervertidos infelizmente, mas tem muita gente bacana, não desista não...
<jxajro_> alo....alguém aí pode me ajudar?
<jxajro_> ( lamento pela natsha..:(
<natsha> <peregrinator_ obrigada por tudo
<natsha> eu não vou  sair
<natsha> hasta luego
<peregrinator_six> é que tem pessoas com expirito de porco que não conseguem viver decentemente em comunidade, são muito intolerantes e mal educadas mesmo, infelizmente é assim... :|
<jxajro_> como posso copiar um arquivo para o diretorio <BrOffice.org>/share/dict/ooo?? alguém sabe?
<peregrinator_six> jxajro_, temnta como root!
<peregrinator_six> já tentou...?!
<natsha> tudo bem
<peregrinator_six> *tenta...
<jxajro_> root?
<jxajro_> pelo console?
<peregrinator_six> sudo nautilus!
<peregrinator_six> isso ai!
<jxajro_> hmmm
<natsha> quando eu precisar de novo eu volto
<peregrinator_six> natsha, beleza linda, até!
<jxajro_> é que eu abro o diretorio aqui e tento arrastar e soltar
<jxajro_> perai...vou ver
<natsha> valeu besos
<peregrinator_six> jxajro_, quando mandar o sudo nautilus vai abrir uma janela, navega por ela ate o arquivo e põe ele dentro de onde vc quiser!
<jxajro_> ah...legal...foi!
<peregrinator_six> jxajro_, ^^
<jxajro_> _obrigdo_
<jxajro_> _obrigado_
<peregrinator_six> nada querido, precisando e eu sabendo, estamos as ordens! :D
<peregrinator_six> vou reiniciar aqui, até...
<jxajro_> :)
<valdomiro> alguém aki sabe se consigo instalar esse chat em um site particular?
<valdomiro> e se posso limitar o acesso?
<valdomiro> alguém?
<valdomiro> ow
<valdomiro> alguém aki sabe usar esse programa?
<SuBmUnDo> valdomiro: q programa
<valdomiro> esse xchat
<valdomiro> vc sabe se posso instalar ele em algum site?
<SuBmUnDo> poder poded
<SuBmUnDo> tem o webchat
<valdomiro> onde consigo?
<SuBmUnDo> olha qui http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/WebChatFreeNode
<valdomiro> como criar um servidor privado aqui?
<marcos> como faço  pro  knemo iniciar no boot
<EngSkeeter> adiciona ao rc que deseja marcos
<marcos> pessoal to precisando  q o knemo  iniciae  junto com  o  sistema
<Andre_Gondim> marcos, o que é esse knemo?
<marcos> é um monitor  de  rede
<Andre_Gondim> marcos, é um programa gráfico?
<marcos> é
<Andre_Gondim> marcos, você está no Ubuntu ou Kubuntu?
<marcos> ubuntu
<Andre_Gondim> marcos, adicionne ele em Sistema --> Preferências --> aplicativos de sessão, algo assim
<marcos> eu fiz  isso
<marcos> coloquei nome  knemo e  comando knemo
<marcos> e  marquei  tbm
<marcos> so q nao  funcionou
<Andre_Gondim> marcos, bote o caminho total do programa em comando
<marcos> ta  blz
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, boa tarde.
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; boa man \o
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, estou de casa nova...
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; como assim?
<peregrinator_six> Ubuntu Suricato 10.10 32-Bits. :p
<stargazer> xGrind, e ai doido
<xGrind> stargazer; salve =]
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, só 211 meguinhas que ele tá gastando de memoria agora! :)
<stargazer> xGrind, que, que pega ?
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; nova maquina ou ambiente de trabalho?
<peregrinator_six> cara, minha maquina pessoal, não tem nada de nova nela não, tem mais de 3 anos já! :P
<xGrind> a minha tem mais de 7 anos xD
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, Sempron 2.1 GIgas e 1 pente de memoria de 2 GIgas 667 Mhz :)
<gabezao> a minha tem 60 anos.
<xGrind> o meu: atlhon xp 2200+ 1 pente de memoria 512mb , 1 pente de 120mb ;x
<stargazer> xGrind, o meu processador e um 2600+
<xGrind> stargazer; o meu veio com um amd duron. troquei ele
<stargazer> xGrind, preciso de memoria e um drive de cd urgente. xD
<gabezao> nossa xGrind
<gabezao> vai trampar
<xGrind> veio com amd duron, 128 de ram. hd de 20gb. windows 98. nem xp rodava =x
<gabezao> comprar um pc melhor
<xGrind> hauahhua
<stargazer> xGrind, qual comando lá que mostra a configuração do pc ?
<stargazer> os[Linux 2.6.28-19-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.12GHz] mem[Physical: 497.6MB, 48.9% free] disk[Total: 72.7GB, 28.2% free] video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]] sound[VIA8233 - VIA 8235]
<xGrind> isso :D
<stargazer> Qual comando para eu sabe qual e a minha placa mãe ?
<xGrind> stargazer; nem sei ;x
<xGrind> stargazer; tipo, tem um aplicativo q vem no lubuntu q mostra as info do pc
<gabezao> stargazer,
<gabezao> dmidecode
<stargazer> xGrind, um cara aqui me passo um comando que mostra qual modelo da placa mãe
<gabezao> Base Board Information
<gabezao> 	Manufacturer:
<gabezao> 	Product Name: Phitronics G31VS-M
<gabezao> :)
<stargazer> Version: ASUS A7V400-MX ACPI BIOS Revision 1004
<sandrossv> eu
<xGrind> quero ver o novo xfce logo
<xGrind> =]
<sandrossv> stargazer: conseguiu bootar o pen drive ?
<stargazer> sandrossv, minha placa mãe não da suporte. ,-)
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, vc é fan boy desse troço mesmo em...?!
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; nao gosto de lxde. gnome e kde ficam pesados aki
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, manda esse pc de dismunhecado pra o limbo e compra um de macho de verdade! O meu é maior cagado e roda até kde 4 que é o mais pesado de todos... :P
<sandrossv> :/
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; gosta de lxde?
<stargazer> xGrind, eu encontrei no ML o Athlon XP 3200+ por 100 reais. xD
<xGrind> stargazer; minha placa mae é pc chips
<xGrind> nao roda
<peregrinator_six> xGrind,  cara, eu gosto de quase todos, mesno aqueles horriveis tipo fluxbox e tals... Muito feiosos assim não uso não, os outros uso de boa, até esse xfce que não passa de um gnome todo castrado... ;)
<peregrinator_six> *menos...
<stargazer> xGrind, Cara será que da muito diferença do 2600+ para o 3200+?
<peregrinator_six> ...
<marcos> quais  os  comando pra iniciar programas no terminal?
<peregrinator_six> marcos, manda o nome dele...
<marcos> knemo
<peregrinator_six> knemo enter...?!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<marcos> rs
<marcos> digitei knemo so e  abriu
<peregrinator_six> não, vc digitou knemo e apertou enter e abriu... :P
<xGrind> stargazer; da
<marcos> isso isso isso
<marcos> ate q fm conseguir fazer ele  iciciar junto  com  o sistema
<marcos> iniciar
<Patricia> Boa tarde :D
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<Patricia> :)
<ptl> blup
<edd_> hi
<skletenblack> hihi
<peregrinator_six> marcos, qual Ubuntu tem usado mesmo...?!
<marcos> a nova edção
<marcos> q  aconteceu?
<peregrinator_six> ?
<peregrinator_six> que eu saiba nada...
<peregrinator_six> marcos, to com ele também, Suricato. :)
<marcos> pensei  q  tava na lista  de procurados
<peregrinator_six> marcos, 0o
<marcos> o canal do  windows  tem 401 usuarios
<licensed> marcos, que legal hein
<licensed> marcos, tem mais que nós, deve ser melhor.. testa ae e nos diz
<Trovic> alguem ai conhece um programa para monitorar a temperatura do CPU
<marcos> licensed  eu  uso windows tbm  e  vc?
<marcos> tem no  adicionais do  ubuntu
<marcos> botao direito do mouse add isso ai
<licensed> marcos, nao uso nao. e aqui é canal de ubuntu
<marcos> blz  eu sei mano
<marcos> alguem  conhece  algum aplicativo q traduza  texto em outros  idiomas no xchat?
<marcos> o  xchat  tem  uma  opção pra traduzir  textomais  tem que  ser manualmente
<marcos> cade  o pessoal
<peregrinator_six> marcos, canal do window$...?! 0o
<peregrinator_six> aonde isso...?!
<marcos> ta  em ingles  nao   entendo porra  nenhuma
<marcos> #windows
<IronRock> qual é marcos ?
<marcos> essas  substituiçoes  automaticas deveria vir  ja  as  traduçoes
<marcos> do xchat
<ptl> marcos: deve ter algum script do xchat que faz isso, não? procurou em xchat.org ?
<marcos> vou  atras
<marcos> valeu
<Trovic> !topic | marcos
<ubottu-br> marcos: Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<IronRock> marcos
<IronRock> se achar por favor nos fala parceiro !
<peregrinator_six> marcos, vou ver la'se os cara me ensinam a compilar o kernel do widnow$... :P
<ptl> !topic | ptl
<ubottu-br> ptl, por favor veja minha mensagem privada
<josue> uou boa noite
<josue> peregrinator_six
<josue> tava sumido em
<peregrinator_six> josue, boa noite primo, e ai como que tão as coisas...?!
<peregrinator_six> josue, vai lá no offtopic também!
<josue> bien
<peregrinator_six> :0
<peregrinator_six> :)
<josue> onde?
<peregrinator_six> josue, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<josue> acabei de axar tbm
<peregrinator_six> josue, cade...?!
<peregrinator_six> vai lá não...?!
<josue> vo pera
<ElDeablo> Boa noite
<marcos> boa noite
<PeDor> boa noite
<thls> PeDor Reiro
<PeDor> alguem pode me ajudar com o ubuntu one? se eu mudo o nome de uma pasta ele para de sincronizar
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-10
<IronRock> Onde posso encontrar uma apostila boa sobre shell script ?
<IronRock> um vídeo-aulas ?
<pqatsi> IronRock: aurelio.net
<Skeeter> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, salve, salve primo. :)
<Guevara> salve
<Guevara> blz
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, beleza, e com vc primo...?!
<Guevara> tranks
<Guevara> ola vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> Guevara: ae
<Guevara> vitorlobo: python se pronuncia como "páithon" ou "pithon"? pq a cobra se pronuncia "pithon" mesmo
<vitorlobo> Guevara: Paithon
<Guevara> pois é
<Guevara> mas a conra é pithon
<vitorlobo> pq a linguagem nada tem haver com a cobra
<vitorlobo> saca?
<Guevara> cobra
<vitorlobo> a linguagem é baseada num grupo humoristico
<Guevara> é mas a capa dos livros ela esta la
<vitorlobo> monthy python
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> sim é so uma brincadeira
<vitorlobo> q fazem
<vitorlobo> ^^
<Guevara> pois é
<Guevara> confunde td mundo
<vitorlobo> :P
<wilfredo> ola, boa noite. Sera que alguem pode me dar uma ajuda?
<pqatsi> wilfredo: pergunte
<pqatsi> nao pergunte para perguntar
<wilfredo> Obrigado. É o seguinte, estou procurando um player de mp3 com as caracteristicas de selecionar por album ou estilo e que mostre as capas.
<wilfredo> instalei o boxee e o xbmc, mas estao lentos.
<ptl> o amarok não faz isso?
<br_jh0nn1> wilfredo, serve o Amarok ....
<pqatsi> errr
<pqatsi> pera ae
<pqatsi> praq amarok?
<ptl> o rhythmbox faz
<pqatsi> ok, falei mal
<pqatsi> mas ele deve tar usando gnome, vai dar uma sobrecarga q pro que ele quer, n precisa
<pqatsi> [09/12-22:49:22] < ptl> o rhythmbox faz
<wilfredo> nele nao consegui, so mostra a capa no canto
<pqatsi> mantenho a opiniao dele
<pqatsi> wilfredo: tente o banshee
<ptl> eu já consegui selecionar por álbum
<pqatsi> tem ele na central de programas do ubuntu
<pqatsi> talvez voce goste dele
<ptl> mas não lembro como faz.
<wilfredo> vcs sabem se tem algum do estilo do media monkey?
 * pqatsi nao conhece isso
<wilfredo> adorei o boxee e o xbmc, no windows no mesmo micro eles rodam blz, porem no linux ficam lentos, acho que pode ser o driver de video.
<Guevara> bird
 * ptl também não conhece. É Windows?
<wilfredo> MediaMonkey é windows.
<Guevara> wilfredo: http://www.getsongbird.com/
<wilfredo> procurei um tal de bird tb so que so achei pra baixar pra windows.
<pqatsi> aaaaa
<ptl> Não conheço nada de Windows
<pqatsi> songbird
<wilfredo> isso, songbird.
<pqatsi> tem ele pra linux sim
<pqatsi> so que com outro nome
<pqatsi> pera ae
<pqatsi> e q recentemente mudaram isso
<ptl> é
<pqatsi> http://br-linux.org/2010/nightingale-fork-do-songbird-para-linux/
<ptl> porque o songbird pra GNU/Linux foi descontinuado
<ptl> aí fizeram um fork
<ptl> isso
<Guevara> =)
<pqatsi> toma
<pqatsi> :D
<ptl> nightingale
<ptl> mas não está nos repositórios-padrão
<ptl> será que tem em ppa?
<pqatsi> xover
<wilfredo> ah ok, vou tentar instalar esse entao.
<pqatsi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/nightingale/
<pqatsi> ve se tem algo ai
<ptl> então por enquanto esquece
<ptl> No download available yet :(
<ptl> na página oficial
<wilfredo> sera que consigo melhorar a performance do boxee
<wilfredo> a placa de video do meu notebook eh uma radeon mobility 7500
<wilfredo> consigo um driver proprietario pra ela?
<pqatsi> xiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<pqatsi> wilfredo: radeon e fogo cara
<ptl> legal, consegui permissão pra home-office hoje
<ptl> ufa.
<wilfredo> o compiz roda blz nele, mas o boxe ficou lento.
<ptl> Efedrina me chumba completamente, meu. :(
<pqatsi> wilfredo: desativa o compiz
 * ptl não desativa o compiz dele nem sob ameaça de morte!!!
 * ptl viciado em compiz (ou KDE Effects)
<wilfredo> pq desativar?
<pqatsi> wilfredo: porque o compiz ta comendo a aceleracao 3D da sua placa, que já e um caco
<wilfredo> ah, ok. vou tentar.
<wilfredo> galera vlw pelas dicas. vou tentar, amanha volto pra falar os resultados. abracao a todos ai.
<ptl> falou
<pqatsi> inte
<pqatsi> ptl: dorgas!
<wilfredo> t+
<ptl> pqatsi: no meu caso, só efedrina (muito raramente) e as que o médico receita. Já não tenho mais 20 anos :P
<pqatsi> dorgas²
<ptl> dorgas não, mas choque na barriga é legal
<pqatsi> O LOCOOOOOO
<ptl> hoje eu levei
<pqatsi> OS VIZINHOS COLOCARAM MACARENA!!!!!
<ptl> bão demais
<ptl> uia
<ptl> aproveita e dança
<pqatsi> apelacao mano
<ptl> baila tu cuerpo, alegria, macarena
<ptl> aehuahuea
<pqatsi> UAHuHAUhUAh
<Pskol> hauhauhaua
<ptl> minhas funções cognitivas já estão ficando comprometidas
<pqatsi> de quebra meu modem perdeu conectividade 3G e desceu pra 2G
<pqatsi> o dorga
<W0RL0CK> alguem manja 100% de ubuntu?
<ptl> ahuea
<ptl> que pergunta doida
<ptl> como seria manjar 100% de ubuntu?
<W0RL0CK> pois é
<pqatsi> o.0
<ptl> mas, tipo
<pqatsi> dorgas
<ptl> não pergunte assim senão ninguém te ajuda
<ptl> se está com dúvida em algo, pergunte a dúvida de cara
<peregrinator_six> a canonical manja... :P
<ptl> senão é perda de tempo
<W0RL0CK> falow mermaum
<W0RL0CK> sakei
<W0RL0CK> to de onde
<ptl> peregrinator_six: nem a canonical, afinal o software é de terceiros
<W0RL0CK> entaum
<W0RL0CK> vamo la
<ptl> *grande parte do software é de terceiros
<peregrinator_six> ptl, não entendeu e não to com paciẽncia de explicar... :p
<W0RL0CK> eu uso o ubuntu num not acer aspire 5315, certo?
<W0RL0CK> e quando ligo o not
<W0RL0CK> o cooler nao inicia junto com o ubuntu
<W0RL0CK> ele fik desligado
<ptl> Parece problema de ACPI
<W0RL0CK> e o pc aquece ate desligar
<W0RL0CK> isso é normal?
<W0RL0CK> tenho certeza que naum
<ptl> No Windows (se tiver Windows) funciona?
<br_jh0nn1> não, com certeza não é normal
<W0RL0CK> como faço pra ageitar isso
<ptl> No Windows (se tiver Windows) funciona?
<W0RL0CK> normal
<W0RL0CK> uso o windows e ubuntu
<W0RL0CK> sim
<W0RL0CK> normal
<W0RL0CK> roda direirinho
<W0RL0CK> é so no ubuntu que ele faz isso
<br_jh0nn1> no /var/messages
<W0RL0CK> vc sabe qual o provavel motivo disso acontecer?
<ptl> A primeira coisa que eu aconselharia é ver se isso não é um bug da distribuição dou do ACPI no bugs.launchpad.net mas isso é mais pra usuários avançados. Não sei se você for na parte de gerenciamento de energia e mudar o ajuste para os ventiladores do seu laptop funcionaria
<br_jh0nn1> tem algum erro? de modulo?
<pqatsi> epa!
<pqatsi> eu vi isso num outro note
<pqatsi> perae
<ptl> algum bug, pode ser de módulo como o br_jh0nn1 apontou ou pode ser alguma preferência mal-configurada
<pqatsi> ptl: nao nao
<pqatsi> um sysadmin amigo meu teve isso tb
<pqatsi> pera ae
<ptl> e qual era a causa?
<W0RL0CK> ta
<pqatsi> ptl: unknown until now
<pqatsi> xover com ele se ele resolveu
<br_jh0nn1> qual a versão do Ubuntu?
<ptl> o legal é saber a causa-raiz
<ptl> aaaaaaaaah
<W0RL0CK> 10.10
<ptl> br_jh0nn1: a mais atual é 10.10, a LTS mais atual é a 10.04
<pqatsi> o.0
<ptl> ops
<pqatsi> W0RL0CK: vc ta no linux agora?
<br_jh0nn1> vc chegou a testar outra versão ou essa é a primeira vez vc usa Linux?
<W0RL0CK> sim
<ptl> br_jh0nn1: ignore o que eu disse, não percebi que estava perguntando pro W0RL0CK :P
<pqatsi> W0RL0CK: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pqatsi> dmesg | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> e manda o link
<pqatsi> (sao 2 comandos diferentes)
<W0RL0CK> bom sou novo no linux
<pqatsi> W0RL0CK: abre um terminal
<W0RL0CK> to apenas a 2 meses usando ele
<pqatsi> copia e cola
<pqatsi> :D
<W0RL0CK> ta bom
<W0RL0CK> ja abri e digitei o comando
<ptl> achei seu bug, W0RL0CK
<W0RL0CK> ele ta instalando
<ptl> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1104816
<W0RL0CK> ha
<W0RL0CK> como
<pqatsi> W0RL0CK: isso
<pqatsi> ai depois vc poe o dmesg | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> e ele vai dar um link
<pqatsi> vc manda ele
<W0RL0CK> ta, mas eu deixo ele terminar de instalar tudo isso aqui é
<pqatsi> :D
<W0RL0CK> e depois eu digito esse dmesg | pastebinit ?
<ptl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/451337
<pqatsi> sim W0RL0CK
<W0RL0CK> blza
<W0RL0CK> ho eu tinha achado no site da ubuntu-br um comando pra botar no boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ptl> pqatsi: tou lendo o bug report
<ptl> W0RL0CK: sim, estou vendo que esse negócio ocorre mesmo nos acer aspires
<pqatsi> voces gostam de uma marretada hein
<ptl> vou ler mais do bug e logo te dou um parecer
<W0RL0CK> pois é
<pqatsi> calmae
<pqatsi> vamo ler isso
<pqatsi> W0RL0CK: e se preocupe em mandar o link
<W0RL0CK> ta bom
<pqatsi> Hi,
<pqatsi> As seen on various forums, and because my laptop (Acer Aspire-5315) is on a dual boot with an XP, I chose to flash my BIOS. Went from V.1.33 to V.1.45 (latest on Acer website). Problem solved.
<pqatsi> BUG da bios
<pqatsi> nao do ubuntu
<pqatsi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/451337/comments/39
<W0RL0CK> será q eu deveria entaum atualizar a minha bios?
<ptl> provavelmente algo de ambos, pois um fix do kernel também resolve. Provavelmente o Windows tem um workaround em volta desse bug
<ptl> W0RL0CK: é o melhor a fazer
<ptl> BIOS do aspire: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/451337/+attachment/1009252/+files/BIOS_v1.45.zip
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> atualiza a bios primeiro
<pqatsi> bug de bios e um c*
<ptl> ou se quiser a página da Acer: http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/ftp/ftp.html
<pqatsi> ainda mais que e a bios quem controla a fan
<ptl> sim, sim
<pqatsi> pega a iso
<pqatsi> ele vai precisar de gravar via cdrom
<pqatsi> mas se tiver windows, roda a 1.45 de la
<ptl> sabe gravar uma ISO pra CD-ROM, W0RL0CK?
<W0RL0CK> ptl sim
<peregrinator_six> ptl, http://espacoliberdade.blog.br/blog/2010/10/nao-atualize-para-o-ubuntu-10-10/
<W0RL0CK> cara vcs são feras nisso
<Pskol> aspire one tem dvd-rom?
<pqatsi> afff
<W0RL0CK> sim
<Pskol> legal
<pqatsi> o que leva um imbecil escrever nao atualize para o XXX YYY ?
<br_jh0nn1> aff ....
<br_jh0nn1> eu sempre atualizo bios e nunca tive problemas ... mesmo usando ubuntu / fedora / debian / centos
<ptl> peregrinator_six: uia
<pqatsi> W0RL0CK: mas certifica de q seu modelo é EXATAMENTE o que tá ai
<pqatsi> pegue do site da acer se vc n se sentir confortavel
<W0RL0CK> pqatsi ta blza
<peregrinator_six> ptl, eu tava muito disconfiado com o novo 10.10, por isso só instalei ele ontem quando já tava com toda atualizações dele num pen driver! 2 meses depois praticamente é temo suficiente pra arrumarem isso...
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: bios issue
<pqatsi> o SO nao tem culpa
<W0RL0CK> e agora pessoal eu digito no terminal >>  dmesg  | pastebinit  tudo junto?
<br_jh0nn1> eu falo, eu tentei ir para o 10.10 mas não consegui fazer funcionar um drive
<W0RL0CK> ja estou com link
<W0RL0CK> http://pastebin.com/jaZeZgJ5
<peregrinator_six> não sei de quem é culpa, só sei que fui paciente e to com ele aqui gastando só 300 meguinahs com o firefox aberto em 5 abas, e irc! \o/
<br_jh0nn1> *driver específico
<W0RL0CK> o que faço agora
<ptl> falar nisso vi que tem BIOS nova pro meu laptop
<peregrinator_six> *meguinhas
<W0RL0CK> ?
<pqatsi> W0RL0CK: o que o ptl e eu dissemos
<pqatsi> atualize sua bios
<ptl> W0RL0CK: isso era só pra facilitar a você conseguir o diagnóstico, por enquanto e melhor atualizar a BIOS e esquece isso :)
<W0RL0CK> ta bom
<W0RL0CK> foi mal
<ptl> peregrinator_six: eu também esperei um tempo pra atualizar, mas atualizei e me fodi mesmo assim que meu ambiente KDE ficou inoperável com efeitos 3D
<ptl> peregrinator_six: a tela fica zoada, abri bug report mas ninguém nem confirmou ainda
<peregrinator_six> ptl, aqui tá com o compiz e tudo ativado e numa boa sem stress!
<br_jh0nn1> é senhores, meu note com a 10.04 funciona tão bem, antes estava com o Kubuntu 8 alguma coisa ...
<br_jh0nn1> só mudei porque um amigo me encheu o saco
<ptl> peregrinator_six: sim, o compiz também funciona aqui perfeito
<ptl> peregrinator_six: mas os KDE Effects não :(
<ptl> estou no gnome com o compiz ativado
<peregrinator_six> ptl, to com a ATI Hadeon 4350 e sem driver propietario e usando o compiz que é uma beleza! \o/
<W0RL0CK> <br_jh0nn1>ta arrependido?
<peregrinator_six> qual Kubuntu ptl?
<ptl> o meu é Intel... Driver livre também
<ptl> peregrinator_six: 10.10
<br_jh0nn1> não .... a 10.04 é show!
<br_jh0nn1> mas queria ir para a 10.10 .... mas não consigo resolver o problema do driver e estou meio sem tempo ... as coisas andam bem corridas
<peregrinator_six> ptl, não pode emitir parecer nenhum... Não tenho o 10.10 aqui pra tirar a prova.
<peregrinator_six> mas o 10.04 Kubuntu roda com todos os efeitos no live cd!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<ptl> peregrinator_six: ah, não se preocupe, provavelmente é um bug específico para a minha placa de vídeo
<ptl> peregrinator_six: deve funcionar bem em outras placas.
<peregrinator_six> ptl, qual sua VGA...?!
<ptl> o lspci diz "Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series" mas o Xorg.0.log diz isso: Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) GM45
<peregrinator_six> um...
<ptl> acho que é um adaptador gráfico de laptop compatível com a GM45.
<W0RL0CK> oi pessoal sou eu de novo eu tava olhando aqui o arquivo que vcs me passaram e tem o meu modelo nele, mas me dis ai, eu coloco ele em um cd e executo ele é?
<W0RL0CK> pra atualizar a bios?
<ptl> você boota pelo CD
<ptl> aí deve ter um programa que te guia passo a passo pra atualizar a BIOS
<W0RL0CK> ptl valeu amigo
<W0RL0CK> vou fazer isso agora mesmo
<W0RL0CK> vamo ver o que dá
<ptl> disponha :)
<W0RL0CK> ptl so mais um detalhe eu faço essa atualização pelo windows ou poço fazer pelo ubuntu mesmo?
<peregrinator_six> Johnny_B_Goode, conseguiu desta vez...?! :P
<Johnny_B_Goode> minha net ta uma porcaria peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> Johnny_B_Goode, manda ai um solo pra gente lenda do Rock...?! :D
<Johnny_B_Goode> asuhasuhuash
<Johnny_B_Goode> to mal com minha gaita :P
<ptl> W0RL0CK: é pelo CD, ele vai bootar sem windows ou ubuntu
<ptl> você tem que pedir pro seu laptop bootar pelo CD, claro
<W0RL0CK> a ta blza entendi agora
<W0RL0CK> foi mal pela ignorancia minha
<W0RL0CK> vou sair agora pra fazer a atualizaçao ffalow
<W0RL0CK> abraço
<W0RL0CK> e valeu
<W0RL0CK> mesmo
<W0RL0CK> ate +
<W0RL0CK> depois eu volto e o pc nam morreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrr
<W0RL0CK> kkkk
<tetrix> hau
<Andson> boa noite, coloquei algumas fontes aki no ubuntu 10.10, mas no open office elas nao aparecem, alguem sabe por que?
<Andson> boa noite, coloquei algumas fontes aki no ubuntu 10.10, mas no open office elas nao aparecem, alguem sabe por que?
<Andson> ou melhor, nao aparecem em lugar nenhum
<Patricia> Andson
<Patricia> algumas pessoas estao preocupadas com coisas inuteis e nao te leu, eu estava no site so reparei agora
<Patricia> Andson, vc reiniciou o aplicativo?
<Patricia> no caso o open office
<Andson> sim, ja coloquei as fontes ha alguns dias
<Patricia> Andson em que local colocou elas?
<Andson> na pasta onde ja havia as fontes originais do sietma, ne pasta ha uma subpasta com o nome openoffice
<Andson> Patricia: usr/share/fonts/truetype
<Johnny_B_Goode> checa as permissoes das fontes Andson
<Andson> como?
<Andson> Patricia: comiow
<Andson> como?
<Andson> Johnny_B_Goode: como?
<Patricia> pera ai eu utilizo uma coisa diferente q a sua, e nao me lembro se esta na pasta certa
<Johnny_B_Goode> ls -lh
<Johnny_B_Goode> Andson: abre o terminal e da o comando ls
<Andson> agora eu abri a pasta de novo e percebi que em todas as fontes que eu coloque estao com um simbolode 'x'
<Johnny_B_Goode> ve as propriedades deças
<Johnny_B_Goode> delas
<Johnny_B_Goode> ve se vc tem acesso a leitura
<Patricia> nao seria na pasta ~/.fonts
<Johnny_B_Goode> Patricia: isso eh so pa fontes do usuario
<Johnny_B_Goode> a nao ser que ele nao queira usa-las com nenhuma outra conta
<Patricia> pq o gnome nao tenha um apps que faça isso
<Johnny_B_Goode> mas nao da pra escolher enttre fontes do sistema Patricia?
<Johnny_B_Goode> as fontes do sistema ele guarda fora da home
<Patricia> kde tem isso so instalo por ele sem erro :D
<Johnny_B_Goode> asuhasuh
<Johnny_B_Goode> ele so copia pro diretorio :P
<Johnny_B_Goode> eu tbm uso
<Johnny_B_Goode> mas pra instalar umas 1500 fontes?
<Patricia> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=14780.0
<Patricia> Johnny_B_Goode 5 000 fontes de uma vez so
<Patricia> so marcar ne
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Johnny_B_Goode> nussa demora um ano
<Andson> to voando
<Patricia> Johnny_B_Goode, nem é rapidinho
<Johnny_B_Goode> cp -rv eh bem mais rapido
<Patricia> 5 minutos no maximo
<Johnny_B_Goode> cp -rv mais rapido que papa leguas
<Patricia> Andson, da uma olhadinha no link ali
<Andson> ja vi
<xGrind> cp -rv ?
<Johnny_B_Goode> Andson: viu se ta com acesso as fonts?
<Johnny_B_Goode> ops sem o r
<Johnny_B_Goode> xGrind:
<xGrind> pra q serve? nunca vi isso
<Johnny_B_Goode> cp = copiar pelo terminal
<gbs> Patricia, patie!
<Patricia> cp = copy = copiar
<Johnny_B_Goode> :P
<xGrind> kk
<Patricia> nao sei pq nao usaram logo copy
<Johnny_B_Goode> o "v" eh so pra verbose mesmo
<Johnny_B_Goode> acho que eh mais facil de digitar Patricia
<Johnny_B_Goode> aushuas
<Patricia> talvez
<Patricia> falta de criatividade
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Johnny_B_Goode> auhsuahs
<Andson> Johnny_B_Goode: todas as q eu coloquei estao com um 'x' ao lado
<Johnny_B_Goode> Andson: vc sabe usar o terminal?
<Patricia> agora fui vou dormir
<Andson> Johnny_B_Goode: alguma scoisas
<Andson> Patricia: obrigado pela ajuda
<Andson> patricia: boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, bom dia.
<Johnny_B_Goode> entao abre ele e faz "ls -l /usr/share/fonts/truetype"
<Johnny_B_Goode> boa noite Patricia
<Andson> Johnny_B_Goode: a resposta fo imensa
<Andson> foi
<Johnny_B_Goode> copia a saida pro pastbin
<Andson> pastbin?
<Johnny_B_Goode> ou entao manda umas tres linhas dessas pra ca mesmo
<Johnny_B_Goode> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Johnny_B_Goode> Andson: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Johnny_B_Goode> Andson: cola umas tres linhas aqui mesmo
<Andson> Johnny_B_Goode: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541717/
<Andson> acerteiw
<Andson> acertei?
<Johnny_B_Goode> viu so, vc nao term permissao pra acessar as fontes
<Andson> coloquei na pasta errada?
<Johnny_B_Goode> sop quem pode ler e alterar eh o root
<Johnny_B_Goode> nao
<Johnny_B_Goode> so tem que alterar as permissoes das fontes
<Andson> como?
<Johnny_B_Goode> so um instante
<Andson> Johnny_B_Goode: ok
<Johnny_B_Goode> voltei
<Johnny_B_Goode> Andson: vc pode alterar pelo terminal
<Johnny_B_Goode> usa o comando chmod
<Johnny_B_Goode> significa change mode (trocar/alterar modo)
<rmonteiraum> buenassssssss
<Johnny_B_Goode> faz "sudo chmod -Rv 666 /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<Johnny_B_Goode> Andson: faz "sudo chmod -Rv 666 /usr/share/fonts/truetype"
<Johnny_B_Goode> buenas rmonteiraum
<Andson> ai vai alterar a permissao para todas?
<Johnny_B_Goode> sim todas nessa pasta
<Johnny_B_Goode> pra isso serveo -R = recursive, isso muda o diretorio e o conteudo
<Andson> modo de `/usr/share/fonts/truetype/freefont/FreeMonoBoldOblique.ttf' alterado para 0666 (rw-rw-rw-)
<Andson> olha ai uma das respostas
<Johnny_B_Goode> proto, tenta usa-las agora
<Andson> tenho medo de aplicar esses comando e alterar a segurança do sistema.
<Johnny_B_Goode> isso so altera as permissoes de acesso a esses arquivos
<Andson> Johnny_B_Goode: no open office agora tem menos ainda, o que eu fiz de errado?
<Johnny_B_Goode> nussa
<Johnny_B_Goode> tenta entao com 777
<Johnny_B_Goode> Andson: faz "sudo chmod -Rv 777 /usr/share/fonts/truetype"
<Andson> o que sao esse numeros?
<Johnny_B_Goode> os modos de permissao
<Johnny_B_Goode> 6= leitura e escrita = rw
<Johnny_B_Goode> 7 = leitura, escrita e execução rwx
<Johnny_B_Goode> 1 = so execução, x
<Andson> Johnny_B_Goode: sudo chmod -Rv 777 /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<Andson> opa
<Andson> modo de `/usr/share/fonts/truetype/upckl.ttf' alterado para 0777 (rwxrwxrwx)
<Johnny_B_Goode> agora vai la e ve se deu certo?
<Andson> agora estao todas as originaism mas as novas nada ainda
<Johnny_B_Goode> nussa, tenta em outro aplicativo
<Andson> mas eu preciso dessas fontes  é pro open office
<peregrinator_six> W0RL0CK, e ai, sucesso com a bios...?!
<Johnny_B_Goode> Andson: mas se elas funcionarem em outro aplicativo o problema pode ser com o openoffice
<Andson> Johnny_B_Goode: aaaaa, ok
<Johnny_B_Goode> peregrinator_six: perdeu o sono rsrs
<peregrinator_six> Johnny_B_Goode, quem...?!
<Andson> nao tenho outro programa para testar
<Johnny_B_Goode> nussa Andson, qualquer um
<Johnny_B_Goode> tenta mudar a fonte do terminal
<Andson> o unico que da pra escolher a fonte e o open office
<Johnny_B_Goode> abr o gimp
<Johnny_B_Goode> e tenta adicionar um texto a uma imagem ou algo do tipo
<Johnny_B_Goode> tenta mudar as fontes do sistema em aparencia
<Pskol> pesquisa ai tem uns comandos de terminal q vc faz pra adicionar fontes
<Johnny_B_Goode> Pskol: ele adicionou, mas tava com as permissoes de acesso so pro root
<Johnny_B_Goode> Andson: vc reiniciou o openoffice?
<Andson> sim
<W0RL0CK> peregrinator_six sim amigao
<W0RL0CK> peregrinator_six sim amigao
<Andson> Johnny_B_Goode: pro sistema tambem nao aparece
<peregrinator_six> W0RL0CK, e ai, tudo funcionando beleza agora...!?
<W0RL0CK> peregrinator_six sim
<peregrinator_six> ótimo!
<W0RL0CK> tudo na santa paz
<W0RL0CK> cara valeu mesmo
<Johnny_B_Goode> nussa Andson, perae que vou ve uma coisa aqui
<Andson> Johnny_B_Goode: ok, obrigado
<W0RL0CK> quando disse que vcs são feras, é pq vcs são ferAS
<W0RL0CK> mesmo
<peregrinator_six> ptl, obrigado pela ajuda ao W0RL0CK! :D
<W0RL0CK> obrigado + uma vez a todos
<W0RL0CK> bom amigos do ubuntu brasil, valeu pela ajuda, a gora vou ter que ir, amanha voltarei, voltei so pra agradecer vcs
<peregrinator_six> W0RL0CK, até hoje então!
<W0RL0CK> ate
<W0RL0CK> kk
<W0RL0CK> fui
<peregrinator_six> W0RL0CK, bom dia!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> seja muito bem vindo!
<Isis> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Johnny_B_Goode, já que vc não mandu nenhum sole de guitarra eu vou puchar o carango pra garagem!
<peregrinator_six> Isis, bom dia. :)
<Isis> alguem sabe me dizer o comando para ver se meu computador suporta 64bits
<Johnny_B_Goode> asuhasuh
<Isis> kkkkk verdade
<vitorlobo> Isis: boa noite
<Johnny_B_Goode> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<peregrinator_six> Johnny_B_Goode, fala ai o comando!
<Johnny_B_Goode> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<vitorlobo> dia >.<
<Isis> valeu
<Johnny_B_Goode> por nada
<vitorlobo> Isis: q idade vc tem? quero perguntar teu curso na verdade
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> EngSkeeter: bem q eu tava desconfiado q essa malandragem vinha de algum lugar
<vitorlobo> esse nick estranho ae
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauhaa
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, desencorporou man...?! 0o
<EngSkeeter> asuhasuhas
<EngSkeeter> poise
<EngSkeeter> Andson: minhas fontes estao em /usr/local/share/fonts/ elas tem um diretorio pra cada letra que começa o nome delas
<peregrinator_six> é por isso que esse Johnny não sabe nem mandar um solinho de guitarra... Safado plageador de nick name de difunto...! :P AUSHUASHUAHSUAHSUAHSUAH
<Andson> entao terei q move-las?
<EngSkeeter> Andson: tipo usr/local/share/fonts/a/ahronbd.ttf
<Isis> qual linha ele me confirma se e 64 bits?
<EngSkeeter> asuhasuh
<EngSkeeter> Andson: provavelmente
<Andson> aki tambem , nao tinha reparado
<ubuntuRN> galera instalei o ubuntu mais nao consigo colocar minha placa de tv pra funcionar alguem ajuda ai?sou leigo nao sei como usar os codigos!
<EngSkeeter> :P
<peregrinator_six> Isis, "model name" sem aspas!
<Andson> EngSkeeter: vou testar com uma delas
<EngSkeeter> isso Andson
<EngSkeeter> ubuntuRN: qual o modelo?
<ubuntuRN> kword plus tv
<Isis> peregrinator_six: obrigado
<Andson> andson@andson-NoteBook:~$ sudo nautilus [sudo] password for andson:  Initializing nautilus-gdu extension  ** (nautilus:4198): WARNING **: Failed to get the current CK session: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.GeneralError: Unable to lookup session information for process '4198'  (nautilus:4198): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but
<Andson> EngSkeeter: algo estranho aki no  terminal
<EngSkeeter> ubuntuRN: tenta com o Mplayer mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=352:height=288:device=/dev/video0 -fps 30
<Isis> alguem ai tem notebook toshiba da serie u505 com ubuntu instalado?
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter, é para instalar isso?
<EngSkeeter> ele nao chama a interface pelo terminal pq eh outro usuario Andson
<Isis> to com uns problemas com o cooler que ta fogo literalmente
<ptl> agora que vi
<peregrinator_six> ptl, oq ue..?!
<EngSkeeter> vc ja tem o mplayer instalado ubuntuRN?
<ptl> Isis: você também? seu laptop é acer aspire?
<peregrinator_six> Isis, qual o seu sistema..?!
<ptl> peregrinator_six: alguém me chamou
<Andson> mas aki so tem um usuario
<ptl> peregrinator_six: a janelinha ficou vermelha
<ptl> não vi quem era
<peregrinator_six> ptl, tranquilidade primo!
<Isis> ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> :)
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter,vou verificar
<ptl> primo?
<peregrinator_six> Isis, ?
<Isis> ptl: toshiba
<peregrinator_six> Isis, ubuntu qual...?!
<peregrinator_six> 10.04?
<peregrinator_six> 10.10???
<Isis> peregrinator_six: 10.10
<peregrinator_six> ptl, mais um!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<ptl> Isis: tem um bug relacionado a gerenciamento de energia no kernel 2.6.35 adotado pelo ubuntu 10.10
<Isis> achei que iria resolver o problema mas nada
<ptl> Isis: tratamos disso agora mesmo... você está com a sua BIOS atualizada?
<Isis> mas nos outros tambem nao funcionava
<Isis> ptl: iii falou grego
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter, mplayer para gnome?
<Isis> ptl: como faço para atualizar
<EngSkeeter> ele eh pra qualquer um ubuntuRN
<ptl> Isis: tem que ir na página do fabricante e ver o suporte pra isso...
<ptl> Isis: a BIOS é o firmware do seu laptop... ainda é grego pra ti?
<ubuntuRN> pq tem um aqui no central de programas e ta com esse nome ai
<Isis> ptl: sim
<EngSkeeter> pode ser ubuntuRN
<peregrinator_six> !bios
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'bios' not found
<Isis> ptl: nao sei como atualizar
<Andson> EngSkeeter: vc ta aki todos os dias?
<Andson> vou deixar pra amanha
<EngSkeeter> quasse sempre Andson
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter, estou instalando
<Andson> como joohny?
<Andson> EngSkeeter: como joohny?
<ptl> Isis: então, só na página do fabricante mesmo, o cara que tinha esse problema mais cedo tinha um acer aspire
<Isis> ptl: mas e so atualizar a bios que resolve
<peregrinator_six> thls, \o/
<thls> =)
<peregrinator_six> ei ai primo...?!
<peregrinator_six> thls, bom dia.
<peregrinator_six> thls, e ai, conseguiu...?!
<thls> falta apenas 1 detalhe que vou fazer agora peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> eita nossa...
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter, tente abrir apareceu isso e ficou a tela chuviscando
<ptl> Isis: não é certo, mas há uma boa chance de resolver
<peregrinator_six> thls, esse ano ainda...?! :P
<thls> uhauhauha =P
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrs
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter, Erro ao abrir VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<thls> vou tomar um café
<thls> ja volto
<EngSkeeter> Andson: compia todas as tuas fontes para ~/.fontes
<Luds> Boa noite, galera!
<Andson> onde fica  ~  ?
<peregrinator_six> Luds, bom dia.
<EngSkeeter> ubuntuRN: instala o xawtv
<EngSkeeter> isso eh suas home Andson, pode digitar assim mesmo
<Luds> Estou com um problema com minhas chaves de assinatura dos repositórios, alguém pode me ajudar?
<EngSkeeter> ~ = /home/anderson
<Andson> EngSkeeter: ok
<peregrinator_six> Luds, deve ser quebra no repo que vc tá usando...
<peregrinator_six> Luds, muda ele e esperimenta...?!
<EngSkeeter> Andson: vc pode fazer pelo nautilus tbm
<Andre_Gondim> Luds, cola em um paste a saída do erro
<Isis> ptl: e isso ? http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/modelContent.jsp?ct=DL&os=&category=&moid=2442653&rpn=PSU82U&modelFilter=U505-S2965WH&selCategory=2756709&selFamily=1073768663
<Luds> peregrinator_six, já mudei, continua a mesma coisa. Então fui dar uma olhada nas chaves no Synaptic, e não achei nenhuma listada.
<Andson> EngSkeeter: na pasta home so tem uma pasta com meu nome, mas nao pasta com nome fonts
<peregrinator_six> Luds, tá com Andre_Gondim
<peregrinator_six> Luds, faz o que ele tá lhe pedindo...
<ptl> Isis: isso mesmo... Veja que tem uma linha com a "BIOS", você precisa baixar essa linha (veja se o modelo do seu laptop é um daqueles mesmo)
<Andre_Gondim> Luds, vai no Terminal e digita sudo apt-get update e mostra o erro em um paste
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter, depois de instalar é so abrir ou tem alguma configuração?
<Luds> Blz, colo aqui mesmo?
<ptl> ACPI Flash BIOS version 2.50 for Satellite/SatPro U500/U505 PSU52/5E/82/83/8C(v2.50; 06-08-2010; 4.34M)
<Andre_Gondim> !paste | Luds
<ubottu-br> Luds: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<EngSkeeter> dentro da pasta com seu nome Andre_Gondim
<xGrind> !xfce
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'xfce' not found
<EngSkeeter> dentro da pasta com seu nome Andson
<xGrind> ¬¬
<Luds> Ok, não sabia. Vou fazer.
<EngSkeeter> foi mal Andre_Gondim
<Andre_Gondim> EngSkeeter, ;)
<Isis> ptl: U505-S2965WH
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; tava la traduzindo o manual do ubuntu agora pouco. muita coisa pra traduzir ainda ne?
<Andson> so há as pastas documentos, imagen, musicas...
<EngSkeeter> cara quase neunhuma, mas tem um programa bem melhor que esse, so nao me lembro ubuntuRN
<Luds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541723/
<Andson> EngSkeeter: so há as pastas documentos, imagens, musicas...
<Luds> é isso?
<EngSkeeter> Andson: as pastas que começam com . sao ocultas
<EngSkeeter> .fontes
<Andson> aaaaa
<thls> xGrind, traduz o livro
<thls> 	
<thls> Linux Kernel in a Nutshell
<peregrinator_six> Luds, sim!
<thls> para mim por favor
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter, continua sem aparecer nada
<thls> uhIUAHIUAHA
<EngSkeeter> Andson: as pastas que começam com . sao ocultas
<thls> ;\
<EngSkeeter> .fontes
<Andson> EngSkeeter: ok
<Andre_Gondim> Luds, vou ver, eraí
<EngSkeeter> ubuntuRN: vou ver aqui um programa legal
<Andson> EngSkeeter: como vou abri-la?
<Luds> Andre_Gondim, blz!
<thls> alguem ai ja usou ou usa a placa rtl8187 wireless com drive nativo numa boa?
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter, ja tentei esses q vc mandou e o tvtime tmb,mais nenhum funciona
<Andre_Gondim> Luds, você vai fazer o seguinte sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys chave_com_erro
<EngSkeeter> ubuntuRN: eh que tem que configurar os canais
<Luds> Andre_Gondim, blz, entendi.
<EngSkeeter> ubuntuRN: ele abra como se nao tivesse com antena?
<Andre_Gondim> Luds, em cada uma das quatro e depois faz um sudo apt-get update e me diz
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter,sou leigo vc nao quer entrar aqui no meu pc e fazer isso pramim nao?me ajude ai estou desde ontem nessa batalha
<EngSkeeter> Andson: vc pode fazer crtl+h ou copiar pleo terminal
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter,fica chuviscado
<Andson> EngSkeeter: ok
<EngSkeeter> sua placa eh analogia certo?
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter, sim
<EngSkeeter> copiou Andson?/
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter,ai coloquei o cabo de tv acabo nela
<EngSkeeter> poise, vc usa kde ou gnome? ubuntuRN
<EngSkeeter> a ta, mais facil ubuntuRN
<EngSkeeter> qual o canal que tu usa na tua tv pra acessar a tv a cabo?
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter,rapaz sou leigo não sei nem pra onde vai isso,so sei q no ruwindows ela funcionava
<Luds> Andre_Gondim, OK, parece que deu tudo certo. Valeu mesmo.
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter, a placa é kworld plus tv analog lite pci
<Andre_Gondim> Luds, ;)
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<Andre_Gondim> Luds, tinha essa dica no meu blog heheh
<Andre_Gondim> http://andregondim.eti.br/2010/10/corrigindo-erro-gpg-httpextras-ubuntu-com-maverick/
<EngSkeeter> a entrada eh AV ou coaxial?
<Luds> Andre_Gondim, eu procurei no google, aí quando retornou o link do seu blog pensei 'estou salvo', mas não encontrei quando abri. :P
<Andson> EngSkeeter: nao tem pasta .fonts,  a unica com ''F''' é fonconfig
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter, http://www.google.com.br/imgres?imgurl=http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb135/fabriciosilv/7134d.jpg&imgrefurl=http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-142666139-placa-de-captura-e-sintonizador-de-tv-fm-kworld-7134se-pci-_JM&usg=__Zn-Yvkl8D7ixPil-uYoOuENhfeg=&h=256&w=320&sz=32&hl=pt-br&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=8P_b5IyilZYzLM:&tbnh=135&tbnw=173&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dplus%2Btv%2Banalog%2Blite%2Bpci%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dpt-br%26sa%3
<Andre_Gondim> Luds,  ;)
<EngSkeeter> Andson: cria a pasta .fontes
<Andson> EngSkeeter: ok
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter, desculpa é essa http://www.google.com.br/imgres?imgurl=http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb135/fabriciosilv/7134e.jpg&imgrefurl=http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-142666139-placa-de-captura-e-sintonizador-de-tv-fm-kworld-7134se-pci-_JM&usg=__6KQls7Dd32ewwGwGz-WvYNvy63Y=&h=345&w=210&sz=29&hl=pt-br&start=23&zoom=1&tbnid=I390Z2Mr6S_cHM:&tbnh=164&tbnw=100&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dkworld%2Bplus%2Btv%2Banalog%2Bpci%2Bpvr-tv
<EngSkeeter> certo ubuntuRN, to vendo aqui
<EngSkeeter> Andson: funfou?
<EngSkeeter> ubuntuRN: alevt, nxtvepg
<EngSkeeter> eu uso esses ai
<Andson> EngSkeeter: to movendo
<EngSkeeter> Andson: vc ta movendo todas do diretorio anterior?
<EngSkeeter> se for nao faça isso
<EngSkeeter> algumas o sistema precisa e ele busca la
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter, é pra instalar um desse ai?
<Andson> nao, to copiando da partiçao do rwindows
<EngSkeeter> ubuntuRN: os dois, um precisa do outro pra ficar legal
<EngSkeeter> a ta Andson
<Andson> EngSkeeter: no open office nada
<Andson> EngSkeeter: axo q vou deixar pra amanha
<EngSkeeter> tss eu tbm Andson
<EngSkeeter> to morrendo de sono
<EngSkeeter> ubuntuRN: amanha eu tento ver isso pra ti
<Andson> EngSkeeter: valeu pela ajuda
<EngSkeeter> por nada
<EngSkeeter> boa noite!
<Andson> EngSkeeter: vc entra sempre com esse nick?
<EngSkeeter> normalmente Andson
<ubuntuRN> EngSkeeter, valeu muito obrigado pela atenção
<Andson> EngSkeeter: ok
<Andson> EngSkeeter: ate mais
<EngSkeeter> por nada ubuntuRN
<Luds> Valeu galera pela ajuda. Vou saindo, até mais.
<vitorlobo> flws
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: rapai tenho conhecido cada princesa pena q tudo gaúcha la do mato grosso
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> ai ai
<Isis> pessoal existe alguma maneira de regular a temperatura a qual o cooler aciona no proc
<vitorlobo> Isis: n sei ao certo mas...se vc tiver usando sistema 64 sendo q o hardware suporta apenas 32, ele aquece mais
<vitorlobo> Isis: além disso, temperatura acredito tenha haver com ou problema tecnico, ou defeito na bios
<edenc> vitorlobo: é impossível rodar um sistema de 64 bits num hardware de 32 bits, se é isso que você tá falando
<vitorlobo> edenc: possível é...tanto é q ja vi...mas o tanto de merda q deu ..
<vitorlobo> no caso
<vitorlobo> o windows
<edenc> não, não é possível
<vitorlobo> entao to ficando doido
<vitorlobo> pq q eu vi
<vitorlobo> eu ví
<edenc> as instruções em código de máquina de 64 bits simplesmente não cabem nos registradores de um processador de 32 bits
<vitorlobo> sim mas couberam
<edenc> não, não cabe
<vitorlobo> cheio de pau mas couberam
<vitorlobo> nao cabe mas couberam
<edenc> vitorlobo: você tá de sacanagem?
<vitorlobo> tô
<vitorlobo> :P
 * vitorlobo rindo
<edenc> ah bom
<vitorlobo> tava perando a pergunta
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<edenc> meu senso de humor tá um pouco desvirtuado a essa hora da noite
<vitorlobo> é...agora sim
<vitorlobo> vc deve ta cagando com o laptop
<vitorlobo> tenso
<edenc> cagando 32 bits
<edenc> porque 64 não cabe ;)
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Isis> po nao e isso o problema e que no ruindows o cooler funciona mas no ubuntu aquece muito
<vitorlobo> Isis: qto vai a temperatura ai?
<edenc> Isis: é o acpi, pera que vou achar o comando exato pra ajustar
<vitorlobo> quando minha bios tava ruim
<vitorlobo> ia a 99 graus
<vitorlobo> e desligava
<Isis> pesquisei algumas coisas sobre mexer em /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ0
<vitorlobo> estranho pq pelo default
<vitorlobo> ja era pra estar regulado
<Isis> agora 65 mas costuma ficar bem mais quente
<Isis> e começa a travar tudo
<Isis> edenc: bele
<edenc> sorte tu não ter fritado a cpu ainda
<Isis> edenc: por isso a preocupaçao
<vitorlobo> Isis: qual a temperatura q ta dando ai?
<Isis> 65 70
<vitorlobo> foda hein
<edenc> merda, esqueci o comando e não encontro
<vitorlobo> Isis: http://www.chavao.net/linux/temperaturas-altas-do-processador-no-ubuntu/
<Isis> edenc: nada?
<edenc> Isis: acho que achei
<edenc> Isis: você tem um /etc/fancontrol ?
<Isis> nao
<edenc> Isis: instala o pacote lm-sensors
<Isis> ja ta instalado
<edenc> hm
<edenc> Isis: qual versão do ubuntu?
<Isis> 10.10
<edenc> Isis: tem um comando "sensors"?
<Isis> sim
<edenc> roda
<edenc> e faz nopaste da saída
<Isis> edenc: http://pastebin.com/wJbwHJZd
<edenc> Isis: taí o teu problema
<edenc> high = +90.0°C
<edenc> era pra estar em 60 C
<edenc> ou algo assim
<Isis> edenc: e como conserto isso
<thls> joga um balde de gelo em cima do seu pc
<edenc> pera
<Isis> thls: kkkkkkkkk
<Isis> to quase fazendo isso
<Isis> como faço pra editar o grub no 10.10 onde e o arquivo tipo /boot/grub....
<edenc> Isis: sudo pwmconfig
<edenc> eu tive esse problema com ventoínha uma vez, não lembro direito o que precisa fazer
<Isis> edenc: /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<edenc> Isis: sudo sensors-detect
<Isis> como faço para alterar no grub o acpi
<edenc> acho que não dá pra fazer isso no grub
<edenc> o pwmconfig vai criar uma configuração pro fancontrol
<Isis> edenc: http://www.chavao.net/linux/temperaturas-altas-do-processador-no-ubuntu/              olha ai
<Isis> so que e do 9.10 nao sei onde fica o diretorio no 10.10
<edenc> Isis: você rodou o sensors-detect?
<Isis> edenc: Monitoring programs won't work until the needed modules are
<Isis> loaded. You may want to run '/etc/init.d/module-init-tools start'
<Isis> to load them.
<Isis> ops foi mal galera
<Isis> sem e no final apareceu isso ai em cima
<edenc> ok
<edenc> roda isso também
<edenc> depois roda: sudo sensors -s
<edenc> depois tenta de novo: sudo pwmconfig
<Isis> edenc: Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start module-init-tools
<Isis> module-init-tools stop/waiting
<Isis> edenc: olha ai o que apareceu
<edenc> ok, roda os outros dois
<Isis> edenc: /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<edenc> bah
<edenc> é, não sei o que fazer agora, isso funciona aqui comigo
<Isis> vc nao sabe onde edita o grub
<edenc> não
<edenc> mas podemos descobrir
<Paulo_Carvalho> é impressionante como sempre tá cheia esta sala
<Paulo_Carvalho> vídeo-aula cinalerra
<Paulo_Carvalho> http://dominandocinelerra.wordpress.com/2010/12/10/automacao-de-projetor-e-camera-utilizando-multiplas-pistas/
<ptl> asala?
<ptl> sala?
<ptl> bom dia
<std> bom dia
<folksilva> Bom dia!
<Patricia> Bom dia
<adorilson> Patricia, bom dia
<ptl> B o M   d I a,   C o M o   V a I   a   S u A   t I a   T o M a N d O   B a N h O   d E   b A c I a   N a   Á g U a   F r I a   E m B a I x O   D a   P i A   c H u P a N d O   m E l A n C i A?
 * ptl modo miguxo ativado!!! Falando em /me pra anunciar!!
<Patricia|away> ptl eu estava ate com um "bom dia" mas vc começa ler as asneiras e babaquice ja perde o dia, desculpe pela demora
<ptl> Patricia|away: seu bom humor realmente ilumina o dia! :D
<ptl> Relaxa!
<SuBmUnDo> :)
<ptl> Não há nada como uma brincadeira de manhã.
<Patricia|away> nao da :S
<gabezao> a Patricia|away ta nervosa
<ptl> Que nem aquela vez que impliquei com o SuBmUnDo
<ptl> chamei ele de SuJiSmUnDo
<ptl> nem conhecia ele
<ptl> ficou nervosão!
<Patricia|away> gabezao nao, é diferente
<SuBmUnDo> eu nao quando?
<ptl> lembra disso, SuBmUnDo?
<ptl> não lembra?
<ptl> será que não foi você?
<SuBmUnDo> rapz nao lembro hehehehehhe
 * ptl tá doidão
<gabezao> Patricia|away, me explica então.
<SuBmUnDo> acho q nao
<Patricia|away> vou tentar resumir
<ptl> Digaê!
<Patricia|away> algumas pessoas perde tanto tempo falando de um assunto "X"em vez de pensar em coisas boas melhores, para sei la ajuduar alguem ja q nao esta fazendo nada ¬¬, isso ajudaria a tornar alguma coisa melhor, mas nao elas ficam como se fosse a idade da pedra :S  /quit, to saindo
<gabezao> Patricia|away,
<gabezao> e vc perde tempo respondendo
<ptl> Pessoas que ao invés de colaborar pra situação melhorar, ficam só resmungando pelos cantos ou sendo "mãos curtas"? É isso, Patricia|away?
<gabezao> ou seja...
<gabezao> ta na mesma
<gabezao> OHEAHOEAHOAEHO
<pqatsi> o loco
<pqatsi> voces se matam por muito pouco
<gabezao> EOHAHOEAHOAEHOAE
<pqatsi> povo mal humorado
<gabezao> eu to rindo
<gabezao> OEHAHOEAHOEAOHEHO
<pqatsi> depois sou eu
<gabezao> a Patricia|away deve ter ido salvar o mundo!
<gabezao> Ja que ela ajuda todo mundo é sempre util
<gabezao> sempre pre disposta...
<ptl> ironia
<gabezao> fica até de madrugada distribuindo sopão na rua
<gabezao> de dia acorda pra dar aula de comunidade carente
<gabezao> !!!
<gabezao> OHEAHOE
<ptl> pqatsi: estou acordado direto, ainda não consigo dormir
<ptl> pqatsi: aquela efedrina me ferrou, já vomitei umas vezes essa madrugada
<ptl> mas também, né? eu pedi
<ptl> comi meu quilinho de frango.
<ptl> e, lógico, estudei sed
<bino> bom dia
<ptl> bommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm dia!
<Patricia> gbs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/541850/
<Patricia> errei onde?
<Patricia> gbs, achei , ate bjos
<ptl> Patricia: mainnn está com 3 "n" e a variável x está em maiúsculas na linha 5
<Patricia> sim sim
<Patricia> p = &X:
<Patricia> p = &x;
<ptl> e é stdio.h e não studio.h
<ptl> :P
<Patricia> e etem mais srsrsr
<josue> bom dia
<josue> pinguinsada
<ptl> tem sim
<Guevara> dia
<Patricia> josue bom dia
<alanteixeira> bom dia pessoal
<josue> Guevara dia
<ptl> consertei
<Guevara> ola josue
<josue> Patricia dia
<Patricia> :)
<ptl> http://pastebin.com/tfkTdXYx
<josue> alan dia
<Patricia> eu ja fiz isso
<Patricia> srrssr
<josue> ola
<folksilva> Olá pessoal
<folksilva> sou novo aqui
<Guevara> ráu
<folksilva> e estou tentando criar a minha pagina na wiki
<folksilva> do ubuntu-br
<Patricia> ---> jumla + photoshop = indo ate o windows :D
<folksilva> mas num vai
<folksilva> quando eu salvo as alterações
<folksilva> diz que eu não posso alterar as ACLs
<folksilva> hehe
<folksilva> me ignorem
<folksilva> consegui
 * ptl ignora folksilva!
<gabezao> folksilva,
<gabezao> me pass aai
<gabezao> deixa eu ver
<folksilva> minha página no wiki?
<folksilva> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/LuizSilva
<gabezao> massa folksilva
<folksilva> ou
<gabezao> nunca usei fedora 14.
<gabezao> ;C
<folksilva> alguém sabe algum argumento
<folksilva> pra convencer um tiozão
<folksilva> a usar pelo menos uma vez ubuntu
<folksilva> meu chefe usa desde criança o windows
<folksilva> já tentei de tudo pra traze ele pro nosso lado
<gabezao> e pq vc quer q ele use ubuntu?
<gabezao> MAS PQ?
<folksilva> ele é muito soda
<gabezao> heahoaeeoh
<folksilva> programa mó rápido
<folksilva> mau da pra ver os dedos dele teclando
<folksilva> hehehe
<gabezao> mas então
<folksilva> manja de mono
<gabezao> ele trampa bem com windows
<folksilva> que dizer .net
<folksilva> bem
<gabezao> não entendi sua implicancia com o windows
<gabezao> ;/
<folksilva> não é uma implicancia
<ptl> implicância?
<ptl> Windows é software proprietário imposto que vem em toda máquina que se compra, quase sem opção
<folksilva> só achei que se ele ajuda-se a nossa comunidade ia ser uma boa
<ptl> foi enfiado na goela abaixo de toda a sociedade por práticas monopolistas e predatórias de uma empresa que age em parte na ilegalidade e contra a sociedade
<ptl> é a representação máximo no mundo da tecnologia de como as pessoas se comportam como cordeirinhos, entregam sua liberdade e direitos em troca de um pouquinho de comodidade desinformada.
<ptl> e você chama as objeções ao Windows de implicância?
<gabezao> então você nao toma coca..
<gabezao> então nao come nada
<gabezao> por toda empresa tem coisa por baixo do pano
<gabezao> hahahhaa
<folksilva> eitcha
<folksilva> joguei fósforo no galão de gasolina
<folksilva> heheh
<gabezao> OAEHOAEHOAEHOEHOAHOEAHOAEHOAEHOE
<gabezao> BOAAAA
<gabezao> ohaehoehoe
<ptl> gabezao: mas é bem diferente o grau em que as empresas fazem isso. A microsoft é o que é por causa de seu jogo sujo, inclusive. E ela tem orgulho disso e não esconde,
<gabezao> qual o jogo sujo?
<ptl> O pior é isso, a sociedade deixar não somente o vilão vencer, mas celebrar que vence.
<gabezao> nem manjo ;/
<ptl> Bom... Aí sim é história de dar pano pra manga
<ptl> eu vou tomar banho
<ptl> tem livros sobre isso...
<ptl> no google você acha fácil
<folksilva> tem até um filme
<folksilva> Piratas do vale do silício
<ptl> ah, mas aí é romanceado
<folksilva> no final o Bill Gates termina falando:
<ptl> muito do roteiro é feito pra dar mais impacto, mudando a história real
<folksilva> Eu queria roubar primeiro
<folksilva> hehehe
<ptl> e ainda por cima, um filme focaliza personagens, não em análises históricas ou econômicas
<ptl> então o grosso disso se perde
<gabezao> bom, não tenho nada contra windows
<gabezao> se ele atende suas necessidades
<gabezao> eu acho que deveria usalo.
<gabezao> e deixar que as pessoas usem...
<folksilva> eu também uso windows
<folksilva> no virtualbox
<gabezao> folksilva,
<gabezao> massa seu blog
<folksilva> valeu
<gabezao> alguem sabe um editor html pra linux? um simples mesmo..
<folksilva> eu uso o comodo edit
<ptl> gabezao: basicamente, é a isso que me oponho. Softwares não são apenas ferramentas neutras, elas têm aspecto social e principalmente abstrato (são informação). A ética no trato disso é essencial tanto para os indivíduos quando para a sociedade. Não vivemos num vácuo moral.
<folksilva> mas quando preciso editar algo mais rápido
<ptl> gabezao: WYSIWYG ou orientado a tags?
<folksilva> uso o geany
<ptl> WYSIWYG tem o mozilla composer, o próprio openoffice, o komodo-edit
<ptl> orientado a tags tem o bluefish e quase qualquer editor-texto um pouco mais poderoso: vim, kate, jedit, etc.
<gabezao> Mas quando você tem essa NECESSIDADE de manipular a informação, use o que mais sua NECESSIDADE precisa...
<gabezao> você sabe oq o google faz com suas informaçoes? :p
<ptl> gabezao: mas então, é justamente isso, a gente tem que se importar com isso, com o impacto que causa aos outros. Esse é o fundamento de toda a ética: evitar prejudicar outras pessoas.
<ptl> Além disso, a necessidade não é um valor absoluto, ela depende de um contexto, e é preciso analisá-la nesse contexto...
<ptl> Falar disso de modo geral é um tanto quanto abstrato, o melhor seria citar casos mais concretos.
<ptl> Pra avançar um pouco nas conclusões, a filosofia do software livre diz muito disso: fazer software livre é ético, fazer software proprietário - ou seja, impedir o acesso à informação - não.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso fica mais para empatia...  Ética é não tanto pelo que se faz as outros e sim sobre o que os outros esperam que você faça.  De qualquer forma ética e mora são conceitos subjetivos...
<EduardeCalibal> Agora sou bem subversivo no quesito acesso a informação.
<ptl> Se eu acho software livre ético e software proprietário anti-ético, não posso recomendar que alguém use, ou aceitar que a sociedade incentive o software proprietário.
<EduardeCalibal> Sou meio como um pirata.  Saqueando.  :D
<ptl> Mas a Microsoft não é uma empresa ruim somente por fazer software proprietário. Tem muito mais coisas que ela faz que já em 1996 fizeram com que eu me despedisse dos produtos dela.
<ptl> Eu não cheguei a usar nem o windows 98. Abandonei na época do Windows 95.
<gabezao> mas que faz a etica não é o software e sim as pessoas que usam então... não seria?
<EduardeCalibal> Esse foi radical...  Usava qual sistema na época do 98?
<ptl> EduardeCalibal: moral é um conceito não subjetivo, mas relativo. Ética, pelo menos a proposta, é ser universal - ética de nada vale se não for universal.
<EduardeCalibal> Moral é um conceito subjetivo...  Assim como a verdade, ética e afins.
<ptl> EduardeCalibal: comecei com Slackware, mas aí mudei pra conectiva
<ptl> Não é subjetivo
<EduardeCalibal> São conceitos da cabeça das pessoas, sensíveis a sociedade da época.
<ptl> é relativo. é diferente.
<ptl> Isso a torna relativa
<ptl> não subjetiva
<ptl> existem exercícios objetivos em ética
<EduardeCalibal> Uma coisa objetiva precisa ser medida.
<ptl> pontuada
<ptl> é até uma matéria de faculdades de direito
<EduardeCalibal> Você consegue medir a ética de uma pessoa?
<ptl> de todo modo
<ptl> e é medida
<ptl> Se você tiver acesso a tudo que essa pessoa pode fazer, sim
<EduardeCalibal> Você sabe dizer se A é melhor que B?
<ptl> é disso que trata a matéria "Ética" da filosofia
<ptl> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Não pode por números nas pessoas.
<ptl> Nunca leu?
<EduardeCalibal> Isso é ditatura moral.
<ptl> Não
<ptl> é a própria proposta da ética
<ptl> Um conceito a ser adotado universalmente.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso é tão ditatorial quando as licenças de softwares proprietários...
<ptl> e a Moral é a parte relativa da ética
<ptl> De onde você tirou isso, EduardeCalibal?
<ptl> Tem alguma referência?
<folksilva> Nossa, como eu amo a filosofia
<folksilva> acho que vou gostar de ficar nesse canal todo dia
<folksilva> heheh
<ptl> É a mesma coisa que falar que leis são ditatoriais... Não tem sentido
<ptl> Bom
<ptl> vou lá tomar meu banho
<ptl> :)
<ptl> falou.
<EduardeCalibal> Não esta nos livros o que falei...
<EduardeCalibal> Filosofia é a base de toda a ciência.
<ptl> Mas acho que antes de fazer declarações ousadas, EduardeCalibal, pode valer a pena ver o que autores consagrados têm a dizer sobre o assunto.
<EduardeCalibal> Todas as disciplinas emanam dela.
<ptl> Talvez seus argumentos já sejam explorados nessas obras.
<EduardeCalibal> A ideia é ler e usar de referência e não usar isso como modo de vida.
<ptl> Bom, se você acha que não tem a aprender, me recolho. Vou lá tomar meu banho.
<EduardeCalibal> Tudo que não é objetivo é subjetivo.  Se não pode por em números...  Mas não esta errado por ser subjetivo, apenas não é objetivo.
<EduardeCalibal> ptl, não ponha palavras em minha boca...
<EduardeCalibal> Esse argumento do "acha que não precisa aprender" é tipicamente usado por radicais.
<EduardeCalibal> Todos os pontos são válidos, mesmo os que não gosta de ouvir.
<EduardeCalibal> Gosto de ver todas as possibilidades apenas.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o software livre é ótimo por ser uma opção e não uma obrigação, ter todas essas opções a mão é a melhor coisa que já tive contato.
<EduardeCalibal> Só para completar, leis são ditatoriais, elas tiram direitos para manter a ordem.  Onde todas as leis são cumpridas a força se chama ditadura.
<EduardeCalibal> Onde não a leis é a Anarquia.
<EduardeCalibal> A anarquia é utópica, por que cada um deve saber o que deve fazer e não deixar de fazer.
<EduardeCalibal> É uma ditadura auto imposta.
<EduardeCalibal> Democracia é aceitar uma certa perda de liberdade (de escolhas) para manter uma certa ordem...
<EduardeCalibal> Se pensar em tudo isso verá que são coisas subjetivas (ordem, direito, liberdade, justiça)
<ptl> democracia é outra coisa, não é o mesmo que ética
<ptl> ética vem da moralidade e é supostamente a parte universal dela.
<ptl> todos temos um instinto moral. Assim como temos um instinto físico, instinto biológico e tudo o mais (a psicologia explica mais isso).
<ptl> Como na física instintiva em que não consideramos os efeitos da relatividade ou mesmo do atrito em certas configurações, a nossa moral instintiva pode estar errada.
<ptl> Portanto é preciso estudá-la para atingir o objetivo que imputamos à moral e à ética.
<ptl> algumas conclusões acabarão sendo auto-instintivas, mas mesmo assim levarão ao bem comum.
<ptl> Voltando ao software livre, a filosofia do software livre diz claramente: software livre é ético, software proprietário não é.
<ptl> Se você acredita em ética, deve acreditar que o que não é ético deve ser minimizado ao máximo - que é o mesmo que dizer eliminado!
<ptl> Logo, sim, eu acredito que o software proprietário deveria se extingüir.
<folksilva> concordo
<folksilva> acho que cobrar pelo acesso a informação
<folksilva> devia ser acusado como um crime
<folksilva> aos direitos humanos
<danielsouzat> Ich bin a pirat!
<danielsouzat> Informação, cultura, pertence ao povo.
<ptl> não é bem isso... o problema não é o 'cobrar' em si mas impedir o acesso e modificação...
<danielsouzat> E deve circular livremente.
<Tardochi> so um parentes aqui ptl, ética não tem nada a ver com Moral, a moral é o ensino por castigo, roubou foi preso, foi mal menino não ganha presente, é como ensinar um cachorro com biscoitos. Ética é mais profundo, é fazer o indivuo entender que o que ele faz errado, fazer compreender o problema ou dor que causa. Um individuo ético rouba porque sabe a dor que o outro de quem ele roubar vai sentir, enquanto um individuo ético
<Tardochi>  nao roupa, porque se enquadra em (Errado e pronto, passivo de penalização, deus não gosta).
<danielsouzat> Tardochi não é isso.
<ptl> Tardochi: você está certo em dizer que são abordagens diferentes, mas está errado em dizer que nada tem a ver. Foi a maneira que eu encontrei de explicar simplificadamente.
<Tardochi> segundo nietzsche (genealogia da moral)
<Tardochi> a sim, mas so pra dar mais profundidade :)
<ptl> Tardochi: embarcar em filosofia moral nas linhas de um canal de IRC é uma tarefa pra lá de medonha.
<Tardochi> não precisam ficar bravos =P
<danielsouzat> A moral são os valores no campo individual, do individuo. A ética são os valores no campo social, vamos dizer a interseção dos valores morais de um sociedade.
<ptl> Não fiquei bravo, sua contribuição foi oportuna...
<EduardeCalibal> Não penso que software proprietário é ruim, apenas é ruim quando a única fonte para um determinado conhecimento esteja no software proprietário.
<danielsouzat> A parada é muito simples, ética é aquilo mais de uma pessoa acha certo ou errado.
<EduardeCalibal> É u conceito temporal, hoje em dia o que a maioria considerar moral é moral...
<Tardochi> Software proprietário é ruim quando ele se atreve a manipular para si tudo relacionado a software, atravancando assim, o crescimento tecnológico como um todo
<EduardeCalibal> Isso ai é brabo, algumas empresas seguram o mercado.
<EduardeCalibal> Como acontece hoje com os processadores e memórias.
<Tardochi> danielsouzat, segundo quem é essa definição de etica e moral?, (e melhor eu e tu se quiser continuar, ir via pvt)
<Tardochi> exato
<Tardochi> se não fosse a amd dar um pulo, de 64bit, capaz de estarmos ainda, nos processador pentium 4, e saindo hoje os core2duo
<EduardeCalibal> Mas existe o mecanismo, não sei até que ponto, contra monopólios que deveria acabar com isso de segurar o mercado.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não me parece que esteja funcionando em escala global.
<danielsouzat> Tardochi devo ter sido inspirado por algo ou alguém, mas a definição é minha. (Desculpem a  falta de concordância gramatical nas outras falas).
<folksilva> é a lei anti truste
<folksilva> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antitruste
<EduardeCalibal> Lembro que ocorreu uma forçada de barra sobre a Intel que gerou a cyrix
<folksilva> quem usa bastante é a união europeia
<EduardeCalibal> E AMD na sequência.
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui no Brasil é massa, essas quebras de patentes nos remédios poderiam se estender para outros ramos.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Tardochi> danielsouzat, tudo bem, eu também devo dar umas escorregadas violentas.
<danielsouzat> Patentes e direitos autorais são resquícios históricos, respectivamente, dos monopólios que eram concedidos pelos reis a burgueses durante a alta idade média e da censura da igreja e estado.
<Tardochi> monopolio não é errado, quando há regras que o regem
<Tardochi> enquanto no brasli os monopolios só são "proibidos"
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é errado por que toda a vez que muito pode fica na mão de poucos as cosias não vão bem para os outros.
<EduardeCalibal> poder
<EduardeCalibal> coisas...
<Tardochi> exato danielsouzat, foi uma maneira de os governantes controlarem a massa pelo aquilo que leem
<EduardeCalibal> Putz.
<danielsouzat> É que a justiça do mercado livre (capitalista) é fundamentada na livre concorrência.
<Tardochi> é so lembrar das atrocidades contra livros na segunda guerra mundial
<danielsouzat> Então no modelo capitalista, monopólio = injustiça.
<EduardeCalibal> Não é bem injustiça, é mais como imobilização.
<danielsouzat> é
<EduardeCalibal> A empresa pode decidir não melhorar mais nada e tracar o mercado.
<EduardeCalibal> trancar.
<Tardochi> acredito que hoje, não a espaço para apenas capitalismo ou comunismo, temoos que viver com um pedaço de cada um , formando um regime melhor e porque não até incluindo novos valores
<danielsouzat> que é o que acontece
<Tardochi> e por isso que somos do software livre
<Tardochi> nós somos os arautos de um novo mundo, baseado na cultura livre da internet
<EduardeCalibal> O comunimos funciona mas acaba limitando a evolução a velocidade do governo...  E todos sabemos a velocidade que os governos tem.
<Tardochi> nosso papel é defender isso, e o exemplo disso é noss estressado Richard Stalman
<EduardeCalibal> No capitalismo é todo mundo correndo pelos lucros...
<EduardeCalibal> Ele é radical.  :D
<danielsouzat> Fato que as inovações tecnológicas em maioria surgem ou das universidades e institutos de pesquisa públicos ou da pesquisa e desenvolvimento de empresas que se situam em mercados bastante competitivos.
<Tardochi> e o probelma no brasil, é que faculdade e empresa não conversa
<Patricia> Voltei :D
<Tardochi> o que tu aprende em dr, nunca é  usado na pratica, ou é usada de maneira erronea, ou é completamente mudado
<EduardeCalibal>   Bá, tem um problema de foco nas administrações, não é só no Brasil...
<ptl> Ele não é exatamente radical, ele é duramente consistente e sofre com isso as conseqüências
<Tardochi> exato
<Tardochi> mas eu so conheço esse pais =P nao posso falar dos outros
<ptl> ele é, digamos, a referência perfeita por não abdicar nem um pouco de seus princípios.
<EduardeCalibal> É, ele é duro na queda, mas é cheio de manias...
<ptl> Posso discordar dele. Posso achar exagero. Mas não posso deixar de admirar essa consistência praticamente pétrea.
<ptl> Ah, sim. Ele é irritante, mesquinho, fedorento, peidorreiro, etc.
<ptl> E come coisas que tira do pé.
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ele é alienígena.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou veio do centro da terra.
<Tardochi> ptl,  bem colocado
<EduardeCalibal> Ou simplesmente é um overman da vida.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas sem ele ainda estaríamos apenas com softwares proprietários.  Supondo que mais ninguém fosse ter a mesma ideia que ele...
<ptl> acho que teríamos algum software livre. O BSD, por exemplo.
<ptl> Mas talvez sem o conceito ter se tornado tão poderoso.
<ptl> E ter se tornado tão numeroso e universal.
<danielsouzat> EduardeCalibal, existe essa separação entre empresa e universidade, mas ultimamente eu vejo que as coisas estão mudando. A Petrobrás mesmo está construindo vários laboratórios e estabelecendo parcerias com a UFES em Vitória.
<danielsouzat> O problema é que as empresas sempre querem se beneficiar mais que as universidades com isso.
<Tardochi> danielsouzat, é o famoso capitalismo selvagem
<EduardeCalibal>   Mas isso ai são anos de pesquisa.  Vamos ver como estaremos em uns 20 anos.
<Tardochi> todos querem uma pilha de ouro para sentar em cima
<Tardochi> e morrer no glamour das notas
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o problema do capitalismo é fazer com que as pessoas esqueçam o seu propósito e se foquem e ganhar dinheiro...
<EduardeCalibal> Por que todos temos características que nos apontam para algum propósito compatível, entre N possíveis.
<Tardochi> na verdade EduardeCalibal o que nos faz ter essa idéia, é o senso comum plantado na sociedade, baseado nas propagandas
<Tardochi> hoej tem que ter dentes brancos, barriga de tanquinho, e roupa de marca
<Tardochi> é uma inversão de valores, pelos valores do mercado, da marca
<EduardeCalibal> Pois é, poucos sobrevivem a avalanche publicitária.
<Tardochi> e essa inversão, nos faz querer mais e mais dinheiro, e não pensar no que queremos para nossas vidas
<Tardochi> mas isso vai mudar, acredito que as próximas gerações vão ser mais indidualistas, saber o que são, e hoje vivemos uma sociedade que as pessoas não sabem o que são, apenas são o que a tv diz para ser
<EduardeCalibal> Mas é intrínseco do capitalismo, o propósito do sistema é permitir acumular riquezas.  Antes dele tinha que ter N ovelhas ou N vacas para ter reservas...
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho medo para o que vamos mudar.
<EduardeCalibal> Se todos quiserem segurança vão querer ditaduras seguras...  Basta ver os EUA...
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui estamos mais distantes por que tivemos uma ditadura que ainda esta bem viva na memória.
<ptl> ei, o que está de errado com a barriga de tanquinho???
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe.
<ptl> eu tomo 70 minutos de choque na barriga por semana pra ter isso!
<Tardochi> uahuahuaha
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Ouvi dizer que não funciona...
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, vi um fisiculturista falando que não funciona.
<Tardochi> a questão não é ter barriga de tanquinho, e ter porque o gala da novela tem, e ele é o parametro de beleza do momento
<EduardeCalibal> Como digo, valores são subjetivos.
<ptl> Eu sei, foi uma implicância pra dar graça.
<Tardochi> valores são inseridos
<Tardochi> e não apenas subjetivos
<Tardochi> uhauhauhahahaha
<vitorlobo> tenho barriga de pança
<Tardochi> engraçadinho
<EduardeCalibal> Beleza por si só já é uma absurdo.
<vitorlobo> pança da porra é foda de tirar
<Tardochi> pessoal papo tá ótimo
<vitorlobo> =\
<Tardochi> mas eu tenho qeu almoçar
<Tardochi> abraços
<Tardochi> e depois ter que trabalhar
<Tardochi> XD
<vitorlobo> devo ter oq
<vitorlobo> uns 15 kilo só de pança
<vitorlobo> :O
<EduardeCalibal> Nossa espécie tem zilhões de variantes e tentam fixar em uma dúzia de tipos...
<ptl> EduardeCalibal: mas funciona sim. Está certo que "de perto" só conheço um caso, que é o meu, mas a relação de causalidade é clara. Eu sempre fiz abdominais, e nunca algo deu tanto resultado e tão rápido quanto a corrente russa (o nome desse tratamento).
<EduardeCalibal> Corrente russa?  Deveria ter imaginado...
<ptl> Foi um médico russo que inventou em 1984.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o modelo de treinamento oriental é o mais adequado, já que visa o funcionamento e não o estético.
<ptl> Em inglês se chama Electronic Muscle Stimulation (EMS).
<EduardeCalibal> Mas isso é questão de gosto.
<vitorlobo> A Corrente Russa pode ser contra-indicada para:
<vitorlobo> * Portadores de marca-passo.
<vitorlobo> * Doenças cardiovasculares.
<vitorlobo> * Problemas de pressão.
<vitorlobo> * Problemas renais crônicos.
<vitorlobo> * Epilepsia.
<EduardeCalibal> Quero chegar a uns 70 bem e não cheio de plásticas.
<vitorlobo> * Patologia pulmonares.
<vitorlobo> entao
<vitorlobo> deve ser tenso o negocio
<danielsouzat> As empresas possuem dinheiro em caixa que é essencial para investimentos, coisas que as universidades dificilmente possuem. Mas não é porque constroem um ou dois laboratórios que terão o direito de mandar e se aproveitar da orientação curricular e de pesquisa da universidade. O Estado desde cedo aplica muito dinheiro, muito mais que um ou dois labs, na formação de futuros engenheiros e cientistas e esse dinheiro que beneficia exclusiva
<danielsouzat> mente as empresas é pago por quem?
<valdomiro> alguém aki sabe como criar um novo servidor nesse chat?
<danielsouzat> Pra ser sincero, a empresa que não faz parcerias com universidades, é no minimo sonsa.
<ptl> vitorlobo: é sim, aliás, ainda acho pouco. A sensação de dor é bem intensa, você tem a impressão que sua barriga vai explodir quando ela está bem forte.
<Patricia> valdomiro servidor ou ccanal?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que uma universidade pública é uma mina de ouro.
<vitorlobo> Patricia: bom dia =]
<Patricia> valdomiro /j #[ccanal desejado]
<valdomiro> patricia quero criar um canal ou servidor... mas restrito... há como fazer?
<ptl> vitorlobo: nenhum abdominal por mais forte que eu tenha feito chega perto da sensaçã dolorosa de uma sessão média da corrente russa, e eu malho há mais de 15 anos intensamente.
<Patricia> valdomiro, /chanserv register senha
<Patricia> vitorlobo, bom dia
<valdomiro> e eu posso restringir o acesso a ele?
<ptl> pode
<valdomiro> como?
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia>  /chanserv help
<Patricia> melhor ler tudo :D
<Patricia> flags :D etc
<valdomiro> rsrsrs obrigado!
<ptl> access list, invite only, limited, existem várias maneiras. Imagino que queira fazer um invite-only com access list
<ptl> é, é como a Patricia disse. Tem muita coisa.
<valdomiro> a quanto tempo vcs trabalham com linux?
<folksilva> falando em universidades
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...  Pergunta difícil...  Acho que uns 10 anos.  Mas efetivamente só a uns 5 anos.
<ptl> Eu entrei no mercado de trabalho de verdade em 1998, mas fazia coisas em linux desde 1996/1997
<Patricia> falando em offtopic
<folksilva> uma vez tentei fazer uma install fest lá na minha
<folksilva> mas o coordenador não aceitou
<folksilva> quando eu for tentar novamente
<EduardeCalibal> Qual a justificativa dele?
<folksilva> como eu faço pra deixar mais formal
<valdomiro> karaka... me senti um mlk agora
<valdomiro> rsrsrs
<folksilva> ele disse que faltava mais formalidade
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe...
<folksilva> tipo um projetinho
<folksilva> algo assim
<danielsouzat> Insere um nome de empresa ou marca, utilize palavras complicadas, inclua restrições, etc. Isso é formalidade.
<folksilva> heheh
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, tive professores que tinham um certo nível, algo como se estivessem alguns degraus acima de todos e de lá jamais desciam.   Era complicado de lidar com eles.
<EduardeCalibal>   Se fosse fazer um projeto desses com um deles acho que eles iam virar a cara para mim...
<danielsouzat> Uma que sempre supera: "Traga um quilo de alimento não perecivel".
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe
<EduardeCalibal> Massa.
<danielsouzat> Se ele reclamar você fala: "É pela caridade mano".
<folksilva> hehe
<EduardeCalibal> patricia esta reclamando dos offtopic coletivos?
<EduardeCalibal> Calminha patricinha somos todos amiguinhos.
<Patricia> patricinha?
<EduardeCalibal> É por que falo assim com minha sobrinha, tudo no diminutivo.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que Patricinhazinha ficaria melhor...
<Patricia> fale com ela nao comigo, o canal tem uma regra
<Patricia> !topic
<ubottu-br> Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<EduardeCalibal> Oo
<Patricia> :)
<danielsouzat> !topic
<ubottu-br> Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<danielsouzat> massa
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Até esqueci o que estava fazendo...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<ptl> A Patricia é tudo menos "patricinha", ela é acessível e geek
<valdomiro> o patricia
<Patricia> valdomiro diga
<valdomiro> criei um server, mas como consigo deixá-lo disponível para alguns amigos?
<Patricia> valdomiro, vc criou um canal, sobre isso vamos ate outro canal pois aqui é suporte apenas ao ubuntu,
<Patricia> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Patricia> ou no canal q vc criou
<valdomiro> ##ubuntu-br-pfftopic
<valdomiro> o que eu criei é #NIDO
<vitorlobo> Patricia: como faz pra verificar qto tenho de espaço no hd ?
<Patricia> no gnome
<Patricia> vai em propriedades do disco
<Patricia> em /media
<Patricia> ele mostra graficamente
<Patricia> ou sudo fdisk -l
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vlw =]
<danielsouzat> eu ainda prefiro ir na última aba do monitor do sistema
<Patricia> 64 pessoas, dizer isso é exageiro "Complicado nao consegue respeitar uma regra de um canal, imagina como essa pessoa é na sua vida"?
<vitorlobo> a ultima aba n condiz com nada disso
<vitorlobo> nao no ubuntu 10.10
<vitorlobo> :P
<danielsouzat> a aba sistema de arquivos do monitor do sistema ué
<danielsouzat> eu tb uso o 10.10, isso é igual em qualquer GNOME
<vitorlobo> sim eu tbm uso
<vitorlobo> a ultima aba do sistema n condiz com o referido
<danielsouzat> vitorlobo, vai entender então.
<folksilva> no ubuntu não tem aquele Utilitario de unidades
<folksilva> ele mostra todas as mídias
<folksilva> mas não tenho certeza se mostra o espaço disponível
<std> df -k
<danielsouzat> nao mostra o espaço disponivel
<std> mostra a porcentagem que está em uso.
<vitorlobo> poisé
<danielsouzat> seria uma boa para as proximas versoes
<danielsouzat> qual um site bom para postar screenshots?
<Patricia> Vou sair escola, bjos ate
<danielsouzat> Tchau Tchau, mas aqui não é lugar pra offtopic. :)
<danielsouzat> !topic
<ubottu-br> Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<Patricia> Bom dia, ate depois, etc é permitido
<Patricia> leia as regras por favor
<thls> oO
<danielsouzat> Argh!
 * danielsouzat Tchau Patricia.
<Patricia> gabezao, sim?
<Patricia> gabezao, uso ubuntu 10.04
<gabezao> Patricia, vc nao ia pra aula
<gabezao> OHEAHO
<Patricia> eu decido a hora
<Patricia> falta 1 hora ainda
<natsha> boa tarde
<natsha> peregrinator _six ....vc esta aí
<natsha> preciso de sua ajuda
<ldfsilva> natsha, problemas ?
<ffr76> oi
<thls> seu pai tem boi?
<EduardeCalibal> Que coisa...  O canal parece estar mais vazio que o normal hoje...
<EduardeCalibal> Mistérios.
<gabezao> sexta feira
<gabezao> ninguem quer arrumar o sistema
<gabezao> ;~
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, gosto de aproveitar fim de semana por que segunda só vai ter bombas...  Melhor aproveitar as folgas para arrumar a casa.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom joguinho para Linux, nome Naev, meio repetitivo depois de algumas horas.
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<peregrinator_six> marcelobernard, vc por aqui primo...?! :P
<peregrinator_six> marcelobernard, boa tarde.
<marcelobernard> <peregrinator_six>  boa  tardeee
<natsha> boa tarde
<natsha> peregrinator _six ....vc esta aí???????????
<peregrinator_six> natsha, to siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiim
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> natsha, boa tarde.
<natsha> e aí tudo bem
<peregrinator_six> natsha, beleza e com vc...?!
<natsha> quando faço atualização aparece isso
<natsha> tudo bem
<natsha> E: linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<natsha> <natsha> <natsha> <natsha> E: grub-pc: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<natsha> <natsha> <natsha> <natsha> E: linux-image-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<natsha> <natsha> <natsha> <natsha> E: linux-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, boa tarde.
<peregrinator_six> tais ai...?!
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim, boa tarde, pode ajudar...?! :)
<natsha> o que eu faço
<peregrinator_six> natsha, se tiver paciência já, já saberá... ;)
<peregrinator_six> só um pouco...
<natsha> tudo bem
<Andre_Gondim> natsha, tente sudo apt-get install -f
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim, obrigado.
<peregrinator_six> :)
<vitorlobo> natsha: digai fake, qual o problema? =]
<vitorlobo> de novo?
<Ayrton> peregrinator_six, opa...
<vitorlobo> natsha: sudo apt-get install-grub2 , reseta e atualize
<Ayrton> natsha, experimenta também um sudo aptitude -f install -y
<Ayrton> se o comando do vitorlobo não funcionar
<natsha> peregrinator_six  deu erro comando errrado
<vitorlobo> opção 2 entao =]
<peregrinator_six> natsha, não tenho competencia não, deixo ai pra rapaziada Ayrton ou Andre_Gondim ou quem mais souber. :)
<vitorlobo> natsha: sudo apt-get install-grub2 , reseta e atualize
<natsha> ta bom
<orion__> boa tarde
<orion__> alguem ai manja de lvm?
<natsha> valeu  obrigada
<Ayrton> orion__, qual é o problema?
<vitorlobo> natsha: de nada...novamente >.<
<Ayrton> !ping
<orion__> Ayrton, então, eu tenho um particao aqui sendo usada que eh ext3.
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Ayrton> orion__, dentro de um volume lvm?
<natsha>  vitor _lobo vc falou que eu sou invisivel não existo
<orion__> nao. Ayrton
<natsha> como vou fazer o que voce mandou
<orion__> to querendo expandir ela com o lvm
<vitorlobo> natsha: ?
<orion__> fiz um teste com uma outra particao que eu criei primeiro
<orion__> mas perdeu os dados todos
<vitorlobo> natsha: bem, ofereci uma ajuda, se vc n quer, tenta outra pessoa =]
<vitorlobo> n vou discutir
<natsha> estou bem viva
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> ok
<natsha> tudo bem
<Ayrton> orion__, eu tenho uma leve certeza que não pode expandir uma partição normal usando lvm se ela já não estiver dentro de um lvm
<natsha> gracias
<orion__> eu criei uma particao lvm, 8e lah no cfdisk Ayrton, e uma nova particao ext3.
<natsha> hasta luego
<Ayrton> orion__, mas pois é, tem que criar a partição ext3 dentro do volume
<orion__> Ayrton, dai dei o vgscan, adicionei as 2 no pvcreate
<orion__> alias, no pvcreate coloquei a LVM
<vitorlobo> natsha: e so recapitulando, n disse isso. Disse q vc é fake
<vitorlobo> é diferente =]
<Ayrton> orion__, experimenta perguntar no #ubuntu-server, se mode mover uma partição fora de um lvm para um lvm
<orion__> no vgcreate adicionei as 2 Ayrton , ativei elas com o vgchange, criei o volume logico
<natsha> tudo bem
<orion__> so que sempre dá merda Ayrton
<orion__> tentei até expandir a com dados só dps do mke2fs
<natsha> não ligo
<orion__> :/
<orion__> vou perguntar lah
<natsha> eu só queria  aprender
<natsha> e me indicaram esse chat
<vitorlobo> natsha: sim, vc pode aprender aqui sem problema nenhum
<vitorlobo> natsha: ou tem algum problema?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<natsha> o lok do meu cunhado  foi embora  e deixou esse programa que eu não sei mexer
<natsha> vou formatar e instalar ruindows
<vitorlobo> natsha: digamos q seu cunhado fez uma boa ação contigo
<vitorlobo> natsha: se vc se refere a windows assim, e diz q vai instalar, de boa, sai desse canal
<vitorlobo> usa windows e seja feliz
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> e pare de procurar presepada
 * vitorlobo lol
<natsha> que legal é assim que vc ajuda
<vitorlobo> orion_: Quando o file system chega a sua total capacidade é possível utilizar espaço livre existente no VG para que seja incrementado no file system e expandindo a partição.
<natsha> tocando agente
<vitorlobo> natsha: para eu poder te ajudar, vc tem q  se ajudar primeiro
<vitorlobo> natsha: é uma troca q faço contigo, eu te ajudo e vc  se ajuda assim, vc me ajuda
<natsha> mais deixa pra lá vou arrumar outra forma
<natsha> ta bom
<vitorlobo> natsha: se eu te falo uma coisa e vc rema contra maré,...é como fazer papel de bobo
<natsha> eu fiz o que vc mandou
<natsha> o comando deu erro
<vitorlobo> natsha: sudo apt-get install-grub2 ?
<natsha>  obrigada mais uma vez
<vitorlobo> sim, deu erro?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou aqui peregrinator_six.  Realmente não sou simpatizante do grub2...
<natsha> operção inválida
<EduardeCalibal> Ha
<EduardeCalibal> install grub2
<natsha> operação
<EduardeCalibal> apt-get install grub2
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, sou eu não, é natsha
<EduardeCalibal> Ele se enganou ali, foi isso.
<natsha> fiz deu erro
<EduardeCalibal> Só o install deu erro?
<EduardeCalibal> É que na mensagem lá tinha um -
<EduardeCalibal> Que não deveria estar ali.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que foi esse o incidente.
<vitorlobo> natsha: sudo apt-get install grub2 ( sem o - )
<natsha> agora deu certo
<EduardeCalibal> Já estava preocupado com o suspense.  :D
<vitorlobo> natsha: agora reseta a maquina e tenta atualizar o sistema
<natsha> e agora faço o que
<vitorlobo> e reporte a nos o erro
<vitorlobo> caso volte a aparecer
<vitorlobo> se aparecer vc dá sudo update-grub
<vitorlobo> mas enfim
<vitorlobo> faz isso
<vitorlobo> o q falei
<natsha> valeu e desculpa
<vitorlobo> reinicia e tenta
<vitorlobo> se o erro persistir vc volta e nos fala
<natsha> fico stressada quando meu pc começar a dar algo de errado  e não conheço ninguem que me ajuda na cidade onde moro
<vitorlobo> e se adiante logo
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> "-.-
<natsha> até
<vitorlobo> natsha: entao...venha sempre a essa comunidade pare sanar duvidas relacionadas com ubuntu
<vitorlobo> se vc resolver usar windows, boa sorte ...
<natsha> obrigada a todos
<vitorlobo> ok ok
<natsha> não vou mudar sou teimosa e ................
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<edenc> bom, é canal de suporte a ubuntu, não de psicólogo online né? :)
<peregrinator_six> edenc, ???
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<vitorlobo> edenc: exato
<Patricia> boa tarde
<EduardeCalibal> Oi...  Que medo, 66 pessoas conectadas.  Tomara que não apareçam outros 6.  :-P
<EduardeCalibal> Isso soou igual a frase "Existem 11 tipos de pessoas, as que entendem binário e as que não entendem."  Mas foi sem querer...
<EduardeCalibal> Ops.
<EduardeCalibal> 10 tipos de pessoas...
<OneSr> galera alguem ai usa zend framework ?
<george_> pessoal, boa tarde. No utilitário de unidades, o status do smart diz que o disco possui alguns setores ruins (que no caso é a contagem de setores realocados). Fui verificar o utilitário porque descobri que o espaço no hd que eu dediquei para o swap tinha desaparecido. Alguém pode me ajudar? .
<ptl> teste
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o pessoal esta levando a sério hoje o "evitar o off topic"...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<vitorlobo> http://www.submarino.com.br/produto/10/21876230/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=twitt&utm_campaign=giro&franq=285480&WT.mc_id=twitter_post&WT.mc
<vitorlobo> eta porra
<vitorlobo> barato hein
<Ricardo__> é mas parece marca diabo
<candlemass> alguem do brasil
<candlemass> ?:
<ketchupi> eu como pizza com ketchup
<peregrinator_six> ficaram mals... 0o
<p1tbull> oi... estou usando ubuntu desde 9.04 RC sem problemas, porem desde q instalei 9.10 e 10.04 comecei a ter lag no firefox para comecar a abrir a paginas... leva em torno de 15 seg looking up e depois navega normal...
<p1tbull> alguma ideia para solucionar o problema?
<p1tbull> gratp
<p1tbull> grato
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal,
<EduardeCalibal> Diga?
<peregrinator_six> pode ajudar o rapaz ai por favor...?!
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos...
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, obrigado pela atenção. :)
<EduardeCalibal> pltbull, só para desencargo de consciência tenta carregar o firefox no modo seguro para verificar se o mesmo ocorre.
<p1tbull> okz
<p1tbull> ja tava no private browsinf
<p1tbull> ja tava no private browsing
<fabianomarechal> Boa noite Galera
<p1tbull> acontece a mesma coisa em pcs diferentes... tanto no 9.10 quanto no 10.04
<EduardeCalibal> Modo seguro não é o seguro para se ocultar, é o seguro que é a carga segura, como no windows com o modo seguro.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que carregando ele com a opção -safemode
<EduardeCalibal> vou verificar.
<p1tbull> tanx
<EduardeCalibal> Opção -safe-mode
<EduardeCalibal> Desta forma todos os complementos dele carregam desativados e se o problema desaparecer o problema então esta em um deles.
<p1tbull> entao eu adiciono firefox %u -safe-mode ?
<skletenblack> ja volto...
<EduardeCalibal> Fecha o firefox.  Abre um terminal e executa ele com a opção -safe-mode.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou usa o alt +f2
<EduardeCalibal> Gosto do terminal por que consegue ver as mensagens de eventuais erros.
<p1tbull> nopz... mesma coisa...
<p1tbull> ,(
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, não esta nos complementos então.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguma mensagem durante a demora ou logo antes da demora no terminal?
<p1tbull> nopz...
<EduardeCalibal> E quando manda carregar ele fica carregando sem carregar nada, após algum tempo a página carrega simplesmente?
<p1tbull> isso... fica looking up uns 15 seg... depois abre normal... e os links funcionam sem lag
<EduardeCalibal> Parece coisa de resolução de domínios com tilt.
<EduardeCalibal> Chegou a testar se quando usa ping em um domínio tem a mesma demora?
<p1tbull> root@P1TBuLL:~# ping www.uol.com.br
<p1tbull> PING www.uol.com.br (200.147.67.142) 56(84) bytes of data.
<p1tbull> 64 bytes from 200.147.67.142: icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=26.9 ms
<p1tbull> 64 bytes from 200.147.67.142: icmp_seq=2 ttl=53 time=28.3 ms
<p1tbull> 64 bytes from 200.147.67.142: icmp_seq=3 ttl=53 time=26.1 ms
<p1tbull> --- www.uol.com.br ping statistics ---
<p1tbull> 7 packets transmitted, 7 received, 0% packet loss, time 90228ms
<p1tbull> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 26.175/27.114/28.358/0.615 ms
<EduardeCalibal> Demorou antes de aparecer a luinha com o IP?
<EduardeCalibal> linha
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, acho que para resolver sua questão só rodando o firefox em modo debug...  Vou ver se tem opção para isso.;
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, tem, já fiz isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver como faz.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, roda por terminal com a opção -g ou opção -debug
<EduardeCalibal> Vai ver alguma coisa, espero.
<EduardeCalibal> Entra a hora que começa a carga e a hora que os dados começam a chegar.
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma me parece um mero problema com o roteamento e não no seu sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, problema não, atraso.
<EduardeCalibal> Parece coisa de firewall...
<Cranick> \o\
<Cranick> Lucasamaral jaypur está por ai?
<Cranick> ursula está por ai?
<EduardeCalibal> Parece que esta utlizando alguma linguagem encriptada por códigos com nomes...  Hum...
<Cranick> vey acho que to ficando mo velho faz 1 ano que n uso este trêm \o\
<Cranick> Tinha um barna \o\ todos escafedeu-se hahahah
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Cranick> e rapaz lembro de vc crimeboy
<Cranick> crimeboy como anda seus distuirbios? melhorou?
<EduardeCalibal> Oo
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-11
<Cranick> po so tu em CrimeBoy imortal \o\
<Cranick>  Deseja reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ||
<Cranick> Fruta que partiu
<Cranick> essa é boa
<EduardeCalibal> Só posso dizer que os raios estão caindo por aqui.  Então tenha cuidado.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, MEDA... :P
<Cranick> \o/
<Cranick> na paz vlw
<Cranick> peregrindo esta procurando uma vaga para o ceu em lugar errado \o/
<p1tbull> nao sei comandos para a opcao -g... ,( nao sei se e de firewall ou roteamento pq no lap em 2 modems diferentes acontece a mesma coisa tanto com o 9.10 ou 10.04
<EduardeCalibal> pltbull, ele pediu comandos?
<EduardeCalibal> Putz.
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ter que mandar ele rodar, derrepente com o comando run.
<p1tbull> root@P1TBuLL:~# firefox -g
<p1tbull> sh /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/run-mozilla.sh /usr/bin/gdb /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox-bin -x /tmp/mozargs.1TR5MH
<p1tbull> GNU gdb (GDB) 7.1-ubuntu
<p1tbull> Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<p1tbull> License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
<p1tbull> This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
<p1tbull> and "show warranty" for details.
<p1tbull> This GDB was configured as "i486-linux-gnu".
<p1tbull> For bug reporting instructions, please see:
<p1tbull> <http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/bugs/>...
<p1tbull> Reading symbols from /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox-bin...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
<p1tbull> (gdb)
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, mas é o roteamento fora da sua máquina, na rede da operadora.  Eles mudam frequentemente
<EduardeCalibal> Ok
<EduardeCalibal> Comando run
<EduardeCalibal> Mas acho que não precisa perder tempo com isso, se acontece com duas versões diferentes da distribuição é com a operadora o problema.
<p1tbull> nao sei... aqui eu uso GVT... e acontece isso... eu usei meu lap na espanha com a jazztel e comeco esse problema depois do 9.10
<EduardeCalibal> Talvez resolva se usar outro dns.
<p1tbull> e com windows isso na acontece
<p1tbull> mesma maquina... mesmo tudo
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, uma boa informação.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas a rede deles pode detectar isso.
<p1tbull> nesse micro eu uso 10.04 tem lag...
<p1tbull> num outro lap uso XP media center... mesma rede... sem lag
<EduardeCalibal> Complicado o seu caso.
<crimeboy> eh virus
<p1tbull> uahuahua
<p1tbull> ,)
<crimeboy> virus no linux
<EduardeCalibal> Possível é, mas é improvável.
<EduardeCalibal> Mais fácil ser um cavalo de tróia.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas improvável também.
<p1tbull> no download pego 1.4Mb
<crimeboy> o virus esta atraz do teclado
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<peregrinator_six> 0o #2
<crimeboy> 'e uma praga
<p1tbull> fiz uma instalacao nova do 10.04 e todos update
<p1tbull> mesmo lag
<ketchupi> pizza com ketchup
<EduardeCalibal> Me parece que seu problema esta apenas na resolução dos nomes?
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, me parece.
<EduardeCalibal> Tentou outro navegador para ter certeza se não é o firefox?
<p1tbull> opera por exemplo...?
<crimeboy> p1tbull: tente opendns
<crimeboy> poe no /etc/resolv.conf
<crimeboy> se nao funcionar apague o linux e fique com windows
<Gomex> crimeboy, ouxe
<Gomex> crimeboy, vc não era Archboy?
<EduardeCalibal> Nautilus por exemplo
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que navega.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem muitos ai.
<crimeboy> Gomex: o que
<crimeboy> Gomex: o que 'e archboy?
<EduardeCalibal> Não, nautilus não navega.
<Gomex> crimeboy, Archlinux
<Cranick> po net fdp
<p1tbull> coloco opendns no lugar do ip?
<crimeboy> Irssi 0.8.15 (20100403) - http://irssi.org/
<p1tbull> # Generated by NetworkManager
<p1tbull> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<crimeboy> Gomex: por acaso estou usando um arch aq
<crimeboy> mas n sou arch boy nao
<crimeboy> ;]
<Gomex> crimeboy, é vc que mora em salvador?
<crimeboy> Gomex: falando nisso, estou aqui querendo experiemntar algo com o compiz, sabe como ta o compiz do arch?
<crimeboy> Gomex: sim
<Gomex> crimeboy, eu tb
<Gomex> crimeboy, Rapaz... eu nunca usei Arch
<Gomex> Frenquentava o canal por conhecer pessoas lá
<Gomex> e pra dar risada
<Gomex> crimeboy, mas o ultimos puritanos transformaram aquilo é uma porcaria
<Gomex> :P
<crimeboy> Gomex: que pena
<crimeboy> estou projetando um quiosque com o arch
<Gomex> crimeboy, ouxe
<Cranick> \o/
<crimeboy> Gomex: eu to projetando um interface pra uma maquina do tempo
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<crimeboy> http://img829.imageshack.us/f/archiosk.png/
<Gomex> crimeboy, pq arch?
<crimeboy> Gomex: eu esqueci pq
<crimeboy> tinha mesmo um motivo antigo
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<crimeboy> preciso viajar no tempo
<EduardeCalibal> Também sofro deste mal mas eu faço documentações extensas então basta reler.  :D
<Patricia> Boas noite
<crimeboy> boas Patricia
<Patricia> crimeboy, :)
<VonNaturAustreVe> Patricia, boa :)
<Patricia> :)
<crimeboy> Gomex: acho que era algo relacinado com o o sistema de init do arch, que eu acho o melhor e mais organizado
<crimeboy> e mais bonito tb
<crimeboy> e ser mais cru
<merovigiam> ae galera
<EduardeCalibal> Um dia estudarei essas minúcias...  Um dia.  :D
<merovigiam> alguem ja usou o bandlimit script de limitar banda hospedado no underlinux no ubuntu 10.10 ?
<crimeboy> que coisa exotica
<crimeboy> Gomex: nunca sequer instalou o arch?
<crimeboy> Gomex: o arch eh coisa linda de deus
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe
<EduardeCalibal> Esse é fã.  :D
<crimeboy> p1tbull: poe o opendns
<Gomex> EduardeCalibal, doido, digo eu
<Gomex> :
<Gomex> :P
<Gomex> crimeboy, nem Hdoria usa mais o Arch
<Gomex> :P
<crimeboy> ele me falou
<crimeboy> ele me falou que saiu do projeto
<p1tbull> # Generated by NetworkManager
<p1tbull> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<crimeboy> mas ainda usa
<p1tbull> onde?
<p1tbull> no lugar do ip?
<crimeboy> Gomex: o linux nao eh um produto fixo, sao solu'coes mistas
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<crimeboy> o arch 'e soh uma delas
<EduardeCalibal> Não fale mal das distribuições, sempre quem fez tinha um propósito.
<EduardeCalibal> Até o finado Kurumin tem seu lugar.
<crimeboy> o nozey apenas se cansou, agora ela cria um filho
<EduardeCalibal> No meu caso uso elas como referência "viva".
<crimeboy> e td mais, esta em outro tempo
<Gomex> EduardeCalibal, o filhote, estou trollando
<Gomex> não leva a sério
<Gomex> crimeboy, ah, o hugo usa Ubuntu agora
<EduardeCalibal> Canal inadequado, se fizer isso os iniciantes vão fugir daqui...
<crimeboy> eu tb uso
<crimeboy> esse arch aq compartilha a mesma swap e o mesmo home do ubuntu
<crimeboy> ocupa apenas 400mb
<crimeboy> esta sendo preparado pra uso publico e dedicado
<Gomex> EduardeCalibal, ouxe
<Gomex> EduardeCalibal, iniciantes vão fugir por conta disso?
<Gomex> ¬¬
<EduardeCalibal> Eles fogem por qualquer coisa.
<EduardeCalibal> Até por demorarem a responder suas dúvidas.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem gente que simplesmente foge de qualquer conflito.
<Gomex> EduardeCalibal, rapaz... eu estou uma vontade de trollar hj
<Gomex> com uma*
<Andre_Gondim> tenta Gomex
<EduardeCalibal> Recomendo o canal do Debian internacional.
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, hehehehe
<EduardeCalibal> Lá vai achar muitos bons partidos.
<Andre_Gondim> :P
<Gomex> mas é isso...  Andre_Gondim tá ae, um ban não pegaria bem a minha imagem :P
<Andre_Gondim> só para lembrar, este é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu, qualquer coiisa diferente ##ubuntu-br-offtopic, obrigado!!
<EduardeCalibal> A proporção de usuários/Trolls lá é algo em torno de 4/1
<Gomex> EduardeCalibal, sem brincadeira... eu sinceramente acho que o foco da colaboração de novos usuários deve se concentrar em novos colaboradores
<Gomex> não apenas usuário
<Gomex> Assim, qualquer pessoa que puder perder 10 minutos do seu dia pode ajudar a comunidade em algum ponto
<Gomex> até mesmo reportando problemas por aqui
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, atualmente fico 24h conectado...  Estou, bem, fazendo uma pesquisa de campo sobre suporte Linux.
<crimeboy> Pretto: !
<Pretto> crimeboy: heya
<crimeboy> Pretto: c saiu do nosso time dos solteiros
<EduardeCalibal> Mas usuários são uma parte importante do jogo.
<crimeboy> :Z
<Gomex> EduardeCalibal, hum.... aqui é um bom lugar mesmo...
<Gomex> EduardeCalibal, tu manja inglês?
<Pretto> crimeboy: fui vencido pelo cupido kkkk
<crimeboy> euheue
<Pretto> kretcheu: \o/
<EduardeCalibal> Um pouco.
<EduardeCalibal> O suficiente para ler manuais e fazer buscas.
<Andre_Gondim> só para lembrar, este é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu, qualquer coiisa diferente ##ubuntu-br-offtopic, obrigado!!
<Andre_Gondim> daqui a pouco o bot me faz um kick por flood hehe
<kretcheu> opa !
<Pretto> kretcheu: seu ubuntu é 64?
<Patricia> Pretto ola boa noite quanto tempo hein???
<Pretto> oi Patricia
<Patricia> :)
<EduardeCalibal> Andre_Gondim, isso eu chamaria de ironia.  :D
<Andre_Gondim> EduardeCalibal, ;)
<crimeboy> eu quero uma lazanha
<kretcheu> não 32 !
<crimeboy> e uma coca pet
<crimeboy> ou entao um file parmigiana jumbo
<crimeboy> mais uma coca pet
<crimeboy> ou 2 pizzas
<crimeboy> mais uma coca pet
<crimeboy> ou um escondidinho de carne do sol
<ketchupi> eu também
<crimeboy> mais uma coca pet
<Andre_Gondim> crimeboy, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic, sim?
<crimeboy> tem pizza?
<Andre_Gondim> crimeboy, tem assunto não relacionado
<crimeboy> Andre_Gondim: esse negocio 'e aquele codigo de condulta ne?
<kretcheu> @Pretto o q rola no seu 64
<kretcheu> ?
<crimeboy> Andre_Gondim: o que ocorre se ninguem obedecer e todos come'carem a se comportar como seres humanos?
<Andre_Gondim> crimeboy, não, é apenas uma forma legal de manter este canal como para assuntos de suporte ao Ubuntu
<Pretto> kretcheu: no meu nada, uso 32, mas preciso testar o aptoncd em um 64
<Andre_Gondim> Pretto, eu estava usando há 3 dias atrás, mas mudei para 32
<Andre_Gondim> Pretto, mas estou no natty alfa 1, serve?
<kretcheu> a propósito tem um exploit que tá ganhando root ! no 10.04 atualizado, estão sabendo ?
<Pretto> kretcheu: não
<crimeboy> Pretto: o que tu quer com nintendo 64?
<Andre_Gondim> kretcheu, a última coisa que recebi foi essa "Exim vulnerability"
<crimeboy> ;]
 * Pretto vendo um kick já já :)
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que a população do canal vai continuar caindo se as coisas continuarem assim.
<kretcheu> http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2010/Dec/85
<crimeboy> vai nada, tem 5 anos que a qualidade cai e a quantidade sobe
<EduardeCalibal> Considera 63 conectados como quantidade?
<EduardeCalibal> Tem quase 1000 conectados agora no canal do Debian.
<Patricia> :O
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém iria tomar um kick...  Só nunca saberei qual o critério utilizado.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou puxar o carro...
<EduardeCalibal> Boa sorte ai Patricia, cuidado com os raios.
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal :), o bot assim é a melhor coisa do Mundo :D
<peregrinator_six> no "mimimi" rsrsrsrss... que lindo, o mundo ainda tem solução! \o/
<sandossv> Boa noite
<sandrossv> Boa noite xD
<Pretto> boa
<Patricia> udk, esta? podemos cloak?
<Guest33897> Olá galera boa noite
<Guest33897> alguem sabe me dizer porque que toda vez que tento conectar uma pasta compartilhada numa maquina com windows 7 ela pede senha. o problema eh que no windows está tudo com senha desativada e acesso a todos
<Guest33897> tanto que se eu acesso de outro windows ela abre sem pedir senha nem nada
<Guest33897> mas no linux pede usuário/senha/dominio
<Guest33897> alguem sabe como faço para conseguir esse acesso?
<Pskol> bota senha no windows
<Guest33897> mas eh exatamente isso que nao quero.
<Guest33897> quero a maquina com acesso livre
<Guest33897> assim como nas maquinas com windows acessam ela as maquinas com linux tb precisam acessar
<Pskol> vc ta em um dominio?
<Guest33897> não estou em um Grupo
<Guest33897> padrão de instalação
<Guest33897> eu tenho 4 maquinas com linux 4 maquinas com windows
<Guest33897> e essa maquina servindo arquivos.
<Guest33897> porem os linux nao estão acessando ela, vejo a maquina mas ao clicar nela pela rede no gnome ela pede senha usuário e dominio. (só nas maquinas com linux)
<Guest33897> Alguma Idéia?
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; tae?
<xGrind> Patricia-; ja usou o sistema btrfs ?
<Effenberg0x0> Lag o_0
<tetrix> hau
<crimeboy> tetrix: peregrinator_six #linux4fun
<mafya> olá
<mafya> boa madrugada a todos
<mafya> rsrs
<Yeah> Boa :)
<mafya> sou novo em irc etc
<mafya> algunha dica ou adivertencia
<mafya> ?
<Yeah> Só pergunte se tiver dúvidas, se quiser bater um papo entre no ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Yeah> (:
<Yeah> No mais, é isso.
<mafya> ok
<mafya> sou novo no ubunto tambem tenho duvidas a respeito do cairo como a instalação por exemplo
<mafya> bom não quero incomodar
<Andre_Gondim> mafya, já tentou instalar via central de programas do ubuntu?
<mafya> ainda não deixe me ver. irei aproveitar bastante as dicas para não usar mais virus 7 ou windows rs
<Yeah> mafya, Este canal é para incomodar mesmo, pode perguntar a vontade, deixo a palavra com o Andre_Gondim (:
<mafya> blz ai sim
<mafya> bom irei começar com a dica do amigo a instalar cairo
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<mafya> sabe aqueles relogios e medidores do windows isso no ubunto e muito show mas nem sei por onde começar
<mafya> ?
<Andre_Gondim> mafya, procura na Central de Programas do Ubuntu, acho que é screencast screenlast não lembro o nome agora
<peregrinator_six> mafya, pvt
<mafya> todos aqui usão ubunto ?
<Andre_Gondim> mafya, a maioria, a ideia do canal é suporte ao Ubuntu ;)
<mafya> estou no lugar correto ai sim
<mafya> o ubuntu 10.10 que uso ao instalar cairo da erro de fonte ou algo assin
<Andre_Gondim> mafya, como você está fazendo a instalação?
<mafya> atraves da central de programas ubuntu , coloco o nome cairo apos encontra clico em instalar dai vem a msn de erro .
<Andre_Gondim> mafya, fecha a central de programas e vai em um terminal e faça sudo apt-get update depois tente novamente pela Central de Programas do Ubuntu
<mafya> aprendi a instalar alguns programas pelo terminal usando a linha apt-get install xxxxxx
<mafya> ok irei dar continuidade
<mafya> update ok
<mafya> irei para instalação
<mafya> a mesn continua A ação deve requerer a instalação de pacotes de fonte não autenticada.
<mafya> agora fico dificil
<mafya> alguem pode me ajudar passo a passo intalar o dock e cairo
<mafya> ?
<Andre_Gondim> mafya, cole a saída do erro em um paste
<Andre_Gondim> !paste | mafya
<ubottu-br> mafya: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<crimeboy> Patricia:
<Patricia> oi
<peregrinator_six> edenc,
<peregrinator_six> edenc, pvt
<edenc> peregrinator_six: oi
<rafael> oi
<rafael> #setup
<eldemon> galera tô tendo um erro toda vez que tento instalar algum aplicativo pelo wine
<eldemon> ele diz que
<eldemon> wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000029 at address 0x29 (thread 000b), starting debugger...
<eldemon> Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000029 in 32-bit code (0x00000029).
<eldemon> err:dbghelp:pe_load_dbg_file Couldn't find .DBG file "COMCTL32.dbg" ("")
<eldemon> e em versões anteriores n dava problema
<eldemon> versões anterioes do ubuntu
<edenc> eldemon: sudo apt-get install winetricks
<edenc> sudo winetricks comctl32
<folksilva> Bom dia pessoal!
<alanteixeira> dia folksilva
<BuChEcHa> Bom dia a todos !!!!
<YuriBokaleff50y7>  oi
<YuriBokaleff50y7>  blz man
<eldemon> bom dia
<eldemon> galera tô tendo um erro toda vez que tento instalar algum aplicativo pelo wine
<eldemon> ele diz que
<eldemon> Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000029 in 32-bit code (0x00000029).
<eldemon> e em versões anteriores n dava problema, acredito que está faltando algum executavel no winetricks ou o kernel do linux
<mrramone> algum dono de um notebook sim+ por aqui?
<mrramone> eu to precisando de ajuda =x
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<crimeboy> bom dia
<folksilva> mrramone, eu não tenho um notebook Sim+ mas já tive problemas com um desktop deles
<folksilva> talvez possa ajudar
<kmiksi> ol[a pessoal
<kmiksi> estou com um problema aqui
<kmiksi> uma mensagem de kernel panic quando tento iniciar mei
<kmiksi> *meu sistema
<kmiksi> alguem sabe o que pode ter causado ou como corrigir isso?
<crimeboy> kmiksi: as causas podem ser muitas
<crimeboy> tente ver a mensgaem completa
<kmiksi> tem como acesa
<kmiksi> * tem como acessar esas
<kmiksi> **desculpa
<crimeboy> se trava, anote
<kmiksi> tem como acessar estas mensagens via logs do sistema?
<Patricia> Bom dia
<kmiksi> estou numa sessao live
<crimeboy> kmiksi: sim, elas ficam no /var/log/
<crimeboy> Patricia: bom dia ;]
<Patricia> :)
<crimeboy> kmiksi: /var/log/messages.log
<kmiksi> bom dia patricia!
<crimeboy> kmiksi: veja se o pessoal do #linux4fun pode te ajudar
<eldemon> galera eu tô tentando instalar o directx9, mas fica dando "wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000029 at address 0x29 (thread 001d), starting debugger...
<eldemon> "
<eldemon> o engraçado é que em versões anteriores do ubuntu eu conseguia instalar na boa o directx :P
<crimeboy> directx funciona mal ateh no windows imagine no wine
<eldemon> mas isso é com a maioria dos executaveis
<eldemon> dot net framework
<eldemon> também dá isso
<eldemon> setup de alguns programas
<crimeboy> eldemon: pegue esse erro e cole no google
<eldemon> fiz isso, mas a maioria da galera tem esse erro com programas especificos
<crimeboy> qq duvida veja se o pessoal do #linux4fun pode te ajudar
<eldemon> e o meu problema é que dá isso na maioria das coisas
<eldemon> blz, vlw crimeboy
<edd> bom dia a todos
<crimeboy> bom dia
<danielC> bom dia, alguém usa o Listen Music Player?
<danielC> não consigo fazer o AudioScrobler do last.fm funcionar
<kmiksi> #ubuntu
<natsha> bom dia
<kmiksi> bom dia
<kmiksi> galera, alguém já passou por um "kernel panic"
<kmiksi> ?
<kmiksi> estou com um aqui e não gostaria de formatar pra resolver, e ter que baixar novamente todos os programinhas que eu tinha instalados.....
<nictuku> quando que começou?
<kmiksi> depois de eu atualizar o sistema
<sandrossv> kmiksi: ja olhou os logs ?
<kmiksi> nada de util nos logs
<kmiksi> mas na mensagem de erro que aparece na tela, há: [1.937981] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<kmiksi> e alguns outros registradores não humanamente legíveis
<sandrossv> kmiksi: atualizou pro ubuntu 10.10 ?
<kmiksi> instalei no netbook o ubuntu 10.10
<kmiksi> e na depois do ultimo boot, onde o update-manager atualizou algumas coisas automaticamente, eu não ligo mais o pc
<ptl> kmiksi: parece erro de rdev/inicialização. Eu se fosse você bootava pelo disco de instalação, montava em chroot e rodava um grub-install pra refazer a MBR
<kmiksi> não é o mesmo que dar o grub-install setando o root-directory?? (grub-install --root-directory=/media/Ubuntu /dev/sda)
<kmiksi> ?
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<kmiksi> pq eu tentei reinstalar o grub e não fui feliz :|
<kmiksi> bom dia!
<sandrossv> tipo no grub2 não deveria ser (1,0) ?
<sandrossv> to viajando
<sandrossv> se fosse isso, não iria nem carregar o kernel pra dar kernel panic --'
<kmiksi> eu realmente não entendo o que aconteceu pra não conseguir montar o sistema root.....
<kmiksi> alguem sabe algo sobre o que pode ser aquele "unknow-block(0,0)"?
<sandrossv> kmiksi: ta usando grtub2 ?
<sandrossv> grub2*
<kmiksi> sim, é o que vem no 10.10, não?
<sandrossv> Sim
<kmiksi> é esse, então
<kmiksi> bem galera, muito obrigado pela força, mas acho que a solução mais aplicável aqui é salvar o /home e formatar....
<kmiksi> valeu mesmo, vai saber qual foi o pau que deu :P
<ElDeablo> Oo
<sandrossv> calma ae
<ElDeablo> http://www.dicas-l.com.br/arquivo/como_reinstalar_ou_restaurar_o_grub.php
<sandrossv> carai, firefox ta horrivel, come toda a cpu
<kmiksi> <sandrossv>:firefox é assim mesmo
<kmiksi> <ElDeablo>: já reinstalei o grub e não funcionou
<ElDeablo> pelo live cd? fez de que forma?
<ElDeablo> tem o supergrub tb
<Demolidor> Patricia: :c*
<kmiksi> reinstalei pelo live do netbook remix, com "grub-install --root-directory=/media/Ubuntu /dev/sda"
<kmiksi> <ElDeablo>: acho que o problema não tá no grub...., mas não entendo muito de kernel panic
<ElDeablo> kp? pq daria um kp?
<kmiksi> <ElDeablo>: é o que deu
<ElDeablo> eita
<ElDeablo> reinstala essa bagaça e não fuça mais nisso!
<EduardeCalibal> sandrossv, estou testando o 4, esta mais leve mas com alguma instabilidade.
<Patricia> oi Demolidor
<EduardeCalibal> Tudo complicado neste horário por aqui...  AFK
<sandrossv> EduardeCalibal: grub4
<sandrossv> ?
<kmiksi> <EduardeCalibal>: o firefox4 é cópia do opera
<sandrossv> ata
<kmiksi> *opera10
<mrramone> meu note deu pau tbm quando eu atualizei pro 10.10
<mrramone> não foi kernel panic
<mrramone> tty1 ta funcionando
<kmiksi> <mrramone>: é, complicado essas coisas
<ElDeablo> quem quer evitar spam, use este site pra digitar seu email http://www.zapyon.de/spam-me-not/
<ElDeablo> ops
<ElDeablo> fail, não era aqui, sorry!
<kmiksi> alguém sabe como posso acessar a internet dentro de um chroot?
<crimeboy> da mesma maneira de fora
<kmiksi> ?
<kmiksi> cara, não tá rolando o sentimento aqui então
<kmiksi> to conectado fora mas não dentro
<crimeboy> kmiksi: #linux4fun
<flawin> Olá!
<flawin> Amigos, não estou conseguindo enviar arquivos no empathy.
<flawin> Embora tenha a opção, a mesma não está disponivel..
<peregrinator_six> flawin, boa tarde, sabe oq ue é pvt
<ubuntuRN> bom dia alguem sabe algum programa q salve tudo q é digitado no pc para ubuntu?
<omelete> bom tarde
<omelete> alguém ai usa o tucan?
<peregrinator_six> boa tarde
<flawin> peregrinator_six: sei sim;
<peregrinator_six> flawin, :)
<ubuntuRN> bom dia alguem sabe algum programa q salve tudo q é digitado no pc para ubuntu?
<crimeboy> eu sei
<ubuntuRN> crimeboy,como é?
<peregrinator_six> natsha, pvt
<peregrinator_six> natsha, ?
<peregrinator_six> natsha, pvt
<natsha> oi tudo bem
<peregrinator_six> natsha, boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> natsha, pvt
<kmiksi> o que é pvt?
<Patricia> boa tarde peregrinator_six tudo bem?
<Patricia> kmiksi: private
<Patricia> privado pvt
<kmiksi> hmmm
<natsha> meu cunhado chegou e esta mexendo no pc
<tetrix> kmiksi, uma janelinha privada entre voce e outro user
<Patricia> natsha: ola boa tarde tudo bem?
<natsha> dp a gente conversa
<kmiksi> ahhh!
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, não, mas eu to bem graças a DEUS!
<natsha>  tchau
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: ^^
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, e vcs ai, tranquilidade!
<peregrinator_six> ?
<natsha> oi Patricia
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: igual ontem ^^
<Patricia> natsha: :)
<peregrinator_six> natsha, pvt
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, e como tava ontem...?!
<natsha> tchau
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<natsha> boa tarde a todos
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: mal :S srsrsr
<Patricia> O.o depois de tanto tempo usando o chromium ele falhou uma vez so :D q foi agora :D :O
<lorena-bosso> ALguém pode me ajudar na configuração do postgres?
<kmiksi> <lorena-bosso>: dependendo do que for, até posso quebrar um galho
<lorena-bosso> kmiksi: pvt
<lorena-bosso> pode ser?
<mafya> alguem aqui sabe o canal do linux4 fun
<mafya> ?
<crimeboy> mafya: de /j #linux4fun
<mafya> e ai crime boy blz
<crimeboy> noiumaz
<ujelly> **
<natsha> boa tarde
<Ernandes> vixx
<crimeboy>  boa
<peregrinator_six> natsha, boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> natsha, pvt
<natsha> eu baixxei um filma e  não abriu  pediu um plugins
<natsha> filme
<natsha> um tal decodificador text/html
<natsha> o que eu faço
<natsha> sempre acontece isso
<peregrinator_six> natsha, pvt
<ujelly> Patricia: http://lh6.ggpht.com/_gWT60oSArdU/TLkVWS_HMEI/AAAAAAAAABs/l7ITGfD6UlM/coolface1.png
<natsha> sim
<ptl> em que extensão o filme termina?
<ujelly> natsha: ola! para vizualizar filmis .pif utilize o dos bocs obrigado! *.*
<crimeboy> pif?
<crimeboy> piffffffff
<crimeboy> tem ate onomatopeia de pneu furado
<licensed> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> ou pifff qdo sai um traque fraco e sem graça ehaaheaha
<licensed> essa palavra eh legal de se falar: ONOMATOPEIA
<licensed> onomatopeia onomatopeia onomatopeia onomatopeia
<ujelly> peregrinator_six: http://ow.ly/url/shorten-url q_p""
<peregrinator_six> Patricia,
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, vem cá por favor...
<ujelly> {º,_,º}""
<ujelly> os videos .bat rodam no vlc?? {º,_,º}
<peregrinator_six> Ayrton,
<peregrinator_six> Ayrton,
<peregrinator_six> Ayrton,
<peregrinator_six> Ayrton, cade vc raapz...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<ujelly> um pece hd 4gb roda o msn do linux??
<peregrinator_six> !abuso | ujelly troll forever
<ubottu-br> ujelly troll forever: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<crimeboy> video bat e pif?
<crimeboy> nao sao videos
<crimeboy> pif costumava ser um atalho de windows pro DOS
<crimeboy> e bat um arquivo de script do dos
<Ernandes> ta feio
<ujelly> ubottu-br: http://www.auburntron.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/umad.jpg
<ubottu-br> ujelly: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<ujelly> {º,_,º}""
<ujelly> meu pece tem um agade de 2ghz..posso estalar o ubuntu nele??
<kmiksi> <ujelly>: tche, o ubuntu roda em consdições mínimas de hardware, tenho um pc no trampo que é prehistorico com celeron e 380mega de memoria e eu puz ubuntu 10.10 nele, e com alguma configuração de tema, desabilitação de efeitos e substiruindo o firefox pelo chromium, ele consome de 190mega a 220mega
<kmiksi> e rola tranquilo
<kmiksi> eu amo o ubuntu!
<ujelly> eh verdade q o linucs foi copiado do windows??
<kmiksi> o inverso é verdade
<kmiksi> <ujelly>: a Microsoft já declarou publicamente que quebrou patentes de software linux
<ujelly> porque o BSD eh melhor q o linucs??
<kmiksi> <ujelly>: o linux foi feito baseado no sistema operacional minix, que não era um sistema operacional para usuários, mas um exemplo de como se desenvolver um sistema operacional
 * Patricia coloca o modo +q em ujelly
<kmiksi> <ujelly>: o minix era de um livro de programaçlão de SO!
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: :)
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, já reclamei do estupido já...
<umedi> @@""
 * Patricia coloca o modo +q em umedi
<umedi> peregrinator_six: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3041/3022290535_19ce9bd73e_o.png
<Patricia> kkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> !abuso | Troll forever
<ubottu-br> Troll forever: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<umedi> {º,_,º}"
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim:  ping
<kmiksi> o que o "!abuso | Troll forever" faz?
<peregrinator_six> !abuso | umedi troll
<ubottu-br> umedi troll: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<peregrinator_six> kmiksi, nada, errei a frase... :9
<peregrinator_six> :)
<umedi> ubottu-br: http://www.auburntron.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/umad.jpg
<ubottu-br> umedi: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<peregrinator_six> :(
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: que nada /ignore :D
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, não adinata, muda i nick... :S
<Patricia> andre_gondim bane tudo logo *!*@189.110*
<peregrinator_six> *adianta...
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, ai viu...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: ignore pelo ip :P
<peregrinator_six> Ayrton, Andre_Gondimisso aqui é bagunça é...?!
<Patricia> pessoas assim tem disturbios mental, melhor nem mexer
<Guest97631> {º,_,º}""
<crimeboy> Patricia: ueheu
<Patricia> sao pessoas q nao consegue ter uma familia, pessoas mal amadas, e quando sofre alguma coisa ela quer se vingar
<Guest97631> meu cdrum nao abre no linucs, sera que eh virus???
<Patricia> triste realidade
<crimeboy> Patricia: eh o classico mal social, ninguem ve, ninguem sabe que existe, nao tem amigo, nao ve garotas soh gente morta caida ao chao
<crimeboy> dae pra querer aparecer vem aq
<crimeboy> e faz isso
<Patricia> sim
<crimeboy> troll'in
<Guest97631> g_g""
<crimeboy> ainda deve ter um micropenis
<Patricia> o melhor é fazer igual aos politicos ignorar os pobres e os mendingos eles consegue entao a gente consegue ignorar o bissi anugo sem identidade Guest97631 G_G""
<Guest97631> **""
<crimeboy> Guest97631: tem tratamento pra essas coisas
<Guest97631> {º,_,º}
<crimeboy> Guest97631: vc precisa de ajuda de um especialista
<kmiksi> hehehe
<Guest97631> {º,_,º}""
<Patricia> re-integramento ao mundo ele precisa diss
<Patricia> *disso
<Guest97631> porque o ubuntu eh marron?? {º,_,º}
<crimeboy> Guest97631: o mundo nao eh so sexo, tem outras coisas que vc pode fazer pra ser feliz
<Patricia> guest porque é uma cor ate bonita
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> d+
<Guest97631> {º,_,º}""
<Patricia> guest duvido vc floodar o canal com 4 vez isso "{º,_,º}"""
<Patricia> yes yes yes
<crimeboy> ja ia indicar um abrigo de idosos pra ele ficar fazendo essas perguntas pros velhinhos
<crimeboy> os velhinhos estao la abandonados
<crimeboy> ate um idiota proza ruin desse eles valorizariam
<crimeboy> seria um tratamento duplo
<Patricia> Ayrton: se repetir uma coisa varias vez o bot bani ne?
<peregrinator_six> já foi tarde o filho do tinhoso... |:
<Patricia> ixi
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, acho que ainda não está implementado o kick por flood
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> repara ai sao 189.110.XXX bani tudo logo :P
<Patricia> --/mode #ubuntu-br +b
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> 1/m
<kmiksi> <crimeboy>: lembra o meu probleminha de kernel panic?
<crimeboy> nao
 * alanteixeira is back.
 * alanteixeira_awa is away: Gone away for now
 * alanteixeira_awa is away: Gone away for now
 * alanteixeira_awa is back.
 * alanteixeira_awa is away: Gone away for now
<Andre_Gondim> alanteixeira_awa, por favor, não use mensagem away públiica.
<chronos> alguém ai tem idéia de como configurar o teclado do asus g51jx para usar cedilhas? É esse o teclado, http://www.hardplus.com.br/imagens/ASUS_G51JX-X5_1.jpg
<chronos> o cedilha aparece como ć
<chronos> no kate
<Andre_Gondim> chronos, esse é um teclado americano, para ter ç precisa fazer acento mais c
<chronos> mas nas apps do kde nao vem cedilha
<chronos> no chrome vem
<chronos> no kde vem ć
<crimeboy> chronos: veja com o pessoal #Linux4fun eles sabem
<Andre_Gondim> chronos, tentar em um terminal fazer setxkbmap -model abnt2 -layout br
<chronos> mas o modelo passa longe de abnt o0
<Andre_Gondim> chronos, o seu teclado é americano, eu entendi que você quer que ele funcione com o ç, não?
 * alanteixeira_awa is back.
<alanteixeira> Andre_Gondim: tava configurando meu konversatioon
<chronos> Andre_Gondim: sim, mas ta vindo c com acento agudo
<chronos> em vez de cedilha
<chronos> em algumas aplicações
<chronos> vou da um reboot
<chronos> foi nao
<peregrinator_six> Guest23507, e ai primo, como se tá...?!
<peregrinator_six> Guest23507, pvt
<ptl> alanteixeira: converta seu kvirc :) muito melhor que o konversation
<ptl> ops
<ptl> *configure seu kvirc
<alanteixeira> é outro cliente irc?
<crimeboy> gostei do converta
<thls> ptl me deixou falando sozinho msmo =P
<tetrix> hau
<Patricia> ptl: vc usa o kvirc? o seu tem problema de codificação ao idioma ptbr?
<ptl> thls: desculpe, é que estou malhando
<ptl> não estou prestando muita atenção nas conversas
<ptl> alanteixeira: sim, o mais completo de todos
<ptl> (dos gráficos)
<thls> ptl mallha em casa?
<thls> *malha
<ptl> Patricia: não tem não, tudo funciona perfeitamente
<ptl> thls: sim
<thls> playboy
<thls> uahuaa
<Patricia> ptl: humm, pois baixei em 2 versao diferente do ubuntu e tem
<ptl> thls: ó minha academiazinha caseira --> http://a.imageshack.us/img72/2720/20100804001.jpg
<ptl> Patricia: estranho
<ptl> estou usando a 4:4.1.1~svn4891-1
<Patricia> o idioma pt nao tem o problema de codificação nao
<Patricia> so o ptbr
<Patricia> :S
<ptl> qual problema específico que você encontra?
<Patricia> problema com codificação
<ptl> sim, mas qual?
<ptl> os acentos não aparecem?
<Patricia> acentuas etc
<ptl> ou  você não envia acentuado normalmente?
<Patricia> ç é ? etc
<Patricia> nao tipo
<Patricia> no aplicativo mesmo
<ptl> qual o seu $LANG, $LC_ALL e $LC_COLLATE ?
<Patricia> configura?oes
<Patricia> eu nem instalo mais :P
<crimeboy> COLLATE?
<ptl> esquisito isso
<ptl> é
<peregrinator_six> mesmo problema que tem o Empathy com o irc em modo de decodificação UTF-8
<Patricia> vou instalar novamente
<peregrinator_six> fica trocando algumas letras por "?"
<thls> ptl massa eu só tenho 1 aparelho que é supino, pulley e voador ao msmo tempo
<ptl>  pOiS É pOiS É pOiS É !!! [by CHiQUiNHa]
<ptl> thls: de banco? ou na vertical?
<ptl> o que é assim na vertical é "máquina apolo" na gíria
<crimeboy> offtopic
<kmiksi> té mais galera
<peregrinator_six> ptl, por favor, pvt
<thls> vertical ptl de corrente ainda
<alanteixeira> ptl: só tem versão pro kde 3.5
<ptl> alanteixeira: KDE? O KVirc não é mais de KDE há tempos, ele usa as bibliotecas QT
<ptl> alanteixeira: e não kdelibs
<alanteixeira> hum, pera
<Patricia> ptl: mesma coisa pera ai q esta enviando
<ptl> alanteixeira: e mesmo que fosse "de KDE 3.5" (o que não é verdade), ele funcionaria em qualquer ambiente se as bibliotecas necessárias estivessem carregadas
<maraja1> Instalei o ubuntu na casa de 4 amigos mes passado, cujos desktops ja estavam inutilizados "pq eram lentos demais". 1 mes depois zero reclamacoes, 2 "ja nem utilizam mais o laptop".
<peregrinator_six> maraja1, meus parabéns man. :)
<maraja1> fiquei impressionado como eles aprenderam a usar rapido.
<maraja1> nenhuma dificuldade, claro que ninguem usa o terminal ainda.
<maraja1> mas...
<peregrinator_six> maraja1, pvt aqui por favor, quero lhe falar algo offtopic!
<Patricia> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Patricia> ptl: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=127445
<ptl> Patricia: xô ver
<ptl> Patricia: você tem razão, esse problema nessa janela também aparece aqui, mas só ele. De resto, funciona normal
<Patricia> sim sim
<ptl> Patricia: vou te mostrar como aparece aqui
<Patricia> normal
<Patricia> ok
<ptl> Patricia: http://imagebin.org/127446
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> o que ouve com a barra?
<Patricia> uma duvida boba, mas so para ter certeza
<Patricia> sudo tar -cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/
<Patricia> vai copiar todo o / certo?
<Patricia> falta alguma coisa? http://paste.ubuntu.com/542397/
<ptl> o --exclude tira o /
<ptl> não
<ptl> --exclude é justamente pra excluir os diretórios, recursivamente
<ptl> Patricia: barra? que barra?
<ptl> [16:52:51] <Patricia> o que ouve com a barra?
<Patricia> nota
<Patricia> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=127445
<Patricia> http://imagebin.org/127446
<Patricia> aquela barra de cima da janela
<ptl> Patricia: ahhh... .nem tira reparado, por algum motivo o import não graca as decorações de janela
<Patricia> ^^
<ptl> Patricia: mas as decorações estão lá
<Patricia> mmm
<ptl> Patricia: http://imagebin.org/127454
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> :) konversation mais bonitinho :D http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=127455
<ptl> ah, vá
<Patricia> kkkkkkkk
<ptl> questão de instalar um tema mais legal no KVIRC
<ptl> :P
<Patricia> :P
<ptl> Patricia: mais bonitinho ainda --> http://imagebin.org/127456
<ptl> :P :P :P :P
<Patricia> :P
<crimeboy> ptl: eh vc?
<ptl> crimeboy: sim
<crimeboy> fiquei feliz
<crimeboy> tem um mais feio que eu por aq
<crimeboy> ehehe
<ptl> \o/
<crimeboy> ptl: to brincando
<crimeboy> eheh
<ptl> ah, mas normal :P já me chamaram de medonho até
<ptl> ahuehahuhua
<crimeboy> ptl: ta com cara de lutador de ultimate fighter
<crimeboy> quem disse medonho foi bonzinho contigo
<crimeboy> ta com cara de quem fica levantando teclado todo dia nao
<ptl> ahuehuhua
<ptl> é o único jeito que encontro de manter a saúde... malhar sempre
<ptl> equilibra outros aspectos da minha vida também
<crimeboy> que bom
<crimeboy> c toma aditivos?
<ptl> ah, só os complementos de sempre, whey protein e tal. Se bem que não tenho tomado desde que há meses atrás entrei na dieta atkins. Minha dieta virou hiperprotéica e em geral não preciso de proteína extra. E é supercontrolada.
<MaL0> e toma grasas de todo tipo ?
<ptl> grasas?
<ptl> não sei o que é isso...
<peregrinator_six> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/12/vendo-tv-digital-no-ubuntu-10-10/
<MaL0> ptl gordura
<ptl> bom, tento minimizar por causa do colesterol, MaL0. Basicamente só como frango e peru
<ptl> vou dar uma saidinha... falou pra vocês
<ptl> fui
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrrs... http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/12/ubuntu-na-globo-sem-querer-mas-ta-la/
<MaL0> as dietas baixas en HC sao eficientes mais o rebote nao é bom
<peregrinator_six> :P
<MaL0> bye ptl
<malfredyne> Boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> malfredyne, boa tarde.
<malfredyne> peregrinator_six pode dar um help
<malfredyne> ?
<peregrinator_six> se eu souber, manda...
<malfredyne> uso o Tucan para donwload
<malfredyne> só que do nada ele travou
<malfredyne> não baixa e nem exclui a lista de download que está nele
<malfredyne> já desinstalei e instalei novamente e nada
<peregrinator_six> um, nunca usei não...
<malfredyne> tenso vei
<malfredyne> já tentei de tudo
<malfredyne> mais não vai
<malfredyne> Alguém ai sabe?
<peregrinator_six> malfredyne, pvt
<malfredyne> peregrinator?
<malfredyne> alguem que utiliza o tucan
<malfredyne> ?
<Ernandes> humm
<Viuvo_Rico> Boa Noite. Eu já pesquisei, já segui vários tutoriais, e estou com o seguinte problema. Video onboard Nvidia 6100, Ubuntu 10.10, se eu logar com meu usuário a tela trava em poucos seguntos. Se eu logar pelo Rocovery Mode, entro como Root, comando startx, e funciona tudo normal.
<Viuvo_Rico> Obrigado a todos, eu volto daqui a pouco, preciso sair RL.
<mateusjmf> boa tarde a todos
<MarceloVaz> ae :D
<MarceloVaz> alguem usa o freeNAS ?
<Ernandes> not
<Ernandes> vixx
<yro_anjos> Como faço para saber em qual  /dev o ubuntu montou um dispositivo ?
<Andre_Gondim> yro_anjos, mount
<yro_anjos> Andre_Gondim:  Mas quero saber qual dev/ttyUSB0, pois conectei um celular e quero saber onde ele ta montado
<thls> mount
<thls> =P
<EduardeCalibal> Ele esta correto, mount se estiver montado, senão deve constar nas mensagens do dmesg.
<yro_anjos> Obrigado...
<EduardeCalibal> Quando o módulo cria o dispositivo isso aparece nas mensagens do dmesg.
<yro_anjos> A história é a seguinte: To com um celular iChina, modem, internet e webcam fucionou muito bem, porém quero interagir o celular com o Wammu, e não estou conseguindo ver em que dev ele ta montado
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser que ele não esteja lá...
<yro_anjos> Ele identifica normal, porém preciso saber onde ele tá
<EduardeCalibal> Se ele identifica o dispositivo que deseja ele vai aparecer no dmesg junto com o nome.
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei como funciona essa comunicação...
<EduardeCalibal> Tem também o aplicativo gmobilemedia.
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se te ajuda em algo...
<yro_anjos> vou experimentar-lo
<EduardeCalibal> Boa sorte.
<yro_anjos> ok
<yro_anjos> valeu!
<EduardeCalibal> Tocar serviço aqui...  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Ernandes> quem monta servidor firewall?
<Ernandes> vixx
<yro_anjos> Estou tentando abrir o synapitc mas ele encerra automaticamente, removi pacotes antigos e dei um apt-get -f install => # Erro no barramento de dependências... 0%
<ffr76> \quit
<Ernandes> hum
<Ernandes> ferrou
<oraculo> a
<peregrinator_six> leonardo, boa noite.
<yro_anjos> peregrinator_six:  ai rapaz!
<yro_anjos> Será que tu pode me dar yuma força por aqui?
<peregrinator_six> yro_anjos, diz ai...?!
<peregrinator_six> se eu pueder...
<peregrinator_six> Guest55368, pvt
<yro_anjos> peregrinator_six: Estou tentando abrir o synapitc mas ele encerra automaticamente, removi pacotes antigos e dei um apt-get -f install => # Erro no barramento de dependências... 0%
<peregrinator_six> yro_anjos, boa noite.
<yro_anjos> peregrinator_six: boa...
<peregrinator_six> yro_anjos, nuca vi este problema rapaz, nem imagino como poderia lhe ajudar... EduardeCalibal boa noite! Se estiver disponivel socorre o yro_anjos aqui! :)
<yro_anjos> :(
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...  Mal sinal.  Tenta rodar ele por terminal e vê o erro.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, obrigado man. :)
<EduardeCalibal> Pode também verificar pacotes faltando ou quebrados no sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Para verificar os pacotes por terminal pode mandar dpkg -l|grep -v ii
<EduardeCalibal> Tudo que aparecer estará com algum tipo de problema.  Seu problema pode estar em um desses pacotes.  Claro, considerando que não seja apenar erro com a senha quando pede para abrir o synaptic.
<yro_anjos> EduardeCalibal:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/542489/
<EduardeCalibal> Já vejo.
<EduardeCalibal> Nada relacionado a pacotes...
<EduardeCalibal> Roda ele por terminal.
<EduardeCalibal> O synaptic
<EduardeCalibal> Roda com sudo.
<yro_anjos> ele chega abrir + encerra automaticamente
<EduardeCalibal> Algum erro no terminal?
<yro_anjos> Erro de barramento
<yro_anjos> erro no barramento
<EduardeCalibal> Apenas isso?  Erro de barrameto, e ai se fecha.
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<yro_anjos> simmm
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver referências...  Momento.
<EduardeCalibal> Qual sua versão do apt?
<yro_anjos> per ai
<EduardeCalibal> Outra coisa, pode ter erro em ~/.xsession-errors
<EduardeCalibal> Dá uma olhada por lá também.
<yro_anjos> apt 0.8.3ubuntu7 para i386 compilado em Oct  5 2010 14:07:36
<EduardeCalibal> Estou garimpando aqui, momento.
<Pretto> yro_anjos: vc instalou o devede foi?
<EduardeCalibal> Pode tentar atualizar o apt e ver se não resolve...
<yro_anjos> sim
<EduardeCalibal> aptitude versions apt
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui nos meus repositórios não tenho essa sua versão.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor...
<yro_anjos> erro
<EduardeCalibal> Mais correto seria atualizar o synaptic
<Pretto> EduardeCalibal: ele deve ter usado um ppa
<peregrinator_six> yro_anjos, qual o seu Ubuntu...?!
<peregrinator_six> 10.10...?!
<yro_anjos> provavelmente foi o ppa
<EduardeCalibal> Putz, uso um mega beta aqui...  Acho que até é alfa.
<yro_anjos> maveric
<EduardeCalibal> Sem erros só posso supor que sua versão esteja comdefeito.
<EduardeCalibal> Digo, o synaptic.
<Pretto> yro_anjos: ppa do studio ne?
<peregrinator_six> ou então deu quebra por algum motivo né EduardeCalibal...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Não vi erros nos pacotes, só que algo rodando esteja derrubando o synaptic.
<yro_anjos> Foi do jash...
<EduardeCalibal> Não deveria ter afetado seu synaptic, o devede não altera pacotes relacionados a gerenciamento de pacotes, até onde sei.
<Pretto> EduardeCalibal: altera, ele tenta remover justamente esses pacotes
<EduardeCalibal> Pode tentar, mas eles não estão faltando na lista que ele passou.
<EduardeCalibal> A única coisa que pode ter acontecido é estar sem o synaptic.
<yro_anjos> Mas ele estabva fucionando normalmente
<EduardeCalibal> Mas ai ele não executaria.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode tentar reinstalar o synaptic por desencardo de consciência.
<Pretto> eu perdi o inicio do problema, alguem pode me atualizar
<EduardeCalibal> Também poderia verificar se algum gerenciador de pacotes já não esta rodando com o ps -A|grep synaptic ou ps -A|grep apt
<yro_anjos> aptitude???
<EduardeCalibal> É, pode ser.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele esta com erros no synaptic.
<EduardeCalibal> Quando roda por terminal v
<yro_anjos> Pretto:  Estou tentando abrir o synapitc mas ele encerra automaticamente, removi pacotes antigos e dei um apt-get -f install => # Erro no barramento de dependências... 0%
<EduardeCalibal> vê uma mensagem de "erro de bararmento"
<Pretto> yro_anjos: vc pode colocar o erro do terminal no pastebin?
<yro_anjos> Erro no barramento de dependências ... só issoque aparece
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta instalar outra versão, vi algo sobre um bug do synaptic com esse mensagem.
<EduardeCalibal> Qual a que esta ai?
<Pretto> yro_anjos: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-user-portuguese@lists.debian.org/msg83408.html
<EduardeCalibal> Esse erro que falei é antigo, acho que não é o caso.
<Pretto> EduardeCalibal: parece nao ser relacionado ao synaptic, já que ocorre no apt-get -f install
<EduardeCalibal> Quando instalar o synaptic deveria reparar tudo...  Mas pode que nem consiga mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Vai puxar as dependências...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas, o apt-get sempre dá esse erro ou apenas quando usou o apt-get -f install?
<Pretto> EduardeCalibal: yro_anjos  aqui tem o mesmo problema com uma solução http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347524
<EduardeCalibal> Mesmo caso do Debian que passou antes...  Bom, não custa testar.
<yro_anjos> estou vendo
<Pretto> EduardeCalibal: provavelmente em qualquer gerenciador de pacotes que usa o cache :)
<yro_anjos> vou  restauraro arquivo
<EduardeCalibal> Tilts estranhos...  Não interrompeu uma atualização no meio, interrompeu?
<yro_anjos> O rpimeiro link não fucionou...
<EduardeCalibal> Já tive que alterar coisas direto nesses locais quando detonei no meio uma apt-get e quando usei o apt-get -f install para concluir já voltou em erros.
<Pretto> yro_anjos: sudo rm -rf  /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta o segundo.
<EduardeCalibal> Não remove...
<EduardeCalibal> Move para outro local.
<EduardeCalibal> Nunca é bom apagar coisas sem ter certeza.
<Pretto> EduardeCalibal: esses .bin são recriados ;)
<EduardeCalibal> Medo...
<Pretto> EduardeCalibal: tem razão, seguro morreu de velho
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<yro_anjos> \o/
<EduardeCalibal> Ainda estou estudando essas minúcias do sistema de pacotes...  Não sei para o que serve nem a metade ainda...
<yro_anjos> \o/ EduardeCalibal Pretto, obrigado
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Esses dois arquivos são índices de repositórios.
<yro_anjos> Vou procurar entender o que aconteceu.. tenho alguma coisa\ duplicada
<peregrinator_six> yro_anjos, eu chamei o EduardeCalibal pra tentar lhe ajudar, por que eu não mereço agradecimentos...?! :(
<peregrinator_six> yro_anjos, AUHSUAHSUAHSUHAUHHS
<peregrinator_six> :P
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Então acho que poderiam ser apagados mesmo, esses dois pimpolhos...
<Pretto> yro_anjos: corrompeu um dos .bin, que parece-me ser o arquivo usado como base de dados de ddependencias
<EduardeCalibal> já confirmei a informação, eles são dois arquivos de índice, um para repositórios e um para fontes...  Estando danificados provocam erros no apt e seus amigos.
<Pretto> yro_anjos: é isso mesmo, é o banco de dados do cache
<EduardeCalibal> É um problema de codificação do aplicativo...  Se eles soubessem verificar a integridade dos arquivos antes isso jamais aconteceria.
<EduardeCalibal> Estranho, achei que eles fossem o índice do último apt-get update mas acho que são alterados a cada operação.
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-12
<EduardeCalibal> Vou seguir confabulando com meus botões aqui...  Fui.  AFK
<yro_anjos> Sempre q inicia o synaptic ele verifica esses índices. Tinha algo errado, por isso que ele enc errava
<Pretto> yro_anjos: isso mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> Li um negócio sobre integrar o windowmaker com o gnome e o kde.  Quer dizer que posso usar o gnome com windowmaker no lugar do nautilus?
<EduardeCalibal> Já vi que terei que testar isso...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<newclimb> boa noite
<newclimb> ping
<EduardeCalibal> Diga...
<EduardeCalibal> Boa noite.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Meio cedo para dizer que será uma boa noite, provavelmente serei atormentado por mosquitos do lado negro da força...
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, boa noite primo!
<Guevara> e ai peregrinator_six
<kratiis> a Dell agora vende notes com ubuntu
<Guevara> é, acabei de ver
<Guevara> mas ubuntu 9.10 e proc core 2 duo
<kratiis> por que sera que geralmente colocam os modelos low-end?
<Guevara> deve ser pra vender estoque parado que nao vendeu
<kratiis> patético
<kratiis> será que instalaram antivirus também?
<Guevara> capitalismo é isso
<kratiis> antigamente eu era tolo o bastante de achar que o linux devia ganhar o Desktop, mas hoje em dia, acho vantajoso continuar com pequena fatia de mercado
<EduardeCalibal> Que vai ganhar vai...  As empresas vão sempre optar pelo que dá mais lucro, só não fizeram ainda por que a base de suporte ainda é pequena...
<EduardeCalibal> Quando toda a loja de informática der suporte a Linux ai a coisa vai ser bem diferente.
<peregrinator_six> kratiis, explica o por que de achar que deve continuar com a menor fatia do mercado...?!
<peregrinator_six> explica o raciocionio se é que aja um...
<kratiis> peregrinator_six: acho que alguns problemas do windows serão transferidos para o próximo sistema que vier a dominar o mercado
<peregrinator_six> kratiis,  serio mesmo...?! Mesmo que ele não tenha nada a ver com o atual...?!
<kratiis> peregrinator_six: sim. O mercado é quem dá as cartas. Se os usuários gostam de softwares como o incredimail, certamente farão uma versão pra linux
<kratiis> peregrinator_six: basta ter mercado
<peregrinator_six> entendo...
<kratiis> peregrinator_six: aí o sistema entra na prostituição
<EduardeCalibal> Mas o mercado são dois lados, a oferta e a procura.  Como a internet pirata que brota em todos os lugares por que as empresas não levam a internet ou por que não baixam os preços.
<peregrinator_six> boa!
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que em 3 ou 4 anos desse monte de cursinhos que já começam a aparecer vão brotar lojas com suporte a linux normal.  Como para Windows.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai teremos um mercado mais parelho, hoje o Linux e desinstalado pela mesma loja que vende...
<Leandro_Rush_> boa noite pessoal
<kratiis> é verdade
<kratiis> boa noite
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<peregrinator_six> Leandro_Rush_, boa noite.
<Leandro_Rush_> desculpem minha ignorância, mas sou iniciante no Ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> É uma interessante frase, já estou curioso quanto a próxima.
<kratiis> Não há que se desculpar.
<Leandro_Rush_> é bem mais interessante que o windows
<EduardeCalibal> Concordo.
<Leandro_Rush_> ainda essa semana pretendo testar o Mandriva
<Leandro_Rush_> ouvi falar bem desse sistema
<EduardeCalibal> Nunca tive contato com esse, ao menos que eu lembre.
<Pretto> Leandro_Rush_: se tiver alguma dúvida sobre ubuntu é muito bem vindo, mas aqui evitamos comentários sobre outras distros. :)
<EduardeCalibal> Lembrei...  Ele é meio comercial e tem uma versão aberta né?
<EduardeCalibal> Que barato...R$ 780 a versão server dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Bá.
<Leandro_Rush_> é isso mesmo
<Leandro_Rush_> ok
<Leandro_Rush_> tenho uma dúvida aki
<Leandro_Rush_> não consigo assistir video do you tube no firefox
<Leandro_Rush_> tento instar o plugin mas, não funciona
<Guevara> flas
<EduardeCalibal> Eu sempre apanho para esse plugin maledeto...
<Guevara> desinstala o flash plugin e flash installer pelo synaptic
<kratiis> é interessante ver como tem bastante gente que instala o os compilado pra 32-bit mesmo tendo uma máquina com proc. 64-bit.
<Guevara> depois acesso o youtube e aceita a instalação
<Leandro_Rush_> ok
<Leandro_Rush_> vou fazer isso
<kratiis> talvez porque para o uso doméstico isso não faça diferença aparente para um leigo
<EduardeCalibal> Eu tenho 64 aqui e uso tudo 386...
<EduardeCalibal> Quero manter um repositório apenas nessa faixa.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai acabei usando tudo 32
<EduardeCalibal> Pelo que andei lendo a diferença na velocidade do sistema não é lá grandes coisas.
<Guevara> so vai notar alguma diferença se as aplicações usadas forem construidas para aproveitar o endereçamento de memoria maior
<EduardeCalibal> O cinelerra imagino que seja um deles...
<Guevara> como td mundo usa aplicações 32bits, nao adianta nada
<kratiis> EduardeCalibal: o problema existe com o endereçamento de memória. Com grandes quantidades de ram > 4GiB
<EduardeCalibal> Eita comedor de memória do inferno...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem um kernell para grande memória também.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, uma versão.
<eita> EduardeCalibal, eu?
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe
<EduardeCalibal> Não era você, foi uma expressão.  Eita.  :D
<tetrix> EduardeCalibal, :)
<EduardeCalibal> Estou rodando agora o 2.6.32-5-486
<EduardeCalibal> Não tenho opção para memória nesse.
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho para o 2.6.32-5-686
<EduardeCalibal> O lance do endereçamento do processador é muito bonitinho na teoria, mas na prática não vi resultados que justifiquem um novo kernell.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém sabe qual a lógica dessas versões?  Por que do 2.6.32 pula para o 2.6.35...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Pretto> EduardeCalibal: http://kernel.org/
<EduardeCalibal> Valeu, adoro esses detalhes.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<josue> aloha pinguinsada
<peregrinator_six> josue, diz ai meu mano!
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<peregrinator_six> boa noite
<josue> salve sale
<peregrinator_six> josue, pvt
<josue> e ai brother
<licensed> poxa viram a entrevista do ubuntudicas pra cbn?
<peregrinator_six> licensed, gostou..?!
<licensed> peregrinator_six, nao vei =/
<mafya> Boa noite
<mafya> alguem sabe colocar leitor biometrico para funcionar no ubuntu 10.10
<mafya> ?
<Patricia> Bom dia
 * Patricia ocupada
<Patricia> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Guest6347> pessoal, vcs sabem como vê os processos usados na internet no terminal?
 * crimeboy escutando um grilo no silencio
<OneSr> galera
<OneSr> como abilito AllowOverride All no ubuntu ?
<OneSr> as url amigáveis não tão funcionando
<peregrinator_six> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<vitorlobo>  como deletar um arquivo em sistema de arquivos?
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: o pessoal do #linux4fun deve saber
<vitorlobo> tava la
<vitorlobo> n sabem
<crimeboy> sabem
<vitorlobo> entao n querem falar
<tetrix> vitorlobo, eu posso tentar te ajudar amanha, como te disse, pois agora estou pregado
<crimeboy> devem ta dormindo
<crimeboy> sabado 2
<vitorlobo> tranquilo
<vitorlobo> vou tenter resolver
<crimeboy> ;30 da manha
<tetrix> vitorlobo, qualquer coisa volta lah amanha que a gente tenta
<tetrix> vitorlobo, beleza?
<vitorlobo> blz
<tetrix> byebye
<vitorlobo> consegui
<vitorlobo> auhauhauha
<vitorlobo> aeee
<vitorlobo> \o/
<vitorlobo> kct
<vitorlobo> liberei 16gb
<vitorlobo> q blz
<vitorlobo> =]
<cabrucas> Oi Pessoal, alguém pode me ajudar a conectar ao pessoal do operação payback? tenho o javaloic aqui, mas queria acompanhar direto com eles...
<cabrucas> eles dão uns ips lá para conectar, mas não estou conseguindo fazer isso aqui pelo X-Chat...
<cabrucas> Pessoal, alguém pode me ajudar?
<ketchupi> oiiiiiiiii
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia! alguem sabe dizer pq fica aparecendo isso no ubuntu: http://img602.imageshack.us/i/screenshotug.png/
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia! alguem sabe dizer pq fica aparecendo isso no ubuntu: http://img602.imageshack.us/i/screenshotug.png/
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia! alguem sabe dizer pq fica aparecendo isso no ubuntu: http://img602.imageshack.us/i/screenshotug.png/
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia! alguem sabe dizer pq fica aparecendo isso no ubuntu: http://img602.imageshack.us/i/screenshotug.png/
<maraja1> Estou usando o Synapse launcher. Alguem sabe como faco para ele reconhecer um arquivo do broffice? ele reconhece alguns, mas outros nao. Nao entendo
<Patricia> bom dia :D
<ketchupi> bom dia menina
<mateusjmf> olá
<Nilodanx521> pessoas bom dia!_
<ffr76> Bom dia Domingão com chuva
<Nilodanx521> como eu faço para q o mutter nao consuma tanta ram?\??
<Nilodanx521> estou atualmente no gnome / gnome-shell
<ffr76> O q e mutter???
<Nilodanx521> 	kkk
<Nilodanx521> bem
<Nilodanx521> nao sei explicar direito mai eu vejo como se fosse o compiz mais simples
<Nilodanx521> pq eu tenho o unity aki porem n uso
<Nilodanx521> dai quando eu entro no gnome shell ele ativa
<ffr76> para melhorar desenpenho aumento a area de swap !!!
<Nilodanx521> eu n tneho swap
<Nilodanx521> ...
<Nilodanx521> tenho 3gb de ram
<ffr76> com tanto pra q vc quer economizar???
<mateusjmf> quando a memória é toda usada é que é usado o swap?
<Nilodanx521> nao mateusjmf
<Nilodanx521> ela e memoria de troca
<Nilodanx521> ou seja
<Nilodanx521> quando vc estiver usando ele
<Nilodanx521> os arquivos mais "importantes" ou que foram levantados a mais tempo de execulçao e enviado ao swap
<Nilodanx521> dai o sistema con-tinua rapido e funcional
<ffr76> eu uso sempre pk estou com um k6 2 500 mhz 512 m ram
<Nilodanx521> hum
<Nilodanx521> muito show seu pc- cara
<ffr76> show de lentitão
<Nilodanx521> eu tenho um so-nho em velo ain-da -hj rodando linux sabia
<Nilodanx521> kkk
<Nilodanx521> sim-
<Nilodanx521> mais mesmo assim e um k6!
<Nilodanx521> vc tem playstation?
<ffr76> sim
<Nilodanx521> pronto
<Nilodanx521> roda o li-nux nele pow!
<Nilodanx521> tu n vai ficar na mao!
<ffr76> como assim ???
<Nilodanx521> velhooo
<Nilodanx521> li-nux roda em tudo
<Nilodanx521> tem ate bateria de atari rodando linux
<Nilodanx521> kkk
<Nilodanx521> tem gente que consegue colocar o linux no psp
<Nilodanx521> eh muito show
<ffr76> pois e de Natal um PS2 q comprei para meu filho
<crimeboy> ruffleS:
<crimeboy> ;]
<ffr76> notei que tem uma entrada de rede
<ffr76> quando ele enjoar vou rodar ubuntu  no PS2
<Nilodanx521> mais eh isso me-smo
<Nilodanx521> basta vc conectar ele em rede e ser felix
<Nilodanx521> eu n tenho porem queria er so pra brincar de llinux ne-sse console
<Nilodanx521> kk
<ruffleS> crimeboy, consegui tornar o painel do gnome totalmente transparente com os temas Ambiance e Radiance
<ruffleS> crimeboy, aguenta um pouquinho ai que eu to terminando o post
<crimeboy> ruffleS: L:D
<crimeboy> ruffleS: eu preciso de um mac menu apenas
<wcomnisky> saudações!
<crimeboy> o/
<wcomnisky> Estou com problema no compartilhamento. Ao tentar acessar uma pasta compartilhada pelo nautilus (opções de compartilhamento), me exibe a seguinte mensagem: Não foi possível montar a localização. Falha ao montar o compartilhamento Windows
<crimeboy> ffr76: Nilodanx521 #linux4fun
<Nilodanx521> oi
<wcomnisky> Ja reinstalei samba, smbcliente, libs.. e o erro persiste, inclusive tentando fazer o compartilhamento configurando o smb.conf
<ruffleS> crimeboy, instala o indicator appmenu
<wcomnisky> alguém tem alguma sugestão?
<ruffleS> crimeboy, ou o globalmenu.. so não sei se funciona no xfce
<crimeboy> ruffleS: vamos tentar
<Nilodanx521> não mexo no samba
<wcomnisky> Nilodanx521> existe outra forma de compartilhamento?
<Nilodanx521> tbm não sei dizer
<Nilodanx521> pq quando eu faço isso- é via maquina virtual
<Nilodanx521> aki no not
<Nilodanx521> e eu ñ tenho o samba -aki
<ruffleS> no meu notebook também não.. só tem rock, reggae e blues :D
<Nilodanx521> asuahsuhasuhahsaus-h
<Nilodanx521> eu tenho um desltop
<Nilodanx521> deskto-p
<Nilodanx521> aki com arch
<Nilodanx521> nem nele tem o samba
<Nilodanx521> pq -aki em casa ninguem usa o windows
<wcomnisky> também não uso windows
<ruffleS> Nilodanx521, se for linux x linux você usa o ssh ao inves to samba
<wcomnisky> putz
<ruffleS> pq samba se existe o ssh?
<Nilodanx521> tipo e nem faço comunicação ssh po-w!!!
<Nilodanx521> eu uso bluetooth
<Nilodanx521> kkkk
<Nilodanx521> mais rápi-do
<Nilodanx521> kkk
<ruffleS> não.. ssh por cabo é mais rapido que bluetooth
<Nilodanx521> mais eu não gosto de cabo
<Nilodanx521> polui muito
<Nilodanx521> kkk
<ruffleS> você né fraco não meu brother
<ruffleS> eu tenho que usar cabos
<ruffleS> cara depois de muito futucar aqui e ali meu gnome ta ficando interessante
<Nilodanx521> 1.000.000 de horas equivale a quanto anos?
<Nilodanx521> alguem sabe ae?
<Nilodanx521> kkkk
<Nilodanx521> meu gnome já está no seu limite!!!
<Nilodanx521> todos acham que é kde
<ruffleS> 1 dia = 24h, 1 ano = 8760, 1000000h = 114 anos e alguns quebrados
<Nilodanx521> vlw
<vitorlobo> Nilodanx521 falta de sexo
<vitorlobo> o seu problema
<vitorlobo> arrume uma muié
<vitorlobo> e seja feliz
<vitorlobo> ^^
<wcomnisky> Pessoal, só pra compartilhar o problema de compartilhamento ;)
<wcomnisky> o diretório que criei para compartilhar estava dentro de minha pasta no /home
<wcomnisky> meu /home está com a criptografia ativa
<wcomnisky> Se deixar a opção para permitir convidados, dá aquele pau que falei
<wcomnisky> se desativá-la, pede usuário e senha
<wcomnisky> e se eu criar o diretório em outro local, funciona de boa
<wcomnisky> é isso
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<pqatsi> Fisico: adsl guy!
<Fisico> ola
<Fisico> ^^
<Nilodanx521> vitorlobo eu tenho uma bem- gostosa pow!! ja temos 2 anos
<Nilodanx521> tava perguntando pq queria -saber da durabilidade de um hd sata sdnow
<Nilodanx521> haha
<vitorlobo> Nilodanx521 entao de repente vc seja gay q precise de outra coisa pra tocar num assunto deste porte
<vitorlobo> o.o
<vitorlobo> Nilodanx521 depende de muita coisa....principalmente se em tua residencia, a energia cai muito ....e se vc tem nobreak
<Patricia> voltei :D
<vitorlobo> nolodanx521: oq mais fode hd é queda de energia
<vitorlobo> Nilodanx521: perdi um HD seagate sata.... novinho de 500gb em 2 meses de uso...por causa disso
<Nilodanx521> vitorlobo mais no meu caso é em um not
<Nilodanx521> dai eu sempre estou com a bateria cheia
<Nilodanx521> raramente eu deixo sem carga
<Nilodanx521> e eu estou- pensando em ter um desses pqlo fato de nao ter peças móveis
<Nilodanx521> pelo*
<Nilodanx521> dai se eu estiver no carro
<Nilodanx521> eu posso usa e ter garantia que as cabeças de leitura nao vão arranhar o disco
<Nilodanx521> =_D
<Nilodanx521> eu viajo muito
<Nilodanx521> e preciso do not po-r perto
<Nilodanx521> dai ja quebr-a um galho da -porra!
<Nilodanx521> rssr
<Nilodanx521> rsrsr
<virtu> hi
 * ruffleS ouvindo aviões do forró diretamente da festa do vizinho da frente
<ruffleS> lol
<virtu> eu to num cafe em sp
<virtu> hotel nao tem net de graça, só paga...
<virtu> dai desci no tal do cafe
<Ernandes> huhum
<MarceloVaz> alguem recomenda algum site
<pocoyo> site para o que?
<MarceloVaz> com serviço gratuito de analise em paginas web
<MarceloVaz> scaner de vulnerabilidade.. sql injection
<MarceloVaz> etc
<Ernandes> tem um bom na esquina com a 25
<pocoyo> KKKKKKKKKKK
<pocoyo> let-me google for you
<MarceloVaz> serio champz ?
<pocoyo> po, o que eu recomendo é que voce encontre um proffissional de segurança, essas ferramentas de verificação online só pegam as vulnerabilidades mais comuns
<MarceloVaz> mas são exatamente estas q quero testar
<MarceloVaz> coisas bobas q possam ter passado despercebidas
<MarceloVaz> ¬¬
<pocoyo> então voce mesmo pode testar...
<MarceloVaz> online nada
<MarceloVaz> vou testar este, pelo menos é free
<MarceloVaz> http://portswigger.net/burp/
<MarceloVaz> aff
<MarceloVaz> nao salva pra continuar depois na versao free
<MarceloVaz> =/
<MarceloVaz> Patricia help-me
<MarceloVaz> !
<MarceloVaz> kkk
<pocoyo> instala as ferramentas no pc e testa
<Nilodanx521> como eu crio um pasta no backgraund para fazer slides de meus wallpapers\???
<crimeboy> mkdir pasta &
<crimeboy> ;]
<crimeboy> baixe o feh
<crimeboy> e de feh -S pasta
<Nilodanx521> feh?\
<Nilodanx521> ja tenho
<Patricia> Voltei :D
<Patricia> hey MarceloVaz :D
<Patricia> o que se passa?
<MarceloVaz> helou
<MarceloVaz> scaner de vulnerabilidade online
<Patricia> o que esta a acontecer com tu?
<MarceloVaz> pra testes ^^
<MarceloVaz> conhece algum?
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> nao
<MarceloVaz> =/
<FernandoBasso> Olá.
<Patricia> MarceloVaz nao lembro o nome :S
<FernandoBasso> Algo estranho aconteceu no sistema: simplesmente não conecta mais na rede (com fio). Nem por dhcp, nem com ip fixo, nem desabilitando o network-manager e configurando pelo /etc/network/interfaces.
<Patricia> FernandoBasso ola
<FernandoBasso> O resolv.conf tá certo também.
<FernandoBasso> Ping pra qualquer ip retorna 'host unreachable', como se não tivesse cabo conectado.
<Patricia> FernandoBasso boa sua pergunta, pena q quando me ocorreu eu formatei :P
<Patricia> nao sei como resolver
<crimeboy> FernandoBasso: veja se o pessoal do #linux4fun conseguie resolver
<MarceloVaz> é culpa do linucs
<FernandoBasso> (é um pc do meu filho). Esse pc tá um dual boot,  e sinto muito falar essa maldita frase, mas lá vai ela "no windows a rede tá normal".
<MarceloVaz> tu removeu o network-manager ?
<FernandoBasso> Nao.
<FernandoBasso> Só desabilitei ele, depois que não sabia mais o que fazer.
<FernandoBasso> Mas continua instalado.
<MarceloVaz> tipo
<MarceloVaz> se ele ainda esta ativo
<MarceloVaz> se configurar manualmente toda vez q ele inciar ele vai la e detona com a tua configuração
<FernandoBasso> Não. Neste momento ele está desativado.
<MarceloVaz> tentando gravar oq ele pega pelo dhcp
<MarceloVaz> como esta o teu /etc/network/interfaces ?
<FernandoBasso> Desabilitei no 'startup applications' e no próprio arquivo /etc/init/network-manager.conf
<FernandoBasso> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<crimeboy> FernandoBasso: primeiro vc vai saber qual a interface que ta usando a internet
<crimeboy> FernandoBasso: depois vai saber se ela ta UP no ifconfig -a
<FernandoBasso> eth0.
<FernandoBasso> E está up.
<FernandoBasso> Mas dá host unreachable.
<crimeboy> agora vc seta o Gateway padrao
<MarceloVaz> *_*
<FernandoBasso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542744/
<MarceloVaz> posta ai o interfaces
<crimeboy> route add default gw IPDOGATEWAY
<FernandoBasso> E, /etc/init.d/networking restart não retorna erro algum.
<FernandoBasso> Fiz tudo isso já.
<MarceloVaz> teu gw é 0 1.1 mesmo?
<FernandoBasso> Sim.
<crimeboy> FernandoBasso: depois vc coloca os DNS primario e secundario no /etc/resolv.conf
<crimeboy> ae sim vc testa com o ping pra um ip externo
<peregrinator_six> FernandoBasso, chegai ai primo. \o/
<FernandoBasso> crimeboy: Já está lá.
<crimeboy> se depois disso tudo nao funcionar veja se eh problema fisico
<MarceloVaz> coloca allow-hotplug eth0
<crimeboy> cabo quebrado ou mal plugado
<MarceloVaz> acima de auto eth0
<FernandoBasso> Deixa eu tentar o allow-hotplug eth0.
<crimeboy> FernandoBasso: se for dhpc claro vc tem que rodar um dhclient
<pqatsi> menino do crime
<FernandoBasso> (o cabo não tá quebrado por que no windows tá conectando normal, com as mesmas configs do ubuntu).
<MarceloVaz> é culpa do linucs
<MarceloVaz> =B
<FernandoBasso> Deixa eu testar lá, já aviso.
<Ernandes> vixx
<Fixo> ?
<Ernandes> bi
<SourceForge> boa tarde pessoal
<Fixo> boa tarde
<SourceForge> alguem sabe me informar onde ficam localizadas os arquivos de mensagens de email que vao para o usuario nobody ?
<Ernandes> humm
<Ernandes> var/mail
<SourceForge> Ernandes: valeu , era isso msm, pensei q era um log, mas como o arquivo tava muito grande n queria abrir... ;-)
<Ernandes> flw
<peregrinator_six> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/12/linux-vs-windows-semelhancas-e-diferencas/
<Alex-Musicman> eita, meu gabinete fritou com esse calor
<Alex-Musicman> apagou td aqui
<Ernandes> joga agua
<peregrinator_six> Alex-Musicman, O.O
<peregrinator_six> Alex-Musicman, rio de janeiro por acaso...?!
<Alex-Musicman> sim
<peregrinator_six> Alex-Musicman, ah, rio de janeiro tá explicado então... Aqui aonde eu me escondo tá marcando 30°C... 0o
<peregrinator_six> mas o meu pc nem sinal de enfraquecimento não, mas tenho que instalar o lm-sensors nele...
<Alex-Musicman> aqui passa dos 35
<Patricia> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<crimeboy> x4f
<leandro> boa tarde, alguem sabe o q fazer quando o flash trava o ubuntu?
<Guevara> mata o firefox
<MaL0> leandro eu faço um kill a npviewer.bin
<Guevara> e remove o pacote gnash pelo synaptic
<leandro> como eu procedo?
<Guevara> killall firefox
<Guevara> depois vai no synaptic e remove o pacote gnash
<leandro> essa pacote gnash serve pra que?
<Guevara> Gnash is a free SWF movie player, which works either standalone, or as
<Guevara> plugin for Firefox/Mozilla
<leandro> se eu remover ele vou continuar com o adobe flash?
<Guevara> sim
<leandro> valeu, brigadão camarada
<Guevara> quando vc assiste video do youtube vc usa o flash-plugin
<Guevara> o gnash costuma conflitar na hora de assistir o video
<stargazer> Galera, como eu faço para montar um cdrom ?
<leandro> o gnash aparece desmarcado no repositorio...
<Guevara> vc tem complementos instalados no firefox?
<Guevara> esta travando em algum site especifico ou em todos onde existe video?
<leandro> trava as vezes no olhardigital e algum outro que eu ponha em tela inteira
<Guevara> la no synaptic, procura por gnash, ele vai motrar todos os resultados por esse nome, confirma q nao tem ninguem marcado com esse nome
<leandro> nenhum
<Guevara> então, confere se existe cnflito de complementos ai, manda atualizar o sistema e ve se recebe alguma atualização de flash-plugin
<peregrinator_six> leandro, se é do rio...?!
<leandro> sou
<stargazer> Galera como eu faço para o ubuntu reconhece meu cd rom ?
<stargazer> http://img228.imageshack.us/i/capturadetela1h.png/
<Haddem> ola
<Haddem> alguem pode me ajudar? se tem como baixar o pacote do rm ?
<pqatsi> hein?
<Haddem> # rm
<Haddem> Segmentation fault
<crimeboy> Haddem: veja se o pessoal do #linux4fun pode te ajudar
<Haddem> :/
<aSSogueroZen_SX> stargazer q tipo de cd cara?
<Haddem> tem como arrumar isso?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vo ve o ss
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, eu quero que o ubuntu reconheça meu cdrom
<crimeboy> offtopic
<Andre_Gondim> crimeboy, vou te pedir para fazer isso, se tu não quer ajudar, por favor...
<Andre_Gondim> Haddem, tente sudo apt-get install rm
<aSSogueroZen_SX> stargazer cd de dados, cd de musica?
<Haddem> Andre_Gondim,
<Haddem> [ecanto]: Couldn't find package rm
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, quando eu tento monta manual diz: não foi possível montar a localização: nenhuma mídia na unidade
<aSSogueroZen_SX> stargazer hehe q merda heim
<Andre_Gondim> Haddem, você removeu?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tem q ver a versão do seu ubuntu e procurar se tem algum bug relacionado a isso
<peregrinator_six> aSSogueroZen_SX, cai pra lá man... :D
<aSSogueroZen_SX> stargazer no meu 10.04 era impossível montar cd de música
<Haddem> nao
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, 9.4 xD
<Haddem> nao sei oque houve
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, cara eu quero que o ubuntu só reconheça meu cdrom
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ubuntu tem dessas
<aSSogueroZen_SX> sim entendi
<Andre_Gondim> stargazer, tem mídia dentro do drive?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> haha
<stargazer> Andre_Gondim, logico
<stargazer> Andre_Gondim, troquei duas vezes
<Andre_Gondim> stargazer, mostra em um paste o conteúdo do comando mount
<crimeboy> isso eh um blue ray
<aSSogueroZen_SX> q dispositivo é?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> /dev/sr0?
<stargazer> andersoncarlos83, http://pastebin.com/ULmxk2ik
<aSSogueroZen_SX> pode tentar botar no fstab cara
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, ta falando comigo ?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ya
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, então não entendi. xD
<aSSogueroZen_SX> /etc/fstab
<Andre_Gondim> stargazer, cola o conteúdo do arquivo /etc/fstab
<aSSogueroZen_SX> arquivinho que monta os dispositivos qdo liga o sistema
<aSSogueroZen_SX> esses fstab de ubuntu são uma sujeira danada
<stargazer> Andre_Gondim, sudo: /etc/fstab: command not found
<aSSogueroZen_SX> auheauheuaheuahe
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mas tem q abrir com editor de texto rapaz
<Andre_Gondim> stargazer, mostra o  conteúdo desse arquivo cat /etc/fstab
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tipo gedit /etc/fstab
<stargazer> Andre_Gondim, http://pastebin.com/2qJCeRFb
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, xD
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, eu usei o vim
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vim é uma bosta
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é no terminal
<aSSogueroZen_SX> no gedit vc consegue fazer um estrago mto mais rápido
<Andre_Gondim> stargazer, faça um sudo mount -a
<aSSogueroZen_SX> pq essa porcaria n tá abrindo os links no browser
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, Falaram que e mais fácil para iniciantes
<aSSogueroZen_SX> q troço gay
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu sou iniciante
<stargazer> Andre_Gondim, pronto
<aSSogueroZen_SX> falei q é uma sujeira esses fstab de ubuntu
<aSSogueroZen_SX> cara
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tem o /dev/scd0 ali
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, se tu e iniciante eu sou noob. xD
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é o seu driver
<Andre_Gondim> stargazer, este comando irá montar todos os pontos que estão no fstab, em teoria o seu cd deve ter sido montado agora
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tem q montar aquela bagaça ali
<stargazer> Andre_Gondim, deu a mesma coisa
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tentou montar o cd com o comando mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 ?
<Andre_Gondim> stargazer, tentou outra mídia?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ah cara deleta esse ubuntu aí
<stargazer> Andre_Gondim, sim
<aSSogueroZen_SX> põe algum mais novo e com novos bugs tmb
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, pra faze isso preciso do cdrom. ,-)
<aSSogueroZen_SX> auheuaehaueh
<aSSogueroZen_SX> claro q n
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vc pode iniciar por live cd
<MarceloVaz> buguntu :D
<aSSogueroZen_SX> e mandar ver o cachorrão
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu aqui no canal de ubuntu falando mal de ubuntu
<Andre_Gondim> stargazer, outra mídia é montada ou não?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> perdão aos fãs
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, cara, eu não tinha cd rom até hoje. kkk
<stargazer> Andre_Gondim, da o mesmo erro
<MarceloVaz> és livre para expressar tua opinião
<MarceloVaz> ou indignação pequeno gafanhoto
<aSSogueroZen_SX> instalou na cpu o cdrom hj?
<Andre_Gondim> stargazer, és dual boot?
<stargazer> Andre_Gondim, não
<MarceloVaz> só não fumo maconha !!
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, isso
<aSSogueroZen_SX> me diz o seu cep, vo te manda um ubuntu 10.10 pelo correio
<Andre_Gondim> MarceloVaz, evite assuntos offtopic no canal
<stargazer> Andre_Gondim, será que esse cdrom não ta bixado ?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> daí tu configura a bios pra bootar pelo cd antes do hd, daí põe o live cd e instala o trem
<Andre_Gondim> stargazer, acho que sim
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é msm, pode estar bixado tmb
<aSSogueroZen_SX> boa hipótese!
<stargazer> Andre_Gondim, tipo, ele ejeta liga a liz verde, ele nem ta rodando os cds
<aSSogueroZen_SX> stargazer cara tenta bootar algum livecd por esse drive de cdrom
<Andre_Gondim> stargazer, essa dica do aSSogueroZen_SX é boa, tenta iniciar pelo cd do Ubuntu se não pegarr é o driver
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, já fiz isso da boot não econtrado
<aSSogueroZen_SX> sabe botar o cdrom pra bootar antes do hd configurando na bios?
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, sim
<aSSogueroZen_SX> e tu tem ctz absoluta q a bios tá corretamente configurada para iniciar 1º pelo cdrom?
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, quando eu liguei o pc já fui direto tentando instala o ubuntu 10,10 xD
<stargazer> vo tenta com outro live cd
<aSSogueroZen_SX> pq se tu tiver ctz, daí complica pro lado do cdrom
<folksilva> stargazer, ja aconteceu comigo de o cabo sata estar quebrado
<folksilva> o cdrom ligava e tudo
<folksilva> mas não lia
<folksilva> foi só troca o cabo e pronto
<crimeboy> pode se a midia
<Ernanddes> é o pino
<Ernanddes> vix
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, Eu pra eletronico tenho uma sorte de sempre vim bixado. xD
<aSSogueroZen_SX> nossa
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vc mesmo q ligou cara?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tem q dar uma conferida nos cabos e tal
<aSSogueroZen_SX> se a luzinha tá ligando e tal
<aSSogueroZen_SX> pode ser coisa pouca
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, A luz tava ligando
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, ele nem rodava o cd
<aSSogueroZen_SX> bã
<aSSogueroZen_SX> driver de blu-ray?
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, sim
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mercadolivre?
<RmN> internet adsl oi velox cujo o moden ta no pc placa de rede com o ip 10.1.1.2, o ip do moden é 10.1.1.1 (gatewaypadrao). e na placa de rede onboard ta o ip 192.168.254.1 e ta conectado no slack
<RmN> tipo eu to neste pc (xp) com duas placas de rede
<RmN> um on e outra off
<RmN> net direto do moden dlink 500b
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, Santa efigenia
<RmN> stou aqui tentando config minha net pro slack
<RmN> nao to conseguindo
<aSSogueroZen_SX> não conheço
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, e aqui em sampa, tem tudo de pc lá
<peregrinator_six> ...
<aSSogueroZen_SX> compete em preços com mercadolivre?
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, lógico
<stargazer> até quebra
<aSSogueroZen_SX> nossa
<aSSogueroZen_SX> isso é bom de cidade grande
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu agora comprei um mp4 da loja da dell haha
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, o mesmo modelo http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-165254344-drive-gravadorleitor-de-blue-ray-lg-modelo-bh10ls30-_JM
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, paguei 319,99
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, as memorias ddr1 lá no ML tão 105 reais eu encontrei lá por 80 reais.
<aSSogueroZen_SX> bonitinho
<stargazer> fora que tem os esquemas das notas ficais. xD
<stargazer> com nota e um preço sem e outro. xD
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tá barateando essas bagaças
<aSSogueroZen_SX> uns meses atrás era 1k uma porrinha dessas
<aSSogueroZen_SX> haha
<terapeuta> alguem entende de postfix?
<terapeuta> to sem o ssl-cert-snakeoil.key
<terapeuta> eo ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem
<terapeuta> alguem sabe como faz pra arrumar?
<edenc> aSSogueroZen_SX: o que tem nesse mp4?
<terapeuta> edenc entende de postfix?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> nada d+
<edenc> terapeuta: não
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ainda n chegou, é um philips gogear vibe vagabundão
<edenc> aSSogueroZen_SX: ele toca áudio e vídeo?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> sim
<edenc> e só?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mas tem um display pequeno
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é uma bosta
<edenc> aSSogueroZen_SX: quanto de storage?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> comprei pq tem bateria boa, boa qualidade de audio e 4gb
<aSSogueroZen_SX> e marca philips
<aSSogueroZen_SX> o resto é ruim
<edenc> hmm, eu compraria um ipod touch
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ah n sou daquele coisinha
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mto pequeno e caro
<crimeboy> terapeuta: estamos falando sobre o postfix agora no #slackware-br
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu acho q esse philips só pra ouvir música é uma boa pedida, descobrirei qdo chegar
<edenc> aSSogueroZen_SX: proporcionalmente, é o mesmo preço do que tu comprou
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é na mesma faixa sim, vc está correto
<edenc> só que o iPod touch é equivalente a um PSP
<edenc> o ipad é uma bosta
<edenc> e o iphone 4 não vale o preço
<edenc> mas o ipod touch vale a pena eu acho
<edenc> 2 câmeras, filma em HD, wifi, giroscópio, bússola, audio, video, 8 GB, por 700 mangos
<aSSogueroZen_SX> opa
<aSSogueroZen_SX> cara vc tá comparando mal
<aSSogueroZen_SX> touch é coisa pra 1k
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu paguei menos de 1/5 disso no meu philipzinho vagabundo
<edenc> aSSogueroZen_SX: 749 na apple store
<aSSogueroZen_SX> 169 meu philips gogear vibe com frete incluso hahaha
<edenc> você falou que pagou 319.99
<aSSogueroZen_SX> deixa eu conferir
<terapeuta> alguem entende de postfix pode me da 1 help?
<edenc> ah não, viajei
<edenc> <stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, paguei 319,99
<aSSogueroZen_SX> o gazer q pagou no driver de bluray dele
<aSSogueroZen_SX> hehe
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mas cara, com um pouco mais de grana podia comprar um sony walkman tmb q é mto bom
<aSSogueroZen_SX> aí sim bom pra audio e vídeo tmb
<edenc> vamos lá
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ipod é caro d+
<edenc> xo ver
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é um dos melhores mp4 q tem
<aSSogueroZen_SX> http://www.sonystyle.com.br/br/site/catalog/LeafCategory.jsp?category=audio&id=cat3680007&marketing=g_x3474
<aSSogueroZen_SX> esse é caro, tem mais baratos
<edenc> aSSogueroZen_SX: o que você tá chamando de "mp4"?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> audio/video e sem cam?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> pode ser isso?
<ruffleS> mp4 é uma sigla que eles inventaram pra vender mp3 player mais caro
<ruffleS> ja estão até vendendo mp12
<ruffleS> é um absurdo
<aSSogueroZen_SX> lixo né
<edenc> mp4 é um padrão de compressão de vídeo
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu procurei um mp3 puro pra comprar
<MarceloVaz> quer um bom "mp4" ?
<MarceloVaz> compre um Dingoo
<MarceloVaz> roda qualquer formato
<MarceloVaz> e varios emuladores
<MarceloVaz> :D
<edenc> MarceloVaz: quanto custa?
<MarceloVaz> 80 doletas
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mas o único bom msm n vende mto aqui no brasil, q é o sandisk sansa clip+
<edenc> MarceloVaz: no brasil?
<MarceloVaz> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.23032
<MarceloVaz> China
<MarceloVaz> 20 dias pra chegar
<MarceloVaz> melhor gadget q ja comprei
<MarceloVaz> e o mais barato
<aSSogueroZen_SX> em qual país?
<edenc> MarceloVaz: com frete?
<MarceloVaz> Worldwide Free Shipping
<edenc> se custar 80 usd efetivamente, vale a pena
<MarceloVaz> sem frete
<aSSogueroZen_SX> isso é um videogame cara haha
<MarceloVaz> isso é melhor q um videogame
<MarceloVaz> :D
<edenc> aSSogueroZen_SX: é um computador
<MarceloVaz> emula qualquer coisa
<MarceloVaz> roda linux
<edenc> assim como o ipod touch
<edenc> é um computador pequeno
<aSSogueroZen_SX> boa bateria?
<MarceloVaz> e roda qualquer formato de video
<MarceloVaz> dura mais de semana
<MarceloVaz> usando direto
<edenc> MarceloVaz: isso não diz muita coisa
<MarceloVaz> oq ?
<edenc> "dura mais de semana usando direto"
<aSSogueroZen_SX> haha
<edenc> tem que ver quantos microAmperes/Hora
<MarceloVaz> dura mais de semana
<aSSogueroZen_SX> dá pra ter uma idéia
<MarceloVaz> USANDO MUITO
<edenc> achei, são 1700 mAh
<aSSogueroZen_SX> isso é bom?
<edenc> tem que ver quantos mAh o hardware todo consome
<MarceloVaz> se nao usar overclock
<MarceloVaz> dura quase 3 semanas
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vc complicou o conceito
<edenc> mas, o meu iphone 3G (o antes do 3GS) tem 1200 mAh
<aSSogueroZen_SX> gostei mais do "dura uma semana usando direto"
<edenc> aSSogueroZen_SX: depende do uso
<MarceloVaz> 4 horas no minimo por dia
<MarceloVaz> jogando ou assistindo videos
<aSSogueroZen_SX> sim, se audio ou video
<edenc> fazendo o quê?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> to sabendo disso
<edenc> não, tem o brilho do monitor
<edenc> o volume do áudio
<MarceloVaz> eu uso fones
<edenc> o tipo de processamento
<MarceloVaz> a recarga é demorada
<MarceloVaz> tem q deixar um dia inteiro na usb pra recarregar legal
<MarceloVaz> fora isso
<edenc> aumentar o volume sempre consome mais bateria
<MarceloVaz> ele é perfeito
<MarceloVaz> :D
<edenc> a não ser que você esteja usando um amplificador externo
<MarceloVaz> o melhor é o dingux
<MarceloVaz> tem varios ports de pc pra ele
<MarceloVaz> duke nuken 3d.. doom.. etc
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mas o frete é pra portugal, correto?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> no brasil vai chegar mais caro
<MarceloVaz> o meu passou sem imposto
<MarceloVaz> varios ja passaram.. se tarifarem, é 12% sobre o valor no maximo
<edenc> MarceloVaz: nem
<edenc> você tem gratuidade de 500 usd por ano, se não me engano
<MarceloVaz> hmm
<MarceloVaz> ouvi casos q deu tarifa, mas nao passou de 12%
<edenc> em cima do excedente, incide uma tarifa que depende do tipo de produto que você tá importante
<edenc> *importando
<edenc> não, com certeza não é 12%, é muito mais
<aSSogueroZen_SX> boa vantagem de morar na europa, ou não morar no brasil pelo menos
<edenc> o que pode ter acontecido é que o excedente passou só um pouco
<edenc> digamos que o produto custa 600 usd, e tem imposto de 50%, você vai pagar 50% sobre o excendente, que vai dar 50 usd, prum custo total de 650 usd
<edenc> era assim da última vez que eu trouxe alguma coisa dos eua
<edenc> já tem um bom tempo, pode ter mudado
<MarceloVaz> sei la
<MarceloVaz> teve gente reclamando nos forums q recebeu tarifa
<MarceloVaz> no meu caso nao paguei nada
<edenc> MarceloVaz: to olhando aqui o data sheet do JZ4732 que é o processador do dingoo, estranho que os valores de consumo elétrico estão em branco :(
<edenc> ftp://ftp.ingenic.cn/2soc/Jz4730_ds.pdf
<MarceloVaz> não exija demais dele
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> eu sempre quis um "mame" portatil
<edenc> mas, olhando por alto, pelo que ele tem de hardware 1700 mAh dá pra aguentar bastante tempo sim
<MarceloVaz> não vi muito pelo lado tecnico
<MarceloVaz> e a porcaria é muito boa :D
<edenc> sim, é um bom preço pelo que ele oferece
<edenc> eu sempre olho o custo/benefício
<MarceloVaz> ja devem ter lançado o a330
<MarceloVaz> nao vi nada sobre ele ainda.. até vou procurar aki
<edenc> MarceloVaz: no meu iphone eu rodo mame, playstation, commodore 64, snes, mega drive, etc.
<edenc> e uso de controle remoto pro XBMC
<edenc> mas, eu só comprei porque eu tinha bonus na vivo
<edenc> custou 800 reais
<MarceloVaz> eu curto o iphone
<edenc> que eu acho um valor razoável pelo hardware que ele oferece
<MarceloVaz> acho o melhor smartphone q existe
<MarceloVaz> mas nao me animo a pagar o preço dele
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> maximo dos maximos 400 reais
<edenc> eu sempre olho o hardware
<edenc> e o suporte de aplicativos
<Fabianin> Aqui alguém sabe como coloco o menu integrado com aquela barra do painel?
<MarceloVaz> edenc to com um nokia 5230
<edenc> o iphone 4 não vale 2 mil mangos pelo hardware que vem nele
<MarceloVaz> 130,00 pela claro
<MarceloVaz> abro meus mails, acesso minha agenda.. gps basico
<MarceloVaz> tá loco de bom :D
<edenc> MarceloVaz: pagou 130 no total?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> arrego deles
<MarceloVaz> sou cliente a 6 anos
<MarceloVaz> antes era da vivo, mas quando me mudei, a cobertura da claro é melhor aqui
<edenc> é, foi boa a compra
<edenc> MarceloVaz: mas, legal o dingoo, estou agora considerando comprar pra fazer home automation
<MarceloVaz> uhu
<edenc> se for 80 usd mesmo está muito bom
<edenc> um Arduino Uno custa 136 mangos
<Paulo_Carvalho> usd?
<edenc> usd = US Dollars
<Paulo_Carvalho> hum
<Paulo_Carvalho> o que é arduino?
<edenc> Paulo_Carvalho: é um microcontrolador
<edenc> http://www.multilogica-shop.com/Arduino-Uno
<MarceloVaz> meu proximo gasto será pra fazer isto
<MarceloVaz> http://www.arcadebr.com.br/mame-mobile/
<MarceloVaz> :D
<edenc> é mais vantagem comprar um dingoo e desmontar
<edenc> do que comprar um arduino
<Paulo_Carvalho> hum
<Paulo_Carvalho> eu parei no z800
<Paulo_Carvalho> z80
<edenc> MarceloVaz: uma coisa que eu ainda quero fazer é montar um pinball
<edenc> sou louco por pinball
<MarceloVaz> pior
<MarceloVaz> problema é construir as peças
<edenc> eu fazia uns tosquinhos de madeira quando era moleque
<crimeboy> eu sei fazer
<edenc> rolamento de carro + arame = contato = acende luzinha
<crimeboy> em chumbo ou aluminio
<MarceloVaz> :D
<edenc> crimeboy: as peças ou o bicho todo?
<crimeboy> edenc: tudo
<MarceloVaz> eu ja montei um arcade, mas grande
<edenc> nossa, muito bom
<crimeboy> ainda sem fazer um sensor pra contar os gols
<MarceloVaz> desta vez quero algo pra carregar pra casa dos amigos nos finais de semana
<crimeboy> com placar eletronico
<MarceloVaz> aquele ali é perfeito
<Fabianin> Aqui alguém sabe como coloco o menu integrado com aquela barra do painel?
<edenc> eu sei fazer teoricamente também, mas nunca cheguei a fazer não
<crimeboy> eh muito facil
<Paulo_Carvalho> que menu integrado?
<edenc> eu já montei uma calculadora, do zero
<Fabianin> tipo
<Fabianin> os menus das janelas
<gilps> Boa tarde!
<Fabianin> ficarem na barra
<crimeboy> sao 2 molduras de madeira sobrepostas com meios furos cada uma
<Fabianin> ao inves de nas proprias janelas
<crimeboy> barras de vergalhao
<crimeboy> com punhos de bicicleta
<Paulo_Carvalho> http://desmotivado.com/files/2010/03/irmaosirmaos1.jpg
<Fabianin> tipo do macubuntu
<crimeboy> o mais dificil mesmo sao os bonecos
<edenc> crimeboy: como assim bonecos?
<Paulo_Carvalho> hum
<arpach> boa tarde
<crimeboy> que tem que ser esculpidos em argila e forjados em aluminio
<Paulo_Carvalho> é o global menu
<Paulo_Carvalho> é só instalar
<gilps> Eu estou com um problema e não consigo achar nada pois não sei como procurar!
<crimeboy> edenc: os jogadores
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas tem programa que não integra
<arpach> alguem pode me dizer como registro meu nickname?
<Paulo_Carvalho> só os gtk eu ach
<MarceloVaz> gilps e qual seria o problema?
<edenc> crimeboy: hm, acho que estamos falando de coisas diferentes
<edenc> ?
<gilps> algumas janelas estão sem o menu (arquivo, editar ....) https://dl.dropbox.com/u/466433/gkrellShoot_12-12-10_190507.jpg
<crimeboy> ahh sim e outro tb eh facil fazer
<crimeboy> esse ae conhecemeos com flipper
<Paulo_Carvalho> pebolin
<crimeboy> com botoes laterais
<edenc> é, eu conheço como "pinball"
<crimeboy> e eletrico, com reles
<edenc> mas, qualquer gambiarra eletrônica feita em casa é bacana :D
<MarceloVaz> gilps vc usa compiz ? metacity?
<arpach> olá, alguém pode me ajudar?
<gilps> eu estou usando o metacity
<MarceloVaz> arpach registrar nick no irc ?
<arpach> sim
<MarceloVaz> /nickserv register suasenha seuemail
<Andre_Gondim> arpach, faz /msg nickserv help register
<arpach> digito aqui mesmo?
<MarceloVaz> gilps estranho.. no compiz dá uns pauz as vezes, com o emerald e some
<MarceloVaz> mas no metacity nunca tive problemas
<gilps> MarceloVaz, sim por isso parei de usar ele sumia o contorno das janelas
<arpach> obrigado, macelo e andre
<Andre_Gondim> ;;)
<gilps> MarceloVaz, mas agora um monte de programas perderam o menu. para ser mais exato depois q instalei o gnome-shell fez isso! Mas ate ja desinstalei e não mudou nada
<MarceloVaz> hmmm
<MarceloVaz> kra, nem ideia mesmo =/
<gilps> MarceloVaz, Você sabe como se chama este menu, para eu poder procurar alguma coisa!
<MarceloVaz> nops
<MarceloVaz> vc podia tentar resetar as confs do gnome
<MarceloVaz> acredito que resolva
<MarceloVaz> no ubuntu tweak tem uma opção pra isso
<gilps> MarceloVaz, Sim provavelmente, não tinha pensado nisso! Valeu!
<Andre_Gondim> gilps, para resetar total apague o diretório .gconf, mas perderá as configurações
<MarceloVaz> ou somente o metacity
<MarceloVaz> tem um .metacity
<MarceloVaz> esse é galo !!!!!!
<MarceloVaz> http://www.flickr.com/photos/andysretrocomputers/5244630019/in/pool-50715316@N00
<MarceloVaz> :D
<gilps> Andre_Gondim, MarceloVaz Minha situação ta pior! XD criei um  novo perfil e ele veio tambem sem os menus de alguns programas! Aff
<Andre_Gondim> gilps, um novo perfil ou usuário?
<gilps> Andre_Gondim, isso usuario!
<Andre_Gondim> gilps, talvez ajude, não sei mas tenta sudo /etc/X11/Xreset
<gilps> Andre_Gondim, o q isso faz exatamente, não vai apagar nada na home q não seja relativo ao gerenciador de janelas!
<Andre_Gondim> gilps, acho que não, heheh
<Andre_Gondim> gilps, vai tentar resetar apenas as configurações do gerenciador de janelas
<Andre_Gondim> já volto
<licensed> alguem usa dropbox aqui? sabe como eu pego o link de uma pasta pra todo mundo vizualizar
<MarceloVaz> licensed https://www.dropbox.com/help/19
<Fabianin> Boa noite povo...
<MarceloVaz> gilps tentou remover somente a pasta do metacity ?
<gilps> MarceloVaz, eu criei um novo usuario com a pasta home zerada, e o problema continuou!
<MarceloVaz> hmmm
<MarceloVaz> mas tenta gilps
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> pior q tá nao fica
<MarceloVaz> eiuheiouheiue
<gilps> XD
<licensed> MarceloVaz, eh porque eu queria pegar o link da pasta, e nao convidar ninguem saca?
<licensed> queria q fosse aberto pra qq um que entrasse no link
<MarceloVaz> mas fica aberto licensed
<MarceloVaz> só compartilhar
<Fabianin> eu acho que meu painel deu pau
<Fabianin> pq quando clico com o botao direito nele
<Fabianin> só aparece ajuda e sobre o painel
<gilps> MarceloVaz, Agora volto os menus, XD so quando eu reiniciar o PC vo saber o estrago q fiz! XD
<crimeboy> Fabianin: painel do gnome?
<crimeboy> killall gnome-panel
<MarceloVaz> gilps: eioheoiuheouieheouiheouieheouiheiu
<Fabianin> crimeboy, já tentei
<licensed> MarceloVaz, nao entendi amigo
<Fabianin> nao deu certo
<licensed> MarceloVaz, seguinte.. se eu quiser te passar o link da minha pasta Linux
<licensed> MarceloVaz, onde eu pego esse link pra colar pra tu aqui
<licensed> sem eu precisar mandar email pra ti
<Lauder> boa noite
<Lauder> tou a ter problemas com a visualização de vídeos no meu ubuntu
<Lauder> alguém poderá me audar ?
<crimeboy> tou a ter
<crimeboy> legal
<crimeboy> Lauder: vc precisa descrever o problema
<Lauder> sim..
<Lauder> o meu computador ve os vídeos no youtube frame by frame quase
<crimeboy> Lauder: veja se o pessoal do segundo nivel resolve pra vc, #linux4fun
<Lauder> alias, tudo que necessite placa grafica ele é geralmente lento
<crimeboy> veja, video do youtube depende da largura da tua banda de internet
<crimeboy> se nao for veloz ela vai engasgar  mesmo
<Lauder> mas quanto tinha o windows
<Lauder> nao engasgava nada
<Lauder> deve ser alguma definição
<Fabianin> Então crimeboy alguma ideia do que pode ser?
<MarceloVaz> licensed: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7611196/Qubo%20F%C3%A9rias.png
<Fabianin> esse meu problema com a barra do painel
<MarceloVaz> tipo isso?
<licensed> MarceloVaz, pasta aimgo
<crimeboy> Fabianin: #linux4fun
<licensed> MarceloVaz, arquivo eu sei
<MarceloVaz> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<MarceloVaz> juro que entendi arquivo
<MarceloVaz> =x
<licensed> hehehehe
<licensed> tipo 4shared
<MarceloVaz> pasta acho q só na versão paga
<licensed> MarceloVaz, ele diz que pago eh so mais espaco
<Fabianin> Nessas horas que eu sinto saudade do meu windows, quando eu desligava ele ele voltava do mesmo jeito e nao aparecia mil problemas...
<licensed> MarceloVaz, nao vi nada falando que as contas PRO tinham outras vantagens, alem de espaco
<crimeboy> Fabianin: ehmuito estranho estar acontecendo isso com vc
<MarceloVaz> licensed: mas acredito que devam fazer
<MarceloVaz> pois ja vi pastas compartilhadas
<crimeboy> Fabianin: o linux em especial o ubuntu estao bem solidos e nao apresentam nenhuma falha desse tipo
<MarceloVaz> com arquivos de virus, usados em spam
<MarceloVaz> :D
<licensed> MarceloVaz, eu tambem ja vi.. mas nao acho que é pago nao.. ja fucei tudo e nao encontro onde faz isso
<Fabianin> crimeboy, comigo isso sempre acontece..
<crimeboy> Fabianin: mas o primeiro erro eh exigir que o linux seja um windows, os usuarios tem que entender primeiro o que siginifica o linux, e como ele funciona como solucao
<crimeboy> ele nao eh um produto de gondola como windows
<crimeboy> ele 'e uma solucao que se adequa ao usuario e nao ao contrario
<Fabianin> crimeboy, to usando o linux a uns 3 meses, sem ter o windows no HD, tipo tratamento de choque, mas bixo quando isso dá problema é um saco resolver... e fora que os problemas aparecem sem você mexer em nada
<MarceloVaz> problemas ?
<MarceloVaz> 20:17:16 up 60 days, 5:18, 1 user, load average: 0.10, 0.06, 0.01
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> só para quando falta luz, pois nao uso nem estabilizador
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<Fabianin> MarceloVaz, eu que sou azarado então....
<Ernandes> nao é facil
<gilps> eu ja uso linux a muito tempo e so tive problemas causados por min ou por driver proprietario do cão da Radeon
<crimeboy> Fabianin: qua versao vc ta usando?
<crimeboy> Fabianin: entre no #linux4fun que tem que eu vou falar pra vc que o pessoal pode considerar offtopic
<Fabianin> crimeboy, resolvi \o/
<toal193> alguém sabe como faço para contribuir com a operação payback pelo Ubuntu? Parece que não tem loic pra Linux. >:D
<crimeboy> loic?
<toal193> um aplicativo
<mateusjmf> olá
<crimeboy> toal193: eu acho que a opercao acabou
<toal193> T.T
<crimeboy> toal193: mas vc vai encontrar a resposta no canal #wikileaks
<toal193> deixa pra lá então
<crimeboy> bateu a velha pregui'ca neh
<italoclone> pessual
<italoclone> alguem ja rodou mysql e oracle em uma mesma maquina??
<crimeboy> acho que tem poucos loucos no mundo pra fazer isso hein italoclone
<crimeboy> rodar 2 apps com a mesma funcao no mesmo server
<crimeboy> sem contar que o oracle eh pesadissimo
<crimeboy> nao faz sentido
<italoclone> crimeboy: saquei
<mateus_> mihfsyrgesttrxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<Ernandes> acabou
<newclimb> boa noite
<Lauder> boa noite
<Lauder> alguem pode ajudar-me a configurar a placa grafica sff ? nao consigo ver um video sequer ..
<MaL0> oi ptl :P
<crimeboy> ptl: #linux4fun
<ptl> fala MaL0
<Ernandes> vixx
<Lauder> Boa noite
<marcos> boa
<Lauder> alguem pode ajudar-me a configurar a placa grafica ?
<Andre_Gondim> Lauder, você quer ver vídeos tipo avi? ou quer rodar compiz?
<Lauder> andre-gondim.. eu consigo ver videos do computador. Os vídeos na internet é que ja nao é possível
<Lauder> jogos basicos como o supertux tambem nao é possível
<Lauder> dá frame by frame
<Andre_Gondim> Lauder, qual a versão do Ubuntu?
<Lauder> 10.10
<Andre_Gondim> Lauder, com relação aos vídeos na internet, tente instalando o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Lauder> ja instalei
<Lauder> ja tentei imensas coisas... mas nada acelera o desempenho dele
<Lauder> sugeres algo Andre_Gondim?
<Andre_Gondim> Lauder, qual a sua placa de vídeo?
<Lauder> Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<Guevara> http://planeta.gnulinuxbrasil.org/ ---> Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected T_VARIABLE in /home/omaciel/planeta.gnulinuxbrasil.org/wp-config.php on line 63
<MarceloVaz> ó os bug
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Guevara> se alguem tiver contato com o pessoal do gnulinuxbrasil, avisa q deu pau
<Guevara> =D
<Andre_Gondim> Lauder, estou pesquisando
<Lauder> Andre_Gondim, podes ajudar ?
<Lauder> obrigado
<Gomex> Opa!
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-05
<Monarquista> barna: O.o
<Aprendiz> boa  noite a todos
<Celso> xdoctor, sim
<Celso> xdoctor, slac
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal: só pra constar, um parou mesmo e o outro (o novo) tá funcionando normal)! Obrigado por tudo o que você tentou fazer! :)
 * Monarquista ( <--- de mais :P
<AndreNoel> Saudações corinthianas!
<Celso> bom dia
<tiagoscd> AndreNoel, saudações anti-corinthianas :P
<AndreNoel> tiagoscd: é... deve estar triste pra caramba...
<AndreNoel> :P
<tiagoscd> sou mengo, não tão triste
<tiagoscd> heheh
<moskvat> salve pessoas
<sagat> boa tarde srs e sras , gostaria de saber qual é a conf minima para rodar 11.10
<AndreNoel> sagat: segundo o CD, pelo menos 256Mb de RAM e 4Gb de HD
<AndreNoel> sagat: para ficar bacaninha recomendo 1Gb de RAM e uns 10Gb de HD
<Ursinha> 3
<Ursinha> oops
<sagat> AndreNoel -> eu tenho um note celeron 2gb de mem
<sagat> mas oque rola é que qdo rodo som
<sagat> a maquina reincia a interface
<AndreNoel> som integrado?
<sagat> sim
<sagat> ja atualizei o driver
<AndreNoel> acho que não é por causa da conf. mínima
<sagat> mas o problema persiste
<sagat> entendi
<AndreNoel> deve ser conflito de drivers mesmo
<AndreNoel> algo assim
<AndreNoel> sabe dizer qual a placa de som?
<rootsh> o que tem haver audio com conf mínima ?
<sagat> realtek
<sagat> oque tem haver tem muita coisa haver , se a placa é onboard pode haver conflitos
<sagat> AndreNoel obrigado pelas dicas
<sagat> vo procurar aprender mais para ser mais especificos nas minhas duvidas
<servercdcom> boa tarde
<servercdcom> sou iniciante no linuz e queria q alguem pudesse me tirar umas duvidas
<servercdcom> algguem pode me ajudar
<sagat> oque precisa servercdcom
<servercdcom> eu estou tentando aprender sobre o linux
<servercdcom> eu instalei o ubunto 11.10 e queria compartilhar a pasta dele para maquinas do windows depois de vascular achei algumas coisas
<servercdcom> compartilhei como falavam mas no windows 7 aparece a pasta mas quando tento abrir pra digitar o logim de acesso nao aparece isso e da q nao esta acessivel
<servercdcom> oq esta errado
<servercdcom> alguem pode me ajudar
<AndreNoel> servercdcom: tentou compartilhar clicando com o botão direito na pasta?
<AndreNoel> lá te dá opções de compartilhar com senha ou sem
<servercdcom> vou dar uma olhada
<servercdcom> tentei oq tu falou olha a mensagem q deu
<servercdcom> compartilhamento de rede de usuário" retornou erro 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/backup/BACKUPS as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<servercdcom> 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = false"
<servercdcom> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.
<servercdcom> to gostando de mexer no linux mas to apanhando bastante rsrs
<AndreNoel> quando você está com o seu usuário, só pode compartilhar uma pasta que esteja na sua home (/home/usuario)
<AndreNoel> se quiser tentar pelo nautilus
<AndreNoel> abre ele como administrador
<AndreNoel> abre um terminal e digita:
<AndreNoel> sudo nautilus
<AndreNoel> vai te pedir sua senha
<servercdcom> ja fiz
<servercdcom> oq mais
<AndreNoel> agora tenta com o botão direito na pasta
<servercdcom> fiz isso cliquei em compartilhar  e em permissao para criar e excluir
<servercdcom> foi sem dar erro
<servercdcom> eu fiz isso quando eu usava a versao 10 .10  dava certo mas quando reinicialva apagava tudo e tinha q fazer novamente isso ira acontecer novamente agora
<servercdcom> ou desligava fazia isso sumia todas as configuraçoes ai tinha q fazer tudo de novo
<AndreNoel> mas porque está no /media?
<AndreNoel> o que é?
<AndreNoel> outra partição, hd externo?
<servercdcom> sim aq na maquina tenho mais 2 hd aonde estao os driver e tbm programas para windows  e um hd so pro sistema
<servercdcom> sao hs sata instalado dentro da maquina
<AndreNoel> tá, e qual o sistema de arquivos dessa partição?
<servercdcom> estao em ntfs os dois
<AndreNoel> ah, então é melhor montar no windows como uma nova partição lá
<AndreNoel> cara, acho que falei besteira
<AndreNoel> estou com sono
<servercdcom> nao entendi
<AndreNoel> está compartilhando com outra máquina, né?
<servercdcom> ha ta na minha maquina tenho 3 hds um com o sistema e os outros 2 com ntfs aonde estao os arquivos de backups ,drivers e etc
<AndreNoel> certo, e você quer compartilhar no ubuntu com quem?
<servercdcom> eu usava o xp pra fazer isso mas resolvi istalare o linus e to apanhando rsrs
<servercdcom> sao maquinas window stanto xp como win7
<AndreNoel> ok
<AndreNoel> então vamos pelo samba mesmo
<servercdcom> q acessam os aquivos de backups e instalaçao aonde ta o linux
<AndreNoel> você disse que pelo nautilus como administrador deu certo, mas perde ao reiniciar?
<servercdcom> agora q tu falou nao reiniciei nao mas quando tava na versao anterior eu fiz isso e voltava como estva nao como eu configurei
<AndreNoel> dá pra testar agora?
<servercdcom> to entao vou8 desligar a maquina e ligar novamente pra ver se fica  a configuraçao q tu me passou aq blz
<servercdcom> ja volto pra ti falar se ficou ou nao
<PsciCodeliXHAt> e ai pessoal
<PsciCodeliXHAt> to precisando configurar a resoução do meu da placa de video no ubuntu 11.10 é a primeira vez que uso ubuntu sou usuario gentoo, gostaria de saber se o ubuntu tem algum arquivo especial para que possa editar
<PsciCodeliXHAt> agradecidamente..
<servercdcom> voltei andre
<servercdcom> andrenoel
<servercdcom> fez como antes
<servercdcom> as configuraçoes q tu tinha falado sumiu ficava com o icone de compartilhamento sumiu
<PsciCodeliXHAt> alguem viu o que escrevi é que cai..
<servercdcom> liguei as outras maquina pra ver se pede senha pra entrar aparentemente agora estao pedindo antes de entra oq nao fazia antes
<servercdcom> mas aq na q compartilha nao aparece icone em nenhuma pasta oq tu me diz
<PsciCodeliXHAt> e ai galera
<AndreNoel> servercdcom: acho que vai ter que configurar o samba no método tradicional
<AndreNoel> editando o smb.conf
<PsciCodeliXHAt> poise...a minha resolução de video ta em 1024x768 com driver i915 mas ta muito grandão, quero aumentar ainda mais a resolução, monitor de 15, uso kde, alguem ai sabe que arquivo edito no ubuntu 11.10?
<PsciCodeliXHAt> nao tem xorg.conf..
<PsciCodeliXHAt> e ai
<xiris> Pessoal, alguém sabe como posso executar um .sh após a criação de um usuário? Já fiz a estrutura no "skel" falta executar o .sh
<xiris> Pessoal, alguém sabe como posso executar um .sh após a criação de um usuário? Já fiz a estrutura no "skel" falta executar o .sh
<pqatsi> Ursinha: aew
<Ursinha> oe
<pqatsi> Ursinha: iae amiga viajante
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> nem ando viajando :)
<Stockholder> Boa tarde :D
<pqatsi> tarde
<xdoctor> boa
<marcelomauro> Boa tarde
<marcelomauro> lembro de quando vinha neste canal e mal dava para acompanhar os assuntos pela quantidade de pessoas postando simultaneamente. Por que agora aqui anda tão deserto?
<xdoctor> marcelomauro: as coisas mudam
<marcelomauro> xdoctor: verdade... mas bem que poderia ser para melhor.
<annakamilla> olá gente
<marcelomauro> Na verdade minha curiosidade é se o povo migrou para outro canal, outra tecnologia, sei lá!
<xdoctor> marcelomauro: talvez eles tenham agora outras prioridades
<annakamilla> hoje fui tentar instalar o ubuntu
<annakamilla> numa placas pcchips p25g
<marcelomauro> xdoctor: mas todos de uma vez?
<marcelomauro> rsrsr... bem... deixa pra lá né
<xdoctor> po nada e pra sempre
<xdoctor> marcelomauro: pensas que tenha aproveitado aquela epoca e ja esta otimo
<marcelomauro> heheh
<xdoctor> marcelomauro: senao tera apenas que relembrar de uma epoca que ja passou
<marcelomauro> de outro modo os canais internacionais estão de vento em popa. Creio que o desanimo é por aqui mesmo
<marcelomauro> xdoctor: não tou com saudosismo
<marcelomauro> xdoctor: quero mesmo é saber quais são os rumos novos
<xdoctor> msn, facebook, twitter, orkut . . . idade avancada
<xdoctor> e por ai vai
<xdoctor> muito trabalho
<marcelomauro> xdoctor: putz!!! rsrsrsrssr
<xdoctor> marcelomauro: satisfatorio os motivos ??
<marcelomauro> xdoctor: preferiria outros, mas contento-me com os que argui!
<xdoctor> como e o nome do aplicativo que fica no twm que te da a opcao de ter varios desk manager
<xdoctor> ou sei la como se chama aquilo
<udk> ae
<xdoctor> hi
<udk> xdoctor: heh, vim num canal -br e falei ae pq falo hi o dia inteiro :P
<xdoctor> ui
<udk> mas... beleza?
<xdoctor> blz
<xdoctor> sim
<udk> heheh
<xdoctor> e contigo ?
<annakamilla> to com um certo problema
<udk> xdoctor: beleza, exceto o frio e ter que gastar grana com roupa de frio
<udk> xdoctor: heheh
<xdoctor> normal
<udk> annakamilla: se vc disser qual eh, fica mais facil :)
<xdoctor> poderia ser pior . . .
<xdoctor> bem vou jantar
<xdoctor> t+
<udk> xdoctor: vai la...
<annakamilla> num consegui nem instalar ubuntu e, nem reparar o windows numa pcchips p25g udk
<annakamilla> tive que formatar o hd, mas mesmo assim não consegui instalar
<udk> annakamilla: quais os problemas que vc teve pra instalar?
<annakamilla> udk: irql_not_less_or_equal no windows e o ubuntu não reconhece o video
<annakamilla> e faz um barulhão
<annakamilla> fiz umas pesquisas aqui pode ser a memória
<udk> hum. melhor vc levar pra assistencia entao
<annakamilla> udk: nem é meu é do meu primo
<annakamilla> ja falei para minha tia chamar alguem
<liox_> boa noite
<liox_> alguem aqui ja configurou um postfix?
<Adiumy> eu não
<vasosanitario> Alguém tem regras de bloqueio do https://imo.im
<vasosanitario> ?
<udk> tarde?
<udk> ops, canal errado
<Adiumy> o lance é tirar a porta de ssl da regra de SAFE_ports do squid
<Adiumy> aí ele bloqueia pelo endereço
<vasosanitario> mais aí bloqueia toda 443, nao ?
<xdoctor> mete isso no iptables
<Adiumy> não
<vasosanitario> então, por iptables como seria a regra ?
<Adiumy> só que o site https agora vai passar pelo squid
<xdoctor> tenho que aprender a configurar o teclado abnt no X
<udk> Adiumy: nossa, vc nao conhece ssl ne?
<xdoctor> argh
<vasosanitario> o squid não monitora porta 443 amigão
<Adiumy> udk: então faz pelo iptables mesmo
<vasosanitario> qual seria a regra iptables?
<liox_> servidor de email postfix alguem ja configurou}
<udk> heh
<udk> vasosanitario: tem mil maneiras de preparar neston
<vasosanitario> [udk]: OAPEKAPOKEAPEPAOKEA
<udk> bleh, amanha vai fazer 2 graus, e ainda vai chover
<udk> pqp
<udk> vou virar picole
<udk> liox_: de novo?
<liox_> udk: sim
<liox_> udk: eu instalei o postfix na minha vps
<liox_> udk: segui a documentacao da linode
<liox_> so q acho q n ta funfando
<udk> pq nao seguiu a documentacao oficial?
<liox_> udk: eu tenho um ip publico eu n sei se na configuração eu uso ou eu uso localhost
<xdoctor> vasosanitario, to com tempo pra pesquisar entao olha isso
<udk> liox_: para tudo e volta pro basico, leia sobre rede tcp/ip antes de mexer com email
<xdoctor> vasosanitario, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Squid-Iptables/Bloquear-IMO-e-MSN-Messenger?num_por_pagina=12&pagina=2
<xdoctor> udk, assim desanima o rapaz
<xdoctor> rsrsrs
<udk> liox_: se voce nao sabe o conceito envolvido, precisa voltar e estudar
<xdoctor> gostava de aprender essas cenas
<udk> liox_: se fosse ajuda com comandos, beleza, mas conceito vc precisa ter na cabeca
<xdoctor> vasosanitario, viu o lance la?
<liox_> udk: n estou falando de conceitos so estou perguntando se eu uso um ip publico ou localhost para o postfix
<xdoctor> eu queria ter ip publico . . . aquele chapa quente . . . mais dois . . . para meter dns e depois mail.xdoctor.sk
<vasosanitario> (xdoctor)~%: vi sim cara, valeus, mais já tinha seguido esse topico e nada
<vasosanitario> [xdoctor]: tipo utilizo brazilfw
<vasosanitario> (xdoctor)~%: pode ser que esteja dando conflito nas regras padrões que já vem
<liox_> xdoctor: pode me dar uma força aqui
<liox_> ja q o udk ta de zuação
<Adiumy> vasosanitario: ao contrário do que o udk falou o squid controla ssl sim, mas não sendo transparente...
<vasosanitario> [Adiumy]: meu proxy é transparente
<Adiumy> proxy transparente é escroto, facilmente burlável
<xdoctor> liox_, rapaz infelizmente o udk manja mais que eu de postfix
<xdoctor> ou felizmente nao sei
<udk> Adiumy: nao fui eu quem falou isso.
<vasosanitario> [Adiumy]: como vc fala?
<vasosanitario> |Adiumy|: tenho amarração MAXxIP
<vasosanitario> MACxIP *
<udk> liox_: nao estou de zoacao. voce nao sabe qual ip colocar no negocio, e pq nao sabe exatamente o que quer fazer
<Adiumy> vasosanitario: se o usuário coloca um proxy publico na máquina ele burla seu proxy transparente na hora
<udk> liox_: se soubesse, poderia nao saber como, mas saberia o que quer fazer
<Adiumy> <udk> Adiumy: nossa, vc nao conhece ssl ne? << é acho que não foi mesmo
<vasosanitario> [Adiumy]: entendi.
<vasosanitario> eu até usava proxy com autenticação no AD do server 2008
<xdoctor> liox_, mas faca do jeito dificil
<xdoctor> liox_, faca tentativa erro
<vasosanitario> mais retirei pois dá muito trabalho ficar configurando para todos que vao utilizar
<vasosanitario> transparente é mais prático
<udk> Adiumy: fiz uma pergunta. qualquer afirmacao nao e o que eu falei.
<xdoctor> mete la o localhost
<xdoctor> depois o publico
<Adiumy> vasosanitario: o lance é fazer pelas camadas superiores mesmo, layer7 geralmente é o melhor caminho, eu tive problemas amarrando por mac por conta de vlan e rádios ubiquity instalados na rede
<xdoctor> argh
<xdoctor> vasosanitario: pesquise no site do bfw
<xdoctor> vasosanitario: o pessoal la e bem ativo, provavelmente alguem la encontrou uma solucao para o que quer fazer
<vasosanitario> pesquisei já, ninguem precisou bloquear o imo.im ( penso eu )
<xdoctor> tem aqueles lances de addons
<vasosanitario> agora para facebook ja consegui
<vasosanitario> sim
<xdoctor> no bfw
<vasosanitario> (xdoctor)~%: o q me fala do bfw ? é bom né ?
<xdoctor> vasosanitario: pessoalmente nao posso lhe dizer muita coisa
<xdoctor> vasosanitario: nunca o usei
<vasosanitario> [xdoctor]: blz
<xdoctor> vasosanitario: http://www.brazilfw.com.br/tutorials/Usuarios/Krizar/Firewall.pdf
<xdoctor> vasosanitario: veja ae
<xdoctor> minha internet e lenta
<xdoctor> 2g
<xdoctor> deve ter ae uma parte do que quer
<xdoctor> liox_: conseguiu ?
<liox_> xdoctor: rapaz
<liox_> nada
<xdoctor> se eu fechar novamente essa parada eu desisto
<xdoctor> liox_: onde estavamos
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-06
<pvelho> oi pessoal
<pvelho> estou com um problema bem sério e acho que tem a ver com um upgrade que fiz na semana
<pvelho> passada
<pvelho> no boot dá um erro pq não encontra /scripts/init-bottom
<pvelho> alguém já teve um problema semelhante?
<rogers_talon> pvelho: de uma lida neste link, ve se lhe ajuda.......http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/ubuntu-boot/1065190/
<pvelho> obrigado estou olhando
<pvelho> bah não tá com jeito de ser isso
<pvelho> ach oque deu um problema no upgrade do pacote initramfs-tools
<pvelho> tem um jeito seguro de reinstalar esse pacote?
<rogers_talon> pvelho: pode fazer direto pelo apt  (sudo apt-get install --reinstall initramfs-tools)
<pvelho> eu achei essa pista aqui http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/05/24/fix-a-failed-initramfs-update-do-it-before-you-reboot/ mas não me parece um problema simples de resolver
<pvelho> cara reinstalou, agora não sei se funcionou o problema é que o servidor está na empresa e se não bootar eu deixo os caras pindurados
<rogers_talon> pvelho, então é bom deixar....rssss
<pvelho> melhor passar lá e fazer manualmente, valeu pela força esse problema parecia bem pessoal, não vi nada nos foruns, e olha que tentei francês, englês, português, espanhol
<rogers_talon> pvelho: blz brow.....
<pvelho> *inglês
<pvelho> obrigadão e vazei
<rogers_talon> pvelho: disponha
<Monarquista> rogers_talon: ... O.O
<rogers_talon> Monarquista: e ai brow
<linuxer> boa noite pessoal
<deusr> alguém on ai?
<deusr> Ursinha, oi, sabe aonde fica o diretório de themes do empathy?
<udk> ae
<Celso> bom dia
<udk> Celso: bom dia
<spiga> o que instalar libreoffice ou openoffice
<spiga> ?
<udk> spiga: libreoffice :)
<spiga> certo
<FernandoBasso> Libreoffice.
<spiga> onde eu vou para desabilitar esse corno do quando passar o mouse abrir o menu no gnome 3.0
<udk> spiga: gnome-shell ou unity?
<spiga> gnome-shell
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Eu tenho alguma automação utilizando o gnome-open do pacote libgnome2-0 porém ele deixou de funcionar após migrar para o gnome3, alguém sabe se existe alguma compatibilidade ou alternativa para este comando?
<EduardeCalibal> Tanto o gnome-open quanto o xdg-open não estão funcionando no gnome3...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<aslan> Qual versao? EduardeCalibal
<EduardeCalibal> 3
<aslan> versao do ubuntu e versao dos pacotes que vc esta utilizando.
<EduardeCalibal> Não uso ubunto...  A versão do gnome não importa já que o gnome-open esta marcado como obsoleto...  Queria uma alternativa para ele.
<EduardeCalibal> No meu sistema a versão atual do gnome é a 3.0+5
<converge> alguem sabe o q 'counterparts' significa nesse contexto ? system manages counterparts
<spiga> alguem sabe desabilitar a função onrollover do menu do gnome-shell.
<EduardeCalibal> spiga, tenta ver pelo dconf-editor para tentar achar alguma opção para isso...  Embora eu ache que deva ter uma configuração para isso em algum lugar por ai.
<spiga> tentei mas nao vi nao
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com um problema estranho agora.  Usei o update-alternatives para trocar o gerenciador de login e continuo com o gdm3, alguém sabe a causa disso?
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver aqui spiga, momento.
<spiga> to procurando tb
<spiga> achei 1 caso no forum do arch linux
<spiga> vou tentar
<spiga> aee
<spiga> consegui
<dalvan> Ola boa tarde
<dalvan> ??
<converge> ola
<dalvan> viu
<dalvan> sou iniciante no linux
<dalvan> preciso de ajuda
<dalvan> vou trabalhar agora se poder me ajudar estarei Online a noite 8:00
<dalvan> OBrigado Fui!!!!!!!!!!!
<zeRopHan> qual o comando msm pra ver um arquivo .txt ?
<tiagoscd> cat NOME_ARQUIVO
<zeRopHan> so pra visualizar sem editar
<zeRopHan> tnx
<lecram_wise> tarde
<converge> tarde
<pyro1> alguem manja oracle ?
<jxajroad> Alo saudações a todos! Alguém sabe mexer com o sistema de arquivos root para liberar mais espaço?
<jxajroad> ah já vi!
<jxajroad> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=63912.0
<jxajroad> por favor...quem entende isto aqui: [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/averto.jpg/][IMG=http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/8996/averto.jpg][/IMG][/URL]
<jxajroad> Uploaded with [URL=http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us[/URL]
<jxajroad> ou melhor http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/averto.jpg/
<jxajroad> onde eu vejo qual o verdadeiro espaço em disco? http://paste.ubuntu.com/761907/
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: brow, qual a sua duvida?
<jxajroad> oh rogers! obrigado pela atençao...então eu to acompanhando uma postagem de um rapaz no ubuntu forum e minha dúvida é igualzinha a dele..mas não estou entendendo a solução :(
<jxajroad> na verdade a pergunta é simples..Como abro espaço no tal sistemas de root?
<jxajroad> vc viu a figura que postei?
<francisco> Boa Tarde, pessoal
<rogers_talon> sim estou verificando.....mas basta dar um df -h que o sistema vai mostrar todo espaço de suas partições
<Guest73215> Alguém aqui, conhece um canal, onde possa tirar dúvidas s
<Guest73215> sobre programação Python
<Guest73215> ?
<jxajroad> ah é? só isso mesmo?
<jxajroad> perai
<jxajroad> viu? o que vc acha disto? http://paste.ubuntu.com/761918/
<converge> Guest21404: #pythin ?
<converge> #python
<jxajroad> obrigado a todos!
<udk> blah
<pqatsi> udk: bleh
<xdoctor> Celso: ola
<Celso> xdoctor, fala doutor ,tudo joia omi?
<xdoctor> Celso: tudo certo
<xdoctor> mas ta descendo agua do ceu
<Celso> o loco
<Celso> ontem aqui deu medo
<Celso> saiu
<Celso> a chuva derrubou o omi
<xdoctor> ops
<xdoctor> cai
<xdoctor> o bicho ta pegando no exterior
<Celso> a chuva derrubou?
<Celso> hahahahaha
<xdoctor> po
<xdoctor> tenho que configurar o meu X
<xdoctor> quando aperto AltGr + W
<xdoctor> ele fecha
<xdoctor> era para mostrar ?
<Celso> hum
<xdoctor> mas ae conta ae as novidades
<xdoctor> que no jornal so tem desgra;a
<Celso> vdd
<Celso> aqui tem novidades nao omi
<Celso> trabalhando muito....ganhando pouco.
<Celso> ficando velho
<xdoctor> Celso: colocou o stoq para funcionar ?
<Celso> sim
<xdoctor> Celso: tambem to trabalhando pouco
<xdoctor> Celso: e ganhando pouco
<Celso> hahahaha
<Celso> xdoctor, preciso aprender a trabalhar pouco
<xdoctor> ae tao quebrando tudo no Jerusalem, programacao imoral
<xdoctor> eu desisti de ganhar dinheiro
<xdoctor> entao agora to aprendendo a trabalhar pouco
<Celso> 7 da madruga estou dentro da loja
<xdoctor> o Ira vai f*der o EUA
<Celso> hoje cheguei 19:00
<xdoctor> 7 da madrugada eu to indo tomar banho
<xdoctor> mas voce trabalha muito mas ganha bem
<xdoctor> falaram que troca de carro todo ano
<Celso> 0-0
<xdoctor> tem um carro importado
<Celso> o loco
<xdoctor> uma predio de 5 casas
<xdoctor> 5 apartamentos
<Celso> nossa
<Celso> que bom seria
<xdoctor> tira ferias e tal
<Celso> ferias?
<Celso> o que é isso?
<Celso> é de comer?
<xdoctor> nas ferias viaja pro exterior
<Celso> algum novo lache
<Celso> lanche
<xdoctor> oloco
<xdoctor> lanche nao curto muito
<xdoctor> gosto e de arroz, feijao, disco voador, batatinha, tomate, alface, banana frita
<Celso> hahaha
<xdoctor> Celso: tenho que juntar voce e o denf
<Celso> xdoctor, faz anos que nao tiro 1 mes de ferias
<Celso> denf sumiu
<xdoctor> o denf ta igual a tu e vive dizendo que ta ruim
<xdoctor> hehehehe
<Celso> hahahaha
<xdoctor> a mulher dele nao deixa ele usar o computador
<Celso> xdoctor, megatron tb. sumiu do irc
<Celso> vixe
<xdoctor> o megatron vive no msn
<xdoctor> hahaha
<Celso> muie qdo. cisma com PC e fogo
<xdoctor> se ele me pega falando que a mulher dele nao deixa ele usar o irc ele vai ficar bravo
<Celso> xdoctor, sim...vejo ele no amsn
<Celso> aakakakakaka
<xdoctor> Celso: vai na ptnet ainda ?
<Celso> xdoctor, nao entro mais lá
<Celso> so na freenode
<Celso> xdoctor, continua entrando lá?
<xdoctor> sim
<xdoctor> mas tem uns la que nao gostam de nos
<Celso> xdoctor, por isso mesmo parei de entrar la
<xdoctor> nem dou ideia
<Celso> xdoctor, eles tem costumes diferentes
<Celso> as vezes so da maneira de escrever ja ficam bravinhos
<Celso> hahahaha
<xdoctor> hehehe
<xdoctor> dizem que estamos a matar a lingua portuguesa
<xdoctor> escrita
<udk> pqatsi: blih
<xdoctor> Celso: mas tem uns que conheco a bastante tempo entao sempre apareco por la
<udk> xdoctor: "estamos a matar", nossa
<udk> xdoctor: vc vive 100 anos no passado?
<xdoctor> ui
<xdoctor> udk: ano que veem faco 101
<Celso> xdoctor, hahahah
<Celso> xdoctor, mas eles tb. escrevem errado
<xdoctor> Celso: vou mandar um email ao denf falando para ele entrar no irc e enganar a esposa
<xdoctor> Celso: eu nem discuto isso
<xdoctor> eu matei muita aula de portugues para ficar na rua perambulando
<Celso> eu tb.
<Celso> ingles e portugues sempre matei
<Celso> 0-0
<xdoctor> udk: hi
<udk> xdoctor: lo
<xdoctor> udk: frio ai ainda?
<udk> xdoctor: heh, 2 graus chuvoso
<udk> veremos amanha
<Celso> xdoctor, peguei frio no japao
<Celso> nossa
<xdoctor> 2 graus
<xdoctor> nao sei que isso
<xdoctor> maximo por aqui e uns 15 graus
<udk> 5 graus chuvoso amanha
<xdoctor> minimo
<xdoctor> digo
<xdoctor> Celso: Japao ainda vou la
<udk> xdoctor: agora vai entrar o inverno pra valer
<xdoctor> toquio
<Celso> xdoctor, agorasó vou se for pra passear
<Celso> trabalhar ja chega
<xdoctor> problema e um moreno alto bonito e sensual as japonesas vai ficar louquinhas
<xdoctor> vao
<xdoctor> to dizendo muitas aulas de portugues perdidas
<Celso> ja ficaram louquinhas comigo
<Celso> agora nao ficam mais
<Celso> 0-0
<xdoctor> udk: de onde voce e?
<xdoctor> Celso: ate quando eu ficar velho vou causar frison nas mulheres
<udk> xdoctor: sou do interior de SP. mas to morando longe de la... Londres
<sistematico> Boa noite!!
<Celso> udk, tb. sou do interior de Sampa
<xdoctor> Celso: quando tiver velho elas vao falar ...nossa aquele e o famoso xis . . . xisdoctor
<xdoctor> sistematico: boa
<Celso> xdoctor, hahahahaha
<xdoctor> Celso: nao espalha
<udk> Celso: saudade do calor e do sol
<udk> Celso: 3 da tarde ja ta escurecendo, 4 da tarde ja eh noite
<sistematico> udk: Boa noite.
<sistematico> udk: Esses tempos tentei falar com você e não consegui, tem um SPAMMER na rede.
<xdoctor> udk: tas ai tentando ganhar a vida ?
<xdoctor> ou foi por causa de TI
<Celso> udk aqui por causa do horario de verao escureceu faz pouco tempo
<udk> sistematico: fala no #freenode, nao sou mais staff ativo
<udk> xdoctor: me ofereceram emprego em outro lugar, mas la tinha impedimentos com burocracia entao me mandaram pra ca pq tem outro escritorio aqui
<Celso> udk sua cidade é proxima de Botucatu?
<udk> Celso: razoavelmente. namorei uma menina que morava em Botucatu
<Celso> aqui tem muie bonita
<udk> ela era mineira :)
<xdoctor> Celso: tem um cara que frequentava o bash que mora nesse lugar ai ??
<Celso> uai
<xdoctor> trampa na ibm
<xdoctor> memoria ta falhando
<Celso> xdoctor, nossa
<Celso> nem lembrava mais do bash do aedigital
<Celso> hahahaha
<xdoctor> vou mandar um email para o aedigital
<Celso> xdoctor, nunca mais vi ele no irc
<xdoctor> acho que ele desligou os pcs
<xdoctor> sumiu geral
<xdoctor> maioria do pessoal nerd sumiu
<xdoctor> Celso: so ficou nos
<xdoctor> os normais
<Celso> xdoctor, qdo. comecou a brasnet o aedigital que me chamou pro irc
<Celso> entrava no chat da UOL
<Celso> sala de info
<xdoctor> Celso: tu e velho hein
<Celso> quase 50
<Celso> 0-0
<xdoctor> oloco
<Celso> fala baixo
<xdoctor> Celso: 2801
<xdoctor> ??
<Celso> xdoctor, sim
<Celso> 2801
<xdoctor> deixa eu ver se tu era nerdao igual e agora
<Celso> hahahaha
<xdoctor> Celso: se usava aquele programinha de console em gnulinux para acessar a 2801 ??
<Celso> sim
<Celso> ucs
<Celso> alguma coisa assim
 * xdoctor comprovado que o Celso e nerd
<Celso> usava redhat naquela epoca
<Celso> antes do conectiva 4.0
<xdoctor> ui
<xdoctor> 5.2
<xdoctor> marumbi
<xdoctor> morumbi
<xdoctor> nunca sei
<Celso> isso
<Celso> voce tb. é nerd
<xdoctor> rapaz eu sou normal
<xdoctor> sou novo
<Celso> xdoctor, morava no japao e os windows de lá era tudo em japones
<xdoctor> eu so ouvia as historias
<Celso> peguei um redhat na revista e instalei
<xdoctor> Celso: tinha que ter usado entao o turbolinux
<Celso> pelo menos estava em ingles
<Celso> xdoctor, cheguei a usar uns tempos
<xdoctor> Celso: o tubolinux ??
<xdoctor> turbolinux
<Celso> sim
<xdoctor> humm
<Celso> ainda existe essa versao?
 * xdoctor mais que comprovado a nerdice do Celso 
<xdoctor> nao sei
<xdoctor> deixa eu olhar no distrowatch
<xdoctor> talvez exista
<Celso> turbolinux,console,definity linux,mandrake,conectiva,redhat,mandriva,slackware,kurumin,etc...
<xdoctor> mas deve ser mais usada por aquelas bandas
<xdoctor> de la
<Celso> freebsd
<xdoctor> eu so conheco
<xdoctor> o windows
<xdoctor> next next next
<Celso> xdoctor, eu ja quase nao tive contato com windows
<xdoctor> conectiva dominou
<xdoctor> mandrake dominou
<Celso> as distro que mais usei foi redhat e slackware
<Celso> uns 4 anos cada uma
<xdoctor> humm
<xdoctor> Celso: ultima versao do turbolinux em 2007
<Celso> turbolinux eu usei pouco tempo
<Celso> no maximo 30 dias
<xdoctor> maioria das que voce falou
<xdoctor> morreu
<xdoctor> fbsd
<xdoctor> ui
<xdoctor> nerd
<Celso> xdoctor, o freebsd tb. achei legal
<Celso> hahahaha
<Celso> caiu
<xdoctor> udk: qual distribuicao usa?
<xdoctor> Celso: cai
<Celso> agora estou no ubuntu
<xdoctor> hehehe
<Celso> faz uns 8 meses
<xdoctor> esse ai dizem que e bom
<Celso> xdoctor, na loja roda ubuntu com stoq
<xdoctor> tudo facil
<Celso> xdoctor, apt-get vicia
<Celso> hahahaha
<xdoctor> isso deve ser muito bom
<xdoctor> Celso: maioria do pessoal quer facilidade
<xdoctor> nao quer ter dor de cabeca para instalar um software
<Celso> xdoctor, hoje em dia ja nao tenho mais tempo pra ficar compilando tudo.
<xdoctor> ./configure
<xdoctor> make
<Celso> sim
<xdoctor> sou mais next next next
<xdoctor> o udk congelou
<Celso> é bom porque faz uma instalacao personalizada,
<xdoctor> Celso: vamos fechar a sua nerdice
<xdoctor> Celso: usou gentoo ?
<Celso> sim
<xdoctor> ui
<xdoctor> Celso: vou ter que subir sua classificacao para ninja
<Celso> hahahahaha
<udk> xdoctor: muitas
<xdoctor> udk: muitas ??
<Celso> xdoctor, mas me considero um desktop user
<udk> xdoctor: ueh, o que vc me perguntou?
<udk> xdoctor: respondi.
<Celso> xdoctor, um pouco mais curioso
<xdoctor> udk: Qual distro usa
<udk> xdoctor: muitas.
<xdoctor> atualmente usa muitas ??
<udk> sim
<xdoctor> ui
<xdoctor> virtualizacao ?
<xdoctor> Celso: curiosidade e bom
<udk> depende de cada tipo de caso
<xdoctor> udk: no desktop
<xdoctor> em casa
<xdoctor> e talz
<xdoctor> nao no trabalho
<xdoctor> nem professionalmente
<Celso> xdoctor, to ficando velho
<xdoctor> Celso: pensa pelo lado positivo
<Celso> xdoctor, como abre uma partiline com um eggdrop
<xdoctor> entao e sinal que viveu bastante
<Celso> kakakakakakakakaka
<udk> xdoctor: em casa uso NetBSD, Fedora, Android, Slackware, MacOS e outros. nao uso virtualizacao em casa pq nao faz sentido, mas nos meus servidores pessoais, costumo usar
<xdoctor> Celso: o udk e ninja
<udk> xdoctor: unico que eu realmente nao uso, nem em casa, nem no trabalho, nem em lugar algum, eh windows :)
<xdoctor> Celso: netbsd pkgsrc
<Celso> xdoctor, meu filho ja se formou
<xdoctor> Celso: daqui a pouco vem os netos
<xdoctor> uhu!
<Celso> xdoctor, pior que é hein!!!
<Celso> um filho de 24,uma filha de 21 e a pequena vai fazer 10
<xdoctor> poxa
<xdoctor> voce tem filhos hein
<Celso> 3
<xdoctor> ta velho mesmo
<Celso> hahahaha
<xdoctor> hehehe
<xdoctor> quero dizer
<xdoctor> bastante vivido o Senhor
<xdoctor> o que e um ctcp version ?
<nikeaway> google it
<nikeaway> lol
<nikeaway> ele retorna o cliente
<xdoctor> mirc
<xdoctor> era so ter perguntado
<nikeaway> hahhahha
<xdoctor> vou ali tentar jantar
<Celso> hahahahaha
<xdoctor> Celso: vou ali
<xdoctor> hazta
<Celso> xdoctor, vai la esmeril
<xdoctor> udk: t+
<xdoctor> Celso: o que e esmeril ?
<Celso> comedor
<Celso> sai ate faisca qdo. come
<Celso> 0-0
<nikeaway> esse irss nao e do meu tempo
<nikeaway> irssi
<nikeaway> usava bitchX
<nikeaway> lol
<nikeaway> qual eh do irssi ?
<Celso> nikeaway, bitchx é bom
<xdoctor> nikeaway: tu e velho hein
<Celso> irssi lembra um pouco o bx
<xdoctor> irssi e novo
<xdoctor> ta na moda
<xdoctor> mas eu uso mirc
<nikeaway> hype
<nikeaway> hhah
<xdoctor> apenas mudei para mostrar esse tal de irssi
<nikeaway> ahaha
<xdoctor> pra parecer descolado
<nikeaway> é maneiro
<nikeaway> huaha
<nikeaway> qual a porcentagem de mulheres num canal de linux ?
<nikeaway> 3% ?
<nikeaway> ha estudos sobre isso?
<nikeaway> hehheh
<udk> nikeaway: se veio procurar isso, o foco ta errado
<nikeaway> jura
<nikeaway> ahhah
<udk> nikeaway: aqui as pessoas vem pra discutir linux :)
<nikeaway> só curiosidade
<nikeaway> udk: entao tu queres dizer que mulheres nao discutem linux ?
<udk> nikeaway: elas discutem
<nikeaway> entao era isso que eu estava perguntando
<nikeaway> :)
<nikeaway> cara malicioso!
<nikeaway> ahueuh
<udk> nikeaway: mas esse tipo de discussao que vc ta tentando trazer nao ajuda em nada :) elas querem vir e poder tratar de linux como qq pessoa, sem essa discriminacao ou perfilamento
<nikeaway> ahaha
<nikeaway> q bom q pelo menos por aqui nada mudou
<rogerio> boa noite alguém sabe como colocar os botões do lubuntu no lado esquerdo?
<pqatsi> heh
<pqatsi> Gente que procura mulher pra xavecar no irc ++
<pqatsi> udk: bloh :p
<rogerio> A outra dificuldade minha é se tem como instalar só o calc do pacote libreoffice?
<udk> pqatsi: hahaha
<udk> pqatsi: beleza?
<pqatsi> udk: pensa em alguem com uma p* dor na coluna
<pqatsi> udk: isso porque uma instalação básica de linux na serverloft leva um século pra ficar pronta, e nisso minha coluna fica chiando ¬¬
<udk> pqatsi: dor na coluna? eu?
<udk> pqatsi: dor na coluna e a de sempre aqui
<rogerio> pessoal ninguém tem alguma dica?
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<Celso> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> alguem ai manja de freenas ?
<MarceloVaz> to tentando recriar um volume, consigo recriar
<MarceloVaz> mas n consigo setar permissão nele
<xdoctor> Celso: que eu perdi
<Celso> xdoctor, canal tá calmo
<xdoctor> Celso: sei como e
<xdoctor> Celso: agitar aqui entao
<xdoctor> Celso: po um funk anos 2000
<xdoctor> Celso: elisboa lembra do cidadao ?
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-07
<Celso> xdoctor, lembro
<pqatsi> elisboa so fica no facebook agora
<pqatsi> até nome gringo ta usando :P
<MarceloVaz> descobri
<MarceloVaz> tinha um grupo com acento circunflexo
<MarceloVaz> o volume tava com permissão deste grupo
<udk> pqatsi: comequieh? que aconteceu com a Elis Boa?
<udk> zuava ele assim, ficava p*
<udk> nao tenho facebook (nem pretendo ter), entao fica foda acompanhar heheh
<Celso> xdoctor: usa facebook e orkut?
<xdoctor> Celso: nao
<Celso> xdoctor: minha muie acessa mais minha conta no orkut e facebook que eu
<Celso> nem sei pq. ainda tenho aqui
<Celso> hahahahahaha
<Celso> aquilo
<xdoctor> uhu
<xdoctor> ve se tu nao
<xdoctor> anda batendo papo com as mininas
<Celso> xdoctor: hhahahah
<xdoctor> isso me fez lembrar de um cara que esqueci o nome dele
<xdoctor> o.0
<xdoctor> ele morreu num lance de cachoeira
<Celso> xdoctor: tem a filha de um amigo meu que so falta postar a hora que vai no banheiro no facebook
<xdoctor> andava sempre pelos canais de sexo, lesbicas. junto com o staimeer
<Celso> xdoctor: cidao falou que so o aedigital e o txg sumiram
<xdoctor> oloco
<xdoctor> ele entrar naquele lance do twitter entao ja era
<xdoctor> o txg conversa as vezes com o tambem esqueci o nome
<xdoctor> rlima
<xdoctor> o txg
<Celso> hum
<xdoctor> e meio grilado
<Celso> o txg nunca mais vi
<xdoctor> com esses lances de security
<Celso> xdoctor: acho que o mais normal sou eu....imagina o resto da galera
<Celso> 0-0
<xdoctor> claro que nao
<xdoctor> o unico normal sou eu
<Celso> kakakakaka
<xdoctor> o aedigital deve ter falecido
<xdoctor> ou ele desistiu mesmo do lance de irc e etc
<Celso> xdoctor: ele é mais velho que eu
<Celso> deve ter mais de 50 anos
<udk> isso nao tem nada a ver com esse canal aqui ne?
<udk> :)
<xdoctor> Celso: mas entao como eu tava dizendo o apt-get do ubuntu e legal
<xdoctor> Celso: aquele lance de apt-get pa pum
<Celso> pa pum
<Celso> hahahaha
<xdoctor> Celso: o jimihendrix sumiu tambem
<xdoctor> deve ta ownando sistemas no itau
<Celso> nossa
<xdoctor> Celso: que foi
<Celso> quase 23 horas
<Celso> xdoctor: vou nessa dormir
<xdoctor> vai la
<Celso> amanha tem trampo
<xdoctor> boa noite
<xdoctor> dorme com os anjinhos
<Celso> boa noite pro 6
<Doomtron> Boa noite
<pqatsi> [06/12-22:17:13] < udk> zuava ele assim, ficava p*
<pqatsi> [06/12-22:18:00] < udk> nao tenho facebook (nem pretendo ter), entao fica foda acompanhar heheh
<pqatsi> UAHuAHUHAuH
<pqatsi> udk: https://www.facebook.com/eclisboa
<capeta> que diabo é isso?
<capeta> lol
<Doomtron> pqatsi: é ele mesmo ?
<sagat> boa noite para quem é de boa noite
<sagat> enfim rodando o 11.10 com unity 2d
<sagat> perfeitinho
<sagat> bom até agora não deu pau em nada
<sagat> som
<sagat> video
<sagat> processamento
<sagat> internet
<sagat> wifi
<sagat> muito bom o sistema aconselho testar
<sagat> estou rodando ele em um note book positivo  celeron m430 1gb memória
<Demolidor> xGrind: :c*
<xGrind> Demolidor; eae =]
<Demolidor> Geowany: ow, pvt ai safado.
<Maninho> hehehehe noite =D
<Demolidor> boa.
<Maninho> =)
 * Maninho I'am in the leaving
 * Maninho I'm in the leaving cl
<linuxer> boa noite pessoal!
<sagat> noite
<pibarnas> noite
<Celso> bom dia
<Aprendiz__> bom dia a todos
<Aprendiz__> sou novato no linux e queria saber como assistir a um filme pelo dvd como se faz no media player do windows
<Aprendiz__> se alguém poder ajudar agradeço desde já
<pqatsi> Aprendiz__: pode usar o vlc, disponivel na central de programas
<pqatsi> depois basta abri-lo e no menu arquivo escolher "abrir disco"
<Aprendiz__> eu já tentei e n corre o filme
<tiagoscd> Aprendiz__, procura na central de programas por libdvdread4 e instala a biblioteca
<pqatsi> boa
<udk> pqatsi: ae
<Aprendiz__> nossa, coisa complicada esta de linux
<Aprendiz__> n consigo assistir a filme pelo dvd
<spiga> hum..
<spiga> vc instalou os codecs.
<Aprendiz__> simmm
<Aprendiz__> todinhos
<udk> nossa, coisa complicada quando alguem nao quer pagar alguem pra fazer, nao quer aprender a fazer e so fica reclamando :)
<Aprendiz__> pff
<spiga> lol
<spiga> nao é assim
<Aprendiz__> n é isso
<AndreNoel> Aprendiz__: só não vem instalado por questões de copyright e etc
<udk> entao veja por que nao passa e resolva
<Aprendiz__> nem todo mundo aprende programação ne
<AndreNoel> Aprendiz__: em alguns países a instalação do ubuntu não poderia entrar com esses codecs
<AndreNoel> Aprendiz__: alguém uma vez estava lançando a campanha "PANDU"
<spiga> Aprendiz__: mano vc ta usando qual programa para rodar esse DVD
<udk> mandar logs com os erros e o que vc tentou fazer ajuda... nao somos obrigados a imaginar qual o problema baseado em uma reclamacao a toa
<spiga> Aprendiz__: tenta o VLC ou mplayer
<AndreNoel> Aprendiz__: PANDU = Presta Atenção Na Documentação do Ubuntu
<Aprendiz__> acho que vc n está entendendo o meu lado
<AndreNoel> Aprendiz__: clicando no help (aquele azulzinho com '?') é só digitar DVD
<AndreNoel> Aprendiz__: mas tudo bem, entendo o que quis dizer
<udk> AndreNoel: tipo rtfm? black is the new yellow? hehehe
<AndreNoel> udk: não exatamente
<Aprendiz__> eu estou mexendo no linux faz 6 meses
<AndreNoel> udk: a ideia é que a documentação que já vem no ubuntu é bem completa e fácil de encontrar ajuda, mas a gente acaba ignorando
<udk> AndreNoel: exatamente a mesma ideia do rtfm
<AndreNoel> udk: uma vez fiz uma apostila para um minicurso de linux basicamente com essa documentação
<Aprendiz__> e até estou gostando do sistema
<spiga> Aprendiz__: vc instalaou o pacote w32codecs.deb ?
<udk> AndreNoel: legal :)
<Aprendiz__> vou ver...
<Aprendiz__> instalei este pacote:
<Aprendiz__> Ubuntu Restricted extras
<spiga> digita ai sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Aprendiz__> esse w32codecs que vc fala n estão no centro de programas do ubuntu
<spiga> certo
<spiga> pera ai
<Aprendiz__> sendo assim n está instalado
<Aprendiz__> vou fazer isso
<spiga> http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20110131-0.1medibuntu3_i386.deb
<spiga> seu linux e 32bits certo?
<Aprendiz__> sim, é 32 bits
<Aprendiz__> n resolveu
<Aprendiz__> vou reiniciar pra ver
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, tem algum programa do ubuntu que funcione como telefone pra fazer ligacao para alguma residencia por exemplo,?
<spiga> nao lembro o nome mas procura sobre voip linux
<SuBmUnDo> valeu vou olhar
<pqatsi> Ursinha: Adianta algo você pedir no tópico para os usuários não abrirem janelas privadas para suporte?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: toda vez que "falo com alguem aqui", pipica um pvt
<Ursinha> pqatsi: acho que não
<Ursinha> só dizer pra eles que é melhor falar no canal assim todo mundo aprende :)
<spiga> pede para cara falar la no canal simples
<pqatsi> tem hora q cansa :(
 * pqatsi pede a Ursinha pra fazer um desabafo tecnico no canal
<pqatsi> P* M* o suporte do #ubuntu
<pqatsi> saco isso de voce perguntar algo mais "non-mainstream" e o infeliz ficar batendo na tecla de "Esse recurso não é suportado"
<H3ruS> alguem ae entende de servidor samba
<tiagoscd> H3ruS, mais fácil do que perguntar se alguém entende é fazer o questionamento diretamente... se alguém souber certamente lhe responderá (:
<H3ruS> tiagoscd: voce entende de servidor samba
<H3ruS> =)
<tiagoscd> faça seu questionamento, se alguém souber certamente lhe responderá
<Pentium233> opa
<souza> boa tarde
<souza> to tendo um probleminha com o thunderbird, estava com o windows copiei a pasta profile e colei na pasta ./thunderbird alterei o profiles.ini mais othunderbirde nao reconhece as configuraçoes
<souza> algguem pode me explicar como fazer reconhecer
<souza> ja fiz esse mesmo procedimento outras vezes e tinha funcionado direito mas agora nao
<souza_> desculpe meu pc travou nao pude ver se teve alguma resposta
<souza_> alguem sabe me dizer o que se passa no meu caso do thunderbird?
<EduardeCalibal> Existe algum programa rodando com o sistema que desligaria a máquina se o processador chega a uma determinada temperatura?
<liberie> dependendo do processador ele mesmo
<liberie> tem TM ou TM2 ?
<liberie> ou voce pode criar um script e monitorar isso
<EduardeCalibal> Queria evitar na verdade.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho um note e esta se desligando assmi que chega a 60°C.  Ele nem tem tempo de ligar a ventilação...
<EduardeCalibal> assim
<EduardeCalibal> É um desses Sim+ 4041
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: halt em 60?
<pqatsi> o dooido
<pqatsi> o suporte a sensor dele não é bichado nao? j
<EduardeCalibal> pqatsi, ele manda desligar quando passa em 60°C
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei a causa mas acho que é o proprio hardware que esta sinalizando o desligamento por falha física.
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: to questionando: ele tá alcançado de fato 60 graus ou ta reportando uma coisa e na verdade outra?
<pqatsi> eu ja vi bios que representava isso errado
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, as vezes isso ocorre logo que liga a máquina.
<EduardeCalibal> Nem um minuto de uso.
<EduardeCalibal> E agora, por exemplo, esta a umas 5 horas em uso e nunca passou de 45
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: experimenta forçar o powersave no cpu governor
<pqatsi> acho que tenho um loop pronto pra processadores multicore
<pqatsi> root@scrat:~# for i in $(seq 0 $((`cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor | wc -l` - 1))); do cpufreq-set -c $i -g performance; done
<pqatsi> troca performance por powersave
<pqatsi> (e tira minha string de shell :P)
<pqatsi> ve se o bixo ferve
<EduardeCalibal> Ele ma parece que esta configurado para configurar pela demanda.
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: mas e MUITO estranho ele desligar em 60
<pqatsi> meu P4 desliga em 90 e meu core i3 nem sei quando desliga
<EduardeCalibal> Suponho que seja 60, pode ser qualquer temperatura.
<pqatsi> Adapter: Virtual device
<pqatsi> temp1:        +54.0°C  (crit = +88.0°C)
<pqatsi> temp2:        +54.0°C  (crit = +88.0°C)
<pqatsi> agora mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> Esse aqui, segundo o sensor, tem temperatura critica em 110.
<pqatsi> nao sera sobrecarga na fonte?
<EduardeCalibal> Problema ocorre mais usando a bateria.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas qualquer coisa relacionado a tensão deveria ocorrer sempre.
<pqatsi> nem sempre
<EduardeCalibal> E o problema aqui esta intermitente, estou seriamente inclinado a achar que a falha esta na placa mãe.
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: eh, eu chegaria nessa mesma conclusao
<pqatsi> talvez o circuito de potencia zoado
<EduardeCalibal> Saberia se tem uma forma de forçar o uso da ventilação?
<EduardeCalibal> Aquela que se desliga quando esta se usando a bateria apenas.
<EduardeCalibal> Me parece que quanto mais núcleos menos temperatura eles ficam...  Meio obvia por sinal essa percepção minha.
<EduardeCalibal> Core0 Temp:  +43.0°C
<EduardeCalibal> Core0 Temp:  +31.0°C
<EduardeCalibal> Core1 Temp:  +41.0°C
<EduardeCalibal> Core1 Temp:  +33.0°C
<EduardeCalibal> Mas a soma é, obviamente, maior.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que vou mandar essa coisa para a garantia, o touchpad não esta respondendo bem também...  De qualquer forma obrigado pela ajuda.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<luciano_> boa  tarde
<luciano_> que sono
<luciano_> credo
<luciano_> e  ainda tenho  que trabalhar
<luciano_> devia ter nacido rico
<AllanLima> alguém tem idéia de como ajustar a resolução no monitor braview 5002lh? eu já tentei de tudo e não acho nem o xorg.conf pra tentar reconfigurar
<barna> AllanLima, nas versões mais novas do ubuntu não tem o xorg.conf, mas se vc cria-lo ele vai funfar!
<AllanLima> hummmm
<udk> mas voce nao deveria criar normalmente, so usar as ferramentas do proprio gnome ja ajudaria
<AllanLima> crio no dir padrão?
<AllanLima> quais ferramentas?
<AllanLima> não sou tão familiarizado em ambiente gráfico
<AllanLima> o problema é qeu a resolução não bate
<AllanLima> o monitor é de 15 e ele identifica como de 20
<AllanLima> http://www.braview.com.br/home.asp?pag=Exibir&parent=Monitores+LCD&chave=100&sb=221&tsb=15+polegadas+-+widescreen&prod=504
<AllanLima> o monitor é esse, qualquer outro fica legal
<AllanLima> mas nesse ta ferrando :S
<AllanLima> barna udk http://paste.allanlima.com/?q=19
<AllanLima> será que se eu criar lá no /etc/X11 o xorg.conf desse jeito vai funcionar?
<AllanLima> m consigo killar
<ProgCibernox> boa noite
<xdoctor> Celso: ola
<xdoctor> boa noite
<udk> noa boite
<udk> ops :)
<xdoctor> udk: ola
<Celso> xdoctor: fala omi
<ProgCibernox> opa
<xdoctor> Celso: ae
<xdoctor> entao
<ProgCibernox> galera vcs ja viram pc resfriado com oleo de cozinha ?
<xdoctor> tudo certo ae ?
<Celso> xdoctor: aqui ta belezinha
<xdoctor> rapaz
<xdoctor> eu tenho um p233
<xdoctor> entao nem ligo para aquecimento
<xdoctor> Celso: isso e bom
<xdoctor> Celso: numeros magicos da mega de virada
<xdoctor> Celso: pode me passar ?
<xdoctor> te dou 1 milhao
<ProgCibernox> hahahah
<Celso> xdoctor: qdo. eu encontrar os numeros passarei uma procuração pra voce
<Celso> vai me procurar pra todo lado e nao vai achar
<xdoctor> Celso: mas e que se voce ganhar nao vai ficar bem
<Celso> fica otimo
<xdoctor> o pessoal vai desconfiar
<Celso> hahahaha
<xdoctor> ae eu vou servir de laranja
<xdoctor> e coloco na tua mao um milhao
<Celso> sombra,agua fresca,sapato largo e jornal sem letra
<xispirito> quem vai ganhar sou eu
<xispirito> perdeu playboy
<udk> ProgCibernox: nao eh oleo de cozinha, ou pelo menos, nao deveria ser
<udk> ProgCibernox: oleo mineral ou dieletrico de capacitor, ja vi
<xdoctor> xispirito: entra na fila
<ProgCibernox> udk vo passar o link para vc ver  q e resfriado a oleo de cozinha
<xdoctor> xispirito: no proximo ano es tu
<xdoctor> Celso: muitas apostas ?
<ProgCibernox> udk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSSvYzQtWnc&feature=g-logo
 * xispirito entra na fila, metido a esperto, fura
<xdoctor> xispirito: isto e corrupcao
<xdoctor> o.0
<Celso> xdoctor: o mes inteiro pra jogar.Estao falando em 170 milhoes,mas acho que vai passar os 200 milhoes
<xdoctor> nao pode
<xispirito> hahah
<xdoctor> Celso: nem quero isso tudo
<xdoctor> vai dar muita dor de cabeca
<xdoctor> vou ter que me mudar para o alaska
<xispirito> se eu ganhar, mudo de endereço, cidade, país e nick[
<Celso> xdoctor verdade...dinheiro nao felicidade pra ninguem.Deposita na minha conta e seja feliz.
<xdoctor> em alguma estacao
<Celso> 0-0
<Celso> tras*
<xdoctor> Celso: rapaz
<xdoctor> Celso: eu to lendo o augusto cury entao vou assimilar as dicas dele com o dinheiro
<Celso> hahahaha
<xdoctor> Celso: = uma vida equilibrada = felicidade = paz = muito amor
<xispirito> vai me dizer que não sabe o que fazer com dinheiro?
<xispirito> 0.0
<xdoctor> ja volto
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<Celso> boa noite
<xispirito> noite
<ProgCibernox> udk viu ?o video do resfriamento de pc com oleo
<udk> ProgCibernox: sim, vi.
<xispirito> tinham que inventar um resfriado a óleo diesel
<udk> ProgCibernox: bom, primeiro, quem fez isso nunca estudou fisica
<xispirito> ia ser masssa
<ProgCibernox> udk concerteza nao e uma forma correta de resfriamento....porem e um teste .
<udk> ProgCibernox: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diel%C3%A9trico
<udk> ProgCibernox: qdo voce muda o ambiente em volta dos circuitos, altera o dieletrico (ar -> oleo), alterando a capacitancia
<xispirito> daqui uns dias pra ligar o pc vamos ter que bater chave e pisar na embragem o.0
<xdoctor> hahahaha
<xdoctor> 0.o
<xdoctor> nada cara
<udk> ProgCibernox: isso pode causar diversas coisas, como mudanca de frequencias quando o oscilador depende de capacitor, aumento de cross-talk (interferencia entre linhas paralelas) no barramento,
<xdoctor> xispirito: daqui uns dias voce vai dar duas palmas e ele vai ligar
<udk> ProgCibernox: mudancas em voltagens
<xdoctor> depois tu vai dizer acessar irc rede freenode
<xispirito> nah, daqui a vinte anos eu aindan digitarei startx =)
<udk> ProgCibernox: todo tipo de bizarrice _pode_ acontecer, mas isso depende do layout de cada componente
<ProgCibernox> udk concerteza essa opção do oleo esta por fora msm... ate porque nao  e so porque o oleo nao transmite correntes eletricas q ele e uma solução correta para usar como resfriamento como vc disse , isso altera o dieletrico
<Celso> vou nessa descansar que hoje foi corrido
<udk> ProgCibernox: e oleo de cozinha e inflamavel ne? :)
<Celso> boa noite pro 6 ae
<ProgCibernox> udk otima obsevação
<xispirito> esse papo fisico saiu dos meus dominios =(
<udk> ProgCibernox: e o cara falou que oleo de canola e mais barato... aposto que nunca foi no supermercado :)
<xdoctor> xispirito: vai dizer que nao usa ae logo pra iniciar no X
<xdoctor> Celsa: boa noite
<xispirito> consolão xdoctor
<ProgCibernox> cara acho q essa materia e do baixaki pois o canal e o baixaki olha la
<udk> ProgCibernox: bom, credibilidade zero :)
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<ProgCibernox> tambem estava pessando se os capacitores tiverem fissuras e o oleo penetrar, creio q nao deve ser boa coisa
<xdoctor> nerd
<xdoctor> mas tudo bem
<xispirito> nerd não, high tech professional penetrator trendkill
<xdoctor> oloco
<xispirito> sim \o/
<xdoctor> rapaz eu nao entendi a ultima parte mas vou querer entender nao
<xdoctor> xispirito: geek
<xispirito> =(
<ProgCibernox> poxa vcs estao zoando mesmo kkk
<ProgCibernox> :D
<xdoctor> ProgCibernox: zuando onde??
<xdoctor> ProgCibernox: onde e a festa? balada?
<ProgCibernox> msg errada
<xdoctor> okay
<udk> heh
<ProgCibernox> balada ? acho q isso nao se adequa a meu cotidiano
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<udk> preciso ir pra uma balada...
<udk> mas pra voltar embora no frio da madrugada ta foda hehehe
<xdoctor> udk: entao
<xdoctor> ae que e melhor
<xdoctor> uma companhia
<xispirito> quando alguém fala balada...ssempre me vem a cabeça alguém tocando um punhado de bala em outro alguém o.0
<ProgCibernox> estudo tanto e trabalho tanto tenho tempo... a universidade cansa
<xdoctor> aquecer
<udk> xdoctor: eh, pena que aqui nao eh igual Brasil
<xdoctor> entao nao vou mais a universidade ProgCibernox
<ProgCibernox> nao tenho tempo nem curto balada graças a Deus
<ProgCibernox> kkkk
<xdoctor> udk: mas issod deve ser igual em todo o lugar
<udk> xdoctor: +/-
<udk> xdoctor: aqui e mais foda
<ProgCibernox> udk agora q lembrei q vc eo cara q trabalha no google
<xispirito> lá deve ser lvel alto, hard =)
<udk> ProgCibernox: sim sim
<xispirito> oito estrelinhas
<ProgCibernox> udk tranquilo
<xdoctor> xispirito: entao tambem nao gostei
<xispirito> mas eu não disse nada 0.0
<ProgCibernox> AGUEM de vcs usam o QT para criar interfaces ?
<xdoctor> hora de dar um rolex
<udk> xdoctor: ta podendo hein
<xispirito> eu quero
<xispirito> da para mim
<ProgCibernox> rolex custa uns 10.000 reais
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<xdoctor> ops
<udk> ProgCibernox: depende do modelo
<xdoctor> dar uma volta
<xdoctor> kkkkkkkk
<udk> ProgCibernox: vai de 5 a 50 mil
<xispirito> aaaaaa =(
<ProgCibernox> isso... :D
<udk> ProgCibernox: estimado
<xdoctor> udk: a minha colecao eu deixe no itau mas levaram embora
<ProgCibernox> especialemten aqueles cravejados  de diamanntes
<xdoctor> deixei
<xispirito> você tinha uma coleção de rolex?
<ProgCibernox> serio msm ou e fake ?
<udk> xispirito: e vc acredita em tudo que falam no irc?
<udk> LOL
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<xispirito> udk, não, só ia entrar no clima da brincadeira ¬¬
<xdoctor> oloco
<udk> se ele falar que e serio, vc acredita que e serio?
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<xispirito> não sabe brincar não brinca
<xispirito> huahuhu
<xispirito> estragou toda minha piada
<ProgCibernox> cara acho q vc agiu com ingenuidade por um segundo
<ProgCibernox> brincadeira
<xispirito> heh
<ProgCibernox> :D
<ProgCibernox> bom galera vou sair... voltao jah
<ProgCibernox> falou
<xispirito> falo
<xdoctor> xispirito: espantou o rapaz
<xispirito> =(
<xispirito> culpa do udk
<udk> xispirito: eu?
<xispirito> sim, seu ranzinza =)
<xdoctor> e o rapaz tava querendo puxar papo e ele
<xdoctor> foi do contra
<xdoctor> xispirito: mas voce nao ajudou quis logo colocar oleo diesel na parada e bater chave
<xispirito> ahuaheu
<udk> heh
<udk> poe gasolina logo, ou instala o Adobe Flex e bota alcool
<xispirito> não me fala em adobe que doi as bola
<xdoctor> udk: pensei que fosse falar poe gasolina e tasca fogo
<udk> xdoctor: ai tem mais megahurtz
<udk> bleh, falta uma semana pra eu me mudar
<xdoctor> todo mundo ae cruzando os dedos
<xdoctor> argh
<xdoctor> deu xis
<dalvan> Ola galera blz
<udk> dalvan: oi
<xispirito> olá
<xdoctor> dalvan: ola
<dalvan> Seguinte sou novo no Linux usei o Windows desque nasci
<dalvan> agora mudei para Linux
<xispirito> nossa 0.0
<xdoctor> dalvan: meus parabens
<dalvan> preciso de ajuda
<xdoctor> dalvan: eu ainda uso windows
<dalvan> Alguem pode me ajuda ou não ?
<xdoctor> dalvan: agora to na versao .7
<xispirito> diga do que se trata
<xdoctor> dalvan: fala sua duvida
<xdoctor> dalvan: se alguem souber vai te ajudar
<xdoctor> midia desconectada
<xdoctor> o tristeza
<dalvan> Seguinte
<xispirito> "eu uso windows desde que nasci", me lembrou neuromancer
<dalvan> Nao Consigo abilitar
<dalvan> Os efeitos do Ubuntu 11.10
<xdoctor> xispirito: ae me da esse livro de presente
<dalvan> k
<udk> dalvan: se escrever a frase inteira antes de dar enter, facilita MUITO a compreensao das palavras como frase :)
<dalvan> kk
<dalvan> blz
<dalvan> Mals
 * xdoctor diz me ajude tambem
<dalvan> Me ajude tambem !!!
<xispirito> dalvan, só tenho em pdf =(
<xispirito> que feio....
<xispirito> ops
<xispirito> xdoctor,
<dalvan> Mande pra mim então o PDF!
<xdoctor> to usando o vmware nao tempo switch e coloquei a maquina virtual em modo bridge. Mas aparece vmnet0 not running
<xispirito> 4shared tem
<xispirito> dalvan, qual modelo de sua placa gráfica?
<xdoctor> xispirito: vai me dar o livro de presente ?
<dalvan> Gforce 8600 gt
<xispirito> xdoctor, não tenho nem para mim
<xispirito> dalvan, já instalou o driver?
<xdoctor> xispirito: eu te mando de presente o do gabriel garcia marquez - cem anos de solidao
<xispirito> eu não quero ler isso
<xispirito> hauehu
<xdoctor> xispirito: e aquele lance de cavalo dado nao se olhas os dentes?
<xispirito> isso já virou troca =)
<xdoctor> xispirito: e a minha questao ? aquela alem do livro que tu me prometeu e nao quer cumprir com a promessa
<xispirito> eu não prometi nada
<xispirito> dalvan, e dae, instalou ou não o driver?
<dalvan> Eu fui em configuracao do sistema>drivers adicionais >Driver de acelaração de video nvidia(versão current)[recomendados]
<xispirito> ah sim
<xispirito> ótimo, depois disso, você deve reiniciar a sessão
<dalvan> Reiniciar o Pc ja Fiz esse procedimento
<xispirito> certo, e no login, você escolheu qual tipo de sessão?
<dalvan> 2d
<xispirito> ta explicado, você quer 3d e escolhe 2d o.0
<xispirito> dai não funciona =)
<dalvan> é que nao aparece 3d
<xispirito> aparece unity, não?
<dalvan> aparece Ubuntu e Ubuntu 2d
<xispirito> ok, escolha Ubuntu
<dalvan> pera aee
<dalvan> blz
<dalvan> ja loguei no ubuntu
<xispirito> e então, tem efeitos?
<dalvan> sem efeitos
<xispirito> bem...isso também depende de qual efeito vocẽ fala =)
<dalvan> eu li alguns tutoriais que me ensinaram a instalar o gerenciador de efeitos compiz alterei os efeitos como janelas gelatinosas e nao funionou !!
<xispirito> suspeitei desde o princípio
<dalvan> ?
<xispirito> tenta, para ver, abrir um terminal e digitar: compiz --replace
<dalvan> kra vc é um genio
<dalvan> quenem diz meu professor
<dalvan> que massssaasssssssss
<xispirito> um dia eu chego lá
<dalvan> kra quando vir pra mangueirinha te pago uma coca
<dalvan> ficou massa
<xispirito> lol
<dalvan> bem vou recaptular
<dalvan> depois que eu instalar o compiz eu tenho que digitar esse comando pra abilita-lo
<dalvan> ?
<xispirito> mais ou menos, porque quando reiniciar a sessão, voltará o que estava antes
<dalvan> humm
<xispirito> agora, você tem que setar o compiz como seu gerenciador de janelas
<xispirito> para ficar permanente
<xispirito> pessoal, vocês que usam ubuntu, tem alguma interface para fazer isso?
<dalvan> como eu seto pra ficar permanente
<xispirito> então, não lembro se tem uma maneira simples no ubuntu, em todo caso, você pode setar para o sistema executar este comando tão logo sua sessão inicie
<dalvan> humm no windows sei como fazer isso mas no ubuntu me caguei!!!!
<xdoctor> xispirito: voce nao usa ubuntu nao?
<xispirito> nas opções, tem lá, aplicativos de sessão, você pode adicionar lá este comando
<xispirito> xdoctor, não
<xdoctor> xispirito: qual distro?
<xispirito> xdoctor, no linux eu fico pulando de galho em galho, agora to usando arch
<xispirito> mas uso mesmo openbsd
<xdoctor> geek
<xispirito> =(
<dalvan> kra comeceii a usar a 1 semana este sistema, mas é muito massa
<xispirito> dalvan, é isso ae =)
<dalvan> Xispirito é possivel instalar Delphi 7 no Ubuntu?
<xispirito> já vi pessoas que dizem usar, mas nunca fiz
<xispirito> com wine acho que funcona dalvan
<xispirito> #funciona
<dalvan> humm
<xdoctor> dalvan: lazarus
<xdoctor> dalvan: fpc + lazarus
<xdoctor> tenta ae
<xispirito> xdoctor, programa é? e me chamando de geek ¬¬
<xdoctor> programo so a televisao de casa
<xdoctor> e o dvd
<xispirito> hauahuhu
<xdoctor> apesar que to morando num lance que nem isso tem
<xdoctor> :(
<xdoctor> xispirito: agora e minha vez
<xdoctor> uhu
<dalvan> Delphi é uma linguagem Facil de aprender
<xdoctor> \o/
<xispirito> heh
<dalvan> Meu professor de java falow que Delphi é ultrapassado
<dalvan> mas acho que é mais uma birra de programadores
<xdoctor> xispirito: se programa em C
<xdoctor> xispirito: perl ?
<xispirito> java e delphi
<xdoctor> xispirito: python ?
<dalvan> os de java falam mal de delphi e delphi de java assim sucessivamente
<xdoctor> ja usa printk
<xispirito> xdoctor, gosto de c e c++
<dalvan> eu nao entendo nada de java
<dalvan> eu reprovei na matéria
<xdoctor> xispirito: geek
<xispirito> huhuaehue
<dalvan> kkk
<xispirito> eu me divirto um monte com shell scripts
<xispirito> passa o tempo que é uma beleza
<xdoctor> usa aqueles lances de er
<xdoctor> com sed
<xdoctor> e talz
<xdoctor> geek
<xispirito> ah cara, shell é masa
<xispirito> #massa
<xdoctor> xispirito: lei o piazinho ?
<xdoctor> s/lei/leu
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> não
<xdoctor> po ia te perguntar se era bom
<xdoctor> dalvan: esta cursando o que ?
<xdoctor> engenharia ou ciencia ?
<dalvan> eu Analise e Desenvolvimento de Sistemas formei-me ano passado
<dalvan> Agora to fazendo Redes
<dalvan> mas a grana ta curta acho que $#$$U#$$#$
<udk> maldito hotel que nao tem nem uma secadora de roupa que preste, pqp
<udk> ainda bem que falta so 1 semana pra eu me mudar
<xdoctor> udk: coloca atras da geladeira, se for uma peca somente
<udk> e ainda custa um absurdo de caro
<xispirito> udk, contrata eu de freelancer, pra passar o dia todo tentando achar brachas de segurança nas redes de vocês
<udk> xdoctor: hahaha, eh hotel nao casa, e nao eh brasil
<xispirito> ia ser divertido
<xdoctor> geek mesmo
<udk> xispirito: eu nao contrato ninguem, mas se quiser, so colocar um /jobs na frente do site e ver o que tem disponivel
<udk> xdoctor: geladeira aqui eh embutida dentro do armario embaixo da pia
<udk> xdoctor: e nao eh uma peca so
<xdoctor> udk: putz
<xdoctor> ae tem jeito nao entao
<udk> e essa porcaria ainda custa 900 libras por semana
<udk> sim, da mais de 2500 reais por semana
<dalvan> no que trabalham UDK, Xdoctor, xispirito???
<xispirito> eu sou formatador de windows pirata no presentemomento
<xdoctor> eu sou do call center
<udk> dalvan: trabalho com redes e servidores :)
<xispirito> #presente momento
<xdoctor> tipo ligo pro cara
<udk> dalvan: grande porte
<xdoctor> pra dos beneficios que ele tem em adquirir um cartao de credito
<xispirito> deixa eu entrar, nmap, nemesis, metasplit e uns hsell scripts
<xispirito> deixa deixa deixa
<xdoctor> oloco
<xdoctor> xispirito: tem que pedir
<xispirito> sim \o/
<xdoctor> xispirito: ou ter QI
<dalvan> kra o xispirito é ...
<udk> xispirito: heh. parece piada :)
<dalvan> nmap???? testa p
<udk> xispirito: entrou la no /jobs?
<xispirito> udk, e foi
<xdoctor> dalvan: o xispirito e penetrator trendkill fashion
<xispirito> udk, não
<dalvan> Mass
<udk> xispirito: entao ninguem vai m
<udk> te
<udk> argh, cant type
<udk> ninguem vai te contratar
<dalvan> tha eu moro em cidade pequena
<udk> 23:42, dedos nao respondem mais hahaha
<xispirito> eu sei, to de zueira
<dalvan> penetrador=porno trendkill=matador fashion=visual
<dalvan> juntando tudo nao entendi nada
<xispirito> 0.0
<udk> ugh
<dalvan> nem espliquem sou leigo
<xispirito> dalvan, é besteira, não vai atrás do xdoctor
<udk> dalvan: heh, mas se fosse "as matadoras do funk" juntava esses 3 e vc entendia
<dalvan> kkkk
<udk> dalvan: so pq eh um cara vc nao entende? que preconceito e esse? hahaha
<xispirito> deixa eu comprar minha van reta que vocês vao ver
<xispirito> #preta
<udk> xispirito: estilo garotas da van?
<dalvan> kkkk
<xispirito> haeahu
<xispirito> com antena em cima e tudo
<xispirito> sim \o/
<udk> heh
<xdoctor> xispirito: ta assistindo takedown II
<xispirito> xdoctor, não
<xispirito> nem conheço
<dalvan> kra compra aquela do filme "Dias Incriveis"
<xdoctor> xispirito: pode falar que voce assistiu
<xispirito> mas eu não assisti o.0
<xdoctor> 0.o
<xdoctor> mas ae so consertando um lance
<xdoctor> nade de ir atras do xdoctor nao
<dalvan> vcs são de que local do globo???
<xispirito> eu moro no litoral norte do rio grande do sul
<xdoctor> eu moro no interior do brasil
<xdoctor> xispirito: se voce for chamado me contrata para ser seu auxiliar
<xispirito> xdoctor, contrato
<xdoctor> ae
<xdoctor> isso ae
<xdoctor> agora sim
<xispirito> você será o homem planilha
<dalvan> eu posso ser o auxiliar do xdoctor???
<xispirito> eu odeio planilha
<xdoctor> ta tranquilo
<xdoctor> desde que o salario seja bom
<xispirito> dai não sei dizer
<xdoctor> e eu trabalhe das oito as onze e das 13:00 as 17:00
<udk> dalvan: sou do interior de SP, morando em Londres
<xispirito> tem que ver o meu primeiro
<xdoctor> e nao trabalho no sabado e nem domingo
<xdoctor> ta fechado
<dalvan> noss Vidão
<xdoctor> xispirito: rapaz pensa no udk pagando 900 pilas por semana
<xispirito> xdoctor, sábado e domingo que é proveitoso
<xispirito> e feriados
<xdoctor> xispirito: entao nao quero
<xispirito> huhuaahu
<xdoctor> so trabalho se nao precisar trabalhar no sabado e domingo
<udk> xdoctor: 900 LIBRAS por semana :(
<xdoctor> udk: e para nao deixar ele com muita vontade
<xdoctor> por isso falei pilas
<xispirito> eu não quero um salário
<xispirito> eu quero ser pago por trabalho
<xdoctor> humm
<xdoctor> consultor
<xdoctor> ui
<xispirito> =)
<xdoctor> geek^10
<xdoctor> tipo o wietse
<xispirito> quem é esse?
<xdoctor> nao sei
<xdoctor> me veio na mente
<xispirito> o.0
<xdoctor> esse nome
<dalvan> kra eu vi um efeitozinho massa de Fogo sei la no compiz meu nao aparece por que será?
<xdoctor> xispirito: e outro detalhe importantissimo se fosse trabalhar com seu auxiliar
<xdoctor> xispirito: nao atenderia chamadas fora do horario de trabalho nao
<udk> bleh. me ferrei :(
<udk> fui encriptar meu telefone, deu zica e tive que formatar
<xispirito> xdoctor, heh, você teria de saber escrever bem e interpretar certos dados
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-08
<xdoctor> xispirito: sendo legivel
<xispirito> interpretar minhas anotações e escrever um case book
<xispirito> tá ferrado 0.0
<xdoctor> xispirito: mas eu vou precisar disso tudo? Pensei que voce fosse so falar poe la na planilha
<xispirito> tem que documentar
<xispirito> é chato
<xdoctor> isso ta cansativo
<xdoctor> xispirito: os logs do sistema vao documentar
<xdoctor> hehehe
<xdoctor> :)
<xdoctor> as 10:00 o user xispirito logou no sistema
<xispirito> e você vai le-los, interpretá-los, e escrever de uma maneira que o CEO da empresa leia e diga: "sim, entendi"
<xdoctor> fez um ftp para ftp.toolz.uk
<xdoctor> baixou o toolsecs.tar.gz
<xdoctor> xispirito: CEO gostam de coisas bonitas
<xdoctor> claras
<xdoctor> do tipo
<xispirito> em, tal data, hora, link, servidor, destino, origem bla bla bla
<xdoctor> cara se tu fizer assim vai ter uma economia de $$ alem de nao ter a imagem da sua empresa manchada
<xispirito> é por ae
<xdoctor> xispirito: ae no final a gente usa a palavra ROI
<xdoctor> ae e so ir pro abraco
<xispirito> é isso ae =)
<xdoctor> xispirito: esse negocio parece meio cansativo
<xdoctor> xispirito: precisa disso tudo mesmo?
<xdoctor> xispirito: nao era mais facil dizer pro cara que ele tem uma vulnerabilidade que pode ser explorada de tal forma e que e necessario ele realizar tais procedimentos para deixar o sistema seguro nao?
<xispirito> podia ser fácil assim
<xispirito> mas dai depois de amanhã ia surgir outra e ele não saberia como agir
<xispirito> ele tem que entender o porque aconteçe =)
<xispirito> vou sair
<dalvan> o que é simple-ccsm??
<xispirito> falo
<xdoctor> xispirito: flw
<megalinux> ola
<Razec> nao deu tempo de responder o o ola.. =)
<pLp> Quem é do Sul?
<pLp> o/
<Razec> pLp, infelizmente nao sei dizer...
<pLp> hahah relaxa
<Barna> tinha o andre! mas.......
<Razec> =)
<Monarquista> Barna:
<Razec> =\
<Barna> boa noite Monarquista
<pLp> :/
<valdergallo> eu era de Curitiba
<valdergallo> agora estou em São Paulo
<pLp> Vocês são tudo SysAdmin...
<pLp> ?
<pLp> Aliás, com que vocês trabalham?
<Barna> sou fotografo e gerente de um centro cultural/casa noturna
<Barna> e vc?
<pLp> Estudante, mas desenvolvo tweaks para Linux (somethimes)
<pLp> * sometimes
<pLp> dd demorando muito...
<pLp> Fotografia é maneiro, tem Flickr, ou algo do tipo?
<Barna> nops, tenho muitos GB de fotos, flicker só com conta paga!
<Barna> to montando um site pra postar as fotos!
<Barna> vou jantar, ja volto!
<Doomtron> Boa noite
<Barna> bom dia a todos! T+
<Celso> bom dia
<[1]paladin> bom dia
<Katador> bom dia pesoal
<Katador> alguem pra me ajudar?
<Katador> preciso configurar uma impressora, que esta conecta a uma maquina win xp. isso pela rede wireless
<Katador> alguem me ajuda?
<dalvan> oLA GALERA BLZ
<dalvan> ?
<Katador> rogers_talon:  ta ae?
<rogers_talon> Katador: oi
<Katador> tais ocupado mano?
<Katador> to apanhando aqui pra configura impressora
<Katador> que ta no win xp
<rogers_talon> qual impressora?
<Katador> broptherD
<Katador> brotherD
<rogers_talon> eita...rsssss
<Katador> hauhauahau
<Katador> minha maquina nao esta achando ela na rede
<Katador> alias, parece que nao esta se conectando na rede
<rogers_talon> pinga a rede p/ver se esta ok
<Katador> qual comando?
<Katador> so leigo em linux ainda....
<Katador> principalmente em redes
<Katador> ahuaha
<rogers_talon> verifique o ip que esta no xp, ai no prompt da um ping <ip do xp>
<Katador> a sim
<rogers_talon> ex ping 192.168.1.10
<Katador> deu certo
<Katador> fica pingando
<Katador> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.100: icmp_req=1 ttl=128 time=109 ms
<Katador> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.100: icmp_req=2 ttl=128 time=4.34 ms
<rogers_talon> blz, compartilhou a impressora no xp?
<Katador> sim
<Katador> varias maquinas com win
<Katador> tao usando ela
<rogers_talon> abra o nautilus e digite smb:// <enter>
<Katador> ta
<dalvan> galera o que significa isso O pacote simple-ccsm não está disponível mas esta referenciado por outro pacote.
<dalvan> qual é o outro pacote???
<EduardeCalibal> dalvan, em algum lugar nos seus repositórios algum pacote faz referência a ele, isso atesta que ele já existiu mas que pode não existir mais.
<dalvan> obrigado Eduardecalibal
<dalvan> Eu baixei o Instalador dele Simple-ccsm-0.7.8
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém já pegou uma imagem de DVD que ao invés de video_ts e audio_ts tem dentro pastas como DATA, IOPFILES e arquivo system.cnf?
<EduardeCalibal> É um software proprietário dalvan?
<dalvan> acho que nao é proprientario
<EduardeCalibal> Achei esse pacote no suse...
<EduardeCalibal> E outras referências.
<EduardeCalibal> Compiz?
<dalvan> onde acho outras referencias sou novo em linux 1 semana?
<dalvan> eu instale esse pacote compiz ja
<dalvan> mas nao abilita alguns efeitos
<EduardeCalibal> Esse pacote que quer é parte do compiz?
<EduardeCalibal> Achei material mas esta em inglês, se não se importa...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<dalvan> acho que sim pois procurei em alguns foruns que diziam que precisa desse tal de simple-ccsm
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço aqui...  Fui.  AFK
<rogers_talon> dalvan: o simple-ccsm não esta mais disponivel nos repositorios do ubuntu, somente o compizconfig-settings-manager
<dalvan> humm
<dalvan> mas esse compiz config settings menger no meu aqui nao aparece a opção queimar
<dalvan> por que será
<rogers_talon> deixa eu verificar aqui
<rogers_talon> dalvan: instala o compiz-plugins-extra
<dalvan> pera aee vou instalar pra ve se da liga
<dalvan> pra instalar é sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra???
<dalvan> plugins-extra ja é a versão mais nova
<dalvan> !!!!
<rogers_talon> brow, eu nunca usei esta opção....mas no meu apareceu fire
<dalvan> aqui só aparece curver fold,horizontal folds, dream, glide2, glide1, fade, magic lamp, magic lamp wavy, zoon, wave, sidekick
<rogers_talon> dalvan: da uma olhada, ve se lhe ajuda http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=88448.0
<dalvan> rogers_talon :E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<dalvan> o que significa?
<rogers_talon> dalvan: vc deve estar rodando um dpkg....entre no prompt e digite ps -e | grep dpkg
<rogers_talon> ou um apt ps -e | grep apt
<dalvan> sempre mandam instalar o plugin extra mas 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 6 não atualizados.
<dalvan> altas neuroze
<rogers_talon> dalvan: sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra
<dalvan> sim ja executei esta instalação
<dalvan> mas  0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 6 não atualizados.
<rogers_talon> dalvan: de um sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rogers_talon> tem 6 pacotes não atualizados
<dalvan> tha blz
<dalvan> processo efetuado com sucesso vou ver se abilitou la
<rogers_talon> blz
<dalvan> Now
<dalvan> sem sucesso
<dalvan> nao abilitado
<dalvan> rogers_talon pera aeee vou tentar reiniciar o meu sistema oP
<dalvan> blz
<udk> ae
<sebuba> Alguém está tendo problemas com IO no ubuntu novo ?
<chester> Galera seguinte Duvida frequente se alguem poder me ajudar !!!!!"Como abilito os Efeitos do compiz"!!!por que la no Gerenciade de condiguração CompizConfig> efeitos>animations . os efeitos que tenho são o padrão como Curved fold, fade, magic lmap wave, horizontal folds, glide1, magic lmpa wavy, zoom , dream, glide2, sidekick
<chester> *Ninguel*?
<megalinux> boa tarde
<moskvat> alguem tem o site de exibição das fibras oticas no brasil
<moskvat> com links acima de 1 gb
<Katador> boa tarde povo
<Katador> alguem consegue imprimi pela rede usando ubuntu 11.10?
<Katador> impressorata no win xp e nao to conseguindo imprimir
<Katador> esquece pessoal
<Katador> consegui
<Katador> so falta o driver
<Katador> hehehe
<vitorlobo> alguém ai já fez a prova da LPIC 101 e 102 ou pretende fazer?
<chester> Ola galera boa tarde
<chester> algem sabe me dizer como instalar o netbeens java NO Ubuntu ?
<pereba> Alguém tem coragem: www.companha.com.br/geral/Promocao/Detalhe/29
<PaiMei> pereba: pq coragem?
<pereba> não achou nada estranho?
<xdoctor> pereba: ta meio caro
<pereba> bingo! você é bom observador.
<xdoctor> pereba: compra dois, se chegar voce me manda um que apos chegar aqui em casa eu deposito o dinheiro na sua conta.
<pereba> Faz o seguinte, compra você dois, quando chegar, tu me manda um e eu pago os dois. Vai levar um de graça!
<xdoctor> pereba: tenha cartao de credito nao, e muito menos dinheiro
<pereba> pega empréstimo! vai perder nada
<xdoctor> pereba: vou deixar na primeira proposta que lhe fiz
<pereba> então vai ficar sem notebook novo para substituir seu 286 monocromatico
<xdoctor> tela verde
<xdoctor> cara
<xdoctor> nem precisa configurar aquele lance de bash colorido nao
<pereba> hmm esqueci como chama esse tipo de tela, preta e letras verdes
<pereba> PaiMei: entra na jogada e pede 3 unidades, chegando ai, tu envia uma pra mim e outra pro xdoctor e fica com um. Manda a conta e eu pago tudo!
<PaiMei> beleza
<PaiMei> podexá !
<xdoctor> PaiMei: chegado ai tu manda pra ca que pa pum dinheiro cai na tua conta
<xdoctor> como 1+1=3
<xdoctor> pereba: liga pra esse cara Tel: 11-3589-8712 e pergunta se ele compraria na empresa companha
<xdoctor> ae se ele comprar e so o PaiMei comprar
<pereba> tô sem créditos no celular
<pereba> http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&q=Ibej%C3%AD+Com%C3%A9rcio&meta=
<pereba> capaz de chegar um saco de balas no lugar do note
<udk> ae
<chester> xdoctor: como instalo tar.gz
<chester> ?
<pgtk> olá
<chester> pgtk:oĺa blz
<chester> ?
<mactimes> chester Já tens build-essential instalado no teu sistema?
<chester> nao tenho nao
<mactimes> chester Tua conexão com a Internet presta?
<chester> opa
<mactimes> chester Digo, é rápida?
<chester> 5mb
<mactimes> chester Perfeito.
<mactimes> chester Execute o que vou colocar na próxima linha, numa linha só.  Se quiser, copie e cole no terminal
<chester> tenho que instalar o plugin java para firefox
<mactimes> chester sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mactimes> chester Um problema de cada vez ou acabamos não resolvendo nada.
<chester> pronto e aee
<chester> ??
<mactimes> chester Sabe usar o terminal?
<mactimes> chester Comandos básicos?
<chester> tipo ls, sudo, istall apt-get, cd, clear,
<chester> bem básicos mesmo
<mactimes> Ok
<mactimes> Perfeito.  Só queria saber se ia ter de explicar estrutura de diretório, se você ficaria perdido ou se posso partir para a solução do teu problema mesmo.
<mactimes> Vamos lá.
<mactimes> No terminal, acessa o diretório onde se encontra o seu arquivo .tar.gz
<chester> pera aee
<chester> me interessou a extrutura de diretorio
<chester> é muito diferente do windows
<mactimes> "estrutura"
<mactimes> Não, não é.
<mactimes> Só o sistema de arquivos muda.
<chester> não é??
<chester> humm
<chester> tipo no meu nao aparece o disco C:
<mactimes> Bem, se está falando da estrutura do sistema, sim.
<mactimes> Mas a forma de operar, não.
<chester> como posso encontralo
<chester> ?
<mactimes> cd --> change directory
<mactimes> Vai mudar de diretório de qualquer forma, tal qual no Windows.
<chester> humm
<chester> entendi
<chester> tha blz vou fazer o que me pede
<mactimes> Bem, sabe onde se encontra seu arquivo .tar.gz?  O tal que você quer instalar?
<chester> mada ver
<chester> sei sim na pasta download do firefox
<mactimes> Então, cd <caminho do seu diretório de download do firefox>
<chester> blz
<chester> ja achei
<mactimes> Provavelmente: cd ~/Downloads
<chester> ls cd Downlaod
<chester> sim
<mactimes> ls??
<mactimes> cd Download.
<mactimes> Só.
<mactimes> pwd <enter>
<mactimes> Retorna /home/<seu_usuario>/Downloads
<mactimes> ?
<chester> viu o que fez no meu sistema o codigo que postou ???
<chester> só pra eu intender um poco mais
<chester> de código
<mactimes> Hã?
<chester> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install build-essential????
<mactimes> Hummm.
<mactimes> Lá vai.
<mactimes> apt-get é o gerenciador de pacotes padrão das distribuições baseadas no Debian (que é o caso do Ubuntu).
<mactimes> Isto NÃO quer dizer que Ubuntu == Debian.
<mactimes> Muitas coisas são diferentes.
<mactimes> Mas a base da distribuição é a mesma.
<mactimes> Explicando a linha de comando (e senta que lá vem a história, porque a explicação será um pouco comprida).
<mactimes> && serve para encadear comandos da seguinte forma.
<chester> nao fugindo do foco pode explicar mas vc é programador né???
<mactimes> <comando1> && execute <comando2> se <comando1> retornar com status de sucesso (ou seja, não houve qualquer erro/warning/problema na execução de <comando1> && execute <comando3> se <comando2> executou com status de sucesso (blah, blah, blah) e assim por diante.
<mactimes> Também sou programador, dentre outras coisas.
<chester> java???
<mactimes> Continuando.  Ficou claro para que serve o "&&"?
<chester> sim é como se fosse um If em delphi
<mactimes> Podemos tratar de uma coisa de cada vez?
<mactimes> Bem.
<chester> tha em 40% a instalação do teu codigo postado
<mactimes> sudo --> Super User DO --> traduzindo --> Faça como Super User (Super user é uma das formas de se referenciar ao usuário root em sistemas *nix)
<chester> hummm
<chester> como se fosse controle total?
<mactimes> Salvo nos casos em que tenha alterado as permissões dos arquivos (o que não é NADA recomendável), precisa de permissões administrativas para executar tarefas de manutenção do sistema (instalar e remover pacotes fazem parte da manutenção do teu sistema).
<mactimes> Sim.
<mactimes> root = I am God.  If I'm wrong, do it anyway!
<mactimes> Então, agora, explicando a linha inteira.
<xdoctor> chester: tar zxvf
<mactimes> O parâmetro update do gerenciador de pacotes (apt-get) atualiza teu cache local de pacotes - os pacotes ou "programas", como queira) - disponíveis nos repositórios configurador no teu sistema.
<xdoctor> chester: mas acho que tem que compilar e etc etc etc
<xdoctor> Celso: boa noite
<xdoctor> udk: ola
<Celso> xdoctor
<Celso> fala omi
<mactimes> O parâmetro dist-upgrade atualiza teus pacotes, efetivamente, substituindo os pacotes "defasados" do teu sistema pelas versões novas que encontram-se nos repositórios na Internet.
<xdoctor> oloco
<xdoctor> por isso prefiro o next next next
<xdoctor> hihihih
<xdoctor> Celso: ae
<chester> esses repositorios que vc tanto fala são servidores com os arquivos??
<xdoctor> Celso: novidades ?
<mactimes> Sim.
<xdoctor> Celso: muito trabalhos ?
<chester> quem disponibiliza esses servidores????
<Celso> xdoctor: sim
<Celso> vou pegar a janta
<Celso> ja volto
<mactimes> O parâmetro autoremove --purge divide-se em duas parte:  autoremove remove automaticamente os pacotes que estão marcados como dependências para outros pacotes que já foram removidos do teu sistema.  A opção --purge significa "remova as configurações deixadas para trás por eles também, tenho certeza que não as quero e não vou reinstalar e se precisar reinstalar, eu configuro novamente".
<xdoctor> Celso: vai la
<xdoctor> Celso: boa janta
<mactimes> E por fim, o parâmetro clean significa: limpe o cache local de pacotes baixados para o meu sistema, pra liberar espaço em disco com pacotes que foram baixados.
<xdoctor> cade o xispirata
<xdoctor> ia perguntar ele uns lances
<mactimes> Então, linha inteira que lhe passei, significa, exatamente:
<udk> xdoctor: beleza?
<xdoctor> udk: beleza
<mactimes> Execute como super usuário o gerenciador de pacotes e faça com que ele atualize minha lista local de pacotes disponíveis no repositório.  Se isto funcionar, sem erros, execute como super usuário o gerenciador de pacotes e atualize os meus pacotes (softwares) com as versões novas que encontram-se nos repositórios, se isto executar corretamente e sem erros, execute como super usuário o gerenciador de pacotes e remova os pacotes desneces
<mactimes> sários do meu sistema, incluindo suas configurações, e se isto correr bem tambémm, execute como super usuário o gerenciador de pacotes e faça-o limpar as cópias locais dos pacotes que já baixei.
<mactimes> chester Ficou claro?
<xdoctor> udk: conta as news ae
<chester> to lendo pera aeee
<mactimes> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get clean
<udk> autoremove? medo
<chester> blz
<xdoctor> chester: se restar duvidas um bom material de leitura (se tiver interesse claro) e o guia foca linux
<mactimes> Aí está a referência para você não ter de voltar no channel scroll.
<mactimes> udk Qual o problema em se remover pacotes marcados como dependências para outros pacotes?
<udk> mactimes: nao to julgando o que o negocio faz, so o nome hahaha
<mactimes> udk Hummm.
<chester> ja baixou todos os pacotes tha descompactando e substituindo
<chester> ...
<mactimes> chester Perfeito.
<mactimes> Uma vez finalizado, vou pedir que reinicie teu computador, não sei se está atualizando teu kernel, e é bom que para os passos seguintes já esteja rodando a última versão, já que é ela que utilizará com o pacote novo.
<chester> Esta configurando
<mactimes> Ok.  Me avise uma vez que o prompt esteja novamente disponível para você.
<mactimes> I.e.: usuario@host:~$_
<mactimes> chester Se terminou, reinicia e volta aqui para continuarmos.
<chester> REINICIANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mactimes> chester Godspeed
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto, licensed, Ursinha: Ping.  Long time no see.
<mactimes> s/see/talk/
<licensed> mactimes, opa =D
<mactimes> licensed Certinho. ;-)
<mactimes> ?
<licensed> mactimes, han han =D final de semestre na faculdade sux
<mactimes> licensed Work, work... |(^_^)|
<mactimes> chester Welcome back, Mr. Anderson.  Follow the white rabbit.
<mactimes> chester Pronto?
<chester> wlcome e rabbit foi unica coisa que entendi
<chester> pronto sim
<mactimes> chester Terminal:
<chester> ja la
<mactimes> chester history | grep -ie apt-get
<mactimes> Qual número retorna?
<mactimes> Só a última.
<mactimes> Err., digo, penúltima.
<chester> tha processando ainda a fonte
<mactimes> Aparece um número no começo da penúltima linha antes do comando.
<chester> grep -ie apt-get  =('Não fez nada apenas processando !!!')
<mactimes> chester Observe a linha de comando inteira.
<mactimes> chester Não deve desprezar qualquer sinal.
<mactimes> chester A linha de comando que lhe passei é: "history | grep -ie apt-get"
<chester> a penultima linha
<chester> 59
<Celso> xdoctor: matei quem estava me matando
<mactimes> chester Qual a última linha que aparece iniciando por "sudo apt-get..."
<mactimes> ?
<xdoctor> Celso: entao agora ta mais tranquilo
<mactimes> chester  Qual o número dela?
<chester> 57
<mactimes> chester Mais uma dica pra você.
<mactimes> chester Pode re-executar uma linha de comando que esteja no histórico assim.
<mactimes> chester Digite APENAS isto no terminal e dê enter: !57
<mactimes> chester apenas para ficar claro: !57 (Exclamação 57, sem espaço!)
<chester> ja executei
<mactimes> Concluiu?
<chester> deu certo
<mactimes> Perfeito.
<mactimes> cd ~/Downloads
<mactimes> pwd <enter>
<mactimes> Deve retornar "/home/seu_usuario/Downloads"
<chester> blz ja visualizei o arquivo
<mactimes> Confere?
<mactimes> Ok
<chester> sim ja vizualizei
<mactimes> chester mkdir extracted
<chester> sim ja apareceu agora um extacted
<mactimes> tar -zxvf nome-do-arquivo.tar.gz -C extracted/
<mactimes> chester O quê, exatamente, é o pacote que você quer instalar?
<chester> o java
<chester> plugin
<mactimes> chester Por quê não instala do repositório?
<chester> nao encontrei ele
<chester> nao sei o nome!!
<chester> sudo apt-get install "qual o nome do pacote do repositorio?"
<chester> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk este seria o Java mesmo para aplicações e não para o firefox
<mactimes> chester Quando quiser procurar um pacote, faça assim:
<mactimes> chester apt-cache search palavra-chave
<mactimes> chester Por exemplo: apt-cache search java
<mactimes> chester Se quiser filtrar: apt-cache search java | grep -ie plugin
<mactimes> chester Execute ambos e observe a diferença.
<mactimes> chester sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<mactimes> chester Resolve seu problema sem muito trabalho.
<chester> to copiando os codigos no bloco de notas pera aee
<chester> apt-cache search java //pesquisa pacotes java
<chester> apt-cache search java |grep -ie filtra procurar de pacotes
<mactimes> chester Vou explicar o "|"
<mactimes> chester comando1 | comando2
<mactimes> chester Execute o comando1 e utilize a saída dele como entrada no comando2
<chester> pra que serve o grep -ie então ??
<mactimes> chester Deve ter notado que apt-cache search é para buscar pacotes na tua cópia local (cache) dos nomes dos pacotes disponíveis, certo?
<chester> sim
<mactimes> chester Só que isto te dá uma lista enorme.
<chester> sim
<chester> verdade
<mactimes> chester O grep é um comando para filtrar texto.
<chester> e -ie ???? para internet ??
<mactimes> A opção "-i" é para "case Insensitive" ou seja, ignora se é maiúsculo ou minúsculo, tanto faz, apenas busca o texto.
<chester> humm
<mactimes> A opção "-e" é para buscar utilizando expressões regulares.
<chester> vou escrever tudo no bloco de notas pera aee
<mactimes> O grep te permite unir as opções (não são todos os comandos que permitem, verifique sempre a página manual do comando que quer aprender).
<mactimes> Então, grep -i -e == grep -ie
<mactimes> O comando grep que lhe passei, funciona assim: grep -ie <expressão> <arquivo>
<mactimes> Como redirecionamos a saída do apt-cache search java para o grep, com o "|", então, a saída do apt-cache entra no lugar de <arquivo>
<mactimes> Vou te dar um exemplo bem simples.
<chester> entendi agora
<mactimes> Abre o gedit, escreve uma palavra diferente em cada linha.
<mactimes> E faz o seguinte:
<mactimes> grep -ie <parte_de_uma_das_palavras> <nome_do_arquivo_que_criou_no_gedit>
<chester> ele vai filtrar as palavras
<mactimes> Exatamente.
<chester> entendi vou anotar
<mactimes> chester man grep
<mactimes> chester "q" para sair.
<chester> o i significa  Insensitive  e o E???
<mactimes> chester Expressão regular.
<mactimes> chester Te permite utilizar expressões regulares na busca.
<mactimes> chester Por exemplo.
<chester> expressão regulares são?
<mactimes> chester Se quiser buscar duas palavras consecutivas separadas por espaço:
<mactimes> chester grep -ie palavra1\ palavra2
<chester> hum entendi
<chester> se eu quisesse digitar no final tipo -i -e funcionaria igual??
<mactimes> chester Sim.
<mactimes> -i -e, o grep permite juntar as opções em -ie
<mactimes> Cuidado, porque não são todos os comandos/pacotes/softwares que te permitem fazer isto.
<chester> viu
<mactimes> A maioria permite, mas há excessões.  É sempre bom verificar.
<chester> vamos supor que eu tenha um arquivo . tar.bz2 Como eu instalaria ele
<mactimes> chester Por exemplo, se quiser buscar uma palavra exatamente no final da linha, pode fazer: grep -ie palavra$ arquivo
<chester> pois a pasta que vc mandou eu criar la no termeinal de extracted
<chester> vc tem a intenção de jogar os arguivos da pasta .tar.bz2 para dentro dela estou certo??
<mactimes> chester Só o fiz criar um diretório extracted para não bagunçar teu diretório ~/Downloads
<chester> sim eu posso então extrair manualmente para facilitar ou nao ??
<mactimes> .tar.bz2 == talball (arquivo tar), comprimido com bzip2
<mactimes> chester Sim, até pode.
<mactimes> chester Mas no terminal faz isto mais rápido.
<chester> humm
<mactimes> Instalou o plugin do java conforme te passei?
<chester> sim
<mactimes> Se o fez, não precisa mais compilar o pacote.
<chester> humm
<chester> mas precisava aprender instalar .tar.bz2 para futuramente nao te encher
<udk> nossa
<udk> chester: ler a documentacao e um bom comeco pra quem quer fazer coisas avancadas
<mactimes> chester Geralmente, arquivos .tar.alguma_coisa são o pacotes para você compilar.
<udk> chester: podia comecar por la, pra nao "encher" ninguem
<mactimes> chester bz2, são comprimidos com bzip2.  Pode descomprimí-los com bunzip2 <arquivo>
<mactimes> Vai te gerar o mesmo arquivo, sem o bz2 no final.
<chester> ja descomprimi
<chester> pera aee
<mactimes> .tar.gz são comprimidos com gzip.
<mactimes> Pode descomprimí-los com gunzip <nome_do_arquivo>
<chester> pegei a linha de raciocinio
<chester> tem la um monte de arquivos
<mactimes> Também vai gerar um arquivo.tar no final.
<xdoctor> udk: o cara te entendeu nao
<mactimes> Sim.
<xdoctor> hehehe
<chester> um em expecifico esta em verde este que preciso compilar
<chester> ??
<udk> xdoctor: hehehe
<mactimes> chester Não.
<chester> dorga
<chester> ++droga
<mactimes> chester Calma.
<udk> chester: se ta verde, espera que amadurece
<chester> pare udk to quase me matando !!
<udk> chester: se voce so sabe a "cor" do arquivo, nao o que ele eh, como quer saber o que fazer com ele?
<mactimes> chester Depois que baixa um pacote, você _geralmente_ só vai descompactar e extrair uma vez.
<chester> humm extenção .py
<mactimes> chester É de praxe chaver um arquivo README dentro do diretório onde extraiu.
<chester> o pior é que nao tem o tal de readme
<mactimes> chester Costuma conter informações a respeito de licença, instruções para instalação, etc.
<chester> sim pesquisei uns tutors na inte...
<chester> sobre instalação só que neste nao tinha o readme
<udk> tutorial-receita-de-bolo nao e documentacao :)
<mactimes> chester Verifica se não tem um README.  Note que em sistemas *nix, maiúsculas e minúsculas fazem a diferença.
<mactimes> chester less README dentro do diretório.
<mactimes> chester Costuma haver um INSTALL ou algo do tipo também.
<mactimes> chester ls -l
<chester> install tem sim
<xdoctor> udk: tenho que dar os parabens ao mactimes
<mactimes> chester Então.
<chester> eu dei um ls pra ver o nome dels
<xdoctor> ate agora foi entao um dos melhores suporte por irc que ja vi
<mactimes> chester Isso.  ls - l faz o mesmo que o ls.  Só que lista de forma "longa".
<mactimes> chester Forma "longa" quer dizer, te mostra os atributos do arquivo, permissões, etc.
<mactimes> chester man ls <enter> te mostra todas as opções do ls.  "q" pra sair do manual.
<mactimes> chester Quase tudo o que você quiser utilizar, quase todos os comandos terão uma página manual.
<chester> # make install
<chester> Default prefix is '/usr/local', you can change it with PREFIX option:
<chester> # make PREFIX=/usr install
<chester> Also, you can change destination directory of installatino tree with DESTDIR option:
<chester> # make DESTDIR=/tmp install
<chester> Finally, you can put the two:
<mactimes> chester man <comando>, é seu amigo. =)
<chester> # make DESTDIR=/tmp PREFIX=/usr install
<chester> Any problem or bug, please, email to:
<mactimes> chester Ei, ei, ei.
<chester> Sergio Jovani <lesergi@gmail.com>
<chester> dentro do innstall
<mactimes> chester Calma.
<mactimes> chester Não sai colando aqui pra não floodar o canal.
<chester> blz
<chester> now problem
<mactimes> chester http://www.pastebin.com
<udk> now? agora?
<mactimes> chester Sempre que precisar colar alguma coisa, cola lá, envia e manda apenas o link para o paste aqui.
<mactimes> chester Claro, desnecessário se for APENAS uma ou duas linhas.
<mactimes> chester Estourando, três.
<chester> humm entendi
<chester> da pau no troço
<chester> blz
<mactimes> chester Um instante que vou testar uma linha de comando aqui para lhe enviar.
<mactimes> chester find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -executable > lista_de_arquivos && gedit lista_de_arquivos
<mactimes> chester Copia esta linha, executa dentro do diretório e me diz, no gedit quantas linhas aparecem.
<udk> mactimes: nao era mais facil um |wc -l se eh pra dizer quantas linhas tem?
<udk> lol
<mactimes> udk Não, porque já pedirei a ele para colar no pastebin.com caso haja mais de uma.
<mactimes> lol
<chester> ./flash.py
<mactimes> chester Apenas esta?
<chester> sim
<mactimes> chester Arquivos .py são scripts python.
<mactimes> chester Precisa do interpretador para executá-lo.
<chester> eu falei la em cima que tinha que executar esse que tava em verde e o kra riu de mim
<mactimes> chester Execute isto: sudo apt-get install python3.1
<udk> mactimes: | tee arquivo | wc -l | grep -qv "^\ *1$" && cat arquivo   nesse caso
<mactimes> chester Acostume-se  haverá sempre pessoas mais dispostas a criticar do que ajudar, efetivamente.
<chester> blz entendo
<mactimes> udk Muito grato.  Mas acho desnecessário passar uma linha de comandos complexa para um iniciante.
<xdoctor> isso tudo ae e pra que ?
<udk> mactimes: ja que vc ta mandando ele colar comando sem entender o que faz mesmo, que diferenca faz?
<xdoctor> pensei que no ubuntu as coisas fossem mais faceis
<mactimes> udk Mesmo?  Acho que não está acompanhando o canal, está?
<xdoctor> Celso: ae ta vendo ae
<chester> instalar o flash pra mim conseguir terminar de fazer a pagina de internet de uma dupla certaneja amiga minha
<xdoctor> Celso: altos comandos ninjas
<chester> www.neivoeneivinha.xpg.com.br
<chester> veja la udk
<chester> fiz gratis
<mactimes> ChanServ Cara, vou te passar o comando, mas você pode instalar o flash a partir do repositório também.
<mactimes> chester  Cara, vou te passar o comando, mas você pode instalar o flash a partir do repositório também.
<chester> humm
<udk> chester: spam nao e apreciado aqui :)
<chester> nao é spam o xpg é um servidor freee então ele tem patrocinio nas paginas
<mactimes> chester Prefira sempre instalar a partir do repositório oficial, porque já são versões "teoricamente" testadas e funcionando bem.
<udk> chester: voce fez spam me mandar enderecos que nao pedi e pedir pra visitar
<chester> ha entendi desculpa então
<mactimes> chester Concluiu a instalação do python?
<chester> nao tem candidato para instalação
<mactimes> chester sudo apt-get install python3
<chester> blz ja
<chester> $ sudo python flash.py
<chester> esse ai instala?/
<mactimes> chester Ok.  NÃO faça isto, instale a partir do repositório, mas agora, bastaria executar "sudo ./flash.py", já que o script já está com o atributo executável definido, ou informar o script para o interpretador, sudo python flash.py.
<mactimes> chester Isto mesmo.
<mactimes> chester Mas não instala assim.
<mactimes> chester Instala a versão do repositório ou baixa o .deb para Ubuntu em http://www.adobe.com/downloads
<xdoctor> mactimes: o apt-get tem interface grafica ?
<chester> essa versão sera que é cs5
<xdoctor> ou nao tinha no ubuntu um tela para escolher os softwares ? Tem mais isso nao ?
<udk> LOLOL
<mactimes> xdoctor Até onde eu sei, o apt-get em si não tem.  Há, sim, manipuladores gráficos (front-ends) que utilizam-no como back-end.
<mactimes> xdoctor Como o camarada está afim de aprender comandos, o que já me informou em PVT, estamos fazendo pelo terminal mesmo.
<xdoctor> mactimes: entao possui front-ends
<mactimes> xdoctor Não foi sua indagação.
<xdoctor> ?
<mactimes> xdoctor <xdoctor> mactimes: o apt-get tem interface grafica ?  Resposta: Não. O apt-get, enquanto pacote, não possui interface gráfica.
<xdoctor> mactimes: mas foi minha indagacao, apenas nao a fiz usando uma terminologia tao culta quanto a sua
<udk> chester: vc quer o flash *player* ou a suite de desenvolvimento? desculpa a pergunta besta, mas ja que mencionou "cs5" e isso nao se aplica ao player...
<xdoctor> fiquei confuso
<mactimes> xdoctor A resposta dada está de acordo com a pergunta feita.  Se a resposta não lhe satisfaz, talvez sua pergunta não seja consistente.
<xdoctor> mactimes: entao vamos tentar novamente
 * pereba aspirante a filosofo detected
<xdoctor> mactimes: no ubuntu tem alguma ferramenta/software grafica para instalar pacotes/aplicativos/softwares ?
<mactimes> xdoctor Sim, há.  Diversas.
<xdoctor> agora sim
<mactimes> xdoctor E?
<xdoctor> mactimes: so pra saber
<xdoctor> mesmo
<mactimes> xdoctor Ok.  Agora sabe. :)
<chester> k
<mactimes> chester Bem, se quiser baixar a versão do flash player do site da Adobe, pode instalá-lo com "dpkg -i nome_do_pacote.deb"
<chester> procurei na central de programas do ubuntu por flash apareceu somente o plugin para firefox
<chester> vou na pagina do desenvolvedor baixar a versão para linux se existir
<mactimes> chester Sim.  E?  Não é o Flash Player que você quer?
<mactimes> chester Não, não há versão da Suíte da Adobe para GNU/Linux
<mactimes> chester Pode rodá-lo com Wine, mas dá muito trabalho.
<chester> flash para desenvolvimento
<chester> humm
<mactimes> chester Mais fácil instalar uma máquina virtual e rodar a suíte dentro dela, no Windows mesmo.
<chester> mactimes tive um sonho ontem a noite posso te contar
<pereba> invista no html5
<xdoctor> deve ter por ai algo equivalente chester
<pereba> flash está morrendo
<mactimes> chester Ou ficar com dual-boot com Windows e instalar a suíte da Adobe nele.
 * mactimes aspirante a Nostradamus detected
<chester> sonhei que haviam desenvolvendo um plugin parecido com o flash player (plugin) mas enves de extençoes . swf ele suportava .exe
 * pereba 2012 is comming
<xdoctor> hahahaha
<udk> mactimes: parabens pelo suporte e pelos comentarios legais sobre o que eu disse de saber o que a pessoa quer fazer com que arquivo, sem saber o que o cara queria :)
<xdoctor> pereba: bem proximo
<chester> entendem a grandiozidade deste plugin se fosse  possivel criar
 * pereba discipulo de filosofo detected
<mactimes> udk Você não muda mesmo, não?  Pessoas tendem a evoluir com o passar do tempo.  Que tal experimentar?  Acho que lhe faria bem.
<chester> seria possivel executar programas software diretamente em uma página web
<xdoctor> hoje eu aprendi a quase usar o apt-get
<udk> chester: isso ja foi feito. voce ta usando a tecnologia errada pra isso, apenas pq nao leu o suficiente
<xdoctor> altos .exe
<xdoctor> seriam legais
<xdoctor> uhu
<xdoctor> o caos
<pereba> Active X
<chester> udk ='não sabia dessa vou pesquisar'
<chester> mals aee
<mactimes> chester Ignorância não é vergonha.  Manter-se ignorante por opção, isto sim é triste.
<chester> hum
 * pereba imprimindo frase do mactimes para colocar na parede do quarto
<xdoctor> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<udk> mactimes: me mudo sim. acabei de me mudar pra Londres (ha 2 meses). impressionante o quanto ler a documentacao me levou longe :)
<xdoctor> isso meu pareceu uma frase do professor luigi
<xdoctor> alguma coisa
<xdoctor> do msx
<chester> xdoctor='idade 10anos'
<xdoctor> aprendendo inteligencia
<xdoctor> chester: na verdade tenho 12
 * pereba inteligência artificial é promissora
<pereba> 12cm
<chester> kk
<xdoctor> pereba: muito o nome do livro
<xdoctor> po
<pereba> vou passar mais tempo nesse canal..
<xdoctor> pereba: cuidado
<xdoctor> irc em excesso causa antisociabilidade
<xdoctor> caramba
<pereba> até o ano que vem irei plublicar um livro de frases do filósofo mactimes
<xdoctor> ta me fazendo falta as aulas de portugues
<mactimes> chester Bem, espero ter lhe ajudado aí a aprender um pouquinho mais e se virar melhor.  Com relação à documentação, o udk está correto.  Procure ler mais documentação para ter embasamento e consistência nas tuas tarefas e dúvidas futuras.
<xdoctor> s/muito/mudou
<pereba> até o final do ano que vem sai
<chester> mactimes ='valeu aeee !!!';
<mactimes> chester Por nada. ;-)
<pereba> detalhe que até o professor Pasquale ficaria com inveja do português exemplar desse filósofo popular.
 * Maninho lol
 * pereba lembra que irc é cultura
<xdoctor> depois dessa vou dar um rolex
 * pereba hmmm que canal o Pasquale deve acessar
<pereba> client irc com frase de absorvente feminino
<pereba> que guei
<xdoctor> olha a lei anti
<xdoctor> alguma coisa
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-09
<paladinn> lei anti alguma coisa é boa
<Maninho> ops!!! E: Impossível encontrar o pacote unrealircd ubuntu nem rola o unrealircd por padrão no repo tenso
<xdoctor> paladinn: esqueci de anotar o resto da lei
 * pereba http://i.minus.com/iLkwqPc017XC4.jpg
 * xdoctor vai ter que aprender a falar bunitinho... muito nerd por aqui...
<paladinn> rs
 * pereba chamou os nerds de frescos, eu partiria pro fight
<xdoctor> ops
<xdoctor> e geek
<xdoctor> nerd ta ultrapassado
<udk> xdoctor: nerd e geek sao bichos diferentes. atualize-se
 * pereba round 1
<xdoctor> udk: entao
<xdoctor> udk: tava atualizando para geek
<xdoctor> nerd
<xdoctor> me faz lembrar os caras daquele filme
<udk> nao sao sinonimos. sao definicoes diferentes
<udk> heheh
<xdoctor> caneta azul
 * pereba round 2
<xdoctor> caneta vermelha
<udk> caneta? isso ainda existe?
<xdoctor> e lapiseira
 * pereba nocaute
<udk> pra mim caneta foi extinta junto com a fita cassete
<xdoctor> aquele oculos com um esparadrapo
<Maninho> se não me falhe a memoria existe algumas regras que restringe este canal a assuntos ao Ubuntu....
<xdoctor> ops
 * pereba mensagem inoportuna detected
 * xdoctor silencio
<udk> Maninho: sim, algo do tipo
<Maninho> a Ursinha pode ate tentar refrescar a cabeça
<Maninho> de todos*
<udk> bom, meia noite e dez. ate qualquer hora!
<Maninho> flow udk
<xdoctor> Maninho: os assuntos so so restritos a ubuntu ?
<Maninho> sim
<xdoctor> nao pode rolar umas tecladas fora do contexto ubuntu nao ?
<chester> galera seguinte quando acontece esse erro  Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock é por que esta executando outra instalaçao como paro a mesma
<Maninho> não
<xdoctor> entao quando chega um conhecido seu
<Maninho> chester, reseta o sistema ou remove rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<xdoctor> voce nao pode dizer "ae mano"
<Maninho> xdoctor, comprimentos são liberados
 * pereba convida xdoctor para retirar-se da sala
<chester> humm blz maninho sem resetar é esse aeee remove
<Maninho> existe ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<xdoctor> pereba: to tentando entender a parada aqui
<xdoctor> pereba: atrapalha nao
<Maninho> chester, se não estiver nenhum gerenciador usando no momento, só remover o arquivo que vai de boa
<Maninho> no offtopic é liberado
<chester> remove nao encontrado
<chester> !
<Maninho> remove?
<Maninho> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<xdoctor> nesse outro ae nao tem ninguem
<Maninho> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ?
<xdoctor> ops
<xdoctor> errei aqui
<Maninho> esta no topic do canal
<xdoctor> Maninho: okay
<pereba> !seen anarquista
<xdoctor> pereba: olha o contexto do canal
<Maninho> os bot's presente no canal não tem função de seen e outras são bot's administrativos
<pereba> vá descobrir o que é esse comando
<Cesar_Augusto> quem me chamou ?
<Cesar_Augusto> a foi o mactimes ehhe . vou comer aqui cheguei agora uahhe
<Guest90848> Maninho >> ai che legal userbase ^^
<Maninho> sombra obscura preciso bater um lero contigo ubuntu server + access point + Omini-Direcional ta osso
<Guest90848> pera
<Patricia> mmm prontin, vc usou na repetidora?
<Maninho> huhum
<Patricia> mmm pq não foi direto sem pc?
<Maninho> pra ficar mior hehehehe
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> esta tudo homologado ne?
<Maninho> tudo vistoriado, foda que com algumas horas apresenta problemas no ubuntu server panic kernel
<Patricia> mmm maquina boa?
<Maninho> i7
<Patricia> 0.0
<Patricia> tem ssh?
<Maninho> opa é la que tem hehehehe pvt
<homer> galera seguinte
<homer> meu ubuntu nao instala mais
<Guest95811> esta aparecendo uma mensagem falha ao baixar arquibos de pacotes verifique sua conexao com a internet
<asdf2> eae camaradas beleza
<asdf2> alguem aé sabe qual o repositorio do gcc 4.6.2 pro ubuntu 10.04 lts ?
<asdf2> alguem ?
<Celso> bom dia
<FernandoBasso> Bom dia.
<luciano_> Bom  dia
<omelete> dia
<Celso> bom dia
<ubuntu1287318273> alguem pode me ajudar?
<ubuntu1287318273> depois dessa nova atualização
<ubuntu1287318273> ubuntu não iniciou mais
<ubuntu1287318273> tenho muitas pastas e arquivos salvos lá
<bino> bom dia
<Ursinha> bom dia
<homer> ola bom dia a todos
<Guest5765> estou com problema no meu Ubuntu !!!
<leigo> Galera seguinte deu pau no meu Ubuntu minha cental de programas ao inves de aparecer o botão para instalar aparece escrito Utilizar esta fonte ????
<leigo> galera consegui resolver !!!
<Stockholder> boa tarde
<leigo> boa tarde stok holder
<Fabio_Moreira> spiga
<Fabio_Moreira> ta ai?
<spiga> Fabio_Moreira: diga
<spiga> cheguei agora
<Doomtron> Boa tarde
<Katador> boa tarde
<Doomtron> boa
<Celso> tarde
<Katador> pessoal, to configurando uma impressora pela rede, BROTHER DCP-165C, minha maquina acha a impressora na rede, so que na hora de instalar o drive, ele nao ta na lista.
<Katador> tem baixa o driver do site e instala manualmente
<Katador> ?
<Katador> ate ja fiz isso, mas na hora de confirurar a impressora, nao consigo achar o driver.... e se usar o generico que eh o recomendado da erro no CUTS
<converge> algumem sabe me dizer o que é um tap host ?
<ceojunior> ..
<robsonpeixoto> Galera, porque no Ubuntu Server, todos os pacotes estão aparecendo "duplicados" no aptitude?
<ProgCibernox> Boa noite pessoal
 * xGrind is away: Estou ocupado
<ISK_> Boa noite!
<ProgCibernox> buenas noites
<ISK_> Boa noite!
<Leito> Ola blz ... Como instalo extençaõ .Us no Ubuntu??
<ProgCibernox> poxa a galera do python-br nunca diz nada
<AlissonB> [ProgCibernox]: nao eh soh lá brother hauahau
<AlissonB> irc é assim mesmo =s
<ProgCibernox> kkkk
<AlissonB> isso aqui é mais calmo que vaca na índia, ta ligado
<AlissonB> hauahauah
<ProgCibernox> da uma impressao q vc grita dentro de um buraco e iniguem te ouve .kkk
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<AlissonB> pois é
<AlissonB> :/
<AlissonB> não é pra menos que o pessoal migrou pra interface gráfica (vide orkut, facebook e msn)
<AlissonB> =x
<ProgCibernox> poxa acabei de pensar ... imagina se um indiano viaja a passeio para mato grosso do sul e vai conhecer a comida tipica de lah ... o churrasco de carne bvina
<ProgCibernox> carne bovina
<AlissonB> verdade, acho que dá porrada no minimo o.O
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<ProgCibernox> vc saca de programaça tambem ?
<AlissonB> pior que nao, programação não é meu forte :/
<ProgCibernox> qual eo seu forte no pc ?
<AlissonB> eu curto redes, servidores, segurança da informaçao
<AlissonB> :p
<ProgCibernox> intaum... eu estou desenvolvendo um servidor em python
<ProgCibernox> usando a biblioteca SOCKETS
<AlissonB> show de bola :D
<AlissonB> vai ser server do que?
<ProgCibernox> bom na verdade estou usando dados em valores de textos ... somente para testar os codigos... na verdade estou estutdando a biblioteca sockets, porem posso modificar para qualquer tipo de servidor quando teerminar...
<ProgCibernox> valores de texto tipo chat
<ProgCibernox> Cliente / servidor aonde o cliente.py envia o valor de texto para o servidor e o servidor distribui para os clientes conectados ao servidor.py
<ProgCibernox> intendeu ?
<AlissonB> muito interessante
<AlissonB> saquei sim :)
<AlissonB> ProgCibernox talvez no canal tchelinux a galera possa te ajudar
<AlissonB> mas já te adianto que normalmente alguém fala de dia lá
<AlissonB> de noite é que nem aqui
<AlissonB> hauiahau
<ProgCibernox> kkkk
<ProgCibernox> na verdade o problema com thread em python ja consegui solucionar
<ProgCibernox> tchelinux ?
<ProgCibernox> no irc ?
<AlissonB> isso
<ProgCibernox> #tchelinux ?
<AlissonB> sim :)
<ProgCibernox> muito obrigado
<AlissonB> pods cre :D
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-10
 * xGrind is back (gone 02:00:26)
<Katador> boa noite povo
<RxDx> comprei um notebook que veio com uma placa de video da nvidia (optimus).. como faco para habilitar a placa de video da nvidia no ubuntu?
<Katador> que ubuntu se ta usando?
<Katador> no meu caso, 11,10 ele reconheceu altomaticamente
<RxDx> Katador: qual sua placa de video?
 * xGrind is away: Estou ocupado
<RxDx> ele reconhece automaticamente aqui a placa onboard da intel
<RxDx> nao a da nvidia
<Katador> hum....
<Katador> pior que tbm so leigo nesse caso
<Katador> ehehehheeh
<Ubuntero> RxDx, as híbridas por enquanto não funcionam
<Katador> nao vo poder ajudar nao
<Ubuntero> RxDx, não tem driver para fazer a mudança
<RxDx> Ubuntero: mas e agora?? como eu uso?
<Ubuntero> RxDx, no linux não usa enquanto não sair o driver
<RxDx> mas da pra usar a da intel de boa?
<RxDx> pq na veradde ainda nao instalei, soh li nos forums
<RxDx> e eu preciso de linux
<Ubuntero> RxDx, sim, só não vai fazer a mudança pq ela é feita por software
<RxDx> nao tem como ficar soh com o windows.. e qndo instalei numa maquina virtual ficou mto ruim
<RxDx> Ubuntero: li sobre um cara que escreveu um programa q faz isso
<Ubuntero> RxDx, sobre programas extra-oficiais não sei, só sei que oficial não tem nada
<Ubuntero> RxDx, como isso é feito por software(driver) tem que esperar ser implementado
<RxDx> Ubuntero: um offtopic por curiosidade.. o que vc acha do mint?
<Ubuntero> RxDx, dá uma olhada no site ubuntero.com.br, fiz um vídeo sobre isso
<RxDx> Ubuntero: quanto vc paga por mes de hospedagem pro blog?
<Ubuntero> RxDx, por enquanto nada, tenho parceria com a hospedagem que tem o banner no site
<RxDx> ahh.. dahora
 * xGrind is back (gone 00:32:52)
<Diablos4-Ever> aaaaaaaa
<xGrind> Diablos4-Ever; eae
<Diablos4-Ever> eae
<Diablos4-Ever> o trem aqui ta mais parado que agua de mosquito da dengue
<xGrind> vdd kk
<xGrind> era mais agitado
<Diablos4-Ever> kk
<Diablos4-Ever> tão todo mundo ai no facebook
<xGrind> Diablos4-Ever; flws
<Diablos4-Ever> FLW
<Diablos4-Ever> sai
<Diablos4-Ever> buenas noches a todos
<Diablos4-Ever> quit
<Celso> bom dia
<eck> bom dia pessoal! sou usuário iniciante de ubuntu. estava com a versão do ubuntu 10.4 e fiz aprendi ontem a fazer a atualização via gerenciador de pacotes da versão dsiponivel que constou ser a 12.4
<eck> fiz todo o procedimento, mas ocorreu que agora essa versão fikei sem audio
<eck> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<eck> alguém poderia ajudar-me?
<Celsinho> porque quando vou manda convite de webcam, da erro?
<Celsinho> ele não ve que tenho webcam?
<annakamilla> olá gente
<annakamilla> alguem já usou o google gadget ??
<annakamilla> para linux
<annakamilla> dexa vou instalar o conky
<MarconM> bom dia
<MarconM> boa tarde
<MarconM> =]
<MarconM> Ursinha: \o
<annakamilla> bom dia MarconM
<MarconM> annakamilla: bom dia ... quanto tempo
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<MarconM> tudo sim
<MarconM> acabei de configurar o samba aqui na empresa
<MarconM> deu tudo certo
<MarconM> =)
<annakamilla> como dexo o conky bunitinho ??
<paladinn> bunitinho ?
<paladinn> o linux nao tem nada de bunitinho
<paladinn> é workstation
<paladinn> bunitinho vai usar mac
<paladinn> windows
<paladinn> linux é terminal
<paladinn> preto no branco
<paladinn> no colors
<paladinn> ^^
<annakamilla> aff
<paladinn> aff ?
<annakamilla> tem um monte de desktop com conky muito bonito
<annakamilla> o meu fica preto
<paladinn> pra user
<paladinn> pra sysadmin
<paladinn> sem window manager, ja era
<capeta> eu ja usei desklets
<capeta> nunca usei conky
<capeta> mas hoje uso nada não
<capeta> so instalo gnome e pronto
<annakamilla> humm
<annakamilla> to com lxde
<annakamilla> com dock do awn
<capeta> ja usei também
<annakamilla> e compiz
<capeta> também
<capeta> haha
<capeta> hoje so gnome3
<annakamilla> muito legal
<paladinn> e otra
<paladinn> linux é zuado, desde criança uso freebsd..... só fico aki pra dar um suporte
<paladinn> e o capeta é hakc0
<Stockholder> boa tarde
<leocristian> oi pessoal, boa tarde
<leocristian> eu gostaria de saber se tem como instalar o ubuntu no netbook da positivo sim x900 atravez do pendrive e se o ubuntu 11.10 tem todos os drives necessario?
<leocristian> alguem aí para responder as minhas dúvidas?
<leocristian> a sala não ta funcionando não?
<xGrind> leocristian; nem sei se da ;/
<leocristian> oi
<leocristian> tudo bem amigo?
<leocristian> vc não sabe se dá pra fazer a instalação pelo pendrive?
<leocristian> vc não sabe se dá pra fazer a instalação pelo pendrive?
<rogers_talon> leocristian: boa tarde, de uma olhada neste link, talvez possa lhe ser util.... (instalado num  Eee PC 701)
<rogers_talon> http://www.hardware.com.br/artigos/lubuntu/
<leocristian> o utorrent roda no ubuntu e no lubuntu?
<rogers_talon> sim
<rogers_talon> leocristian: de uma lida......http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<rogers_talon> o Lubuntu foca os netbooks
<rogers_talon> ele é super leve.....
<leocristian> todos os programas que rodam no windows 7 tambem rodam no lubuntu? ou somente alguns?
<rogers_talon> leocristian: ai depende, são plataformas muito diferentes.....hj a comunidade linux, tem programas compativeis (ou até mais q) com o windows
<default__> como faço par testar se minha proteção esta boa no ubuntu
<rogers_talon> como assim?....que tipo?
<rogers_talon> leocristian: mas se vc esta migrando para o mundo linux (que seja muito bem vindo) lhe aconselho a dar uma lida no blog abaixo (de um amigo nosso) acho que ajuda a sanar varias duvidas.....http://solucoeslinux.webnode.com.br/products/livre-installer/
<default__> eu estou no linux
<vicentimartins> boa tarde galera
<vicentimartins> alguem sabe me dizer se na freenode tem algum canal do linuxmint?
<tuxmint-mg> <vicentimartins>  #linuxmint-chat,#linuxmint-help
<vicentimartins> tuxmint-mg: vc é o cara!
<vicentimartins> =D
<tuxmint-mg> huahuahauahauahau
<vicentimartins> é gente demais no calnal ubuntu-br
<vicentimartins> show de bola!
<pereba> só gente de enfeite
<spiga> lol
<spiga> ta nada
<vitorlobo> http://s7.postimage.org/u6zaflb0p/wall.jpg
<illuminarch> vitorlobo ficou show voce que fez?
<vitorlobo> illuminarch,  sim
<illuminarch> hum massa
<illuminarch> :)
<spiga> lol
<illuminarch> Bom vou dar uma saida... nao posso ficar muito tempo aqui no canal do ubuntu :(
<illuminarch> Fui
<ProgCibernox> Boa noite pessoal
<default__> como faço para mudar a senha de root ?
<ProgCibernox> default__, vc ja conseguiu mudar a senha do root ?
<ProgCibernox> se nao digite  passwd root e a senha no terminal
<InvaderZim> meleca o ubuntu esqueci o nome sem ser unity ta criando um processo nautilus que ta comendo meu processador!
<InvaderZim> load avg 5
<InvaderZim> que delicia
<InvaderZim> é assim que minha tentativa de usar gnome me recebe
<InvaderZim> allllguem
<InvaderZim> alllguem
<tms> oi
<vinicius> Compensa comprar este notebook http://goo.gl/edqya ?
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-11
<Monarquista> j #opensuse-pt
 * Monarquista rato... 
<iv4nPI> Alguem pode mim ajudar com Ubuntu 11.10 x86_64(notebook) minha interface de rede JMC250 PCI nao pega Ip Statico no modo grafico
<vinicius> Compensa comprar esse note por 900 reais http://goo.gl/edqya ?
<iv4nPI> Interessante q pelo terminal editei /etc/network/interfaces p/ modo Ip Statico despos ifdown/ifUp e funcou telnet, ping,etc.. mas nada de conectividade pelo firefox por exemplo.
<mactimes> Chester Está por aí?
<mactimes> Chester Algo interessante para tua leitura: http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml
<Chester> Ola mactimes
<Chester> voletei
<Chester> **Voltei!!
<Chester> Demorarei um tempo para memorizar boa parte!!!
<samuel_> Boa Noite
<Chester> Boa noite Samuel!
<samuel_> o peregrinator_six ainda acessa o irc ?
<samuel_> alguem sabe informar
<samuel_> acho que ninguem sabe neh rsrs
<Chester> Eu não sei !!!
<iV4nPI> fiz outro teste aqui e pelo Wirelles conecta normal, entao o problema eh so Eth0 JMicro JMC250 que pega DHCP nem static IP. alguem pode Ajuda? Ubuntu 11.10 x86_64
<iV4nPI> Digo nao pega DHCP e Static IP
<ISK_> Boa noite povo!
<eeveetrainer> afs quem gosta d fazer merdas cmg
<Stockholder> bom dia
<eeveetrainer> bom gia
<vinicius> Comprei um notebook com windows e filmei abrindo a caixa, ligando pela primeira vez e negando a licença do windows, como pedir reembolso ?
<Chester> Domingo BOM DIA!!
<paladinn> vinicius vc comprou com windows
<paladinn> é a mesma coisa q vc comprar um carro, e querer devolver o motor
<paladinn> rs
<vinicius> é o home basic então acho que tambem não ia ser muita coisa neah ?
<paladinn> por exemplo, vc comprou um notebook de 1000 reais, 200 reais foi do windows ja
<paladinn> vc teria q ter comprado um note com linux
<paladinn> entendeu
<paladinn> ai o note ja seria 800 dilmas
<vinicius> eu peguei promoção por 810 dilmas
<paladinn> eskece m$ mete um linux e seja feliz
<vinicius> ok
<vinicius> Existe alguma loja no Brasil que vende os itens da canonical store ?
<Maninho> alguém recomendação um otimo modem adsl+ e 2 com regras de trafico (QOS por MAC) e logs? de +- 24mbps?
 * Maninho não encontra na net =S
<vinicius> alguem recomenda alguma loja que venda "coisas" relacionadas a linux e/ou ubuntu ? como adesivos camisates etc
<Maninho> www.lojageek.com
<Maninho> camisetas são de ma qualidade não recomendo
<Maninho> as escrita linux encolhe
<Maninho> as gola polo parece um saco apos lavar
<Maninho> otimas camisas linux; vai na loja de sua city, compra uma otima camisa, vai num lugar onde estampa leva uns modelo de desenho fale pra colocar neta fica em torno de 10 reais + uns 90 da camisa mas vale apena pela durabilidade =D, comprar 1 camisa a cada 1mes sai mais caro hehehehe
<paladinn> uhauahuhah
<paladinn> s
<paladinn> camisetas de pessimas qualidades
<paladinn> é tipo camiseta de vereador
<Maninho> paladinn, desta mesmo
<paladinn> vai na hering, compra uma camiseta lisa boa e silk nela
<paladinn> =D
<Maninho> hauahuahuahua
<Maninho> comprei uma camisa M lavou ficou P fica perfecto na namo hehehehe
<paladinn> s
<paladinn> auhAUHEUHAEUHAUEH
<paladinn> to ligado como é
<Maninho> paladinn, qual modem adsl vc usa? hehehe
<paladinn> eu uso net virtua
<paladinn> cable modem
<Maninho> hehehe
<paladinn> sou anti-telefonica
<Maninho> =P
<Maninho> conhece algum modem bom? na verdade precisas ter QOS hehehehhe
<paladinn> modem bom é 3com
<paladinn> cisco
<paladinn> o resto é resto
<paladinn> =P
<paladinn> modem bom =! barato
<Maninho> hehehehe to ligado
<dsergiomr> Vocês estão tendo algum problema com o Unity no modo 3D ?
<vinicius> não
<vinicius> nem com HD randeon nem com HD graphics, tudo beleza
<SuBmUnDo> vinicius, ja viu http://www.linuxmall.com.br
<dsergiomr> Não estou conseguindo atualizar o Ubuntu 11.10 nem com o Gerenciador de Atualização nem com o Comando #sudo update-manager -d
<vinicius> Qual a melhor marca de meoria RAM de notebook ?
<paladinn> corsair
<vinicius> e uma loja boa disso ?
<paladinn> kabum
<vinicius> valeu
<paladinn> mas pesquisa antes, se informa
<paladinn> entra no site dos fabricantes, ve comentarios
<paladinn> sobre hardware e tal, indico o jogos uol forum
<paladinn> la tem bastante profissional q te orienta melhor
<paladinn> ok vinicius ?
<vinicius> ok valeu, tiive que sair resgatar meu gato
<Guest19737> teste
<L0US> ai manows queria saber se tem como dar break num programa sem eu ter q da ^c nele
<L0US> tipo automatico rodar o programa e dpois de determinados segundos dar break nele
<L0US> da pra fazer apenas na linha de comando?
<L0US> manolos alguem sabe como usar o killall ou kill pra matar todos os programas open.pl que eu rodei?
<L0US> sem matar todos os perl
<Stockholder> aprigio: vc jogava kaos?
<xispirito> pkill -9 open.pl
<xispirito> arre
<xispirito> dia
<L0US> xispirito bicho num rolou nao
<L0US> continua no processo
<L0US> :T
<xispirito> tem processo que é doido, tenta com outras flags, tipo -1 etc
<xispirito> e verifique se o processo é realmente open.pl
<L0US> ta
<L0US> xispirito tbm nao :T
<L0US> foda
<L0US> e agora kkk
<omelete> pkill é pra q?
<aprigio> Stockholder, jogava oq?
<xispirito> o mesmo que kill, mas ao invés de usar PID, usa o nome do processo como argumento
<aprigio> Stockholder, hehe bom, acho q nao
<omelete> mm
<omelete> sabia ñ
<xispirito> L0US, temos um imortal =)
<xispirito> no ubuntu, o meu mysql não morria
<xispirito> o.0
<xispirito> não descobri porque até hoje
<aprigio> omelete, é a mesma coisa que o kill
<aprigio> omelete, a diferenca é que ele (como o pgrep), envia sinais diretamente ao nome do processo.
<aprigio> omelete, como vc pode fazer tb com o comando killall
<L0US> aprigio como faz com o killall ?
<aprigio> L0US, sim, killall -KILL nome_processo
<L0US> no caso intao
<L0US> killall -KILL open.pl
<L0US> xo tentar
<L0US> open.pl: no process killed
<L0US> :T
<L0US> aprigio fudeo
<aprigio> verifique o nome do processo com o resultado do ps
<aprigio> seja ele relacionado ao terminal ou nao
<L0US> ja verifiquei
<L0US> dei um ps x
<L0US> mostra assim oh
<xispirito> no top ou ps, aparece open.pl? quer dizer, é esse mesmo o nome do processo L0US ?
<aprigio> qual o nome do processo? open.pl?
<aprigio> digite pidof open.pl
<aprigio> ve se ele te informa o PID dele
<aprigio> se nao, vc podera fazer uma referencia ao caminho completo dele
<L0US> 30424 ?        Rl    87:36 perl open.pl -t 4
<aprigio> entao eh perl open.pl
<xispirito> na real é perl
<xispirito> não morre sem matar perl
<aprigio> tente matar fechando campos com " " ou apenas o perl
<L0US> po mais nao posso matar todos os perl
<aprigio> entao mate com o fuser
<aprigio> fuser -k /usr/bin/perl
<aprigio> para encerrar
<L0US> mais tenho outros processos em perl rodando
<L0US> no mesmo user
<L0US> vai morrer tudo
<L0US> ?
<aprigio> entendi
<aprigio> entao detone apenas o PID dele ue com o kill
<L0US> mais isso q eh o problema
<aprigio> kill -KILL 30424
<L0US> sao mts
<L0US> processos
<L0US> nao queria matar um por um
<L0US> kkkk
<xispirito> nunca usei fuser, não dá para usar fuser -k $CAMINHO/open.pl?
<L0US> aprigio sao varios open.pl abertos
<L0US> sacou
<L0US> pq nao consigo fechar nunca do bg
<aprigio> entendi, mata com for hehe
<xispirito> lol
<L0US> como eh
<xispirito> for i in `getpid open.pl` ; kill -9 $I
<xispirito> MUHUHAHAHAH
<L0US> kkkkkk
<L0US> assim acho q vai em
<L0US> rpz
<L0US> mais perai
<L0US> parece q funcionou
<aprigio> vc pode pegar todos os pids que vc quer jogar dentro de um arquivo e criar um loop com o for para kill neles, com for arq in 'cat lista.txt' ; do kill $arq ; done
<aprigio> algo do tipo ou entao
<L0US> ae ae
<L0US> acho q funcionou akele la
<L0US> do fuser
<aprigio> ja tentou killall -9 "/usr/bin/perl  open.pl"
<L0US> fuser -k $CAMINHO/open.pl
<aprigio> exatamente isso
<aprigio> ou com o fuser como mencionei
<aprigio> ja que tem um caminho ao open.pl
<aprigio> na sua maquina
<aprigio> vamos supor que ele esteja em /root/arquivos/open.pl
<L0US> eh funcionou
<aprigio> fuser -k /root/arquivos/open.pl
<L0US> eh assim rolou
<aprigio> ele interrompo qualquer chamada que esse cara esteja fazendo
<aprigio> ok
<L0US> thankz aprigio xispirito
<xispirito> nada =)
<aprigio> :)
<Stockholder> aprigio: era um jogo de rpg, vc tem o msmo nick do cara de lá imaginei que seria ele
<Stockholder> heheh
<xispirito> eu jogava dialbo II, foi o meu ultimo
<xispirito> a teempos atrás
<xispirito> #diablo
<L0US> xispirito aprigio assim q eu consigo matar os processo la
<L0US> dai aparece os banner
<L0US> etc
<L0US> na tela
<L0US> do fim do programa
<L0US> tem como ignorar isso?
<L0US> jogar pro null ?
<L0US> pra nao printar nada
<L0US> eh um flood da porra
<L0US> kkkkkkk
<xispirito> fusek -k $CAMINHO/open.pl > /dev/null
<L0US> imaginei assim mesmo vlws kk
<xispirito> heh
<xispirito> existe um outro OS com recursos avançados assim em linha de comando feito os Unices?
<ProgCibernox> Opa pessoal !
<pqatsi> [11/12-14:19:33] < xispirito> existe um outro OS com recursos avançados assim em linha de comando feito os Unices?
<pqatsi> QNX, VxWorks e Haiku servem? :D
<xispirito> pqatsi, e eles tem shells tão bons quanto um ksh ou bash?
<andretyn> Olá :)
<xispirito> olá
<Stockholder> xispirito: olá
<xispirito> e ae Stockholder
<Stockholder> xispirito: ^^
<ProgCibernox> opa
<xispirito> eu quero um emprego de escrevedor de shell script *-*
<xispirito> alguem me dá
<xispirito> agora
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<paladinn> escrevedir
<paladinn> boa
<xispirito> sim \o/
<xispirito> to escrevendo um script muito doido de iptables, me digam ai, que opções vocês usam ?
<omelete> ñ saibo isso
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-03
<shallwe> boa noite
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<nntp> oi sistematico
<nntp> cara entao o log sumiu de novo eauhea
<nntp> sistematico, mas eu dei uma mexida aqui vamo ver qq vira
<darck> Boa Noite Galera.... Alguem pode me indicar um software de reconhecimento facial para ubuntu 12.04??
<nntp> reconfigurei meu squid
<nntp> e reconfirurei meu logrotate tmb
<nntp> falei pra ele criar agora
<nntp> ele nao tava criando
<darck> ninguem ??
<Francisco_Favaro> darck, olha se isso ajuda: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/08/autenticacao-via-reconhecimento-facial/
<xispirito> alguém querendo ver algo curioso em C?
<nntp> to no bash ainda
<xispirito> é que codei uma applet e aconteceu algo bizarro
<xispirito> http://ideone.com/fiK0AV
<xispirito> se voc olhar, tem duas funções, dae cada uma dá uma saída, coloquei para imprimir e tal, e ele imprime duas saídas iguais, da segunda função o.0
<paladinn> erro da sua lógica
<xispirito> paladinn: me explique
<xispirito> não estou achando o erro no código
<paladinn> www.pof.com.br
<xispirito> pronto
<xispirito> vamos tcr?
<paladinn> arrumou o erro de logica do seu programa ?
<xispirito> não, eu ainda não achei
<xispirito> te dou um cigarro se achar
<paladinn> odeio cigarro
<paladinn> nunca fumei cigarro, só fumo o natural
<xispirito> então te dou uma seda daquelas transparentes
<nntp> lol
<paladinn> nao gosto kkk
<xispirito> huaehuae
<paladinn> celulose é zuada , muda o gosto...
<nntp> seda eh uma marronzinha mano
<nntp> slowburn
<paladinn> a smoking brown é sem cloro
<nntp> olha que eu nem fumo
<paladinn> hehe
<nntp> isso ae
<nntp> essa eh a top
<nntp> slowburn
<nntp> marrom sem cloro
<paladinn> todas são
<paladinn> unbleached
<xispirito> te dou uma murruga, última oferta
<paladinn> to vendo seu código... não da pra mim compilar agora e ver a saida
<paladinn> cola a saida embaixo
<paladinn> erro de sintaxe não tem né
<xispirito> 22:23 51 22:23 51
<xispirito> realmente, não entendi o porque desta saída
<paladinn> vc não declarou date_p
<xispirito> e nem time_p
<paladinn> debuga ne
<paladinn> esse date_p
<paladinn> o time_p
<paladinn> debuga as variaveis, se eu ficar compilando e debugando eu pego o erro
<xispirito> pera, vou abrir o gdb
<paladinn> mas programo web, javascript php sql...
<paladinn> c não manjo muito, só o básico da facu
<paladinn> mas quero manjar !
<xispirito> eu também quero
<paladinn> estuda !
<paladinn> corrida hoje, vitória amanhã !
<xispirito> a partir de hoje, codar só em C, até virar ninja das galáxias
<paladinn> eu to estudando o google charts, preciso fazer um relatorio maldito em timeline
<paladinn> eu tenho um livro aqui
<xispirito> eu tenho as man pages =D
<paladinn> kkkkk bobo
<xispirito> ué, no OpenBSD tem manpage de tudo
<paladinn> to ligado man
<paladinn> man xispirito
<paladinn> {pessoa incomum}
<nntp> mans e infos here too
<xispirito> ah não, eu corro de info
<xispirito> é muito estranho
<nntp> q nada
<nntp> tem info que eh melhor q man
<sistematico> #include<stdio.h>
<sistematico> Por que tá tudo junto?
<xispirito> mania
<sistematico> xispirito: Mania? De bugar?
<xispirito> complexo do digitador mais rápido do oeste
<paladinn> kkkk
<sistematico> xispirito: Isso num é mania, e não estudar a sintaxe.
<paladinn> dedos-rápidos
<xispirito> sistematico: tem muita gente queusa junto
<xispirito> não é o fim
<sistematico> Cite um.
<xispirito> não complica minha vida homi =D
<xispirito> claro que num código a ser entregue tem que ser separado
<xispirito> mas este ai pode ser assim
<paladinn> gambiarra
<paladinn> detected
<xispirito> nah, é só um espaço no include lol
<xispirito> sistematico: http://imagebin.org/237956
<xispirito> sópara estragar tua noite lol
<paladinn> challange accepted
<xispirito> saca que este é o melhor ambiente de programação deste quadrante do universo né
<paladinn> hipe
<paladinn> cool
<paladinn> super in
<nntp> kkk
<paladinn> xispirito, sua mae deve entrar no seu quarto e ter orgulho do filho
<paladinn> nossa como ele é hacker
<xispirito> ahhuaehue
<paladinn> chama até o vizinho pra ver
<paladinn> leva a cpu pra garagem e vira o monitor pra rua
<xispirito> nah, só me cobram, faz isto: "eu sei que tu sabe"
<xispirito> faz aquilo: "mas tu não sabe?"
<xispirito> "eu sei que tu sabe"
<paladinn> assistencia técnica
<xispirito> é, eu ganho um dinheiro assim
<nntp>  TCP_MEM_HIT/200 520 GET
<paladinn> e é um garoto de programa tambem
<xispirito> lol
<paladinn> prostituto da informatica... pagando bem
<sistematico> xispirito: Delay(tempo); ao invés de system("sleep 1");
<paladinn> programa monta server puxa cabo lava passa e faz comida
<xispirito> sistematico: quantas googleadas?
<xispirito> heahuehu
<paladinn> AEOHAE
<xispirito> mas me é útil, valeu
<sistematico> xispirito: A mesma quantidade que você, nenhuma.
<sistematico> Se desse pelo menos uma saberia.
<xispirito> beleza
<paladinn> aduguem
<sistematico> xispirito: Ao contrário de você eu aprendi isso numa época que o Google não existia amiguinho.
<paladinn> LMAO
<paladinn> ROFL
<xispirito> eu não nasci na mesopotamia
<sistematico> xispirito: Não caia na bobagem de se comparar comigo.
<paladinn> FATALITY
<paladinn> sistematico YOU WIN
<xispirito> não começa joselito =D
<nntp> o google nao eh da minha epoca tmb nao
<paladinn> vixi agora ele foi buscar as ferramentas
<nntp> sistematico ateh grilo kkk
<paladinn> corre xispirito
<xispirito> ahaheu
<nntp> deu quit
<nntp> klkkk
<nntp> ta emputecido
<xispirito> ele fica brabo
<nntp> sim
<paladinn> ele foi loga na máquina de ataque dele
<nntp> kkk
<xispirito> eu ainda quero descobrir porque
<paladinn> ta ligando o reator do pc
<paladinn> pra te nuka xispirito
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> sistematico
<xispirito> paladinn: nuke lol
<nntp> foi jogar cs source
<nntp> kkk
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> uaheiauheiuaeh
<paladinn> desconta a raiva
<paladinn> ou deve ter dado uma bika no pc
<xispirito> mas sério, porque ele se irrita assim?
<nntp> o cara eh sistematico
<xispirito> está todo mundo descontraido e tal, e ele pira de competição
<nntp> kk
<paladinn> olha o nick dele
<paladinn> tudo que foge do sistema deve ter dado tela azul
<xispirito> sei lá, eu acho esquisito
<paladinn> complexo
<paladinn> a culpa é de vcs querer saber mais que o cara
<xispirito> eu só quero aprender C
<paladinn> mas tem que ser da forma do sistematico
<xispirito> teve um dia que eu apareçi com um código python e ele pirou
<xispirito> aquele dia ele pirou mesmo
<xispirito> "não pode ter sido você, não pode não pode"
<paladinn> ja deixei ele pirado varias vezes la no #freebsd-br
<xispirito> eu achei que era comigo
<paladinn> depende
<nntp> olha que nem japa ele eh
<paladinn> ja viu ele nntp ? HUM
<xispirito> 0.0
<nntp> japa do MT
<nntp> tem nao mano
<paladinn> HUMM
<xispirito>  se ele emigrou do japão?
<paladinn> pois é
<paladinn> e se ele é imigrante
<nntp> neh nao
<xispirito> é .. to fraco de gdb, preciso de referência
<paladinn> denis ritchie manjava de C
<xispirito> lol
<paladinn> UAheuAH
<paladinn> foda ne
<paladinn> cara não era desse mundo, era um ET
<xispirito> realmente, era fora do comum
<xispirito> criou um sistema só para jogar seu joguinho, em uma semana em uma máquina ridícula, em assembly
<xispirito> dae me vira um dos sistemas mais importantes do planeta o.0
<paladinn> xim
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> nos anos 50
<paladinn> iuaheiuEH
<xispirito> tá doido lol
<xispirito> mas assembly não era legal, dae resolve criar uma linguagem para osistema, e apareçe com C
<xispirito> não, não é humano
<paladinn> não é
<xispirito> é .. meio século depois e eu aqui, C e Unix
<paladinn> todo mundo
<paladinn> nao sei quando vai ter uma linguagem que irá superar C
<xispirito> só se trocarem o paradigma, resolverem ficar funcionais ou algo assim, senão segue C
<paladinn> pois é
<nntp> conversando desse tanto ae vai aprender nunca
<xispirito> : undefined reference to `delay'
<xispirito> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<xispirito> lol
<paladinn> a saida do console ta no irc ?
<paladinn> ¬¬
<xispirito> não, colei
<paladinn> hehehe to brincando
<xispirito> mas é possível, sim =D
<xispirito> comk um pouco de lisp
<paladinn> sim pi ri lim
<xispirito> você pode direcionar um buffer a outro, no emacs
<paladinn> eu uso sublime
<xispirito> porque emacs é da categoria "doutro mundo"
<paladinn> usa vim
<xispirito> não não
<paladinn> pq
<xispirito> eu uso é emacs
<paladinn> vou instalar aqui no meu debian
<paladinn> pode ?
<xispirito> não sou dono da app =D
<xispirito> e seria legal mais um para trocar idéia
<xispirito> porque eu não sou competidor
<paladinn> nem eu
<paladinn> preciso dividir e somar :)
<paladinn> prefiro*
<xispirito> é disto que vive o open source
<nntp> eu to estudando bash
<nntp> eu e o optimus
<paladinn> nntp, podia fazer aquele script pra mim ne
<nntp> paladinn, acho que o livro que eu to lendo ensina sim
<nntp> eu to na pagina 19
<xispirito> teve uma época que eu achei que podia fazer qualquer coisa com um .sh
<nntp> neh bem assim nao
<paladinn> auehuaeh
<paladinn> primeira vez que fiz uma linha de sh foi um backup que fiz
<nntp> mas pra administrar um sistema linux nao tem nada melhor
<xispirito> nntp: dá para automatizar todas tarefas imagináveis
<paladinn> claro
<paladinn> a informatica serve pra isso
<paladinn> facilitar a vida
<xispirito> depende de que lado voc está =D
<paladinn> da facilidade
<xispirito> tem o lado dos que usam, e o lado dos que produzem
<xispirito> e tem umas tranqueiras no meio (tipo eu)
<paladinn> eu sou programador, sysadmin e dba
<xispirito> ah não, eu sou quebra galho telecom
<paladinn> eu tenho que produzir todo dia, meus commit no git são diarios
<paladinn> acho legal telecom, mas é o php que paga minhas contas hj em dia
<paladinn> hehe
<xispirito> o que me mantém hoje é mais redes
<paladinn> ah redes não tenho paciencia
<xispirito> é o que me pedem, preciso de dinheiro
<paladinn> eu tambem
<paladinn> no money, no life
<xispirito> quando eu ficar mais proeficiente m C, vou tentar rumar a outros horizontes
<paladinn> o limite é uma barreira criada pela mente
<paladinn> vc é livre xispirito
<paladinn> voe
<paladinn> free like a bird
<xispirito> paladinn: livre mas não idiota, sei que ainda não posso escrever um driver ou um exploit in loko
<xispirito> preciso de tempo
<xispirito> faço uns shellcodes mais ainda nada exepcional
<paladinn> falta de tempo é desculpa daqueles que perdem tempo por falta de metodologia by Albert Einstein
<xispirito> não me falta tempo, mas eu preciso de tempo =D
<paladinn> eu tb
<paladinn> eu queria mais horas no meu dia
<xispirito> não é a isto que eu me referia, dizia que preciso de mais experiência
<xispirito> acho que mais um ano e eu posso rumar ao destino final =D
<paladinn> um ano FOCADO
<paladinn> só no  C
<xispirito> isso
<Francisco_Favaro> Galerinha, alguém conhece o Citrix XenServer ?
<xispirito> citrixnão é aquele da nuvem?
<Francisco_Favaro> xispirito, É sim.
<Francisco_Favaro> Não tô conseguindo fazer ele rodar no virtual Box...
<xispirito> já vi, mas não usei
<Francisco_Favaro> :s
<paladinn> =z
<xispirito> bom, vou pegar um café e debuggar este código, qualquer coisa, chamem
<Francisco_Favaro> xispirito, ok !
<paladinn> :D
<sistematico> E o negócio do código em Python num é dele mesmo não, pegou um parser que nem sabia usar, depois falou pra todo mundo no canal que tinha feito.
<sistematico> Muito feio seu xispirito.
<paladinn> xispirito
<xispirito> eu quero que ele prove
<xispirito> é meu, não existe, só no meu hd =D
<paladinn> CHALLANGE ACCEPTED
<xispirito> paladinn: você está falando com ele?
<xispirito> porque eu não entendo, porque a competição?
<paladinn> auehuahe eu fiquei mais surpreso que voce
<paladinn> tem algum X-9 aqui
<xispirito> é legal a preocupação dele comigo =D
<xispirito> enfim, qualquer coisa, chamem
<paladinn> ele vai voltar
<xispirito> stmco =D
<paladinn> SISTEMATICO VC ESTA AI ? REVELE-SE
<xispirito> interessante, se eu der print dentro das funções get_date e get_time, em dateline_p e timeline_p, a saída apareçe corretamente
<paladinn> erro da sua lógica xispirito, esta na sua frente
<paladinn> refaz
<xispirito> paladinn: se tu sabe, diz homi
<paladinn> ah não se ensina lógica
<paladinn> vc tem que quebrar a cabeça
<paladinn> debuga variavel filho de deus
<paladinn> debuga
<paladinn> saida de funcao
<paladinn> e variavel
<paladinn> caramba é ridiculo esse erro
<xispirito> a saída das funções está correta, é na hora de imprimir
<paladinn> ent
<paladinn> então
<xispirito> espera, isto é coisa do popen
<xispirito> olha ae haha
<xispirito> sistematico: já achou meu código por ae?
<sistematico> paladinn: Tava editando a minha loja e nem consegui terminar, rachei de rir aqui velho.
<xispirito> quando achar, me avisa
<sistematico> paladinn> SISTEMATICO VC ESTA AI ? REVELE-SE
<nntp> cuidado pra nao desmonhecar com esse revele-se ae
<nntp> eh no sentido de aparecer
<sistematico> Eu to usando o bip como proxy e coloquei a saída dele no Conky, então mesmo quando eu não tô aqui, aparece o que vocês estão falando no Conky, em cima do papel de parede.
<sistematico> Pronto, contei meu segredo.
<nntp> bot
<paladinn> vigilante
<xispirito> stmco é p suspeito nº1
<sistematico> Aí eu fico trabalhando e vendo vocês falarem mal de mim.
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> vc é doente sistematico
<sistematico> Cada comentário é um flash.
<nntp> japones do MT
<nntp> kkk
<xispirito> paladinn: é que só ele pode falar mau dos outros
<sistematico> Nem sou Japones e nem sou do MT.
<nntp> kkk
<paladinn> nntp e sistematico ja trocaram fotos
<xispirito> o resto que murche as orelhas ou ele revolta lol
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> espião
<nntp> japones do MS entao eauheauhea
<sistematico> paladinn: Entenda por doente a metade daqui ->
<nntp> eu falei que tu nao era japs
<sistematico> paladinn: Todo mundo usa proxy aqui, só você que não.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> kkk
<paladinn> ç3y
<sistematico> paladinn: Essa dica vale ouro! http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bip ainda vai me agradecer por isto.
<paladinn> convencida
<sistematico> nntp: Aí eu falo mal bastante, e dou quit, só pra ler os comentários do povo falando pelas costas.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<paladinn> e é feliz
<paladinn> Muahauahuahua
<nntp> sai no quit nervoso
<xispirito> eu já disse mil vezes o que tinha que dizer
<paladinn> fala na cara agora
<nntp> o xispirito fico irado eu falei apenas que tu era sistematico
<nntp> nada alem da verdade
<nntp> kkk
<paladinn> pois é
<xispirito> ahah
<paladinn> que joguinho infantil sistematico
<paladinn> isso é coisa do nerd gordo zoado pela turma
<sistematico> paladinn: Infantil pq tu caiu.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<paladinn> era pra rir ?
<sistematico> paladinn: Infelizmente num sou nerd não amigo.
<sistematico> Pelo contrário.
<xispirito> nah, é para fazer barulho de coruja
<sistematico> É pra chorar.
<xispirito> infelizmente .. quer dizer que feliz seria se fosse .. o.0
<paladinn> bom descobrimos o segredo do sistematico
<sistematico> Cabou a graça agora.
<xispirito> quer dizer que vai parar de ser joselito agora?
<xispirito> beh, meu problema é no while
<paladinn> ae achou
<paladinn> na condicional
<xispirito> se inverter a ordem, sai o outro, duas vezes
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> ta usando gcc ?
<xispirito> sim
<nntp> http://arsenicks.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/784px-fedora_cheat_cube_users.png
<darck> Alguem sabe um programa para reconhecimento facial no Ubuntu 12.04??
<paladinn> sim
<elementaryos> boa noite
<darck> Qual seria??
<xispirito> sistematico: delay não funcionou
<xispirito> está em alguma biblioteca?
<sistematico> time.h
<xispirito> está, achei
<xispirito> param.h
<sistematico> é time.h
<xispirito> sistematico: http://imagebin.org/237962
<darck> Oi.... Akinaton aqui ô!
<xispirito> aliás, não tem delay, nem nas bibliotecas
<xispirito> deve ser algo particular dai
<paladinn> nao sei pra q fui dar um apt-get upgrade agora kkkk
<sistematico> xispirito: Aqui tem Delay(), a função que faz a mesma coisa é sleep()
<sistematico> Dentro da time.h
<paladinn> php é sleep() tb
<xispirito> delay não tem por aqui não
<xispirito> sleep está em unistd.h
<xispirito> pronto, bastou eu pegar a data e hora na mesma função que se resolveu
<sistematico> [lucas@jazz /usr/ports]:% grep -rls sleep /usr/include/ | grep time
<sistematico> /usr/include/time.h
<xispirito> bom, aqui é unistd.h =D
<xispirito> assim, funciona http://bpaste.net/show/1dpkgMOqAyxeLcb17NaF/
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite a todos
<Matheus_Carvalho> alguem on??
<nntp> sup
<xispirito> não
<Matheus_Carvalho> xisprito buenas loco
<xispirito> =D
<Matheus_Carvalho> nntp buenas
<nntp> netstat -na | grep tcp | grep -i listen
<nntp> buenas
<Matheus_Carvalho> alguem ai ta no alfa do ubuntu 13.04?
<nntp> ta maluco
<nntp> alfa ?
<nntp> lol
<Matheus_Carvalho> ta certo
<Matheus_Carvalho> ta na pré alfa
<nntp> exite isso nao
<nntp> pre alfa
<nntp> pre alfa eh beta
<nntp> locura isso ae que o ubuntu ta fazendo
<xispirito> não é alfa e depois beta?
<nntp> de soltar uma distro em cima da outra e nada definido direito
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> eu ainda to na LTS 12.04 e só saiu daqui pra próxima LTS =D
<nntp> pois eh
<nntp> xispirito, sim eh isso mesmo alfa depois bete e final
<xispirito> eu ainda tenho cinco meses de SO
<xispirito> ai depois tenho que gastar uns 20min de upgrade
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xispirito, ta usando qual distro versao?
<xispirito> OpenBSD 5.2
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xispirito, 0o
<xispirito> =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xispirito, qual a diferença real no dia a dia de se usar um bsd e não linux?
<xispirito> a diferença é a segurança, que pe muito mais avançada
<xispirito> você lê o código do SO e consegue entender (!!)
<xispirito> porque é no padrão
<xispirito> não é para todo mundo, é mais para que se interessa por desenvolvimento e é doido por Unix
<xispirito> ou quer muita segurança
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> resumindo então pra um usuário padrão desktop não faz diferença um bsd ou linux
<xispirito> não
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ou bsd tem algum problema de licenças drivers codecs?
<xispirito> e para o usuário comum, Linux é vantajoso
<xispirito> Ctrl-Alt-Del: o mais grave é o flashplayer
<xispirito> que a adobe faz questão de não fazer um para bsd's
<xispirito> nvidia também corre .. apesar de que freebsd já tem um driver deles
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ummmmm...mas flash é uma merda em qualquer lugar mesmo ainda bem que ta acabando isso
<xispirito> sim, mas o usuário que ver os filmesinhos .. imagina =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> poisé por enqhanto ainda deve ser um problema
<nntp> ae flw
<nntp> sem BIP SISTEMATICO
<nntp> boa noite!
<nntp> kk
<tiagoscd> povo, boa noite
<tiagoscd> ando meio inativo nos últimos tempos
<tiagoscd> mas logo logo volto a incomodar por aquio
<tiagoscd> *aqui
<tiagoscd> :-)
<xispirito> todo mundo durmiu aha
<tiagoscd> pois é, povo mais fraco
<tiagoscd> só quer saber de dormir
<tiagoscd> uheaueahueh
<xispirito> eu não vou mentir, gosto de dormir
<xispirito> mas seria bom não precisar
<tiagoscd> eu também gosto de dormir, mas não quer dizer que sempre durmo :P
<xispirito> sim, senão estaria em coma
<Absent> boa noite
<tiagoscd> exatamente
<tiagoscd> boa noite Absent
<xispirito> noite
<Guest77113> tiagoscd: todo mundo aqui mexe com ubuntu?
<tiagoscd> creio que não Guest77113 :)
<diogovieira> tiagoscd:  tá falando sério ou é sarcasmo? rs
<tiagoscd> diogovieira: falando sério :P
<tiagoscd> eu uso Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> mas tem gente que usa todo tipo de distro por aqui
<tiagoscd> :)
<diogovieira> entendi
<diogovieira> instalei recentemente no meu netbook ubuntu 12.04
<xispirito> nem só de ubuntu vive um homem =D
<diogovieira> fiquei mega feliz com o que tó vendo do ubuntu
<diogovieira> gosto de linux de longa data, mas agora está muito acessível
<tiagoscd> beleza pura diogovieira :D
<tiagoscd> mas tchês
<tiagoscd> vou descansar aqui
<diogovieira> viu, deixa te perguntar uma coisa
<tiagoscd> manda
<xispirito> sim, eu já consigo chegar por ae, dizer "Linux" e não ser crucificado
<diogovieira> o ubuntu 12.10 ainda não instala com placas de vídeo um pouco mais fracas?
<xispirito> é um avanço
<tiagoscd> xispirito: heheheh
<diogovieira> então, xispirito mas tem muita gente com preconceito ainda
<xispirito> o problema é quando digo "BSD"
<xispirito> dai não escapo
<tiagoscd> diogovieira: depende o que consideras placa mais velhas
<diogovieira> mais velha não
<diogovieira> mais fraca
<tiagoscd> sis e via provavelmente são problemáticas
<diogovieira> meu netbook é zerinho
<diogovieira> da asus
<tiagoscd> entendi, desculpe pela falha na leitura
<xispirito> diogovieira: o problema se resume a via e sis
<xispirito> raras outras dãoproblema
<diogovieira> no 12.04 funciona que é uma beelza
<diogovieira> quando tento atualizar pro 12.10 ele fala que a placa é muito fraca
<tiagoscd> diogovieira: qual sua placa?
<diogovieira> e eu sou meio desesperado por atualizações rs
<diogovieira> então, pra ser bem sincero não sei, mas deixa eu te passar o link pro modelo do meu net rapidão
<tiagoscd> faz assim diogovieira
<tiagoscd> só digita no terminal
<tiagoscd> lspci | grep -i vga
<tiagoscd> e cola o resultado aqui
<diogovieira> blz
<tiagoscd> ei xispirito , você pode dar uma força pra ele aí? eu tenho que acordar em três horas, meio que preciso dormir
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<xispirito> tiagoscd: eu estou entalado no gcc
<tiagoscd> beleza
<xispirito> tropeçei no esp e derrubei a stack /o\
<tiagoscd> diogovieira: você tem como conectar amanhã pela manhã?
<diogovieira> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<tiagoscd> aí te ajudo com calma
<tiagoscd> preciso ir mesmo
<diogovieira> então provavelmente que não consigo, mas sem problemas, qualquer coisa eu entro aí outra hora e se der certo de nos encontrarmos te chamo :)
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> sempre estou aqui
<diogovieira> brigadão pela ajuda ai tiagoscd valew mesmo
<tiagoscd> abraços man
<diogovieira> abração boa noite
<tiagoscd> boa noite
<tiagoscd> valeu xispirito , boa sorte aí
<diogovieira> xispirito: vc não entende?
<xispirito> diogovieira: é que estou um tanto ocupado
<diogovieira> aaa ok
<diogovieira> foi mal rs
<diogovieira> me diz aí então qual o melhor programa de irc pra ubuntu
<xispirito> geral usa xchat
<diogovieira> dae já fico satisfeito por hoje :D
<diogovieira> beleza, valewwww garotooo
<xispirito> eu uso um outro =D
<diogovieira> qual??
<xispirito> erc
<xispirito> diogovieira: não é exatamente o que as pessoas esperam encontrar
<xispirito> http://imagebin.org/237956
<diogovieira> haha
<diogovieira> de boa, prefiro os mais bonitos graficamente
<xispirito> sim sim
<diogovieira> vai o xchat mesmo :)
<diogovieira> como é o endereço desse server?
<xispirito> irc.freenode.net
<xispirito> do server sei lá, tem um monte, mas é esta a rede
<diogovieira> isso, a rede :)
<brunavieira> diogovieira, opa testando
<diogovieira> obrigado por tudo aí xispirito boa noite
<sistematico> Bah..
<sistematico> Vocês já viram isso aqui: https://www.google.com/takeaction/ ?
<xispirito> que isso?
<sistematico> xispirito: Hoje eles planejam discutir leis pra bloquear algum tipo de conteúdo em alguns países.
<sistematico> xispirito: Eu não entendi direito, mas a parada é sinistra.
<xispirito> pelo que entendi é algo tipo mega repressão a caminho
<sistematico> O tal do ITU ou UIT.
<xispirito> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uni%C3%A3o_Internacional_de_Telecomunica%C3%A7%C3%B5es
<xispirito> isto?
<xispirito> vai dar uma guerra feia se acontecer algo assim, resolverem trancar a we
<xispirito> #web
<sistematico> http://www.protectinternetfreedom.org/portugu%C3%AAs
<sistematico> Aí acho que nem proxy, nem tor, nem encriptação vai dar jeito na parada.
<xispirito> eles andavam com idéias de implementar nos routers
<xispirito> nos principais
<sistematico> O slipky até saiu depois dessa notícia.
<sistematico> De tão bombástica.
<xispirito> cyber war denovo ...
<sistematico> http://www.internethalloffame.org
<xispirito> eu até vejp, vai acontecer segmentação, novas redes, e a internet cai ser a rede do comércio e governo
<xispirito> com n empresas vendendo acesso a redes própias ...
<xispirito> seria lucrativo assim
<xispirito> não para nós, claro
<sistematico> Nossa velho..
<sistematico> Tem tanto site sobre esse assunto que eu já perdi mais de uma hora lendo só sobre isso.
<sistematico> https://www.accessnow.org
<sistematico> Os caras boicotaram até o GoDaddy: http://godaddyboycott.org/
<sistematico> Empresinha pilantra.
<xispirito> me chama de noiado =D
<sistematico> Taí uma empresa que eu nunca vou contratar :\
<sistematico> Ixi... https://www.accessnow.org/blog/2012/11/29/darkness-in-syria
<sistematico> O bixo pegou.
<xispirito> aha
<sistematico> http://www.itu.int
<sistematico> .int
<xispirito> o problema é a localização geográfica dos roteadores
<xispirito> estão todos nos eua, os principais
<xispirito> dai eles pensam que oque passa pelos routes "é deles", engraçado que isto não vale quando eu compro um cd, o conteúdo não é meu
<sistematico> Vou dormir.
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<nntp> bom dia
<nntp> achei o problema do meu access.log
<nntp> bom dia Rudolf
<Rudolf> dia
<tiagoscd> bom dia
<nntp> bom dia tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> nntp, :)
<Fisico> Rudolf: ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: bom dia
<Fisico> Rudolf: eae
<tiagoscd> dia :-)
<Fisico> dia
<nntp> opa
<Erfenos> Bom dia, pessoal to com um problema, instalei o virtualbox4.2 no ubuntu 12.10 tudo ocorreu normalmente porém quando vou instalar os adicionais para convidado simplesmente ele não instala porque não tem VBoxGuestAdditions.iso
<Erfenos> Baixeu o VBoxGuestAdditions agora porém não sei aonde devo coloca-lo alguém sabe me responder
<shallwe> Erfenos, qual sistema vc está emulando? windows?
<Erfenos> shallwe, é sim estou emulando o windows server 2003
<Erfenos> eu baixei o virtualbox 4.2 direto do site portanto acredito que ele veio sem a iso do VBoxGuestAdditions
<shallwe> pois é, eu fiz essa instalação ontem e deu tudo certo
<shallwe> ele reconheceu o guestadditons
<shallwe> instalei windows xp
<shallwe> nao deu erro de kernel nem nada?
<Erfenos> no meu tbémnão deu erro de kernel nem nada é só os adicionais de convidado que não instala e nem da erro:(.... Vou instalar o windows XP para verificar se o problema é com o server 2003
<Rudolf> Erfenos: perde tempo não
<Rudolf> Erfenos: joga a iso dentro do windows server, monta ela
<Rudolf> Erfenos: e instala a partir dela mesmo
<Erfenos> 'o' nem tinha pensado nisso.... valew Rudolf pela dica
<Felipe__> como faço para instalar drivers da hp no ubuntu ?
<nntp> impressora hp com pau no windows eh osso
<nntp> lixo do lixo
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<LuizAngioletti> Olá!
<LuizAngioletti> Tô procurando um lugar que tenha o sources.list original do quantal 64bits
<deusr> olá!
<deusr> alguém aqui teve esse problema com o nautilus, vc consegue copiar um arquivo ou pasta, mas nao consegue colar
<deusr> nao é permissao
<deusr> nao grupo, nem user
<nntp> foda de atualizar kernel eh o tal do driver de video kk
<nntp> pronto
<daviazevedo> oi
<daviazevedo> preciso de ajuda
<daviazevedo> alguém pode me ajudar?
<rcbdesigner> fala o que seria
<daviazevedo> eu instalei meu ubuntu
<daviazevedo> a versão mais nova!
<daviazevedo> a tive q ue desliga ro pc
<daviazevedo> ae eu comecei a atualizar
<daviazevedo> agora ja nao consigo mais atualizar e nem abrir a central de programas do ubuntu
<daviazevedo> ja usei o apt-get update
<daviazevedo> o apt-get upgrade
<daviazevedo> e nada
<rcbdesigner> teve que desligar?
<daviazevedo> sim
<rcbdesigner> não chegou a reinicializar?
<daviazevedo> sim tb
<daviazevedo> este erro ja nao é de hoje
<daviazevedo> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_universe_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<daviazevedo> este é o erro
<daviazevedo> fala isto
<daviazevedo> os pacotes possuem dependencias não resolvidos
<daviazevedo> eu axei q teria que trocar allista de repositórios
<daviazevedo> e atualizar o apt-get
<daviazevedo> ou algo assim
<daviazevedo> ou reestaurar o linus
<daviazevedo> linux*
<jcosta> ola
<rcbdesigner> hum
<jcosta> por favor necessito de um apoio para sulucionar o prob com ubuntu
<rcbdesigner> não sei se tem um usuario de ubuntu que possa ajudar
<shallwe> daviazevedo, tenta:
<shallwe> sudo apt-get update -f
<daviazevedo> opa vou ver aki
<shallwe> :)
<daviazevedo>                Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-proposed Release                           Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-backports Release                          Obter:9 http://br.archive.ubuntu.com quantal-updates Release [49,6 kB]          Obter:10 http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release.gpg [307 B]                    61% [9 Release 9.906 B/49,6 kB 20%] [8 Sources 9.760 B/17,1 kB 57%] [Aguardando^Cdavi@davi-Pc-Lo
<jcosta> ola algum ai pode me dar uma pequena ajuda
<daviazevedo> ignorado
<daviazevedo> da muito isto
<rcbdesigner> fala jcosta
<jcosta> estou usando ubuntu 12.10
<jcosta> e depois que fiz a atualizaçao
<jcosta> novo kernel
<jcosta> a placa de rede desabilitou
<d70> daviazevedo, com outras versões(antigas) do ubuntu, -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863742&page=9
<daviazevedo> ta atualizando
<daviazevedo> mas eu axo q ja fiz isto
<jcosta> e ja tentei todos os comando que achei para resolver
<daviazevedo> quando  eu instalar
<jcosta> e aparece a mensagem permission denied
<rcbdesigner> já tentou reiniciar e fazer nova atualização jcosta
<rcbdesigner> ?
<jcosta> aind nao
<rcbdesigner> tenta ai e volta
<daviazevedo> mas sem a rede como ele vai atualizar?
<jcosta> por nao consigo sem rede
<daviazevedo> é isso aew
<daviazevedo> arruma uma placa de rede emprestada
<rcbdesigner> pensei q era rede interna
<rcbdesigner> esquece
<jcosta> pois é um notebook hp
<daviazevedo> i caraca
<daviazevedo> ae complica
<jcosta> estou usando outro micro
<daviazevedo> entendi
<daviazevedo> cara
<daviazevedo> tenta baixar os drivers offline
<daviazevedo> só q eu n sei como q faz isso
<daviazevedo> n çlembro
<daviazevedo> a turma ae deve saber
<daviazevedo> axo q o meu problema esta resolvendo
<daviazevedo> vou deixar rolando a atualização aki
<daviazevedo> a lista de repositoris
<jcosta> conhece algum comando para resolver essa messagem de permission denied?
<daviazevedo> quem pode me dar ae
<daviazevedo> isso nao seria o usuraio?
<daviazevedo> no terminal vc ja usou
<daviazevedo> sudo su
<jcosta> sim ja fui la
<daviazevedo> ae pois a senha
<jcosta> ja dei permisao mais continua
<daviazevedo> deixa eu falar uma bobagem
<daviazevedo> tem como usar um linux mais antigo e pegar o drive da rede e instalar no novo?
<daviazevedo> no windows isso da pra fazer
<jcosta> ja tou tentando de tudo
<daviazevedo> ??????????????????????????????????????????????
<rcbdesigner> para o novo?
<rcbdesigner> talvez vc faça um comando para baixar o pacote compactado
<rcbdesigner> da uma googleada
<jcosta> na placa de rede esta soft blocked: yes
<d70> jcosta, qual modelo do note, exato?
<daviazevedo_> oi galera
<daviazevedo_> problema resolvido
<daviazevedo_> usei este código
<daviazevedo_> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<daviazevedo_> mas o q ele faz exatamente
<daviazevedo_> ehehehe
<daviazevedo_> ???
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkk
<daviazevedo_> sério eu nao seiii
<daviazevedo_> agora só falta atualizar
<rcbdesigner> xo ver o q faz
<daviazevedo_> como que vc v isto?
<rcbdesigner> google
<daviazevedo_> só q eu instalei o synaptic ae com este código, apareceu uma parada de atualização parcial, ae eu fiz, ae removeu o synaptic
<rcbdesigner> parece que é para esvaziar o cache do apt e as listas de pacotes
<daviazevedo_> meio que ele resetou meu linux
<daviazevedo_> isso ae msm
<daviazevedo_> massa
<daviazevedo_> aushaushauhs
<daviazevedo_> só q ferra tudo se usar ele
<daviazevedo_> aushaushau
<daviazevedo_> e eu sofro com net
<daviazevedo_> de 300k
<daviazevedo_> asuhaushaushauhs
<daviazevedo_> é osso
<daviazevedo_> e aida por cima instavel!
<rcbdesigner> pode ser para outra coisa
<rcbdesigner> onde vc viu esse codigo?
<nntp> nunca
<rcbdesigner> eae nntp
<nntp> cada bobagem q eu vejo aqui que eu piro kkk
<daviazevedo_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863742&page=9
<rcbdesigner> huahauhauahua
<daviazevedo_> foi o shallwe q me passou
<daviazevedo_> kkkkkk
<nntp> so tem genio
<rcbdesigner> pelo q vi mesmo assim pode ocorrer novamente o problema
<daviazevedo_> o importante é resolver o problema
<rcbdesigner> claro....
<daviazevedo_> mas ae é só ter cuidado pra atualizar
<rcbdesigner> vamos resolver a fome na áfrica
<daviazevedo_> e tem um fera aki q pode ajudar
<nntp> cuidado pra atualizar?
<rcbdesigner> lá vem um solta umas ogivas nucleares... pronto.. fome erradicada...
<daviazevedo_> nao pow
<daviazevedo_> tipo eu cancelei a atualização
<daviazevedo_> ae deu este problema todo
<daviazevedo_> entendeu nntp?
<rcbdesigner> aaaaaaaaahhhhh
<daviazevedo_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> mas tipo... faz quanto tempo que estava com esse problema?
<nntp> pode crer
<daviazevedo_> quase duas semanas
<rcbdesigner> me expliquem uma coisa... tem uma forma de formatar o pc sem ter que reinstalar os programas?
<daviazevedo_> tem um programa q faz isto
<daviazevedo_> mas ae tipo
<daviazevedo_> vc faz backup dos programas
<daviazevedo_> ae vc instala sem usar a net
<daviazevedo_> preocura na central de programas
<daviazevedo_> aptoncd
<nntp> eh nos tamo eh 2012
<nntp> a net aqui eh de 35 megas
<rcbdesigner> no caso não seria instalar numa nova partição?
<daviazevedo_> ae
<daviazevedo_> eu mora na roça
<nntp> 300k foi minh 1a dls
<daviazevedo_> sim
<daviazevedo_> preocura só
<nntp> isso deve ter uns 10 anos
<nntp> kkk
<daviazevedo_> la tem as definições doprograma vc vai entender melhor
<daviazevedo_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<daviazevedo_> aki na roça
<Kaleo_> Olá pessoal, estou com problemas para resolver uma dependência, alguem têm alguma dica?
<daviazevedo_> é só via radio
<daviazevedo_> ou satélite
<daviazevedo_> aushaushaushaus
<daviazevedo_> ou os modens da vivo claro oi
<daviazevedo_> essas merdas
<rcbdesigner> roça seria onde?
<Kaleo_> Alguem?
<daviazevedo_> RJ>Campos dos goytacazes> Tocos
<daviazevedo_> preocura ae
<daviazevedo_> aushaushaushas
<daviazevedo_> no mapa tem uma nuvem em cima
<daviazevedo_> ashaushaus
<daviazevedo_> tinha pelo menos
<daviazevedo_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> goytacazes???
<daviazevedo_> aki o papo ta bom ,mas vou na igreja
<Kaleo_> Pessoal?
<rcbdesigner> .....
<daviazevedo_> isso ae msm
<rcbdesigner> vai lá.. procurar aqui onde fica
<daviazevedo_> Kaleo precisa de ajuda cadao espertão do nntp
<daviazevedo_> hehehe
<daviazevedo_> fuii
<daviazevedo_> abraços galera
<daviazevedo_> flwww
<jcosta> ola
<jcosta> até agora sem soluçao
<nntp> j0su3, ?
<nntp> jcosta, qual o pepino ?
<rcbdesigner> parece uma  boa cidade cortada por um rio
<rcbdesigner> ele quer fazer uma atualização dos drivers
<rcbdesigner> para o note que não está reconhecendo a placa de redes
<jcosta> depois do comando rfkill
<rcbdesigner> correto jcosta ?
<jcosta> aparece soft blocke:yes
<jcosta> hard blocked: yes
<jcosta> a wireless nao esta ativada
<jcosta> ja usei todos os comando que pude.....kkkk
<jcosta> que durezaaa
<jcosta> tem mais algum outro comando ai
<[Orca]> fala aí galera!
<[Orca]> beleza? :-)
<nntp> o jcosta c tem q achar o modulo certo da tua placa de rede e instalar
<jcosta> ja baixei o pacote
<jcosta> so falta instalar
<nntp> mm
<jcosta> ai e que ta o problema.....nao sei por onde kkkkkk
<jcosta> to começando agora kkkkk
<[Orca]> nntp: xispirito: jcosta: tudo bem com voces?
<jcosta> ja esta no desktop o pacote
<jcosta> como faço para instalar?
<nntp> blz
<jcosta> por favor
<nntp> como q eh esse pacote ?
<jcosta> please
<nntp> que pacote ?
<[Orca]> hm...
<jcosta> sao os drives da rtl8188ce
<jcosta> estao compactados
<nntp> fala o nome do pacote meu
<nntp> q dificill
<[Orca]> hahaha
<[Orca]> tar.gz?
<nntp> tar zxvf nomedopacote.tar.gz
<rcbdesigner> ele quer saber a extensão jcosta
<jcosta> tar
<[Orca]> não é tao complicado assim
<[Orca]> (descompactar) :D
<nntp> tar xvf nomepacote.tar
<nntp> vai descompactar
<nntp> talvez tem q por o -xvf nao lembro se eh com ou sem o -
<nntp> dae tu entra no dir que criou
<nntp> onde tao os arquivos
<[Orca]> é com -
<[Orca]> bem aqui é com -
<jcosta> estao no desktop
<nntp> que zona
<nntp> desktop nao eh lugar disso nao mas vamo lah
<[Orca]> hahahaha huahuahua
<nntp> c ta no terminal ae  ?
<[Orca]> minhas cuisas fica tudo no desktop :D
<jcosta> sim
<[Orca]> nao sou muito organizado com minhas coisas pessoais :D
<nntp> jcosta entao, deve ter um arquivo configure
<jcosta> estou no terminal
<nntp> se tiver voce deve executar ele
<nntp> ./configure
<nntp> se nao tiver o configure
<jcosta> qual seria o comando completo
<jcosta> ?
<nntp> eu to te explicando
<nntp> se nao tiver o configure
<nntp> voce vai daro comando
<nntp> make
<nntp> depois
<nntp> make install
<nntp> depois
<[Orca]> nntp: nossa...
<nntp> modprobe rtl8192ce
<nntp> jcosta, ta compilando ae ?
<jcosta> dise aki arquivo make nao foi encontrado
<jcosta> ainda nao
<jcosta> qunado digitel make install deu esta menssagem
<jcosta> aquivo nao encontrado
<nntp> nossa seu linux ta bixado
<[Orca]> nntp: qual distro ele usa? :D:D
<nntp> apt-get install cmake
<nntp> ve se vai
<[Orca]> hauahuahuaha
<jcosta> isso foi depois que atualizei
<jcosta> ontem
<rcbdesigner> pelo q entendi ele ta sem internet no note
<nntp> nao pode tar neh rcbdesigner
<nntp> pensa ?
<nntp> nossa so tem genio mesmo
<nntp> kkk
<jcosta> estou aqui do lado brasil
<rcbdesigner> ele ta usando outro pc
<jcosta> no peru...kkkk
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> ai eh foda
<jcosta> e baixou todas atualizacaoes de um servidor daqui
<nntp> jcosta, instalaou o cmake ?
<[Orca]> complicado
<[Orca]> sem net
<nntp> se ele tiver cd isso ta lah dentro do cd
<jcosta> depois que atualizou a rede a cabo parou de funcionar
<jcosta> a wireless nunca ativou
<nntp> faz parte
<nntp> eu acabei de reinstalar meu driver de video depois que eu atualizei meu kernel
<nntp> linux eh assim mesmo
<Spiga> tb ,,, vcs compra coisas de 3 linha
<nntp> eu nao
<nntp> olha outro genio
<nntp> kkk
<[Orca]> eita
<[Orca]> rindo
<Spiga> sempre atualizo e nao para nada aki
<jcosta> q durezaaa
<Spiga> comprando placa mae do sergio malandro com placa de video da xuxa da nisso.
<jcosta> e eu querendo migrar para linux e olha no que dar
<jcosta> esse é um dos graaandes problemas do linux que temos que resolver
<[Orca]> qual distro tu ta usando jcosta?
<jcosta> fazer u q
<Spiga> cara depois que usei distro a base de deb nunca tive esse problema mais
<Spiga> eu tinha quando usava slack..
<Spiga> que esqueia algo no kernel para compilar.;
<nntp> eu nem compilo nada tmb nao
<nntp> so reinstalei pq amd eh amd
<Spiga> to falando
<Spiga> 3 linha
<Spiga> intel + geforce forever.
<[Orca]> hahauaha
<Spiga> outro que vai passar raiva com amd.. e a apple..
<Spiga> esse ano tirou as placas GeForce para usar ATI..
<Spiga> to ate vendo.
<[Orca]> spiga: como assim?
<Spiga> vai da merda.
<rcbdesigner> eu to achando q minha placa AMD deu pau... torrou
<rcbdesigner> levar na manutenção pq aqui em casa não tenho mais ideia
<rcbdesigner> placa não.. processador
<[Orca]> gente, como um notebook queima a placa mae? vi9 um note de um colega q teve a sorte de queimar a plava mae :D
<rcbdesigner> era para eu ter colocado um cooler d'agua =/
<Spiga> [Orca]: na verdade ele nao queima placa mae
<Spiga> [Orca]: devido ao aquecimento que ele proporciona as soldas derrete.. e sai do lugar...
<Spiga> ai fode tudo.
<[Orca]> placa
<Spiga> por isso que falo... AMD e uma bomba ... deviria fazer panela.. pois so sabe fazer coisas que esquenta.
<Spiga> [
<Spiga> [Orca]: sim... a linha DVX000 da HP tem esse problemas... se vc nao usar em lugar com ar condicionado..
<Spiga> ele queima.
<[Orca]> eita :d. o dele era hp
<rcbdesigner> eu podia ter gastado 165 reais para não ter esse prejuizo e não ter mais preocupação de esquentar a merda do processador
<rcbdesigner> meu irmão coordena um setor de informática... não deixa mais comprar nada da HP
<rcbdesigner> que é pura dor de cabeça
<[Orca]> nao sabia que os produtos da hp era ruins... mas em fim :D
<[Orca]> to sabendo agora
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<Spiga> HP pega fogo.
<Spiga> isso a linha DV4000 DV6000
<Spiga> tem alguns modelos que ainda prestam
<[Orca]> em fim
<[Orca]> afffff
<[Orca]> eae
<xispirito> eae
<therolyn> ola
<therolyn> alguem pode me ajudar?
<xispirito> quem sabe? primeiro precisa dizer o preblema
<therolyn> é algo simples se eu baixar o ubuntu do site e instalar no dvd ou cd seila em qual é, eu consigo rodar direto ? sem precisar instalar?
<xispirito> therolyn: consegue rodar
<xispirito> só que não vai dar para instalar software adicional e etc
<therolyn> tem algum lugar que eu possa aprender a programação dele pois pretendo ajudar a melhora-lo
<xispirito> therolyn: legal, só que é código de montão, escolha um pedaço só =D
<xispirito> é uma série de projetos separados, gnome, linux kernel, etc etc
<therolyn> isso é o de menos eu conheço um tanto de programação mas nunca parei para experimentar o ubutu
<therolyn> eu faço programação para jogos
<xispirito> therolyn: legal
<xispirito> therolyn: mas assim, você pode baixar o código de qualquer software que aconpanha a distro
<xispirito> só ir no site do projeto
<xispirito> ou ainda, usando a ferramenta apt-build
<therolyn> po algum de v6 ai quer um pupilo?
<xispirito> e acho que no site do ubuntu deve ter o código que eles usam
<therolyn> estou online direto e disposto a aprender
<xispirito> therolyn: não estou a ponto de ter pupilo ainda =D
<xispirito> apesar de ter ensinado OpenBSD a um
<therolyn> kkkk, só de vc saber alguma coisa esta sim
<therolyn> pois eu nao sei nada de ubuntu
<xispirito> therolyn: primeiramente, baixe a iso e rode
<therolyn> eu ja dei muita aula e sei da sim
<therolyn> ja estpou baixando esta terminando
<xispirito> therolyn: o ideal seria instalar, dai instalar nele as ferramentas de desenvolvimento
<xispirito> até dá para fazer compilação cruzada ou usar cigwin, mas nãoé a mesma coisa
<Spiga> o ideial e vc LER... muito
<therolyn> tipo eu vou instalar ele sim
<therolyn> assim se tivese onde achar livro dele eu leria muito
<therolyn> quero melhorar pakas o ubuntu
<xispirito> therolyn: tem muito material
<xispirito> para começar, leia o foca linux
<xispirito> ali você pega a base
<Spiga> therolyn: www.guiafoca.org
<therolyn> hmmmm
<therolyn> algum de v6 ajudou ja os anonymous?
<Spiga> therolyn: resumindo.. hj o UBUNTU e algumas distro ja estoa quase no nivel WINDOWS.... onde vc faz tudo por modo grafico.
<xispirito> err .. não, além de que, a idéia deles é ficar anonimo =D
<Spiga> nao precisa se prender a comandos
<therolyn> por modo grafico eu faria muito bem sou designer
<xispirito> já eu sou adepto da linha de comando
<xispirito> só não navego na web por comando porque não dá para ver as fotinhas o.0
<Spiga> nem curto,
<Spiga> modo grafico FTW
<xispirito> eu uso modo gráfico, com um terminal aberto, fullscreen =D
<Spiga> to foda.
<Spiga> fora
<Spiga> o que eu puder fazer modo grafico.
<Spiga> ta lindo
<xispirito> eu só não arranquei o mouse ainda porque uso ele uns cinco min do dia
<therolyn> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<therolyn> po alguem quer depois q eu aprender legal, fazer uma união para fazer uma versão grafica bem show dele e leve ao mesmo tempo?
<Spiga> versao grafica?
<Spiga> do que meu querido.
<therolyn> sei la kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<therolyn> sou meio maluco mesmo
<Spiga> lol
<Spiga> ja volto fazer uns teste aki
<paladinn> boa noite familia
<paladinn> firmeza total ?
<therolyn> firmeza
<therolyn> mals a demora
<therolyn> pois eu estou no trabalho e de vez enquando tenho q atender um pessoal
<paladinn> suporte ?
<therolyn> isso
<paladinn> de linux ?
<therolyn> nao, outros menos linux
<therolyn> linux estou aprendendo agora
<paladinn> opa
<paladinn> se tiver alguma duvida falai
<paladinn> ja usa alguma distro ?
<paladinn> fui suporte mtos anos
<paladinn> comecei assim cara
<paladinn> parabens !!!
<paladinn> :)
<Spiga> suporte osso
<paladinn> é nada
<paladinn> se vc manja
<paladinn> Spiga, ensinar é aprender 2x
<paladinn> anota isso
<Spiga> paladinn: to falando que ja trampei de suporte ... e issi
<Spiga> osso
<paladinn> osso duro de roer
<Spiga> e cada absurdo que vc houve ..
<paladinn> sem dúvida
<paladinn> cada atendimento uma surpresa
<paladinn> mas é isso o que nos torna forte Spiga
<paladinn> caminhos de pedra
<paladinn> suporte
<paladinn> ajuda
<paladinn> orientação
<paladinn> é dahora vai
<Spiga> nao e nao.
<therolyn> verdade estou com o pala sobre isso
<Spiga> quando te acordam 3:00 a.m que o sistema nao ta entrando...
<therolyn> po palaquer ser meu tutor nao?
<therolyn> nao sei nada nada
<paladinn> demoro
<nntp> suporte o cara te xinga tudo
<paladinn> ah
<nntp> stresss
<paladinn> suporte é linha de frente
<nntp> no ultimo
<paladinn> stress concentrado
<nntp> rola nao
<paladinn> não é pros fracos
<nntp> bah
<therolyn> cara eu sou suporte de criação de jogos designer e programação para programas
<Spiga> suporte e mesma coisa que oreia de construção.
<paladinn> melhor que suporte, customer care
<Spiga> so se fode
<nntp> tudo que envolve callcenter eh latada
<paladinn> hehe
<paladinn> telemarketing é zuado
<paladinn> mas suporte é bacana
<paladinn> e vcs são muito chato =P
<nntp> nao
<Spiga> nao e nao
<nntp> neh nao
<paladinn> kkkk
<nntp> cara maluco
<nntp> therolyn
<paladinn> eu sempre gostei
<nntp> paladinn, e o therolyn
<paladinn> tanto que sou programador, e as vezes dou suporte pra usuário, que mal tem ?
<therolyn> diga
<Spiga> nntp: ele pegou suporte de empresa de programas... por isso... certeza....
<paladinn> ninguem nasce sabendo
<nntp> suporte de criaçao de jgos ?
<Spiga> nntp: ele dava suporte para os caras que ja sabia...
<therolyn> eu dou
<nntp> kkk
<Spiga> por isso que ele ta falando isso.
<nntp> tendi
<paladinn> eu comecei no suporte de acesso discado
<paladinn> trampei no suporte UOL
<paladinn> 2 anos
<nntp> nem
<paladinn> acesso discado, banda larga
<paladinn> hospedagem
<Spiga> quero ver vc pegar suporte... de empresa chucra.
<paladinn> fui evoluindo
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> suporte discado cara
<paladinn> modem 56k
<paladinn> com windows 95
<paladinn> :D
<paladinn> tem tempo ruim pra mim não nntp
<paladinn> aqui é onde os fracos não tem vez
<paladinn> e o covarde morre sem tentar
<Spiga> lol. o cara dava suporte para 36 pessoas no brasil todo.
<paladinn> hehehe
<Spiga> nessa epoca ninguem usava net..
<nntp> therolyn, q jogo c da suporte ?
<Spiga> era facil
<paladinn> trampei em varios datacenter tambem
<paladinn> suporte pra colocation
<paladinn> vixi
<nntp> quem usava sacava um pouco
<paladinn> 8 anos de infra
<nntp> ixi
<paladinn> nem nntp
<nntp> trocava hd
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> hd queimado
<Spiga> quero ver vc de suporte na OI.
<Spiga> ai sim vc vai ver o que passar raiva.
<paladinn> hj em dia é diferente
<paladinn> é telemarketing
<paladinn> antigamente era suporte mesmo
<paladinn> puro osso
<Spiga> eu sou 1 dos clientes.. safados que liga todo dia para reclamar.
<paladinn> kkkk
<paladinn> a gente faria amizade na linha
<paladinn> ;)
<paladinn> ia ate te dar umas dicas
<paladinn> umas strings no seu modem pra melhorar a conexão
<Spiga> cuidar de 36 pessoas era facil.
<paladinn> hehehehe
<paladinn> vcs são chorão
<nntp> olha ae o paladinn dando dica de string ficando amigo do pessoal aeuheauhae
<nntp> aeuhaeuhaeh
<paladinn> hehe sim
<paladinn> bom vou dar um role dps volto galera fui
<Spiga> falow.
<nntp> t+
<Spiga> eeeeee \o/ falta 20 dias para fim do mundo.
<Spiga> e eu aki trampando
<xispirito> lol
<therolyn> voltei
<therolyn> mals denovo a demora
<therolyn> a iso do ubuntu é para cd neh?
<xispirito> therolyn: não mais
<xispirito> já não cabe
<xispirito> o legal é usar um pendrive para ela
<therolyn> sei
<therolyn> pq eu baixei agora a iso e tem o tamanho de um cd
<therolyn> mas eu vou gravar em um dvd
<lipearu> boa noite
<therolyn> todos quietos
<therolyn> q chato
<sistematico> Senti vibrações.
<sistematico> Parece que alguem aqui estava entediado por todos estarem quietos.
<sistematico> Não sei ao certo.
<Kakarot0> @_@
<sistematico> Marcon, todo mundo já sabe que é você.
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-04
<porrador> o ubuntu roda em q sistema de arquivos? fat32?
<sistematico> ntfs
<shallwe> lol
<shallwe> ext4 eu uso
<xispirito> o.0
<xispirito> ext4 está sensível a queda de luz, nesta veresão 4
<sistematico> Como assim "sensível"? Antes de cair a luz ele sente e te avisa?
<xispirito> não é sensitivo, é sensível
<xispirito> aos efeitos =D
<sistematico> Ah! Tá!
<sistematico> Entendi nada, mas tudo bem.
<xispirito> ele corrompe com a queda
<sistematico> xispirito: BTW, quer comprar na minha loja?!
<xispirito> e dá-lhe fsck
<xispirito> sistematico: depende do que você tem a vender
<sistematico> xispirito: Te dou um "Voucher".
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<xispirito> ah eu não sei o que é isto dae
<sistematico> xispirito: Só tenho um teclado em toda a loja!
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahaa
<xispirito> lol
<sistematico> xispirito: Eu tambem num sei, só sei que tem na loja lá!!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<sistematico> xispirito: Acho que é tipo um vale presente saca?
<xispirito> sinto que voc será bem sucedido na empreitada
<xispirito> o planetajento é invejável
<sistematico> Tipo, eu de dou um Voucher de R$10,00 e produto custa R$20,00, você só paga R$10,00.
<sistematico> xispirito: Entende?
<paladinn> oix
<paladinn> qual url da sua loja sistematico
<xispirito> sistematico: isto é engenharia social 0.0
<sistematico> Eu "acho" que é isso.
<sistematico> paladinn: Mas num é pra ficar me trollando não né veio?
<sistematico> :-|
<xispirito> paladinn: cuida que ele pira
<xispirito> pira
<xispirito> geral
<xispirito> pirão o.0
<sistematico> Bem, na hora que pararem a zuação eu colo a url.
<sistematico> Aliás, só um que tá zuando.
<paladinn> vcs são loucos né
<paladinn> to falando sério
<paladinn> vcs só sabem brincar zoar os otro não conversam sério
<xispirito> sistematico: todo mundo vive de zoação, só não competen xD
<sistematico> paladinn: http://bruminformatica.com.br
<paladinn> feio
<paladinn> deselegante
<paladinn> esse opencart véio
<xispirito> R$330,00 um teclado /o\
<xispirito> arré égua
<paladinn> quem codo sistematico  ?
<paladinn> poem um tema bonito
<paladinn> fala serio
<sistematico> xispirito: Eu não compinto.
<xispirito> o.0
<sistematico> Falei que num era pra zuar e já zuou :-|
<paladinn> to falando serio
<xispirito> acho que ninguém copinto, não que eu conheça
<nntp> alguem, me chamou ae ?
<nntp> ^^
<xispirito> nntp: copinto
<paladinn> sistematico pago quanto nessa loja virtual ?
<paladinn> zoada
<nntp> nem
<xispirito> lol, eu até achei que ficou legal
<paladinn> aff
<sistematico> paladinn: Pagou?
<xispirito> o.0
<sistematico> Ué.
<xispirito> hoje quem pirou foi o outro /o\
<xispirito> ah ta
<xispirito> achei que tinha pirado
<sistematico> xispirito: Obrigado pelo elogio.
<paladinn> fechei sem querer
<paladinn> sim pagou quanto
<sistematico> paladinn: A hospedagem?
<xispirito> sistematico: obrigado? de você? lol
<paladinn> a loja e a hospedagem
<sistematico> Eu não entendi o "pagou".
<xispirito> vai acabar, agora tenho certeza, salve-se quem puder
<paladinn> pq essa loja virtual opencart
<xispirito> é o fim do mundo
<paladinn> vc arrumou ela onde
<sistematico> paladinn: A loja eu não paguei nada.
<paladinn> www.opencartbrasil.com.br
<paladinn> ela é open né
<xispirito> sistematico: arruma uma estação sun, que eu te compro
<xispirito> ou um mips
<xispirito> mas nãocom preço exorbitante, tem que ser competitivo =D
<sistematico> xispirito: O teclado tá bem barato se quer saber.
<paladinn> é de gamer
<paladinn> esse preço mesmo
<sistematico> xispirito: Tô ganhando sabe quanto em cima?
<xispirito> uns R$300,00
<paladinn> razer
<sistematico> R$20,00
<paladinn> warcraft é muito loko
<paladinn> que mal tem xispirito ?
<xispirito> mas eu não pago mais que R$30,00 em um teclado
<sistematico> xispirito: http://informatica.mercadolivre.com.br/teclados/outros-/lycosa_OrderId_PRICE_ItemTypeID_N
<paladinn> vc não tem coragem de montar nada na internet ?
<xispirito> paladinn: nenhum, só que eu não compro
<sistematico> xispirito: Adivinha de quem é o teclado Lycosa mais barato do ML?
<paladinn> nunca comprou nada ?
<paladinn> nunca fez nem rolo pela internet ?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<xispirito> o.0
<xispirito> mas não mistura as bolas
<xispirito> só disse que não compro um teclado deste valor
<sistematico> xispirito: Vou pedir uns de R$30,00 e anunciar, se compra?! :)
<xispirito> sistematico: quando o meu quebrar, compro
<paladinn> ah ta
<sistematico> xispirito: Fala pra mim qq tu tá precisando!?
<sistematico> heh
<xispirito> uma estação sun, ou mips
<sistematico> Mas eu nem sei onde vende essa parada, aqui no meu fornecedor brasileño não tem!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<xispirito> sim, não é comum =D
<paladinn> sistematico quanto me arruma umas memoria 4g ddr3 pra note
<paladinn> na kabum ta 60 reais
<paladinn> com 240 reais vou comprar 16 giga , 8 giga pros 2 note q tenho
<sistematico> paladinn: Espera um minuto?
<paladinn> me arruma umas corsair
<sistematico> Fala o produto que você quer que eu falo com o cara aqui no MSN agora.
<sistematico> paladinn: Fala o produto certinho, marca e modelo, se eu não tiver eu já aviso.
<xispirito> sistematico: pergunta se ele tem uma placa de vídeo intel off board com entrada para dois monitores vga o.0
 * xispirito só procura coisas corriqueiras
<sistematico> xispirito: É, só que eu tô falando sério, num tô brincando agora.
<xispirito> e eu to brincando? quero aceleração, dois monitores e driver open source em OpenBSD
<paladinn> sistematico to pensando em comprar ainda
<paladinn> o caixa não tem essa verba pro investimento
<paladinn> =/ em janeiro se pá
<xispirito> ou isso ou um a estação sun
<paladinn> entao
<paladinn> xispirito
<sistematico> paladinn: Na hora que decicidir me manda um e-mail, forneço nota do produto.
<paladinn> vc tem que comprar nvido quadro
<paladinn> nvidia quadro
<xispirito> e driver?
<paladinn> aquelas nervosa
<paladinn> é placa
<sistematico> paladinn: vendas@bruminformatica.com.br
<paladinn> demoro se for confiavel eu compro
<xispirito> paladinn: mas ainda pergunto: e driover?
<paladinn> essas
<paladinn> http://lista.mercadolivre.com.br/nvida-quadro
<paladinn> tem pra bsd
<xispirito> tem só para FreeBSD
<sistematico> paladinn: Já vou te falar uma coisa, coisa muito cara eu não compro, porque eu pago ISS, ICMS e IPI.
<xispirito> e é fechado
<sistematico> paladinn: Aí quando o valor é alto, fica inviável.
<xispirito> e eu não quero uma placa "nervosa", tem que ser zen of unix
<sistematico> Se for contrabando até compensa, mas pagando todos os impostos fica impossível.
<paladinn> to ligado , eu compro uns barato as vezes no ebay, tenho cc internacional
<paladinn> comprava mta coisa nesse site www.everyonedoesit.com mas não aceita mais cc
<sistematico> paladinn: Infelimente não trabalho com artigos para o uso de drogas.
<sistematico> Infelizmente.
<xispirito> teria mais clientes =D
<paladinn> comprei mto desse site, saiu até no jornal nacional
<xispirito> lol, quanto bong
<paladinn> sistematico se precisar de algo pra sua loja virtual de script, tema, formas de pagamento
<paladinn> no opencartbrasil.com.br tem tudo de graça
<xispirito> bolador, esmurrugador ..
<paladinn> incrementa sua loja
<paladinn> ja montei varias dessa e extendi o core, é feita em php e mysql
<paladinn> básicona
<paladinn> poem um ssl nela
<paladinn> joga pro pagseguro
<sistematico> já tem
<sistematico> https://bruminformatica.com.br
<paladinn> legal
<sistematico> Paypal, PagSeguro, Cálculo de Frete, SEDEX, e-SEDEX e PAC eu tô colocando agora.
<paladinn> monto varias lojas, magento é a melhor
<xispirito> sistematico: pelo menos pergunta se ele tem estação sun para vender, sério
<paladinn> mas mto dificil de mexer
<paladinn> :)
<paladinn> https://developers.google.com/chart/interactive/docs/reference#dataparam
<paladinn> to fazendo uns relatório sinistro com essa api do google
<xispirito> paladinn: arre égua
<xispirito> isto ae conecta em *sql?
<paladinn> legal né os usuário pira nos dashboard com chart
<paladinn> qualquer tipo de dados
<paladinn> uso em json
<paladinn> vindo do mysql
<Chewbacca> mm
<xispirito> o desenvolvimento web meio que me é complicado, devido a bagunça geral
<xispirito> html5 está deixando a coisa melhor
<paladinn> falou falou e não disse nada xispirito
<paladinn> o q o html5 tem a ver com desenvolvimento web
<xispirito> =D
<xispirito> arre o0
<paladinn> foi só um simples avanço
<paladinn> que é experimental ainda
<xispirito> sim, mas j[a é um avanço
<paladinn> pela w3c
<paladinn> tem navegador que não suporta
<paladinn> e nem quer suportar as especificação
<paladinn> assim como o CSS3
<xispirito> leia-se "explorer"
<paladinn> HTML5 + CSS3 + NODE.JS
<xispirito> eu não me importo com ele para ser franco
<paladinn> é o combo máximo do web developer
<paladinn> e MONGODB
<paladinn> e NGIN
<xispirito> css3 também ficou massa
<paladinn> NGINX
<paladinn> sim
<xispirito> nginx é outra parada que gostei
<paladinn> avanço
<paladinn> apache e mysql vai depreciar
<paladinn> nosql é o futuro
<xispirito> não conheço nosql
<paladinn> pois é
<paladinn> old
<paladinn> é outro ambiente de desenvolvimento
<paladinn> não tem suporte facil na internet
<paladinn> e os provedores que tem são caros
<paladinn> =(
<paladinn> quase nenhum da suporte pra nosql e roda em nginx
<paladinn> é o velho e esburacado mysql e apache
<xispirito> eu acho o mysql estranho
<xispirito> e desengoçado =D
<paladinn> codei bastante oracle com php
<paladinn> delphi com interbase firebird
<paladinn> .net sqlserver
<xispirito> só imagino que beleza
<paladinn> java oracle
<paladinn> vc nao usa nenhum bd xispirito
<xispirito> só postgresql
<xispirito> para umas coisas internas minhas
<paladinn> psql é bom
<paladinn> atualmente é o melhor pra geodados
<xispirito> jantar, já volto
<paladinn> nem convida
<xispirito> ah, sou um novo homem
<xispirito> creedo como eu estava com fome
<xGrind> xispirito: comeu oq ? miojo?
<xGrind> em 8 minutos ja foi tudo kk
<xispirito> mais ou menos isto
<xispirito> vou até tirar um cochilo, nossa..
<paladinn> eu tb
<Chewbacca> sofrimento
<xGrind> Chewbacca: ?
<Chewbacca> xGrind: ficar usando chat q nem esse irssi
<xGrind> Chewbacca: usa o xchat ue
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp>  to usando tmb
<sistematico> Chewbacca: weechat é 1000 anos na frente.
<nntp> entao
<nntp> tem coisa que eh ridiculo
<sistematico> nntp: Troca a janela com F5 e F6, bem melhor.
<Chewbacca> ~~~
<xGrind> acho muito xiita ;x
<Chewbacca> neh
<sistematico> Ou CTRL+ESC+n
<Chewbacca> vo testar o wee agora
<sistematico> E CTRL+ESC+p
<xGrind> da pra ouvir musica pelo terminal; postar no twitter; até entrar em site pelo terminal.
<xGrind> pra que vou fazer isso pelo terminal, se posso usar algo grafico? ;x
<Chewbacca> sim
<xGrind> mesma coisa do weechat e do xchat
<Chewbacca> ja fiz isso ae com links
<sistematico> xGrind: Ao meu ver, a única vantagem do HOJE do Weechat, irssi e qualquer outro cliente IRC em modo texto, é quando usando em conjunto com o tmux, screen ou qualquer outro multiplexador de terminal.
<Chewbacca> claro
<sistematico> xGrind: Aí tu faz o magnífico DETACH ;]
<Chewbacca> pra usar numa sessao ssh
<xGrind> ja tentei usar mas nao gostei
<xGrind> ;x
<Chewbacca> isso que eu tava falando com o optimus
<xGrind> sistematico: ja usou mac?
<Chewbacca> isso eh coisa pra se usar assim com comp de 128 de ram
<Chewbacca> ou pra usar numa sessao de ssh
<sistematico> xGrind: Com o detach, tu usa o IRC em uma máquina através de outras, talvez até ao mesmo tempo.
<sistematico> xGrind: Não tive esse prazer ainda.
<Chewbacca> coisa de hacker
<sistematico> Chewbacca: Agora pro detach eu pago pau :)
<Chewbacca> pra confundi o tsumo
<Chewbacca> eh tu me falou isso ae mesmo
<xGrind> sistematico: nunca usei, nem vi um mac de perto. só em videos e fotos na net :/
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> xGrind: Pra ser bem sincero, eu não tenho a mínima vontade, tenho 3 S.O.s instalados aqui e todos me servem bem, não vejo nada muito fantástico no MacOS alem do visual.
<sistematico> xGrind: Eu *acho* né ;]
<xGrind> queria usar pra ver como é
<Chewbacca> ae mac eh legal pra trabalhar com video
<Chewbacca> eh bem legal mesmo estavel e profissional nesse aspecto
<Chewbacca> fora isso mano
<sistematico> xGrind: Dizem que tem um acabamento muito bem feito, mas acho que não vai muito alem disso.
<xGrind> ja usei windows(98,xp,7) , linux(ubuntu,mageia) e android
<Chewbacca> acho que nao tem nada de mais nao
<xGrind> sistematico: vdd q o android é uma mistura de linux com java?
<sistematico> Tambem dizem que usa o FreeBSD, mas eu não sei ao certo.
<xGrind> pelo q li, ele foi baseado em alguma versão do unix
<Chewbacca> eu vo eh dormir
<xGrind> sistematico: BSD
<sistematico> xGrind: Cara, eu tenho um celular com o Android, acho que ele usa algum Linux como base sim.
<xGrind> eu sei que android usa linux. mas um cara disse no doode que é ele é uma mistura de linux com java
<sistematico> Só não sei qual e nem como.
<Chewbacca> boa noite pro 5 ae
<Chewbacca> pro 6
<xGrind> e tem as permissões liberadas. por isso essa vulnerabilidade toda
<sistematico> Chewbacca: Boa noite.
<xGrind> Chewbacca: boa noite
<xGrind> sistematico: olha ae os caras falando do mac
<xGrind> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/tira-duvidas/140216
<sistematico> xGrind: Não, ele vem sem root por padrão, é ao contrário.
<sistematico> xGrind: Pra habilitar o root nele é o maior trabalho.
<nntp> haha
<nntp> flw
<xGrind> nntp: flws
<xGrind> "Mac OS X (pronuncia-se Mac OS Ten) é um sistema operacional proprietário baseado no kernel Unix titulado OpenDarwin,"
<sistematico> Depois eu volto.
<sistematico> Abraços.
<parza> .
<b1sh0p> hi all
<Rudolf> dia
<b1sh0p> Rudolf dia
<b1sh0p> galera tenho um prob com upstart script alguem manja?
<b1sh0p> sou novo de ubuntu mas venho do slack e gentoo como distro principal
<b1sh0p> com eles eu fazia inicialização de serviços no init.d mesmo
<Rudolf> b1sh0p: huehieuheiheiueh
<b1sh0p> no ubuntu ele tenta service nome_do_servico ação e retorna um erro
<b1sh0p> Rudolf: :S
<Rudolf> b1sh0p: já pensou em ler a documentação?
<cparzewski> aff
<b1sh0p> Rudolf: sim ja estou fazendo isso a uns dias
<Rudolf> b1sh0p: qto tempo demorou para instalar o gentoo?
<b1sh0p> hj em dia ou qdo comecei?
<b1sh0p> Rudolf hj em stage 3 sem recompilação em torno de 2 hrs
<Rudolf> b1sh0p: com quais flags ativadas?
<b1sh0p> Rudolf: mas onde isso ajuda?
<Rudolf> b1sh0p: em nada
<b1sh0p> Rudolf: vc ker meu arquivo globals eh isso?
<Rudolf> b1sh0p: to incrédulo vc usar gentoo e não arrumar um simples "UPSTART"
<Rudolf> b1sh0p: eu não quero ver nada
<Peste_Bubonica> bom dia negada
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: e ae
<b1sh0p> Rudolf: ueh na verdade eu desconhecia isso to conhecendo agora
<Rudolf> b1sh0p: então, mas "a uns dias" na documentação, também não bate
<Rudolf> b1sh0p: mas, cada um cada um
<Rudolf> b1sh0p: só curioso
<Rudolf> b1sh0p: boa sorte na pesquisa
<b1sh0p> Rudolf td isso para não ajudar?
<Rudolf> b1sh0p: eu disse que ia ajudar?
<Peste_Bubonica> :)
<Rudolf> b1sh0p: não uso ubuntu
<Peste_Bubonica> to com sono e sede. Beno água ou café?
<b1sh0p> nussa so brasil mesmo
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: 51 ice
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: acho que o menino magoou
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, tb acho
<Peste_Bubonica> esses usuários de gentoo são tão sensíveis
<Fisico> Rudolfão eae
<Rudolf> Fisico: dia
<Fisico> Rudolf: dia
<Fisico> agora de manhã vou assistir uma qualificação, a tarde é minha ultima prévia e amanhã 'a minha
<Fisico> é a minha
<Fisico> !tenso
<Rudolf> Fisico: muito boa sorte
<Fisico> Rudolf: obrigado
<Sargita> alguem online?
<Rudolf> Sargita: alguém
<Sargita> hehe
<Sargita> cara qual programa utilizar pra instalar o ubuntu via pendrive?
<Rudolf> dd
<Sargita> dd/
<Sargita> qual é este?
<Rudolf> dd if=imagem.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Rudolf> por exemplo
<Sargita> a vlw
<Sargita> ultima pergunta tem como fazer o ubuntu ja abrir no modo terminal?
<Rudolf> Sargita: sim, claro.
<Sargita> como faz?
<Rudolf> Sargita: desabilita o xdm de inicializar sozinho
<Sargita> como faco isto?
<Sargita> descupa a nubisse estou comecando agora
<Rudolf> Sargita: http://www.gaggl.com/2012/06/disable-services-on-boot-ubuntu-12-04/
<Rudolf> Sargita: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/whats-the-recommended-way-to-enable-disable-services
<Rudolf> Sargita: sempre tem o google quando a gente é noob
<Sargita> insto eu ja tinha procurado mas nao achei
<Sargita> vlw zao
<kernel> bom dia
<kernel> Rudolf, me tire uma duvida
<Rudolf> se eu souber
<Rudolf> tiro sim
<kernel> o processo do acpi está rodando mais nao aparece no unity
<kernel> root       980  0.0  0.0   2176   708 ?        Ss   09:05   0:00 acpid -c /etc/acpi/events -s /var/run/acpid.socket
<kernel> root      2851  0.0  0.0   4408   848 pts/1    S+   09:19   0:00 grep --color=auto -i acpi
<kernel> só aparece quando quer :\
<Rudolf> kernel: não uso unity
<Rudolf> kernel: nem sei do que se trata, só ouço falar
<Rudolf> mal, inclusive
<Rudolf> heuehieuheiuheiueh
<kernel> uaHeIAHeiAUdehAUIEH
<kernel> se fosse por mim eu tinha tirado
<kernel> mais a minha mulher gosta dele :\
<kernel> gosto do openbox e do xfce
<kernel> acho que vou fazer o backup das coisas desse net, e botar o arch mesmo
<kernel> com o xfce4
<nntp> eu to usando debian com lxde ta bom
<nntp> isso no note com 512 de ram
<nntp> processador pentium 4 de 1,5
<nntp> e na outra maquina um fedora
<nntp> com cinammon
<xispirito_off> bleh
<xispirito> voltei a fase que mal durmo estudando código /o\
<tiagoscd> http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/rede/mundo-ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu-13-04-quais-serao-as-novidades/
<felipealmeida> Bom dia
<kayo> deu vontade de experimentar o 13.04
<xispirito> vão tirar o rosa tumor?
<xispirito> rosa/roxo/lilás/sei lá tumor
<xispirito> pergunto porque tipo, meu pai é um que diz: "macho que é macho não usa computador rosa"
<xispirito> e eu não posso condená-lo
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<xispirito> e outra que ficou feio, pareçe uma pele de tripa, uma buchada estourada, ou um tumor o.0
<[Orca]> pessoal
<[Orca]> boa tarde,
<[Orca]> poderiam me ajudar comum probleminha? dual boot
<[Orca]> meu pai... quer instalar o w7 e trisquel na mesma maquina.. como mais ou menos eu faço?
<[Orca]> se puderem da uma luz...
<[Orca]> em fim.
<[Orca]> rudolf:
<Rudolf> oi
<[Orca]> haha
<megalinux> oi
<Rudolf> OI OI OI
<lipearu> boa noite
<FernandoBasso> Boa noite.
<paladin> boa noite familia
<Spiga> que manné coisa de familia o cara*($&*((*..... aki nao e restart nao mano "ta ligado!"
<paladin> poxa Spiga  vc é do mal cara
<paladin> só reclama
<Spiga> uhahuauhauh
<Spiga> sim .
<paladin> + amor por favor
<Spiga> to fora desse nivel de restart.
<paladin> morte aos emo broder
<paladin> aki é periferia cara
<paladin> favela na internet
<Spiga> ai tb nao mano...
<Spiga> essa maldita inclusao digital... causa lag na minha net... e atrapalha meu desenvolvimento no mundo dos games
<paladin> kkkkk
<paladin> maldita inclusão digital
<Spiga> quer jogar .. intao gasta.. mas nao chega uns negos com internet net 3G e quer jogar... e fica quitando das party... mano ..
<Spiga> osso
<Spiga> isso da raiva da porra.
<paladin> jogar o q ?
<Spiga> atualmente call of duty: black ops 2 no Xbox 360
<Spiga> depois de diablo 3 ter sido um fracasso... larguei mao de PC e fui dedicar ao meu xbox.
<Spiga> o jogo do ano que eu estava esperando era D3.. ai ficou aquela merda... fudeu tudo.
<Spiga> paguei 100 dilmas .. no jogo beta...
<Spiga> depois fiz um teste no jogo da nova zelandia. dei 10 obamas para os caras.. puta de um jogaço.....
<Spiga> path of exile.
<paladin> pq cara
<paladin> sou viciado no d3 fui beta tester do 1 pra blizzard
<paladin> jogo o d2lod aki no meu debian
<paladin> nao pus as maos no d3
<paladin> e vc ta falando assim ?
<Spiga> joguei 1, o 2 tb tenho aki... joguei mais de 5 anos...
<Spiga> agora o 3....
<Spiga> nao compra.
<Spiga> e passar raiva.
<Spiga> paladin: o jogo e bom.. do normal ate o hell... na hora que entra o nivel inferno... fudeu.
<Spiga> o jogo vira uma bosta.
<RxDx> d3?
<Spiga> perde balanceamento de class.. skill nenhuma funciona como anunciado... todas tem o mesmo DMG... NAOOO existe build.
<Spiga> sim
<RxDx> enjoativo
<Spiga> quando cheguei no inferno.. foi maior descepção do ano para mim.
<Spiga> D3 eu tava esperando desde o dia do lançamento...
<Spiga> que foi anunciado que o jogo tava fazendo.
<RxDx> nao consigo mais jogar bastante nenhum jogo ultimamente
<RxDx> to enjoando facil..
<RxDx> tentei wow..
<RxDx> league of legends as vezes
<Spiga> RxDx: parte para jogos rapidos.
<Spiga> que nao preciso fazer muita coisa.
<RxDx> tem q ser online
<Spiga> tipo DOTA ou CS...
<RxDx> entao.. league of legends eh igual dota
<Spiga> e bom que nao precisa se preocupar em upar.
<RxDx> ganhei uma key do dota2.. mas achei LoL melho
<RxDx> melhor*
<Spiga> hum..
<paladin> puxa cara serio
<Spiga> quando eu injuriava com rpg eu ia para jogos rapidos.
<paladin> reportei mto mto erro do d1 na epoca kk
<paladin> acesso a uns 15 anos o #diablo da efnet
<paladin> rs
<Spiga> paladin: se nao viu o D3... o tanto que tem.
<Spiga> paladin: so para começar bot ta rolando solto... na caruda.
<Spiga> e a blizzard nao bane.
<Spiga> paladin: duping ixi.... ta um festival de itens dupados na AH.
<Spiga> ultimamente os itens tava sumindo do nada
<Spiga> e cada patch a blizzard so se preocupa em arrumar erro na AH de dinheiro real... ou anunciar uma merda de livro...coisas para fazer o jogo ficar legal nada.
<paladin> aff
<paladin> ai é zoado
<paladin> cara prefiro jogar um bom e loko mmo
<paladin> ja era
<paladin> foda
<Spiga> paladin: GW2 ficou muito bom pelo que eu to vendo ....
<Spiga> mantendo sempre a mesma proposta..
<paladin> sim
<paladin> tem mto mmo hj em dia
<paladin> eu jogo um que se chama C9
<Spiga> de um rpg novo diferente da mesmisse.. que tem por ai.
<paladin> maestia
<paladin> jogo varios
<Spiga> c9 e massa
<paladin> eu baixo varios mmo do baixaki
<Spiga> o foda e o lag
<paladin> sim
<paladin> tem um melhor ainda
<paladin> nunca peguei lag
<paladin> cara
<paladin> jogo
<paladin> 23 mmos
<paladin> =x
<Spiga> e no pvp
<Spiga> minha barra fica no vermelho no PVP fica osso jogar c9
<Spiga> paladin: de uma ollhada no path of exile....
<Spiga> vc vai lembrar do velho e bom D2;
<paladin> os que tenho char
<paladin> Dragon Saga, Requiem Memento Mori, Legend of Leagues, Aeria, Grand Chase, Perfect World ,LUNIA ,Combat Arms,Metin2,PointBlank,Aika,Thecrims,NEED FOR SPEED WORLD,Tibia,DC UNIVERSE ONLINE,tales of pirates,knight online, wolfteamps ,GodsWars,BlackShot,OPERATION 7,ATLANTICA ,GRANADA ESPADA,AION,RUNES OF MAGIC - ROM
<paladin> esse path of exile vou dar uma olhada agora
<paladin> que level vc é la
<Spiga> paladin: to com archer lvl 15 pois a ladder de close beta acabou.
<Spiga> agora ta no open beta.
<Spiga> aion nao curti muito... pensei que era estilo wow.
<Spiga> ainda bem que nao comprei.
<paladin> aika é dahora
<Spiga> eu vi ...
<paladin> requiem é dahora
<Spiga> requiem nao fui muito fam.
<Spiga> fan*
<paladin> tta mais pra d3
<paladin> esse path of exile
<paladin> ah pq nao cara é muito louco
<Spiga> paladin: to esperando lineage ethernal sair para versao EUA... para fazer o teste.
<Spiga> vai ser muito melhor que d3 fica vendo
<paladin> hum
<paladin> HUM
<d70> boa noite, alguem usa retroshare?
<paladin> o foda q mal tenho tempo de ficar no windows
<Ailton> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Ailton> gostaria de saber qual a configuração necessária para o ubuntu 12.10
<[Orca]> pessoal, como eu aumento no gparted o tamanho da partição "/"?
<[Orca]> tem que ser pelo live-cd?
<nntp> ae fala um client de twitter legal ae pra eu por aqui no meu desk
<Spiga> nntp: vc usa chrome?
<nntp> nao
<nntp> nem gosto
<nntp> uso opera
<nntp> Seesmic ?
<nntp> hottotttt?
<nntp> nossa que sala morta mano
<nntp> credo
<nntp> eu hein
<nntp> isso aqui ta acabando so tem bot
<Spiga> lol
<Spiga> to resolvendo um B.O do SQL aki ta parando .
<Spiga> a cada 12 horas o sql trva..
<Spiga> nntp: eu uso um do chrome... pois ele carrega e fica em segundo plano .. efica mostrando msg para mim
<Spiga> nntp: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/polly-finalmente-bom-cliente-twitter-ubuntu.html
<Spiga> nntp: tem esse aki http://choqok.gnufolks.org/
<Spiga> tb
<nntp> vo olhar mas eu uso fedora
<Spiga> http://www.geekersmagazine.com/twitter-clients-for-ubuntu-linux/
<Spiga> a ta
<nntp> http://www.netvibes.com/pt-br
<nntp> ae um bagulho desse aqui eh legal
<nntp> 2013 quase mano
<nntp> da pra ficar com negocinho de txt nao
<Spiga> uhauha
<nntp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnzkJ257vDc
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-05
<Spiga> alguem dev de game aki/
<Spiga> ?
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> boa noite
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> galera tenho uma placa de rede on board nova nvidia 8201el o modulo é forcedeth mas a rede não sobe
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> alguém tem uma solução?
<Spiga> Fro0[-_-]0ozeN: precisa do drive dessa placa instalado
<Spiga> geralmente essas placas sao realtek
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> Spiga, sim é o modulo ja subiu
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> mas a rede fica buscando e nada
<Spiga> Fro0[-_-]0ozeN: ja tentou colocar IP manual?
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> o nome é forcedeth
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> nao
<Spiga> coloca IP manual
<Spiga> e teta
<Spiga> testa*
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> ok vou ver
<Spiga> quem era o maluco ai que tava ontem e falou que era game dev?
<nntp> bah
<nntp> balela
<Spiga> que balela?
<nntp> tem um acra fera tava no papo de buteco outro dia
<nntp> um gordim
<nntp> esqueci o nome
<Spiga> ixi
<nntp> cara tem um site legal de game dev
<nntp> foi o papo de buteco que ta a marta o cara do vivalinux
<nntp> esse gordim e mais um eu nao lembro
<nntp> foi antes do tche linux
<nntp> uns 3 pra traz
<nntp> spiga
<nntp> olha lah q tu ahca o cara
<Spiga> certo.
<Spiga> onde isso?
<Spiga> onde e esse papo de bute
<Spiga> buteco*
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> Spiga, valeu foi
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> estranho
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> por que isso?
<Spiga> Fro0[-_-]0ozeN: deu certo?
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> sim
<Spiga> pode ser o software que controla o arquivo network nao ta funcionando direito com sua placa.
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> opa perai
<Spiga> Fro0[-_-]0ozeN: vc setou pela terminal.
<Spiga> ?
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> nao ta navegando
<Spiga> Fro0[-_-]0ozeN: ta pingando alguma maquina na rede?
<nntp> papo de buteco no seutube
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> ele identficou como eth1 devia ser 0
<Spiga> nntp: certo vou procurar
<Spiga> Fro0[-_-]0ozeN: nao tem importancia se é eth1 eth20
<nntp> tem como mudar
<Spiga> Fro0[-_-]0ozeN: verifica se ta pingando outra maquina na rede.
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> ok
<nntp> eu mudei daminha placa de rede que queimou onboard
<Raff> o ubuntu 12.04 usa o arquivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ??
<nntp> eu meti outra dae ficou eth1 e eth2
<nntp> atrapalhou minhas conf tudo
<Spiga> Raff: vc usa modo grafico?
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> Spiga, ta sim ping o netbook que estou conversando com vc
<Spiga> nntp: so faço isso em server... caso seja desk nem ligo
<Raff> sim
<Spiga> Fro0[-_-]0ozeN: arquivo /etc/resolv.conf
<nntp> eh o server mesmo
<Spiga> Fro0[-_-]0ozeN: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<nntp> neh assim noa
<Spiga> Fro0[-_-]0ozeN: nameserver 8.8.4.4
<nntp> nao
<Spiga> um em cada linha
<Spiga> Raff: todos tem
<nntp> nameserver no resolve.conf eh gambiarra
<nntp> nao funfa noa
<nntp> eles aboliram isso ae
<Spiga> nntp: eu sei mas funciona
<Spiga> Fro0[-_-]0ozeN: ate ele verifica porque o unity-network nao ta funcionando
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> Spiga, eu uso gnome shell
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> Spiga, eu coloquei no linuxmint a mesma coisa
<Spiga> a ta
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> vou tentar o wicd
<Spiga> gnome-network
<Spiga> pode ser... tb .
<Spiga> nntp: tipo assim se for desktop eu nem ligo para ser é cabiarra... e claro server ai sim fode... fazer alguma config squid... mas e para uso normal ... isso nao vai influenciar em nada...
<nntp> nao funciona isso mais
<nntp> ele apaga depois do reboot
<Spiga> certeza?
<Spiga> deixa eu ver aki
<Raff> entao olha soh, tenho uma placa de video boa, instalei o driver proprietario dela, mas axo que ela nao ta com uma performance tao boa, pode ser alguma coisa no xorg.conf ?
<Raff> meu xorg.conf ta ai no link http://pastebin.com/dCM7z67i
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> Spiga, nem com nameserv no resolv.conf ta indo
<Spiga> nntp: nao apaga nao.
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> estranho pacas
<Spiga> interfaces fica onde mesmo
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> Spiga, to achando que deve ser algo com esse eth1
<nntp> no debian server apaga
<Spiga> Fro0[-_-]0ozeN: procura algum modelo no google do /etc/network/interfaces
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> ok
<Spiga> esse e o local certo de config da placa de rede
<Spiga> Raff: vc rodou o opengl?
<Spiga> para ver se ta funcionando aceleração grafica
<Raff> como faço isso
<Spiga> Raff: glxgears
<Spiga> se aparecer as engrenagens girando ta certo
<Spiga> Raff: tb pode testar glxinfo | grep direct ==> se a resposta for yes, ok?
<Raff> O programa 'glxgears' não está instalado no momento.
<Raff> O programa 'glxinfo' não está instalado no momento.
<Spiga> ?
<Spiga> uia
<Raff> mando um sudo apt-get install mesa-utils ?
<Spiga> sim
<Raff> coloquei glxgears apareceu
<Raff> 30667 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6133.397 FPS
<Raff> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"
<Raff>       after 245230 requests (232022 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<Spiga> Raff: ta funcionando normal.. sua placa de video
<Raff> quando coloquei    glxinfo | grep direct   apareceu:
<Raff> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Spiga> ixi
<Spiga> Raff: qual modelo da sua
<Spiga> ?
<Raff> 7850
<Spiga> Raff: testa ai glxinfo | grep "renderer string"
<Raff> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
<Spiga> hum..
<Spiga> direct e para gforce
<Spiga> Raff: pelo que eu andei lendo ta normal ai.
<Spiga> Raff: o que ta acontecendo ai que vc acha que nao ta funfando direito?
<Raff> na real era mais uma duvida mesmo
<Spiga> ta normal.
<Spiga> poder rodar joguinhos ai que vai de boa.
<Spiga> Raff: um conselho abandona ati... pelo menos para linux...
<Spiga> ati ja informou que vai parar de fabricar driver para linux
<Raff> fui ver um video no youtube 4k resolution e processador exigia muito, mas depois que me liguei que tava vendo o video no navegador, por isso que exigia tanto
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> a nvidia nem informaçao dah
<nntp> ati falou que vai parar entao fudeu
<nntp> nao tem mais
<nntp> com steam for linux duvido
<Spiga> nntp: a nvidia ainda faz
<Spiga> ainda mais com steam partindo para linux
<Spiga> ai que vai rolar mesmo
<nntp> cara a amd tem um time de dev linux e ta fazendo sim
<Spiga> pelas noticias que eu fiquei lendo ela tava caindo fora
<nntp> acho que nao hein
<nntp> http://devgurus.amd.com/welcome
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> Spiga, fiz de tudo to sem yeda
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> o google nao ta ajudando
<Spiga> :/
<Spiga> Fro0[-_-]0ozeN: se vc digitar o ipconfig retorna que ela ta UP
<Spiga> certo?
<Spiga> com os ips que vc definiu?
<Spiga> faz um IP config e um route e cola para mim no pastebin
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> ok
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> Spiga, o a placa ta up
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> mas nao da route
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> ja tentei
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> fica travado
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> muito estranho
<Spiga> Fro0[-_-]0ozeN: demora... o route
<Spiga> mas ele vai
<Spiga> da route e espera
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> foi
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> um
<Spiga> espera
<Spiga> que ele termina
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> apareceu
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> mas nao tenho como colocar no paste bin do desktop
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> uahua
<Spiga> confere o route default esta igual seu gateway
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> perai
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> Spiga, tive que reinicar aqui
<Spiga> ok
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> dando route
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> Spiga, o meu default do netbook ta diferente do pc
<Spiga> precisa arrumar isso
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> Spiga, no netbook tem powerbox.home e no pc tem o que setei que é o gateway do modem 192.168.25.1
<Spiga> deixa eu ver se lembro os comandos
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> Spiga, e no pc tem tres linhas retornadas
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> default
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> link-local
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> e 192.168.25.0
<Spiga> vai fazer assim.
<Spiga> route del default
<Spiga> depois route add default gw IP eth1
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> ok
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> Spiga, é foi nao
<Spiga> verifica no sistema se nao tem nenhum proxy
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> não
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> eu comprei essa placa hoje
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> acho que vou instalar o windows pra ver
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> Spiga, a minha outra placa tinha placa intel de boa
<Spiga> Fro0[-_-]0ozeN: esse drive vc instalou ou so tava down no mint?
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> nao instalei nada
<al4nc4ds> Spiga:
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> é o modulo default tanto no ubuntu quanto no mint
<al4nc4ds> Fro0[-_-]0ozeN:
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> al4nc4ds, oi
<al4nc4ds> estao usando o 14?
<Spiga> eu uso 14
<al4nc4ds> Spiga: cina or mate?
<Spiga> cima
<Spiga> cina
<al4nc4ds> pq?
<Spiga> nao curto mate
<Spiga> gosto do gnome-shell
<al4nc4ds> unity fail?
<Spiga> sim .
<al4nc4ds> desk ou lap?
<Spiga> desk.
<al4nc4ds> ai sim
<al4nc4ds> uso unity em netb
<Spiga> gosto do gnome shell pela interface parecida com ambiente movel.
<Spiga> e bem mais pratico que o unit
<al4nc4ds> Spiga: por esse pensamento q a valve largou o rwin8 e ta vindo com o steam para o 12.04
<Spiga> nem foi isso.
<al4nc4ds> Spiga: e ql foi?
<Spiga> na verdade pois por causa das licensas que win8 impoe para vc poder lançar um produto certificado com "windows certificated"
<Spiga> pois a maioria dos produtos teria que passar pelo marketplace... e isso ia encarecer os produtos da steam....
<Spiga> o win8 ta se fechando para os desev..
<Spiga> dev*
<Spiga> por isso que o cara da valve ta partindo para linux ...
<Spiga> apostando que o linux nao precisa de licensa ... e a unica coisa que prende o povo ao win ainda e os games.
<Spiga> se os games tb rodarem em linux ... GG win
<Spiga> ja volto
<Spiga> teste rapido do phanteon
<Rudolf> Spiga: duvido
<Rudolf> Spiga: vc está ignorando o fato do ser humano ser folgado e não gostar de aprender coisas novas na sua grande maioria. lei da inércia
<Spiga> Rudolf: sim mas fala ai o ubuntu nao e coisa dif do windows nao .... ta praticamente tudo grafico.
<Rudolf> Spiga: IMHO isso é enganoso
<Rudolf> Spiga: principalmente quando da pau
<Ricardo__> como q ta o win 8 pra quem ta brincando?
<Rudolf> Spiga: e o cara simplesmente não sabe e nem quer saber como arruma
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: tão bom/ruim quanto o 7
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: com a diferença de não ter o menu iniciar
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: fora isso idêntico
<Ricardo__> hm
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: deve ficar melhor se utilizado em dispositivo touch
<Ricardo__> alguns me falaram q tem bugs ainda
<Ricardo__> mtos
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: todo software tem bug
<al4nc4ds> Spiga, isso que disse, ela restringiu a valve, e agora está com seu ambiente de apps proprios para ficar compartilhando me rwin 8 e wphone
<Ricardo__> vo instalar em virtualbox.. sera q rola todos recursos no vbox?
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: não faz diferença exceto aceleração 3D full
<al4nc4ds> Ricardo__, perde teu tempo nao maluco
<Rudolf> al4nc4ds: também
<Rudolf> heuehiuehiueh
<al4nc4ds> lol
<Ricardo__> ahha pior se ta igual o seven so com interface metro nem vale mesmo
<al4nc4ds> Ricardo__, não roube navios
<Ricardo__> ate o 7 deve ta melhor
<al4nc4ds> Ricardo__, até a base .deb ta melhor
<Spiga> a?
<renatoalvares> olá gente boa noite
<renatoalvares> preciso de uma ajudinha
<renatoalvares> tenho um netbook
<renatoalvares> da positivo
<renatoalvares> queroo instalar o ubuntu
<renatoalvares> instalei o 12
<renatoalvares> mas tava pesado
<renatoalvares> vi que tem um pra netbook
<renatoalvares> especifico
<renatoalvares> versao 10
<renatoalvares> achei referencia
<renatoalvares> e links quebrados
<renatoalvares> e agora ?
<renatoalvares> alguem pode me ajudar
<FiLHu> renatoalvares: tenta instalar o xubuntu ou lubuntu
<Rudolf> renatoalvares: se está pesado customize
<FiLHu> são mais leves
<renatoalvares> hum
<nntp> dois
<renatoalvares> masquero o ubuntu
<renatoalvares> esses dois ai
<renatoalvares> que citou
<FiLHu> são ubuntu
<renatoalvares> customizados?
<renatoalvares> qual o melhor
<renatoalvares> ?
<nntp> renato tipo assim
<renatoalvares> o net só pode até 512 mb de ram
<nntp> qual a configuraçao do seu positivo ?
<renatoalvares> processador atom
<Rudolf> vish
<nntp> kk
<renatoalvares> mobo alguma coisa
<nntp> entao
<nntp> ram ?
<nntp> 512?
<renatoalvares> yes
<nntp> pois eh
<nntp> com isso ae
<renatoalvares> ri nao porra
<nntp> c vai ter que usar
<renatoalvares> reliquia
<renatoalvares> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> renatoalvares: Desiste de Ubuntu amiguinho.
<Rudolf> renatoalvares: é para o que?
<nntp> um desktop leve
<nntp> navegar na net neh
<renatoalvares> é
<nntp> entao
<renatoalvares> quebrar o galho
<sistematico> renatoalvares: Usa uma distro mais leve.
<nntp> cara poe um lxde
<nntp> debian com lxde
<nntp> eu to com um note assim
<nntp> pentium 4
<nntp> 1,5 ghz
<sistematico> OU OpenBox que é mais leve qe o LXDE...
<nntp> ele eh noob sistematico
<nntp> para de complicar as coisas
<sistematico> nntp: LXDE num é fácil.
<Rudolf> renatoalvares: é, não recomendo ubuntu
<sistematico> Isso que é pior.
<Rudolf> renatoalvares: também não recomendo software de 2 anos atras
<nntp> sistematico, ja bem preconfigurado
<nntp> so pro cara navegar
<nntp> bah
<renatoalvares> isso
<renatoalvares> só pro cara navegar
<renatoalvares> kkkkkkkk
<nntp> debian ta estavel debian squeeze
<nntp> com xfce ou lxde
<renatoalvares> ta vou ver
<nntp> qq um dos 2 roda lindo nessa maquina ae
<sistematico> renatoalvares: Vai de Debian mesmo, eu acho que é a melhor opção pra você.
<nntp> agora se quiser openbox pede pro sistematico que ele ensina a instalar
<renatoalvares> xiiii
<sistematico> nntp: Ensino nada, tô na cidade, eu vou é jogar agora.
<nntp> kkk
<renatoalvares> kkkkkkkk
<renatoalvares> xa comigo
<nntp> da a dica mas nao ensina entao na resolve
<nntp> baixa lah no site do debian.org
<sistematico> renatoalvares: O nntp te ensina, ele sabe e tá escondendo o leite.
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> eu usso fedora com cinammon e debian com lxde eauheauhea e debian texto
<nntp> escolhe ae
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> Igual vaca leiteira defendendo o bezerro.
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> eu to configurando meu opera
<renatoalvares> opera
<sistematico> Tem que dar uma bicuda no peito pro leite descer.
<FiLHu> renatoalvares: dá uma olhada se vc gosta http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYDJG3Hkf4I
 * sistematico hoje tá bandido
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> nossa consegui fechar minhas 50 abas do opera
<nntp> kkk
<renatoalvares> http://lubuntu.net/
<renatoalvares> esse
<sistematico> Vou jogar, sigam-me os bons...
<renatoalvares> ?
<nntp> eu tem tempo que nao faço isso
<nntp> to sem source instalado
<nntp> sistematico, c ta jogando no windows neh cachorro
<sistematico> nntp: Claro!
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<FiLHu> renatoalvares: sim
<nntp> haeuhea
<sistematico> Go! Go! Go!
<nntp> eu tenho que arrumar meu hd logo
<nntp> haha
<sistematico> Stick together team!
<nntp> to com pouco espaço no disco e nao resolvi ainda o problema de um segundo hd aqui
<sistematico> Fire in the hole!
<nntp> hehe
<nntp> fdp
<sistematico> Fogo no buraco é minha expressão preferida.
<sistematico> nntp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_in_the_hole
<[Orca]> bom dia pessoal :D
<sistematico> [Orca]: Bom dia(pra mim é boa noite ainda).
<nntp> sistematico,  detonador do papaleguas
<renatoalvares> to fazendo esse download
<renatoalvares> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.10/release/lubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<renatoalvares> alguma particularidade
<nntp> This phrase can often be heard in war-related video games, such as Half-Life, Counter-Strike,
<[Orca]> pra mim tb ainda é noite. nao tem horario de verao aqui
<sistematico> renatoalvares: Usa o Debian rapaz, larga de ser teimoso..
<sistematico> uhuhu
<nntp> pois eh
<renatoalvares> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> tamo dando a dica
<nntp> do negocio que funfa
<nntp> o resto ae eh viagem
<sistematico> nntp: Deixa ele, vai bugar tudo lá!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<nntp> debian eh o pai de tudo ae
<renatoalvares> verdade
<renatoalvares> debuan é o pai
<renatoalvares> debian*
<nntp> so que os nooba so dao conta de usar ubuntu
<sistematico> OLha o ban eterno..
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> ban 0
<sistematico> Vai!
<nntp> tomei lah no hava
<sistematico> huhuhuhu
<nntp> ban 0
<nntp> adm folgado lah
<nntp> usando xiter
<renatoalvares> cara
<renatoalvares> vou testar
<renatoalvares> só ver a cara dele
<nntp> paguei foi um sapo pra ele tomei o ban
<Rudolf> nntp: onde?
<renatoalvares> ai depois boto debian
<nntp> 1 semana o ban
<nntp> havaiannas
<FiLHu> renatoalvares: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTE-53McAZQ
<renatoalvares> assim todos ficam feliz
<renatoalvares> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> dae falei pra dar ban 0 logo
<nntp> foi no forum chamei ele de god monde
<nntp> falei que todo mundo falava dele no canal e tals
<sistematico> nntp: Vem pra steam você tambem! Vem! (não copiei o jingle da Caixa Econômica Federal não)
<nntp> dae o ban virou -
<nntp> 0
<sistematico> Rudolf: Vem você tambem! Vem!
<nntp> sistematico, add eu ae
<sistematico> huhuhu
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> Spiga, achei um comando em forum
<nntp> azaradobr e watergunbr
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> atlvez funfe vou testar
<Spiga> certo
<nntp> meu 2 steam
<sistematico> nntp: steamcommunity.com/id/bala_perdida
<nntp> eu ja te matei kk
<sistematico> mata nada
<sistematico> nem em sonho
<sistematico> Sou TOP.
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> ethtool -s eth0 duplex full speed 100 autonag off
<nntp> cara eu que to sem source aqui viu
<nntp> se nao eu ia lah pra te matar
<nntp> de mata pombo ainda
<sistematico> nntp: Baixa meu, é baratinho po..
<nntp> tem tempo qeu eu nao jogo entao o sangue ta nos oio mesmo
<nntp> cara to sem windows com espaço pra isso ae
<nntp> tenho que da uma organizada num hd aqui
<nntp> antes de fazer isso ae
<[Orca]> huhuh
<sistematico> nntp: Baixa só a Steam e me add lá, só pra nois conversar, depois se compra o jogo se quiser.
<renatoalvares> gostei do xubuntu
<renatoalvares> so medo
<nntp> nao deu pra instalar steam aqui no fedora
<renatoalvares> dele ser pesado
<renatoalvares> kkkkkkk
<nntp> deu pau nas fontes
<sistematico> nntp: No Arch Linux eu consegui, no Debian nem a pau.
<nntp> fedore virou nao tmb
<nntp> nem wine
<nntp> meu wine ta mo bugado tmb
<sistematico> nntp: No Wine eu rodo em todos.
<nntp> mas ta rodando o jogo que eu quero
<nntp> nah mas nem vira jogar source  no wine nao
<nntp> a resposta eh outra
<nntp> da nao
<nntp> te mandei ja o convite do azarado daae tu add o watergun
<nntp> watergunbr
<sistematico> blz, vou lá, mais tarde eu volto.
<Spiga> preciso formatar meu notebook...
<nntp> ok
<sistematico> nntp: https://bruminformatica.com.br
<nntp> bom game
<Spiga> acho que vou instalar o elemetary OS> nele.
<sistematico> nntp: Se quiser comprar um microfone ou um teclado, uhuhuh
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> ficou bonito
<sistematico> nntp: Obrigado.
<sistematico> Vou lá.
<sistematico> fui
<nntp> fala pro naio que mandei um salve
<FiLHu> renatoalvares: vai testando até encontrar o que melhor lhe servir
<renatoalvares> beleza
<nntp> sistematico,
<nntp> isso ae eh o joomla neh ?
<sistematico> nntp: OpenCart
<nntp> ah rapa
<nntp> eh mesmo
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> lojinha open
<nntp> legal
<[Orca]> huh
<[Orca]> haha
<[Orca]> já pega os jogos da valve no linux direito?
<Spiga> qual e o shortcut para minimizar as janelas?
<[Orca]> pessoal, como eu autero a o tamanho da partição?
<Rudolf> [Orca]: com muito cuidado
<[Orca]> fui fazer uma instalação aquio, e ele deixou só 5 gb pra a partição /
<[Orca]> RUDOLF: PQ?
<Rudolf> [Orca]: pode perder, pode sobreescrever coisas
<Rudolf> [Orca]: enfim, pode dar merda
<[Orca]> bem, o pc ta limpo
<[Orca]> n instalei ainda nada
<[Orca]> rudolf: na instalação lado a lado, preciso liberar uns 50 gigas pra a particao  /, haha. tirar do windows, e colocar no / o espaço
<Rudolf> vish
<[Orca]> mas nun to acertando fazer com gparted
<nntp> jj
<Rudolf> [Orca]: IMHO, isso é gambiarra
<nntp> se nao faz com gparted nao faz com nenhum outro
<[Orca]> aaa vou formatar e instalar tudo de novo hahaha
<Rudolf> [Orca]: isso
<nntp> cara melhor tu instalr de novo
<nntp> isso ae
<Rudolf> [Orca]: melhor coisa a ser feita
<nntp> se nao fica lixo
<nntp> lento
<nntp> dando erro
<nntp> vira nao
<[Orca]> errei na criação de partição no inicil da instlação
<[Orca]> sem querer deixei só 5 gb pra a droga da particao /
<[Orca]> e viver com 5 gb nao da nem aqui nem na shina hahaha
<[Orca]> nntp, rudolf: em fim. meus pais tao precisando do windows no not... quebrando cabeça com dual boot af.
<nntp> com assim ?
<Rudolf> [Orca]: e pq vc precisa de mais de 5G no / ?
<[Orca]> ham?
<[Orca]> nao tem a opç~ao instalar lado a lado
<[Orca]> que j´a instala tudo normal
<[Orca]> o jeito e eu instalar no modo manual, entao tem q configurar as particoes nno inicil da instalacao.
<[Orca]> nntp: bem ta assim lah. soh a instalação avançada, e instalar formatando o pc
<[Orca]> haha
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> cara faz backup
<nntp> intalaçao avançada
<nntp> ele vai pedir as info pro c
<nntp> dae tem q apagar as part linux
<nntp> depois criar as part de novo
<nntp> so que tipo
<nntp> primeiro c deve fazer backup
<nntp> entrar dentro do windwos
<nntp> fazer um defrag
<nntp> dentro do windwos mesmo
<nntp> no gerenciamento de disco
<nntp> tu diminui a partiçao
<[Orca]> criar uma partição?
<nntp> depois de fazer o defrag
<[Orca]> ah diminuir?
<nntp> sim
<[Orca]> ah sim
<nntp> dae voce boota com o live cd linux e cria as partiçoes linux
<nntp> e manda o pau
<nntp> assim eh o jeito certo
<nntp> ou menos errado
<[Orca]> como assim? eu nao tou entendendo muito bem.
<[Orca]> e preciso de mais de 5 gb. coloco umas coisa na /
<nntp> veja bem
<nntp> ta tudo escrito ai em cima
<[Orca]> da desfrag no windows, diminuir a particao windows, ir com o livre, criar as linux e instalar? nao sei se entendi direitor s
<nntp> isso
<nntp> dentro do windows
<nntp> gerenciamento de disco
<nntp> defrag
<Rudolf> [Orca]: defrag no windows, blza?
<nntp> diminui
<Rudolf> [Orca]: livre não, live
<nntp> vai live cd ubuntu
<nntp> apaga as ext = linux
<[Orca]> eu escrivi livre? putz
<nntp> e cria
<nntp> instala
<nntp> done
<[Orca]> aaa sono
<nntp> well done very done
<[Orca]> mas. depois de da desfrag no windows. apago as particoes com o cd? mas cm faço?
<[Orca]> é que primeira vez q faço um dual boot
<[Orca]> haha
<Rudolf> nanar, amanha bicho paga
<nntp> Tab: Opera Processor Usage	3%	3%	2%
<[Orca]> nntp: desculpa pela ignorancia, mas tem nada relacionado no youtube? rsrs
<[Orca]> pq eh meu pai q vai fazer, instalar tudo. e cm ele encherga explicar só os textos nao da muito certo rsrs
<nntp> cara
<[Orca]> s?
<nntp> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/disco-rigido/1661-redimensionar-particoes-do-hd-video-.htm
<[Orca]> nntp: valeu, amanhã eu olho, hoje, eu tou doido de sono
<[Orca]> nntp: sono orrivel rs
<nntp> boa noite
<[Orca]> nntp: boa noite, fica com Deus. amanha qq coisa. vou ter q pular aqui pra pegar um help lol.
<nntp> blz
<lucas> oLá
<lucas> gostaria de sabe aonde posso baixar as versoes anteriores do linux
<PhoenixBR> Pessoal, qual o nome daquele site pra colocar um código na web pra mostrar pros outros?
<fdassan> PhoenixBR, pastebin
<fdassan> PhoenixBR, existem vários. É só procurar algum no google que seja melhor pra voce :)
<PhoenixBR> isso!
<PhoenixBR> esse mesmo
<PhoenixBR> :D
<PhoenixBR> e o de imagem
<PhoenixBR> é o imagebin né?
<Xanxo> bitcoin-eu
<Matheus_Carvalho> BOM DIA GAMBAZADA
<kobrakao> todo mundo usa?
<kobrakao> o xubuntu
<nntp> ne1m
<Ursinha> Matheus_Carvalho, gambazada destruiu o aeroporto de guarulhos
<Ursinha> :P
<kobrakao> oi
<nntp> 11kkk
<kobrakao> #rails
<SAyton> gente alguem me indica uma empresa boa com bons preços e planos pra eu montar uma loja virtual?
<Matheus_Carvalho> waca waca
<Matheus_Carvalho> Danniel-Lara, buenas tche
<Danniel-Lara> Matheus_Carvalho:   Buenas , desculpe euestava no almoço
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> alguem ai conhece canal de duvidas sobre linux mint em portugues
<sagat> fazendo um grande favor
<sagat> na verdade
<sagat> eu quero saber se fiz uma boa escolha em ter partido para linux mint com flux box
<sagat> ou se devia ter ficado no ubuntu
<sagat> a té mesmo se troquei 6 por meia duzia
<sagat> outra coisa é saber como posso aproveitar mais meu sistema
<sagat> alguém aqui pode me instruir
<sagat> ja que comecei sozinho nesse mundo (linux) passei bastante tempo usando ubuntu agora estou usando linux mint
<NarfligiX> infelizmente não conheço nenhum dos dois, o último ubuntu que mexi, creio que foi o 7.10, até tenho um 10.4 instalado no net, mas uso raramente.. quanto ao mint, está nos meus planos testá-lo...
<NarfligiX> mas independente de distribuição, o flux é voltado para quem quer mais simplicidade no ambiente gráfico
<NarfligiX> ele é um ambiente leve
<sagat> entendi
<NarfligiX> muito utilizado por minimalistas ou em computadores mais obsoletos
<sagat> gostei do fluxbox
<sagat> eu uso um notebook positivo
<sagat> celeron com 1gb de memória
<sagat> no momento estou sem condições de substitui lo
<NarfligiX> realmente, uma boa escolha vc ter usado flux
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> saberia me dizer onde posso ver algumas coisas para me aprofundar mais um pouco no linux
<NarfligiX> rapaz, se vc quer algo mais voltado a linha de comandos, existe o guia foca
<NarfligiX> ele é tedioso pra que não tem o hábito de ler texto puro, ele basicamente é o "man" compilado num documento
<sagat> entendi
<NarfligiX> se vc quer se aprofundar no ambiente, recomendo buscar no google algum fórum específico
<NarfligiX> quer seja voltado pro mint, quer seja voltado pro flux, ou ainda usuários de mint que utilizam flux
<NarfligiX> que não deve ser difícil...
<sagat> pois é , eu cai numa pagina aqui falando sobre ipfilters
<NarfligiX> a comunidade mint está crescendo, deve ter algum fórum
<NarfligiX> ou lista de discussão
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> mas la os caras não respondem
<sagat> entreno no #linuxmint-help
<sagat> ops linux mint só
<sagat> não tem o help
<sagat> mas obrigado pela dica
<NarfligiX> sagat, é.. tem vezes que tá todo mundo ocupado =|
<NarfligiX> acontece aqui tbm
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> acho que desacostumei com irc
<sagat> rs
<NarfligiX> por isso às vezes prefiro utilizar fóruns ou listas de discussão
<NarfligiX> é que o irc não é mais o mesmo, mesmo
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> sou de marilia e vc
<NarfligiX> fortaleza
<sagat> legal
<sagat> vc trabalha na area ?
<NarfligiX> presto consultoria na parte de software livre...
<sagat> legal
<Matheus_Carvalho> se pagar bem
<Matheus_Carvalho> estamos ai
<Matheus_Carvalho> NarfligiX, =D
<NarfligiX> se pagasse bem eu não estaria agora conversando com vocês, Matheus_Carvalho =p
<sagat> kkkkk
<sagat> ou ja ta rico né
<NarfligiX> quem já tá rico faz que nem o skate_forever... fica só observando pra ver se acha alguma boa ideia e depois vende pro vale do silício...
<NarfligiX> pra ficar ainda mais rico
<sagat> uia ai sim heim
<sagat> rsrs
<Rudolf> skate_forever: huehiuheiue
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<Cardeal> DusK 9.0 [Linux/i686] [BitchX-1.1-final] It's a dead men's party
<Rudolf> Cardeal: kkkk
<Rudolf> Cardeal: só fazendo amigos
<Cardeal> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Cardeal> skate_forever conte-nos
<felipealmeida> Nossa, bitchX?
<Cardeal> felipealmeida yeah
<Cardeal> sou da velha guarda
<Rudolf> ummmmmmmm
<Rudolf> agora vai se achar o Jedi
<Cardeal> kkkkkkkkk
<felipealmeida> to vendo hehehe
<Rudolf> isso pq bitchX foi banido do gentoo por excesso de falhas de segurança
<felipealmeida> eu usei BitchX no passado, distante :P
<Cardeal> Rudolf no slackware ele tb foi banido
<Cardeal> alguem ae ja viu um monowall chamado astaro?
<MarcosChristian> boa tarde
<MarcosChristian> alguem pode me ajudar?
<MarcosChristian> instalei o ubuntu 10.10 e ele esta em ingles
<Rudolf> MarcosChristian: assim que é bom
<Rudolf> aprende ingles de graça
<MarcosChristian> nao estou conseguindo baixar a linguagem portuques brasil
<Rudolf> MarcosChristian: qual o erro?
<Cardeal> MarcosChristian melhor usar em ingles!
<MarcosChristian> verdade, mas vou usar um programa que pga a linguagem do linux
<Rudolf> MarcosChristian: lembrando que 10.10 é um software de mais de 2 anos atras
<MarcosChristian> pra ter este programa de automacao comercial em portuges preciso do linux em portugues
<MarcosChristian> Rudolf não sabe onde baixo o pacote, repositório português brasileiro
<MarcosChristian> ...não dá erro, não estou encontrando o pacote da lingua português brsileiro
<skate_forever> Cardeal, ?
<MarcosChristian> olá denovo
<MarcosChristian> tavou o navegador
<tiagoscd> MarcosChristian: sugiro que migre para uma versão mais recente
<tiagoscd> o 10.10 não é mais suportado
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: blza campeão
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: fala tchê
<MarcosChristian> qul versão e boa para notebook
<MarcosChristian> ...ou netbook
<NarfligiX> eu usava bitchx nos anos 90.. acho que em 97 ou 98...
<NarfligiX> nem sabia que ainda existia
<tiagoscd> MarcosChristian: eu recomendo o Ubuntu 12.10
<tiagoscd> você pode baixar ele em www.ubuntu-br.org
<MarcosChristian> consegui intalar portugues brasil
<MarcosChristian> ...mas ainda está em ingles
<MarcosChristian> ...deve mudar só depois de reiniciar né
<tiagoscd> MarcosChristian: sim
<MarcosChristian> aproveitando a oportunidade
<MarcosChristian> quero disponibilizar cursos em softwares livres para pessoas carentes principalmente
<MarcosChristian> é possível parceiria
<MarcosChristian> seriam cursos básicos necessários a todos...pacote openoffice, ubuntu
<tiagoscd> ficarei feliz em divulgar :)
<MarcosChristian> quero buscar parceiria, patrocíno pra poder pagar quem der aulas
<tiagoscd> entendo
<MarcosChristian> como faço pra ter o apoio da comunidade GNU linux Ubuntu
<MarcosChristian> vou, reiniciar pra ver se as alterações são aplicadas...valeu estejam bem
<Rudolf> 5:43 < MarcosChristian> como faço pra ter o apoio da comunidade GNU linux Ubuntu
<Rudolf> o que isso quer dizer
<zitoloco> #codeingiter
<wilson> ol boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarrrde
<Guest34796> galera alguem sab se existe o ubuntu server portugues ?
<Rudolf> http://www.radioguaiba.com.br/Noticias/?Noticia=478773
<Guest34796> alguem sab onde encontro a versao sever do ubuntu a ultima ?
<Tonao35> boa tarde
<Tonao35> Rudolf, boa tarde, tenho um problema com o grub e ja tentei augumas dicas mais nao consegui resolver. se vc puder dar uma olhada veja ai  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413019/
<sistematico> Tonao35: Isso não é problema, é apenas um aviso.
<sistematico> Tonao35: Porem se isso for um incômodo pra você arrume com o testdisk.
<Tonao35> sistematico, deu uma travada no note e desliguei direto no botao , ai nao reiniciava
<Tonao35> vou tenmtar entao o test disk
<sistematico> Tonao35: Pode confiar no que eu disse, o motivo do seu notebook não reiniciar com certeza não é esse.
<sistematico> Tonao35: Usei um PC com esses mesmos Warnings por anos.
<Tonao35> cheguei a pensar que o hd tinha pifado
<sistematico> Tem que tomar cuidado com o testdisk e ler muito bem o manual dele, se usa-lo de forma errada vai danificar suas partições.
<Tonao35> ok
<sistematico> Tonao35: E qualquer alteração que for fazer em suas partições, independente da ferramenta, tem que ser feito com a partição desmontada.
<Tonao35> Warnings significa o que?
<sistematico> Avisos.
<Tonao35> ok
<nntp> alerta!
<nntp> alerta!
<nntp> alerta!
<Tonao35> blz
<sistematico> Vou dormir, não duro fazem 2 dias, num guento mais.
<sistematico> Falo pro 6.
<Qinix> boa tarde!
<Tonao35> caramba, pq isso sistematico?
<nntp> kk
<sistematico> Tonao35: Tava arrumando meu site e empolguei..
<sistematico> Nem quis dormir pra terminar logo.
<Qinix> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar minha placa wireless no ubuntu 12.10??
<Tonao35> pior que isso e viciante mesmo
<sistematico> Qinix: Fale qual placa e explique o problema.
<sistematico> Qinix: Se perguntar se pode perguntar, é muito difícil alguem te ajudar aqui, é a dica que eu te dou.
<Qinix> intel 3945abg
<sistematico> Qinix: Continue.
<nntp> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13845_3-57557247-58/get-an-xbox-360-4gb-for-$149.99/?tag=nl.e796&s_cid=e796
<Qinix> intel 3945abg, eu ativo a placa mas o sistema não acusa um novo dispositivo
<nntp> brasileiro paga caro mesmo viu
<nntp> eh isso aqui neh windows nao
<sistematico> Qinix: Ok, defina "eu ativo" e defina "não acusa um novo dispositivo".
<sistematico> Qinix: O que faz pra ativar? E o que espera que apareça?
<sistematico> Qinix: Outra coisa como é a sua rede? IP fixo? DHCP?
<Qinix> pra ativar, botão Fn+F11, ativar a placa wireless, esperava q reconhecesse a placa
<Qinix> sou novo em linux
<Qinix> ja testei em outras redes... e nada
<sistematico> Qinix: Sabe chegar até o Network Manager?
<sistematico> Qinix: O ícone perto do relógio.
<Qinix> aham
<nntp> ^^
<sistematico> Qinix: Tem a opção de ativar a rede por lá tambem.
<sistematico> Qinix: O que aparece? Tem como você tirar uma ScreenShot ou me descrever o que aparece nele?
<Qinix> mas entao... em rede sem fio ta meio q apagado, não deixando eu configurar! mas eu ja vi q tem como adicionar uma rede sem fio, mas minha placa não aparcece!
<Qinix> eu não tenho como abrir o sistema agora
<nntp> fail
<nntp> vai dormir sistematico
<sistematico> Qinix: Ok, quando puder mexer na máquina volte aqui, que nós te ajudamos.
<sistematico> nntp: Vou mesmo.
<sistematico> Falou, abraços.
<Qinix> vlw, obrigado pela atenção!
<nntp> sistematico, bons sonhos
<d70> boa tarde
<Dead_Thinker> Buenas
<sagat> cada perguntinha
<sagat> linux mint com fluxbox é bom
<sagat> estou usando o linux mint
<sagat> e estou gostando
<sagat> e pelo pouco que li
<sagat> a filosofia linux é usar linux de acordo com as necessidades
<sagat> se a distro atende oque precisa então é ela que deve ser estudada
<sagat> sempre evoluindo de acordo com  distro escolhida evolui
<sagat> e assim vai
<sagat> sempre usei ubuntu
<sagat> de uns 6 meses pra ca que ando usando o linux mint com flux box
<sagat> estou currtindo
<sagat> mas estou muito limitado
<sagat> gostaria de aprender mais sobre linux
<sagat> saber fazer oque eu fazia com o windows
<sagat> tipo
<sagat> compartilhar pastas em uma rede
<sagat> dar permissoes de acesso
<sagat> servir internet
<sagat> enfim
<sagat> usar linux de acordo que eu usava o outro sistema
<sagat> leio muito sobre
<Barna> sagat, tenta escreve o texto todo, sé não fica dificil de acompanhar!
<sagat> iptable
<nntp> lol
<sagat> lol ?
<Barna> sagat, compartilhar pastas é só clicar com o direito do mouse e compartilhar, a primeira vez ele vai pedir pra instalar o samba, depois é só alegria!
<d70> galera , off topic, mas alguem já usou pisg com log do xchat ?
<nntp> lol pelo flood
<nntp> sagat ja leu o guia foca ?
<Barna> sagat, permissão vc pode clicar com o direito do mouse>propriedade>aba premissões ou usar o comando chmod no terminal!
<Barna> sagat, da um chmod --help ou man chmod q mostra como usar!
<sagat> opa obrigado Barna
<Dead_Thinker> Dumb question do momento: é muito buxo (problema) instalar Ubuntu em dual boot num notebook que já tem windows em RAID?
<sagat> vo tentar aqui
<sagat> não é Dead_Thinker eu usava assim até pouco tempo
<sagat> o barna obrigado em
<Barna> sagat, disponha!
<Dead_Thinker> sagat, meu note veio com windows 7 mas quero botar dual boot, to usando vm por enquanto mas é dose
<sagat> vc usa que distro <Dead_Thinker>
<sagat> <Dead_Thinker> que distro vc usa?
<Dead_Thinker> sagat, usava Ubuntu mas na VM tô indo de Mint com Cinammon agora
<Dead_Thinker> sagat, tô gostando, apesar de ser via vm
<sagat> legal eu uso mint com fluxbox
<Dead_Thinker> sagat, só sinto falta mesmo de rodar em fullscreen as vezes, o VirtualBox até roda mas o Mint n responde direito, não sei se é ele ou o VBox
<sagat> <Dead_Thinker> vc pode colocar o cd direto na bandeja e começar a instalação
<sagat> poe o lilo ou o grub cara
<Dead_Thinker> sagat, eu tentei isso
<sagat> ele vai fazer o dual
<sagat> e oque deu errado
<Dead_Thinker> sagat, mas não apareceu o HD pra instalar, acho que é devido o lance do RAID, nunca mechi com isso, nem sei o que come hehehe
<Dead_Thinker> sagat, eu já instalei dual boot antes, mas sem RAID
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> qdo vc começar a instalação
<sagat> vc aponta a raid
<sagat> eu uso assim no meu note
<Dead_Thinker> sagat, mas n apareceu essa opção, via live cd heheh
<sagat> <Dead_Thinker>  não encherga a partição ?
<nntp> vc tem 2 hds no notebook ?
<sagat> não
<sagat> um só
<nntp> digo o Dead_Thinker
<nntp> Dead_Thinker,
<sagat> <Dead_Thinker> ?
<Dead_Thinker> sagat, nntp, é um HD de 1tb + 1 mSata2 de 32gb usado pra boot eu acho, :P como nota-se tô por fora de hardware heheh
<Dead_Thinker> sagat, nntp, é um notebook Dell Inspiron 15, vou ver se acho o link
<nntp> cara quem fez essa instalaçao ? a dell ?
<sagat> eu sei qual é <Dead_Thinker>
<sagat> tenho um tb
<sagat> rs
<sagat> oque uso na empresa
<Dead_Thinker> sagat, nntp, sim, veio de fábrica assim
<PhoenixBR> pessoal, o que é "grabbed a folder" ?
<PhoenixBR> desculpa a intromissão
<Dead_Thinker> sagat, nntp, é quase igual a esse http://www.dell.com/br/p/inspiron-15r-se-7520/pd
<Dead_Thinker> só que não é o Special Edition eu acho
<nntp> esse raid ae so server pra guardar o recover da dell creio eu
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> <Dead_Thinker>  eu instalei sem novidades o linux aqui
<nntp> isso ae eh um falso raid
<nntp> pq so tem q hd
<nntp> 1
<nntp> hd
<Dead_Thinker> PhoenixBR, translator.google.com hehe, zuando, isso dai significa "pegou o diretório", algo assim
<sagat> então
<sagat> tb acho que é falso
<sagat> não é uma partição
<sagat> algo virtual digo
<Dead_Thinker> nntp, pois é, tem um lance de RAID 0, RAID 1, me perdi nas informações hehe
<Dead_Thinker> Segundo eles são 2 HDs
<Dead_Thinker> um msata e um ide
<sagat> aconteceu isso comigo qdo instalei o slack
<sagat> no msm notebook
<sagat> ?
<sagat> nntp estranho né
<Dead_Thinker> Disco Rígido 1TB SATA (5400 RPM) com 32GB mSATA SSD (para Intel® Smart Response)
<nntp> se for um ssd
<nntp> ae eh so pro sistema
<Dead_Thinker> deve ser mesmo, estranho isso hehe
<Dead_Thinker> é como se 32gb do HD fosse SSD e o resto n, se entendi direito #dumbPeople
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<sagat> pois é
<Therolyn> Ola Galera
<Therolyn> voltei
<sagat> fala ai Therolyn
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> é um SSD sim e são dois discos em 2 interfaces diferentes uma sata normal pro hd normal e uma msata pro smart reponse
<nntp> negocio que o ssd eh um hd superrapido
<sagat> tarde
<nntp> dae teu sistema fica no ssd
<sagat> <nntp> mas na instalação isso implica em que ?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> se for usar linux nele da pra setar na bios e usar o ssd pro sistema e o hd pros dados
<nntp> tipo
<nntp> se for rodar somente o linux nele eh que nem o ctrl ta falando ae
<nntp> vai ficar rapido viu
<sagat> e como vai
<nntp> meu sonho um hd desse ae pra game
<sagat> uia
<sagat> deve ficar excelente cara
<nntp> so que eu quero um maior pq 32g eh tamanha de pendriver
<nntp> agora esse raid ae deve ta matando o sistema
<Dead_Thinker> um primo meu tá com um pc pra jogos que mais parece um servidor, 16gb de ram, HD SDD 128mb + sata3 de 1tb, monitor 3D, animal
<Dead_Thinker> Ctrl-Alt-Del, mas fazendo isso dai que tu falou eu mataria o Windows né?
<nntp> cara c usa windwos pra que Dead_Thinker
<nntp> ?
<sagat> despacha eesse windows ai irmão
<nntp> se voce nao eh um ara que joga Dead_Thinker mete logo o linux ae
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Dead_Thinker, sim
<PhoenixBR> Dead_Thinker: valeu cara!
<sagat> galera preciso ir , grande abraço a todos
<nntp> esse  hd ae deve ser hibrido
<Dead_Thinker> nntp, cara, como o notebook é pessoal, uso mais pra lazer,mas estudo nele também e desenvolvo alguns projetos em .NET
<nntp> iii teu negocio eh windows memso
<Dead_Thinker> Não despacho o Windows pq vou precisas pras besteiras de lazer, jogos etc, hehe, e tb pq ta'com 3 meses que comprei esse notebook
<d70> lol
<Dead_Thinker> nntp, hehe, não necessariamente, desenvolvo em PHP tb e prefiro linux pra tudo, usei por muito tempo, só parei nesse note agora
<nntp> linux nao eh pra por em maquina velha nao
<Therolyn> eu continuo com o windows só por causa dos jogos
<Dead_Thinker> nntp, heheh
<Therolyn> se no linux pegase mudava
<Dead_Thinker> Therolyn, pois é, infelizmente, jogos de computador, é Windows mesmo, Mac e Linux ainda tem chaão pra andar
<nntp> na verdade vcs sao noobes por isso tao no windows kkk
<d70> Therolyn, PlayonLinux ?
<nntp> muito noob pra achar isso Dead_Thinker
<nntp> Dead_Thinker, bem infantil teu compentario
<Dead_Thinker_> Fí do Stallman
<Dead_Thinker_> nntp, hehe, tô brincando mano, relax
<nntp> Dead_Thinker, 1o lugar pra jogo
<nntp> Dead_Thinker, o mac detona o windwos e o linux
<nntp> fato!
<nntp> Dead_Thinker, e pro resto principalmente para os profissionais... o linux detona todo o resto
<Therolyn> eu sou cara quero fazer o linux pegar jogos de windows
<nntp> Dead_Thinker, o windows eh pra debil mental
<nntp> apertar next
<nntp> next
<nntp> next
<nntp> next
<nntp> next
<Therolyn> cara eu só gosto do windows pq ele posso jogar
<nntp> tipo farmville saca
<nntp> coisa de debilmental tmb
<Spiga> odeio quando nao tenho nada para fazer
<nntp> Spiga, c ainda na vm ?
<Spiga> nntp: to no linux mesmo
<Spiga> todo dia vc da ctcp
<Spiga> lol
<nntp> kk
<Dead_Thinker_> nntp, hehe, concordo em parte contigo cara, não falei que o SO é superior, falei que os jogos são feitos principalmente pro Windows
<Spiga> vou jogar lord of ultima
<nntp> vai lah
<Therolyn> o PlayonLinux funfa mesmo?
<nntp> eu jogo muita coisa de windows no linux
<d70> Therolyn, funfa bem demais com alguns jogos.
<Dead_Thinker_> nntp, eu prefiro Linux e não tive contato com Mac pra poder falar, e programo em .NET (Windows) pq o cliente pede, não por opção
<Dead_Thinker_> E eu torço pela iniciativa da Valve de implementar os jogos pra Linux, issaê iuaeahi
<Spiga> mac e so para quem pode
<nntp> mac detona o windows em games
<nntp> detona mesmo
<d70> Dead_Thinker_, eles estão ameaçando. acho que até fizeram um client beta.
<d70> da steam
<Spiga> nntp: qual sentido vc ta falando?
<nntp> qualidade
<Dead_Thinker_> nntp, é, em qual sentido tu fala, de ter mais jogos ou de ter mais gente jogando no mac?
<Spiga> do jogo?
<Dead_Thinker_> ah
<nntp> nem sempre quantidade quer dizer qualidade
<Spiga> mas vc fala qualidade do jogo?
<nntp> sim raficos som etc
<nntp> cara mac foi o priumeiro computador multimedia
<nntp> na verdade eh o inventor do windows foi a mac
<Spiga> nao vejo diferença entre OS... para rodarem jogos.
<nntp> nao a microsoft
<Spiga> pois todo desempenho e feito pelas placas de video...
<nntp> bah 6 sao amadores d+
<Dead_Thinker> hehehe
<Dead_Thinker> malz ai lord
<Spiga> lol.
<nntp> a real eh essa usuario final usa ubuntu e windows na da conta de usar mais nada
<Spiga> placa de video e igual em window e mac... nao tem diferença
<Spiga> geforce 9400 e igual no window e no mac... nao tem dif nenhuma... por isso elas produzem mesmo grafico.
<Spiga> agora vc pode falar do monitor... ai sim a qualidade de imagem vista e melhor... ou TV LED e parará ... mas acredito que OS nao influencia em nada no modo grafico...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Spiga, não é berdade não os pcs com windows usam BIOS e o MAC usa EFI além do mais o windows usa drivers genéricos pra rodar em várias maquinas o maximo possivel o mac é feito especialmente pras macnas apple além do mais duas placas de videos "iguais" de fabricantes diferentes tem desempenho diferente e a apple so compra dos melhores fabricantes
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Spiga, tem muitas coisas que fazem diferença
<nntp> eu nem discuto Ctrl-Alt-Del
<Spiga> Ctrl-Alt-Del: eu to falando, e se vc pegar tudo igual monitor, placa modelo.... tudo... e so testar os OS. acredito que nao vá ter diferença.
<nntp> nao eh igual
<nntp> hardware mac eh feito pra mac e pra rodar o sistema mac nao eh igual
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Spiga, ainda assim vai haver a diferença do BIOS do pc pro EFI do MAC sendo que o EFI aproveita melhor o hardware, e repetindo o macOS é ESPECIFICO pro mac windows é genérico
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, ta vendo pq eu nao discuto nao le
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, aheuaheuaehuaeh
<Therolyn> então quase todos os jogos eu consigo rodar no ubuntu usando o playonlinux
<Spiga> sei la ... a maioria dos jogos sao feitos para uso de directX, o openGL e bom mas ainda nao tem mesma coisas.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Spiga, nem é bem assim se você le um pouquinho vai ver inclusive que os jogos do STEAM que foram portados pra linux tem desempenho melhor no linux que no windows
<nntp> nossa a ignorancia
<d70> Therolyn, não é bem assim, rsrs. O PlayonLinux é um "conjunto de scripts", para instalçao de programas de windos usando o Wine
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ex left4dead2
<nntp> e tem opengl sim
<Therolyn> eu esotu pergunto pq eu sou novo nisso de linux
<Spiga> Ctrl-Alt-Del: nao to falando de desempenho.. e sim de qualidade grafica gerada;.
<Spiga> galidade de textura... do jogo
<Spiga> desempenho meu DESKTOP em casa bate qualquer mac book do mercado.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Spiga, desempenho em jogo é igual a FPS com a mesma qualidade...no linux com a mesma qualidade se obtem FPS maiores
<Spiga> ou imac.
<Spiga> ou meu pai.
<Spiga> eu sei muito bem, o que FPS>
<Spiga> so que qualidade FPS se resume a DESEMPENHO DO CONJUNTO... eu to falando apenas das texturas....
<Spiga> nao quero saber se roda 2k fps ou 20 fps... quero saber das texturas...
<Spiga> como seram compiladas.. como sera o tratamento visual.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> spiga jura que teu desktop bate isso Intel Core i7 quad core, 3,4GHz, Turbo Boost até 3,9GHz
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> 32GB de SDRAM DDR3, 1600MHz - 4x8GB
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> 768GB de armazenamento em flash
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680MX 2GB GDDR5
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ??????????????????????????
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> tenho 2 dessa
<Spiga> 680
<Spiga> so nao tenho  16GB de ram
<Spiga> la e 8GB ainda
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nãoé 16 é 32
<Spiga> eu tenho SSD de 256
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> que da 1/3 desse e cm cache bem menor
<Spiga> so para sistema.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> e o processador
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ??
<Spiga> i7 3770k.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> que é o mesmo desse
<Spiga> fazia 5 anos que nao trocava maquina....
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ou seja tu tem o mesmo processador com 1/4 da ram 1/3 de hd/cache e um sistema genérico
<Spiga> gastei o dinheiro de uma moto nessa maquina
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> as tuas duas placas não sao suficiente pra superar o mac top
<Spiga> falei que tenho 256 SSD apenas para sistema
<Spiga> se for contar em SATA
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> e o mac tem 768 apenas pro sistema
<Spiga> tenho 6 T
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> sata não conta que é lerdo
<Dead_Thinker> vou me já, bjo na testa nntp, Ctrl-Alt-Del e demais, vlw pelo help
<Dead_Thinker> heheh :)
<Spiga> odeio adimitir entre todas as interfaces que eu testei, gnome-shell, phanteon, unity, gnome-classic... a mais disposta para uso tanto cooperativo como user... e a unity.
<nntp> eu hein
<nntp> gosto cada um tem o teu mesmo kk
<humano> e ai man, boa noite.
<euconectei> boa noite a tds
<humano> Boa noite.
<paladin> boa noite
<nntp> alguem ai saca de logrotate e squid pra me dar uma ajuda ae fenomeno ?
<euconectei> estou num desespero aki... alguem sabe me dizer se eh complicado msm instalar drive proprietario da ati ou eu q to fazendo errado?
<euconectei> *drive de video ATI HD 6300
<megalinux> oi
<megalinux> oiiie
<euconectei> ika
<euconectei> ola
<megalinux> quem e vc ?
<euconectei> sou novo... to entrando hj pela primeira vez
<nntp> euconectei, tem nada de complicado nao
<nntp> so baixar o driver
<nntp> descompactar
<nntp> por permissao pra executar e executar como root
<megalinux> eu tambem começei hj e sou noob alguem me ensina a instalar programas aqui ?
<nntp> megalinux, usa o apt-get ou a central de arquivos do linux
<nntp> do ubuntu quer dizer
<nntp> se eh que voce usa ubuntu
<euconectei> entao... eu baixei descompactei, instalei... mas ate para minimizar as janelas ele ta dando lag...
<nntp> euconectei, entao deu algum erro ao instalar ou voce instalou o driver errado
<euconectei> eu baixei direto do site da ATI
<euconectei> vou tentar d nv...
<nntp> euconectei, agora tu tem q remover o driver e instalar o correto
<nntp> euconectei, nao deu nenhum erro nao ?
<megalinux> ok o meu e megalinux como eu instalo o adobre flash aqui ? nntp ?
<euconectei> n...
<nntp> euconectei, voce leu o que falou na tela certeza ?
<euconectei> ja fiz umas 3x... dava erro e eu formatava pra ter certeza d q n tinha ficado "lixo"...
<euconectei> sim...
<euconectei> tentei com 12.04 e 12.10
<megalinux> eu tento instala as coisas aqui mas sempre buce isso aff
<euconectei> antigamente rolava uma versao pra AMD e outra pra INTEL... ainda tem isso?
<nntp> euconectei, do ubuntu ?
<euconectei> sim
<nntp> euconectei, nao tem isso nao e echo que nuca teve
<megalinux> euconectei eu axo que não rola mais pow o pessoal curte muito aqui ou so programação ?
<euconectei> hmmm posso ter me enganado d versao d linux entao...
<euconectei> d qlqr forma vou tentar d nv...
<megalinux> quem ae quer monta um site comigo ??????
<euconectei> outra coisa... ele detecta a placa com o nome exatamente igual o nome do windows ou fica akele WESTLER?
<Spiga> chama meu nick ai para eu testar o dockbarX
<megalinux> kkkkkkkkkkk tipo rede social poxa muiro massa kkkkkkkkkk
<humano> megalinux: euconectei  http://ubuntuone.com/6Iw0TlBGVA4rBjBGmWhLYN
<euconectei> human, to baixando... vlw
<nntp> euconectei, qq  ta falando ?
<megalinux> humano, que saite e esse bugo kkkkkkkkkk
<euconectei> qdo eu instalo o drive da ATI o nome no "GRAFICO" em detalhes do sistema fica "WESTLER"...
<euconectei> n fica o nome da placa tp: ATI HD 6300
<megalinux> aiiiiiiii nubei nem sei juga issso jjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> ~)$ fglrxinfo
<nntp> display: :0  screen: 0
<nntp> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<nntp> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series
<nntp> OpenGL version string: 4.2.11991 Compatibility Profile Context
<euconectei> ai aparece... mas nos detalhes n fica... =/
<euconectei> vou tentar entender um pouco com esse guia q o humano mandou...
<euconectei> obrigado aew...
<nntp> euconectei, deixa eu te falar
<megalinux> eu nãoto entendendo mais nada
<euconectei> falae
<nntp> isso aqui nao eh windwos nao mano
<nntp> eh linux
<euconectei> eh... por isso to penando... rs
<nntp> se voce quer que fica igual a windows volte pra windoes
<euconectei> afff
<megalinux> gostei do linux muito massa
<euconectei> justamente n qro q fique, por isso to tentando entender.. =O
<Cesar_Augusto> megalinux: não vou poder falar agora , estou arrumando um notebook aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> :)
<nntp> euconectei, entao aqui nao eh igual a windows nao arqui aparece o nome real do hardware
<megalinux> quem
<megalinux> quer[]
<megalinux> montar um
<megalinux> site
<megalinux> ???????????
<nntp> no windows aparece um nome generico lah
<megalinux> cesar ok mano depois nos nos falamos entao
<nntp> aqui eh o nome de verdade da coisa
<euconectei> ahhh sim
<nntp> fglrxinfo
<euconectei> blz
<nntp> esse eh o comando pra ver se a tua placa ta isntalada direito
<megalinux> o bom do linux e que todos os plugins estao desponiveis na loja ubuntu so instala
<euconectei> vou dar uma lida aki nesse guia...
<nntp> lol
<megalinux> calma ae to ausente aqui manda pm flw galera ja ha volto
<nntp> tem q ler eh o guiafocalinux
<nntp> guia foca linux
<nntp> esse eh o guia pra quem quer aprender a mexer com liunux
<nntp> linux
<euconectei> vc tem ele?
<nntp> www
<euconectei> vou pesquisar ele tb
<nntp> http://www.guiafoca.org/
<euconectei> vou dar uma pesquisada aki...
<euconectei> obrigado...
<euconectei> vlw aew nntp e humano
<nntp> ok
<megalinux> alguem ae me ensina a ser hack ou programador
<megalinux> ????????????????
<megalinux> ???????????????????????????
<nntp> kkk
<megalinux> alguem ???????????????
<megalinux> nntp, me ajuda
<paladin> bane
<Spiga> para com isso ...
<Spiga> deixa o cara
<megalinux> me ajuda ae kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<megalinux> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<megalinux> fui banido o.O
<paladin> Spiga seu amigo ?
<humano> megalinux: euconectei http://www.youtube.com/user/userubuntu/videos?view=0
<Spiga> nao
<nntp> megalinux, vai estudar
<megalinux> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk vlw ae
<paladin> deixa o cara por que ?
<Spiga> nao ta fazendo nada.....
<megalinux> hello help me users a programation the pc :(
<paladin> esta poluindo a tela
<Spiga> ignora....
<paladin> e floodando
<megalinux> oq ta poluindo a tela ?
<megalinux> quem ?
<Spiga> que maldição nao consigo instalar o awn
<paladin> newba
<megalinux> new aba '-'
<megalinux> kkkkkkkkkkk
<megalinux> ai nubei de novo
<Spiga> osso... quando lib nao da certo.
<Spiga> aeee
<Spiga> agora achei a porra do repository certo
<paladin> o/
<megalinux> \o
<megalinux> k
<megalinux> k
<megalinux> k
<megalinux> k
<megalinux> k
<paladin> megalinux vc é o sistematico ?
<megalinux> paladin, como assim ?
<humano> megalinux: veja ai se lhe ajuda... http://www.cederj.edu.br/videoaulas/
<megalinux> humano: estou instalando adobe flash aqui calma ae mais vlw pela ajuda
<paladin> ajuda psicologica ne
<Spiga> janta
<paladin> opa
<megalinux> #esoteric
<d70> lol
<megalinux> d70, oi
<megalinux> kkkkk
<megalinux> kkkkkkkkkkkk
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-06
<gabezao> morreu
<gabezao> http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/noticia/2012/12/morre-no-rio-o-arquiteto-oscar-niemeyer.html
<paladin> tava fazendo hora extra ja
<Barna> poxa até aki......
<nntp> squidy, c tem a manha de squid ???
<nntp> squidy, to com uma duvida aqui sobre log  cara
<rank> alguém ai pode me ajudar em um problema com o meu touchpad?
<Spiga> nntp: que vc precisa saber sobre squid?
<nntp> neh bem sobre squid nao alias nem sei mais
<nntp> so sei que eh assim
<nntp> squid
<nntp> depois que eh feito o rotacianamento de logs
<nntp> some meu access.log
<nntp> vira access.log.1
<nntp> e continua a escrever nele
<Spiga> nntp: tipo isso e feito
<Spiga> para que o arquivo nao fique tao monstuoso...
<Spiga> e fica dificil de abrir...
<Spiga> no caso isso seria... um tipo de controle.. de tamanho de arquivo de texto.
<Spiga> imagina um arquivo de log com 50m de linhas...
<Spiga> impossivel de abrir.
<nntp> vc nao entendeu
<nntp> meu arquivo access.log some
<Spiga> a ta
<nntp> ou melhor ele eh movido para access.log.1
<nntp> e nao cria o access.log
<Spiga> no caso ele e renomeado?
<nntp> e continua a escrever o access.log.1
<nntp> no linux nao existe comando renomear
<nntp> tem mv
<nntp> e que acontece eh isso eh problema com o logrotate
<Spiga> eu sei que tem o mv....
<nntp> lixo esse logrotate
<Spiga> aki acontece a mesma coisa... so que tipo ele tem um controle de linhas
<Spiga> quando meu arquivo access.log chega a 20k de linhas ele vira access.log.1 e abre um novo access.log
<Spiga> estranho ele nao estar criando um novo access.log
<nntp> ele nao cria
<nntp> faz um favor pra miom
<nntp> pra mim
<nntp> manda o past do teu arquivo
<nntp> /etc/logrotate.d/squid3
<nntp> por gentileza deixa eu analisar aqui
<nntp> agora ele parou de escrever no access.log
<Spiga> nntp: meu firewall nao deixa eu retirar .... pastas :/
<Spiga> e firewall comprado.
<Spiga> aqueles feitos com firmas...
<Spiga> ele so deixa eu visualizar
<Spiga> os arquivos modo escrita ta bloqueado.
<nntp> esquece
<sistematico> tsc tsc tsc
<Spiga> foda...
<Spiga> esse firewall ja ta para sair daki faz uns 3 anos...
<nntp> nunca vi isso na vida
<Spiga> os caras fica renovando.
<nntp> sistematico, c pira q o negocio ta com problema aqui ainda
<nntp> to vendo aqui
<sistematico> nntp: O que?
<nntp> eh esse lixo de logrotate to pra rancar isso daqui
<sistematico> O que houve?
<Spiga> nntp: olha /var/log/ squid tb escreve ai ... ao menos que vc mudou o local
<nntp> ele continua a sumir com o access.log
<nntp> e se eu coloco pra create
<nntp> pq ta nocreate
<nntp> ele para de escrever no mesmo
<PabloRubianes> ping tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> pong PabloRubianes :-)
<nntp> Spiga, ele escreve no /var/log/squid3
<Spiga> hum..
<PabloRubianes> tiagoscd, on #ubuntu-uy la reunion de ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> >P
<tiagoscd> PabloRubianes: estou lá
<PabloRubianes> si quieren todos estan invitados y bienvenidos :)
<tiagoscd> :)
<sistematico> nntp: Não entendi o problema.
<nntp> meu logrotate ta sumindo com meu access.log so ele
<nntp> ele move ele pra access.log.1
<nntp> e nao cria um novo
<nntp> e continua a escrever no access.log.1
<sistematico> nntp: Cola de novo seu arquivo de configuração do Squid.
<shallwe> aff fui atualizar o kernel e parou de rodar o virtualbox DENOVO
<shallwe> nunca vi tanto problema com esse virtualbox, alguem recomenda outro sem ser essa porqueira?
<sistematico> Isso acontece por causa dos módulos dele, verifica se você tem o dkms.
<shallwe> tenho
<shallwe> ja tava dando esse problema de dkms
<sistematico> shallwe: man dkms
<shallwe> vou tentar fazer um upgrade nos dkms
<nntp> sistematico, to   quase achando que isso eh um bug
<sistematico> shallwe: No Arch Linux eu tenho que rodar dkms --autoinstall aí não deve ser muito diferente.
<sistematico> shallwe: BTW, tem o VMWare, porem eu nunca usei.
<shallwe> sistematico, blz vou tentar rodar o dkms :) vamos ver
<sistematico> nntp: Nessa distro horrível que tu instalou aí eu num duvido nada.
<sistematico> uhuhu
<nntp> debian ?
<nntp> ta maluco ?
<nntp> meu servidor eh debian squeeze
<sistematico> nntp: Se falou que tava usando o Fedora.
<nntp> eu uso fedora de desktop
<sistematico> hmm
<nntp> tem 3 linux rodando aqui amigo
<sistematico> hmm
<nntp> hahaha
<sistematico> delícia.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuuuuuh
<nntp> poderes malignos
<nntp> aeuhueahea
<nntp> eh bug do rotate do squid
<nntp> pq o squid faz um rotate tmb nao faz ?
<shallwe> hhahaha meu home ficou todo somente leitura
<shallwe> eeeeta, esse ubuntu 12.10 ta longe de ficar bom
<nntp> The problem occured after we upgraded squid to the lenny-backports version
<nntp> (3.1.3-2). Log files currently rotate, but it appears that squid3 -k rotate
<nntp> is never run
<nntp> ae a bomba
<sistematico> cache_swap_low 90
<sistematico> cache_swap_high 95
<sistematico> nntp: Essa é a porcentágem que o o log rodará.
<nntp> mas nao vai
<nntp> /bin/sh -> dash
<sistematico> nntp: Do tamanho especificado no arquivo.
<nntp> ta certo isso ae ?
<nntp> ele rotaciona diariamente ae que ta abomba e o logrotate ja fala pra rodar o script pra rotacionar o squid tmb
<sistematico> (lucas@ironhide ~):% ls -l /bin/sh                                                                                                                                    [0]
<nntp> independente do squid fazer rotaçao
<sistematico> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Nov  2 22:31 /bin/sh -> bash
<nntp> o meu eh dash
<nntp> (root@trex:/var/log/squid3)# ls -l /bin/sh
<nntp> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Nov  8 12:24 /bin/sh -> dash
<nntp> (root@trex:/var/log/squid3)#
<sistematico> nntp: Seguinte, tu alterou o logrotate aquela vez, certo?
<nntp> ja voltei ele pra original
<sistematico> Porque?
<nntp> pq o erro persistiu
<nntp> eu achei que nao mas so demorou mais pra ococrrer
<nntp> ocorrer
<nntp> pq meu shel eh dash ?
<nntp> pode ser isso ae hein
<shallwe> pois é notebook marca positivo a gente ganha um "smart failure predicted on hard disk 0" em 4 meses de uso LOL
<shallwe> nunca mais e não recomendo pra ninguem essa POSITIVO
<nntp> o hd nao eh positivo
<sistematico> Com certeza.
<shallwe> hd nao, mas quem monta sim, de repente alguma estrutura mal feita que esquenta d+ sei la
<shallwe> tudo influencia
<sistematico> Acredito que o HD seja negativo.
<nntp> sistema atualizado
<nntp> lol
<shallwe> é fogo :)
<shallwe> ai ta na garantia e vou ficar algumas semanas sem note, me dei mal pq uso pro trabalho
<nntp> sorte ainda ta na garantia
<shallwe> tem algum comando pra passar e verificar e corrigir erros no hd?
<shallwe> haha verdade
<nntp> hd somente ferramentas do fabricante
<nntp> nunca vi smart funcionar
<nntp> desliga ele
<sistematico> nntp: Não quer que rode, coloca size 100M ou um número bem absurdo no logrotate e testa.
<shallwe> vou ver se acho quel hd deve ser o meu
<shallwe> feitoooo, parou de novo hahaha ficou tudo como somente leitura, ja era o HD
<nntp> eu quero que rode
<nntp> isso que voce ta pirando de novo
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> sistematico, eu quero que roda sim
<shallwe> sim mas agora o hd ta travando sabe, da aquelas paradas nada responde depois volta
<nntp> sistematico, voce falou a mesma coisa da outra vez mas relaxa ae eu acho que eh um bug do squid
<shallwe> com tudo somente leitura
<sistematico> shallwe: Tem milhares de ferramentas pra analisar e corrigir seu disco, um bom começo seria o fsck.
<shallwe> fsck é bom, vou tentar final de semana, tenho que salvar as minhas porqueiras do trabalho ainda, como tem 3 partições vou formatar tudo
<shallwe> e deixar  1 só
<shallwe> nao consigo passar fsck em partição ntfs o.O
<Rudolf> nntp: e ae
<Rudolf> shallwe: ehuheiuehieuhiuehieuhe
<nntp> oi Rudolf
<Rudolf> shallwe: espero que não esteja fazendo isso do linux
<nntp> shallwe, ferramenta do fabricante ja falei
<shallwe> no linux nao
<shallwe> no começo no cd de backup do windows
<nntp> shallwe, ferramenta do fabricante ja falei pega lah e faz o disco de boot e roda o programa do fabricante do hd
<shallwe> tem algum comando para eu saber qual hd stou usando?
<nntp> aida64
<nntp> baixa ele ae
<shallwe> blz vlw deixa eu ver
<nntp> windows neh ?
<nntp> lol
<shallwe> tenho uma partição antiga com windows, tem meus backups emails etc coisas do trabalho
<shallwe> nao posso instalar nada pq meu hd ficou somente leitura hahaha
<shallwe> deixa assim, final de semana vou fazer um backup geral pela rede ai formato essa naba :) ai tento esse aida64
<nntp> pra mim eh esse shell
<nntp> dash
<shallwe> q shell?
<nntp> almquist sehll
<nntp> dash ?
<nntp> por isso que nao ta funfando o script do rotate do squid
<nntp> eh esse shell
<shallwe> meu tempo de nerd foi na adolescencia  lol
<shallwe> acho que não é comigo
<sistematico> nntp: Coloca logfile_rotate 0 no conf do Squid.
<sistematico> http://www.squid-cache.org/Doc/config/logfile_rotate/
<sistematico> nntp: Esse erro acontece porque tanto o logrotate como o squid estão rotacionando os logs.
<shallwe> vlw pelas dicas galera estou indo nessa
<nntp> eh vamo testar
<nntp> mas tipo assim
<nntp> eh vamo testar aqui
<nntp> sistematico,
<sistematico> access_log daemon:/usr/local/squid/var/logs/access.log squid
<nntp> # logrotate -f /etc/logrotate.d/squid3
<nntp> -rw-r----- 1 proxy proxy  85K Dec  6 00:03 access.log.1
<sistematico> Pode ser daemon: stdio: ...
<sistematico> nntp: É esse logfile_rotate mesmo.
<sistematico> nntp: Certeza.
<nntp> sim
<nntp> nem tme esse dir aqui nao
<nntp> ll
<nntp> agora
<nntp> se eu mando o squid rotacionar ele cria o arquivo
<nntp> o que acontece eh isso
<nntp> o squid nao ta rotacionado os logs
<nntp> quando o logrotate pede
<Morpheuu> Galera
<Morpheuu> Noite ae a todos
<Morpheuu> to chegando de volta ao IRC tem uam rede nossa ae ?
<nntp> (root@trex:/var/log/squid3)# /usr/sbin/squid3 -k rotate
<nntp> squid: ERROR: No running copy
<Ricardo_> galera, to com um problemão aqui. Eu estava dando premissão em algumas pastas do sistema quando meu notebook se desligou, agora quando tento iniciar o ubuntu da "Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init" "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg"
<Ricardo_> já tentei várias soluções da internet mas nada funcionou =/
<nntp> squid: ERROR: No running copy
<nntp>  E o pior é que quando isto acontece, ele simplesmente se recusa a obedecer qualquer comando..
<nntp> ha
<Rudolf> calorrrrr
<Morpheuu> ta fozzzz
<Morpheuu> tem canal do brasilnão veio ?
<nntp> cara eu vou dar um purge nisso aqui amanha
<nntp> sistematico, nao tem o que fazer nao eh purge mesmo
<nntp> ele deu esse mesmo problema eu resolvi recriando o swapstate
<nntp> fiz o pid dele de nvo
<nntp> agora ele voltou o problema
<nntp> vou tentar dormir
<nntp> boa noite pra todos ae
<nntp> sistematico, vlw ae
<nntp> mais uma vez
<tiagoscd> boa noite, até mais
<tiagoscd> :)
<crashoverride> #backtrack
<Rudolf> crashoverride: ou, propaganda aqui, pelo menos pede licensa
<crashoverride> foi mal...
<crashoverride> não era isso q eu queria colocar...
<Rudolf> crashoverride: OK
<Fisico> Rudolf: ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: E AE?
<Rudolf> Fisico: DEU-SE?
<Fisico> Rudolf: missão cumprida, aprovado na qualificação
<Fisico> :)
<Fisico> cara, a tensão é grande, vc apresentar para uma banca q vai te perguntar e te expremer onde vc não sabe
<Fisico> é !tenso
<Fisico> mas deu certo
<Rudolf> SE JÁ DEU CERTO, TA VALENDO
<Rudolf> Fisico: veio, prova de fluidos ontem
<Rudolf> Fisico: dois exercicios
<Rudolf> Fisico: 5 cada
<Rudolf> Fisico: o negocio tenso
<Fisico> nossa
<Rudolf> Fisico: e olha que foi de consulta
<Fisico> eae Rudolf , mas foi bem?
<Rudolf> Fisico: calcular coeficiente de atrito de uma barragem
<Rudolf> Fisico: e a pressao da subida da agua em um predio
<Rudolf> Fisico: rapaz, o maior problema é que o professor é neura
<Rudolf> Fisico: ele desconta qualquer erro de conta
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas em relação a primeira prova
<Rudolf> Fisico: dessa vez ele perguntou o que deu em aula
<Rudolf> Fisico: então tá blza
<Fisico> Rudolf: foda q eu lembrava quando eu fazia graduação, é q tem os problemas de sempre: vc trabalha, não fica o tempo todo na faculdade, portanto não tem as provas e não sabe direito o q cai, os professores não te sempre na faculdade, portanto dão melhores notas na correção para quem fica.....e bla bla e bla
<Rudolf> Fisico: isso
<Rudolf> Fisico: fica ensaboando
<Rudolf> Fisico: e as mina pira em cima do véio
<Rudolf> Fisico: escolhe as calças mais justas
<Rudolf> Fisico: o cara quase faz a prova pra elas
<Fisico> isso é a parte do bla bla bla Rudolf  q eu não falei acima. Os prof dão uma preferencia grande para as peitudas
<Fisico> e a gente q se lasque
<Fisico> dureza
<NarfligiX> hehe
<NarfligiX> quanto mimimi machista
<NarfligiX> eu sou homem, tinha 2 trabalhos na faculdade e terminei o curso com média 9.2
<NarfligiX> fora alguns bicos de consultoria
<Rudolf> Fisico: ESSE É O CARA
<NarfligiX> é fácil culpar todo mundo, menos a si
<NarfligiX> =D
<Rudolf> NarfligiX: cara, alguém tá culpando alguém
<Rudolf> NarfligiX: são fatos
<NarfligiX> ta não, mah... passou. passou =*
<Rudolf> NarfligiX: vai falar que não tinha as gria paparicar os professores
<Rudolf> NarfligiX: ninugém culpou elas por nossas vidas
<Rudolf> NarfligiX: agora se vc é o fodão, ninguém te perguntou também
<Rudolf> NarfligiX: mas como vc disse, passou. passou =*
<NarfligiX> como eu disse, trabalhava 2 turnos, o professor dizia "a aula..." e eu não esperava ele dizer "acabou", então não tenho como saber se alguém ficava ou não paparicando
<Rudolf> NarfligiX: a gente acredita
<Fisico> NarfligiX: q curso vc fez?
<NarfligiX> agradeço, sua confiança em minha credibilidade é muit importante pra mim
<NarfligiX> fiz ciência na ufpe e análise de sistemas numa filial da estácio, Fisico
<NarfligiX> ciência da computação
<Fisico> hum
<Rudolf> Fisico: É QUASE UM DENNIS RITCHIE DA COCADA PRETA
<NarfligiX> ui
<NarfligiX> hehe
<Fisico> to vendo viu Rudolf
<Ursinha> <Fisico> isso é a parte do bla bla bla Rudolf  q eu não falei acima. Os prof dão uma preferencia grande para as peitudas
<Ursinha> *sigh*
<Dead_Thinker> ui, o papo tá bom
<Fisico> hehe
<Ursinha> colocar a culpa da propria incompetencia nos outros não leva a lugar algum
<Ursinha> estou com o NarfligiX nessa :)
<Rudolf> Ursinha: quem em raios colocou a culpa nos outros?
<Ursinha> Rudolf, vc ficou todo doído pq, poderia me explicar? :)
<Rudolf> Ursinha: explicar o que cazzo?
<Dead_Thinker> Buenos dias
<Ursinha> Rudolf, relaxa ai fiote, menos, por favor
<Ursinha> tá estressado?
<Rudolf> ai meu deus
<Ursinha> tu tá parecendo o leleobhz :)
<Rudolf> Ursinha: e tu tá parecendo o hitler
<Ursinha> Rudolf,  "as gurias paparicarem os professores" tem o que a ver com o fato de vc ou o Fisico ali tirarem notas ruins ou o que quer que seja? isso que eu não entendi
<Ursinha> Rudolf, é melhor vc se acalmar, ok?
<Rudolf> Ursinha: ninguém disse que nossas notas ruins é culpa das gurias irem lá na frente
<Rudolf> Ursinha: onde vc leu isso
<Ursinha> Rudolf, então pq vcs se incomodam com elas?
<Ursinha> estou deduzindo
<Ursinha> se fosse indiferente vcs nem trariam a tona :)
<Ursinha> suponho eu, né
<Rudolf> Ursinha: pq vc se incomoda quando alguém rouba um banco?
<Rudolf> Ursinha: o banco não é seu
<Ursinha> eu não me incomodo se o meu dinheiro não estiver lá :)
<Ursinha> não é problema meu
<Rudolf> Ursinha: putz
<Rudolf> tá explicado
<Rudolf> não entende nada de "empatia"
<Ursinha> Rudolf, é a injustiça a que vc se refere? era isso que queria entender
<Rudolf> não tenho argumentos
<Ursinha> não entendo nada de empatia... tá certo
<Ursinha> já que vc me conhece enormemente, não é?
<Ursinha> hehe
<Rudolf> Ursinha: sim, era sobre justiçã
<kayo> opa sou eu que tenho que alertar do offtopic desta vez?
<Rudolf> argh
<kayo> ;-)
<Rudolf> justiça
<Ursinha> kayo, obrigada, vc tem razão :)
<Rudolf> 11:20 < Ursinha> eu não me incomodo se o meu dinheiro não estiver lá :)
<Rudolf> 11:20 < Ursinha> não é problema meu
<Rudolf> frase para fechar o ano
<Ursinha> Rudolf, estava provocando pra que vc me respondesse
<Rudolf> aham
<Ursinha> já que perguntando normalmente não tive sucesso
<Ursinha> consegui :)
<Rudolf> e eu caí como um patinho
<Ursinha> mas o kayo lembrou bem, offtopic
<Rudolf> whatever
<Ursinha> Rudolf, regras são regras pra todo mundo
<Ursinha> relaxa aí
<Rudolf> Ursinha: relaxa aí também
<Ursinha> Rudolf, estou muito ok, só não acho que violencia gratuita é permitida nesse canal
<Ursinha> e vc está cheio disso hoje
<Rudolf> Ursinha: violência
<Rudolf> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<Rudolf> que violência
<Rudolf> ?
<kayo> senhores, eu vou chamar os ircops
<kayo> prender todos vcs
<Rudolf> kayo: mimimii
<Ursinha> Rudolf, pare com isso agora
<Ursinha> ele não está errado
<tiagoscd> bah, quanta violência rolando por aqui
<Ursinha> o Rudolf acordou descoberto ai tava de mau humor
<Ursinha> NarfligiX, kayo, desculpem por isso
<NarfligiX> Ursinha, não tem nenhum problema... Essas coisas acontecem mesmo =D
<Ursinha> NarfligiX, tá certo... mas não eram pra acontecer aqui, então minhas desculpas mesmo assim :)
<NarfligiX> Que é isso.. Eu que agradeço pelo cuidado, Ursinha...
<NarfligiX> Deve ser época de prova dele, pelo jeito.. Os ânimos ficam mais exaltados mesmo.. Lembro como era hehe
<Ursinha> entendo :) mas eu já passei por isso e não saí por aí descontando nas pessoas erradas :)
<NarfligiX> verdade
<skate_forever> zorra nenhuma
<skate_forever> só pq a guria tinha peitão
<skate_forever> 0o
<Ursinha> ¬¬
<kayo> skate_forever, to sabendo q vc é o maior troll do pedaço
<kayo> por favor se controle
<skate_forever> kayo, troll?
<skate_forever> hmm
<skate_forever> aprendi com você, kayo
<Ursinha> kayo, ele só é meio... hm... animado as vezes :)
<Ursinha> gente... não briguem
<Ursinha> por favorrrrrrrr
<skate_forever> Ursinha, relax...
<skate_forever> kayo, é brother
<Ursinha> ah tá :)
<skate_forever> old school do archbr
<kayo> verdade, eu estava brincando.
<Ursinha> tá certo
<Ursinha> fiquei tensa né
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<Ursinha> do jeito que tá hoje
<skate_forever> Ursinha, se hoje está tenso
<skate_forever> imagina pra mim
<NarfligiX> o skate_forever só fica mais calmo quando o asa perde =p
<skate_forever> sexta, sábado, segunda e terça
<skate_forever> NarfligiX, bem observado
<skate_forever> rsrs
<Ursinha> hahahahaha
<skate_forever> anyway
<skate_forever> vocês viram?
<skate_forever> amazon.com.br
<skate_forever> só falta os eletrônicos
<NarfligiX> pois é.. to querendo trocar meu kindle... queria um paperwhite
<Ursinha> eu vi, to só de butuca pelo preço dos livros
<Ursinha> NarfligiX, ahh eu também :)
<NarfligiX> o site do kobo tá com alguns livros grátis
<NarfligiX> http://ptbr.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=&t=free&f=keyword&p=1&s=none&g=both&l=pt
<NarfligiX> não sei se tem algum que interesse a vocês..
<NarfligiX> o pessoal do grupo kindle brasil baixou alguns pra tentar quebrar a drm hehe
<xGrind> alguem sabe onde fica as configurações do mysql no ubuntu?
<skate_forever> NarfligiX, o paperwhite é interessante
<Ursinha> xGrind, não é no /etc/mysql?
<xGrind> Ursinha, vou dar uma olhada. instalei, mas nao coloquei senha ;x
<Ursinha> ah :) xGrind, os arquivos de configuração por default ficam no /etc, até onde eu sei :)
<xGrind> é la mesmo. vlw ;)
<Ursinha> xGrind, :)
<xGrind> Ursinha, oq vc compilava pra usar msn mesmo? amsn?
<Ursinha> xGrind, pra fazer a camera funcionar era o amsn
<rcbdesigner> que belo dia.. a a
<Ursinha> mas foi há muito tempo, não sei como está
<rcbdesigner> bom dia cambada
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner, bom dia :)
<Ursinha> aqui em porto alegre está MUITO CALOR
<Ursinha> !!!
<xGrind> Ursinha, entao, mas fica mostrando no synaptic q esta instalado nao ne?
<Ursinha> xGrind, se vc compilar, não
<xGrind> pq eu compilei o msn-pecan pro pidgin, e no synaptic nao mostra.
<xGrind> tendi :)
<Ursinha> pq lá ele usa os arquivos do dpkg pra marcar o status
<rcbdesigner> quem trabalha com essa parte gráfica no linux.. da um saque nos vídeos desse cara http://vimeo.com/user1811823/videos
<Ursinha> acho que fica em /var/lib/dpkg/status
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha:  o/
<Ursinha> :)
<rcbdesigner> aff um plugin mais lindo do que o outro para GIMP e Inkscape
<xGrind> Ursinha, como é a área de T.I. aí em Campinas?
<Ursinha> xGrind, cara, acho que tem bastante empresas
<xGrind> aqui em Aparecida só tem essas banquinhas na feira e academia kk
<xGrind> quero sair daqui logo
<luizaf> preciso de ajuda!
<tiagoscd> luizaf: qual sua dúvida?
<xGrind> luizaf, falae ;)
<luizaf> Como faço para ler arquivos .crf no ubuntu?
<luizaf> tenho um hd externo da samsung onde fiz o meu backup
<luizaf> instalei o ubuntu, substituindo o windows 7
<luizaf> mas o hd externo da samsung usa um programa para fazer o tal backup que nao é reconhecido pelo ubuntu.
<luizaf> baixei o wine para reconhecer
<tiagoscd> hum
<luizaf> funcionou, porem, nao consigo instalar o tal programa da samsung.
<luizaf> meus arquivos todos sao reconhecidos, mas nao consigo abri-los, pois está em .crf
<luizaf> estou um tanto desesperada.... já tentei vários comandos, mas nenhum me possibilitou ter acesso aos arquivos.
<tiagoscd> deixa eu pesquisar aqui
<luizaf> detalhe: quando tento executar o arquivo .exe da samsung (apos ter baixado o wine) ele faz menção de instalar, mas dá erro, pois diz que eu nao tenho um negocio .dll
<tiagoscd> luizaf: li na internet um pessoal falando que basta renomear para .zip e extrair
<tiagoscd> já tentou?
<luizaf> vou tentar.
<luizaf> diz que ocorre um erro ao carregar o pacote
<Marcelo_msx> placa de video comptativel com ubuntu 12.10 ?
<luizaf> teria como baixar IsHelper.dll? Quando tento instalar o drive do HD externo diz que nao pode, pois nao encontrou esse arquivo (sei la se é um arquivo).
<rcbdesigner> sei que pessoal substitui o arquivo dll no windows atualmente para crackear programas tipo photoshop... sem a necessidade de serial
<rcbdesigner> eu fiz isso até...
<nntp> amtlib
<nntp> .dll
<nntp> bom dia todos
<tpacheco> não estou conseguindo terminar a instalação do ubuntu, versão mais recente
<tpacheco> algum pode me ajudar?
<tpacheco> depois que instalo tudo e vou para iniciar a sessão do ubuntu, aparece a seguinte mensagem: "The application Compiz has closed unexpectedly"
<tpacheco> como resolver?
<Jovovich> boa tarde
<Jovovich> estou com um problema na instalacao do ubuntu, alguem pode ajudar??
<tpacheco> somos dois
<Jovovich> qual o erro do seu??
<xGrind> Jovovich, oq acontece?
<Jovovich> tela preta na apresentacao do linux quando da as opcoes de instalar ou experimentar o linux
<Jovovich> Consegui resolver...
<tpacheco> alguem pode me ajudar?
<tpacheco> depois do login, não inicia nada
<tpacheco> já desintalei e instalei duas vezes
<tpacheco> vai bem até o login
<tpacheco> depois, não inicia
<tpacheco> diz que o compiz foi fechado inesperadamente
<tpacheco> e não inicia
<tpacheco> ALGUÉM?
<kayo> alguma incompatibilidade está acontecendo com seu driver de video
<kayo> ai ele nao suporta rodar o unity com efeitos 3
<kayo> 3d
<kayo> ai ele capota
<kayo> vc precisa instalar/subir um gerenciador de janelas simples, ai então corrigir o erro da sua placa de video
<kayo> e ai usar o unity
<d70> tpacheco,
<d70> tenta instalar , e pede para baixar as atualizações enquanto instala.
<d70> se não me engano tem essa opção, vc ta tentando qual versão , 12.04 ? 12.10 ?
<d70> tpacheco, estava com um problema semelhante na 12.04 , foi só atualizar que resolveu, porém não animei de instalar os drivers da NVIDIA
<d70> da ultima vez não funfou, e não uso mto o pc, a ponto deles fazerem falta.
<tpacheco> estou tentando a versão 12.10
<tpacheco> num note antigo... é um IBM g40
<tpacheco> kayo, qual o gerenciador que deve instalar e como faço isso?
<tpacheco> d70, eu já tentei atualizar enquanto instala, mas diz que a conexão wifi num foi encontrada ou coisa parecida
<d70> hum... wifi. ae entrou numa area que não conheço....
<kayo> tpacheco, faz assim, baixa o dvd completo
<tpacheco> hum... tava instalando a partir do windows
<tpacheco> mas vou baixar
<kayo> no dvd completo vc vai ter inumeras oopcoes de gerenciadores
<tpacheco> onde acho o cd completo?
<xGrind> tpacheco, pq nao coloca o 12.04?
<megalinux> 12.10
<pedrinho> bom dia
<pedrinho> isso ta acontecendo com alguém também?
<pedrinho>  Something wicked happened resolving 'br.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<pedrinho> rodei um apt-get update
<megalinux> an ????????
<megalinux> comigo eu axo .O
<xGrind> pedrinho, muda o servidor para o oficial
<xGrind> servidor principal
<pedrinho> xGrind: caiu o br mesmo?
<xGrind> pedrinho, uhum
<xGrind> aqui também ficou assim
<pedrinho> ahn tá... essa máquina as vezes dá uns pau estranho
<xGrind> depois que mudar, da um sudo apt-get update
<tpacheco> xgrid, pode ser... onde encontro o 12.04? Vai fazer realmente diferença?
<pedrinho> xGrind: blza valeu
<xGrind> ;P
<xGrind> tpacheco, no proprio www.ubuntu.com
<tpacheco> e realmente vai fazer diferença? Pq parece que minha placa de video é que é o problema
<xGrind> tpacheco, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<xGrind> versoes LTS são mais estaveis. essas outras versoes não-lts tem os softwares mais recentes, mas não foram tão testados iguais os do LTS
<xGrind> é mais facil dar pau no 12.10, do que no 12.04
<tpacheco> estou baixando... vou testar... obrigado
<xGrind> de nada
<megalinux> alguem pa tc ???
<megalinux> ??????????????????/
<megalinux> ????????????????????????????????
<megalinux> ??????????????????????????/
<megalinux> .
<megalinux> .
<megalinux> .
<megalinux> .
<megalinux> .
<megalinux> .
<megalinux> .
<megalinux> .
<megalinux> .
<tiagoscd> megalinux: qual sua dúvida?
<megalinux> tiagoscd: muitas vou manda pm
<rcbdesigner> não sabia que todas as conversas daqui ficavam gravadas =/
<d70> fica
<rcbdesigner> não estou conseguindo instalar o gpick aqui...
<rcbdesigner> alguém que esteja utilizando o 12.04 pode tentar instalar o Gpick através da Central de Programas?
<OliveiraBorges> rcbdesigner:  fala man
<rcbdesigner> eae rapaz
<OliveiraBorges> vou tentar aqui
<rcbdesigner> ... hum tb tentei pelo synaptic e deu a seguinte mensagem
<rcbdesigner> W: Não pôde encontrar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gpick/gpick_0.2.4-1_i386.deb   Algo estranho aconteceu ao resolver 'br.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - Não há endereço associado com o nome)
<bernardo> alo todo mundo!!!!!!!
<rcbdesigner> aloha
<rcbdesigner> pelo que pesquisei aqui os repositórios devem estar em manutenção
<bernardo> a cual hora e a reunion de ubuntu?
<OliveiraBorges> rcbdesigner: eu instalei aqui o Gpick normalmente
<OliveiraBorges> atraves da central d programas
<rcbdesigner> agora?
<OliveiraBorges> sim, agora.
<rcbdesigner> tentar de novo
<rcbdesigner> pela central deu isso Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gpick/gpick_0.2.4-1_i386.deb Something wicked happened resolving 'br.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<rcbdesigner> =/
<rcbdesigner> alguem disponibilizou na net.. vou baixar por lá
<rcbdesigner> consegui através desse link OliveiraBorges  http://ftp.lip6.fr/ftp/pub/linux/distributions/Ubuntu/archive/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gpick/
<rcbdesigner> mas fiquei encucado agora depois que vc disse q conseguiu
<OliveiraBorges> rcbdesigner:  deu ai ?
<rcbdesigner> consegui através dessa forma que te falei
<rcbdesigner> aqui tem tudo parece http://ftp.lip6.fr/ftp/pub/linux/distributions/Ubuntu/archive/ubuntu/pool/universe/
<rcbdesigner> nntp:  vc queria uma dessa? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CqpbsTfVtM
<d70> alguem conhece dpkg  ? quero instalar um .deb via terminal, porem não quero ficar instalando as depencias uma por uma, tem como instalar o .deb e automaticamente as dependencias (.deb ) que estao no mesmo dir, ao inves de instalar uma a uma ?
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde a todos!
<MarteX> tarde
<fcoambrozio> Danniel-Lara, boa tarde
<fcoambrozio> tranquilo?
<Danniel-Lara> tranquilo que nem água de poço
<fcoambrozio> kkk
<MarteX> d70, pra instala tudo de uma vez no terminal usa dpkg -i *.deb oO
<fcoambrozio> Danniel-Lara, "fugiu" do hangout ontem?
<Danniel-Lara> fcoambrozio:  tava na casa da sogra , ai fica meio ruim de participar
<d70> MarteX, valeu , acabei de finalizar aqui, rsrs, qdo perguntei , achei que ia faltar muitas,
<d70> MarteX, mas a ordem ? não importa ? digo, não vai erros?
<MarteX> acho q nao
<MarteX> o pacote so sera instalado qdo todas as dependencias forem satisfeitas
<fcoambrozio> Danniel-Lara, to ligado
<d70> sim, acho que vc tem q repetir o cmd, de qlq maneira, valeu, n conhecia.
<MarteX> eh a mesma coisa qdo vc faz um apt-get
<MarteX> eqto as dp nao tiverem instaladas o pacote principal nao instala
<MarteX> :)
<d70> os repositorios ainda estão off ?
<MarteX> nao intendi
<d70> MarteX,  parece os repositorios do ubuntu, tão offline, alguem comentou ae. rs. Não consigo instalar nada, atraves do software center, ae baixei os deb do synaptic para alterar , mas os outros servidores parecem off tb. n sei. só sei que não consigo instalar. rs
<MarteX> q erro q ta dando ae ?
<tpacheco> xgrid, funcionou... valeu... instalei a versão 12.04
<rcbdesigner> passa o link do hangout para eu ver a discussão
<rcbdesigner> é o papo de buteco?
<rcbdesigner> é já vi q foi outra coisa..
<rcbdesigner> d70:  eu que disse.. mas alguém conseguiu... deve ser algum bug aqui no meu pc
<d70> rcbdesigner, tava aqui tb
<d70> mas ae pus no main server
<d70> e ta tudo sussa
<rcbdesigner> hum... mas é do ubuntu?
<d70> sim sim
<rcbdesigner> eu passei um link.. que parece ter tudo da central
<rcbdesigner> http://ftp.lip6.fr/ftp/pub/linux/distributions/Ubuntu/archive/ubuntu/pool/universe/
<rcbdesigner> esse ai
<d70> hum.. ;)
<rcbdesigner> saindo aqui
<rcbdesigner> flw
<licensed> alguem sabe como eu faço pra gravar uma .iso e mais uma pasta no mesmo dvd? uso multisessao?
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<sistematico> O Thunar na versão 1.6.0 agora tem suporte a abas.
<sistematico> Tudo o que eu mais queria.
<nntp> boa
<eric> boa tarde , alguem poderia me dar uma help..
<Guest32057> estou instalando o linux 12.10 via cd, dentro do windows.. ocorre que ele nao da a opcao de dimencionar a particao, ele sugere substituir o windows, na versao 11.10 tinha esta opcao..
<Guest32057> alguem sabe pq mudou ou tem outra forma?
<nntp> SISTEMATICO REVELE-SE AHAUEHAE
<xispirito> tarde
<nntp> iae xispirito
<nntp> squid bugado mano
<xispirito> nntp: ahah
<nntp> acho que agora ele vai
<nntp> tive que dar um purge neh
<nntp> eahuhea
<xispirito> eu parei com todo resto agora, só código, quando terminar aqui, volto paras redes
<nntp> comando que eu mais gosto eh esse tal de purge
<nntp> nah eu nao posso mano minha rede tava comprometida com esse squid dando trela
<xispirito> eu dou uma bala puxa-puxa e dois babaloo para quem passar por aqui =D
<nntp> pode crer
<nntp> http://paste.sistematico.org/58
<luisgarcia> oi
<luisgarcia> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<d70> luisgarcia, fale seu problema, se alguem souber, pode te ajudar
<luisgarcia> tentei baixar o linux ubuntu
<luisgarcia> mas deu 753 mb de tamanho
<luisgarcia> como gravar no cd q cabe apenas 700?
<luisgarcia> ou então aonde posso baixar o ubuntu cd live?
<d70> qual versão você baixou?
<luisgarcia> entrei no site ubuntu br.org
<luisgarcia> e baixei
<d70> o nome do arquivo?
<luisgarcia> na verdade já até foi excluído
<d70> se você tiver um pendrive, sugiro tentar isso daqui www.linuxusblive.com
<luisgarcia> queria saber onde baixar?
<d70> não precisa queimar cds/dvds, instala direto da usb
<luisgarcia> eu queria fazer um teste primeiro
<luisgarcia> usando a opção live q eu ouvi falar
<luisgarcia> como q faz?
<sagat> boa tarde para quem é de boa noite
<d70> vc esta no windows?
<sagat> agora estou
<sagat> pq
<d70> rs, nao vc sagat , o luisgarcia
<luisgarcia> eu estou?
<luisgarcia> sim estou
<luisgarcia> querendo mudar...hahaha
<luisgarcia> pq?
<sagat> ou não foi pra mim a pergunta
<luisgarcia> oq tem eu estar usando windows?
<d70> faça download do software.. em http://www.linuxliveusb.com , e instala. ele vem português e fácil de usar. Detalhe, vai formatar seu pendrive
<d70> O programa automaticamente baixa imagem do ubuntu, e coloca no pendrive.
<d70> depois só da boot e pronto.
<sagat> interessante isso em D70 como funciona isso cara
<sagat> é uma distro ou uma ferramenta pra rodar a distro ?
<luisgarcia> é só baixar e copiar para o pendrive?
<d70> cara, ele só formata o pen, de uma maneira que vc pode dar boot.  basta ter a imagem.
<d70> não, vc baixa
<d70> e usa o programa que "copia" da maneira certa para o pendrive
<sagat> entendi
<luisgarcia> blz....
<luisgarcia> valeu...
<sagat> eu tenho um hd externo de 320 eu consigo rodar esse aplicativo neste hd sem ter que usa-lo inteiro ?
<sagat> ou eu preciso ter uma ext no hd ?
<d70> sagat, nunca tentei, só uso mto num pen aqui de 4gb, mas n vejo vantagem fazer isso n.
<sagat> entendi
<d70> pq ele formata em FAT32
<sagat> a sim
<sagat> a menos que eu particione o meu hd com mais uma particção talvez de né
<sagat> vo tentar
<sagat> depois jogo na rede aqui
<d70> ah, sim, mas ele faz tudo de uma maneira "automatica" , pensando bem, acho que é possivél. se tiver animo..rs
<sagat> to pronto
<sagat> rs
<sagat> qual versão que baixo desse live ?
<sagat> me diz uma coisa
<sagat> eu instalo na maquina windows c: normal
<sagat> ?
<sagat> ou eu ja rodo o tal lili ja no hd externo
<sagat> ?
<d70> sim,
<d70> instala normal
<d70> vc tem rodar fora de onde vai instalar.
<d70> digo, usar
<sagat> entendi
<nntp> arrumei essa parada ateh q enfim
<nntp> xispirito, viva pra mim
<xispirito> viva
<nntp> esse demonio do dash
<nntp> tae uma coisa que eu ja nao gostei no debian
<nntp> ls -l /bin/sh        <---- ja nao gostei no debian foi isso ae xispirito
<xispirito> como assim?
<nntp> o shell do debian e ubuntu eh o dash
<nntp> mais limitado que o absh
<nntp> bash
<nntp> por exemplo tem script que eh pra bash que nao roda nele
<nntp> dae fode
<nntp> o bash eh o padrao mano
<xispirito> o padrão do debian é o bash
<xispirito> o sh é só um link para o bash
<nntp> nao
<nntp> do debian eh dash
<xispirito> para compactibilidade retroativa com scripts antigos
<nntp> xispirito, o debian eh dash
<xispirito> jogo um babaloo e dois luck stricke vermelho
<nntp> ubuntu tmb
<nntp> eu parei de fumar
<nntp> babalu vai
<nntp> cigarro vo mais nem
<nntp> nem no brau
<nntp> kkk
<xispirito> nntp: tem dash, mas o bash é o padrão
<nntp> xispirito, mas o shell do debian eh dash
<nntp> isso fode qq um
<xispirito> não é =D
<nntp> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian_Almquist_shell
<xispirito> mas o padrão é o bash homi =D
<lipearu> boa noiteee
<xispirito> ele vem na instalação, o dash, tem script que usa, mas o shell do user é bash
<nntp> http://wiki.debian.org/DashAsBinSh
<nntp> cara o sehll default do debian eh dash
<xispirito> cat /etc/passwd | grep `whoami`
<nntp> nao to falando de user to falando do shell do sistema
<xispirito> /bin/bash, jogo dois puxa puxa
<xispirito> MUAHAHA
<nntp> ls -l /bin/sh
<nntp> dash
<nntp> meu script roda automatico pelo sistema
<nntp> nao eh pelo user nao
<nntp> eh user sistema
<xispirito> rc.d?
<nntp> logrotate.d
<xispirito> nntp: #!/bin/bash no topo do script
<nntp> sim
<nntp> foi o que eu fiz
<xispirito> uaaaaaaráááá, magic
<nntp> neh
<nntp> isso ae
<nntp> soh que pra tu descoibrir
<nntp> que eh a porra do shell que ta demoniando teu sistema ?
<nntp> bah
<xispirito> eu sempre especifico o shell que quero usar no script
<nntp> pois eh mas os dev do logrotate e do squid nao
<xispirito> isto é um bug e deve ser reportado
<nntp> pois eh
<nntp> demorei pra derrubar essa parada
<nntp> eu via lah
<nntp> porra meu sarg ta certo
<nntp> meu squid ta certo
<nntp> meu logrotate ta certo
<nntp> caraca
<nntp> ae fudeu
<nntp> no fim das contas era a shell
<nntp> nem o stemco resolveu essa eauhea
<nntp> kd ele pra eu barulhar a mente dele
<nntp> pessoal do debian deveria era mudar esse shell isso sim
<xispirito> ahuehueuhae
<nntp> Bash as /bin/sh by default
<nntp> If your Lenny or Squeeze system is configured so /bin/sh is dash, you can revert to bash using the command:
<nntp> dpkg-reconfigure dash
<xispirito> não, isto é erro do squid e logrotate
<nntp> nao eh nao
<nntp> qual o shell padrao linux xispirito  ?
<nntp> qual o shell padrao linux xispirito  ?
<nntp> qual o shell padrao linux xispirito  ?
<xispirito> nntp: depende da distro
<nntp> linux
<xispirito> o bash é o padrão GNU
<nntp> linux nao eh distro
<xispirito> não quer dizer linux
<nntp> entao
<xispirito> o linux em si, não tem shell padrão
<nntp> gnu linux
<nntp> eh bash
<xispirito> nah +D
<nntp> entao nao eh bug nao
<xispirito> e se eu instalo squid em Unix, onde o shell padrão for sh?
<xispirito> ou ksh, ou dash, ou zsh?
<xispirito> erro do squid
<nntp> sim
<nntp> nao vai rotacionar os logs direito nao
<xispirito> pois é, e a distro tem que advinhar qual shell o dev do squid quer usar
<xispirito> nah, bug report neles
<nntp> Standard GNU/Linux systems use bash as the default shell
<nntp> sei lah
<xispirito> nem toda distro usa
<nntp> eu sei
<nntp> mas eh o certo eh o certo
<xispirito> não tem certo
<xispirito> tem o padrão posix, se o shell é posix, não podem dizer que é errado
<nntp> eh
<nntp> vo ali ver minha moleka
<nntp> isso c tah certo xispirito
<xispirito> não existe um padrão "sua distro yem que usar app X"
<nntp> depois eu voto
<xispirito> ok
<nntp> nick nntp-off
<nntp-off> ll
<rogeriotavares> oi
<rogeriotavares> pessoal?
<xispirito> rogeriotavares: hora do café
<xispirito> e do gdb
<rogeriotavares> hum...
<rogeriotavares> tomo café na frente do PC mesmo
<rogeriotavares> kk
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<shalwe> boa noite galera
<shalwe> pergunta
<shalwe> estou om hd fumado, tem como eu instalar o ubuntu no pendrive? Usando ele como HD?
<demacdolincoln> shalwe, um amigo meu fez isso (mas em vez de ser num pen drive foi num hd externo) e está funcionando perfeitamente (segundo ele)
<nntp> xispirito, voltei
<xispirito> nntp: aha
<shalwe> demacdolincoln, pois é, e se eu usar o boot no cd e depois fizer a instalação normal no pendrive
<shalwe> sera que rola?
<shalwe> alguém tem uma dica de um linux que ocupe pouco espaço?
<demacdolincoln> esse meu amigo fez isso, ele instalou normalmente o Ubuntu num hd externo
<demacdolincoln> bem, conheço distros que vem com poucos aplicativos e portanto ocupam pouco espaço, o Bodhi Linux é um desses
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-07
<demacdolincoln> tenho-o instalado numa VM e ocupa pouco menos de 1,5 Gb (se não me engano)
<shalwe> demacdolincoln, blz :) vle pelas dicas
<shalwe> pq estou usando uma live no pendrive, mas quando eu desligar, acho que some tudo certo?
<shalwe> mesmo as coisas que instalei
<demacdolincoln> não some (ao menos quando testei o Fedora pelo pen drive nada sumiu)
<shalwe> aaa bom, então já ta bom haha, vou testar aqui então :)
<demacdolincoln> ok
<nntp> wifi nao funfa direito no meu note
<delet> como configuro o syslog para nao logar algo?
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ai ja ai ja configurou um servidor para transmitir um evento ao vivo via streaming
<xispirito> MUAHA
<marceta> ae pessoal, tranquilo ?
<megalinux> carlos
<marceta> sera que algum usuario ae pode me ajudar ?
<megalinux> depende com o que???
<marceta> eu to tentando instalar o ubuntu no mesmo hd do windows, mas nao sei como
<megalinux> vixi nem eu
<marceta> instalar o windows é facil, poucas opções, agora ta dificl, tem varias coisas que eu nao entendo la
<megalinux> xauuu
<OliveiraBorges> marceta: quando eu instalei o linux, eu ja tinha instalado o windows 7
<OliveiraBorges> marceta: eu apenas instalei o linux, o dual boot foi feito automaticamente
<marceta> entao, oque acontece é que, eu tenho o windows xp instalado em um hd de 80 gb. e quando eu tento instalar o linux ao lado dele, diz que eu tenho que fazer a partição manualmente
<marceta> e eu nao sei fazer isso, e to com medo de perder o windows
<demacdolincoln> marceta, baixa algum programa para particionar o HD no windows, separa uma partição para o Linux e kinstala o Ubuntu nesta partição
<demacdolincoln> (instala)
<Rudolf> nntp: e ae
<nntp> http://tvuol.uol.com.br/assistir.htm?video=vitima-reage-a-assalto-e-atropela-os-bandidos-em-curitiba-04028D9A3266C4914326&tagIds=1793&orderBy=mais-recentes&edFilter=editorial&time=all&
<nntp> ae
<nntp> bao Rudolf
<nntp> ?
<nntp> nossa terminei a briga com o squid sarg e logrotate kkk
<Rudolf> sono
<Rudolf> provas de final de semestre
<nntp> eh eu to quase indo nessa ae tmb
<nntp> cara adianta fica nessa de estudar com sono nao
<Rudolf> nntp: comprei um dock
<nntp> q dock ?
<Rudolf> nntp: lugar para colocar hd sem máquina
<Rudolf> nntp: e conectar na máquina por e-sata ou usb
<Rudolf> nntp: arrumando os arquivos
<nntp> massa
<nntp> c tem usb3?
<Rudolf> nntp: primeiro mudei o filesystem do meu home de btrfs para ext4
<Rudolf> nntp: tenho, mas só no desktop
<Rudolf> nntp: não tem no note
<Rudolf> nntp: no note só e-sata mesmo
<nntp> aqui eh tudo no 2.0 kkk
<nntp> mas ja vira d+
<Rudolf> nntp: ae depois vou passar um dos hds de backup de nilfs para ext4 ou ntfs
<Rudolf> joguei 3 hds fora hoje
<nntp> credo
<Rudolf> 20G, 40G e 500G
<nntp> tirou nem o ima ?
<Rudolf> ummmmmmm
<nntp> eu tenho uns desses aqui
<nntp> 40 eu tenho 2 eu acho
<Rudolf> pegar de volta e desmontar
<Rudolf> hueheiheihe
<nntp> esse ima eh massa d+
<Rudolf> nem pensei nisso
<nntp> ima de hd eh o mais forte
<nntp> bom pra robar moeda da padoca kkk
<Rudolf> caraio, vou precisar de uma sestavada
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> sextavada
<nntp> aqui minhas chaves de fenda e philips ficam tudo de ponta pro ar grudadas  no ima de hd
<nntp> eh hd eh sextavada eu tenho aqui
<nntp> uma marreta resolve tmb
<nntp> eu gosto de usar os discos tmb como espelho
<nntp> quand viajo eu levo um disco desses pra fazer barba e tals
<nntp> nao quebra
<Rudolf> nntp: heuheiuehiuehiue
<nntp> espelho que nao quebra
<Rudolf> nntp: achei que ficava brincando de ninja jiraya
<xispirito> depois sou eu
<xispirito> huhuhauhuaehau
<nntp> so que ele so dura 1 viagem pq arranha tudo eu sou descuidado
<Rudolf> xispirito: vc o que?
<xispirito> doido
<xispirito> o nntp ganha com folga
<nntp> cara acabou de ser assaltado aqui embaixo mano
<nntp> rolou ateh tiro
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> ta foda viu
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> morto?
<nntp> morreu nao
<Rudolf> nntp: que cidade isso?
<nntp> goiania
<xispirito> viver em lugares mais pequenos tem suas vantagens
<nntp> cada dia mais sinistro
<nntp> aqui ja tem 2m
<nntp> ou mais
<xispirito> onde eu moro tem cerca de quarenta mil durante o ano
<xispirito> vai a uns duzentos mil na temporada de verão
<nntp> pois eh foda
<nntp> perdi ateh o sono aqui fico puto d+ com esses lance
<nntp> s
<Rudolf> nntp: acalme-se, como dizem os que nos querem acalmar NÃO PODE REAGIR
<Rudolf> nntp: isso vai colar até nego começar a linchar ladrão em massa
<paladinn> lance.net
<nntp> cara eu to querendo eh meter bala
<Rudolf> pois é
<Rudolf> bom, tomar banho e dormir
<Rudolf> fuiz
<nntp> haha
<xispirito> paladinn: aha
<paladinn> * Rudolf saiu (Quit: [MEDO])
<nntp> 6 tao usando antivirus ?
<nntp> kk
<xispirito> sim, antivirus plus super 2009 ultra protection edition
<nntp> to pensando em por um aqui no squid mas to com medo de lagar o server
<paladinn> antivirus
<paladinn> firewall
<paladinn> windows
<paladinn> tem certas palavras que não existem no vocabulario
<xispirito> firewall exispe, dai já é sacanagem
<paladinn> um bom sysadmin faz *regras
<xispirito> #existe
<paladinn> firewall é uma palavra forte
<xispirito> o.0
<nntp> paladinn, sabe nada
<paladinn> vc ?
<xispirito> o nntp já senta as duas ferradura huhuhuaahu
<nntp> firewall eh firewall
<paladinn> e
<xispirito> paladinn: o nntp não espera molhar o bico, hoje foi a mesma coisa comigo e o shell posix
<paladinn> to usando xfce4
<paladinn> no debian
<nntp> ja usei
<paladinn> workstion abrindo 10+ ferramentas
<Kakarot0> opa
<xispirito> paladinn: http://bpaste.net/show/AkXr1yVpKu4Ce3vNzbLk/
<Kakarot0> e ae galera
<xispirito> melhor eh?
<paladinn> i3 2giga dell inspiron pegando foto dual monitor
<paladinn> s/foto/fogo
<nntp> relogim colorido
<xispirito> aauhaehu
<nntp> gls
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> clockgls
<xispirito> é curso ninja das galáxias de C para principiantes
<nntp> cara foda um lance deste tamanho pra mostrar horas
<nntp> data e horas
<xispirito> C ué =D
<nntp> credo
<xispirito> nntp: e vai ter mais código em cima
<xispirito> só dei uma pausa para resfriar os miolos
<nntp> poe um blnking tmb
<nntp> colorido e piscando
<xispirito> eu pensei em botar uns rss =D
<xispirito> na barra
<nntp> clockglspiscapisca
<xispirito> você está é com ciúme do meu relógio -.-
<nntp> kkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> quase cai da cadeira agora
<nntp> aehuheauheau
<xispirito> ahah
<nntp> meu negocio eh servidor mano kkkk
<xispirito> também é massa
<nntp> papo de clock ae C to correndo
<nntp> fazer um shell sussa
<nntp> ae sim
<nntp> bash
<xispirito> 'preciso fazer relógio para depois poder fazer bomba relógio
<nntp> man bash
<xispirito> #é
<nntp> ^^
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> bomba relogio eh facil
<nntp> ae tu tem q aprender R
<nntp> java
<xispirito> eu corro de java
<xispirito> léguas
<nntp> pra poder por o negocio via celular
<nntp> R
<nntp> ae sim
<xispirito> nntp: meu negócio é Unix, C, segurança ..
<nntp> disca o numero e bum!
<nntp> entnao quando c fizer um backdoor ae
<nntp> me fala que eu tenho cliente
<nntp> winsoket
<xispirito> isto dae é mole =D
<xispirito> mas eu só sei em Unix
<nntp> quero pra windows
<xispirito> dai fico devendo
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> eh C ue
<xispirito> mas tem umas mandriarquias que dependem de SO
<nntp> haha
<xispirito> senão vai apareçer nas tarefas e etc
<nntp> nao tem q ser coisa fina
<nntp> pra ficar rodando lah 10 anos
<nntp> sem ninguem ver
<xispirito> por isto que eu não façopara Windows, não trabalho nesta plataforma
<xispirito> deixo para quem trabalha lá =D
<sknix> alguém aih manja de nginx? regras de rewrite?
<sknix> nntp: boa noite brow.
<nntp> boa
<nntp> paladinn, saca
<xispirito> nginx veio no meu sistema e eu nem mexi ainda
<xispirito> vem por padrão agora no Open =D
<nntp> nah eu instalei depois tirei aqiu do meu deb voltei apache
<xispirito> aquitem apache 13 e nginx na base
<sknix> xispirito: manja?
<nntp> eu to com tempo pra configurar server web pra ficar fino nao apache2 jah vem mais no jeito
<xispirito> sknix: não
<nntp> tem uma wiki forte na net dele
<sknix> ta dificil, ja catei em tudo.
<sknix> eu  instalei um moodle..
<sknix> e não aparece as imagens.
<nntp> http://wiki.nginx.org/Main
<xispirito> read the manual muaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nntp> por isso eu voltei pro apache... agora isso ae eh coisa de permissao neh nao ?
<xispirito> foi isto que eledisse ^
<nntp> pois eh
<sknix> http://www.meusite.com.br/theme/image.php/standard/core/1354836456/i/settings
<nntp> negocio sao os modulos
<sknix> aih modelo do link que ele gera.. para imagens
<sknix> tem uma regra de rewrite para eu criar.. mas não to conseguindo.
<nntp> mmmm
<nntp> ta estranho isso ae
<paladinn> rewrite mode no nginx ?
<nntp> vo te dar a manha
<nntp> que eu andei estudando ele um pouco
<nntp> sknix, http://www.farinspace.com/wordpress-nginx-rewrite-rules/
<nntp> acho que o sentido eh o mesmo ae
<xispirito> eu sempre demoro mais que o normal com coisas web
<nntp> cara eu nao tenho que ter velocidade aqui saca
<nntp> ngnix eh pra quem tem um host com 2000 clientes
<sknix> pois num consegui, vou ir na tentativa de acerto..
<xispirito> demoro no sentido de construir a parada nntp
<sistematico> nntp: Nem sempre...
<sistematico> nntp: Uso o Nginx e infelizmente não tenho 2000 clientes.
<sistematico> :)
<nntp> sistematico, vc usa freebsd coisa de academico
<xispirito> pelo pouco que vi, me pareçeu muito bom o nginx
<xispirito> mesmo para coisas pequenas
<nntp> ngnix eh show
<nntp> rapido
<nntp> so que tem que configurar d+
<nntp> nao tem os modulos todos ainda que o apache tem saca
<sknix> eu tenho um 'feng, um 'orbit adserver', 'ide, wordpress.. tudo bombando mas nenhuma regra deles consegui adaptar para rodar essas imagens do moodle
<xispirito> é por isto que ele é rápido
<nntp> pouco material nao sei se jah eh seguro
<xispirito> tem nada de extra
<nntp> ou como deixar seguro
<sknix> ele é seguro
<nntp> sistematico, resolve ae sknix o cara so brinca disso ae
<nntp> eh mas eu to afim de mexer com isso nao, tipo eu nao to desenvolvendo web
<nntp> unica coisa que eu quero eh meu relatorio aqui em web masi nada entao ta de boa o apache2
<xispirito> para mim basta uma página com texto e algumas imagens
<nntp> entao
<xispirito> um pouco de css e pimba
<nntp> xispirito, nesse caso ae
<nntp> ateh um ngnix vira
<xispirito> claro
<sistematico> http://forum.fug.com.br/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=9#p642
<nntp> agora tu via pegar essas paradas prontas ae sofre mano q nem o sknix  ae
<paladinn> e mongodb ?
<sistematico> Meu último sofrimento com o Nginx tá bem documentado.
<nntp> haha
<nntp> sistematico,
<xispirito> sistematico: você sabe me dizer porque que quando vou passar um struct como argumento de uma função eu preciso escrever struct nome *ponteiro e depois declarar, da mesma maneira?
<nntp> resolvi agora o lance do squid cara
<sknix> sistematico: obrigado mas num serviu.. eh regra de rewrite que precisa, mas num to conseguindo acertar
<xispirito> achei feito pra caramba isto dae
<xispirito> #feio
<sistematico> Tive a ajuda do Igor Sysoev em pessoa no #nginx pra escrever essa conf.
<sistematico> O mito em forma de humano.
<sistematico> uhuhhuhu
<sistematico> É uma honra enorme você receber a ajuda do cara que desenhou a bagaça..
<nntp> sknix, http://docs.moodle.org/dev/Install_Moodle_On_Ubuntu_with_Nginx/PHP-fpm
<sknix> eu não tenho sorte com suporte, rsrs, acho que meu nick é muito feio.. rsrsrs
<sknix> ja usei esse nntp ... falta coisa ali.
<xispirito> eu ganho suporte =D
<xispirito> o pessoal vai com meu nick eu acho
<xispirito> e quando eu troco, as pessoas me xingam
<sknix> ali nao funciona nem javascript, nem css e nem imagens.. nesse do teu link.
<nntp> rewrite ^/moodle/(.*)/(.*\.php)(/)(.*)$ /moodle/$1/$2?file=/$4 last;
<sistematico> sknix: Não é que falta, ali ele só mostra o bloco que interessa.
<xispirito> lol
<nntp> sistematico, o problema lah era o dash
<sknix> sistematico: mas não é suficiente para o moodle.
<xispirito> nntp: sou mais o meu relógio que aquele regex
<nntp> apontei o script pro bash ele rodou
<nntp> kk
<nntp> cara fico mordido kkk
<nntp> falei cara falei que o relogim eh colorido legal mano multicoloridos
<sistematico> sknix: Ali, não é suficiente pra nada.
<xispirito> ahuaeuhehu
<nntp> glsclockpiscpiscplus
<sistematico> Falta o events { } http { } entre outros.
<sknix> eu tenho ja o arquivo dele funcionando.. as configurações necessárias funcionam.. so a imagem que não.
<xispirito> nntp: se o sistematico ver vai dizer que não foi eu quem escrevi
<sknix> eu tenho outros sites e ferramentas rodando ali no servidor.
<sknix> tudo no nxing.
<xispirito> jogo dois poxa puxa e um ping pong de morango
<nntp> nada ele vai achar os defeitos isso sim
<xispirito> auhauh
<nntp> debug sinistro
<nntp> sistemico
<nntp> kk
<sistematico> xispirito: Xiu aí, se num programa nada mesmo velho, começou a ler tutorias pela metade esses dias.
<xispirito> eu queria mesmo saber a história do struct como argumento, ficou feio demais
<xispirito> sistematico: nah, você só papagaia
<xispirito> fala fala
<nntp> kkkkk
<nntp> xispirito, e esses comments tudo em english ?
<xispirito> sim, eu sou multinacional =D
<nntp> tendi
<nntp> pansexual e multinacional com relogiogls
<nntp> melhor glsclock
<xispirito> não sou teu parente
<nntp> kkk meu relogio eh preto e branco mano
<xispirito> mas eu gosto colorido ué
<nntp> entao
<nntp> como o sistematico diz
<xispirito> para combinar com o terminal
<nntp> questao de estilo! kkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> além de que, vai ter opções nele para setar as cores ou não
<nntp> mmm
<xispirito> o colocar qual cor quiser e etc
<nntp> boyclock or regularone ?
<nntp> tendi
<xispirito> vai ter para todo gosto, de drag queen a borracheiro
<nntp> meu squid nao fica cor-de-rosa nao :/
<xispirito> err .. e?
<sistematico> nntp: Questão de estilo nada, é questão de não saber quais nomes são reservados da linguagem, então ele deixa tudo em ingles, porque se traduzir o que não deve, vai bugar.
<sistematico> Essa é a grande verdade.
<xispirito> comentários vão bugar o.0
<xispirito> sistematico: você é retardo
<nntp> kkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Eu coloco nomes de Classes, Vairaveis e Funções em português, qual mal há nisso?
<nntp> o cara eh multi
<xispirito> eu tento manter uma amizade com você, uma relação de boa vizinhança, mas você só quer papagaiar
<nntp> multiboyclrock
<sistematico> O cara que fica escrevendo função como get_parser() ou é bobo ou roubou o código mesmo.
<xispirito> sistematico: e se eu colocar em inglês, para qualquer um no mundo ler, qual mal nisso?
<sistematico> Falo mesmo, pode chorar.
<xispirito> o.0
<xispirito> você é retardo
<sistematico> Tu copia e num revela os créditos de quem fez, desculpa amigo, mas eu fico puto com isso.
<nntp> neh
<xispirito> tai, só papagaia
<xispirito> prova que eu copiei
<xispirito> nntp: neh nada, recolha-se =D
<nntp> xispirito, eh justo por o nome do cara ue
<xispirito> aehuaehue
<xispirito> pronto, de dois agora
<sistematico> nntp: O cara sofre pra caramba, vai o "beleza" lá copia o trabalho do cara e fala que foi ele, não tem nem a humildade de colocar um "Inspirado no trabalho do fulano" no cabeçalho.
<sistematico> :\
<nntp> cara o macfee desmaiou
<nntp> macAfee
<xispirito> mas é claro que foi inspirado em alguma coisa/alguém, senão eu escrevia tudo bináio
<xispirito> #binário
<xispirito> e mesmo assim, seria inspirado em alguém
<nntp> http://tecnologia.terra.com.br/noticias/0,,OI6360872-EI12879,00-John+McAfee+e+levado+a+hospital+apos+desmaiar+na+Guatemala.html
<xispirito> eu não vivo competindo num mundo isolado onde eu sou o melhor, nah
<nntp> antivirus
<nntp> kk
<xispirito> e eu aproveito muito os códigos de man page diga-se de passagem
<xispirito> aliás, para quem quiser aprender C, o canal ##c é massa
<xispirito> aprendi umas paradeas legais lá hoje
<paladinn> eu era @#c da brasnet mtos anos... ai parei com C
<paladinn> xispirito tem bons livros cara, investe
<xispirito> paladinn: mas vou investir, só paro quando zerar o game =D
<paladinn> que game filhote
<xispirito> estou lendo estruturas de dados usando C, fdo tanenbaum
<xispirito> paladinn: o game do ninja das galáxias vs comnpilador C
<paladinn> hum7
<_tortuguito> ola
<_tortuguito> alguem sabe alterar reverso
<_tortuguito> de ip?
<anonimo> oi
<nntp> bom dia pessoas
<nntp> pessoal do bot
<nntp> bom dia!
<nntp> Welcome to the Steam for Linux limited beta!
<nntp> issa!
<Sorentto> bom dia povo.. 0/
<Sorentto> alguem tá com o unbutu ai e pode confirmar para mim se a pasta do (gcalctool) é /urs/bin
<flayke> Ola
<flayke> Ola
<nntp> agora sim
<nntp> membro oficial do steambetalinux
<nntp> baixando o tf2beta
<nntp> nossa gigante
<nntp> 12gb o agme
<d70> nntp, depois fala como roda ae
<nntp> o game
<nntp> falo d+
<nntp> minhas 2 steam tao no beta test
<nntp> caralho 12gb eh muita coisa pra um game eauhea
<nntp> sorte q a net aqui eh poower
<d70> nntp,  ou, ate que não, rs. os ultimos games que joguei, passaram de 10gb
<nntp> foda neh
<nntp> ssd de 32 nao cabe nem 2
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> eu to tesntando no fedora
<nntp> nao vi ninguem de fedora testando steam ainda
<nntp> tive que trocar meu driver de video de cara
<nntp> so de ter minha friend list no linux aqui rodando tranquila eu ja achei legal aeuhea
<d70> nntp, eu to fora dos games, tenho um note, mas ta com win7, e não tenho onde fazer backup dos 500gb p/ trocar o OS, n quero fazer gambiarra de instalar por cima, meu desktop, completou 7 anos esse ano, e quando uso os drivers da nvidia, o unity n responde bem, parei de usar, e pararam os erros, prefiro assim.
<d70> além do que o note FERVE, osso
<nntp> chegou aqui
<nntp> vamos testar
<CyberScript32> alguem
<CyberScript32> ai pode me ajudar?
<CyberScript32> baixei
<CyberScript32> o xubuntu aki
<CyberScript32> so q baixei versao
<CyberScript32> i386
<CyberScript32> sendo q meu pc é 64 bits
<CyberScript32> felipealmeida
<CyberScript32> pode me ajudar?
<demacdolincoln> CyberScript32, mas qual é o problema?
<CyberScript32> [demacdolincoln]: 
<CyberScript32> é possivel
<CyberScript32> eu instalar o 32 bits
<CyberScript32> depois alterar ele
<CyberScript32> pra 64 bits?
<demacdolincoln> a versão de 64bits é para computadores com mais de 4 Gb de RAM
<nntp> n
<CyberScript32> o meu
<CyberScript32> é 8 gb
<CyberScript32> de ram
<CyberScript32> oO
<nntp> nada haver
<CyberScript32> rola deu instalar
<CyberScript32> o 32
<demacdolincoln> bem, aí não tem jeito
<CyberScript32> depois alterar pra 64?
<nntp> demacdolincoln, neh assim nao
<CyberScript32> sem precisar ter q baixar 1 nova iso?
<demacdolincoln> vai ter de instalar a versão de 64 bits
<nntp> isso ae eh pra windwos
<nntp> linux nao importa a quantidade de ram nao
<nntp> 64 bits eh pra arquitetura de 64 bits
<CyberScript32> meu processador
<nntp> independente de quantidade de ram
<CyberScript32> é 1 amd x6
<nntp> 60bits eh o us
<nntp> bus
<CyberScript32> ira rodar suave?
<demacdolincoln> no Linux também, a de 64 Bits trabalha melhor com maior quantidade de RAM, no de 32 bits só se kernel for PAE
<CyberScript32> demacdolincoln nao tem como eu atualizar
<CyberScript32> pelo apt-get?
<nntp> nao tem nao
<CyberScript32> e transformalo em 64 bit?
<demacdolincoln> o meu processador é de 64 bits mas roda tranquilo o Ubuntu de 32 bits
<CyberScript32> oO
<nntp> perde performance
<CyberScript32> mais eu queria
<demacdolincoln> que eu saiba isso não é possível
<CyberScript32> usar a memoria
<CyberScript32> toda
<xispirito> importa é que com 64b, você acessa 64 bits da ram por ciclo, e no 32, 32 bits por ciclo, dobra o acesso a ram =D
<CyberScript32> xispirito mais a ram
<nntp> isso
<CyberScript32> ele reconhece?
<CyberScript32> meus 8 gb?
<nntp> reconhece
<xispirito> CyberScript32: reconheçe
<CyberScript32> a
<CyberScript32> entao vo instalar
<CyberScript32> 32
<CyberScript32> bits mesmo
<nntp> que lixo
<nntp> baixa a 64bits
<CyberScript32> pow
<CyberScript32> to baixando
<CyberScript32> aki vem a 1mb/s
<CyberScript32> baixa rapido
<nntp> entao
<CyberScript32> so q to sem cd virgem
<CyberScript32> kk
<CyberScript32> priguiça de ir comprar
<xispirito> pendrive
<nntp> faz pendriver
<CyberScript32> meu pendrive
<CyberScript32> deu block
<CyberScript32> disk
<CyberScript32> kk
<CyberScript32> nao copia nem deleta nada
<nntp> kk
<nntp> detonou o firmware dele
<nntp> ou entao ele queimou
<nntp> isso eh normal
<CyberScript32> axo
<CyberScript32> q keimou
<nntp> vo jogar steam linux flw pro 6
<CyberScript32> é pendrive da sandisk
<CyberScript32> pelo q vi eles sao problematico
<CyberScript32> axo q vo por 32 mesmo
<CyberScript32> depois eu atualizo
<nntp> chinainbox
<xispirito> eu tenho um kingston de 1gb a cinco anos, que uso para instalação de SO, nunca falhou
<CyberScript32> pow
<CyberScript32> vo instalar aki ja venho
<CyberScript32> vo por o xubuntu 32 bits
<CyberScript32> axei bonito d+
<CyberScript32> rs
<CyberScript32> xispirito
<CyberScript32> instalo em ext3
<CyberScript32> ou ext4
<CyberScript32> qual a melhor?
<xispirito> ext4
<CyberScript32> pow
<CyberScript32> é bom criar swap?
<CyberScript32> quanto coloco de swap?
<xispirito> sim, pode por pouco, tipo uns 512mb
<xispirito> até menos
<CyberScript32> ta instalando
<CyberScript32> aki
<CyberScript32> coloquei 512
<nntp> steam funciona legal
<rcbdesigner> massa
<rcbdesigner> nesse pc sem placa de video offboard nem rola
<xGrind> CyberScript32, aow, ta colocando xubuntu ae?
<xGrind> xispirito, \o
<d70> nntp,  sem errors?
<robinhood> xispirito,
<robinhood> ta ae?
<nntp> tem alguns erros nos nomes ... coisa que o windwos deu tmb
<nntp> agora hs na boa aqui
<nntp> aeuhea
<nntp> funfa perfect
<nntp> nao sei pq  a steam nao fez isso antes
<robinhood> NarfligiX,
<robinhood> ops
<robinhood> nntp,  instalei
<robinhood> o xubuntu aki to nele
<robinhood> so q tem 1 coisa estranha
<nntp> olha que eu tava jogando com dualmonitro ligado
<nntp> kk
<nntp> ficou um pouco lag mas deu pra jogar maneiro
<nntp> qq foi robinhood ?
<d70> massa
<robinhood> pow
<robinhood> a tela do lilo
<robinhood> grub sei la
<robinhood> ta pekena a lot
<robinhood> as letras tao minusculas
<nntp> qq tem ?
<robinhood> tem como aumentar aquilo?
<nntp> robinhood, tem como mudar procura na net ae pra mudar as letras
<nntp> tem sim
<nntp> grub2
<nntp> nao eh lilo nao
<Lucaspakfa> Bom dia, gostaria de saber se posso usar a ver. 12.10 do Ubuntu como live Cd...
<robinhood> vo ver
<robinhood> qal drive do meu video
<robinhood> pra instalar
<nntp> Lucaspakfa, pode
<robinhood> eu to usando
<robinhood> a 12.10
<robinhood> do xubuntu
<robinhood> kk
<Lucaspakfa> Como devo proceder depois de inicializar pelo Cd??
<nntp> http://ubuntuxtreme.com/
<Lucaspakfa_> Bom dia a todos. Gostaria de saber se posso usar o Ubuntu 12.10 como Live CD, e se puder, como fazer depois de inicializar pelo Cd.
<daviazevedo> oi
<daviazevedo> como que eu faço para ver qual é o drive de rede?
<daviazevedo> ????????????/
<Lucaspakfa_> oi
<Lucaspakfa_> Gostaria de saber se posso usar o Ubuntu 12.10 como Live CD, e se puder, como fazer depois de inicializar pelo Cd.
<daviazevedo> aki  no linux?
<daviazevedo> como que faço para ver o driverde rede?
<daviazevedo> poe o cd, e aperta a tecla F8 logo quando iniciar o pc
<daviazevedo> e pronto
<daviazevedo> ae vc escolhe o cd
<xispirito> xGrind: eae
<Lucaspakfa_> Obrigado
<daviazevedo> faz um teste ae
<d70> daviazevedo, vc quer saber o driver que sua placa esta usando ?
<Lucaspakfa_> mas eu quero saber se tem algum comando depois de inicializar o Cd... é que eu sou novato no Ubuntu..
<daviazevedo> sim
<daviazevedo> eu sei q é raltec
<daviazevedo> realtec
<daviazevedo> nao sr
<daviazevedo> é tudo pelo mouse
<daviazevedo> basta vc ler as instruções depois, que são em portugues
<daviazevedo> pode ir sem medo!
<d70> Lucaspakfa_, só não clique em instalar, rs. Va na opção de experimentar, é tudo pelo mouse, bem simples.
<d70> daviazevedo, dei uma olhadinha rapida, e n descobri =/
<daviazevedo> como q faço?
<daviazevedo> o mano
<daviazevedo> qual é o comando?
<daviazevedo> vlww
<daviazevedo> eu ontem vi
<Lucaspakfa_> Obrigado pela ajuda. Bom dia a todos.
<daviazevedo> mas foi perto do relogio
<daviazevedo> mas hjn ta mostrando mais
<daviazevedo> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<daviazevedo> atah
<Anderson> boa tarde
<sistematico> Eu já tem, e tá registrado fazem 10 anos.
<xispirito> *scratch
<xispirito> err
<sistematico> Alguem conhece um editor de mapas? Fora o josm.
<sistematico> Mapas 2D.
<sistematico> Só achei um http://grass.osgeo.org
<xispirito> http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/55777
<xispirito> lol
<nntp> sistematico, peguei o beta steam
<sistematico> nntp: Pra Linux?
<nntp> aham
<nntp> recebi email aqui hoje
<nntp> das 2 steam
<nntp> pra entrar no beta test
<xGrind> http://ubuntuxtreme.com/news/serious-sam-3-is-ready-for-linux/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=serious-sam-3-is-ready-for-linux
<xGrind> o gráfico do jogo é bom hein :)
<sistematico> nntp: Dois programas que eu acho bem legais, talvez você goste: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/cgmail/ https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/gtkman/
<sistematico> Esse último eu acho muito fera, não conheço nenhum programa que faça isso alem dele.
<sistematico> Aliás, acho que o yelp faz, mas não tenho certeza.
<nntp> o primeiro ae eu acho que instalei quando tava com o gnome
<nntp> agora to rodando cinnamon
<sistematico> Já usei, mas eu não gostei muito.
<sistematico> É muito bonito, mas pra mim não dá, fica pesado.
<nntp> gtk man eh legal hein
<sistematico> nntp: Top.
<nntp> cara eu gostei tmb nao
<nntp> tipo
<sistematico> nntp: Do SalixOS.
<nntp> eu usei um legal que eh o agenda do google python no gnome-shell ae sim era legal
<nntp> so que eu parei de usar gnome-shell
<nntp> pois eh man eu gosto d+
<sistematico> nntp: Tem o Almanah e o RedNoteBook, mas eu não sei se eles se integram com o Google, eu acho que não.
<nntp> outra coisa eu tenho varias contas de email na da pra ter esses docks nao
<nntp> cara eu botei meu facebook integrado com a agenda do google
<nntp> nossa ficou massa que nem tenho que entra mais no face
<nntp> vejo eventos e aniversarios
<nntp> pela agenda do google
<nntp> e chat pelo empathy
<nntp> dae a poluiçao mental eu nao sofro
<nntp> de ficar em facebook vendo historia que nao existe
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> nntp: É..
<sistematico> nntp: Eu gosto do CGMail porque ele suporta multiplas contas de e-mail.
<nntp> eu vo ver se eu instalo ele aqui
<nntp> tf2 ja baixou aqui sistematico
<nntp> aeuhea
<nntp> quero source
<nntp> daminit
<nntp> aehueahea
<sistematico> Eu joguei o TF2 no Windows, muito bom.
<nntp> locked and load
<sistematico> Muito fera mesmo, porem, ainda sou mais o CSS.
<nntp> gosto de source
<nntp> eu gosto de tf2 nao
<nntp> mas hoje joguei aqui dei uns hs nos bot
<nntp> nem botei online ainda
<sistematico> O problema do TF2 que eu acho ele muito tumultuado.
<nntp> to com 2 monitores tenho que desligar um monitor pra ficar elgal
<sistematico> Eu nem sei da onde tá vindo o tiro na maioria das vezes.
<nntp> hehe tem q achar um lugar legal
<nntp> ele eh meio de camper
<sistematico> é
<nntp> nao ta rodando eh som do client steam nem do alerta do
<nntp> empathy
<nntp> -rw-r----- 1 proxy proxy 2.0M Dec  7 14:07 access.log
<nntp> -rw-r----- 1 proxy proxy 1.3M Dec  7 07:54 access.log.2
<nntp>  sistematico
<nntp> nao cria o .1 agora eauhaeu mas cria o access.log ta bom
<nntp> nossa tava na pagina do source aqui na steam to com saudade dele hora que votlar voltar matando d+ credo
<nntp> aeuheauh
<nntp> ¬¬
<d70> alguem viu, tem opinião sobre isso daqui http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<nntp> shutdown -hP now
<d70> ?
<nntp> qq tem d70  ?
<nntp> ubuntu eh totalmente espionado
<nntp> todo mundo sabe
<d70> nntp, mas c acha um ponto negativo ?
<nntp> claro que eh
<xispirito> quer que eu diga? todo sistema corporativo é espionado
<nntp> quanto mais teu inimigo sabe sobre voce mais facil ele vai te derrotar
<nntp> arte da guerra!
<nntp> sim
<xispirito> mais um que lê sun tzu? lol
<nntp> sim
<xispirito> =D
<nntp> o livro vermelho
<nntp> sim
<d70> lol
<xispirito> aquele livro é demais
<nntp> sim
<nntp> melhor livro de guerra
<nntp> estrategia
<nntp> ^
<xispirito> não só de guerra, aqueles conceitos são aplicáveis a vida cotidiana
<nntp> sim
<nntp> cara ta muito quente aqui vo sair de frente das maquinas
<nntp> desligar os monitores um pouco
<nntp> e o notebookk
<nntp> 3 monitores ligados
<nntp> da brabo
<nntp> flw mais tarde eu volto
<nntp> shutdown -hP now
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ai ja fez streaming ao vivo ?
<OliveiraBorges> configurou um servidor para streaming ao vivo
<flayke> Boa tarde
<flayke> Android forever
<megalinux> kkkkkkkkk
<OliveiraBorges> flayke: android forever
<hardrock285> Oi, instalei o ubuntu server 12.04 em uma VirtualBox, configurei com duas placas de rede, sendo a segunda "host-only", e coloquei o ip da minha rede local nesta porta (eth1). Gostaria de pingar o meu host, mas não consigo. Por favor, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Felipe__> Galera comecei a me arriscar no linux ms venho tendo muitos problemas: não consigo instalar abslutamente nada no meu netbook... ele fica "atualizando o cache" por horas e não sai mais disso. Alguem pode ajudar esse virjão?
<OliveiraBorges> hardrock285: vc conseguiu pingar ai ?
<nntp> http://www.officemax.com/technology/computers/laptop-computers/product-prod4330364
<nntp> no brasil a gente sofre mesmo
<Rudolf> nntp: enquanto tivermos o "jeitinho  brasileiro"
<nntp> sacanagem neh Rudolf
<nntp> 329 e a hp einda paga o win8 pro nego lah
<nntp> Rudolf, se tu ver os tablets de 99 doletas
<nntp> haha
<nntp> aqui nao sai por menos de 800 pila
<Rudolf> nntp: além dos impostos, lembre-se que só produzimos INSUMOS, ainda
<nntp> pedi pra minha tia trazer um raspery pi pra mim de dos eua vamo ver se da tepo dela comprar
<nntp> http://reviews.cnet.com/marketplace/2740-3121_7-114360.html
<nntp> http://dw.com.com/redir?edId=3&siteId=7&oId=2740-3121_7-114360&ontId=3121&lop=txt&tag=dealpermalink&ltype=mlst&astId=2&pid=33387147&mfgId=15001208&merId=15001208&ttag=dealpermalink&ptid=2740&destUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fdealnews.com%2Flw%2Fartclick.html%3F2%2C644067%2C2500002%2Ceref%3Dcnet-mpperma
<nntp> http://reviews.cnet.com/marketplace/2740-3121_7-114360.html
<nntp> nossa da vontade de largar tudo e ficar indo lah uma vez no mes pra comprar note e vender aqui
<nntp> Rudolf, o problema do squid era o dash memso
<nntp> mesmo
<Rudolf> nntp: dash? como assim?
<nntp> debian vem como padrao de shell sistema o dash
<nntp> ao invez do bash
<nntp> o script do logrotate do squid3 eh pra bash e nao roda em dash
<Rudolf> heuheiuehihihe
<Rudolf> fail!
<nntp> nossa total
<nntp> e pra descobrir isso ae
<nntp> a luta que foi
<nntp> pq tava tudo certo
<nntp> o squid ok
<nntp> o sarg
<nntp> ok
<nntp> logrotate ok
<Rudolf> imagino  a luta
<nntp> mas o squid nao rotaciona
<Rudolf> mas nem eu sabia dessa
<nntp> nossa
<nntp> hum
<Rudolf> pq geralmente eu instalo e já mudo para zsh
<nntp> so joguei o scrip pro bash
<nntp> #!/usr/bin/bash
<nntp> foi lindo
<nntp> nah eu vo deixar o  dash de padrao vamo ver os bugs
<nntp> agora quem mexe com server empresa se for por debian ja falo de cara
<nntp> ja joga ele pra bash
<nntp> eu vo meter eh o centos aqui na proxima vez
<nntp> so trocar de maquina fazer um umpgrade no server
<nntp> meter um centos nele
<nntp> soh por causa dessa ae eu grilei com debian
<nntp> Rudolf, eu ganhei steam beta
<nntp> nos meus 2 steam
<nntp> Welcome to the Steam for Linux limited beta!
<Rudolf> nntp: http://vidadesuporte.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Suporte_622.jpg
<nntp> hehe
<Rudolf> nntp: essa é melhor
<Rudolf> nntp: http://vidadeprogramador.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/convencao.png
<Rudolf> nntp: onde não trabalhar
<nntp> nossa cara mas eh bem asism mesmo o mercado aqui
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> http://vidadesuporte.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Suporte_623.jpg
<gt_> Boa noite
<gt_> gostaria de saber se alguem teve dificuldade para instalar o Ubuntu 1
<gt_> 12.10
<gt_> ??
<lipearu> boa noite
<d70> boa
<Spiga> alguem sabe alguema forma de deixar o word via wine como padrao de .doc.
<xGrind> Spiga, se clicar com o botão direito do mouse, abrir com... e colocar o wine como padrão, não fica salvo?
<Spiga> nao
<Spiga> tentei isso tb
<Spiga> achei aki
<Spiga> associação de arquivo no playonlinux
<nntp> nunca usei esse playlinux
<nntp> Spiga, nem sei como qeh
<Spiga> fiz aki mas nao deu certo nao .:/
<Spiga> vou procurar isso depois
<Spiga> nao gosto do libre office
<nntp> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaa
<nntp> pq nao ?
<Spiga> nao sei porque nao me agrada..
<Spiga> acho muito bagunçado...
<xGrind> bagunçado? o.O
<Spiga> opniao minha.
<xGrind> e aquele office que a cada versão, está mais confusa?
<Spiga> tb ...
<xGrind> eu acho o office confuso. até o xp era de boa, depois misturou as coisas tudo
<Spiga> no começo eu demorei para pegar 2007
<Spiga> mas rapaz... em 30 mim ... eu ja tava craque no 2007
<Spiga> nao gosto do 2010..
<nntp> quase nao uso
<Spiga> aki na empresa uso muito para ver.,.. documento e relação de maquinas ... atualizar planilha...
<Spiga> foda.. empresa sem soft de controle CPD fica preso a merda do office
<xGrind> eu acho o Base do Libreoffice fraco. o Access ganha de 10 a 0 dele
<lipearu> quit flw
<Spiga> sei la.. nunca mexi com isso.
<lipearu> ops
<Spiga> o que eu mais uso e excel.
<Spiga> e acho muito fraco o calc ...
<Spiga> excel do office ainda e muito superior.
<xGrind> pra word e excel, o libreoffice serve
<xGrind> tanto, que é compativel
<Spiga> nao gosto
<xGrind> Spiga, vc usa ubuntu?
<Spiga> nao.
<Spiga> mint
<xGrind> Spiga, Mint segue o Ubuntu LTS ?
<xGrind> CyberScript32, eae, instalou o xubuntu?
<Spiga> nao....
<Spiga> mint e baseado em ubuntu... so que com bug corrigidos.
<Ursinha> Spiga, qual a diferença do mint pro ubuntu?
<Ursinha> tirando o tal cinnamon lá?
<Spiga> Ursinha: e mais estavel.
<Ursinha> no cado do mint com xfce e tal? não é a mesma coisa que o xubuntu
<Ursinha> ?
<Ursinha> *caso
<Spiga> tirando a interface grafica
<Spiga> de ambos.
<Spiga> o sistema roda mais redondo.
<Spiga> no caso do mint.
<Ursinha> Spiga, o xfce é o mesmo que no xubuntu
<Ursinha> eu vi na pagina do mint lá falando que eles liberaram o mint com xfce alpha 1
<Ursinha> que na verdade é o alpha 1 do xubuntu que saiu ontem
<Ursinha> acho que nesse caso eles não mudam nada, só o nome...
<Spiga> nao .. mudam sim.
<Spiga> corrigem erros ... que o ubuntu deixa passar
<Ursinha> Spiga, no caso do mint com xfce e kde, o que eles mudam?
<Ursinha> Spiga, cara... o alpha 1 saiu ontem.. não deu tempo de corrigir nada
<Ursinha> isso que estou falando
<Spiga> so que os programas rodandam mais liso no mint.
<Ursinha> se eles corrigem, pq não sobem os fixes pro ubuntu?
<Ursinha> eles sobem?
<Spiga> todas minhas maquinas... ate PC da empresa.. a compatibilidade do mint e melhor que o ubuntu
<Ursinha> se sim, era pra rodar redondo igual
<Ursinha> só estou curiosa
<Ursinha> pq entrei no site deles e os mesmos alphas que o ubuntu soltou ontem estavam lá... só que com o nome de mint
<Ursinha> aí não entendi
<Spiga> xfce e um projeto a parte..
<Spiga> nem considero isso como OS... eu considero os carros chefes
<Spiga> cinnamon versus unity.
<Spiga> estes sao os quesitos.... os 2 sistemas sao novos... ambos quase mesma data. de lançamento.
<Spiga> so que o cinnamon ta mais estabel e flui com mais rapidez que o unity novo..
<Spiga> odeio apertar <SUPER> e o unity leva 4s para aparecer... mint instantaneo
<Ursinha> Spiga, eu to falando do projeto mint, que tem na pagina deles o mint com xfce e kde :)
<Ursinha> eu achava que era apenas um ubuntu sem unity
<Ursinha> mas eu vi la que eles também tem os outros flavors
<Ursinha> aí não entendi nada
<Ursinha> pq o unity é muito bugado
<Ursinha> se vc tirar o unity, o ubuntu é bem estável pq a parte da fundação dele é muito boa
<Ursinha> as pessoas trabalham duro pra isso
<Ursinha> fica fácil falar que o ubuntu é uma porcaria só por causa do unity, e esquecer de todo resto que várias distribuições só usam pra fazer a base delas...
<METALFRIOSP\viei> merda
<Spiga2> como disse antes... xfce e kde no mint nao considero como OS.. apenas carros chefes
<Spiga2> forte do mint e cinnamon...
<Ursinha> tudo bem, eu só achei que vc soubesse explicar
<Ursinha> :)
<hebertsilva> boa noite a todos
<nntp> boa noite
<nntp> boa noite
<nntp> oi Ursinha
<Ursinha> boa noite nntp
<Ursinha> :)
<nntp> Ursinha, vai ter papo hoje ?
<nntp> Ursinha, to achando voce muito ausente no papo de buteco ultimamente :/
<nntp> :)
<Marcos> boa noite a todos
<Guest2824> alguem ai
<nntp> boa
<Guest2824> ...fiz apdate e apgrade no meu ubuntu 10.10 e ele nao carrega o SO
<Guest2824> alguem sabe como restaurar o Ubuntu pelo cd de instalacao
<nntp> o marcos que erro ta dando ae ?
<nntp> muda teu nick
<Guest2824> me desculpe os erros de acentuacao meu teclado esta desconfigurado
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-08
<Guest2824> como mudo o nick
<Guest2824> ....ele fica na tela de processamento, aqueles pontinhos que vao carregando
<Guest2824> mas nao abre o linux
<Guest2824> nem chega no login
<Guest2824> como mudo meu nick ?
<nntp> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-UPFpdsk4Mig/UMIWhDhP8nI/AAAAAAACDJU/m6GCC4qA94s/w497-h373/396696_375177415907305_1384973849_n.png
<nntp> marcos
<nntp> muda o nick com o comando: /nick seunovonick
<nntp> marcos o que deve ta acontecendo eh que tua placa de video nao ta com o driver certo pra iniciar o linux
<nntp> entao tenta entrar com opçao nomodeset ou entrar no modo de recuperaçao
<nntp> e tirar o driver de video
<nntp> pra depois a gente instalar um novo
<Guest2824> eu entrei pelo cd live
<Guest2824> estou usando ele
<Guest2824> nao tem como recuperar o linux por ele
<nntp> nao
<Guest2824> meu nick nao mudou...
<nntp> comando /nick seunovonick
<nntp> eh pq voce deve ta usando um nome registrado jah
<nntp> tenta um nome marcos11313
<Guest2824> ta
<Marcos1453> era isso mesmo
<nntp> neh
<nntp> entao Marcos1453
<nntp> qual tua placa de video ?
<Marcos1453> entao nao posso recuperar o linux
<nntp> ati ?
<nntp> nvidia ?
<nntp> intel ?
<nntp> tabajara ?
<Marcos1453> no linux nao sei olhar
<nntp> lspci
<Marcos1453> e um not hp pavilion
<Marcos1453> dv 1000
<nntp> marcos vc tem backup das tuas coisas ?
<Marcos1453> mas o linux estava funcionando...depois do upgrade e apdate que parou\
<nntp> sim deve ser uma imcompatibilidade com o driver de video
<nntp> tem q instalar manualmente
<Marcos1453> ....estou tentando salvar os favoritos do firefox
<Marcos1453> os arquivos copiei
<nntp> voce o usa somente pra entrar na internet ?
<nntp> olha ja que voce tem pouco conhecimento no linux
<nntp> eu aconselho voce a instalar ele de novo com o dvd da versao 12.04
<nntp> estavel
<nntp> agora se preferir pode baixar a versao 12.1000
<Marcos1453> instalei o linux pra estudalo
<nntp> 12.10
<nntp> voce eh estudante de computaçao ?
<Marcos1453> meu not nao suporta
<nntp> quem falou ?
<Marcos1453> este estudo `e por minha conta
<nntp> compreendo
<nntp> quem falou que o teu note noa suporta o linux ?
<Marcos1453> nao suporta o 12
<Marcos1453> por isso instalei o 10
<nntp> qual a tua configuraçao ?
<nntp> quanto de ram ?
<Marcos1453> estava funcionando bem ate fazer upgrade
<nntp> se voce tem 1gb de ram ou mais suporta sim
<nntp> Marcos1453,
<nntp> ja te falei
<insano> good evening everyone
<Marcos1453> 1gb
<nntp> entao suporta sim
<insano> nntp: e aê
<nntp> Marcos1453, o problema eh somente o driver de video
<nntp> insano, tudo bem ?
<Marcos1453> mas quando tentei falou algo do processador
<nntp> falou o que ?
<Marcos1453> como corrijo isto entao
<nntp> ja te falei voce vai entrar em modo texto ou de recuperçao ou nomodeset
<insano> nntp: blz, dei um tempo do IRC, mas tô de volta
<insano> nntp: e os bot?
<insano> kkkkkkkk
<nntp> insano, seja  bem vindo
<nntp> ta tudo ae mano como sempre insano
<nntp> olha a Ursinha ae nem me responde se tem papo de buteco nem nada aeuhea
<nntp> Marcos1453,
<Marcos1453> opa
<nntp> entra em modo de recuperçao modo texto
<insano> kkkkkkkkk
<nntp> depis remove o driver da placa de video
<Marcos1453> pelo terminal
<nntp> Marcos1453, vc nao quer estudar
<nntp> sim Marcos1453 pelo terminal
<Marcos1453> o que digito
<Marcos1453> eu tenho que reiniciar e selecionar modo de recuperacao e como root executar alguns comandos
<nntp> isso Marcos1453
<nntp> so que antes
<nntp> voce deve descobrir qual tua placa
<nntp> e ver como desistala ela no google
<nntp> bem provavel que apos desistalar tua placa de video
<nntp> o sistema volta a funcionar
<nntp> dae tu pode baixar um driver atualizado com ele funcionando e instalar pra ter todas as funcionalidades da placa
<Marcos1453> ok
<Marcos1453> vou procurar
<nntp> Marcos1453, eu tive esse mesmo problema essa semana mas no fedora
<nntp> atualizei meu kernel e ele deu tela preta nao entrava nada
<nntp> tracou legal
<nntp> dae tive que fazer este procedimento
<nntp> so que minha placa eh ati
<nntp> a ati fica no diretorio /usr/share/ati/
<nntp> creio eu
<nntp> lah tem um script
<nntp> de remoçao do driver
<nntp> so executar ele
<nntp> ele remove o driver
<nntp> pela linha de comando mesmo
<nntp> dae deu tudo certo intnalei um novo driver depois
<nntp> to aqui sussa sussa
<nntp> ateh steam tem aqui hoje
<Marcos1453> ...usuario avancado
<nntp> sim
<Marcos1453> quem entende nao sofre
<nntp> depende
<nntp> tem coisas que dao mais trabalhos que outras
<nntp> agora video eh sempre um problema no linux sempre foi
<nntp> mas tudo tem soluçao
<nntp> menos a morte Marcos1453
<nntp> e Marcos1453 nao tenha medo do terminal
<Marcos1453> ..o dificil `e ate pegar a logica do linux, sua organizacao
<Marcos1453> os comandos essenciais
<Marcos1453> Quero montar um curso para pessos menos favorecidas
<Marcos1453> de informatica e administracao pessoal
<Marcos1453> <nntp> conhece pessoas que podem dar aulas
<Marcos1453> e quanto custaria, para ver se encontro parceiros que apiem
<nntp> Marcos1453, eu paguei uma vez 5000 pra fazer um curso de 1ma semana linux aeuhea
<nntp> em ingles
<nntp> mas tipo tem cursos mais baratos por ai
<Marcos1453> ...seria um curso de informatica basica...
<nntp> Marcos1453, le o guia foca
<nntp> eu aprendi muita coisa por lah e o uso ateh hoje
<nntp> Marcos1453, vc mora em goiania ?
<Marcos1453> tipo aquele de window e office....mas no linux e openoffice por exemplo
<Marcos1453> moro em goiania
<nntp> http://www.guiafoca.org/
<nntp> legal Marcos1453 eu moro em goiania tmb
<Marcos1453> que coincidencia
<Marcos1453> em q setor
<nntp> bueno marcos
<Marcos1453> trabalha com o que
<nntp> informatica
<nntp> mas tou aposentando jah
<Marcos1453> mas na area de programacao, web, redes
<nntp> redes
<Marcos1453> deve ter muito conhecimento entao
<nntp> 26 anos de informatica
<Marcos1453> ...sabe montar um site?
<nntp> sim
<Marcos1453> com banco de dados, cadastro de usuario
<nntp> quando fiz introduçao a processamento de dados Marcos1453 eu tinha 12 anos
<nntp> Marcos1453, eu to com 37 hoje quase 38
<Marcos1453> ...deve saber muito entao
<Marcos1453> quanto cobraria pra me ajudar a montar um site
<Marcos1453> ....pra este projeto que quero executar
<Marcos1453> sei que isto varia muito...
<Marcos1453> d um em exemplo de preco e configuracao do site
<xGrind> semeion, semeion do canal script?
<Spiga> algum programa para administração de user group no ubuntu?
<raphael> oi
<raphael> como usar esse chat ?
<deusr> fala povo tudo bom...
<deusr> quer quer aprender um pouco mais sobre o mundo SL e linux.., recomendo!! - http://www.lojaviena.com.br/featured/linux-simplicidade-ao-seu-alcance-dvd-com-distribuicoes-do-linux.html
<L88os> bom dia.
<L88os> Não consigo reportar bugs, como poderia resolver isso?
<brunavieira> bom dia, alguém por aí?
<L88os> eu estou
<L88os> bom dia
<brunavieira> é usuário de ubuntu?
<brunavieira> L88os, é usuário de ubuntu?
<brunavieira> L88os, é usuário de ubuntu?
<L88os1> sim
<L88os1> sim
<brunavieira> poderia me tirar uma dúvida?
<L88os1> brunavieira: se eu souber a resposta, sem problemas.
<brunavieira> eu tenho o ubuntu instalado no meu netbook
<brunavieira> 12.04
<brunavieira> eu gostaria de atualizar para o 12.10 porque achei muito legal os novos recursos
<brunavieira> mas quando tento atualizar ele fala que a placa de vídeo é muito fraca
<brunavieira> vc sabe se tem algum jeito de solucionar isso?
<L88os1> a placa de vídeo é muito fraca? como assim?
<brunavieira> quando tento atualizar pelo gerenciador de atualizações para o 12.10 ele diz que a placa de vídeo não suporta o ubuntu 12.10
<brunavieira> L88os1,
<L88os1> já tentou via linha de comando?
<brunavieira> eu já tentei por usb formatando mas para em tela preta
<brunavieira> depois que termina a instalação
<brunavieira> L88os1,
<L88os1> realmente não tenho ideia de como resolver isso. infelizmente.
<brunavieira> tranquilo
<L88os1> mas tenho uma dica.
<brunavieira> e vc sabe como instalar o adobe air no 12.04?
<L88os1> acho que tem uma versão do adobe air para linux
<L88os1> você teve problemas para intalar?
<brunavieira> não consegui encontrar
<L88os1> sobre o problema com a placa de vídeo. você pode abrir um tópico no fórum do site vivaolinux.com.br lá você vai encontrar uma possível solução rapidinho.
<brunavieira> hmmm, legal :)
<L88os1> olha aqui. http://airdownload.adobe.com/air/lin/download/2.6/AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<L88os1> talvez esse não seja o mais atual.
<brunavieira> é só clicar em cima e instalar?
<L88os1> não exatamente.
<L88os1> sabe mexer no terminal?
<brunavieira> se me falar os comandos eu consigo
<L88os1> tudo bem, você baixou o arquivo na pasta Downloads?
<L88os1> do próprio sistema?
<brunavieira> a tentei um aqui
<brunavieira> quase consegui
<brunavieira> ele falou que antes de instalar o adobe air, tem que instalar gnome keyring ou Kwalett
<brunavieira> L88os1,
<L88os1> como você tentou instalar?
<L88os1> ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin  ?
<brunavieira> sim
<L88os1> você quer instalar o adobe air por qual motivo ?
<brunavieira> pra conseguir jogar um joguinho
<L88os1> ahhhh.
<L88os1> ok
<brunavieira> L88os1,  Dofus
<L88os1> você tentou instalar o pacote Ubuntu restricted extras?
<L88os1> talvez funcione. não lembro de ter instalado o adobeair e meu sisteme funciona perfeito.
<brunavieira> sim, já está instalado
<L88os1> brunavieira a janela fechou aqui.
<L88os1> tenta isso
<L88os1> via terminal digite locate libgnome-keyring.so
<mateuspc> opa
<mateuspc> quem esta ONLINE por aqui agora ?
<L88os1> veja isso: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87447/how-can-i-install-adobe-air
<L88os1> brunavieira:
<mateuspc> galera eu nao consigo baixar o ubuntu server
<L88os1> mateuspc: já tentou via torrent?
<mateuspc> ja
<mateuspc> e direto tambem
<L88os1> e qual o problema?
<mateuspc> os 2 dao 404 NOT FOUND
<L88os1> perai.
<mateuspc> L88
<mateuspc> L88os1
<L88os1> oi?
<mateuspc> sabe me dizer se ele usa bem o AMD FX8150 ?
<brunavieira> L88os1, já digitei
<L88os1> viu o link que te mandei brunavieira ?
<brunavieira> acabei de ver
<L88os1> mateuspc: não sei
<brunavieira> valew
<mateuspc> eu to fazendo servidor de Counter Strike, mas eu nao sei usar o Ubuntu ou qualquer sistema parecido com LINUX =/ mas sera q fica melhor do que windows server?
<L88os1> brunavieira: funcionou?
<brunavieira> vou testar
<L88os1> brunavieira ok :)
<mateuspc> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/download
<L88os1> mateuspc: acho que sim. mas você vai quebrar muito a cabeça.
<mateuspc> estao offline
<mateuspc> eu so quero que acabem os lags que a galera reclama
<mateuspc> eu tenho o CentOS que e muito parecido com ubuntu server
<mateuspc> mas prefiro ubuntu porque tem mtos tutoriais pela net
<L88os1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-server-i386.iso.torrent
<L88os1> de uma olhada aqui http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<mateuspc> L88os1
<mateuspc> esse que voce me enviou e portugues tambem ?
<L88os1> todos são em português, o idioma está dentro do cd.
<mateuspc> eu sei instalar, eu ja instalei uma vez mas perdi o CD que eu tinha
<mateuspc> rsrs :D
<L88os1> mateuspc: conseguiu?
<mateuspc> sim
<mateuspc> to baixando ja
<mateuspc> ta em 17%
<mateuspc> valeu pela ajuda :)
<L88os1> opa, legal, qualquer coisa é só falar.
<nntp> bom dia !
<L88os1> bom dia
<nntp> BOM DIA pessoas, poessoal do bot, Ursinha  :)
<brunavieira> L88os1, opa, pode me passar aquele link novamente?
<L88os1> brunavieira: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87447/how-can-i-install-adobe-air
<L88os1> brunavieira: depois se puder dizer se funcionou para você eu agradeceria. :)
<mateuspc> amigo L88os1 voce conhece o swift panel ?
<brunavieira> L88os1,  parece ter dado certo a instalação do AIR
<brunavieira> agora o problema tá na instalação do Dofus rs
<L88os1> mateuspc: não conheço
<L88os1> brunavieira: qual é o problema?
<brunavieira> acho que é algum problema na instalação deixa eu ver
<brunavieira> Installing Dofus...
<brunavieira> /home/bruna/ankama/Dofus
<brunavieira> mv: não foi possível mover "/home/bruna/ankama/Dofus/share/Reg" para "/home/bruna/ankama/Dofus/share/reg/Reg": Diretório não vazio
<brunavieira> mv: "/home/bruna/ankama/Dofus/share/reg/share/Reg.swf" e "/home/bruna/ankama/Dofus/share/reg/Reg.swf" são o mesmo arquivo
<brunavieira> ln: falhou ao criar link simbólico "/home/bruna/ankama/Dofus/share/reg/share/Reg.swf": Arquivo existe
<brunavieira> ln: falhou ao criar link simbólico "/home/bruna/ankama/Dofus/share/reg/share/content": Arquivo existe
<brunavieira> ln: falhou ao criar link simbólico "/home/bruna/ankama/Dofus/share/reg/share/config.xml": Arquivo existe
<brunavieira> Creating a desktop entry...
<L88os1> pera ai
<L88os1> para não virar uma bagunça, cole ai e mande o link para mim
<L88os1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<brunavieira> como faço pra tirar um screen e mandar pra vc?
<brunavieira> acho que é mais fácil
<L88os1> http://imgur.com/
<brunavieira> como tiro screen no ubuntu?
<L88os1> aperta a tela super e procura por captura de tela
<L88os1> ou um botão chamado printscreen no teclado
<brunavieira> é normal
<brunavieira> pensei que tinha algum segredo
<L88os1> rsrssr
<brunavieira> http://i.imgur.com/ztlJA.png
<L88os1> mas aparece icone no seu dash?
<L88os1> brunavieira tente isso: sudo apt-get install libjpeg62
<L88os1> brunavieira achei um tutorial que vai ser muito bom para você.
<L88os1> http://forum.dofus.com/en/4-problems-solutions/213918-tutorial-how-install-dofus-ubuntu
<brunavieira> opa
<brunavieira> abriu o patch do game
<brunavieira> :D
<mateuspc> L88os1 vc conhece swift panel ?
<brunavieira> obrigado mesmo L88os1
<L88os1> legal. então boa diversão.
<L88os1> mateuspc: não sei o que é esse swif panel
<mateuspc> ele trabalha com SSH no ubuntu
<mateuspc> http://www.swiftpanel.com/
<L88os1> não sei nada sobre isso. infelizmente.
<L88os1> talvez no vivaolinux.com.br você consiga alguma ajuda com mais agilidade.
<tonao36> bom dia
<tonao36> tenho um pendrive de  4gb e tenho nele o ubuntu, se eu fizer as atualizacoes pelo terminal (apt-get update e upgrade) isso fica gravado e quando eu instalar em algum pc ja vai ficar com da forma como atualizei ou nao ?
<L88os> não
<tonao36> ok
<tonao36> obrigado
<L88os> qualquer coisa é só perguntar
<tonao36> valeu
<tonao36> se eu quizer fazer um ubuntu live com minhas configuracoe e dificil?
<L88os> como assim?
<L88os> você já não tem o ubuntu no pendrive?
<[Orca]> bom dia
<tonao36> eu criar um live cd do ubuntu ja configurado com os programas e determinadas configuracoes de temas...
<L88os> eu vi algo sobre isso em algum lugar
<L88os> [Orca]: bom dia
<[Orca]> hehe, dia
<L88os> tonao36: não sei se é difícil nunca tentei.
<tonao36> valeu vou pesquisar mais
<[Orca]> ahaha. nao ta montando uma midia aqui. como monta mesmo? faz tempo q nao tenho este problema =X
<L88os> pesquise sobre crie seu próprio live-cd
<tonao36> blz
<[Orca]> putz. eu já tive uma ideia destas
<L88os> talves isso ajude: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/04/remastersys-crie-seu-proprio-live-cd-do-ubuntu-12-04/
<[Orca]> criar um live cd com os programas já tudo com "a minha cara"
<tonao36> valeu
<tonao36> isso [Orca]
<[Orca]> já perdi a cabeça qd formato, instalar/atualisar tudo de nvoo"!
<tonao36> e o grnade problema de formatar
<[Orca]> ahahha
<[Orca]> eu uso trisquel...... e nao sei como cria o live
<[Orca]> mas ouvi falar num programa que cria. mas ainda nao testei.
<tonao36> to dando uma olhada nesse artigo que o L88os passou ai
<[Orca]> pois é
<[Orca]> que engracado.
<[Orca]> nao monta um nokia aqui.
<[Orca]> mas quando eu vou no icone da area de trabalho, tem o icone "desmontar", mas nao ta montado em /media/
<[Orca]> nao entendo
<[Orca]> alguem da uma luz?
<[Orca]>  
<L88os> eu não sei como ajudar.
<[Orca]> afs
<[Orca]> tou vendo algo aqui q nem tou entendo =D
<tonao36> conhece quase nada , senao ajudava [Orca]
<nntp> nossa caro d+ o i7 cumpadi
<nntp> uma placa mae que presta +um i7 2mil reais no minimo
<nntp> melhor comprar um notebook
<L88os> alguém ai sabe o PID do drivers adicionais?
<nntp> hu8m?
<nntp> pid de drivers adicionais  ?
<L88os> o aplicativo drivers adicionais está dando bug aqui e não estou conseguindo reportar.
<nntp> vc quer o que matar ele ?
<L88os> na verdade queria dar um comando ubuntu-bug
<L88os> não estou conseguindo reportar bugs, não sei o porque.
<nntp> reporta na web
<[Orca]> haha
<L88os> gosto de reportar via apport pois vai bastante informações sobre o sistema e máquina.
<[Orca]> hm
<L88os> nntp tem alguma ideia?
<nntp> nao sei qual erro q ta dando ae
<nntp> vc nao falou nada
<nntp> pid
<nntp> vc olha no console com ps -aux
<nntp> vai mostrar todos os processos em andamento
<L88os> quando tento abrir o drivers adicionais ele não abre e dá um erro e pede para reportar, mas quando dou continuar a janela fecha e não abre o navegador. simplesmente não acontece nada.
<L88os> nntp: como faço para abrir o "drivers adicionais" via terminal?
<nntp> qual versao  do ubuntu ?
<nntp> jockey-gtk
<nntp> ateh 12.04 eh esse
<nntp> L88os, do 12.10 eh software-properties-gtk
<L88os> nntp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418835/
<nntp> Rudolf, meu camarada
<nntp> Rudolf, to querendo comprar um i7 mas nao to dando conta nao vai ter que ser notebook nao compensa mais um desktop
<nntp> L88os, vc andou adicionando algum ppa ultimamente ? acho que isso ae eh problema na sua sourcelist
<nntp> L88os,  vc usa o 12.04 neh ?
<L88os> recentemente acho que não
<L88os> sim
<L88os> habilitei para receber as atualizações de prá-lançamento e tem atualização do apport vou atualizar para ver se funciona
<nntp> nem
<nntp> L88os, c tem q reinstalar eh o jockey
<nntp> purge jockey-common jockey-gtk
<nntp> depois reinstala ele
<nntp> e confere ae seu surcelist se ta o original
<nntp> isso ae eh pq 6 ficam alterando sourcelist colocando qq coisa lah pra baixar
<nntp> ele confunde os pacotes e instalar coisa que nao eh da mesma versao ae bum!
<nntp> ae vira a zona
<L88os> voun atualizar aqui. depois tento fazer isso
<L88os> valeu
<L88os> tenho que sair até mais
<fabriciop7> oie
<fabriciop7> tus tem computer linux
<fabriciop7>  Conectado. Entrando no sistema..
<fabriciop7>  *** Looking up your hostname...
<fabriciop7>  *** Checking Ident
<fabriciop7>  *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<fabriciop7>  *** No Ident response
<fabriciop7>  PASS :Not enough parameters
<fabriciop7>  Welcome to the freenode Internet Relay Chat Network fabriciop7
<fabriciop7>  Your host is sturgeon.freenode.net[83.170.94.214/8001], running version ircd-seven-1.1.3
<fabriciop7>  This server was created Sat Jul 14 2012 at 05:12:38 BST
<fabriciop7>  sturgeon.freenode.net ircd-seven-1.1.3 DOQRSZaghilopswz CFILMPQbcefgijklmnopqrstvz bkloveqjfI
<fabriciop7>  CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=eIbq,k,flj,CFLMPQcgimnprstz CHANLIMIT=#:120 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bqeI:100 MODES=4 NETWORK=freenode KNOCK STATUSMSG=@+ CALLERID=g :are supported by this server
<fabriciop7>  CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES:1,LIST:1,KICK:1,WHOIS:1,PRIVMSG:4,NOTICE:4,ACCEPT:,MONITOR: :are supported by this server
<fabriciop7>  EXTBAN=$,arx WHOX CLIENTVER=3.0 SAFELIST ELIST=CTU :are supported by this server
<fabriciop7>  There are 219 users and 71664 invisible on 33 servers
<fabriciop7>  36 :IRC Operators online
<fabriciop7>  13 :unknown connection(s)
<fabriciop7>  43366 :channels formed
<fabriciop7>  I have 5608 clients and 1 servers
<fabriciop7>  5608 7062 :Current local users 5608, max 7062
<fabriciop7>  71883 85
<fabriciop7> dae
<paladinn> bane
<fabriciop7> tus é brasileiros
<MrBoss> bom dia
<fabriciop7> em tus e brasileiro
<Rudolf> nntp: é, tá foda comprar desktop
<fabriciop7> vc tem computer linux
<MrBoss> alguém aqui mexe constantemente no libre calc ?
<fabriciop7> que
<nntp> Rudolf, mas eu gosto eh de desktop
<MrBoss> alguém trabalha com planilhas!
<fabriciop7> n entendo v
<Rudolf> MrBoss: deus me livre
<fabriciop7> kkkkk
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: where u from?
<fabriciop7> hi
<MrBoss> Rudolf, já ouviu falar no powerpivot ?
<Rudolf> MrBoss: não
<fabriciop7> o linux é foda baixar nele né
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: baixar o que nele?
<fabriciop7> jogos
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: um aviso, não cole mais de 3 linhas no canal
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: os jogos são para windows
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: na grande maioria
<fabriciop7> é vou formatar ele
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: adie
<fabriciop7> vc tem o adode flash
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: quem?
<fabriciop7> vc
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: eu o que?
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: quantos anos vc tem?
<nntp> 5
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: é brasileiro?
<fabriciop7> tem o adode flash
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: o que é adode flash?
<nntp> kkk
<Rudolf> nntp: fake?
<fabriciop7> para ver videos no youtube
<nntp> Rudolf, nada
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: ah, ADOBE FLASH
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: sim, tenho
<fabriciop7> e eu tenho 9 anos moro em portugal
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: apesar que prefiro html 5
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: ummm
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: faz sentido
<fabriciop7> n entendi
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: o que não entendeu
<Rudolf> ?
<fabriciop7> hhtml 5
<nntp> Rudolf, meu futuro desktop
<nntp> report_type topsites topusers sites_users users_sites date_time denied auth_fail
<nntp>  ures site_user_time_date
<nntp> kkkk
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: vai ser a alternativa ao adobe flash
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: alias, já está sendo
<fabriciop7> vc conhece o venom extreme
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: não, nem imagino o que seja
<nntp> soh a banda de havy
<nntp> venom
<nntp> \mL
<nntp> |mL
<fabriciop7> eu vou 1 ves porsemana na casa dele
<nntp> seu amiguinho Rudolf
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: e quem é ele?
<Rudolf> nntp: nunca vi mais gordo
<nntp> moletador
<nntp> kkk
<fabriciop7> ele é o + top do youtube
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> gracinha
<MrBoss> Rudolf, com o powerpivot , faz consultas em banco de dados, já filtra as colunas que você deseja copiar, gera uma planilha com esses vínculos! fui conhecer este addon no trabalho, pois lá usa o office sacou
<MrBoss> achei bastante interessante pq além disso tudo ele consegue gerenciar mais de 2 milhões de linhas
<fabriciop7> vc ja ou vil falar do minecraft
<Rudolf> MrBoss: mas é M$?
<MrBoss> é
<Rudolf> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/bi/ff604673.aspx
<MrBoss> :(
<Rudolf> ah
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: já
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: mas só isso
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: não vi graça nesse jogo
<fabriciop7> vc joga e como insta lar o adode
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: não jogo
<fabriciop7> e como instalar adode
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: estás a usar ubuntu?
<fabriciop7> ahh
<MrBoss> Rudolf, para meu relatório achei uma mão na roda, pq eu fiz tudo usando uma outra planilha e procv
<MrBoss> e com o powerpivot eu poderei fazer consultas direto na base de dados
<Rudolf> MrBoss: entendi
<fabriciop7> ta cual eu seleciono para baixar
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: vc está usando ubuntu?
<fabriciop7> n
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: está usando o que?
<fabriciop7> o adode
<Rudolf> vish
<fabriciop7> o pluguin
<MrBoss> ta feia a coisa hein
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: qual o seu sistema operacional? windows? linux? freebsd? solaris?
<fabriciop7> é veio hoje o pc
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: isso não ajuda muito
<nntp> kkk
<fabriciop7> rudolf: o que é ubunto
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: é uma das muitas distribuições que usam o kernel linux
<fabriciop7> ta vou tentar baixar
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: pra que?
<fabriciop7> a tano navegador
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: desculpe, não estou entendendo nada do que vc quer fazer ou está falando. seja mais claro para que possa te ajudar.
<Rudolf> nntp: calor voltou com força total
<fabriciop7> o que é o uduntu
<Rudolf> nntp: é fake
<fabriciop7> quantos anos vcs tem
<fabriciop7> em
<fabriciop7> ?
<nntp> bane
<fabriciop7> o que é o uduntu ?
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: 32 em 4 dias
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: uduntu não existe
<fabriciop7> ahh
<fabriciop7> como instalar adode
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> adode
<nntp> uduntu
<fabriciop7> é
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: adode não existe
<nntp> adode nao existe
<nntp> nem uduntu
<fabriciop7> adode flash
<nntp> kkk
<fabriciop7> em
<nntp> sistematico, ensina ele ae sistematico fabriciop7
<fabriciop7> pera vou comer
<nntp> adode7
<Rudolf> fabriciop7: volte daqui uns 6 anos
<sistematico> nntp: Hoje não, tô de férias.
<nntp> aeuhae
<sistematico> Hoje é só CSS.
<sistematico> O thepiratebay.se saiu do ar.
<sistematico> O domínio foi tomado.
<sistematico> Agora ele reponde por esse proxy: http://fuck.kuiken.co
<sistematico> *Responde.
<Rudolf> caraio, usei ele ontem
<fabriciop7> ae
<Rudolf> sistematico: uai, aqui abriu
<sistematico> Rudolf: Foi hoje de madrugada, tentei entrar e num deu.
<Rudolf> sistematico: os dois no ar
<sistematico> Agora abriu aqui tbm.
<fabriciop7> ta vendo o filme adrenalina 2
<sistematico> Rudolf: http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-proxy-loses-domain-name-to-anti-piracy-boss-121207/
<fabriciop7> a ja vou to vou ver como instala adode flash
<sistematico> fabriciop7: Que idade você tem?
<fabriciop7> n sei
<sistematico> vishi
<nntp> ue devolveu ?
 * sistematico desconfia que fabricio é um pequenino troll
<fabriciop7> qem e vc ? qantos anos vc tem?????
<Rudolf> sistematico: fake troll fake
<Rudolf> enquanto não incomodar vai ficar ali no cantinho
<sistematico> Rudolf: Se num for o xuxuco num falo nada.
<Rudolf> falando boberinha
<fabriciop7> teu nome to falando????
<Rudolf> como qualquer inseto
<sistematico> hahahhahahahahahhahahahahaa
<fabriciop7> falo
<sistematico> Eu ia falar pro fabricio que sou conhecido como Santa Claus.
<sistematico> Mas pode me chamar de papa.
<Rudolf> comprar marmita
<nntp> e o amiguinho dele
<nntp> <fabriciop7> vc conhece o venom extreme
<nntp> <fabriciop7> ele é o + top do youtube
<nntp> sistematico, VC JOGA MINECRAFT ?
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> Nunca vi isso aí não.
<nntp> kkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> sistematico, bora jogar minecraft  ?
<nntp> kkk
<xGrind> nntp, tem um que é mais leve
<xGrind> Minetest
<xGrind> e tem versão pra linux
<nntp> a mano eu vo jogar isso nao eu acho bizzarro d+
<xGrind> eu joguei um pouco, mas é muito estranho kkk
<xGrind> prefiro GBA :D
<xGrind> nntp, sabia que o primeiro servidor da Google, era feito de peças de lego? kk
<nntp> nem
<xGrind> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2012/12/como-trabalhar-no-google.html
<xGrind> olhae
<nntp> lenda
<xGrind> não tem referencias ne ;x
<xGrind> dai nao da pra acreditar
<nntp> xGrind, lenda
<MrBoss> alguém aqui trabalha ou conhece o progress ?
<sistematico> Eu.
<sistematico> MrBoss: PostgreSQL você fala?
<LACabeza> eu conheço
<LACabeza> e não é postgreSQL
<LACabeza> é uma linguagem de programação mesmo
<LACabeza> só conheço aquele erp da antiga datasul (e agora da tovts) que rode em progress
<MrBoss> não pessoal da TI disse que o DATASUL EMS usa o progress como base de dados
<MrBoss> não sou formado em T.I
<LACabeza> progress é uma linguagem de 4ª geração
<MrBoss> alguém aqui trabalha/ou com o datasul ems ?
<LACabeza> ela é possui um banco de dados integrado
<LACabeza> eu trabalhei, uns anos atrás...
<MrBoss> o data sul usa o SQL como base de dados?
<LACabeza> veja bem, datasul é o nome da empresa, o EMS, que é o ERP, podia rodar tanto no banco de dados nativo do progress (padrão), mas também rodava em SQL server e Oracle
<LACabeza> ouvi dizer que o EMS passou por muitas mudanças recentemente
<LACabeza> a tovts tava colocando umas interfaces novas, umas tecnologias novas e talz
<MrBoss> pelo que o pessoal da T.I disse o EMS utiliza o progress como banco de dados
<LACabeza> mas não tenho detalhes... o esquema do banco de dados provavelmente não vai mudar muito, tem muita base de dados legada...
<LACabeza> como eu falei, o padrão é usar o próprio banco de dados nativo do progress, mas dá pra acessar os sgbd da vida, qualquer um deles, via ODBC.
<MrBoss> a minha dúvida seria, tenho como fazer o excel + powerpivot acessar essa base via ODBC ?
<LACabeza> sim
<Erfenos> galera alguem sabe me dizer a DPI de um monitor de 1366 x 768
<Erfenos> tem uma calculadora na web mas num entendi nada dela
<Erfenos> na verdade nem sei o que é dpi depois eu pesquiso mais sobre isso mas no momento preciso saber a dpi do meu monitor pra faezr um teste :)
<MrBoss> http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=define%20dpi&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&ved=0CEgQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpt.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FPontos_por_polegada&ei=-2HDULraF4ea9gSGoYDQCA&usg=AFQjCNEWFGORwKVEkOyMthk6pPHAx5a0rg
<Erfenos> devia ter pesquisado de perguntar '-' entendi valew MrBoss  :)
<rogerio> boa tarde estou usando o lubuntu 12.10, como instalo o controle de energia do ubuntu nele?
<nntp> mysar boa alternativa ao sarg
<nntp> vou testar
<rogerio> alguem sabe se tem como instalar o gestor de energia do ubuntu 12.10 no lubuntu 12.10
<rogerio> ?
<nntp> rogerio, vc ja procurou no google ?
<nntp> rogerio, so uma dica = ACPI
<rogerio> procurei mas não achei
<rogerio> não consegui descobrir o nome do programa
<rogerio> o xubuntu não esta desligando o monitor no modo de inatividade
<rogerio> alguém sabe como resolver isto?
<nntp> nossa o mysar da de 10 no sarg
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, pq?
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, relatorios todo minuto, mais rapido, ja resove os clientes, parece que tem mais opçoes de visualizaçao... to analisando ainda hein... bem mais facil de configurar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, ummmmm ta usando ele onde?
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, instalei aqui no meu server pra testar tem os 2 rodando
<nntp> o sarg eu coloquei ele pra gerar de 2 em 2h
<nntp> se colocar ele de minuto a minuto a maquina fica letna o sarg gera todo minuto
<nntp> o mysar quer dizer
<nntp> gera todo minuto
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, massa vou experimentar tb
<Guest92783> Boa tarde. Meu unbutu travou e acho que terei de reinstala-lo. Como posso baixar o cd de instalação bara boot?
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, tu ja tens o squid rodando ae ?
<nntp> ubuntu.com
<nntp> Guest92783, http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Guest92783> muito obrigado!
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, na verdade eu ja tava pensando em colocar um analisador de log no servidor da empresa a algum tempo que não tem só ta o squid puro la rodando, ai eu vou instalar aqui na maquina virtual fazer uns testes deixar rodando uns dias se der tudo certo coloco la
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, qual distro eh o server ?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, debian squeeze
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, entao de cara com o sarg voce vai ter problemas com o os relatorios como eu tive
<nntp> 1 semana pra matar a charada
<nntp> mas eh legal voce testar os 2
<nntp> sao bem diferentes
<nntp> eu gostei muito mesmo do mysar
<nntp> acabei de instalar to testando ainda
<nntp> agora vo por senha pra poder visualizar pq ta sem senha qq um pode ver... o mysar tem uma desvantagem mas isso ae eu acho que tem como mudar eh o admin dele fica na pagina de visualizaçao
<nntp> isso ae eu nao gostei
<nntp> pq alguem pode apagar os logs se tiver acesso
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, poisé eu so conhecia o sarg acabei de ler aqui algumas coisas sobre o MySar e achei muitos elogios como os teus vou testar logo direto ele
<nntp> o sarg ja nao tem entao eu podia deixar liberado
<nntp> eu vou explorar ele legal
<nntp> produto bom pra mexer
<Murilo> ai galera
<Murilo> alguém sabe como por a barra de tarefas pra baixo ?
<Murilo> alguém sabe como por a barra de tarefas pra baixo ?
<nntp> agora ficou toper!
<nntp> com senha bunitim
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, agora sim viu.. com senha legal
<nntp> http://nntp.no-ip.org/sarg
<nntp> :  D
<nntp> http://nntp.no-ip.org/mysar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> o0
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, outra coisa que eu tenho que aprender isso de usar serviços tipo no-ip
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, como que ta esse tipo de serviço? confiável?
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, eu uso gvt neh entao ajuda muito pq a net eh muito estavel
<nntp> e nao tenho loqueio da porta 80
<nntp> agora pra mim ta funcionando direitinho eu usava dyndns mas agora eh pago
<nntp> o noip ta me surpreendendo... eu configuro ele no modem
<nntp> nem no servidor ele autentica eh direto no modem mesmo
<nntp> fora do meu firewall
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, sabe se tem alguma coisa parecida com hamachi pra linux???
<nntp> hoje acabou a luz aqui trocou de ip nem conferi se tava funcionando e ele ta up parece
<nntp> tem h amachi pra linux
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> 0o não sabia vou ja ver isso agora =D
<nntp> agora isso ae q eu nao confio aeuhuea
<nntp> uma coisa que eu acho que nunca vou usar eh o tal do hamachi
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, poisé ele é muito prático pra ligar duas redes via software, mas eu não faço ideia de como fica a segurança
<nntp> simplesmentne nao tem segurança ele cria um tunel que vara tudo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> mesma coisa de voce instalar um trojan na sua maquina
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> away vou ali terminar um site pra disciplina de programação pra internet da universidade
<nntp> ok
<Fisico> Rudolf calor hein
<rlocked> D:
<rlocked> lol
<nntp> Velocidade (TCP)
<nntp> Média
<nntp> Mediana
<nntp> Upload
<nntp> 3.61 Mbit/s
<nntp> 3.59 Mbit/s
<nntp> Download
<nntp> 35.3 Mbit/s
<nntp> 35.3 Mbit/s
 * nntp Set WarMode ON
<nntp> encomendei um raspbery pi
<nntp> vo meter um linux nele
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> What operating system (OS) does it use?
<nntp> We recommend Debian as our default distribution.
<xogum> boas
<xogum> uma pregunta pk qd se baixa ultima versao para gravar imagem para dvd nao da para installar ?
<megalinux> galerra me ajuydA
<megalinux> AJUDA
<megalinux> AJUDA
<nntp> mm
<megalinux> alguem pode me ajuda ?????????????????
<megalinux> ???????????????????????/
<megalinux> ?????????????????????????????????/
<nntp> qq eh megalinux assim c vai tomar eh um ban
<nntp> fala teu problema e se alguem souber como ajudar ajuda se nao nao ajuda nao
<megalinux> kkkkkkkkkkkk malz
<megalinux> quem bani aqui nesse trem ??? quem e adm/mod daqui ? o.O
<nntp>  Rudolf hoje eh dia hein ?
<megalinux> dia de que ? kkkkk
<megalinux> :OOOO kkk
<nntp>  Rudolf Order Line Items
<nntp> 1 	
<nntp> 83-14421 - 512MB Raspberry Pi Project Board Model B 	
<nntp> $35.00 	
<nntp> $35.00
<megalinux> an ?
<megalinux> affz nntp vamos direto ao assunto a loja ubuntu fornece algum aplicativo para criação de sites etc ?
<nntp> wordpress
<megalinux> pera ae nntp vou procurar
<megalinux> banco de dados mysql eu posso baixar pelo gerenciador de pacotes ou devo baixar como complemento do app ?
<nntp> pra funcionar o wordpress tem q ter banco de dados
<megalinux> o.O obrigado  nntp você é tipo um boot que fica aqui o dia todo pra tirar duvidas ?
<nntp>  megalinux isso mesmo tem hora que eu sou mal educado tmb com os folgados
<megalinux> você é um boot (robo) ? me disculpe é meio inacreditavel
<megalinux> <nntp> ?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<paladin> boa noite familia
<nntp> megalinux, ja viu robo chamar os outro de retardado ?
<megalinux> nntp o meu colega fez um que me chama de viad* então tudo é possivel nntp
<megalinux> paladin boa noite
<nntp> entao tem o cobrinha lah no canal python vai lah trolar com ele
<paladin> bane
<megalinux> affz nem sei mas do nosso assunto saiu totalmente das metas então eu fui no wordpress e nos complementos c,iquei em instalar complementos então ele vem com o pacote completo né ?
<megalinux> nntp ?
<paladin> kd os @
<megalinux> quem é os @ ?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> megalinux, tem muito tutorial de wordpress na internet vai ser muito mais facil voce aprender isso pesquisando no google do que alguem tentando de ensinar pelo irc
<megalinux> vlw mano vou pesquisar e que to de modem ai fica dificiu
<megalinux> *moderadores
<megalinux> #moderadores
<megalinux> #ubuntu-pt
<megalinux> kkkkkkkkk
<megalinux> o boot ficou off line
<paladin> megalinux vai trollar no orkut cara
<megalinux> eu não estou trolando
<megalinux> affz saindo aqui vou jogar mice xau galera dpois eu volto
<paladin> aeee
<paladin> xcfe ou lxfe ?
<nntp> lxde
<sistematico> Nossa...
<sistematico> g-zus
<sistematico> Tem uns figura que num dá pra acreditar.
<paladin> lxde melhor que xfce ?
<paulo> boa noite
<Rudolf> calorrrrrrrrrr
<Matheus_Carvalho> Boa noite a todos
<tonao35> Boa noite
<paladin> Rudolf, lxde ou xfce ?
<tonao35> O Nautilus não pôde criar as seguintes pastas necessárias: /root/Desktop, /root/.config/nautilus.
<tonao35> Antes de executar o Nautilus, por favor crie essas pastas ou configure as permissões de forma que o Nautilus possa criá-las.
<tonao35> alguem pode me ajudar  a resolver isso?
<Matheus_Carvalho> Rudolf:  == senior suport; /*huahuahuahuaua*/
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-09
<nntp> calor mesmo viu Rudolf
<nntp> kd o cara do nautilus
<nntp> ia falar pra ele da um purge
<olnei> boa noite a todos! Preciso "converter" algumas pessoas para o Ubuntu. Porém, como não têm uma internet de qualidade, preciso gerar a iso customizada...
<olnei> o remastersys que eu usava, agora está com um problema de nao conectar à rede, o UCK não funciona e o aptoncd não gera uma imagem que pode ser lida depois por ele mesmo...ou seja está difícil...alguém conhece outro aplicativo para isso?
<megalinux> #adm
<sistematico> paladinn: Use o OpenBox, mais leve, mais rápido, mais prático e infinitamente mais personalizável que o XFCE ou LXDE.
<megalinux> #kkkkkkkkk
<nntp> lxde
<nntp> sistematico, qq c me fala do mysar ?
<sistematico> Não tenho idéia do que seja isso.
<nntp> mysql squid report
<sistematico> Ah!
<sistematico> Num conheço não.
<nntp> melhor q o sarg mano
<sistematico> Eu num mexo muito com o Squid.
<megalinux> nntp me fala a lista de programas para criar site em php
<nntp> nada tu eh xarope megalinux
<sistematico> notepad, gedit, geany, leafpad, mousepad, bloco de notas...
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> nntp: Conhece mais algum?
<nntp> ateh o nano faz
<sistematico> Adiciona aí pô!, Pra ajudar o cara mano!
<sistematico> nano, vim, kate. kwrite..
<nntp> nano vi elvis emacs
<sistematico> hmmm, deixe-me ver, esqueci algum?
<sistematico> Isso, o lixo do emacs que o xispirito adora, hmmm, que mais?
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> megalinux: Com o Office, OpenOffice e LibreOffice tambem dá.
<megalinux> kk ajuda eu
<sistematico> Sim, acabei de ajudar, leia acima ^
<OliveiraBorges> Cole galera
<sistematico> Colar o que?
<sistematico> Dá aí que eu colo!
<megalinux> sistematico: estes eu já tenho más procuro tipo para colocar e formar exemplo o vertrigo (criador do windows)
<sistematico> Ver Trigo? Supermercado?
<sistematico> Lavoura?
<nntp> noob eh boob
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> No campo tem trigo! Se quiser ver é só ir lá!
<sistematico> Soja, feijão..
<MrBoss> boa noite
<sistematico> Não só trigo.
<sistematico> MrBoss: Boa noite.
<nntp> boa
<sistematico> BTW, vou jogar, um abraço pra vocês.
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> ou c me add lah ?
<nntp> sistematico,
<megalinux> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<megalinux> aos noob kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> nntp: http://steamcommunity.com/id/bala_perdida
<nntp> eu ja te add lah doente
<sistematico> nntp: Acho que é esse meu perfil.
<nntp> depois saca lah
<nntp> lkkk
<sistematico> Esse mesmo.
<nntp> watergun ou azarado
<megalinux> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk os cara e muito noob
<sistematico> Pow, azarado tava hoje ou ontem jogando no TD!
<nntp> nao
<sistematico> nntp: Era você!?
<nntp> eu sou o azarado
<nntp> cara copiou meu nick entao
<nntp> fdp
<sistematico> Ah...
<nntp> pirei
<sistematico> Entendi.
<nntp> meu steam eh azaradobr
<nntp> cara lixo
<nntp> eu tava on no steam ontem mas nao joguei nao
<megalinux> saindo aqui kkkkkkkkk
<nntp> saiu meu steam pra linux
<nntp> tiagoscd,
<nntp> to com 2 steam beta agora aeuhea
<nntp> ja meti o tf2beta aqui
<nntp> vai lah sistematico
<sistematico> Se o megalinux voltar alguem dá um sonífero pra ele gente.
<sistematico> Cara xaropasso.
<sistematico> nntp: Vou jogar, valeu.
<nntp> vlw
<sknix> nntp: aew.. consegui configurar nginx.
<sknix> nem era o nginx, é que o moodle usa uma configuração de http, que o servidor nginx não suporta.. mudei a configuração e funcionou tudo.......
<MrBoss> alguem mexe com o powerpivot?
<nntp> sknix, legal
<nntp> sknix, ta usando o q ?
<sknix> nntp: ja volto
<sknix> nntp: to no telefone..
<sknix> kra, vou lançar o nginx para fazer cursos.. grupos. para a comunidade.. vou criar um curso de python.. meu.
<sknix> e lançar para o grupo LPI para criar os cursos lah.
<nntp> sknix, ta animado haha
<sknix> ta limpo lah.. www.agenciapixel2.com.br
<nntp> sknix, e tu ta usando o q de server ?
<nntp> sknix, tu falou que nao funfa o ngnix
<sknix> eu to no nginx..
<sknix> achei uma configuraçao no moodle, navengando nele, sem css, javascript e imagens habilitados, rsrsr que mudei e funfou no nginx
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> bacana ainda bem que foi tranquilo entao
<sknix> slasharguments
<sknix> isso que o nginx não suporta
<sknix> eu desmarquei nas configurações avançadas no moodle, e tudo funcionou.
<sknix> vou trabalhar um layout legal e lançar para a galera usar ele para estudar
<sknix> no apache eu não uso, a diferença é muito grande, sites no apache acrocam o servidor... no nginx não.
<nntp> eh a conf que te passei falava disso ae
<nntp> ngnix realmente pra aplicaçoes e muitos acessos vale a pena eu nao uso pq to usando httpd soh pra servir meus relatorios coisa simples
<sknix> eh.. no final deu certo.. quero criar o curso de python a princípio,. e quem tiver interesse em criar cursos lah, aih vou disponibilizar.. pode criar página tbm, blog wiki.. vou colocar criação de mind mapping.
<sknix> autenticação via oauth.. com facebook, google, messenger...
<sknix> vai ficar legal.
<nntp> legal eu ja meti nos fav aqui
<sknix> blz
<nntp> boa sorte com o projeto!
<sknix> obrigado..
<picolo> Boa noite.
<rootpt> alguem sabe como posso tirar esta pass http://rootpt.no-ip.org/foto.JPG
<nntp> haha
<nntp> rootpt, ae c nao tem a senha nao ?
<nntp> isso ae eh um hd criptografado
<rootpt> pois
<rootpt> mas n queria essa senha
<rootpt> n eh meu
<rootpt> eh problema de um amigo meu q n usa irc
<rootpt> so' perguntei a ver se alguem sabia
<rootpt> mas parece q n ha outro jeito sem reinstalar
<nntp> tem nao
<nntp> pode ateh ter mas ae tu vai ficar 1mes pra quebrar o code e se der sorte
<rootpt> pois heh
<d70> d2d2
<nntp-zZzzZzzz> bom dia pessoal
<nntp-zZzzZzzz> bom dia meus bots queridos
<nntp-zZzzZzzz> Ursinha, bom dia de calor! :)
<nntp> d2 mas mantenha o respeito!
<nntp> esse sarg eh problematico
<rsser> cara, estou perto de um tablet
<rsser> a vontade de instalar o ubuntu nele é grande
<rsser> não curto o android
<Guest68219> Bom dia. Como se registra o nick?
<nntp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jA1OEYmaIw&feature=em-subs_digest-vrecs
<NarfligiX> mude o seu nick pra algum não registrado e digite: /nickserv register <sua senha> <seu email>
<NarfligiX> depois abra seu email e siga as instruções, Guest68219
<paladinn> nntp
<paladinn> lxce ou xdce ?
<paladinn> quero saber
<nntp> eu uso lxde
<nntp> em um computador aqui com 512 de ram
<nntp> e ta chegando um raspbery pi pra mim de 512 de ram
<nntp> amr
<nntp> eu vo por ele tmb creio eu com debian too
<nntp> ja usei xfce
<nntp> ele eh mais bonitinho
<nntp> mas eh mais pesado
<nntp> se tua maquina tem 1gb de ram usa ela
<nntp> agora com 512 eu acho que lxde eh masi apropriado
<nntp> ele ta sendo pradrao pro debian amr tmb
<Thiago_MS> Thiago.S
<paladinn> nntp tipo da pra customizar bem ?
<paladinn> pra usar como workstation
<Thiago-S> Na tentativa de registrar meu nick, o email  (gmail.com) é tido comoo não válido.
<nntp> Thiago-S, eu registrei com gmail
<nntp> paladinn, ae eu nao sei cara como vc quer isso ae de personalizar procura ae no youtube q vai ter algo
<paladinn> hum
<paladinn> ae
<paladinn> nntp xfce dual monitor
<nntp> bah
<paladinn> =P
<kernel> ae
<Debora> Olá como faço pra instalar o ubuntu em uma VM
<kernel> baixar a imagem primeiro
<kernel> instalar o Oracle VirtualBox
<kernel> que é o virtualizador de sistemas
<Debora> eu já tenho o Virtual Box
<Debora> Fiz o download da iso mais dá erro
<kernel> erro durante o download?
<Debora> não na instalação do ubuntu no virtualBox diz que o software não foi encontrado
<Debora> Nunca trabalhei com linux, mais agora preciso aprender, pois meu chefe está exigindo então tenho até amanhã pra saber ao menos o basico... Por isso preciso instalar... Me passaram esse link com essa iso http://ubuntu-release.locaweb.com.br/10.04.4/ubuntu-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso faço o procedimento mais ao final da instalação dá o erro na instalação do software...
<kernel> saber até amanha é quase impossivel
<kernel> mais quando a pessoa quer ela aprende
<kernel> Debora, como voce está fazendo para instalar o ubuntu na VM?
<Debora> ;então eu abro a vm e clico em novo aí ele pede, aí coloco o nome o tipo linux e a versão ubuntu 64 bits
<Debora> após isso eu seleciono a iso pra iniciar o procedimento de instalação
<kernel> humm
<kernel> botou a iso no
<kernel> armezenamento?
<kernel> la no CD
<kernel> Rudolf, fala ae garoto
<Rudolf> kernel: hau!
<Debora> no cd não
<nntp-off> ele ta falando cd virtual neh
<nntp-off> no caso eh montar a iso como um cd virutal
<nntp-off> viu Debora
<kernel> isso mesmo
<nntp-off> kernel, Rudolf salve!
<Debora> e como faço isso por favor
<kernel> tem que apertar no + do CD Debora e colocar a ISO de instalação do ubuntu
<kernel> vai em Configuraçoes , Armazenamento
<nntp-off> eh soh selecionar lah
<kernel> e clica no + do 1 CD
<kernel> e seleciona a iso do ubuntu
<kernel> da o OK e botar pra iniciar
<nntp-off> sexy d+ mulher usando linux
<nntp-off> neh Ursinha-afk  ?
<kernel> nntp-off, iHAeUIehuieuhUIehiHeiHIHUeAUIE
<Debora> Ah sim estou fazendo isso
<kernel> Debora, qualquer coisa pode perguntar
<Debora>  a instação incia normal após clicar no cd
<kernel> Debora, para aprender eu te indico a apostila do guia foca
<Debora> faço todos os passos mais no final ele diz que a instalação falhou
<kernel> Debora, quando voce clica no cd ele vai abrir uma janela para voce selecionar a imagem
<kernel> voce bota no diretorio que está a imagem do ubuntu que voce baixou
<kernel> depois só dar o ok.
<kernel> e botar pra iniciar
<kernel> é o botao do lado da Configuraçoes
<kernel> tem Novo , Configuraçoes, Iniciar
<kernel> na tela principal do VirtualBox
<kernel> Rudolf, sabe como eu ativo minha entrada de cartao SD? no ubuntu 12.04?
<Rudolf> kernel: não uso ubuntu
<kernel> eu sei disso
<kernel> kkkkkk
<kernel> voce usa gentoo
<kernel> :P
<kernel> eu só uso ubuntu no netbook da mulher
<Rudolf> kernel: no gentoo eu compilo o kernel com o devido suporte
<kernel> no meu é archlinux
<kernel> Rudolf, tou pensando em fazer outro curso
<kernel> o LPI-2
<Rudolf> kernel: então vc deveria saber procurar no google o nome do pacote que tem o modulo
<kernel> mais só quando fizer a outra prova de LPI-10
<kernel> 102
<Debora> Quanto de MB é exido pra instalação da imagem ubuntu na versão 10.04 e nas versões a partir da 12
<Rudolf> Debora: 5G no mínimo?
<Debora> será que é por isso que o meu dá erro estou instalando  e coloco só 1 GB
<paladinn> oi
<paladinn> 1GB de espaço não da nem pro cheiro
<Rudolf> Debora: chega a aparecer o início da instalação?
<Rudolf> Debora: se não, não
<Rudolf> Debora: se sim, PODE ser
<Debora> sim
<Debora> comecei de novo
<Rudolf> Debora: sim o que?
<Debora> coloquei 5GB
<Debora> sim inicia a instalçao com !GB
<Debora> com 1GB
<Debora> Mais tem várias etapas e quando chega na final da instalação á erro
<paladinn> por isso
<Rudolf> ah!
<Debora> estou iniciando novamente
<Rudolf> explicou-se
<Rudolf> Debora: boa sorte
<Rudolf> Debora: vc chegou a ler algum guia para ser informar ANTES de começar a instalar?
<paladinn> Rudolf acalme-se
<Debora> sim
<Rudolf> paladinn: to calmo
<Debora> estou inciando a instalação novamente aí ele pede o idioma e o teclado
<Debora> já fiz isso umas 20 vezes todos os procedimentos
<paladinn> debora é de quanto a sua HD ?
<nntp-off> Rudolf, <paladinn> debora é de quanto a sua HD ?
<paladinn> ué
<Rudolf> Debora: a dificuldade em utilizar linux é inversamente proporcional a sua facilidade em entender textos
<paladinn> sem ofender Rudolf
<Rudolf> nntp-off: já disse que to calmo
<Rudolf> nntp-off: heuheehuehue
<Rudolf> paladinn: quem ofendeu?
<Debora> oi meu hd é de 500
<Debora> e memoria de 4GB
<paladinn> entao
<paladinn> começa do zero a instalação, poem pra ocupar todo o espaço em disco
<Debora> ok
<kernel> Debora, iai querida deu certo ?
<paladinn> é simples e facil
<paladinn> não tem o que errar
<Debora> sim ele até faz todo o procedimento de instalação mais ao final ele diz que deu erro na instalação do software
<Debora> será que é a versão que estou usando pra instalar ela é a 10.04
<nntp-off> pode ser
<nntp-off> iso bugada
<nntp-off> vc falou que a iso eh de 64
<nntp-off> recomendo baixar uma de 32bits
<Debora> sim de 64bits
<nntp-off> baixa uma de 32bits mais compativel
<Debora> mais minha máquina é de 64
<nntp-off> pega uma versao atual do linux
<nntp-off> eu sei mas a vm nao
<nntp-off> a vm cria uma maquina virtual que pode nem sempre ser compativel com ver 64
<Debora> ah sim valeu vou baixar agora
<nntp-off> em maquina virutal tudo que tu puder pra deixar mais compativel possivel eh melhor
<Debora> beleza
<Debora> vou tentar com 32bits
<nntp-off> vai dar certo
<paladinn> vc q gravou o cd do ubuntu debora ?
<paladinn> é cd ou dvd
<nntp-off> paladinn, eh iso
<Debora> não é cd é iso
<Debora> um amigo passou o link do download pra mim
<Debora> mais é a iso versão 10.04
<paladinn> por que não baixa a ultima ?
<nntp-off> 12.04 recomendo
<nntp-off> mais estavel
<Debora> pois é vou entrar no site pra baixar
<nntp-off> www.ubuntu.com
<nntp-off> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Debora> qual é a diferança de ubuntu pra desktop e ubuntu pra servidor
<paladinn> o seu é desktop
<nntp-off> desktop ele ja inicia com X
<paladinn> servidor é uma maquina mais potente que não é pra usuário comum
<nntp-off> Servidor ele nao inicia com X
<nntp-off> baiscamente isso
<nntp-off> nao tem nada de mais potente nao paladinn
<nntp-off> eh o mesmo linux
<nntp-off> mesma coisa
<paladinn> mas usuario comum nao usa versao servidor ne
<nntp-off> define usuario comum ?
<nntp-off> vc ?
<nntp-off> kkk
<nntp-off> Rudolf,
<nntp-off> eu que vo da quit hoje
<nntp-off> kkk
<nntp-off> Debora, voce vai usar pra que o ubuntu na vm ?
<Debora> então preciso saber tudo sobre linux pro meu serviço, pois vou começar a trabalhar com ele a partir de amanhã e meu chefe me deu essa tarefa pro fim se semana kkkkkkkkk então preciso instalar pra poder usar...
<paladinn> kkkk
<Rudolf> Debora: guiafoca.org
<kernel> justamente
<kernel> eu idiquei pra ela o guiafoca mesmo
<nntp-off> Debora, vai trabalhar de que ?
<nntp-off> Secretaria ou no CpD ?
<nntp-off> Recursos Humanos
<nntp-off> Administraçao ? Financeiro ?
<paladinn> uahuauah
<paladinn> seu chefe é radical ou mão de vaca vai tirar os windows kk
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> se nao tiver usando o piratex
<kernel> lol
<nntp-off> chefe dela eh inteligente isso sim
<nntp-off> pois eh
<nntp-off> certeza que tah neh
<nntp-off> pra mudar pra linux ta usando piratex
<Rudolf> bah!
<nntp-off> bah o q?
<Rudolf> nntp-off: bah tchê
<nntp-off> kkk
<nntp-off> Rudolf, sou do goias mano
<nntp-off> kkk
<paladinn> caramba
<paladinn> no meu trampo a rede é porca
<paladinn> tudo liberado
<paladinn> kkkkk
<paladinn> e quem trampa se fode
<paladinn> as mina fica em youtube, radio
<Rudolf> só fodendo o link da rede
<Rudolf> paladinn: quantos usuários?
<paladinn> sim
<nntp-off> Rudolf, e o virus
<nntp-off> Rudolf, serah que tem trojan ?
<paladinn> 10 ~50
<paladinn> maximo 100
<paladinn> nao sei direito... conheço o sysadmin la ...
<Rudolf> paladinn: e tem sysadmin?
<Rudolf> paladinn: meo deos
<paladinn> é
<paladinn> triste
<paladinn> não gosto de rede
<Rudolf> paladinn: gosta do que?
<nntp-off> kkk
<paladinn> POAKSpOAs
<paladinn> xset b off
<rafaelsnk> opa
<rafaelsnk> boa tarde pessoal
<Rudolf> tarrrrde
<lam> holla
<insano> lam: hola
<aletux> oi
<lam> sou novo no linux, gostaria de orientação de como posso dar o primeiro passo para entender desse sistema
<insano> lam: guia foca linux
<lam> estou para começar minha facul na area de sistema
<insano> lam: a internet tem muita documentação
<Rudolf> lam: guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> lam: é um ótimo lugar para começar
<lam> valeu muito, pela dica
<lam> espero logo poder compartilhar conhecimento com voces
<aletux> lam visite http://www.activeinfo.com.br/curso_linux/introducao.html
<Rudolf> lam: várias fontes são interessantes
<Rudolf> lam: mas foque-se em 1, depois em outra
<lam> ok
<lam> abraço! veleu pela dica.
<rafaelsnk> pessoal
<rafaelsnk> quero fazer uma pergunta para vocês .......
<rafaelsnk> alguém aqui usa anti vírus? no linux?
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: não
<rafaelsnk> só uma pesquisa mesmo .. hoje tem vários assunto relacionado.
<nntp-off> qq esse cara ta falando ae Rudolf  ?
<nntp-off> rafaelsnk, qual o problema do antivirus ?
<rafaelsnk> nntp-off, nada!  hoje tem várias empresas de segurança desenvolvendo software para linux, avast, avg e etc.....
<nntp-off> clamav
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: eles rodam em linux, mas não são necessariamente para linux
<nntp-off> isso
<nntp-off> o antivirus pra linux chama clamav
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: o problema que é encontrado, principalmente em ambientes que se usam samba é a integração windows com linux
<Rudolf> nntp-off: clamav é mais usado para servidor de e-mail
<nntp-off> sim
<Rudolf> nntp-off: os outros idem
<nntp-off> eu nem uso isso nao
<nntp-off> clamd
<Rudolf> nntp-off: mas também serverm para ambientes compartilhados
<rafaelsnk> fora isso .. para usuário doméstico .. o anti vírus é recomendando?
<nntp-off> ja rodei ele junto cmo spamassassin e postfix
<nntp-off> nao
<nntp-off> so se voce usa windows e quer limpar o windwos
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: uma utilidade seria por exemplo
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: tu usa um pendrive na faculdade
<nntp-off> isso
<rafaelsnk> isso
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: e quer proteger seu desktop windows, passa no linux (com o antivirus) e depois usa no seu windows
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: mas é bem raro vc precisar de um anti-virus para o sistema do linux
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: mas é bom ter chkrootkit e rkhunter
<nntp-off> eu ja vi virus linux
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: apesar de produzirem falso-positivos
<Rudolf> nntp-off: eu disse ser raro, não disse ser inexistente
<nntp-off> sim
<nntp-off> os japa
<nntp-off> esses japa sao foda Rudolf
<Rudolf> nntp-off: alias, ele se multiplicava usando a permissão do usuário?
<rafaelsnk> blz ... vlw
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: leia sobre rootkits
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: é importante
<Rudolf> nntp-off: hein!?
<nntp-off> Rudolf, nem lembro
<nntp-off> tem tmepo isso
<nntp-off> sei que era o inferno
<nntp-off> foi no server do pessoal da infoview isso ae
<nntp-off> meu brod japa fico quase loco com esse virus
<nntp-off> kkk
<nntp-off> noites sem dormir eu lembro dele lah olhando pro comp pra ver se achava o zangao que tava detonando o sv dele
<nntp-off> coisa de japones
<Rudolf> nntp-off: virus ou rootkit
<Rudolf> ?
<Rudolf> essa é minha duvida
<nntp-off> eu acho que era um rootkit
<nntp-off> sei que o negocio era bem feito cara eu lembro que foi foda pra tirar isso de lah
<nntp-off> lado negro da força!
<Rudolf> tirar?
<Rudolf> reinstalar
<nntp-off> ele tinha que sabe de onde veio neh rudolf
<nntp-off> nao podia simplesmente reinstalar assim nao
<nntp-off> cara mexe com muitos servers
<Rudolf> ah tá
<Rudolf> o trabalho era de auditoria
<Rudolf> não para tirar
<nntp-off> acabou que virou auditoria kkkk
<nntp-off> Rudolf, mas nao vendo nenhuma anomalia clara no server eu acho que nem teste de rootkit eu devo fazer nao...
<Rudolf> nntp-off: http://aide.sourceforge.net/
<Rudolf> nntp-off: http://www.sleuthkit.org/autopsy/
<nntp-off> esse 1o ae nao eh 100% confiavel
<nntp-off> duro eh isso
<nntp-off> tu tem que ter uma instalaçao muito limpa e correta pra isso ae funcionar direito
<nntp-off> Rudolf, concorda ?
<nntp-off> olha o nome do ara Pablo Virolainen  kkk
<nntp-off> virolainen
<ftruzzi> Alguem sabe configurar microfone? Liguei a saida da net tv (RC -> P2) na entrada do microfone, no windows funciona, aqui no linux não sai audio
<nntp-off> find -P que ignora caixa alta e baixa ?
<paladinn> nntp-off, http://ubuntued.info/ambientes-de-trabalho-dos-leitores-79
<Fisico> Rudolf mas q chuva hein ?
<Rudolf> Fisico: amem
<Rudolf> Fisico: se refrescar um cadinho
<Fisico> cara, foi feia msm
<Rudolf> Fisico: foi, aqui só chuviscou
<nntp-off> ae
<Fisico> oloco Rudolf, aqui no condominio até derrubou a porta da entrada da sacada
<Fisico> de um ap
<nntp-off> aqui nem chove
<nntp-off> Rudolf, como q liga o gmail pr amandar email smtp ? funciona ainda isso ? pra ligar no cms ?
<Rudolf> nntp-off: cuma?
<nntp-off> ah to tentando por o gmail pra mandar email pelo cms
<nntp-off> mas na oquer mandar nao
<nntp-off> vo ter que fazer uma conta smtp ali
<nntp-off> Rudolf, deu certo com o gmail
<nntp-off> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVpbFMhOAwE&feature=em-subs_digest-vrecs
<rafaelsnk> de volta
<nnkkmcl> ?
<rafaelsnk> fui boa noite a todos
<Raff>  Welcome to the Steam for Linux limited beta!
<nntp> atenho 2
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-02
<xGrind> KurtKraut, sua opinião . compensa usar s.o. 64bits ? :D
<Fulano> se vc tiver mais de 4 GB de RAM e um processador rápido compensa sim usar SO de 64 bits
<matheus_carvalho> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<matheus_carvalho> astroo-: buenas
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kernel> alguem sabe ai como por o xchat no tray
<kernel> para ficar escondido
<kernel> da barra de tarefas..
* hggdh changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: "|| Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta -- tenha paciencia || Ubuntu 13.10 liberado, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS sugerido para uso -- http://www.ubuntu-br.org || regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil -- TODOS somos voluntários ||"
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<pairossi> boa tarde!!!
<pairossi> alguem poderia me ajudar com a instalação de driver da nvidia (308) no ubuntu 13.04?
<pairossi> tenho vários tutoriais, mas nao encontro como encerrar o X e o OpenGL...
<pairossi> pessoal, pesso desconsiderarem as duvidas... parece que estou conseguindo...
<pairossi> sorry.. "peço"
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<pairossi> Consegui... instalação de drives da nvidia 304 concluida. Tutorial utilizado: http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2012/10/instale-nvidia-30460-no-ubuntu.html
<Al3xG0> alguem as sabe pq o ubuntu não funciona no virtualbox...?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hggdh> Al3xG0: funciona sim...
<Al3xG0> com 1 processador
<Al3xG0> ela nao funfa
<Al3xG0> da erro
<Al3xG0> será pq a versão esta mto pesada
<hggdh> Al3xG0: uma sentença por linha por favor
<hggdh> Al3xG0: não sei. Minhas máquinas são razoavelmente modernas, com mulpiplas CPUS. Mas não creio que seja este o problema, pelo menos não diretamente
<hggdh> Al3xG0: mas ainda não nos disseste qual erro ocorre
<Al3xG0> vou reinstallar ele aqui
<Barrufha> ola
<Barrufha> tenho uma duvida sou iniciante em linux alguem pode me ajudar?
<Barrufha> ???
<astroo-> Barrufha  ola
<Barrufha> opa
<astroo-> poe a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Barrufha> astroo eu não quero mais usar s.o. windows e mac... queria usar linux... te pergunto... directx11 e jogos online??? vou me prejudicar muito?
<astroo-> nao sei
<Al3xG0> Barrufha e steam☺
<Al3xG0> Barrufha e steam?
<Al3xG0> se sim a steam ja ta com um suporte enorme pra linux
<Barrufha> tava vendo aki o steamos mais naum achei pre download
<Barrufha> eles estao fabricando ainda o steam OS eu acho...
<Barrufha> uso muito pra gravação de aúdio tb... ligo o notebook em uma mesa de som e gravo alguns cds com o reaper... sera que vai rodar legal??
<Barrufha> acho que a melhor forma de testar o linux é "testando o linux mesmo" vou instalar e tentar jogar e usar por um tempo... acho que assim vou ter uma resposta concreta...
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-03
<FranciscoFavaro> Boa noite, Galera !!
<astroo-> ola
<friday_> pessoal sinto falta de um recurso que possibilite extrair as marcações realizadas em um pdf com o okular
<friday_> encontro apenas o arquivo .xml com as coordenadas da marcação realizada
<friday_> bom seria extrair apenas o texto marcado como é feito no kindle
<friday_> Com certeza seria uma grande ajuda para um doutorando que precisa ler tantos pdfs e marcá-los
<Raff> eu to com uma maquina virtual aqui no vmware rodando ubuntu 12.04, e to rodando um servidor web, network na vm ta bridged, ip 10.0.0.106, ja liberei a porta 80 do roteador pra servidor virtual no 10.0.0.106, mas nao ta funcionando
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Junior> Alguèm pode me ajudar com um erro que me apareceu aqui?
<Junior> Alguem On?
<Junior> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<tropper> boa tarde mirqui
<mirqui> blza , como vai :)?
<Ozzy_> Alguem saberia me dizer como posso instalar o ubuntu 13.10 no VM VIrtualbox? pq qnd eu instalo ele da um erro durante o login e deliga a maquina virtual
<Ikkiko> oi, tudo bem?
<Ikkiko> preciso de uma ajudinha com java, eu tava usando a versão 7, desinstalei e instalei a versão 8, mas meus programas continuam tentando abrir o 7 :/
<Ikkiko> aparece isso "java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin/java"
<Ikkiko> aff desculpa já descobri o erro, tinha que escolher a versão do java no executável e não nas configurações do ubuntu
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<psacoutinho> galera boa noite...estou precisando criar um boot do windows 7...tem o programa winusb...só que não consigo instalar ele no ubuntu 13.10
<psacoutinho> fala que o repositorio não estar disponivel
<xGrind> psacoutinho, eae
<xGrind> vc quer gravar uma .iso do win7 no pendrive?
<psacoutinho> xGrind, isso
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<psacoutinho> xGrind, só que não estou conseguindo instalar o winusb
<nuno_nunes> como quer instalar o winusb no linux :S
<nuno_nunes> tens o wine instalado?
<xGrind> psacoutinho, eu usei um programa pra windows mesmo. ele criou a instalação no pendrive pra mim, se quiser, te passo ele
<xGrind> no linux, acho que só por dd
<nuno_nunes> pode tentar pelo wine
<nuno_nunes> :D
<psacoutinho> xGrind, mais o wine consegue visualizar a unidade d usb
<nuno_nunes> eu vou tentar aqui no meu manjaro
<nuno_nunes> tenta isto : SUSE Studio Imagewriter
<nuno_nunes> psacoutinho, viste o que eu disse
<nuno_nunes> ve isto: http://www.lffl.org/2012/02/suse-studio-image-writer-su-ubuntu.html
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, a tua net e das quedas lol
<mirqui> pque p ahaha pior que sim
<mirqui> pior que diz que é conflito de ip
<mirqui> mas todos os ips estão certos
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-04
<Cleitonknoot> opa
<Cleitonknoot> alguem ai
<xGrind> Cleitonknoot, eae
<Cleitonknoot> poderia me dizer qual modo mais facil para ta instalando ubuntu no meu pc
<Cleitonknoot> pelo pendive ou cd
<xGrind> Cleitonknoot, os dois são faceis. pendrive é bom, pq vc economiza dinheiro com cd e ajuda a preservar o meio ambiente :D
<xGrind> a instalação é a mesma
<Cleitonknoot> pq se eu ficar mais 1 dia com este Win vou botar fogo no pc
<xGrind> Cleitonknoot, eu uso windows só de vez em qndo. qndo precisa criar algo no delphi, ou assistir algum canal no megacubo. o resto faço tudo pelo linux
<xGrind> vc pode deixar dual boot. ubuntu e windows no msm pc
<Cleitonknoot> so que pelo pendrive ta dando uns problemas no  GRUB:
<Cleitonknoot> rapaz me fala de windows nao eu boto fogo neste pc agora
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> Cleitonknoot, qual versao do ubuntu? oq usou pra passar a distro pro pendrive?
<Cleitonknoot> to aki pensando
<Cleitonknoot> kali linux ou ubuntu
<xGrind> Cleitonknoot, vc disse q está dando problemas no grub. mas qual distro esta dando problemas?
<Cleitonknoot> a versao mais nova
<xGrind> eu não usaria versões novas do ubuntu. sempre atualizei de 6 em 6 meses, mas hj recomendo usar só LTS, como  a 12.04
<Cleitonknoot> passa um link ai para mim entao
<Cleitonknoot> pq o 13.10 nao ta baixando via torrent
<xGrind> www.ubuntu.com
<tapiraiauara> olá. qual problema tem sido notificado no 13.10
<xGrind> bugs de versões novas
<xGrind> a 12.04 tb era toda bugada, com apport aparecendo toda hora, mas ja esta' mais de boa
<Cleitonknoot> tem que lançar e um ubuntu par android
<Cleitonknoot> quando lançar uma para um modelo siimilar vou compra e fazer uma parada que vai rodar no android
<Cleitonknoot> igual fiz no Back track 5
<program3r> Boa noite a todos
<xGrind> program3r, boa
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> na to conseguindo conecntar no meu mysql externamente de um determinado host
<OliveiraBorges> pq de outros host eu consigo
<OliveiraBorges> e desse em especifico eu nao consigo
<OliveiraBorges> Warning: mysqli::mysqli() [mysqli.mysqli]: (HY000/2003): Can't connect to MySQL server on '168.' (110) in /home/lacraia3.php on line 8
<OliveiraBorges> N�o foi poss�vel conectar-se ao banco de dados: Can't connect to MySQL server on '168. (110)
<optimusprimem> OliveiraBorges: não trabalho com Mysql, mais com Postgre, nele temos que setar conexões externa para liberar
<optimusprimem> se tiver um painel exemplo cPanel ele tem uma opção para alterar se não vai ter que entrar na configuração do banco manualmente mesmo
<program3r> tmb ja vi isso, no mysql precisa liberar o host em algum arquivo de conf..
<program3r> so nao sei se é esse o problema..
<program3r> *ou via comando, nao lembro exatamente
<OliveiraBorges> program3r, mas eu nao liberei o outro
<OliveiraBorges> mas eu vou tentar liberando.
<OliveiraBorges> sabe em qual arquivo ?
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ai no chat
<Angelo_> ajuda su novo no ubutum
<Angelo_> tentei insalr thunderbird e-mail e nada..não roda..,,tentei configurar  evolution e nõ acho a pastas de configurações de contas...tudo dificil e escondido aqui no liunus
<Angelo_> tentei atulalizar o ubutu e não da pau,,,
<Angelo_> e pelo jeito aqui ninguem vai me ajudar..rsrsrs
<Angelo_> fala cesar
<Angelo_> ajuda su novo no ubutum [08:25] <Angelo_> tentei insalr thunderbird e-mail e nada..não roda..,,tentei configurar  evolution e nõ acho a pastas de configurações de contas...tudo dificil e escondido aqui no liunus [08:26] <Angelo_> tentei atulalizar o ubutu e não da pau,,, [08:26] <Angelo_> e pelo jeito aqui ninguem vai me ajudar..rsrsrs
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Welves> Alguem aqui poderia me ajudar
<Welves> estou tendo problema em imprimir
<Welves> a impressora instala mais não imprime de forma alguma
<Welves> qualquer impressora
<Welves> são impressoras que nunca foram para assistência técnica
<sagat> boa tarde ,
<sagat> alguem ai entende de ubuntu-one
<sagat> a nuvem
<sagat> eu sincronizei minha pasta
<sagat> coloquei meus arquios
<sagat> agora quero saber se eu precisar ter acesso a esses arquivos de algum lugar que não seja meu notebook como tenho que fazer
<sagat> alguem poderia me ajudar
<hggdh> Angelo_: thunderbird vem instalado por default.Qual tua versão de Ubuntu?
<Jobarte_Skuld> bom dia
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<FerOprime> Boa tarde, eu sou iniciante
<FerOprime> e gostaria de saber um link para eu baixar o ubuntu
<elisboa> www.ubuntu-br.org, FerOprime
<FerOprime> um amigo meu disse q neste link estava com bug
<Jobarte_Skuld> FerOprime, http://bit.ly/1izrOH9
<elisboa> FerOprime: você testou?
<FerOprime> ele disse para eu nem testar porque estava com bug, então eu não testei
<elisboa> tsc
<FerOprime> estou baixando, obrigado elisboa
<wagner> preciso de informações sobre estalação segura no ambiente windows 8.1 de um ultrabook lenovo
<Jobarte_Skuld> sério mesmo que eu li isso?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<wagner> intalei o ubuntu e deu erro arquivo wubildr.mbr
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-05
<cygnuz> Boa noite
<cygnuz> Preciso de uma ajuda...
<cygnuz> como vejo a lista de meus dispositivos, e se eles estao realmente instalados ?? tipo o gerencidador de dispositivos do m$
<optimusprimem> cygnuz: lspci?
<cygnuz> cool
<cygnuz> valeu
<astroo-> ola
<claudionorflores> podes me ajudar
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<claudionorflores> não consigo entrar no grome depois que atualizei
<hggdh> claudionorflores: (1) qual tua versão de Ubuntu; (2) como atualizaste? (3) qual erro ocorre?
<claudionorflores> apareceu lá en cima  uma bolinha vermelha com um tracinho
<claudionorflores> 13.10
<hggdh> falta, agora, a resposta para a pergunta (2)
<claudionorflores> escrito, um problema ocorreu ao verificar atualizações
<hggdh> sabes abrir um terminal?
<claudionorflores> sim
<claudionorflores> ja esta aberto
<hggdh> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hggdh> terás que entrar com tua senha
<hggdh> copie *TODA* a saída em um pastebin, e forneça-nos o link
<claudionorflores> s
<claudionorflores> esta baixando
<claudionorflores> porque a bolinha vermelha, indicando erro
<hggdh> não sei. Na verdade, não sei o que seria esta bolinha vermelha...
<hggdh> mas os comandos qu te passei provavelmente indicarão o erro de uma forma mais, ah, verbosa
<claudionorflores> primeira vez também que vejo
<claudionorflores> vc é de onde
<hggdh> US
<hggdh> longa historia. Filho de portugues, nascido no Brasil, americano
<claudionorflores> bela mistura
<hggdh> pois... E casei-me com uma alemã. Perfeito.
<claudionorflores> bem globalizado
<hggdh> mais cosmopolita seria difícil :-)
<claudionorflores> kkkkk
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<jalask> bom dia linuxman
<jalask> alguem poderia tirar uma duvida sobre GNS3??
<jalask> instalei o GNS3, mas não estou conseguindo inserir equipamento, informa que não tem imagem, onde e como instalo essa imagem?
<buribu> eh verdade que microsoft comprou parte da canonical? O.o
<slydor> boas
<francisco_> Boa tarde. Alguém particioando da Conferência Brasil-Canadá, na Capital Paraibana ?
<elisboa> Não estou particionando nada no momento.
<c0n3x40l1vr3> boa tarde! estou cm ubuntu 12.04 num pendriver mas era do meu laptop,e agora uso ele num desktop..
<c0n3x40l1vr3> masquando vou instalar o vlc aprece essa msg Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<c0n3x40l1vr3>  vlc : Depende: libva-x11-1 (> 1.0.15~) mas não é instalável
<c0n3x40l1vr3>        Depende: libxcb-composite0 mas não é instalável
<c0n3x40l1vr3>        Depende: libxcb-randr0 (>= 1.1) mas não é instalável
<c0n3x40l1vr3>        Depende: libxcb-xv0 (>= 1.2) mas não é instalável
<c0n3x40l1vr3> como rresouvo isso?
<hggdh> c0n3x40l1vr3: 'sudo apt-get update' para iniciar -- provavelmente as informações locais dos pacotes estão desatualizadas
<c0n3x40l1vr3> naum ja tentei até apt-get build-dep enaum deu tmb
<c0n3x40l1vr3> agora estou a tentar isto aqui http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,97088.msg533597.html#msg533597
<hggdh> c0n3x40l1vr3: já executaste o apt-get update?
<c0n3x40l1vr3> sim e ele verifika certinho mas na hora de instalar o vlc ou chkrootkit aparece oque ja citei
<c0n3x40l1vr3> assima
<hggdh> c0n3x40l1vr3: de onve veio este vlc que estás a tentar instalar?
<c0n3x40l1vr3> bom eu só execultei apt-get install vlc
<hggdh> c0n3x40l1vr3: OK. execute *outro* 'sudo apt-get update', e coloque a saída em um pastebin
<hggdh> soa-me como o sources.list está misturado/corrompido/incompleto
<c0n3x40l1vr3> hggdh:agora eu já execultei sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list e adicionei esses repo citado neste site http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,97088.msg533597.html#msg533597
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Pjr> ;aa algum pythonista ae?
<optimusprimem> Pjr: ?
<Pjr> optimusprimem diga
<optimusprimem> 21:50 < Pjr> ;aa algum pythonista ae?
<Pjr> Legal, está trabalhando em que?
<optimusprimem> Pjr: #ubuntu-br-offtopic
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-06
<Al3xG0> BIOS[American Megatrends Inc. _ASUS_ - 1072009] PROCESSOR[Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (18%)] RAM[9.48GB/12.0GB]
<Al3xG0> HDD[SAMSUNG HD502HJ 465GB * ST3500312CS 465GB * Samsung M2 Portable USB Device 465GB] CD/DVD[F: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS90]
<Al3xG0> OS[Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7600 0] VIDEO[AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series -1GB 1920x1080 60hz 32bits]
<Al3xG0> SOUND[AMD High Definition Audio Device * Realtek High Definition Audio] UPTIME[1hr 51mins 4secs]
<Al3xG0> MONITOR[(Tipos de monitor padrão) Monitor Genérico PnP] NETWORK[Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller] CONNECTION[DOWN: 120KB/s * UP: 39B/s]
<xGrind> q isso?
<Al3xG0> errado.
<Al3xG0> desculpem-me
<optimusprimem> lol
<xGrind> optimusprimem, ta com ubuntu ae?
<xGrind> 12.04
<optimusprimem> estou no centOS
<xGrind> hmm.queria saber se o kernel foi atualizado pro 3.11 direto no ubuntu. no xubuntu eu q instalei o 3.8, e agora vi q tem o 3.11 la
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<CanjicaVerm> ola, blz
<CanjicaVerm> estou tentando bootar o liveusb no note novo, mas o pendrive não inicia, estou com o windows 8, habilitei e desabilitei modo uefi e tentei dar o boot selecionando o usb com o f12, alguem tem alguma ideia?
<xGrind> salve o/
<xGrind> alguem usa kernel pae?
<Leon_Nardella> Como eu saio do lxc-start e volto pra shell do host?
<omelete> lxc-start é o q?
<Leon_Nardella> Ferramenta pra bootar lxc containers.
<omelete> de virtualização
<omelete> nunca tinha ouvido falar sobre
<mirqui> boa tarde ;)
<Julioc> Iai pessoal, minha internet cai direto no ubuntu 13.10, é via cabo e ligo no note direto do moden, alguém sabe de alguma configuração que posso ajudar?
<Julio> Tem alguém ai pra dar um suporte?
<optimusprimem> Julio: antes funcionava normal?
<Julio> antes eu usava no linux, nunca tive problema
<Julio> no windows
<optimusprimem> sabe o modelo da placa de rede?
<Julio> não sei, qual comando descubro?
<optimusprimem> abra o terminal e digite lscpi
<optimusprimem> lspci
<Julio> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04) 00:1a.0 USB contr
<optimusprimem> por favor coloque no paste.ubuntu.com
<Julio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6531881/
<optimusprimem> você está via ethernet ou wireless?
<Julio> ethernet
<Julio> E quando ela cai, basta eu retirar o cabo do note e colocar de volta q a internet volta a funcionar
<optimusprimem> Não encontrei problema com esse modelo na 12.10. Você não tem o 12.04 para testar?
<optimusprimem> 13.10*
<Julio> MInha internet caiu, você falou algo?
<optimusprimem> Não encontrei problema com esse modelo na 13.10. Você não tem o 12.04 para testar?
<optimusprimem> acabei de perguntar no #ubuntu se alguem tem esse modelo
<Julio> Não tenho, eu também tentei instalar o mint, só nele nem foi reconhecido minha rede
<optimusprimem> Outro teste que pode fazer é colocar o cabo WAN direto na placa, sem passar pelo roteador
<Julio> esqueci de falar, não estou usando roteador
<optimusprimem> está direto de seu link?
<Julio> sim
<optimusprimem> pode ser um bug no modulo do kernel
<optimusprimem> já tentou usar ip estático?
<Julio> não, a unica coisa que tentei foi dns
<optimusprimem> Tem como fazer download da LTS para testar
<optimusprimem> ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Julio> como assim?
<optimusprimem> Fazer um teste com a versão 12.04
<Julio> então to tentando procurar ela para download
<optimusprimem> Ok
<Julio> esse problema no kernel que você falou é o que?
<optimusprimem> Julio: o modulo da placa pode está com algum bug
<Julio> eu instalando a 12.04 pode resolver?
<optimusprimem> Sim, pois são kernel diferente
<arthurst> ola
<arthurst> tenho uma duvida se alguen poder me ajudar agradeço
<arthurst> a duvida é a seguinte
<arthurst> eu ESTAVA VEDO NA INTERNET OS SEGUINTE COMANDOS DE 'APT'' APT-CACHE SEARCH 'NOME DO PACOTE''
<arthurst> Q É PRA PROCURAR UM PACOTE ...
<arthurst> EU ESTAVA PROCURANDO O ''INTERNET EXPLORER '' APARECEU VARIOS RESULTADOS NO TERMINAL
<arthurst> MAIS EU GOSTARIA DE SABER QUAL DELES E DEVO INSTALAR
<arthurst> POR FAVOR SE ALGUEN PUDER ME AJUDAR AGRADEÇO ..E QUALQUER DUVIDA SOBRE MINHA PERGUNTA ME AVISE Q EXPLICO MELHOR
<xGrind> arthurst, instala o da raposinha
<xGrind> arthurst, só pra avisar. o pvt ta bloqueado
<arthurst> ata
<arthurst> mais entao
<arthurst> vou ver se consigo instalar espera ai é rapidao
<arthurst> entao eu digitei ''apt-cache search firefox e apareceu milhares de resultados no terminal ...como vou saber qual é o navegador de fato ?
<arthurst> xgrind vc entendeu o q eu disse?
<xGrind> digita isso sudo apt-get install firefoxchromeinternetexploreroperamirodiavantkmeleon
<arthurst> ta ..mais esse comando é pra instala qual firefox ,internet explore ou operamini?
<xGrind> arthurst, vai arrumar uma coisa de util pra fazer cara --'
<arthurst> a vc nao entendeu cara
<hggdh> arthurst: só para registro, não existe Internet Explorer para Linux. IE é o nome do browser da Microsoft. Existem outros browsers no Linux -- chromium-browser (da Google), firefox, opera, etc
<optimusprimem> oi
<optimusprimem> canal errado
<Julio> optimus está ai?
<optimusprimem> Julio: Sim
<Julio> instalei a 12.04 e continua o problema
<optimusprimem> Julio: Certo. Faz uma busca no Google sobre, com mais aprofundada.
<optimusprimem> profundidade* talvez encontre algo que possa ajudar
<Julio> valeu
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-07
<Julio> por tentar ajudar
<optimusprimem> Disponha
<wellbarreto> Boa Noite
<wellbarreto> Gostaria de saber qual o espaçamento minimo de HD para instalação do Ubuntu
<mirqui> acho que uns 4gb , não tenho certeza
<astroo-> ola
<KurtKraut> wellbarreto, 4GB você vai instalar, mas menos que 10GB, depois de semanas ou meses de uso e você instalando de tempos em tempos programas novos, vai ficar sem espaço
<wellbarreto> ok. obrigado
<mirqui> isso , desculpa :)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Denner> Alguem pode me dizer como conectar meu rarz d3 no linux via mtp?
<dionattan> como faço para mudar o idioma do ubuntu
<dionattan> como mudo para portugues o sistema
<Pairossi> boa tarde...
<Pairossi> galera, ontem chegou um dell novinho de presente pra minha filha e eu gostaria muito que ela se apaixonasse pelo ubuntu ao tormendo do windows... mas...
<Pairossi> formatei o sistema com ubuntu 13.10 via cd
<Pairossi> instalei alguns programas que ela vai utilizar
<Pairossi> pensando em melhorar o visual com algus efeitos, instalei o Tweak e o Config do Compiz... dai começou minha tortura...
<Pairossi> agora meu desktop tá instavel.
<Pairossi> Eu ti procurado ajuda pra voltar a configuração anterior a instalação do Tweak. Como procedo?
<jxajro> Alo amigos....saudações!
<jxajro> Estou procurando um conversor de arquivos de video para passar no DVD player e vi o Devede...mas ele pede pra remover alguns ítens Libav; como eu removo eles?
<xGrind> jxajro, qndo vc vai instalar, ele pergunta se quer remover. vc confirma e pronto
<jxajro> Opa...oi xGrind
<jxajro> sério? Nao tem que remover primeiro?
<xGrind> sempre fiz assim. ele pede pra remover 3 coisas eu acho. eu aceito e ja era. ela remove sozinho
<jxajro> porque eu fui pela central de programas e quando cliquei em instalar ele abriu uma caixa dizendo que eu tinha que remover.
<xGrind> vc pode usar outro programa tb: dvd styler
<jxajro> aí oferece: deseja instalar mesmo assim?
<jxajro> é so aceitar e pronto?
<jxajro> AAAH ok..eu tava procurando outro nome...mas parece que esse Devede é o mais popular.
<jxajro> dvd styler?
<xGrind> devede é mais simples. o styler vc cria menus e tudo mais
<jxajro> encontro como? pela central de programas tb ou no terminal?
<xGrind> tanto faz. central é mais facil
<jxajro> devede é mais simples.....bem...gostaria da coisa mais enxuta possível]
<jxajro> esse styler é mais fácil de instalar pelo menos?
<xGrind> é a mesma coisa. na central é só vc colocar em instalar e colocar a senha. =)
<jxajro> ok..vou procurar esse dvd styler então..mas pra instalar o devede seria só aceitar mesmo? Ele removeria os tais ítens libav sozinho?
<jxajro> na verdade são....deixe contar...
<jxajro> 5 ítens
<xGrind> caramba. seu hd é de qts GB?
<jxajro> Libav: codec library, file format library, utility library, video postprocessing library e video scalling library
<jxajro> meu hd?
<jxajro> sei lá...como eu vejo isso?
<jxajro> acho que 160GB
<jxajro> onde eu vejo?
<xGrind> entrae nesse canal q te mandei q os caras te ajudam. to saindo aki
<jxajro> ok..obrigado :-)
<codeman> pessoal boa tarde
<codeman> é possivel  instalar o ubuntu por cima do que ja esta instalado.
<codeman> como se fosse para recuperar o sistema
<codeman> e as configurações padrões
<sagat> obrgado aos que me responderam sobre o meu cloud , ja deu certo
<sagat> alguem ai mexe com ufw
<sagat> eu liberei uma porta para meu amule
<sagat> eu configo enviar agora não consigo receber
<rssolivei> emule?? esse troço não morreu?
<rssolivei> rs
<sagat> o emule sim
<sagat> mas o amule não
<sagat> funciona bem  no meu ubuntu
<sagat> mas para linux oque o pessoal está usando para compartilhar aquivos de filmes e musicas ?
<sagat> se puder me passar eu aceito
<sagat> uso o amule pq comigo funciona legal
<sagat> alguém ai pode me ajudar
<Pairossi> pessoal, acabo de gravar a versao 12.04LTS para substituir a 13.10 que tenho. Alguem poderia me informar se devo formatar ou se instalar por cima mantenho os programas ja instalados?
<hggdh> Pairossi: como a 12.04 é anterior à 13.10, não podes manter quaiquer programas instalados. Formate o disco
<Pairossi> ok hggdh, grato... abraços a todos e bom fds...
<jxajro> oi gente...tentei instalar o devede do sinaptic e deu uns erros...aí fui pelo terminal e tentei duas vezes e olhem o que obtive:
<jxajro> http://pastebin.com/UtULn9p3
<jxajro> http://pastebin.com/qpZX1sz4
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<xGrind> oq aconteceu com os servers do ubuntu? O.o
<optimusprimem> xGrind: aqui agora está normal
<xGrind> optimusprimem, da um sudo apt-get update pra ver
<xGrind> aki é o xubuntu 12.04 64bits
<optimusprimem> normal
<astroo-> ola
<xGrind> estranho
<trisquel> o ubuntu touch ainda está de pé ?
<trisquel> qual o kernel do ubuntu-touch, é o mesmo kernel do android ?
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-08
<GuilhermeCunha> .
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<pairossi> Grande galera... salve salve!!!!!!
<pairossi> 12.04 LTS rodando bunitinhu.... instalado ontem graças ao conselho do grande alvaro...
<pairossi> Pessoal, to apanhando feio pra instalar alguns efeitos no desk... alguem sabe do paradeiro do simple-ccsm???
<pairossi> outra coisa: vi um tutorial pra temas, mas lá diz pra utilizar o "personalizado" item tema da aparecia, mas nao tenho essa opção. Como proceder?
<mirqui> que tipo de efeito vc quer botar no desk ?
<sagat> nao consigo rodar o fire no meu compiz
<mirqui> tem uns docks muito legais
<sagat> o mirqui eu instalei o compiz
<sagat> consegui rodar o gelatina
<sagat> mas quando eu instalei o fire
<sagat> ele pede para instalar o ccsm
<sagat> que eu nunca acho esse pacote
<sagat> estou rodando o ubuntu 13.10
<mirqui> eu dei uma olhada , o único sscm que aparece é uma aplicação em alemão e é paga
<sagat> então não existe outro meio de rodar o fire
<sagat> sem que compre
<sagat> ?
<sagat> oque é estranho é que um amigo meu
<pairossi> Quero queimar as janelas ao fechar
<mirqui> não sei ,
<sagat> eu também procuro esse efeito pairossi
<mirqui> sei o que achei no central de programas
<sagat> como chama
<sagat> o pacote
<mirqui> espera
<pairossi> esse pacote éo simple-ccsm... mas nao encontro também
<sagat> pelo synaptic ?
<sagat> ou pelo central de programas msm
<Prioto> Como esse IRC funciona?
<mirqui> digita ccsm na central e vê o que dá
<pairossi> eu to procurando pela central de pogramas
<mirqui> vc usa ubuntu ?
<Prioto> Pretendo começar a utilizá-lo. Estou instalando agora.
<sagat> 10,50$
<sagat> uso o ubuntu 13.10
<mirqui> então , vai na central de programas do ubuntu
<mirqui> digita
<mirqui> ccsm e vê o que dá
<sagat> só ccsm não aparece nada
<sagat> simple-ccsm aparece um pacote mas que cursta 10,50 dolares
<mirqui> só achei com ccsm , o outro nome não deu
<mirqui> isso
<mirqui> é pago
<sagat> entendi
<mirqui> tem docks bem legais
<mirqui> e são de graça :)
<sagat> docks ?
<sagat> onde acho
<sagat> no central tb
<mirqui> sim , digita docks
<mirqui> isso
<sagat> vo ver
<mirqui> :)
<sagat> to instalando um aqui
<mirqui> sim , tem uns estilo mac os
<sagat> to instalando um aqui
<sagat> jaja eu posto aqui
<sagat> gosto desses efeitos
<sagat> mas meu foco msm e o ufw
<mirqui> são bem legais
<sagat> conhece
<sagat> firewall do ubuntu
<mirqui> conheço linux a 1 ano ahaha
<sagat> legal cara
<mirqui> não sou a pessoa melhor para te ajudar
<mirqui> sei que já usei :)
<sagat> entendi
<mirqui> tem tbm widgets parece , dá uma olhada
<mirqui> ou gadgets , uma coisa assim
<mirqui> gadgets é furada
<mirqui> screen lets , muito legal
<alvaro> Cairo Dock?
<mirqui> sim tem vários
<mirqui> e screen lets tbm é legal
<Prioto> Estou enfrentando alguns problemas na instalação do Ubuntu. Alguém poderia me auxiliar?
<alvaro> o Cairo é excelente
<alvaro> Prioto diga sua dificuldade
<Prioto> Baixei o .iso do Ubunto (versão 13.10). Coloquei em um flashcard e rodei o DaemonTools para instalá-lo. As opções de instalação que apareceram aparentavam ter alguma relação com o CD-ROM físico. Como não o possuo, escolhi a opção "Instalar a partir do CD"
<Prioto> Então um programa foi instalado no meu notebook e ele reiniciou. Agora aparece uma tela preta com a seguinte mensagem: "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system."
<alvaro> a instalação corriqueira é atraves de um CD ou DVD mesmo
<Prioto> Pois é, não possuo o CD físico. Tentei instalar a partir de uma imagem.
<alvaro> voce conferiu  se a .ISO estavava completa
<alvaro> atraves do MD5
<Prioto> Não, não conferi. Não imaginei que fosse necessário. E também não sei como realizar essa verificação.
<mirqui> vc tem um pendrive ?
<mirqui> faz um pendrive bootavel
<mirqui> ai serve como live cd
<jciddec> fala ae galr
<jciddec> *galera
<jciddec> tenho uma dúvida..........eu possuo 2 hds e o hd que est como escravo não é enxergado atrvés do meu ubuntu 13.10
<dberg> xbir
<KurtKraut> jciddec, você precisa habilitar o HD no Ubuntu para que ele seja listado/enxergado. O processo chama-se "montar" (mount, em inglês). Dê uma procurada no Google a respeito disso.
<jciddec> flw kurtkraut
<KurtKraut> jciddec, é bem provável que dê para fazer apenas na interface, sem editar arquivos ou executar comandos.
<jciddec> ele nem aparece pra mim
<jciddec> é como se o pc não o estivesse lendo poh
<KurtKraut> jciddec, sim, se você não instruiu o Ubuntu durante a instalação de considerar este HD como parte do sistema, ele vai ignorar totalmente.
<KurtKraut> jciddec, é possível habilitar depois da instalação.
<jciddec> mas toda vez que eu quiser acessar um hd conectado ao pc vou precisar habilitar o ubuntu?
<jciddec> esse hd que está aui não é meu e não ficará na minh máquina
<KurtKraut> jciddec, sim e não. Você vai encontrar instruções de como montar o HD manualmente (e isso é desfeito no reboot) e vai encontrar instruções de fazê-lo permanentemente e automaticamente.
<jciddec> outra coisa
<jciddec> outra coisa ............... tenho tido alguns problemas com o meu ubhuntu 13.10
<jciddec> coisas do tipo teclado não funfa.........mouse q some e eupreciso reiniciar............sabe se atualizando o kernel isso será resolvido?
<KurtKraut> jciddec, nas opções do mouse nas configurações de sistema tem uma opção que o cursor irá piscar ao pressionar CTRL. Ative essa opção. Se você perder o cursor do mouse, pressione CTRL com esse recurso ativado e ele vai piscar de novo na tela, você vai achar ele de volta.
<KurtKraut> jciddec, agora quanto ao teclado, sua queixa é muito vaga. Explique melhor.
<jciddec> eu ligo o pc e na autenticação o teclado não funciona..........renicio a máquina e ele funfa
<alexandre> tenho ubuntu 12.04
<alexandre> quero atualizar para a versao 13.10
<alexandre> como faço isso
<jciddec> kurt, o mouse não some durante o uso.............u eu atentico e ele funciona ou apó autenticar ele não funciona mais
<KurtKraut> jciddec, mesmo se desplugar e plugar de novo?
<Yutaka> HIELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<Yutaka> !paciencia
<ubotu-br`> não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
 * Yutaka Saudades deste bot!!!!
<Robot__> boa boite
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jquiterio> olá
<jquiterio> alguém me pode ajudar numa configuração de routing
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta
<jquiterio> ok
<jquiterio> quero configurar routing para duas redes locais e dois gateways's
<KurtKraut> jquiterio, ixi, isso é bem chato de fazer.
<jquiterio> sim...
<jquiterio> :
<jquiterio> (
<jquiterio> :(
<KurtKraut> jquiterio, você terá mais sorte pedindo ajuda em meios ligados a rede de computadores em vez de locais ligados a distribuições Linux como este.
<jquiterio> sim... sei ke sim... mas vim para aki na esperança de alguém saber
<KurtKraut> jquiterio, outra coisa importante: você tem que escrever um pequeno texto descrevendo seu cenário, dizendo os IPs das duas redes, dos gateways etc. Quanto menos perguntas alguém que souber ajudar precisar fazer, mais chance você terá de receber ajuda
<KurtKraut> Em alguns casos vale até a pena fazer um diagrama da rede.
<jquiterio> im
<jquiterio> mais ou menos assim
<jquiterio> local: eth0, eth0:1
<jquiterio> internet: eth1, eth1:1
<jquiterio> eth0: 1.1.1.1
<jquiterio> eth0:1 : 1.1.2.1
<jquiterio> eth1: 2.2.2.2
<jquiterio> eth1:1 2.2.3.2
<jquiterio> quero que 1.1.1.1 saia para a internet por 2.2.2.2
<jquiterio> e 1.1.2.1 saia para internet por 2.2.3.2
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem :)
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<ERROR3> boa noite
<ERROR3> pessoal
<ERROR3> estou com um problema no meu hd
<mirqui> zeramlógico ou desoftware ?
<astroo-> ola poe a tua duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<ERROR3> nao da pra instalar o SO pq parece que o hd esta crrompido
<mirqui> logico
<ERROR3> nao sei como resouver
<ERROR3> ou recuperar o hd
<mirqui> chiii , então é trocar
<ERROR3> estou usando o UBUNTO pelo pen drive
<ERROR3> cara
<ERROR3> nao posso trocar o hd agora
<mirqui> tens como ver os setores do hd ?
<ERROR3> pois e da minha esposa o NOTEBOOK
<ERROR3> ja fiz ate a formataçao
<mirqui> tem bad sectors ?
<ERROR3> nao tive nenhuma acusaçao de bad sectors
<mirqui> ?? então é software
<mirqui> mas não entendo muito disso
<ERROR3> ¬¬
<mirqui> só sei se não tem bad sectors é bom
<mirqui> não precisa trocar o hd
<ERROR3> somente na hora de instalar o UBUNTU no hd ele acusa que a pasta nao pode ser criada
<mirqui> pede ajuda para alguém mais gabaritado
<mirqui> vc tem live cd ?
<ERROR3> vcs sao users?
<ERROR3> cara
<astroo-> eu nao
<ERROR3> to usando o LIVE CD(pelo pen drive)
<ERROR3> sopreciso instalar o SO no hd q eu ja posso dormir tranuilo
<ERROR3> alguem?
<ERROR3> pra me ajudar?
<mark___> ...
<ERROR3> ¬¬
<mark___> ola, tenho alguns problemas com a instalaç
<ERROR3> cara
<ERROR3> eu tbm
<mark___> instalacao do ubunto 13.10 , alguem pode dar uma forcinha
<ERROR3> fala o seu
<ERROR3> que eu te ajudo
<mark___> isso...ah...mas to no not no trabalho
<mark___> o pc do ubunto ta em casa
<mark___> eu instalei o ubunto a partir do w7 com o wibi
<mark___> e no terminal ele não aceita os comandos
<mark___> ja tentei de diversas maneiras dar permissao mas ta osso
<mark___> não sei se tem haver com o w7 que ja tenho instalado, mas a instalação do ubuntu tb pulou alguns passos. A escolha do idioma por exemplo
<mark___> alguem ta aí meu
<xgrind> os repositorios estão lentos ai?
<mark____> ola amigos
<astroo-> ola
<mark____> astroo tudo bem
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mark____> estou com uns problemas...pod ajudar-me
<mark____> meu... eu instalei o ubunto em um dvd mas o arranque não é correto, acho que não tenho o arranque configurado corretamente... acabei instalando da maneira não correta
<astroo-> eu nao posso, da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<mark____> ubunto 13.10, parece que pulou uns passos durante a instalação
<mark____> nooossa....ta tranquilo.......valeu
<mark____> meu problema acho que é na configuração da bios
<mark____> o dvd não arranca a instalação ficou com anomalia
<mark____> não consigo instalar as midias......tipo adobe flash.......ver video de jeito maneira rsrs
<ERROR3> .....
<ERROR3> NA HORA DE VC INSTALAR O UBUNTU VC TEN QUE CONFIGURAR O BOOT PELO DVD OU PEN DRIVE
<ERROR3> O PRIMEIRO BOOT TEM QUE SER PELO LEITOR DE DVD QUE VC TEM OU PELO PENDRIVE QUE VC CONFIGURU
<ERROR3> BOM
<ERROR3> VOU COLOCAR ALGUMAS DICAS AQUI
<hggdh> ERROR3: sem caixa alta, por favor
<ERROR3> segue um site pra vc ou os demais instalarem o ubuntu pelo pen drive http://linuxnanet.com/2010/02/criando-um-pendrive-de-boot-liveusb-linux-atraves-do-windows.html
<ERROR3> bom
<ERROR3> quem ouder me ajudar agora com um hd defeituoso eu agradeço
<ERROR3> so nao consigo instalar o ubuntu no hd
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-01
 * |RiCaRdO| nao sei usar isso
 * |RiCaRdO| achei interessante
 * |RiCaRdO| apt-get fui fui fui
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<xpto> hi
<xpto> bom dia
<nelldeveloper> Hello...
<nelldeveloper> \Alguem poderia me ajudar please?
<mirqui> fala , se puder ajudo :)
<DanielSa> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<mirqui> bom almoço a todos :)
<sfdebug> \o
<Mc__> Olá?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Mc__> Boa tarde :D
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<Mc__> Tudo e vc?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus , e de barriga cheia , melhor ainda :)
<Mc__> kkkk...Tem como vc me ajudar ?
<mirqui> fala , se puder te ajudar
<Mc__> Quando vou instalar o ubunto ele da erro e fala que tem um arquivo faltando sabe como solucionar?
<mirqui> quando vc vai instalar , ou depois de instalado , e ai dá a mensagem de arquivo faltando ?
<Mc__> Tem um opção que fala, use a demostração e instalar aperto ali e quando o pc reinicia que clicko em ubuntu da erro
<mirqui> então é mídia corompida
<mirqui> baixa uma iso e grava no dvd e refaz o processo
<Mc__> Mais eu uso o daemons tools não uso cd
<Mc__> Mais eu uso o daemons tools não uso cd
<mirqui> opa , sou novo no linux , sei instalar pelo dvd e pen drive
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ele é avançado
<Mc__> Tem como me explicar como fazer pelo pen drive
<Mc__> ?
<mirqui> vc pega um programa para fazer pendrive bootavel
<mirqui> no site baixaki tem vários
<mirqui> pega a imagem isso , põe no pendrive e instala
<Mc__> Ah blz vlw pela diga
<Mc__> dica*
<mirqui> blza , boa sorte :)
<barbarabr> Olá, para usar o ubuntuno meu computador é só fazer o download no siteou vou precisar de algum cd?
<mirqui> vc precisa de um pendrive ou dvd
<barbarabr> para salvar o sistema?
<mirqui> não , para gravar uma imagem iso
<barbarabr> (y)
<mirqui> vc precisa de um dvd ou pendrive para dar um boot
<Cscofano> Boa tarde! Tenho um notebook (antigo_2008) HP Compaq Presario C770 Br e gostaria de saber qual versão do ubuntu rodaria nesta máquina. (É um Core 2 duo, 3gb de ram, 32 bits)
<mirqui> precisa ser ubuntu ?
<Cscofano> não
<Cscofano> eu queria começar a usar o linux
<BrunoPT> Cscofano: para esse pc uma versão de 32bits chega, teste o Ubuntu em LiveCD, se achar lento experimente o Xubuntu ou o Mint com Cinnamon
<Cscofano> mas não sei como
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=distros+linux+leves
<mirqui> dá uma olhada
<Cscofano> tentei rodar o mint pelo pendrive mas não rodou
<BrunoPT> Cscofano: descreva o que aconteceu
<Cscofano> intalei no pendrive com o universal usb installer
<Cscofano> mas quando selecionei pra rodar com o pendrive
<Cscofano> a tela ficou preta
<Cscofano> e o windows iniciou
<t0ny> Cscofano: o note consegue dar boot pelo pendrive?
<Cscofano> apareceu uma opção além do cd: mass storage
<Cscofano> esta é o pendrive?
<t0ny> sim
<t0ny> estou achando Cscofano que nao foi criado corretamente o live cd na pendrive
<Cscofano> como eu faria para dar certo?
<BrunoPT> Cscofano: experimente com o unetbootin
<BrunoPT> mas formate a pen antes
<Cscofano> ok! vou baixar agora e tentar
<Cscofano> o pendrive corrompeu
<Cscofano> estou tentando formatar
<Cscofano> formatei
<Cscofano> desculpa a pergunta idiota, mas baixo qual versão do unetbootin: win ou linux?
<Cscofano> estou usando o vista
<BrunoPT> Cscofano: ok, entao agora crie o LiveUSB com o unetbootin
<t0ny> em qual sistema operacional vc esta no momento?
<Cscofano> vista
<Cscofano> para meu computador (que é antigo) existe muita diferença entre Linux mint mate ou cinnamon?
<t0ny> Cscofano:  para win né
<t0ny> a diferenca e visual so
<xpto> fala demonhedo !!!
<Cscofano> estou instalando no pendrive agora pra testar novamente
<Cscofano> rodou!!!
<Cscofano> muito obrigado!!!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<thiagz> eai astroo-
<thiagz> faz tempo que não venho aqui
<astroo-> thiagz  ola
<sfdebug> astroo-, \o
<astroo-> ola
<arak> boa noite
<thiagz> boa noite
<arak> como instalar o ubuntu no note? Estou baixando o .ISO
<delet> t0ny-
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> usa 1 pen drive
<sfdebug> pen drive no note, não consegui até hoje, hehe...
<sfdebug> não sei pq diabos... mas, tente, caso dê um tal problema lá, que, já nem me recordo mais (vc vai saber quando ver, é uma parede do final do mundo, não tem pra onde ir), queima um DVD... :P
<Carswell> xcvgdfg
<Carswell> kjlçkjç
<Carswell> alguem ae ajuda ?
<Carswell> ubuntu com depedencias,  nao quer corrigir
<NarfligiX> precisa levar ele para uma clínica de reabilitação
<delet> Algum santo de bom coração tem convite no torrent leech pra me enviar?
<thiagz> ei delet
<thiagz> precisa de convite? eu não tenho
<delet> thiagz tome no cu entao hahaha
<thiagz> desculpa eu nao quis ofender
<thiagz> não ofenda
<eita> opa... blz pessoal...
<thiagz> eu nao sei que convite vc ta falando
<eita> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda pra configurar o samba no ubuntu 14.04
<eita> ?
<thiagz> delet
<astroo-> ola
<delet> thiagz pede a alguem no seu facebook
<thiagz> eu não tenho fb chapa
<thiagz> desculpa eita eu nao sei como te ajudar
<thiagz> deveria ter respondido ao arke la em cima
<eita> blz brother...
<thiagz> tu deu uma olhada no histórico do http://ubuntuforum-br.org/ ?
<thiagz> poderia ter alguma frase em comum com o que você precisa e o que há de histórico
<eita> blz... vou dar uma olhada agora...
<eita> valew...
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-02
<nelldeveloper> ola
<nelldeveloper> \
<astroo-> ola
<nelldeveloper> e ai
<nelldeveloper> @.@
<astroo-> tudo bem?
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<Matheus_Carvalho> astroo-, ^^
<Matheus_Carvalho> tranquilo cara?
<astroo-> sim e tu?
<Matheus_Carvalho> opa...sussa sempre mano
<sfdebug> \o
<astroo-> ola
<Robfisico> #
<sfdebug> astroo- opa
<Robfisico> Boa noite. Alguem sabe me dizer como transformo laptop em roteador? Tentei alguns tutoriais na net e não funcionou.
<astroo-> ola
<Samuray> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Samuray> silencioso aqui hein
<astroo-> normal da 2 meses para ca
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Lopes> bom dia pessoal
<Lopes> sabem me informar onde posso conseguir o live cd do ubuntu ?
<liox_> bom dia
<liox_> alguem aqui manja de VPS e servidores de Email?
<liox_> eu estou com uma vps na linode porem todos as contas de email que estao la estão enviando os emails como SPAM
<liox_> ja configurei rDNS e sPF e meu IP n esta em blacklist e o mesmo insistem em enviar como spam
<xpto> fala demonhedo !!!
<xpto> teste
<xpto> testando
<xpto> selecionando ips para bootnets
<xpto> ...
<xpto> ...
<xpto> ...
<xpto> ...
<xpto> ...
<xpto> ...
<xpto> ...
<xpto> ...
<xpto> ...
<xpto> ...
<xpto> 5 ips selecionados
<xpto> iniciando instalacao
<xpto> rick@179.219.182.193 - instalado
<xpto> boiko@177.92.40.247 - instalado
<xpto> telec4@104.207.136.16 - instalado
<xpto> noslen@189.56.106.5 - instalado
<xpto> Osenpai@201.80.25.224 - instalado
<xpto> 5 bootnets iniciando servico...
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<vctmacedo> alguém poderia me dizer como faço pra instalar o windows numa partição depois de ter instalado manjado, criei um usb bootavel com o windows mas o grub não reconhece
<vctmacedo> Boa tarde, como faço para dar boot num usb pelo grub
<Elfon> vctmacedo: o mais complicado é adicionar a entrada no grub...sem falar que o windows costuma tirar o grub...Não teria como vc usar o windows numa máquina virtual não?
<Elfon> pq é beemm mais simples
<germanolins> Olá a todos...
<germanolins> Instalei o Ubuntu Studio em um notebook Acer Aspire One 5720 Z. Tudo funciona perfeitamente, menos o fan cooler. Já pesquisei em vários fóruns e observei que outros usuários têm o mesmo problema. Inclusive, existem soluções como alterações de linhas do arquivo grub. Fiz essas alterações, e segui outras recomendações, porém o problema persiste. Alguém pode me dar uma luz?
<BrunoPT> esse problema tambem acontece com o ubuntu padrao?
<geanpereira> Sr.s Boa Tarde!
<geanpereira> Algumé de VÓS
<geanpereira> Já instalou o Asteriux no UBUNTU?
<geanpereira> Alguém quer dizer!
<AldoRaine> sim
<AldoRaine> é fácil
<AldoRaine> # apt-get install asterisk
<geanpereira> soMENTE Isso
<geanpereira> atualmente ele se encontra em qual versao?
<AldoRaine> 11
<AldoRaine> porém devido a bugs e problemas de compatibilidade estabilizaram ele na 1.8
<geanpereira> vc já instalou e configurou um servidor de e-mail?
<geanpereira> Qual software vc usa ou recomendadia?
<geanpereira> recomendaria, quer dizer.
<geanpereira> Alguém já instalou o ZAFARA?
<Jose__> quero instalar o ubuntu com pendrive
<Jose__> é em um netbook
<Jose__> Continuo esperando???
<geanpereira> simnples
<geanpereira> vc devera ter a .iso do referido sistema operacional
<geanpereira> 2. Passo
<geanpereira> utilize este aplicativo Rufus
<geanpereira> caso vc utilize windows
<geanpereira> A) Escolha o dispositivo
<geanpereira> B)Em Opções de formatação
<geanpereira> Marque a opcoes:
<geanpereira> Criar Disco Bootavel com
<geanpereira> ai vc escolhe imagem .iSO
<geanpereira> clica no icone logo ao lado pra procurar
<geanpereira> e apois isso clica em iniciar
<geanpereira> e e so aguardar o processo finalizar e testar
<geanpereira> alem
<geanpereira> disso
<geanpereira> nao se esqueça de habilitar o boot via dispositivo USB
<geanpereira> como 1. BOOT
<geanpereira> isso na ordem de boot
<geanpereira> Blz!
<geanpereira> testa ai
<Jose__> Onde consigo a iso?
<Jose__> No rufus?
<Jose__> Instalar ubuntu num netbook com pendrive
<afascina> Boa tarde pessoal!
<BrunoPT_> boas
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<alexbarr> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<alexbarr> tenho um problema no ubuntu desde que fiz o upgrade para o 14.04 sempre que digito a senha aparece o seguinte erro lightdm-session: 31: /etc/profile:[[: not found
<astroo-> alexbarr  da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<alexbarr> ok, corrigindo é o 14.10
<alexbarr> ja volto, vou reiniciar
<alexbarr> voltei
<astroo-> ok
<alexbarr> peguei a descrição completa do erro. lá vai:
<alexbarr> error found when loading /etc/profile /usr/sbin/lightdm-session 31: /etc/profile :[[: not found as result the session will not be configured correctly. you should fix the problem as soon as feasible
<alexbarr> cai
<alexbarr> esse tá difícil
<alexbarr> vou desistir
<alvaro> como faço para deixar o firefox 34 em pt-BR, ele atualizou em pt-pt
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-03
<Emanuel> boa noite
<Emanuel> estou tendo um problema na 14.04
<astroo-> ola e poe sempre a duvida toda
<Emanuel> o wifi fica funcionando por alguns minutos e de repente, cai e nao volta mais.. so reiniciando o pc.. segui varios tutoriais.. e nada.. ate instalei o WICD e tbm nao resolveu..
<Emanuel> não quero ter que voltar pro windows por conta desse bug..
<astroo-> ja tentaste a versao 14.10?
<Emanuel> nao
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para testes
<Emanuel> tem como colocar a 14.10 sem precisar formatar?
<astroo-> o livecd sem instalar
<Emanuel> desculpa as perguntas.. sou novo no linux
<astroo-> ele poe o ubuntu no cd ou pen drive a rodar
<Emanuel> eu tenho no pendrive
<Emanuel> mas oq isso vai mudar? mesmo que funcione normal no live?
<astroo-> entao teste o ultimo ubuntu
<astroo-> a unica coisa e que o ubuntu nao fica no disco rigido
<Emanuel> ok
<Emanuel> obrigado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<pipoka> bom dia, pessoal, alguém tem alguma sugestão para que o ubuntu monte o hd externo? Faz tempo que tenho esse HD e nunca tive esse problema antes. O dmesg diz "[  282.929429] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk" mas quando tento montar dá um erro que não aparece no dmesg (parte dele: "exited with non-zero exit status 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0))". obrigada!
<pipoka> no gerenciador de partições: Partição ‘/dev/sdb1’ não inicia em uma fronteira de cilindro(primeiro setor: 64, módulo: 64).
<pipoka> e no cfdisk: ERRO FATAL: Partição primária inválida 2: partições lógicas sobrepostas
<pipoka> Achei! funcionou: http://askubuntu.com/questions/512000/unable-to-mount-my-passport-1tb-hardisk-in-ubuntu-14-04
<pipoka> obrigada de todo modo e bom dia a todos
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Terek> Tenho um problema em conectar uma COM DB9 no linux
<Terek> alguem manja um pouco disso?
<Terek> o programa que uso "dosbox" so tem a opção de usar 'directserial: ttyS0
<Terek> porem nem usando um usb-serial ele comunica com uma maquina
<sfdebug> hi \o
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem aí usa o amarok?
<Emanuel> Boa tarde, nao sei se mais alguém tava tendo problema de queda de conexão com o ubuntu 14.05.. comigo nao teve jeito.. fiz de tudo e nada foi resolvido. Coloquei a versão 14.10 e o problema resolveu. Até agora ta tudo perfeito. Vale a pena ficar usando essa ultima versão?
<sfdebug> pessoal, aqui no unity do meu Ubuntu apareceu um ícone vermelho em forma de triângulo com uma exclamação dentro, pousando o mouse sobre ele aparece a seguinte mensagem:
<sfdebug> acho que foi falha de conexão de internet, ou se não, algum repositório está fora do ar... vamos ver...
<sfdebug> é, era isso, foi alguma falha no momento de realizar o update dos pacotes...
<sfdebug> bom, embora tenha consegui realizar a atualização, o ícone não sai de lá do canto superior direito :\
<sfdebug> ixi
<sfdebug> saiu
<sfdebug> kaka
<sfdebug> bom, blw :)
<sfdebug> vlw
<Elfon> Pessoal, tem alguém acostumado com o amarok aí?
<Carom> Boa tarde a todos!
<Carom> POR FAVOR, como faço mesmo pro Windows7 ficar com a tela grande DENTRO DO VIRTUAL BOX ???
<Carom> muito obrigado desde ha
<Carom> ja
<Carom> POR FAVOR, instalei o VIRTUAL BOX no ubuntu do meu pai. Botei windows 7 no virtual box mas a tela fica muito pequena
<Carom> POR FAVOR, como faço pra ficar na tela grande  ???  Era em algum menu la de cima mas esqueci onde
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Elfon> Carom: vc tem instaar os adicionais
<Elfon> Carom: na janela da maquina virtual clica em: Dispositivos ==> Inserir CD dos Adicionais para Convidado...
<Elfon> ele vai baixar e vc instala...geralmente resolve
<Carom> obrigado.  vou tentar
<sfdebug> alguém ai usa o Skype no Ubuntu?
<Carom> tenho que ter o dvd do windows no drive?
<hggdh> Carom: não
<Carom> Obrigado
<Carom> !!!
<hggdh> sfdebug: por acaso tentei hoje, e não funcionou
<sfdebug> hggdh, hum, aqui funciona normalmente
<hggdh> (e não parei para descobrir, mais fácil gastar os $0.02 por minuto para a ligação
<sfdebug> o unico problema é que ele abre outra janela quando dou dois clicks em um contato, já tentei olhar todas as opções de configuração dele e não encontrei como fazer a conversa abrir na mesma janela do skype, alguém ai sabe como fazer? já pesquisei no google tb e nada :(
<hggdh> sfdebug: provavlemente não há como...
<hggdh> sfdebug: por curiosidade -- qual tua versão do skype?
<sfdebug> pois é... eu tb acho... eles parecem estar mantendo uma versão pra Mac, outra pra Windows, outra pra Linux... nossa, e está tudo uma diferente da outra...
<sfdebug> deixa-me ver
<sfdebug> 4.3.0.37
<sfdebug> é essa ai
<hggdh> obrigado. terei que ir ao outro laptop para verificar, mas já é uma ajuda
<sfdebug> :)
<sfdebug> hggdh, que distro tá usando?
<sfdebug> vc baixou o pacote direto do site do skype?
<Elfon> sfdebug: vc pode tentar apagar as configurações removendo a pasta /.skype na home...mas isso vai apagar TODAS as configurações do skype
<Elfon> ou simplesmente renomeie-a
<sfdebug> Elfon, boa, vou tentar renomear, eu não tenho configuração nenhum a não ser as padrões mesmo :P
<sfdebug> xover aqui
<hggdh> sfdebug: não, o meu skype veio dos repositórios
<sfdebug> Elfon, mesma coisa, rs...
<sfdebug> hggdh, que distribuição?
<hggdh> partner
<hggdh> para 14.04
<hggdh> heh, quero dizer, Ubuntu 14.04
<sfdebug> baixa direto do site
<sfdebug> e instala com o assistente de instalação do ubuntu...
<sfdebug> eu fiz assim, não tive problemas...
<hggdh> pois é o que pretendo. A MS não está a actualizar o repositório
<sfdebug> bom, vou nessa... abs! \o
<Elfon> PEssoal, alguém sabe como funciona pra adicionar as letras em arqiovos mp3e outros de áudio?
<Elfon> ???
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<HugoNascimento> Olá pessoal.
<HugoNascimento> Faz tempo que não entro aqui
<HugoNascimento> Estou apresentando esse chat em uma video aula online
<HugoNascimento> A fim de incentivar outros a usar o mesmo sistema
<HugoNascimento> ... para tirar dúvidas sobre o Ubuntu
<astroo-> ola esta bem
<HugoNascimento> O curso está ocorrendo em moocs.rea.ufg.br
<HugoNascimento> Sobre Ubuntu Básico
<astroo-> o chat e "lento"
<Guest15192> aula para tirar duvidas
<david_> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola
<david_> alguem poderia em informar se esse linux ubuntu 14 tem em pt-br?
<Guest15192> boa noite
<david_> eu baixei e gravei no dvd
<david_> e na hora de testar ele antes de gravar veio em inglês
<astroo-> tm em portugues ha muitos anos
<astroo-> mas nao sei como se escolhe a lingua
<Guest15192> voce pode começar a vfazer a instalação, depois o sistema vai apresentar uma lista no lado esquerdo,para voce escolher.
<david_> ok
<david_> muito obrigado
<david_> boa noite a todos
<delet> astroo- e o portal?
<astroo-> que portal?
<delet> o seu
<astroo-> ve o privado
<delet> PEM_read_PrivateKey: mismatch or unknown EVP_PKEY save_type 408
<delet> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key
<delet> alguem sabe pq?
<delet> o arquivo ta la
<Elfon_> alo
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-04
<zoroastrik> oigalere
<zoroastrik> Pessoas, acabei de instalar o Os na minha máquina antiga e to com algumas (muitas) dũvidas
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida completa
<zoroastrik> ola. ta bom, desculpe
<zoroastrik> como sei que versao do Os está rodando?
<murder> lsb_release -a
<murder> cat /etc/issue
<zoroastrik> ok obrigado astroo, obrigado murder
<astroo-> de nada
<novak_br> .ajuda
<novak_br> !ajuda
<ubotu-br> Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<novak_br> !paciencia
<ubotu-br> não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<novak_br> .viu ogmaciel
<novak_br> !viu ogmaciel
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'viu ogmaciel' not found
<novak_br> !comandos
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'comandos' not found
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Rudolf> dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Elfon> alo
<Elfon> tem alguem familiarizado com tags de mp3?
<AldoRaine> Elfon: usa o EasyTag
<Elfon> AldoRaine: não descobri como faz pra ele pegar as tags na net
<Elfon> algo simples...como faz?
<murder_> Elfon 'pegar as tags na net'?
<murder_> voce diz, preencher automaticamente baseado no checksum do mp3?
<Elfon> isso
<Elfon> como faz?
<Elfon> murder_: vi o picard tb...mas não consegui
<murder_> eu nem sabia que isso existia :)
<Elfon> murder_: pelo que vi...o easytag foi o único que coloco a capa do abum no arquivo mp3
<Elfon> murder_: deve ter uma maneira...imagina colocar tag nuns 2 mil arquivos....huahuah
<murder_> com certeza deve ter.
<murder_> alguem deve ter tido a ideia de fazer isso automaticamente
<murder_> mas, infelizmente, eu sou mais capitalista que voce, uso spotify
<Elfon> murder...achei
<Elfon> interessante
<Elfon> murder_: fiz a correção de umas tags de quase 800 músicas...TODAS MANUALMENTE pelo amarok....inclusive as letras...pra depois verificar que o amarok não grava as letras e nem a imagem do álbum no arquivo....afff
<Elfon> foi soda, soda...
<Elfon> aí toda vez que manda escanear por completo a coleção a imagem do álbum mudava...o easytag grava no arquivo :)
<Elfon> soda não saber disto antes
<Elfon> murder_: sabe se é possível gravar as letras pelo easytag?
<xGrind> Elfon, o
<xGrind> o/
<Elfon> xGrind: opa
<Elfon> xGrind: sabe de alguma maneira de adicionar as letras (lyrics) no arquivo de audio pelo linux?
<xGrind> Elfon, como assim? letra ja na musica?
<Elfon> sim....pq aí quando ouvi-la em outros players ela vai junto
<xGrind> nem sei ;/
<Elfon> tenho algumas musicas que tem a letra embutida como tags...ai no cel por exemplo aparece a letra
<xGrind> Elfon, a letra não está como oculta na mesma pasta?
<Elfon> nao
<xGrind> estranho. ou então o player está baixando a letra. o gmusicbrowser por ex faz isso.
<Elfon> uso o amarok...ele baixa pra algum lugar....deve ser nas configurações do player...aí se levo o arquivo pra outro lugar não vai nem a capa do álbum...só as tags básicas ...afff
<Elfon>  :(
<xGrind> Elfon, ve se nao tem opção pra escolher a pasta onde vai ser salva a letra. no gmusicbrowser tem como configurar
<xGrind> ~/.lyrics/%a/%t
<Elfon> é soda
<Elfon> poderia ter algo simples
<Elfon> mas acho q não
<Elfon> xGrind: o soda é que vc organiza tudo...aí copia os arquivos pra outro lugar e fica bagunçado de novo...afff
<Elfon> xGrind: aki...
<Elfon> xGrind: acho que com relação as capas do album....tem uma opção nos metadados do amarok pra gravar as capas no arquivo
<xGrind> Elfon, conseguiu?
<Elfon> espero que funcione
<xGrind> nunca usei amarok
<Elfon> com relação as letras (lyrics) ainda não sei
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Leonardo_> Boa Noite
<Leonardo_> Galera nao consigo usar o wifi no ubuntu
<astroo-> ola e poe o hardware e versao do ubuntu
<Leonardo_> ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386 - Adaptador de rede Broadcom 802.11n
<Leonardo_> Meu note é um HP Pavilion dv7
<Leonardo_> Estou baixando essa versao atual
<astroo-> tentaste a ultima versao do ubuntu?
<Leonardo_> Estou baixando
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-05
<astroo-> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_%28mythology%29  http://www.robinsonlibrary.com/philosophy/religions/classical/graphics/mercury.jpg  are 12 i thinks round all the same size in the "balls" part and the the rest is very close to that
<astroo-> desculpem
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<sfdebug> ae
<Elfon> alo
<Elfon> alguem acostumado com o amarok?
<Elfon> acho q tem um bug irritante
<Elfon> alguem ajuda?
<omelete> novo vw amork
<omelete> só usei uma x
<omelete> ql o bug?
<Elfon> omelete: quando tenho um álbum com vários artistas, aí eu seleciono as faixas, vou na tag de "Artista do Álbum" e deixo em branco pra ele aparecer em "Vários Artistas"...No início funfa, mas se eu mandar escanear a coleção novamente o amarok bagunça tudo....cada faixa ele coloca o artista da faixa no Artista do Álbum e fica tudo espalhado na lista de mídias
<Elfon> é um saco
<omelete> artista do album é no programa? ou no mp3?
<omelete> pq mp3 tem tag com essas info, o amarok deve pergar dele
<xGrind> alguem ja usou o pingmind?
<omelete> xGrind,  é aquele site de aprendizado?
<omelete> tava assistindo um curso de python lá, mas parei
<xGrind> omelete, isso.
<Elfon> omelete: por ex... eu pego um álgum com vários artistas....acerto as tags e talz...na tag Artista do Álbum das faixas (veja bem não é a do artista, só "Artista do Álbum")eu deixo em branco pra ele colocar o álbum em "Vários Artistas" e dá certo, mas se mandar escanear a coleção ele bagunça tudo...coloca na tag Artista do álbum o artista da faixa e fica tudo doido
<xGrind> omelete, eu tb tava. mas comecei em 2013 e nao terminei. agora entro la e aparece q tenho um curso em andamento, mas nao tem como continuar, nem remover a conta kk
<Elfon> omelete: o soda é que o easytag não detecta a alteração...parece que só o Amarok
<omelete> Elfon,  parece q ele ñ salva
<Elfon> omelete: não entendo...ajeito e fica ok...salvo e continua ok...se mandar escanear a coleção novamente ele bagunça tudo
<Elfon> só ele...o clementine não...affff
<omelete> xGrind,  acessar o curso? aqui funciona
<xGrind> as vezes é o adblock. deixa eu fazer um teste
<omelete> Elfon,  ele ñ tem um base proprio?
<Elfon> num sei
<omelete> deve ter, vc altera no base do amarok, qdo vc pedi para escanerar ele olha no tag do mp3 novamente
<xGrind> omelete, era isso kk.
<Elfon> omelete: mas se fosse isso seria bom...a tag "Artista do Álbum" tá em branco....o amarok que coloca coisa sem avisar
<omelete> xGrind,  uma x vez tentei acessar um site e os videos ñ abriam, tava maluco já, tinha esquecido do adblock tb
<omelete> Elfon, é pq no proprio arquivo mp3 tem essa informçao, ele coleta dele
<Elfon> omelete: sim...mas esta informação nesta tag tá em branco....se o amarok deixasse em branco tudo bem...mas ele coloca o artista da faixa e bagunça
<Elfon> omelete: a única gambiarra que vi é colocar "Various Artists" na tag "Artista do Álbum"
<Elfon> mas o foda que tenho outro álbum e ele respeita o campo em branco
<omelete> Elfon,  no tag do mp3, acho q é id3, tá em branco?
<omelete> se for o amarok deve fz uma busca online e renomeia
<Elfon> omelete: acho que vou ter que vazer a gambiarra do VArious Artist...soda
<Elfon> pq fica uma coisa doida com artistas nacionais, internacionais...affff
<Elfon> omelete: o amarok usa o music brainz...Não sei que macumba braba tem isso....mas alterei as tags que já estavam certas pelo Picard (oficial do MusicBranz) e t'tudo certo agora
<Elfon> afff
<omelete> amarok deve ter um banco proprio, qdo vc altera por ele é só no banco dele, ele ñ deve mexer no id3 do mp3
<omelete> supondo é claro
<Elfon> omelete: sim...mas a tag tava em branco....o amarok era pra ele deixar em branco....quando ele escaneava, ele escrevia algo na tag por conta própria
<Tony2014> boa tarde
<Tony2014> nao sei bem o que fiz mais  sumiu os nomes das pastas no laucher no unite do ubuntu 14.10.  gostaria de saber como recuperar
<Tony2014> quando se clicka com o botao direito no icone do nautilus, aperece as opcoes de "Documento, Downloads, Musicas, Video, Imagens" e agora nao aprece mas
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ivan_on_trac> bom dia
<ivan_on_trac> Alguem tem conhecimento de case Ubuntu server em empresas de varejo ou afins como ERPs?!
<paia> tem alguma maneira de instalar o Ubuntu usando o smarthphone de pendrive?
<omelete> paia,  acho q ñ
<KurtKraut> paia, Tem sim, no Twitter o @pqatsi vai saber te explicar. Tem um app para Android em que você diz qual ISO armazenada quer usar e ao espetar no computador ele age como um pendrive daquela ISO.
<paia> que aplicativo?
<paia> entrei no twitter dele e n achei nada
<KurtKraut> paia, Pergunta para ele.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-07
<xGrind> viram isso? https://tecnoblog.net/96690/computador-mais-lento-do-mundo/
<xGrind> 4 horas pra iniciar o ubuntu kk
<renebarbosa> lol
<xGrind> 16kb de memoria k
<Budu> Oi
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<juned> hi guys
<Hayden> Bom dia
<Hayden> alguem on?
<NETO> dia bom povao
<avila> problemas com instalação de pacotes
<avila> falha ao instalar ubuntu restricted extras
<avila> alguma dica?
<Deyvid> Olá
<Deyvid> Alguêm ai ?
<Deyvid> ta ai ?
<gadi_> euu
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ailda
<jxajro> Alô amigos!
<jxajro> Alguém aqui conhece o QQ via web? Eu tenho um perfil mas não consigo adicionar contatos.
<Caio> ola
<Guest88088> como ativo o wifi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-30
<astroo-> esta no twitter do freenode
<nuno_nunes> mas eu ainda nao fui abaixo :D
<astroo-> estas com pressa   piada...
<nuno_nunes> tirando que não ah telefone e nem net fixa kkkkk
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> aqui D:
<pikatchu> oq eu faço?? ubuntu funciona, mas o windows 7 deu pau na instalação e eu não tenho dvd dele
<nuno_nunes> pikatchu, o quese passou com o windows 7
<nuno_nunes> :D
<pikatchu> "setup is starting services", dá erro e reboot, nunca entra no windws.
<nuno_nunes> ja viu se entra em modo de segurança
<pikatchu> não entra
<nuno_nunes> explica melhor o teu erro
<pikatchu> culpa do erecovery da acer
<nuno_nunes> faça o recovery do windows pelo recover
<nuno_nunes> a culpa não é o recover é o mau estado do pc
<pikatchu> Não consigo fazer recovery pela segunda vez, ele fica no 0% e nunca sai disso
<pikatchu> a não ser q eu tente o recovery q formata, mas aí vou perder tudo
<nuno_nunes> copia antes :D
<nuno_nunes> tudo para um disco externo
<pikatchu> 300gb sem ter HD externo
<nuno_nunes> a solução é só formatar
<nuno_nunes> eu já me deixei de windows 7 :D
<pikatchu> a não ser q eu use disco virtual
<pikatchu> e faça upload lá
<pikatchu> um monte de contas
<nuno_nunes> e cabe la tudo
<nuno_nunes> eu vou é dormir
<Barna> pikatchu, ouve a msg do universo e abandona de vez por todas o ruindows.
<pikatchu> eu vou baixar um windows pirata
<Barna> o w7 ta numa partição separada da que ta os dados sem backup?
<pikatchu> não.
<Barna> vc vai tentar recuperar o w7 sem formatar?
<pikatchu> sim
<Barna> boa sorte e muita luz na sua batalha!
<astroo-> pikatchu  ve o privado
<pikatchu> preciso do windows por causa do photoshop
<Barna> eu não. tenho photoshop e bridge no ubuntu sobre wine de boas.
<Paulo> oi
<Paulo> boa noite
<jaqent> Paulo: boa noite
<Paulo> alguém ai sabe se tem restrição de remover programas do ubuntu
<Paulo> tipo uns que não uso
<Paulo> ou tem alguns que não pode remover que quebra a interface
<jaqent> Paulo: depende de qual pacote vc quer remover. Alguns podem quebrar sua instalação e outros não
<astroo-> ola
<Paulo> isso que tenho medo,queria remover uns,mas ta foda
<Paulo> quais seriam os que não pode
<jaqent> Um monte, mas depende um pouco de como esta o seu ubuntu
<jaqent> A sua DE por exemplo pode influenciar bastante na decisão do que vc pode remover sem problemas
<hggdh> Paulo: linguagem,porfavor
<jaqent> Paulo: se importaria em dizer qual a razão para querer remover os pacotes? Só pra liberar espaço?
<Paulo> era só pra deixar ela mais rápido,não que ele não esteja,mas sempre queremos o maximo
<jaqent> Nem sempre desinstalar pacotes ajuda muito nesses casos
<Paulo> sou novo no linux
<jaqent> Paulo: Todos fomos em algum momento :)
<Paulo> assim,então melhor deixar do jeito que ta
<Paulo> obrigado
<jaqent> Se a sua máquina não esta enrroscando não me preocuparia muito com isso
<jaqent> Se mesmo assim quiser aliviar um pouco as vezes trocar algumas coisas por outras pode ajudar bastante
<Paulo> não esta travando
<Paulo> outra coisa,por q o sistema criou 4 GB de swap,se tenho 4 GB de ram
<jaqent> Paulo: não sei pq o instalador faz isso por padrão. Antigamente era comum e recomendado até ter uma swap com o mesmo tamanho da quantidade de ram, hj em dia algumas pessoas nem usam mais swap.
<Paulo> acho dificil o sistema precisar de mais que 4
<Paulo> aqui com navegador aberto e varios programas ta em 1,2
<jaqent> Paulo, nem tanto. As vezes o Firefox ou o Chrome com algumas abas abertas chegam a 1GB-1,5GB
<Paulo> no windows acontecia
<Paulo> no ubuntu não chega a gastar muito
<jaqent> Isso acontece no Linux tb dependendo do que vc esta fazendo
<jaqent> Paulo, vai depender muito do que vc esta usando. Tem programas que vc pode abrir uma dezena deles e eles vão comer bem pouca memória. Outros vão comer um monte em bem pouco tempo
<Paulo> eu não uso pra coisas pesadas,só navegar,auvir algumas ,vc saberia me dizer como se reduz esse swap
<jaqent> vc precisa desmontar ela. reduzir a partição e  expandir a outra que vai receber o espaço extra. depois remontar ela
<Paulo> isso seria via pendrive que ta o ubuntu
<jaqent> Paulo: depente como esta o layout de partições. E pra onde vc vai mandar o que vai retirar da swap
<Paulo> instalei da maneira simples,selecionei apagar o disco e reinstalar o ubuntu,ele esta como sistema único,então só tem uma partição,ou estou errado
<jaqent> Paulo: sinceramente não sei como o ubuntu faz a instalação simples.
<jaqent> Vai no terminal e roda o comando lsblk
<jaqent> cola a saida dele no http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jaqent> e passa o link aqui
<Paulo> acho que é isso http://paste.ubuntu.com/13569768/
<jaqent> Paulo: é desse jeito é melhor fazer pelo live usb
<jaqent> No live vc abre o gparted e reduz o tamanho do sda3
<jaqent> e depois aumenta o do sda2
<Paulo> intendi
<Paulo> depois eu vou tentar
<jaqent> Paulo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOn5nep7MSY
<jaqent> Se quiser ver como é feito, mas é bem tranquilo de se fazer.
<Paulo> vou dar uma olhado
<Paulo> olhada
<Paulo> obrigado
<jaqent> Qualquer coisa é só procurar no youtube/google tem uma monte de tutorial do Gparted, e se tiver alguma dúvida só chamar aqui que alguém te responde
<pikatchu> como eu faço pra tirar o grub do MBR??
<pikatchu> acho q a restauração do windows falha pq eu instalei unbutun e isso deixou o grub lá, só q a restauração não reinstala o windows, ela restaura uma imagem de fábrica, aí o MBR fica do jeito q tá
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<pikatchu> como eu desinstalo um programa??
<pikatchu> instalei warsow e quero tirar
<shallwe> pikatchu: bom dia
<shallwe> na central de programas do ubuntu
<shallwe> abre ela e digita ali warsow que irá aparecer ele e escolha desinstalar
<aedigital> ou usando o comando apt-get com os parametros adequados
<shallwe> tb, mas umas das coisas que no começo me fez fugir do linux foram as linhas de comando :) depois que fui pegando o jeito
<aedigital> yeap
<pikatchu> estou há dias tentando recuperar o windows 8 de dentro do ubuntu
<mirqui> bom dia
<shallwe> pikatchu: vc não esta passando scandisk pelo ubuntu na partição do windows né?
<shallwe> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem?
<shallwe> tudo blz
<mirqui> isso que serve
<pikatchu> eu achei q a recovery partition tinha um iso do windows, mas na verdade ela tem uma imagem e iq eka faz é recuperar a imagem
<shallwe> vixi ai não sei, isso é coisa de windows
<shallwe> acho que vc vai conseguir resultado melhor se entrar na sala de windows que tem aqui no freenode
<pikatchu> acho q o recovery do fabricante não funciona se tiver linux com boot loader
<pikatchu> se eu não tivesse instalado ubuntu antes de tentar o recovery, não teria mais SO
<pikatchu> nem como baixar um
<shallwe> pikatchu: provavelmente
<shallwe> isso de instalar linux pra recuperar windows não sei pq as pessoas fazem isso
<shallwe> pior ainda é fazer "scandisk" do linux no windows ai ja era
<pikatchu> estou apelando pra iso de windows pirata, pq só mesmo com o instalador do windows pra apagar o grub do boot
<shallwe> kkk é cada doido que aparece nessa sala
<mirqui> <pikatchu , apaga o grub do ubuntu formatando o pc , deixando só zeros no hd
<kanazuchi> oi
<mirqui> oi , como faço para acessar outras salas?
<lynxer10_> bom dia povo
<lynxer10_> eu tenho o PI2 uso ele rodando openelec pra multimidia, funciona muito bem.
<lynxer10_> vi alguns anuncios no ML por 350/400 conto uhauhauhauh
<kanazuchi> pessoas, tem alguma distribuição linux preparada pra configurar um sim card para 3g em placas arm?
<hahahaha> Fala galera
<hahahaha> Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, Tab lists possible command completions. anywhere else tab lists possible device or file completions
<hahahaha> To com esse problema na hora de fszer dua boot
<hggdh> kanazuchi: só conheço modems on ARM, não ouvi falar de SIMs
<kanazuchi> hggdh na verdade é uma x86 com sim card onboard, preciso fazer funcionar esse slot de sim card
<hggdh> kanazuchi: já viste https://gist.github.com/heyalexej/cc6c97b1ea42736b3ff7 ?
<mikaandre> Boas
<shallwe> boas tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<shallwe> olá
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> quem precisar de suporte é só dizer
<astroo-> ola por enquanto nada
<nuno_nunes> astroo-, tu nao precisas dizer nada
<astroo-> mau ja pareces o novo governo e so calar
<nuno_nunes> digo isso ja sabes pk digo isso
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> se houver a segunda fase do meu super projeto gratis mudo
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-01
<nuno_nunes> quem quiser suporte de ubuntu que digam as suas duvidas
<astroo-> nada por agora
<astroo-> noite calma
<nuno_nunes> astroo-, tu estas fora ok
<nuno_nunes> nao precisas de responder pelos outro :D
<nuno_nunes> pelos outros :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<astroo-> se houvesse de alguem eu dava o problema pa
<nuno_nunes> eles tambem tem boca para falarem :p
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> e teclas para escrever :D
<astroo-> podem ser timidos :p
<nuno_nunes> eu vou dormir :D
<d70> boa noite
<d70> alguem conhece algum app semelhante ao heidisql para linux?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<d70> astroo-, achei o emma,
<d70> obrigado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MerliM> bom dia!
<mikaandre> boas
<elisboa> Dia
<bagoo> Bom dia a todos, gostaria de saber se alguém aqui conseguiu rodar HearthStone via Wine ou VBOX, estou com sérios problemas, o jogo abre mas logo em seguida surge uma tela preta e fica nela forever.
<shallwe> bom dia seus manolos
<aedigital> buenas
<shallwe> e lá vamos nós mais um dia
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> vamos la
<shallwe> ontem mesmo tinha um manolo perguntando sobre o windows dele que estava usando ubuntu pra tentar recuprar, acabei de ver algo interessante agora, usando linux pra tirar virus do windows kkk
<shallwe> http://www.pcworld.com/article/208720/how_to_fix_a_windows_infection_using_linux.html
<aedigital> xo ver
<aedigital> eu normalmente resolvo isto entrando em modo de seguranca com prompt de comando do windows
<aedigital> ae deleto o executavel do virus e dlls que eventualmente ele utilize
<shallwe> é mas nem sempre dá, depende do virus, mas tem boot de pendrive já pronto pra isso também
<aedigital> normalmente nao da quando o virus comprometeu as dlls do sistema
<lynxer10_> bom dia galera!
<aedigital> mas isto eh rarissimo
<shallwe> e interessante fala do swap :)  http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/ubuntu-running-slow-5-tips-speed-linux-pc/
<shallwe> como acelerar ubuntu
<shallwe> lynxer10_: bom dia
<shallwe> interessante não conhecia o Clean Out Junk o.O pra ubuntu
<lynxer10_> shallwe: existe um boot da f-secure que faz isso.  É baseado no KNNOPIX
<shallwe> acho que isso faz a mesma coisa que o comando sudo apt-get autoremove lol
<lynxer10_> KNOPPIX
<shallwe> lynxer10_: a bom, melhor então :)
<aedigital> eu otimizo o sistema usando old style
<aedigital> ou seja desativo na mao servicos
<lynxer10_> eu testei, e um antivirus da f-secure. Voce baixa a ISO e monta um boot. Ele eliminar os virus todos dos computadores com windows. Tive que fazer isso no da mule que tava cheio de virus
<aedigital> procuro usar uma interface grafica bem leve
<aedigital> meo
<aedigital> nunca usei antivirus pra limpar pc contaminado ateh  hoje
<shallwe> aedigital: ta louco, haja tempo pra fazer isso :) eu passo logo antivirus no pc da vítima e fico só esperando acabar
<aedigital> nada, dificilmente demora na mao tb
<aedigital> soh localizar as chaves que ativam ele
<aedigital> apagar elas ou desabilitar e depois apagar o executavel do virus
<aedigital> unico  caso em  que nao eh possivel isto (pelo menos foi assim comigo)
<shallwe> é aí cada um tem sua maneira
<aedigital> eh quando compromete as dlls do sistema
<aedigital> shallwe, ah sim
<aedigital> cada um faz como achar melhor
<shallwe> só sei que o raspberry pi zero ta igual iphone 6s, não tem em lugar nenhum pra comprar o.O
<shallwe> e quando tem os 5 dolares dele se transforma em uns 50 kkkk
<shallwe> fogo "Em apenas 24 horas o stock de 200.000 unidades do Raspberry Pi Zero foi esgotado. "
<shallwe> queria um pra tentar otimizar um ubuntu pra ele, mas vou ter que esperar a próxima leva
<aedigital> hummm
<lynxer10_> shallwe: uhauhauha e quando tiver  lugar pra comprar vai tar igual tb, 10x mais caro
<shallwe> lynxer10_: e já tem, tem gente vendendo por 70 euros kkkk piada
<lynxer10_> shallwe: incrivel isso vei o negocio custa 5 conto e um absurdo
<shallwe> pois é, daqui a pouco lançam mais
<shallwe> deve dar pra fazer muita coisa ficou bem fino e pequeno, aposto que até tablet sai kkkk
<shallwe> tem só 512 de ram, mas é arm aposto que dá pra fazer muita coisa nele
<shallwe> e é 1ghz ta ótimo
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> impressionante
<lynxer10_> shallwe: eu tenho a versao de 1gb de ram o pi2 + e bem limitado vei. na realidade eu rodo o openelec nele mas tive que dar overclock pra rodar lisinho pois ele dava uma travada
<shallwe> lynxer10_: a sim querer rodar um sistema inteiro nele nem espero tb
<shallwe> mas só sei que tem gente rodando emulador até de playstation nele e liso na antiga versão, então nessa que é 40% mais rápido
<lynxer10_> shallwe: mas po o openelec e leve demais cara e mesmo assim deu uma gargalada
<shallwe> o que falta é otimização pra Arm
<shallwe> seu sd era classe 10?
<lynxer10_> hmm, pode ser que seja esse o problema. vi inumeros videos das mais variadas coisas que fizeram com o PI algumas delas inacreditaveis mas eu como total leigo e noobao fico com o openelec mesmo uhauhauhauh
<lynxer10_> sim classe 10 de 64gb
<shallwe> lynxer10_: o classe 10 é bom, tem outros mais rápidos ainda, mas nao sei se o pi aceita, mas aí depende do uso
<shallwe> se conseguir vou testar aqui acho que depende da distribuição pq já vi videos que os caras rodam tranquilo raspberry pi 1 :)
<shallwe> imagina o 2 que é 4 cores
<lynxer10_> shallwe: em realidade dps do over ele ta rodando de boa. baixei o raspbian pra testar mas nao to esperando muito nao pelas limitacoes do hardware
<lynxer10_> shallwe: pelo que entendi essa versao 0 e melhor que a versao 1 so nao e melhor que a 2
<shallwe> ela é 40% mais rápida que a versão 1, mas a 2 ainda é melhor
<shallwe> mas muitas coisas não precisa do pi2, por isso lançaram essa a 5 dolares
<lynxer10_> shallwe: isso e verdade, dependendo do uso o zero e mais que suficiente
<shallwe> é, vamos ver, estou aguardando não tenho pressa
<lynxer10_> eu comprei o meu por 30 dolares mas e o pi 2
<shallwe> ai ta bom 30 dolares pelo 2 ta no valor dele
<lynxer10_> comprei la fora
<shallwe> caramba um jogo hoje em dia já está na casa dos 40gigas kkk, antigamente eram 600mb e olhe lá ainda
<shallwe> sorte que é rápido a conexão com o steam
<shallwe> só espero que não bugue nesse steam pra ubuntu como bugou meu último jogo de teste :(
<lynxer10_> nunca testei nada de jogo no linux. na realidade nao jogo nada no pc para ser sincero
<shallwe> lynxer10_: eu só testo pq a internet ta parada mesmo, já que to pagando vou fazer download de alguma coisa kkk
<lynxer10_> uhauhauhauhauhuhauha
<lynxer10_> baixa os 10 dvds do debian entao
<shallwe> kkk tb não exagera
<lynxer10_> uhauhauhauha ia botar a bixinha pra trabalhar po
<shallwe> pelo menos se funcionar toco meu sobrinho no pc e me livro dele
<lynxer10_> uhauhauhauhauhuha
<shallwe> não entendo como tem gente com criança kkk e pensar que eu já fui uma que horror
<lynxer10_> uahuahua nao seja assim meu amigo, geracao futura faz parte
<shallwe> não partindo de mim :) ta bom como está, uma maravilha minha vida, não quero ninguem chorando e pedindo coisas kkk
<aedigital> shallwe,  digo o mesmo
<shallwe> aedigital: :)
<shallwe> talvez quando eu ficar velho e broxa ai eu adote 1 :)
<aedigital> hehehe
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<shallwe> claro
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<mirqui> e ai barna :) ?
<mirqui> fala merlim :)
<MerliM> mirqui: fala mano
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<MerliM> tudo joia mano
<MerliM> e tu
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :) merlim
<Mavrick__> algume conhece um canal de sql pessoal aqui do brasil?
<aedigital> no
<aedigital> nunca ouvi falar  que houvesse um canal destes br
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem está a precisar de suporte
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, boa noite
<manokara> rapaz, ultimamente eu estou tendo uns problemas com o host xHCI morrendo. será que é o kernel ou minha placa-mãe está dodoi? :(
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> xHCI
<nuno_nunes> ????
<manokara> o host USB 3.0
<MerliM> nuno_nunes: boa mano
<MerliM> manokara: tentou rodar via livecd
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, eu hoje estou a testar uma versão do deepin :D
<MerliM> para ve se acontece o mesmo comportamento
<MerliM> nuno_nunes: lol
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho usb 3.0 e trabalha liso
<nuno_nunes> :D
<manokara> MerliM: funciona tranquilo, e esse problema só acontece de vez em quando, mas atrabalha bastante quando eu to jogando e do nada o driver para de funcionar :P
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, o deepin é baseado no ubuntu 14.04
<nuno_nunes> o driver parar de funcionar?
<nuno_nunes> essa é novidade
<manokara> sim. aperece algo como "hci host died" no dmesg
<nuno_nunes> que versão usas
<manokara> 15.10 (versão GNOME)
<nuno_nunes> tenta com o live usb
<manokara> vou ver se arrumo um tempo pra testar isso no live, mas como eu disse, é um problema bem esporádico
<nuno_nunes> que kernel usas
<nuno_nunes> faz este comando no terminal
<nuno_nunes> uname -a
<manokara> 4.2.0-19
<nuno_nunes> Linux nuno-deepin 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MerliM> nuno_nunes: lol
<nuno_nunes> no meu linux onde estou
<nuno_nunes> :D
<manokara> :o
<MerliM> que é esse deepinn
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, eu estoua tentar ajudar
<manokara> um kernel custom? hmm
<nuno_nunes> manokara, o que foi
<nuno_nunes> eu nao alterei o kernel
<manokara> se bem que esse problema começou a surgir quando atualizei do 15.04 pro 15.10
<MerliM> manokara: coloca na net mano HOST HCI hci host died e a versao do ubntu pode ser modulo
<manokara> possível que seja algum patch da Canonical no kernel deles que deve ter conflitado com a minha placa
<nuno_nunes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1313279
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 1313279 in linux (Ubuntu) "xHCI host not responding to stop endpoint command" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nuno_nunes> http://askubuntu.com/questions/468446/asus-laptop-and-faulty-usb-3-0
<manokara> hmm, nao lembro se o erro era esse
<MerliM> lubotu2: vlw
<nuno_nunes> veja isto
<nuno_nunes> apesar ser pclinuxos
<nuno_nunes> os comando são identicos
<nuno_nunes> lsmod | grep hci
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=98786.0
<manokara> hmm
<nuno_nunes> alguns comandos aqui falham
<nuno_nunes> :S
<manokara> lsmod só me fornece ahci e libahci
<manokara> hmmm
<nuno_nunes> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=601042
<nuno_nunes> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=154002
<manokara> mas o xhci_hcd deve estar carregado já que ele aparece no dmesg
<nuno_nunes> esse ultimo comando nao ligues aos comando pacman :D
<manokara> oh
<manokara> o problema desse ultimo link parece ser completamente diferente
<nuno_nunes> os comandos pacman são para o arch
<manokara> to ligado. já usei arch :D
<nuno_nunes> em vez de usar o pacman usas o sudo apt-get install programa
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<manokara> coloquei meu mouse na porta 3.0 denovo, vou esperar acontecer o problema...
<nuno_nunes> o mouse na porta usb 3.0 funciona como se fosse 2.0
<nuno_nunes> as vezes pode ser que o mouse esteja a dar o berro
<nuno_nunes> :D
<manokara> mas o mouse que eu comprei funciona em 3.0, se eu nao me engano
 * manokara vai pesquisar a referencia pra confirmar
<nuno_nunes> nenhum mouse é 3.0
<manokara> :o
<nuno_nunes> para ser 3.0 a entrada do cabo 3.0 é azul
<manokara> só sei que o fio é banhado a ouro
<nuno_nunes> tu acreditas nisso :D
<QT13cR> Hi, people!
<nuno_nunes> ola QT13cR
<manokara> mas é mesmo ué :v
<QT13cR> hey, manokara
<nuno_nunes> as vezes é banhado a cor tipo ouro
<manokara> hello
<nuno_nunes> QT13cR, portuguese plz
<QT13cR> Desculpe-me.
<manokara> logico que nao vai ser ouro refinado, mas um composto com bronze ou algo do tipo, mas ajuda :v
<nuno_nunes> english support for linux ubuntu is #ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> eu vou sair
<nuno_nunes> já volto
<manokara> até
<nuno_nunes> de volta
<nuno_nunes> :))
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, estas ai
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Paulo> oi
<Paulo> tenho uma duvida
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre
<Paulo> como sei se a minha instalacao e oficial
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Paulo> baixei ele mas nao lembro de que site baixei
<nuno_nunes> quem precisar de suporte é só dizer
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo-> ja saiu
<nuno_nunes> o pessoal precisa de alguma coisa do suporte
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> astroo-, tu faz format C: /q
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> foi pena nao estares quando foi preciso
<astroo-> Paulo
<astroo-> como sei se a minha instalacao e oficial
<nuno_nunes> que instalação é oficial do que
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ubuntu porque nao sabia se o site que sacou era bom
<nuno_nunes> use o site do ubuntu lol
<nuno_nunes> www.ubuntu.com
<nuno_nunes> :d
<astroo-> mas ja estava instalado
<nuno_nunes> que versao
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> todos os ubuntu sao oficiais
<nuno_nunes> tirando o ubuntu studio tem monte de bosta
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-02
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: linguagem...
<nuno_nunes> eu so disse bosta
<nuno_nunes> :p
<nuno_nunes> = tralha
<nuno_nunes> :d
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: ppois. É o bastante.
<nuno_nunes> bastante o que
<Hodesb> Opa boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Hodesb> conhece de apache 2.4 ?
<Kadsh> Bom dia
<Kadsh> sera q alguem pode me tirar uma duvida bem basica ?
<astroo-> ola e poe sempre a duvida
<Kadsh> toda vez que eu ligo o not e tento escrever, o teclado esta sem acentos como ^  ?  !  e etc...
<Kadsh> e so volta quando eu vou la barra la em cima, clico em "pt".. mas n mudo nenhuma opção, apenas clico la mesmo kkk
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Kadsh> :D
<astroo-> mas a esta hora nao e facil
<Kadsh> kk sem problema :)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lynxer10_> bom dia galera
<MerliM> bom
<shallwe> bom dia
<lynxer10_> a crise ta tao braba que MerliM ta economizando ate no bom dia
<lynxer10_> uhauhauhauuah
<MerliM> fat*
<aedigital> hehehe
<pikatchu> O notebook brickou, fn esc não tá fazendo o botão piscar
<Elfon> PopCornTime tá de volta :D
<pikatchu> acho q a bios não tem conserto
<pikatchu> fn+ esc não faz o botão piscar
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem está a precisar de suporte aqui
<gee111> acho q a placa mae nao funciona
<gee111> ja segui as intruções pra fazer flash do usb mas o usb nunca le, nem pisca
<nuno_nunes> eu estava ausente :D
<nuno_nunes> estao a precisar de ajudar aqui :)
<nuno_nunes> olha o MerliM
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> boa noiet
<MerliM> nuno_nunes:
<MerliM> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> ve o privado amigo :p
<nuno_nunes> boas xGrind
<nuno_nunes> :D
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, essa rede ta ruim. tem hora que nao conecta :D
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> xGrind, usas que programa :D
<nuno_nunes> xchat
<nuno_nunes> ou hexchat
<nuno_nunes>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-30-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 2 x AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 825MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,5GB, 58,8% free ** Disk: Total: 920,9GB, 82,2% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabi
<nuno_nunes> t Ethernet ** Uptime: 1h 43m 9s **
<xGrind> hexchat
<nuno_nunes> eu tambem uso o hexchat
<xGrind> aqui é o 2.10.2
<nuno_nunes> as vezes o xchat
<nuno_nunes> eu ainda estou na versao 14.04
<nuno_nunes> :D
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, prefiro o hexchat. é mais completo que o xchat
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho os 2
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrG4TEcSuRg
<nuno_nunes> mas que video
<xGrind> nem sabia q ele tinha mais musica kkk. pensei q fossem só aquelas 2
<nuno_nunes> esta musica é nova
<nuno_nunes> saiu ontem
<nuno_nunes> ve o privado
<nuno_nunes> mas essa musica e louca
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Paulo> alguém me ajuda com um problema após apagar a swap
<Paulo> todo vez que ligo o notebook aparece ele tentando montar ela
<Paulo> como tirar isso
<astroo-> eu sou dou 1 força ao mundo linux
<manokara> verifique se ela está definida na /etc/fstab, Paulo
<Paulo> esta lá,como faço pra tirar ela,tenho medo de fazer alguma coisa e danificar meu sistema
<MerliM> ptl:
<astroo-> ola
<MerliM> astroo-: opa
<MerliM> ls
<MerliM> kkkk
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-03
<astroo-> MerliM  ve o privado
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta a precisar de suporte
<astroo-> ola nada nas ultimas horas
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nuno_nunes> bom dia
<nuno_nunes> alguem está a precisar de suporte
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> que estranho de uma hora pra outra meu ubuntu inicia em 10s kkk antes levava quase 1 minuto
<MerliM> bom dia!!!
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> cara esse linux ta me deixando gordo não sei pq! já to pesando 73k
<shallwe> ah cara pq eles tiraram plugin de radios online do rhythmbox :(
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> quem é que esta a precisar de suporte
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite :D
<nuno_nunes> quem precisar de suporte que diga
<nuno_nunes> astroo-, tu não fales pelos outros :D
<nuno_nunes> quem tem boca vai a roma :D
<astroo-> ola pa
<astroo-> agora e mais vai a marte   piadao...
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-04
<nuno_nunes> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrG4TEcSuRg
<fabio> ooi
<astroo-> ola
<fabio> poderia tirar uma duvida minha ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<pikatchu> a placa mãe pode morrer só por tirar a cmos por meia hora?
<aedigital> pikatchu,  voce diz tirar a bateria
<aedigital> da cmos
<sUbMuNdO> Boa tarde! alguem tem alguma dica para poder acessar o internet banking da caixa economica federal? ja tentei varias dicas da internet e ate agora nada! tou usando o ubuntu 14.04.1! obrigado!
<MerliM> sUbMuNdO: ainda usam java pra acesso
<MerliM> ????
<MerliM> sabes
<MerliM> se usam tenta o openjdk
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<MerliM> mirquinhooo
<mirqui> blza cara , tudo bem ?
<MerliM> tudo joia
<MerliM> ---->>>  go go go man ##.-.##
<mirqui> aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus
<mirqui> cara , o chromium está muito estranho
<mirqui> vc teve dificuldades para acessar o freenode antes de onte
<mirqui> ?
<mirqui> alguém teve dificuldades de acessar o freenode ?
<mirqui> fica o alerta , achei estranho , escaneiem o navegador , clamav é uma boa opção
<MerliM>  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsp8XFcAS7o
<MerliM>  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZ1zrIPmeXc
<shallwe> caramba, esse server do freenode ta com problemas de novo?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<barna> nuno_nunes, já q se ofereceu...... tem como desligar hds secundarios do comp? pra num ficarem em uso desnecessario.
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> desliga os cabos :D
<barna> mas ai quando precisar de acessar eles vai q ligar os cabos de volta, queria algo tipo os hds externos usb, q depois de X tempo sem uso ele desliga sozinho.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> ola
<nuno_nunes> quem quiser suporte façam as suas perguntas
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ebrazjr> olá para todos
<shallwe> opa bom dia
<shallwe> um dia desses tinha um manolo querendo rodar mac osx em virtual box pra programar pra iphone, agora seus problemas acabaram, saiu swift nativo pra ubuntu :)
<jaqent> shallwe: bom saber disso
<shallwe> :)
<MerliM> lag enorme depois volto esse DDOS ta #$#$#$
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<barna> tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem?
<barna> bom e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos  bem gra?as a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais s?o as novas?
<barna> mirqui, apanhando do zoneminder
<mirqui> ahaha velho que ? isso ?
<barna> sistema de segurança de video
<mirqui> seguran?a de v?deo ? pensei que o furo era o flash player s?
<barna> num entendi....
<mirqui> a falha de seguran?a para se assistir v?deos n?o ? o flash?
<barna> tipo quero usar as webcams pra fazer monitoramento da produtora. sistema de alerta por movimento etc.....
<mirqui> haa , velho , ? essa seguran?a
<mirqui> disso n?o entendo
<mirqui> precisa de sensores e os cambaus
<mirqui> para ativar a c?mera quando algo se movimenta
<barna> ele faz sozinho, como o motion tb faz, se X pixels mudam na imagem ele ativa
<mirqui> mas ? mais f?cil vc gravar tudo em vez de frames em espera
<barna> 10min de video = 1gb
<barna> calcula ai uma semana gravando......
<mirqui> mas cara um v?deo do youtube de 1 hora n?o ? tudo isso
<mirqui> e vc precisa de todos os v?deos full time?
<barna> exatamente por isso q quero configurar o zoneminder, pra só ativar quando preciso.
<barna> video do youtube tem bitrate super baixo.
<mirqui> n?o tem como t? gravar em flv?
<Ernandes> youtube-dl
<frasson_> join #xubuntu
<pi___> rss
<pikatchu> vale a pena trocar placa de notebook fora de linha?
<Ernandes> nao
<Ernandes> compra um novo em promocao
<pikatchu> nao sei pq a bios corrompeu so pq eu tirei a bateria
<pikatchu> nao tem mais post, nem nada, o flash da bios via usb tb nao funcina
<Ernandes> leva pra verificar e fazer orçamento
<Ernandes> com valor vc ve se vale ou nao ainda dar manutenção
<pikatchu> já procurei trocentos guias e a conclusão q cheguei é q se nem a recupetação de emergência funciona, a bios já era e o chip precisaria ser trocado
<pikatchu> soldar um novo
<Ernandes> entao parti pra um novo
<Ernandes> e seja feliz kk
<pikatchu> parece q bios tem um bloco protegido, deve ser lá que fica a recuperção de emergência, mas se não funciona, então o bloco protegido foi pro espaço
<pikatchu> qual a difetença entre um gpu integrado e o mais barato da nvidia?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<jaqent> tarde o/
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<Ernandes> rss
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<MarconM> alguem na ativa ae
<astroo-> estou sempre vivo
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-06
<MarconM> astroo-: e ae mano
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> bom dia?
<Ernandes> rss
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a tofod
<nuno_nunes> todos :)
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte :)
<feio> alguem entende de redes aqui?
<barna> feio, muito puco, qual a sua duvida?
<feio> port fowarding
<whitecool> boa noite
<barna> boa
<barna> feio, minha bola de cristal ta na assistencia tecnica, vc vai ter q me contar o que vc ta querendo fazer e qual o erro.
<whitecool> me dá um help mano, acabei de instalar o irc, xChat...me passa umas dicas..acessei este canal por um passo a passo na net
<whitecool> já cai diretamente neste canal...
<barna> whitecool, q dicas vc ta querendo whitecool ? eu uso o xchat tb
<barna> whitecool, novo no linux?
<feio> barna quero saber
<feio> se é possivel redicionar varios ips
<feio> pra 1 unica porta
<whitecool> primeiro, para que serve o irc?? somente para comunicação???
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<whitecool> fikei sabendo que preciso entra em algum canal, para poder trocar informações...eh verídico?
<barna> whitecool, sim o irc é o tataravô do msn
<mirqui> white , para tirar dúvidas , papo , etc
<whitecool> legal galera...
<barna> whitecool, isso, tipo salas de bate papos, cada sala tem seu tema.
<whitecool> mas e para ir pra outro canal por exemplo programação em Python...html etc???
<barna> whitecool, essa "sala" ou canal é o de suporte tecnico em ubutu
<barna> digita /j #nomedocanal
<barna> exempro /j #vivaolinux
<whitecool> mas como faço pra saber o nome dos canais??
<whitecool> pego na internet??
<mirqui> da um list a channel
<barna> em geral sim, no xchat tem um sistema de canail
<barna> feio, isso eu num sei..... :(
<whitecool> onde eu digito este comando.... /j  #nome do canal??
<barna> onde vc digita pra falar aki
<barna> whitecool, ps, os canais não tem espaço, sempre vai ser uma palavra só
<barna> e sempre começando com #
<mirqui> para entrar /join e o canal
<whitecool> saquei
<mirqui> achurria antes
<whitecool> j/ #vivaolinux
<barna> o / vem primeiro
<barna>  /j #vivaolinux
<mirqui> join
<mirqui> #
<whitecool> se eu lançar aki vai para o canal direto??
<mirqui> e o canal
<barna> mirqui, no xchat aceita só j
<mirqui> o xchat está meio ruim
<barna> vc entrar no novo canal, do lado esquerdo vai aparecer os canais q vc ta dentro.
<whitecool> boa, entrou no canal do viva o linux
<barna> whitecool, eu mesmo nesse momento estou em 20 canais
<mirqui> tenta o quantal
<whitecool> kkk pessoal desculpe a ignorancia,
<mirqui> o freenode pelo navegador
<whitecool> buscando sempre aprender...
<barna> de boas whitecool eu ja fui assim
<barna> corrigindo, todos fomos um dia
<mirqui> verdade :)
<whitecool> sou professor de info, na Microlins, mas nunca tinha usado o IRC, instalei uma Vbox e o ubuntu...
<barna> whitecool, primeiro linux?
<whitecool> e tipo to interagindo com Linux agora...terminal...aí soube que no IRC tem bastante gente interessada e disposta a compartilhar conhecimentos, informações etc
<whitecool> sim sim
<mirqui> sua fonte está ruim
<barna> whitecool, eu to aki desde 2008, foi minha grande escola linux.
<whitecool> em pleno sec XXi 2015, mas nunca é tarde rsrs
<barna> whitecool, seja bem vindo ao mundo do software livre
<whitecool> como muda a fonte??
<whitecool> ruim em que sentido??
<barna> aki ta ok com a fonte.
<mirqui> ai não sei ahahah
<mirqui> tbm usav WINDOWS
<whitecool> na edição tinha a opção de Unicode, UTF 8 etc
<whitecool> não fiz alterações...
<mirqui> TENTA LATIN-LATIN
<mirqui> sasa
<whitecool> vou ver...
<mirqui> opa , desculpa , cliquei caixa alta
<whitecool> vlw mirqui
<mirqui> falta de óculos velho
<barna> whitecool, aki tem umas infos q são validas pra iniciantes no irc
<barna> whitecool, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<whitecool> achei uma opção interessante em servidor, list of channels
<whitecool> obg mirqui, foi neste site que me informei mais ou menos oq eh o IRc ...
<barna> whitecool, muitas vezes só o bom censo funciona. tipo vc quer entrar num canal de android, #android se quiser em portugues do brasil, #android-br
<barna> whitecool, uma coisa util é ir em configurações>preferencias>nicks coloridos, ai cada usuario vai assumir uma cor diferente, fica mais facil saber qm é qm
<whitecool> entendi
<whitecool> dá pra mudar a fonte que aparece tbm, tamanho etc
<whitecool> tem canal que precisa se cadastrar,
<whitecool> fui em um agora do #python-br que precisa se cadastrar
<whitecool> pow mano ferramenta interessante esse IRC vlw mesmo
<barna> tem canais q vc tem q ser registrado na freenode pra ter acesso.
<mirqui> white , qual o seu interesse ?
<barna> o nick barna é registrado eu consegui entrar no #python-br
<barna> ja volto
<whitecool> ok
<mirqui> vc quer aprender o que ?
<mirqui> tem as linguagens , paises
<whitecool> estou aprendendo o avançado de html, css e JavaScript
<whitecool> já tenho uma noção bacana...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> softwarelivre , tem tbm hackersspace
<mirqui> vou jantar :)
<Fulano> muita gente não conhece o IRC
<Fulano> pra gente é tão comum
<whitecool> tkl, obrigado pelas dicas...
<astroo-> mete muita nisso que se calhar nem 1% quem anda na net sabe
<jaqent> astroo-: exagero isso. Pode ser que na nova geração (safra pós 1995-2000) isso até seja mais perto da verdade mas é bem mais de 1% de forma geral
<jaqent> Só que a maioria abandonou esse barco, especialmente no Brasil fora de certos nichos
<astroo-> em Portugal idem
<jaqent> culpe as redes sociais e outros IMs :P
<hggdh> também, para pesquisar canais, tem o alis: /msg alis list *android* (por exemplo)
<astroo-> nao existe nada como o irc
<hggdh> feio: espero que comporte-se.
<feio> ««hggdh»»: eae
<whitecool> pessoal como faz para aparecer a lista das pessoas que estão no canal ???
<astroo-> depende do programa irc que usas
<whitecool> Xchata, estava aparecendo aki, mas sumiu...
<whitecool> instalei a pouco tempo o Xchate, não sei usar ainda..mas já recebi bastante ajuda aki mais cedo...
<whitecool> ops, Xchat
<jaqent> whitecool: ctrl+F7
<jaqent> se não me engano
<whitecool> nem funcionou, uso Virtual Box, talvez seja por isso
<barna> whitecool, v se num ta "escondido" do lado direito
<whitecool> show barna...estava escondida...
<whitecool> inclusive achei até um menu que eu não conhecia..obrigado
<barna> de nada, tamo ai pra ajudar
<barna> whitecool, depois de testar um pouco, vc podeira pensar em instalar o ubuntu em dual boot pra ter uma real vivencia linux
<jaqent> Noches, señor barna
<barna> boas Sr jaqent
<jaqent> Sr jaqent é meu pai kkkkkkkkkkk
 * jaqent não resistiu 
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<whitecool> sim barna, com certeza, já pensei em fazer isto hoje, mas to pra comprar outro pc, meu HD tem win xp, win 7, win 8 e server 2012 rsrrs
<whitecool> deixa keto coitado
<barna> owloko
<barna> uma install simples de ubuntu 20gb dá e sobra....
<whitecool> eu dou aula, aí eu preciso saber dos Wins rsrs
<barna> meus pesames
<jaqent> ^ isso
<jaqent> Mas não pelos windows, por dar aulas :P
<barna> eu ja falei pelo contrario, eu dou aula de foto e video, adoro!
<whitecool> usa o Gimp??
<barna> uso pouco, acho ele confuso...
<whitecool> pow muito dificil, instalei uma vez para versão windows, complexo demais
<jaqent> barna, mas ai é diferente. Microlins é apostilado e os professores são meio engessados pela marca e pela unidade, e meio mal pagos na minha opinião :x
<jaqent> Mas ai eu já fui off-topic demais então deixa pra lá
<whitecool>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER whitecool pacgxzvuicld
<barna> whitecool, vai ter q usar outra senha
<whitecool> seria a senha que eu cadastrei??
<whitecool> acho que agora foi,,,
<jaqent> barna: isso foi só a verificação
<whitecool> troquei o final, depois do meu nick pela senha que eu cadastrei ai foi
<shallwe> aee galera alguém já tentou usar o Swift da apple que saiu opensouce pra ubuntu?
<shallwe> https://swift.org/download/
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<merlim> bom dia
<merlim> hggdh: e ae mano bom dia
<hggdh> merlim: bom dia
<robfisico> Boa tarde, alguém poderia me auxiliar com problemas de Headset no Ubuntu 16.04?
<robfisico> Duvida: Como configurar corretamente o headset no ubuntu para o microfone funcionar? Tenho dois headsets e só funciona o fone, o microfone não.
<ymoon> robfisico: usa pulse?
<ymoon> robfisico:Se sim, da uma conferida se os canais estão destravados no pavucontrol
<merlim> ymoon: nunca gostei do pulse mesmo ele sendo default sempre instalei o alsa tools
<robfisico> ymoon testei no pulse e no alsatools
<ymoon> merlim: não é um software que agrada todo mundo :P
<robfisico> Quando ativo o microfone fica u ruido insuportavel
<robfisico> <ymoon> .
<ymoon> robfisico: tenta sileciar um dos canais no aba 'Input Devices' do pavucontrol
<ymoon> Se ele estiver pelo menos aparecendo ali é claro.
<merlim> ymoon: entendo
<merlim> ymoon: nao to falando de agradar tô falando de ser funcional
<merlim> :D
<robfisico> Nada ainda. Agradeço
<ymoon> merlim: poderia dizer que o pulse funciona bem, o resto é que quebra :P
<merlim> ymoon: concordo
<merlim> robfisico: veja se existe um software chamado alsa-tools nos repositorios instale e seja feliz e nunca mais use esses outros
<ymoon> robfisico: é meio difícil dizer o que pode ser sem nem saber o que é. Se for pra fazer uma recomendação séria eu diria pra vc tentar reverter tudo o que fez até agora. E começar denovo, as vezes se vc seguiu passos de tutoriais diferentes eles podem estar conflitanto um com o outro.
<robfisico> merlim instalei e usei o alsa-mixer
<merlim> depois de instalado abra um console e digite alsamixer
<merlim> ai ele é completamente didatico
<robfisico> Fiz o seguinte:
<robfisico> Conectei o headset e o microfone n funcionou
<merlim> F6 - ele mostra a placa de som com todos os canais só usar as setas do teclado para selecionar e a up e down para aumentar e diminuir
<merlim> depois ESC
<merlim> sudo alsactl store
<merlim> e pronto
<robfisico> Usei o alsamixer para aumentar o volume e ficou um ruido insuportavel
<ymoon> merlim: o problema dele é que o microfone do headset não esta funcionando. Que por alguma razão eu estou assumindo que seja um headset usb
<merlim> há tá
<robfisico> Não é usb. Funcionou apenas o fone de ouvido
<merlim> bem se for o alsa-mixer reconhece do mesmo jeito o ruido deve ser reverberação do microfone do PC capturando o mic do headset  acho q esse seria o sintoma
<merlim> bem é PC ou Notebook?
<robfisico> Notebook
<ymoon> robfisico: faz o que o merlim disse e tenta mutar o mic interno (se p pc tver e não estiver)
<robfisico> As opções que poder estar relacioandas são: Speaker, Mic  e Mic Boos
<robfisico> Eu acho
<ymoon> *(se o notebook tiver e já não estiver muto)
<ymoon> Mic boost pode zoar o som um tanto se estiver muito alto
<robfisico> esta zerado
<ymoon> O PCM tb amplia os rúidos se tiver no talo
<merlim> MIc e Mic boos do PC off ai vai aumentando gradativamente
<robfisico> Tava alto, baixei para 75
<merlim> se precisar deles um bom software para testes é o skype "argh"
<ymoon> robfisico: e melhorou?
<robfisico> O teste que fiz foi no skype mesmo. Lá, quando usava o mic do headset não me ouviam, alem de um ruido insurdecedor
<robfisico> nada
<robfisico> De todo modo, agradeço bastante.
<robfisico> Como faço para marcar
<robfisico> um usuario na mensagem
<ymoon> robfisico: Usa a echo pra testar.
<robfisico> Como voces tem feito comigo
<ymoon> Só falar o nick dele que marca
<robfisico> ymoon assim?
<ymoon> isso
<robfisico> ymoon obrigado. ;)
<robfisico> No echo, não me ouço.
<ymoon> robfisico: uma pergunta
<robfisico> ymoon sim
<ymoon> se tu rodar o pavucontrol, e for na aba Input Devices (ou dispositivos de entrada sei lá como é em pt-br)
<merlim> vc nao ouve, pode ser permissão também no device de audio
<ymoon> robfisico: e vc falar tu ve a barra se movendo?
<robfisico> Não, ela fica la em cima
<robfisico> quando baixo o volume fica mudo
<ymoon> Ele tem algum tipo de ganho ativo?
<robfisico> ymoon nao
<merlim> humm
<merlim> pera ai isso é usando o que alsamixer
<ymoon> robfisico: faz igual o merlim disse. Zera os volumes do mic externo e vem subindo devagarzinho
<merlim> robfisico: vc pode usar as teclas Q e E elas aumenta o canal gradativamente
<merlim> e as teclas Z e C abaixam
<robfisico> ymoon hhmmmm
<merlim> dai da pra saber se consegue controlar o alsamixer, se seu user nao estiver no grupo audio creio que deve ser isso
<ymoon> merlim: não deve ser o grupo pq ele escuta sons, só o microfone que não funciona.
<robfisico> Pois é, apenas o microfone do headset que não funciona. O do notebook fica normal.
<robfisico> Nada ainda
<robfisico> De todo modo, agradeço bastante.
<robfisico> O mic interno está mutado
<robfisico> pelo alsa, mas ainda é detectado pelo pulse
<ymoon> Muta ele no mixer do pulse tb
<merlim> tenho que sair do cliente agora daqui uns 40 minutos on denovo
<merlim> rodfisico se o do microfone fica normal, tudo leva a crer que o microfone de seu headset não está funcionando
<merlim> defeito de hardware não de software
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<gadi_> 1senhroes
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<wypr> okay
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-07
<root__> e aí
<astroo-> ola
<root__> Primeira vez usando irssi to meio perdido ainda, esse grupo é voltado para algo em específico no ubuntu ?(programação, "hackivismo")
<astroo-> ubuntu so
<astroo-> qualquer ajuda sobre o irc e so dizer
<root__> certo, ok.Na verdade tenho uma dúvida, se tem alguma forma de listar apenas os canais br do irssi.
<astroo-> espera que ja dou no privado
<root__> suhaushaush tem privado aqui ? '-'(perdidão) ok
<astroo-> tenta o programa hexchat
<root__> com barra antes ?
<astroo-> barra?
<root__> hexchat
<astroo-> e 1 programa para usar o irc
<root__> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ta entendi
<root__> sim sim, lembrei.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<robfisico> Boa tarde. Alguem saberia me dizer onde posso baixar esse driver para um notebook positivo S5005 com ubuntu 16.04? Intel 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller
<denisbr> robfisico: veja se ajuda http://askubuntu.com/questions/508692/intel-corporation-7-series-c210-series-isnt-being-detected-by-any-module
<robfisico> denisbr Já tentei esse procedimento e até agora nada
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-08
<robfisico> Boa noite, gente. Alguém poderia me instruir? Ubuntu 16.04 sem som algum e o alsamixer não mais é aberto no terminal. Diz que não encontra o diretiorio.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> novo aqui?
<robfisico> astroo sim, sim
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<robfisico> Obrigado.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-09
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest5231> "3 ótimas oportunidades para programador · Salário: R$:2.500,00 Desenvolvedor ASP.NET C#, MVC com Entty Framework, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Jquery, SQL Server, Cordova (desejável), Photoshop(conhecimento básico)"
<Guest5231> ótimo só se for para o dono da empresa, querem um escravo e não um programador
<astroo-> Guest5231  le o privado se quiseres
<astroo-> Guest5231  bem-vindo
<Guest5231> obrigado
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nuno_nunes> ola boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem precisa de ajuda
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-11
<Guest58493> ...
<astroo-> ola
<mauricio_> estava mudando o nick name aqui
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<draxdeveloper> oi gente, estou com um problema com microfone
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe a duvida toda
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<draxdeveloper> uso o lenovo, ele não funciona se os canais tiverem alinhados
<draxdeveloper> o problema é que o hangouts realinha
<astroo-> diz que chip e
<draxdeveloper> tem como forçar a ficar um volume?
<draxdeveloper> eu tinha um script, mas não fui eu que fiz
<draxdeveloper> a ideia era ficar em looping colocando os volumes nos canais
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<draxdeveloper> ok, grato :)
<astroo-> es novo no canal?
<draxdeveloper> sim
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<draxdeveloper> =D
#ubuntu-br 2017-12-04
<stefano-but-not-> KurtKraut: Ahn? Por que?
<Anon_Linux> e ai pessoas?
<Rodrigopvai> e ai pessoas?
#ubuntu-br 2017-12-06
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<aedigital> blz aqui
<aedigital> e ae?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<aedigital> good
<aedigital> no news
<aedigital> depois dos 45 anos, nao temos mais novidades
<mirqui> tbm aqui
<aedigital> hehehe
<mirqui> ahahah tbm está na idade dos enta
<aedigital> yeap
<mirqui> tbm
<mirqui> mas ainda bem que chegamos ahaha
<aedigital> concordo
<aedigital> hehehe
<aedigital> muitos ficaram para tras
<mirqui> meu sonho de consumo é chegar nos cem
<aedigital> eu tenho eh medo de chegar nisto ae
<mirqui> mas cara , só vendo para chegar lá
<aedigital> pois eh
<aedigital> e assim caminha a humanidade
<mirqui> pois é
<mirqui> até lá a gente fica meio biônico
<mirqui> minha mãe fez implante dentário
<mirqui> a tomografia do crânio parece o exterminador aahaha
<aedigital> hehehe
<aedigital> xo tomar uma agua
<aedigital> nesta idade agua eh importante
<mirqui> eu fiz alongamento dentário , não fico muito atraz
<mirqui> sim , olha a desidratação
#ubuntu-br 2017-12-07
<Zebob> boa tarde
<Zebob> prezados, preciso de uma informação de vocês,  alguém sabe que versão do ransomware  esta criptografando com extensão .black?
#ubuntu-br 2017-12-08
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<hggdh> boa tarde
<virtualbox-br> olá para todos!
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-12-09
<AlexandreMBM> Olá, pessoal! Estou com o som mudo. Não faço ideia do porquê. No alsamixer parece tudo bem. Não estou usando Ubuntu. O módulo é aquele snd-hda-intel. Adaptador ALC268. Tentei algumas options. Sem efeito.
<virtualbox-br_> olá para todos
<Valeyard> olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-12-10
<Owner_Mutilador> ola galera beleza
<Owner_Mutilador> boa noite a todos
<Owner_Mutilador> alguem ai poderia me ajudar com uma duvida de BASH ou shell rs
<Valeyard1> mandae nao garanto que saberei responder mas alguem deve saber
<Owner_Mutilador> kkkk
<Owner_Mutilador> minha duvida e a seguinte
<Owner_Mutilador> quero fazer um script para agilizar a instalacao do meu programa em django
<Owner_Mutilador> eu estou fazendo um .sh que instala tudo e executa tudo
<Owner_Mutilador> porem eu tenho que rodar alguns comandos dentro do shell do django
<Owner_Mutilador> tem como eu jogar os comandos que eu quero tipo ./manage.py shell << "meus comandos"?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<astroo-> Owner_Mutilador  le o privado
<Owner_Mutilador> opa
<Owner_Mutilador> vou la agora q vi
<Valeyard1> fala galera
#ubuntu-br 2018-12-04
<Guest72374> Hi
#ubuntu-br 2018-12-06
<marquezini> alguem no canal online
<marquezini> ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe a pergunta e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<marquezini> alguem aqui realmente trabalha com tecnologia e mora em sp ou campinas?
#ubuntu-br 2018-12-07
<hggdh> marquezini: sim e não. Trabalho com tecnologia, mas não em Sao Paulo
<marquezini> hggdh, trampa com o q?
<marquezini> sysop
<hggdh> marquezini: heh. Minha gíria brasileira está meio fora de forma. O que significa "trampa"?
<marquezini> trabalha
<marquezini> hggdh,
<hggdh> marquezini: sou consultor. Trabalho mais com Linux/AIX/Solaris que Windows, mas também, volta e meia, com zOS
<marquezini> tem linkedin?
<hggdh> www.linkedin.com/in/carlos-de-avillez
<marquezini> muito legal
<marquezini> um americano que sabe falar portugues .. essa nunca tinha visto rsrsrs
<marquezini> parabens
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> na verdade, nasci no Brasil, de pai Portugues
<marquezini> hggdh, o q vc fala do futuro da TI.
<marquezini> o que está dando dinheiro ai pelos EUA?
<hggdh> lotto
<marquezini> lol
<hggdh> de resto, o mercado *ainda* não recuperou-se do debacle de 2008/9
<marquezini> aqui no brasil o governo passado socialista detonou tudo
<marquezini> tem mta gente indo pros EUA ou até portugal
<hggdh> Portugual também tem alto desemprego...
<hggdh> e, por cá, está difícil entrar
<marquezini> realmente
<marquezini> esta tarde, vou nessa.. até amanhã
<hggdh> cheers
<hggdh> :-)
#ubuntu-br 2018-12-08
<rossi> Boa tarde. Preciso carregar o serviço do mysql sem usar senha do root ou do sudo. Tem como fazer?
#ubuntu-br 2018-12-09
* KurtKraut changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: Regras do Canal: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta, que pode demorar algumas horas. Tenha paciência! || Ubuntu 18.10 é recomendado para todos -- http://releases.ubuntu.com || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Notícias de segurança: https://usn.ubuntu.com
<R00T3R> Ae pessoal boa tarde. Qual comando do IRC que vejo informações de um nick mesmo não estando online? vlw
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-02
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-03
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-04
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-05
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> bom dia 2 :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde 2 :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-06
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-07
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<lbracher> #mimajudaluciano! Como faz para salvar os arquivos de uma particao ext4 depois de um sudo rm -rf *? Obrigado a quem souber alguma luz!
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-08
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
